# The CTRL + V Game



## Ryan (Apr 7, 2012)

So I saw this on another forum so I thought I would show it on here. So basically what you do is look at your keyboard and press CTRL + V and see what you put down.

For example when I pressed CTRL + V I got:

how to get more fps on league of legends

Um.. that's pretty self explanatory..


----------



## Keenan (Apr 7, 2012)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-l1mOXd5vaFo/T1I_rIe7HyI/AAAAAAAAF_A/s-Tc2OVqdys/s500/77.gif

Interesting...


----------



## easpa (Apr 7, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/FKCyI.jpg

I don't even remember why I copied that...


----------



## SockHead (Apr 7, 2012)

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1qda8llYy1qdlh1io1_250.gif

lets see what this is

edit: ****in gif war


----------



## Brad (Apr 7, 2012)

if %command%== goto dn ELSE FALSE goto dn


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 7, 2012)

*Link removed*

I was downloading Harvest Moon for free. Naughty.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

esperate Housewives 

- copying Desperate Housewives buy forgot to hi-lite the D


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 8, 2012)

this white chocolate and strawberry flapjack tastes suspiciously like cake


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2012)

Just to reiterate the edited post, don't go linking to sites that give away games for free. Fact is, it is illegal so don't do it.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2012)

I love it babe<3

lol for some clarity: http://suskygirl.deviantart.com/#/d4vk9bg


----------



## Ryusaki (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3YxaaGgTQYM
Sharing music with friends on Skype.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 8, 2012)

You may not fish on a camel’s back.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

mwahaha
but he like 'it won't be her paying for it -.-'
I was like yes it ****ing will the slut
I legit would have like half my hours done if she wasnt such a whore
but no if done ****ing 11 and half of them are fake -.-
ive**


Copying and pasting a convo to my friend


----------



## Keenan (Apr 8, 2012)

cuz its german﻿ or something.

Youtube comment, I belieb.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 8, 2012)

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1o2bg2AXa1rouir7o1_500.gif 

LOL ohgod.


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 9, 2012)

/watch?v=C-GvfCXhYMA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GvfCXhYMA (direct link)

A friend told me to watch this on youtube... 

*Gets 'round to watching video*


----------



## Ryan (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlhpTi1h35g

I was sharing a very DISTURBING video with friends.
DON'T WATCH IT.


----------



## MirandyB (Apr 10, 2012)

http://****yeahricksantorum.tumblr.com/


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2012)

)))))))))))))))))))))))):


i dont even know


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 12, 2012)

"im sleeping with upper management and still have not gotten mine either?? whats your point??"

I don't even know what this was from, erm.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8kThoZpF_U

Brian Regan poptart video that I sent to a friend.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)

Bree's boyfriend is a sex addict :\

yeah, idk either


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 14, 2012)

http://snag.gy/

Pretty beasty website


----------



## MasterC (Apr 14, 2012)

Pachireecko

Was looking up how to spell it before I made a post on the "Members you miss" thread and just pasted it in instead.


----------



## Brad (Apr 14, 2012)

:dn
cls
ECHO *******************************************************************************
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO * 
ECHO * 
ECHO *
ECHO *       
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *
ECHO *******************************************************************************
set /p =: 
ECHO set =%% > profile.bat
goto dn


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 14, 2012)

nothing happened to me


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO64xxZwVxQ

Well we've all tried it


----------



## SockHead (Apr 15, 2012)

AND I HAVE A LONG HORN 

um


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2012)

Vannes

yea who knows


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 19, 2012)

Jules Verne


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2012)

y4nw9n4jv8xv


Again, i have no clue. I think it was the random numbers to a url


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 22, 2012)

Google+ Emergency Plan #528.4c:
If people start complaining about there personal life on Google+, go to their profile, give them a link to Facebook, and remove them from your circles.
If they ask why you uncircled them, all I can say is set your watch in the future and start running at 88 miles per hour!


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

onbluepaper liked your video:

tumblr


----------



## violetneko (May 25, 2012)

kittens and rainbows

(So cuute!)


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

*insert facebook url here*

i have i fb url copied, but i'm not posting it for obv reasons


----------



## PaJami (May 25, 2012)

http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/viZe23.gif
^funniest website ever right there


----------



## Caius (May 25, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/8YoIE.jpg


----------



## Lobo (May 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2UVnY6tuCA&list=FLAMgyXcy3HPayasjupKDTNQ&index=35&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

Last Activity 08-16-2011 06:05 AM


umm showing someone a members last activity date lol


----------



## Brad (May 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZXg0PHTWfo


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m96ArxcyBr0


----------



## FlaretheBlaire (Jul 1, 2013)

Man, it’s so boring here, and there’s nothing to do.

XD


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 1, 2013)

http://3dscapture.com/
I was replying to a YT comment, the person was asking what the creator used to record 3DS games.


----------



## Niya (Jul 1, 2013)

dM4xwJrT

i think that was my old password on here after I forgot mine and then reset it.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2013)

http://wordpress.org/

Yay.... web development.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdkLZNyEMVU

Don't even ask


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 7, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/6caeba73e473e7407df32c53e52553b4/tumblr_mpka8bXq1R1r3gb3zo2_400.gif


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 7, 2013)

*nothing*
Because I just turned on my computer


----------



## SockHead (Jul 7, 2013)

ha good to hear frank of magna carta

i screwed up a tweet so i copied and pasted it


----------



## oath2order (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 8, 2013)

Yup. Here is how you do it in case you need to know:


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw4PS4HO2Dw&list=PLwnD0jwK0yykt2EMMxFLdOzavSA5BmG9W


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 14, 2013)

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...in-megami-tenshi-persona-6956948-1024-768.jpg


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

TBT Username (3DS Mii Name)
XXXX - XXXX - XXXX

I knew I did something with that....


----------



## Niya (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.customizedgirl.com/design/01161ed02b0effcd695aa04744ea6394_2237587

Oh, I was designing senior tanks for myself and my friends..


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7PMJfAT6fk

xD I really like this song


----------



## Hayate (Jul 15, 2013)

Salary: ?28,000 + Bonus + Car + Pension + Heatlhcare + Overtime (Working from Home)


----------



## Alijasp (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey DirtyD sorry it took so long for me to reply,thats awesome that youd be willing to play more diablo if u had more friends to play with,Wanna be Diablo3 friends!?!  lol Is this ur screen name for Diablo3: xvDirtyDvx#1521 ?


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 19, 2013)

Panic! At The Disco

I heard they got a new single sooooo


----------



## Isabella (Jul 19, 2013)

ヽ(゜∇゜)ノ
why did i copy this??


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

As usual

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Elijo (Jul 29, 2013)

webt

Was trying to spell something XD.


----------



## unravel (Jul 29, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time for that
....
Didn't know I copy this


----------



## Elijo (Jul 29, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/2SZcgAw.jpg

Eh...


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...1r8e3qzo1_500_large_by_3demma_lee-d507jlg.gif

I was talking with a friend in another forum and we began spamming derpy gifs .3."


----------



## Marceline (Jul 29, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/074c6a7774632b57f8b15a49bedd9906/tumblr_mqp9lb8eII1scl4nmo1_500.png

don't click on it lol


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello there! You are receiving this message because you posted on my DLC trading thread. Please be sure to read this entire message, as it outlines important information.

I will be giving you the following item:



In exchange, you will give me the following item:



My friend code is in the sidebar, underneath my avatar. Please note that upon completion of the trade, you will be removed from my friends list. This is nothing personal.

In addition, when you have your item, and I have mine, I will end the Wi-Fi session. *The trade will be conducted in my town, outside the train station.* If you run off, the Wi-Fi session will be terminated, and the trade will be considered null and void.

Please be sure to leave me Wi-Fi Feedback!

Thank you for reading this!


----------



## Ami (Jul 29, 2013)

ღ

lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2013)

http://i44.tinypic.com/11uj51s.jpg

I see.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, I will admit it. Pikachu is pretty damn cute. The video is pretty inaccurate though. Pilachu is a *mouse* pokemon and they used a cat? Ridiculous.
------------------------
Hehe.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv8OUWtuWoE

I won at the gif war and I had the urge to watch a Pokemon speedrun...


----------



## Marceline (Jul 30, 2013)

http://mikirin.tumblr.com/post/18217480997/text-symbols-reference


----------



## Niya (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2013)

Spread stuffed animals! 1 NW


----------



## FlaretheBlaire (Aug 1, 2013)

But- but why? D':  I wanna know where Candy Moutain is so badly! xD
----

I was just, ya know, PMing someone on another site. No harm done to Candy Mountain. XD


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7704046080/h8DE8C9B8/


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Aug 1, 2013)

Kenneth Branagh asked Anthony Hopkins to improvise his reaction to Thor's yelling at him in the banishment scene. Hopkins agreed, and when the scene was filmed many of the cast/crew present were sobbing. Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddleston later said they had to struggle to keep their composure during filming that scene. Hiddleston later complimented Hopkins, to which he said, "Ken's fantastic, isn't he?"

------

I have no idea why I have that copied from IMDb. But, it's one of my favorite little facts from the movie Thor and it's awesome.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

二 
--
That's 2 in Kanji, lol!


----------



## Seravee (Aug 2, 2013)

Albino Bat Companion


----------



## oath2order (Aug 2, 2013)

Alpine Rug


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't want to post it because it has my last name, but it was a link to my Photobucket account, lol.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 3, 2013)

It's kind of long, so I won't post it here, but it was a list of all the currently released DLC's for New Leaf.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 4, 2013)

Come Little Children, I'll Take Thee Away Into A Land Of Enchantment Come Little Children The Time's Come To Play Here In My Garden Of Shadows

----

Great, now it's stuck in my head


----------



## Puffy (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.tamatalk.com/IB/topic/176776-whats-your-current-major-pet-peeve/?view=findpost&p=3239455

A topic on another forum.

Marvelous.


----------



## amazeCRAZE (Aug 4, 2013)

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...rd-spongebob-squarepants-20518839-500-333.jpg

oh.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

“You have to write the book that wants to be written. And if the book will be too difficult for grown-ups, then you write it for children.” 
----
I was working on a summer project and that's a quote from the author Madeleine L'Engle.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2013)

Black Knights' Fortress (quest)/Quick guide


----------



## Tulip (Aug 4, 2013)

http://mensfashionnow.tumblr.com/ 

I sent that to my boyfriend because he's into fashion haha.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 6, 2013)

Top 5 villagers [when Ed moves out] (Priority: any males):

1. Marshal
2. Hamphrey
3. Zucker
4. Punchy
5. Jacques

hehe, just changing up my priority list ^_^'


----------



## Marceline (Aug 6, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Nam cursus. Morbi ut mi. Nullam enim leo, egestas id, condimentum at, laoreet mattis, massa. Sed eleifend nonummy diam. Praesent mauris ante, elementum et, bibendum at, posuere sit amet, nibh. Duis tincidunt lectus quis dui viverra vestibulum. Suspendisse vulputate aliquam dui. Nulla elementum dui ut augue. Aliquam vehicula mi at mauris. Maecenas placerat, nisl at consequat rhoncus, sem nunc gravida justo, quis eleifend arcu velit quis lacus. Morbi magna magna, tincidunt a, mattis non, imperdiet vitae, tellus. Sed odio est, auctor ac, sollicitudin in, consequat vitae, orci. Fusce id felis. Vivamus sollicitudin metus eget eros.

Was testing my post template. ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 6, 2013)

squash-and-stretch 

Was reading about animation and decided to google this owo


----------



## Pichu (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.tumblr.com/dashboard

idk why i had copied that


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4447lT5GQOk


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?28-The-Basement


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 7, 2013)

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Smashing+.+Not+a+useless+attack+anymore_fbf0b0_3864200.jpg

lol wut


----------



## Jake (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFJ2yKkLXr4


----------



## Sean4 (Aug 7, 2013)

-Too personal to post- :s Bottom line I'm depressed.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 7, 2013)

Puffy Snivy
A picture of Fang is all I need


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 7, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsFCWP7ajOM pootis


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 7, 2013)

[20:12:09] *name removed* (me): im 13 ._.
[20:12:19] *name removed* (friend): aww your a little kid 
[20:12:43] *name removed* (me): A little kid that can stab about to be 16 year olds in the eye with a stick 60 times.
[20:12:52] *name removed* (friend): joking omg
[20:12:59] *name removed* (me): ._.

-------

Oh my...


----------



## Beanie (Aug 7, 2013)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Ketchup

--
Yeah I was obsessing over Ketchup to some people >_> LOL.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 7, 2013)

- 


I was taking notes and didn't feel like typing the " - " after each bold word so I ctrl + v it


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 7, 2013)

signature

iz don't know how to do da spels


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

http://gpxplus.net/info/Tcjxq/feeder


----------



## Sean4 (Aug 8, 2013)

a b c d e f g why won’t cute boys hit on me


^Well this is pretty.. self explanatory... kinda. LOL. Was saying it to a friend or two..


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?71540-What-grinds-your-gears


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 9, 2013)

Caviar?

I was in the 'Yuck or yum' thread and I didn't know what caviar was.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9qhchE6rEZE

someone posted this link in the music sharing thread and I wanted to listen to it on YouTube.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!

omfg again


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFJ2yKkLXr4


----------



## Marceline (Aug 11, 2013)

http://media.tumblr.com/6cf429e833b749c31ce1907c1c1447d0/tumblr_inline_mr1o8nrlxf1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## Mao (Aug 11, 2013)

http://moridb.com/items/hats/pirates-hat


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82954-Town-name-jokes-thread!&p=1552216#post1552216

;-; I have no life


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 11, 2013)

http://freshfromnewarbor.blogspot.ca/p/pictures.html

just creepin' some blogs


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

okay yeah but what if raz tripped when walking up to accept his oscar and lilis like why did i marry him and he gets up there and he says "i didnt expect this to happen actually but i will say one thing: screw you sasha you said i wouldnt win this thing and look at me now. camera crew zoom in on his face i want the world to see the face of a unbeliever" and everyones like omg

discussing au headcanons with my friends, i was too lazy to retype it


----------



## beffa (Aug 11, 2013)

Theiguanakid101 4 days ago
Whats even sadder is that the pikmin don't even ask you to love them...
But they stand bye you until﻿ they get eaten
I guess its time to play, Hopefully we will go out quietly today
We will fight get eaten then multiply,
We don't ask you to love us,
(some of the lyrics from ai no uta the song made for this game)

lol uhh


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2013)

This Place is totally NOT a Meth Lab


----------



## Alijasp (Aug 12, 2013)

One Piece Episode 607


----------



## beffa (Aug 12, 2013)

Freckles, Monty, Colton

sig stuff.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 12, 2013)

http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/icon/chara/normal/dog/perrine.gif

oooh


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 12, 2013)

[12/08/2013 15:26:18] Jamie Jazzle Cakes: Ahahaha this shoujo can't spend 5 mins without senpai :')

(just some stupid quote by my friend on skype o;<)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

http://i44.tinypic.com/2lswbqa.png

That was for another website, thanks.


----------



## francii (Aug 12, 2013)

Crime Laboratory Analyst


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qTvyXWHy-4

showing my friend who recently got a 3ds how to add me to her friends list. ^o^


----------



## neoxid500 (Aug 12, 2013)

1 reserved for PN1533 )

something for a thread on re-tail xD


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 12, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Ryan_reynolds.jpg

I just got on my Dad's computer...what?!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Please be sure to read the FAQ!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

눈_눈 lulz


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7737486848/h62770B98/


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 16, 2013)

http://voices.yahoo.com/50-things-bored-out-mind-67195.html

... I was bored?


----------



## Awesomness (Aug 16, 2013)

so I need some bells so i'm making a hybrid shop.

here are flowers i'm selling, and make a price:

roses:
orange x6
_______________
tulips:
orange x3
black
_______________
violets:
blue x5
_______________
lilies:
orange x2
_______________
cosmos:
orange x4
pink x3
_____________________

this is for my hybrid shop, why is this what I copied last because it's not


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/File:DaylightMeterFront.png


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

Sakura Samurai


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

2b032f


----------



## oath2order (Aug 25, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/FCr4g


----------



## eruniban (Aug 25, 2013)

it said im too new to post a link
so I cant play the game with you


----------



## Farobi (Aug 25, 2013)

V

i dont know either ;/


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/

REALLY addicting game, click at your own risk x_x


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7HaotHv1p8


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMoK0focAFE

It's like if you heard English as another language


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

The 70s man...


 PRISENCOLINENSINAINCIUSOL is my ctrl v now


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 27, 2013)

94000130 FCFF0000 B21C4D28 00000000 B0000004 00000000 E000BC94 000000EC 70F970F8 69AA0000 DA90024D EDAD3971 C1061FCF 71B6A03B 6536D792 447718E1 D98A5CFE F872B71C 64C01033 21AEA016 8E10494E 90EFB40C 750B1D2B 79AF22A7 EAA63F47 702CD271 FE705812 9AC1DE40 DE0359FE 47EC8E6D 8E4FA8CD E15F7112 F2CC80BD 9B37EEB1 6979C08D 6CE57378 92D210C8 22D7DD07 32990936 67AEF8A4 FB3ED56A 4E23EB42 BAB37271 A6708AB8 06DD5403 4EBC4F74 DE7A31CB 711B0D8F E1057C7B 5EBAF5A0 3B15E370 2B872C5B 8DF448ED 019984A1 1DFAA4FB 3EDE3199 D4E4C95D 7C3EA3E5 D78F63E2 E3000616 B404D1FA 746B0C61 6BB4998C 27B00B91 DE039B06 02078B3F 570A50B4 00000000 E000BD80 000000EC 70F970F8 699D0000 F8D2AD5F D478B0D3 033104FE E372BE86 09A6A745 6F11B5D9 E4A12F19 1F878181 64BD0393 0ED5A817 313C91E1 2D313686 224F39D8 78F22704 EF3F19D1 5ED55E4E FFAA7AF9 F07708AD 25BEAB0E 1ACAABBD 866E1D12 FBA5E449 CCC0D974 E5DDF46A 8806C002 864F2B4C 2C4B4A63 3DD0547E 452A9B26 511223B1 75C0FB56 4C2994D5 BAB37271 A6708AB8 06DD5403 4EBC4F74 DE7A31CB 711B0D8F E1057C7B 5EBAF5A0 3B15E370 2B872C5B 8DF448ED 019984A1 1DFAA4FB 3EDE3199 D4E4C95D 7C3EA3E5 D78F63E2 E3000616 B404D1FA 746B0C61 6BB4998C 27B00B91 DE039B06 02078B3F 570A50B4 00000000 E000BE6C 000000EC 00000001 1DE30000 EB2BC8DD FDD88050 B525C374 DBDF5A75 2C0A7AA3 1C9F01B4 DFB7355F A2B8CAB8 11421C08 BCF2D430 AF2E7729 DF9540F9 E0D92D72 9EF8F07B D5388F90 BF585953 C9EBAD2F 6CD36B0F 76BBB5D1 F7329505 6978C641 8E966854 DE493974 FB2E5AEE 30AF5042 3D3FAD27 FE4D88E8 7B5A88F5 821A876D FF36B1CE D56C307F 68C79029 AC2141C6 1FB6D2EF B6A879E2 37B94AFA DE490C2D 92F95736 223B7937 2B1BA63E 7DBEC167 006E4E6B C32A2FD8 FD182D54 1445EF82 D793BB96 8BD4CE98 A85758D7 EC74D431 26D85409 68A98C29 C1B333EB D8372D49 062303D5 EEB0FDA5 0AB9A8B3 474E9945 00000000 E000BF58 000000EC 00000001 1DE30000 EB2BC8DD FDD88050 B525C374 DBDF5A75 2C0A7AA3 1C9F01B4 DFB7355F A2B8CAB8 11421C08 BCF2D430 AF2E7729 DF9540F9 E0D92D72 9EF8F07B D5388F90 BF585953 C9EBAD2F 6CD36B0F 76BBB5D1 F7329505 6978C641 8E966854 DE493974 FB2E5AEE 30AF5042 3D3FAD27 FE4D88E8 7B5A88F5 821A876D FF36B1CE D56C307F 68C79029 AC2141C6 1FB6D2EF B6A879E2 37B94AFA DE490C2D 92F95736 223B7937 2B1BA63E 7DBEC167 006E4E6B C32A2FD8 FD182D54 1445EF82 D793BB96 8BD4CE98 A85758D7 EC74D431 26D85409 68A98C29 C1B333EB D8372D49 062303D5 EEB0FDA5 0AB9A8B3 474E9945 00000000 E000C044 000000EC 00000001 1DE30000 EB2BC8DD FDD88050 B525C374 DBDF5A75 2C0A7AA3 1C9F01B4 DFB7355F A2B8CAB8 11421C08 BCF2D430 AF2E7729 DF9540F9 E0D92D72 9EF8F07B D5388F90 BF585953 C9EBAD2F 6CD36B0F 76BBB5D1 F7329505 6978C641 8E966854 DE493974 FB2E5AEE 30AF5042 3D3FAD27 FE4D88E8 7B5A88F5 821A876D FF36B1CE D56C307F 68C79029 AC2141C6 1FB6D2EF B6A879E2 37B94AFA DE490C2D 92F95736 223B7937 2B1BA63E 7DBEC167 006E4E6B C32A2FD8 FD182D54 1445EF82 D793BB96 8BD4CE98 A85758D7 EC74D431 26D85409 68A98C29 C1B333EB D8372D49 062303D5 EEB0FDA5 0AB9A8B3 474E9945 00000000 E000C130 000000EC 00000001 1DE30000 EB2BC8DD FDD88050 B525C374 DBDF5A75 2C0A7AA3 1C9F01B4 DFB7355F A2B8CAB8 11421C08 BCF2D430 AF2E7729 DF9540F9 E0D92D72 9EF8F07B D5388F90 BF585953 C9EBAD2F 6CD36B0F 76BBB5D1 F7329505 6978C641 8E966854 DE493974 FB2E5AEE 30AF5042 3D3FAD27 FE4D88E8 7B5A88F5 821A876D FF36B1CE D56C307F 68C79029 AC2141C6 1FB6D2EF B6A879E2 37B94AFA DE490C2D 92F95736 223B7937 2B1BA63E 7DBEC167 006E4E6B C32A2FD8 FD182D54 1445EF82 D793BB96 8BD4CE98 A85758D7 EC74D431 26D85409 68A98C29 C1B333EB D8372D49 062303D5 EEB0FDA5 0AB9A8B3 474E9945 00000000 D2000000 00000000

That's an Action Replay code I was using for my ROM of Pokemon Diamond...


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/nintendozone

From another post, helping a fellow member of the forums locate a nearby Nintendo Zone.  :3


----------



## beffa (Aug 27, 2013)

World Map


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 27, 2013)

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3bfnzOjAk1r9v4hso1_500.gif

yeah


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

I have absolutely nothing copied...


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 27, 2013)

This needs no explanation.


----------



## easpa (Aug 27, 2013)

http://prntscr.com/1ns49x

I was comparing timetables with friends a while ago.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 27, 2013)

? 

My friend forgot was a cents sign looked like.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrzOk7b_-5E

I have no idea what this is.  Click at your own risk.  (I don't watch any bad things, so you should be fine, though.)


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

http://imgur.com/


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

it flew over your head at 500000 miles an hour


----------



## beffa (Aug 28, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543907_612425085472066_1448824360_n.jpg


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> it flew over your head at 500000 miles an hour


LOL

https://www.facebook.com/groups/533425623362011/564223643615542/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_activity


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

To: bdawg88supreme@gmail.com
From: mariop476isincrediblymagnificent@gmail.com

Dem other forum posts.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 30, 2013)

clipart boxart

just...just look it up


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 30, 2013)

I didn't think the Millennium Star had a mustache, I thought it was a huge underbite

My thoughts on Mario Party 3 xD


----------



## mayorbrett (Sep 1, 2013)

http://lifeinazalea.tumblr.com/post/60019691173/davecest


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 1, 2013)

How does O’Brien view Winston?

Looking up 1984 questions xD


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

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%3D%21END%21

My code for the cookie clicker.


----------



## AgentGolden (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuNixp-wvWM

Yeah, I have no idea why I copy-pasted this


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2013)

http://i41.tinypic.com/sz9xed.jpg

EDIT: I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS THAT PICTURE... I didn't draw it, also. My sister did xD


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

runescape.wikia.com/wiki/Experience


----------



## matt (Sep 4, 2013)

woops, you asked for it.
http://imgur.com/a/oZeiH


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2013)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-l1mOXd5vaFo/T1I_rIe7HyI/AAAAAAAAF_A/s-Tc2OVqdys/s500/77.gif
I see....so that's what ctrl + V does...


----------



## radical6 (Sep 6, 2013)

[8:06:24 PM] kallie: i remembered sometbing 2 day tht i as super tired and thristry from school so i let my dog in and he had a bottle of juice in his mouth and i sat down on the couch and he dropped the bottle in front of me and ti was so cute


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2013)

Link32 said:


> That is really rude. Just because we come from a different country (which isn't that different from the U.S.)



that's my ctrl v


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://a.tumblr.com/tumblr_mp51jqnppG1qhmbfho1.mp3#_=_

You'll understand if you seen Attack on Titan


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?93293-7-11-items!

I was using the link to put in my siggy.


----------



## Wonderland (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't copied anything apparently...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2013)

And that any attemped videos of the music on Youtube sound like a Doctor Who Cyberman invasion is going on in the background.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 11, 2013)

@Kippla:

Het is ok, ik begrijp dat Google Translate kan krijgen dingen mis. ^ _ ^ We zullen niet raken offeneded. Wij zijn heel leuke groep mensen en we heten u welkom in dit deel van het forum!

Ik ben het volledig mee eens. Maak je geen zorgen over het vinden van een. Ik zal wachten om te zien of iemand anders berichten eerst te zien. : 3

- - - Post Merge - - -

@ Lauren: Gurl vertel mij wat. Ik voel me zo buitengesloten omdat ik niet spreek Engels zo goed als ik Nederlands. Tot slot, ik vond mijn volk! Dit is waar ik thuishoor. 

@ Kippla: Kippla het is ok!  Google Translate is glorieus. Het helpt mensen over de hele wereld, sluit op zo'n manier.

@ Horus: Maak een thread bro. Dit gaat over mij voor de admin. Meestal dierlijk oversteken hoewel.

I've been in the Netherlands board.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64305-What-Do-You-Look-Like&p=1689825#post1689825


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 12, 2013)

orange triangle with a red border road sign

Driving tests


----------



## Trundle (Sep 13, 2013)

<@Thunder> it's mindless posting basically lol


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?28-The-Basement


----------



## magnostadt (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17OhuRUZ9jg

I guess I was in a touhou mood..


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

(nothing popped out when i pressed ctrl+v so i typed this instead... invalid?)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

File:Ozzie House NL.jpeg

I was on Nookipedia.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 14, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/Gt1Z6ob.gif

athena's such a cutie


----------



## tyla (Sep 14, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/c0d3d1b4142b6449a9461f04ddd721bf/tumblr_mt39i3iwVq1shz5vqo6_r2_250.gif

haha a gif from popular song;l


----------



## Silversea (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.gooooooooooooooooooooooo...ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooogle.com/


I was trying to break Chrome (successfully).


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2013)

rat a tat tat lyrics


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqxLmLUT-qc

No idea what this is...or maybe I do


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 15, 2013)

3fbbff

I was copying the colour code/whatever it's called for my user title


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Well then where is Big Brucy? :/

~Looking for Big Brucy~


----------



## May (Sep 16, 2013)

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ing/images/8/83/Broccolo_NewLeaf_Official.png

... because I want to show this mouse to my girlfriend.


----------



## Mya (Sep 16, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/a/img14/6268/ezn4.png

I was using it for my xat avatar


----------



## Dandie (Sep 16, 2013)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/70b7824ddf5775ef8af75adf39082980/tumblr_mgu08gmQpx1r631qqo1_1280.jpg

GIANT WALL-E!!!!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Kennedie Center On Hers


----------



## radical6 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kasuga Takao is a boy who loves reading books, particularly Baudelaire's Les Fleurs du Mal. A girl at his school, Saeki Nanako, is his muse and his Venus, and he admires her from a distance. One day, he forgets his copy of Les Fleurs du Mal in the classroom and runs back alone to pick it up. In the classroom, he finds not only his book, but Saeki's gym uniform. On a mad impulse, he steals it.

Now everyone knows 'some pervert' stole Saeki's uniform, and Kasuga is dying with shame and guilt. Furthermore, the weird, creepy, and friendless girl of the class, Nakamura, saw him take the uniform. Instead of revealing it was him, she recognizes his kindred deviant spirit and uses her knowledge to take control of his life. Will it be possible for Kasuga to get closer to Saeki, despite Nakamura's meddling and his dark secret? What exactly does Nakamura intend to do with him?


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

(http://25.media.tumblr.com/efa9a6e3e25b69edbe39dff24298c302/tumblr_mndiz8OhaX1raa41so1_500.gif)

armin baby


----------



## Nyanako (Sep 18, 2013)

"roses are sea bass
violets are sea bass
i am sea bass
you are sea bass

everything is sea bass in Sea Bass Crossing: New Sea Bass"
oh.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2013)

File:Blood Pact map.png


----------



## Nyanako (Sep 19, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> You... date birds?


I see...


----------



## radical6 (Sep 19, 2013)

[4:50:26 PM] kallie: THERES A ****IGN MY LITTLE PONY CLUB
[4:50:40 PM] outlaw scumf*uk: Im gonna move over there and join
[4:51:01 PM] kallie: BECOME A BRONY
[4:51:32 PM] outlaw scum****: All these dangan ronpa personality things
[4:51:44 PM] kallie: BRONY CLUB
[4:51:46 PM] outlaw scum****: Clopping...
[4:51:48 PM] kallie: ****IGN ,MY LITTLE PONY
[4:51:51 PM] kallie: THET ****GIN  DID IT
[4:51:54 PM] kallie: THERES A ****IGN BRONY CLUBB


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2013)

3:30PM to 11:30PM


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

99,993


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqVVtaWd8Pw

oh my god no


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

99,992 bottles of pop on the wall 99,992 bottles of pop, take on down pass it around 99,991 bottles of pop


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 21, 2013)

Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou

yeah I was looking for the episodes


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 21, 2013)

http://oyster.ignimgs.com/mediawiki.../Acnlvillager270.png/60px-Acnlvillager270.png

an animal crossing image


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/UToHArJ.png


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey, welcome to the forums! Please be sure to


----------



## beffa (Sep 22, 2013)

I give you everything you want everything you need
Even your friends say I'm a good woman
All I need to know is why?

Why don't you love me?

LOL OOPS I WAS C+P'ing beyonce lyrics


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/UToHArJ.png


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 23, 2013)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Category:K.K._Album_Art


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 23, 2013)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/5d/TravisBickle.jpg


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.amiami.com/top/detail/detail?gcode=CGD2-63416

just showing my friend a lil' something


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 24, 2013)

MLP: FiM Season One Overview

watching some vids


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2013)

beer pop


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 25, 2013)

http://amerisexual.tumblr.com/post/61674118070/art-by


Oh, of course. Now I have to look at that again and cry for the next five hours.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 25, 2013)

「righright○’＆’＆leftleft＊＋＝＝＾＾downdown 
imsorry＞＞u’？imsorry＆’％dont＆ｆｈlose」


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?98233-Hybrid-Store


----------



## unravel (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't drop that durka durk woman!!

errrmmm.... sorry was talking someone in skype so spam c/pasted xD


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Sep 25, 2013)

"9102901058199001330166, the numbers Mason... what do they mean"
._.' I have no idea how and why I copied that. >.> I blame my iPhone


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2013)

Forum HomeGeneral DiscussionThe Basement


----------



## MayorKelsey (Sep 25, 2013)

When she was just a girl
 She expected the world
 But it flew away from her reach so
 She ran away in her sleep 
 And dreamed of 
 Para-para-paradise,


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 25, 2013)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

yep i'd expect myself to copy something like that


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 25, 2013)

This Woman Can’t Get Married Until She Makes Her Boyfriend 300 Sandwiches

-This is so greedy and disgusting of him. I'd marry her for a mere 285 sandwiches.

_________________________________________________________________

Umm......okay .-.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 25, 2013)

http://bestclipartblog.com/clipart-pics/snake-clip-art-1.gif 

Er.. this was used in a cycling thread.


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

Where can I get grown up diapers?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2013)

anything could


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 27, 2013)

ouran highschool host club gif welcome to the host club


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 27, 2013)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2s16d1rQ91qi4w9o.gif

About to use this in another thread and ended up not using it.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2013)

http://services.runescape.com/m=rswiki/en/Special:History?topicVersionId=256134&topic=Banks


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 27, 2013)

01010011 01110111 01100101 01100101 01110100 01101001 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01101100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101110 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100111 01110010 01100001 01110100 01110101 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110011 01101011 01101001 01101100 01101100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00100000 00100000 01001000 01101111 01110000 01100101 01100110 01110101 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101100 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101110 01111001 00100000 01110010 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01110100 00100000 01110010 01101111 01100010 01101111 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01100110 01110101 01101100 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01000101 01110001 01110101 01100101 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101001 01100001


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2013)

{{talkheader}}[[Category:Talk pages]]


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello and Welcome to the TBT Forums! I sincerely hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## jasonorland88 (Sep 28, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> 01010011 01110111 01100101 01100101 01110100 01101001 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01101100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101110 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100111 01110010 01100001 01110100 01110101 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110011 01101011 01101001 01101100 01101100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00101110 00100000 00100000 01001000 01101111 01110000 01100101 01100110 01110101 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101100 01110100 01101000 01111001 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101110 01111001 00100000 01110010 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01110100 00100000 01110010 01101111 01100010 01101111 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01100110 01110101 01101100 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01000101 01110001 01110101 01100101 01110011 01110100 01110010 01101001 01100001



Matrix eh ??


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2013)

<a href="http://www.cherrybam.com" title="" target=_blank>
<img src="http://www.sadmuffin.net/cherrybam/graphics/icons-cute/cute022.gif" alt="" border=0></a> I think its a html for a gif, I have no idea O_O


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GZPV5dJONjs

yeah this was for the "I post, you listen" thread


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 29, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wcrkxOgzhU
I have no idea.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 30, 2013)

That would be a dictatorship.

Used in a thread talking about how mayors have no control/freedom or whatever. I forgot to quote the person so I copied and pasted this into the reply with the quoted part and yeah.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2013)

2. October 7


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 30, 2013)

27th October


----------



## Farobi (Sep 30, 2013)

3rik@@ng3l!

idk


----------



## Seravee (Oct 2, 2013)

what do parents do with their kids' teeth after they grab them?  throw them out?  save them?  both seem creepy in their own way


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

People wanted and they got it welcome to the new mega evolution, Mega Charizard X he is Fire/Dragon What do you think?

hmm i assume i was exploring around pokemon sites


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HbYScltf1c#action=share


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7834855680/h59405056/


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

#twerkforbells


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

How to play Pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

MMORPG sites


Must have been looking for a MMORPG, I guess


----------



## Zura (Oct 6, 2013)

sarcophagus


----------



## radical6 (Oct 6, 2013)

(xy spoilers kinda idk theyre already revealed by nintendo )http://31.media.tumblr.com/fd2ecb16012e20c1c4a46afa60161b6a/tumblr_mu6m6qhI8d1ryeto5o1_1280.png


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?19696-moonbunny

Lolol I saved their username to send to someone else cause they had a villager moonbunny wanted.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2013)

skeet skeet


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> skeet skeet



Why is that so funny???
Oh yeah, I'm immature.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?92929-Pokemon-XY-Starter-Challenge
hmmm...
That would be ACE's starter challenge


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 9, 2013)

?

-I was editing my signature. Haha


----------



## beffa (Oct 9, 2013)

The spiders have been found as far north as Birmingham


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPVVH7hREOA
Just wow.
I couldn't stop laughing so I ad to YouTube it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

Cookie recipes?


I think I was hungry.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

2044628

Umm...


----------



## beffa (Oct 12, 2013)

Mother Trucker

LOL upm


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

'''March''' is the third month in the {{Series}}. During this month, the following will happen.

==Events==
*February or March - [[Great Full Moon]] (South Korea)
*Week before [[Festivale]] - Able Sisters' sell the Samba outfit
*February or March - Festivale
*March 1 to 3 - Nooklings sell Hinaningyou and Blossom Lantern. Ables sell Emperor's Cap and Empress's Tiara Wig (Japan)
*March 2 - [[Weeding Day]] (South Korea)
*March 3 - [[Hina Matsuri]]
*Third Saturday - [[Fishing Tourney]]
*March 17 - [[Shamrock Day]] (North America and Europe)
*March 19 - [[Father's Day]] (Europe Spanish and Italian)
*March or April - [[Mother's Day]] (Europe English)
*March or April - [[Bunny Day]]

==Birthdays==


==Fish==
===Year long===
{{Year-long Fish}}

===Seasonal===
*[[Clam]]
*[[Dab]]
*[[Horsehair Crab]]
*[[Oarfish]]
*[[Sea Cucumber]] (town)
*[[Seaweed]] (town)
*[[Snow Crab]]
*[[Turban Shell]]

===Newly available===
*[[Char]]
*[[Cherry Salmon]]
*[[Giant Spider Crab]]
*[[Loach]]
*[[Octopus (fish)|Octopus]] (town)
*[[Rainbow Trout]]
*[[Tadpole]]

===Last chance===
*[[Football Fish]]
*[[Red King Crab]]
*[[Tuna]]
*[[Yellow Perch]]

==Insects==
===Year long===
{{Year-long Insects}}

===Seasonal===

===Newly available===

===Last chance===

{{Months}}


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't say I like fishing, but when I do, it's with you. 

what hwhy i just??? what
i think i sent this to my friend but then again why wha??


----------



## radical6 (Oct 13, 2013)

[8:08:35 PM] kallie: i want to date a real life rui
[8:08:37 PM] kallie: or a nanami
[8:08:58 PM] zuzu: im the closest to nanam ull get
[8:09:03 PM] kallie: sadly
[8:09:17 PM] zuzu: What the **** is that supposed to mean


----------



## Laurina (Oct 13, 2013)

Remember, licking doorknobs is illegal on other planets.

Friend facebooked me saying "HE WAS NUMBER ONE"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2013)

42014 

That was a code I needed to complete a survey for my Psych course xP


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/happy-home-academy/


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 14, 2013)

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39876775838/all-flowers-bushes-in-animal-crossing-new-leaf


----------



## Farobi (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm soo happy lol. Not a day has passed when a villager didn't suggest a PWP. Rudy suggested the Wind Turbine and  i just paid off a Yellow Bench c:

Probably was about to post this in the what did you accomplish today thread.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

bad bro's stache


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 17, 2013)

Frogadier
First evolution
Frogadier
 Water 
Rare Candy
Level 36


→	
Greninja
Second evolution
Greninja
 Water  Dark 

I didn't know the name of Froakie's evolutions >.>


----------



## Laurina (Oct 17, 2013)

...

why would I even copy that? Is it so hard to retype it........


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

Read these first:
New Leaf guide to basics - http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/
The "Wiki" - http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_Wiki
The "Too Fat" pastebin - http://pastebin.com/jU4CeWhu

>Furniture & Collectibles
Pretty good Item database (Full English) - http://moridb.com/
Images of clothes, furniture and items - http://animalcrossingnl.mooo.com
Fossil/Art Checklist - http://www.mediafire.com/download/0p18zy41jkxsy8a/ACNL_Fossil_&_Art_Checklist_RC2.xlsx
Bug, Fish, and Sea Creatures Excel Checklist - https://mega.co.nz/#!IJZWTYoC!TwvhCj71RjNhJYRzZXLw6BvOAzsqSttQJsDJmTnWWhM

>Customization Guide
Image-to-Pattern Converter - http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy/
Incomplete Furniture Customizations - moimoigeorge.tumblr.com/remake & avalontown.tumblr.com/cyrus
Image to QR code - http://www.mediafire.com/download/d0g3vj88g0gk1pf/Version+0.4.zip
Android App, Pro design QR rips - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.nefastudio.android.dmoridesigner
Image to QR recognition ***** quality* - http://acqrfactory.com/
Path QRs - http://pathmagic.tumblr.com http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/ & http://acpath.tumblr.com

>DLC Monthly Reminder
NA/EU: Rice Plant Bed
Nintendo Zones: Fedora Chair
EU: Topknot Wig

>Misc.
Stalk Market Wizard (No practical use) - http://www.kurtboyer.com/guides/AnimalCrossingCityFolk/StalkMarket/
Camper Reset guide - http://i44.tinypic.com/2wfu1qs.jpg
Dream Badge List (1) - http://pastebin.com/jnaFBFFY
Dream Badge List (2) - http://pastebin.com/LP0wvhyk
/acg/ Trading site - http://actradingcenter.com/

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is nothing. dont take note of that list. I wont tell


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2013)

shopper

WUUUT?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Fin

I think I was looking the word Fin up


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZHmmevaaTk&feature=youtu.be

i dunno


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2013)

{{Incomplete|[[April Fools' Day]]}}
{{Infobox villager
|Image           = 
|Gender          = 
|Personality     = [[ ]]
|Species         = [[ ]]
|Birthday        = [[ ]] <sup> </sup>
|Initial Phrase  = 
|Initial Clothes = 
|Picture Quote   = 
}}
''' ''' is a [[villager]] in the {{Series}}. He is a [[PERSONALITY]] [[ANIMAL]].

==Coffee preferences==
''' ''' drinks coffee from [[The Roost]] with the following:
*
*
*

==April Fools' Day==
On [[April Fools' Day]], ''' ''' might ask the player for personal information. ''' 's''' dream job is . Their special talent is . In terms of siblings, . Their birthday is on [[ ]] <sup> </sup>.

==Halloween==
On Halloween, ''' ''' is scared by .

{{ANIMAL}}
{{PERSONALITY}}


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 18, 2013)

http://animalcrossingdude.tumblr.com/

My tumblr...I was linking it to a post (=


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 18, 2013)

prim outfit

:O one of my missing items on a thread


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 18, 2013)

prim outfit

:O one of my missing items on a thread


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Oatmeal Brands

???


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 18, 2013)

:iconIn-a-salmon-suitplz:

Lol.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 18, 2013)

http://pastebin.com/zsw4wB0z

My friend's want list


----------



## Dolby (Oct 18, 2013)

Dolby Idea #2
Testing Various Hearing Protection Devices
Materials: fake head, decibel meter, various ear protectors (cotton, ear plugs, etc.), radio or other noise making device
Procedure:
Students will design their own protective hearing device. Use these steps to aid in the design.
1.	How can we stop sound from entering our auditory system? What blocks out more sound, covering our ears with our hands or plugging our ears with our fingers?
2.	Examine the properties of current protective hearing devices. What materials are they made out of? Why are those materials used?
3.	Is your design practical and comfortable? In what situations are protective hearing devices needed? Can you go about your daily routine wearing the device?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dolby Idea #2
Testing Various Hearing Protection Devices
Materials: fake head, decibel meter, various ear protectors (cotton, ear plugs, etc.), radio or other noise making device
Procedure:
Students will design their own protective hearing device. Use these steps to aid in the design.
1.	How can we stop sound from entering our auditory system? What blocks out more sound, covering our ears with our hands or plugging our ears with our fingers?
2.	Examine the properties of current protective hearing devices. What materials are they made out of? Why are those materials used?
3.	Is your design practical and comfortable? In what situations are protective hearing devices needed? Can you go about your daily routine wearing the device?


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 18, 2013)

http://media.tumblr.com/444d82030cf2261a0fb44c42bf13ccbe/tumblr_inline_mu2l72bhat1r9i3kj.gif

oh don't ask


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 19, 2013)

@marly clarkson 

*Sigh*... Looks like I was replying to an argument on my 1AM video.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 19, 2013)

f fr

Wut._.? Not much. Kinda confused .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dolby said:


> Dolby Idea #2
> Testing Various Hearing Protection Devices
> Materials: fake head, decibel meter, various ear protectors (cotton, ear plugs, etc.), radio or other noise making device
> Procedure:
> ...



What the flip? You copied a lot.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Nothing came out when I pressed CTRL+V. Oh well...


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAdGv89e0sE


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 20, 2013)

You forgot brown. 

I guess someone forgot brown.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2013)

{{talkheader}}[[Category:Talk pages]]


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 20, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/7ulu7Mo.jpg

Oh, my new sig.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 20, 2013)

http://zeroescape.wikia.com/wiki/Zero_III

The King Of This Kingdom!


----------



## Mao (Oct 20, 2013)

A thermosetting plastic, also known as a thermoset, is polymer material that irreversibly cures. The cure may be induced by heat, generally above 200 ?C (392 ?F), through a chemical reaction, or suitable irradiation.

Thermoset materials are usually liquid or malleable prior to curing and designed to be molded into their final form, or used as adhesives. Others are solids like that of the molding compound used in semiconductors and integrated circuits (IC). Once hardened a thermoset resin cannot be reheated and melted to be shaped differently.

Thermosetting polymers may be contrasted with thermoplastic polymers which are commonly produced in pellets and shaped into their final product form by melting and pressing or injection molding.

Don't ask. xD


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 20, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/v36oqeF.png

...Oh right, my new sig. Or what was meant to be.


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

Gosh, I wanna learn sheesh hahaha



Spoiler: Ancient Egypt



Predynastic Period (c. 5000-3100 B.C.)
Few written records or artifacts have been found from the Predynastic Period, which encompassed at least 2,000 years of gradual development of the Egyptian civilization.

Neolithic (late Stone Age) communities in northeastern Africa exchanged hunting for agriculture and made early advances that paved the way for the later development of Egyptian arts and crafts, technology, politics and religion (including a great reverence for the dead and possibly a belief in life after death).

Around 3400 B.C., two separate kingdoms were established: the Red Land to the north, based in the Nile River Delta and extending along the Nile perhaps to Atfih; and the White Land in the south, stretching from Atfih to Gebel es-Silsila. A southern king, Scorpion, made the first attempts to conquer the northern kingdom around 3200 B.C. A century later, King Menes would subdue the north and unify the country, becoming the first king of the first dynasty.

Archaic (Early Dynastic) Period (c. 3100-2686 B.C.)
King Menes founded the capital of ancient Egypt at White Walls (later known as Memphis), in the north, near the apex of the Nile River delta. The capital would grow into a great metropolis that dominated Egyptian society during the Old Kingdom period. The Archaic Period saw the development of the foundations of Egyptian society, including the all-important ideology of kingship. To the ancient Egyptians, the king was a godlike being, closely identified with the all-powerful god Horus. The earliest known hieroglyphic writing also dates to this period.

In the Archaic Period, as in all other periods, most ancient Egyptians were farmers living in small villages, and agriculture (largely wheat and barley) formed the economic base of the Egyptian state. The annual flooding of the great Nile River provided the necessary irrigation and fertilization each year; farmers sowed the wheat after the flooding receded and harvested it before the season of high temperatures and drought returned.

Old Kingdom: Age of the Pyramid Builders (c. 2686-2181 B.C.)
The Old Kingdom began with the third dynasty of pharaohs. Around 2630 B.C., the third dynasty's King Djoser asked Imhotep, an architect, priest and healer, to design a funerary monument for him; the result was the world's first major stone building, the Step-Pyramid at Saqqara, near Memphis. Pyramid-building reached its zenith with the construction of the Great Pyramid at Giza, on the outskirts of Cairo. Built for Khufu (or Cheops, in Greek), who ruled from 2589 to 2566 B.C., the pyramid was later named by classical historians as one of the ancient world's Seven Wonders. Two other pyramids were built at Giza for Khufu's successors Khafra (2558-2532 B.C) and Menkaura (2532-2503 B.C.).

During the third and fourth dynasties, Egypt enjoyed a golden age of peace and prosperity. The pharaohs held absolute power and provided a stable central government; the kingdom faced no serious threats from abroad; and successful military campaigns in foreign countries like Nubia and Libya added to its considerable economic prosperity. Over the course of the fifth and sixth dynasties, the king's wealth was steadily depleted, partially due to the huge expense of pyramid-building, and his absolute power faltered in the face of the growing influence of the nobility and the priesthood that grew up around the sun god Ra (Re). After the death of the sixth dynasty's King Pepy II, who ruled for some 94 years, the Old Kingdom period ended in chaos.  

First Intermediate Period (c. 2181-2055 B.C.)
On the heels of the Old Kingdom's collapse, the seventh and eighth dynasties consisted of a rapid succession of Memphis-based rulers until about 2160 B.C., when the central authority completely dissolved, leading to civil war between provincial governors. This chaotic situation was intensified by Bedouin invasions and accompanied by famine and disease.

From this era of conflict emerged two different kingdoms: A line of 17 rulers (dynasties nine and 10) based in Heracleopolis ruled Middle Egypt between Memphis and Thebes, while another family of rulers arose in Thebes to challenge Heracleopolitan power. Around 2055 B.C., the Theban prince Mentuhotep managed to topple Heracleopolis and reunited Egypt, beginning the 11th dynasty and ending the First Intermediate Period.

Middle Kingdom: 12th Dynasty (c. 2055-1786 B.C.)
After the last ruler of the 11th dynasty, Mentuhotep IV, was assassinated, the throne passed to his vizier, or chief minister, who became King Amenemhet I, founder of dynasty 12. A new capital was established at It-towy, south of Memphis, while Thebes remained a great religious center. During the Middle Kingdom, Egypt once again flourished, as it had during the Old Kingdom. The 12th dynasty kings ensured the smooth succession of their line by making each successor co-regent, a custom that began with Amenemhet I.

Middle-Kingdom Egypt pursued an aggressive foreign policy, colonizing Nubia (with its rich supply of gold, ebony, ivory and other resources) and repelling the Bedouins who had infiltrated Egypt during the First Intermediate Period. The kingdom also built diplomatic and trade relations with Syria, Palestine and other countries; undertook building projects including military fortresses and mining quarries; and returned to pyramid-building in the tradition of the Old Kingdom. The Middle Kingdom reached its peak under Amenemhet III (1842-1797 B.C.); its decline began under Amenenhet IV (1798-1790 B.C.) and continued under his sister and regent, Queen Sobekneferu (1789-1786 B.C.), who was the first confirmed female ruler of Egypt and the last ruler of the 12th dynasty.


----------



## PixelNoodles (Oct 20, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/ec02d31bff2558ba76befa5797ad0906/tumblr_mucgmootQG1sbqdi0o1_1280.png

Now to find the blog it's on *blinks*


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2013)

==Mannequin==
Mabel will give the player a mannequin if they purchase 51 items.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 20, 2013)

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/127/b/4/axew_boops_haxorus_by_silverdolphin324-d4yu5ra.jpg


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 20, 2013)

OR]In Progress*[/COLOR Hm.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 20, 2013)

http://clairedanescryface.tumblr.com

Don't ask.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2013)

Heir said:


> Really not a lot of post game legendaries this time around, eh?



Huh. That's odd.


----------



## ninfia (Oct 22, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/773ec1e379b41f3d8f201cc64f9a9f60/tumblr_muy790pe9i1qdlh1io1_250.gif
omg i was showing this gif to my boyfriend like hours ago


----------



## Farobi (Oct 22, 2013)

♪

Renovating serebii sig


----------



## Nookie (Oct 22, 2013)

The Bees The BEES!?!?!?!?


----------



## unravel (Oct 22, 2013)

```
Test
```


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

Anna Wintour

Beyonce

Russell Brand

Lady Gaga

Simon Cowell

The cast of Glee

Karl Lagerfeld

The cast of Mad Men

Thanks for playing!	 3/23/11 4:39pm


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 22, 2013)

(http://www.last.fm/user/mayafeyy)

i was editing my profile here and yea


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYNHaxUZCFg


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 22, 2013)

http://shewaslilyhewasjames.tumblr....did-anyone-else-think-the-animation-was-a-bit

um


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.serebii.net/bank/


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg

A good song I posted in another thread. ^u^


----------



## Farobi (Oct 23, 2013)

*:


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 23, 2013)

big festive tree


----------



## beffa (Oct 23, 2013)

22/10♡。


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2013)

What does the fox say?


----------



## Mao (Oct 23, 2013)

A thermoplastic, or thermosoftening plastic, is a polymer that becomes pliable or moldable above a specific temperature, and returns to a solid state upon cooling.[1][2] Most thermoplastics have a high molecular weight. The polymer chains associate through intermolecular forces, which permits thermoplastics to be remolded because the intermolecular interactions increase upon cooling and restore the bulk properties. In this way, thermoplastics differ from thermosetting polymers, which form irreversible chemical bonds during the curing process. Thermosets often do not melt, but break down and do not reform upon cooling. Stress strain graph of thermoplastic material. 
Above it's glass transition temperature, Tg, and below its melting point, Tm, the physical properties of a thermoplastic change drastically without an associated phase change. Within this temperature range, most thermoplastics are rubbery due to alternating rigid crystalline and elastic amorphous regions, approximating random coils.[citation needed]


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 23, 2013)

3.1415926535897932385643383


----------



## Animedan (Oct 23, 2013)

rainbow


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2013)

FELICIA COMES BACK IN THE NEXT EPISODE   And Kevin Tran is awesome omg


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 24, 2013)

immediately


----------



## Amyy (Oct 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guELpieYlFU

huh..

- - - Post Merge - - -

AHAHAHAHAHA omg :')


----------



## Farobi (Oct 25, 2013)

http://pastebin.com/0eBXMQfw


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 25, 2013)

It's great! It would look better if her shoes were changed too. She still has her boots, whereas in that concept art she has basic black shoes. Her jacket could use more detail, but I love the detailing on her shirt and her pants. I wonder how hard it would be to make an actual texture for it. But her model's polygon's would have to be edited first. Overall great job.


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

last escape.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 25, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> last escape.



wtf, shouldnt you be asleep


----------



## Farobi (Oct 25, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> wtf, shouldnt you be asleep



Yeah its like 4 am there go to sleep


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 25, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> wtf, shouldnt you be asleep





Farobi said:


> Yeah its like 4 am there go to sleep


Hey, don't judge.


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> wtf, shouldnt you be asleep





Farobi said:


> Yeah its like 4 am there go to sleep


Well... Your not my mom 



Reizo-Trepe said:


> Hey, don't judge.



Yeah, like he said lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 25, 2013)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## beffa (Oct 25, 2013)

♥

signature business


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2013)

Pokemon X and Y Items

I was looking it up.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2013)

752110812


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2013)

http://retailcomic.com/comics/february-4-2007/


----------



## Laurina (Oct 26, 2013)

Caleb, go back to Rosewood.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

My two favourites are tied for first place :3 The Wisteria Trellis (because it looks like my grandad's grape vine in his back garden) and the picnic blanket. I wish the picnic blanket didn't have a negative effect on your perfect town rating though 

xD Response to a thread


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 31, 2013)

lol oh god i was doing that earlier and like three of my villagers noticed me and they all started chasing after me at once and it was terrifying with pumpkins wearing robes chasing me i mean just imagine that in real life 

was gonna post that in some animal crossing halloween thread


----------



## Jawile (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't have anything, actually...


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.dailyfailcenter.com/124536


----------



## Lauren (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTUAnk6gXdM


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Leanne Taylor


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 1, 2013)

&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://img.pandawhale.com/78154-family-guy-cat-gun-gif-Imgur-TS2d.gif

Family Guy gifs? I think so.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 1, 2013)

Your... your name. 
Please. Your name.
May I... have it in a box to keep?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

How to use a broom


(Eheheh..)


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPiJb0_Uxu4

Oh that's a link I copied for the I Post, You Listen thread.


----------



## Zander (Nov 9, 2013)

http://blip.tv/radio-dead-air/wtfiw...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582

Shared a vid with my wife


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01KFjtoOJMg

yeah great song xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 9, 2013)

Thumbnail WATCHED 9:56  Watch Later
Gratitude: Louie Schwartzberg at TEDxSF


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/694633/double-chocolate-loaf-cake 

*licks lips* Making this today.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2013)

✿

well i was copying the symbol for use


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaFPFzW4KcA

Aww...my favourite anime theme song~


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?109107-TBT-Mafia-Voting-Thread/page5


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2013)

Critical Visions in Film Theory, eds. Timothy Corrigan, Patricia White with Meta Mazaj (Boston: Bedford/St. Martin’s, 2011),

Oh yeah it's a source from my exam essay xD


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?108391-TBT-Mafia-Night-2/page33


----------



## petrichr (Nov 12, 2013)

I apologise in advance, because I know exactly what I last copied and how long it is.
"City Of Angels" by 30 Seconds to Mars

There was truth, there was consequence
Against you, a weak defense
Then there's me, I'm seventeen and looking for a fight

All my life I was never there, just a ghost running scared
Here our dreams aren't made, they're won.

Lost in the city of angels
Down in the comfort of strangers
I found myself in the fire burnt hills
In the land of a billion lights

Bought my fate straight from hell
Second sight has paid off well
For a mother, a brother and me

The silver of a lake at night, the hills of Hollywood on fire
A boulevard of hope and dreams, streets made of desire

Lost in the city of angels
Down in the comfort of strangers
I found myself in the fire burnt hills
In the land of a billion lights
I found myself in the fire burnt hills
In the land of a billion lights
(Of a billion lights, of a billion lights, of a billion lights...)

Angels, angels
I am home, home, home, home

Lost in the city of angels
Down in the comfort of strangers
I found myself in the fire burnt hills
In the land of a billion lights

One life, one love left
One life, one love left
One life, one love left
One life, one love

The city of angels, the city of angels
The city of angels, the city of angels​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2013)

http://cdn.sheknows.com/articles/2012/05/isolated-woman-cleaning-mop.jpg

dont ask.. really.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.serebii.net/xy/tmhm.shtml


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

{{Categoryheader|pages and images|[[money making guides]] for collecting||}}
{{Hidden category}}
__HIDDENCAT__


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2013)

エッセンシャル・ベスト 紙ふうせん

oh.. um needed to know the japanese name of a cd..


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2013)

miss-dactyl-if-ya-nasty


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 13, 2013)

♫ 
I was doing a part of my signature


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2013)

Challenge 

.. an album by yuya uchida & the flowers.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlSh_6xqUAE


----------



## Beary (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?34-Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf

LOL XD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2013)

Marie Sabouret

essay stuff she starred in Rififi.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, from what you are saying I see that we really don't know what will end up happening with the next game. Darn. 

(talking pokemon with a friend)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2013)

SENRAN KAGURA BURST

yeah i was checking when the game was due for europe.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 14, 2013)

http://servicesoft.com


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

Cloudy with a chance of 

that other thread.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

^w^


----------



## Chessa (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.secuplus.nl/SP2010NL/tabletlock.html


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

♫ ♫
I'm always copying those xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tammi


----------



## unravel (Nov 15, 2013)

✿✿✿ Hatsune Miku ✿✿✿
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SX2W4sYwRA


----------



## Farobi (Nov 15, 2013)

- - - Post Merge - - -

- - - Post Merge - - -

I literally c/p'd a post merge. Wtf????


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2013)

New Super Mario Bros. 2


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2013)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tammi

..again. oh yeah well been busy fixing with ac:nl so xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 15, 2013)

☻/ This is Watson. Copy and paste him
/▌ all over Youtube
/ \ so he can take over and take down Google+


----------



## meowlerrz (Nov 15, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/54816a645064e712bfb92abe5d52cb4a/tumblr_mvxjke6taE1s2gg27o1_250.gif


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlt5Wa13fFU

Random song I heard in the car last week.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2013)

2578-3137-4024 

giving a dude my fc XD


----------



## juneau (Nov 17, 2013)

http://lparchive.org/Pokemon-Vietnamese-Crystal/Update 01/


----------



## Beary (Nov 17, 2013)

When I fall from*
The sky
I almost forget
How to be alive
The feel the air*
Rush through my hair
And the joyous thing of being alive

Random song thingy I tried to make


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2013)

6200-3148-4502

oh yeah was gonna update my dream suite thing in the about me section and added it before on another page/site so I could copypaste it


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 17, 2013)

Kailan, hindi ko alam! mahal kita. sa muling pagkikita! sumama ka sa akin.

was copy and pasting random filipino sayings to my friend to confuse the hell out of her


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 17, 2013)

http://24megabytes.com/google-translator-turns-beatbox-and-thrives-on-the-web/

Heh my friend told me to type this into google translate and listen to it in German.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2013)

pallycake said:


> *##VOTE: oath2order*



oh.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 18, 2013)

Edit Value


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2013)

http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/annadabrowski/files/2008/12/ec305ee7e0f8421a.jpg  was having a conversation about toasters with a friend and wanted to show her this lol XD


----------



## beffa (Nov 18, 2013)

lan-vire-pool-gin-gill-go-ger-u-queern-drob-ool-landus-ilio-gogo-goch


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a2/Arkanoid.png


----------



## Farobi (Nov 19, 2013)

www.serebiiforums.com/showthread.php?620927-Friend-Safari-Thread-V2-*READ-THE-RULES-OR-DIE!*/page24


----------



## oath2order (Nov 19, 2013)

4900-2112-8090


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2013)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sue_E.


----------



## Zander (Nov 19, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/thinkgeek/posts/10152039746387074:0


----------



## Mayor of Veritas (Nov 19, 2013)

http://idleidol.net/tanuki/

- - - Post Merge - - -

>.> research paper lol


----------



## Zander (Nov 19, 2013)

yes...the image code was also copied


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2013)

lol that comic

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Madam_Rosa


----------



## Zander (Nov 19, 2013)

http://zanderyurami.deviantart.com/gallery/

was sharing on FB


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2013)

huehuehuhuheuhu 

 .. what did that come from lol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 19, 2013)

THANKS


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?108391-TBT-Mafia-Night-6/page45


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

Why do I wanna see that jazz house, now? Not because of the boobs, but because I wanted to see the interior. 

XD woops


----------



## oath2order (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanksgiving recipes

Well, makes sense


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie4COxiUjjg


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 22, 2013)

40897...
I have no idea.. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.ostogram.se/Product.aspx?guid=6af72f88-a7a3-4712-b470-9d7f0186a60a

what.. well i was just looking up a cheese not intending to advertise the site or anything and meant to copy it somewhere else XD


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2013)

http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/is-mario-party-island-tour-just-a-bad-idea-in-general/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.ostogram.se/Product.aspx?guid=6af72f88-a7a3-4712-b470-9d7f0186a60a

NOT AGAIN D:


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 22, 2013)

tuytyhn5543

umm wut.... xD


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIJUsfTa534


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssfGdlF9-Us


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 22, 2013)

http://youtu.be/ClKFXajB7ks?t=2m38s 
oh this guy was doing the salute wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH0hS-DvY88


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2013)

{{Talkheader}}[[Category:File talk pages]]


----------



## Yookey (Nov 24, 2013)

GO EAT

^ was having a "go eat" - "no, lazy" war with my boyfriend. >_<


----------



## SockHead (Nov 24, 2013)

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Smeargle_(Pokémon)


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2013)

http://misplaceditems.com/2007online.php?avg


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 25, 2013)

Silver & Blue iD


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.jvgs.net/acblog/ac-cesar.jpg


----------



## Amyy (Nov 25, 2013)

♥

AHAHAH seriously..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Yrit1Da1I

spamming a friend


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 25, 2013)

Manager of Azada Security Force  XD my assignment haha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salami

yea.


----------



## Beary (Nov 25, 2013)

coelacanth

Couldn't spell it >,<


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2013)

Unreleased Badges


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sitting while silently


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKaIehw4ItY

ahaha was listening through german 70s and 80s stuff.


----------



## Cariad (Nov 27, 2013)

Lolzz why do you paste saddo

...
Probs my bro


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

♥

yeah xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it snowing where anybody lives yet?
Has it snowed in your town yet?
What are you planning to give and receive on Christmas?
Finally, what are your plans who who are you spending Christmas with? 

ahaha..


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 3, 2013)

Appletini

?? XD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb8luHdpR84

yea good song :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 3, 2013)

ps599


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julmust


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

άλφα


----------



## Kaybe (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us79aL6CBGA
Micky mouse orgasm at 0:25.. Laughed way too hard, I should sleep..

Edit: Don't worry, it's not a naughty link xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhnBbMjLvZM


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OblL026SvD4


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

2335,55€

ahaha yea total for dlc for the train simulator game


----------



## Frozen (Dec 4, 2013)

3399cc


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.stagedrightpa.com/portfolio-sell1.php

I think my mom was on the computer before I logged on...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OblL026SvD4

Oh wait, I already posted this here. Ignore me.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2013)

http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/42174-thats-racist


----------



## Frozen (Dec 5, 2013)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Villager_List_%28New_Leaf%29


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-55YJpaDys


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 5, 2013)

http://vow.mlspin.com/clients/report.aspx?mls=71594612


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN_4bpPDOXw


mm yes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9BZDpni56Y


----------



## MayorKelsey (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/719325/the_right_jeans_for_your_body_type_pg3.html?cat=46

LOL.


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.coolmath-games.com/0-duck-life/index.html

I was linking my friend to this awesome game *wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink*


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2013)

After investigations, you suspect that Charizard is sided with the mafia.
Ditto, the tracker, was found laying in his own blood.

I was playing online mafia.
Was trying to convince them I was detective .-.


----------



## unravel (Dec 6, 2013)

beary509 said:


> After investigations, you suspect that Charizard is sided with the mafia.
> Ditto, the tracker, was found laying in his own blood.
> 
> I was playing online mafia.
> Was trying to convince them I was detective .-.



Huh????

Okay my turn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uuVbuucHA

umm what the heck.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.unibev.co.uk/1210/8456.html <-- That is the result of Skype calls..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63mZal2YNO0


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys need Spotify.
My paste: http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/en/doria/profil/spieler_213841.html


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

no lol

I found myself all alone.
I found the Charlie Parker record you loved so,
in the room
You've probably forgotten me.

ah.. from a song. if you know which I love you


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQnHffj0j6M


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PROMO-WHITE...9393754?pt=Music_on_Vinyl&hash=item589d7dddda

ahah yea was looking for a LP


----------



## nintendofan10039 (Dec 9, 2013)

FROSTY50:KP5TR6H


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 9, 2013)

http://moridb.com/items/tops/dapper-tee


----------



## SockHead (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Murray (Dec 10, 2013)

You feel very irritated by muzzzz.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.nintendo.se/jai/i436130-x1200-y1200-q100-a1-r1-h7555991127299122104


LOL


----------



## Omfa (Dec 10, 2013)

Are you swedish, Umeko? (I don't have anything copied)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Figured out by the URL huh?

and yes.

http://mejeriprodukt.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/stilton-blue-e1322941134623.jpg?w=450&h=602  ahah yeah was showing a friend in Finland some chips..


----------



## Omfa (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually am swedish myself. (Still not having anything copied)


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 10, 2013)

There are so many things that I could possibly be thankful for. I mean it, so many things. So many that it is hard to count them. Thanksgiving may be over, but being grateful never stops. Therefore, I made this list: this list of three things I am thankful for: nature, video games, and homework.

The first thing I am thankful for is nature itself. I love nature so much that I get angry when people try to destroy the environment we live in. I mean, why be hating on trees and stuff? Without it, we would not exist. Which reminds me: In my backyard, there is a giant maple tree. When I was younger, I used to love to climb it. (With a ladder, of course. I was always too scared to try to climb it without a ladder, or my old playhouse that I had for a long time.) However, one spring day, I was climbing the tree, and I saw a robin?s egg nest. Overtime, the eggs started to disappear. About a week after all the eggs were gone, I did something I still regret to this day. I took the nest, figuring the birds were long gone, and I tried to put it in the birdhouse I also have in the backyard. I could not get down from the tree, though. Actually, I did, but it was very painful. I slipped on one of the branches and fell ?to my doom,? landed on the old monkey bars, and fell on the ground. It hurt A LOT. To this day, I still am careful about messing with them nests.

The second thing I am truly thankful for is video games, of course. I have been playing them ever since I was four years old, I think. My first ever console was the GameCube. I used to play games like Mario Party 4, Sonic Heroes, and Super Monkey Ball, many of those old school games. When I reached fifth grade, my IU class had an X-Box, as well as the hated video game, Sonic the Hedgehog ?06. If you do not know why people hate it, it was very glitchy. In addition, there was a bit of romance in it, which was hated by all the fans. Mainly, Sonic, the main character, saves Princess Elise from the evil Dr. Eggman. Time and time again. However, one day, he and his friends Miles ?Tails? Prower and Knuckles the Echidna find out Elise died in an explosion after yet another kidnapping by Eggman. With the help of Silver the Hedgehog, they go back in time to save Elise, and succeed. However, one day, an evil hedgehog named Mephiles shoots a Chaos Spear at Sonic, and he ?dies.? You should probably look it up if you want to find out more, because I think this is excessively much for a simple paragraph.

There is also one thing that about 99% of students at school hate, but there could be some positive things about it. That thing is homework. Sure, you can criticize me, go ahead. However, I think homework is not too bad, unless it is too much for me to handle. Yes, Mr. Marte?, I am talking to you. However, once I finish it, I get to do whatever I want for the rest of the day! In addition, sometimes I like drawing on the blank side of the homework. Come on, drawing is fun; I do not know what you are talking about!

In conclusion, I am truly thankful for nature, video games, and homework. I really hope you liked my essay.

This was my homework for my English class at school: write a five paragraph essay, of at least 400 words, of what you're thankful for...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trtdEg34eII&list=PLEy_5aERgcGHYM25aToARsN9z--bTMz6I


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> 2413




i dunno


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh8kLVdlggc

was posting in expand music tastes


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

http://smadaleinad.tumblr.com/post/69687919709/geocrossing-animal-crossing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/resources/images/1380790.jpg?type=articlePortrait

oh nice..


----------



## SockHead (Dec 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Draw me and pally like your French girls.



..


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

http://runescape.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Treasure_trail_compass_images


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 11, 2013)

is2 weeks too long for turkey 

O_O LOL, what was that?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Mufflon-02.jpg

weh.


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 11, 2013)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/e466a3920d7dbd9e66d8dc509afd68db/tumblr_mxnfliWqJo1rvfd1ao1_250.gif I had posted this on a friends facebook wall telling him we had to watch it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking to buy this little critter.​
Was trying a thing with my sig XD


----------



## Gingersnap (Dec 12, 2013)

http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/tagged/sprites
welp


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20355&d=1386909334

Boooorriiiiing ._.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5tpfsXFUBw


----------



## Coni (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.lalocadelosgatos.com/la-vida-antes-de-tener-gato-vs-despues-de-tener-gato/

lol I anyone speaks spanish this could be amusing


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 13, 2013)

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven.

I was trying to make a songfic.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

You made a HUGE screwup last game with your Miller role claim, and that just might be a disadvantage for you.

Stating my suspicions in TBT Mafia.


----------



## kittylover1379 (Dec 13, 2013)

thiis is what i got .


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2013)

Emmy Award acceptance speech controversy, To Catch a Predator, Senator Larry Craig, Barbara Walters, Paris Hilton, Paula Abdul, Larry King's 50th Anniversary roast, Dr. Phil, The View, and Martha Stewart.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Murray (Dec 14, 2013)

At the confessional tonight, a Associate had visited you to confess their sins.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.reddit.com/r/SVExchange/comments/1rsw8n/my_tsv_is_3372/

...interesting.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

Shirotabi is now cursed and turns into a demon every night.


----------



## Frozen (Dec 15, 2013)

Spider-Man


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 15, 2013)

Don Zolidis gangsta clause XD


(it's a play that was in AR my cousin tested me about . Look it up if
You'd like. I reccommend it XD)


----------



## Farobi (Dec 15, 2013)

hemorrhage

- - - Post Merge - - -

i dont know either


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

I…literately had nothing.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 15, 2013)

Translate for us Umeko.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 15, 2013)

* 

Also omfa I could but I don't feel like it -_-.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc&list=PLEy_5aERgcGHYM25aToARsN9z--bTMz6I&index=7


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRB6sL-Gjfc&feature=player_detailpage

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Omfa yeah probably could but.. NOPE


----------



## Omfa (Dec 16, 2013)

Umeko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRB6sL-Gjfc&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Omfa yeah probably could but.. NOPE


The world must know! We need translators to document this historical event!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

http://gifs.gifbin.com/012010/1264091579_kirk_rofl.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Bugs


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?18910-K-K-Fanboy


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know where "there" is, but I believe it's somewhere, and I hope it's very beautiful.


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=4654


----------



## glumAbettor (Dec 20, 2013)

http://terezi.tumblr.com/post/70559650102/soselfimportant-daft-punk-get-lucky-i 

Aww yiss. B)


----------



## DryLok (Dec 20, 2013)

[Timestamp]So there was this joke about a vague distraction...

_When on earth did I copy that..._


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2013)

Woooo. Hopefully I win something so I can get all the feathers!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 20, 2013)

Ralink RT5390R 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter

My school's router...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJWkgP0z7X8


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/28974134/ps-vita-battery-is-replaceable


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapirus_kabomani


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/c6492e4b47cfdbd50e74d285fde3c53e/tumblr_mug6zoXwQJ1rembgko4_500.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/umeshinjuku_zps2345ec9b.png

sig pic lol


----------



## Bowie (Dec 21, 2013)

http://oi39.tinypic.com/1zduf4o.gif


----------



## beffa (Dec 21, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1525293_1577216388992926_865080755_n.jpg

oh crap LOL
*warning: contains swearing*


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

Yang Xiao Long

_Oh yeaaahhh... I wonder when the next episode comes out..._


----------



## Farobi (Dec 22, 2013)

The Master's Academy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keeping_Up_Appearances


XD yea


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 22, 2013)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51tgnpJVPxL.jpg

Um ok? Oh yeah I was telling someone on a chat room that I watched this last night xD


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

Castle Architecture

...well I was just getting through with my Nook Inventory...


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

That was for the Red and Black forum. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

http://kuroco0527.blog.fc2.com/blog-category-9.html

oh yea.. checking out patterns


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Well that sucks.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Ja, hoppas det. Har bara f?tt folk som vill flytta om jag  tar typ en vecka eller dag f?r dag s? borde g?. well s? l?nge inte Erik flyttar I guess haha.

I was talking to a swedish friend about TTing two months because some fishes I need.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

I love your restaurant, it looks AWESOME. Add ACNLNoodle and join the club full of critics favourite restaurants.
On Restaurant story.
I'm on my ipad btw


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

"♪

um.. wth


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 4, 2014)

"The ear's the thing."

...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

ｐ

...wat


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

✮

.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/Potatoes.jpg

err


----------



## unravel (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3fZ8LXNs_E
Ehh????


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?120635-Lylat-Olympics-Signups-Open


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 5, 2014)

"I haven't seen him since I was six, when He moved to a different region. He was supposed to only  stay there for a year, but he didn't actually come back."

Oh, um...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> For being a basement dweller with good taste in Japanese music!



xD ohyea for signature


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 5, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/furxa61.jpg

Rofl.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 5, 2014)

http://ticktack0x0u.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1.html ??? 

Ok.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

迷ってしまいました。

Anybody willing to translate?
I think I know what it means...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't forget to stay in drugs, eat your school and don't do vegetables.






Blu Rose said:


> 迷ってしまいました。
> 
> Anybody willing to translate?
> I think I know what it means...



According to google translate, that says "I'm lost"


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914

It's a song. :3 You should listen to it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

havarti


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

@TheCreeperHugz: Yay! That's what I thought, too...
It pretty much described my feelings right then...

2, 4, 6, 8: Who do we appreciate!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

ಠ
.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> havarti



most epic ctrl v post.

Dyrfinna.. yeah some item thing on gaia


----------



## 001rich100 (Jan 6, 2014)

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/006/6/7/signature_map_by_001rich100-d6xln1q.jpg

I was updating my Signature for this forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

http://memeblender.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/lol-face-meme-doritos.jpg


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 9, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nN3hgf2sDPo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=nN3hgf2sDPo


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 9, 2014)

bli

yep, that's it.  i think i was looking up blighttown...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.nsknet.or.jp/~tomi-yasu/photo/2005/048.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

Is it the one where everyone goes in the castle for different reasons and Pinkie Pie is playing the organ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/500/22705701/Flower+Travellin+Band+ishima.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

bedtime... bye :c

(Oh goodness, why THAT?)


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 10, 2014)

http://jumpy-ghostface.tumblr.com/post/66617828048

- - - Post Merge - - -

Soul Eater


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2014)

VillageDweller said:


> idk why but I really feel Oath2Order x Superpenguin
> probably because they are better than VillageDweller



oh


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDZjkB_dG6k

ha ha ha don't even know what that is woopsie

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh nvm


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

3,050,000

.. oh checking a price on a site


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

http://clippingmagic.com/


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

日活 Cult GS Collection 麻生レミ & The Flowers

ohhahaha looked for a cd


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

l ; a ;


----------



## a potato (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

http://armorgames.com/play/14375/flying-cookie-quest


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 12, 2014)

*Does anybody else notice the difference?*

From TBT: Mafia.


----------



## mayorseraphina (Jan 12, 2014)

I got...
Česk? - The Place where Dreams come True​


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

hurr-durr.com
*Lol Umeko xD*


----------



## jafood (Jan 12, 2014)

role play "Pokemon: Adventures in Kalos!"


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2014)

o.o Google Chrome can bring up something very similar.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Unlocked: Jan 13, 2014 9:32pm
A Gift From Krampus
Find Krampus in Satans room for a gift!

oh binding of isaac achieve


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0x3q2Ds_6o


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2014)

XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzReuls6TG8


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2014)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/bild005_zpsdfacf6a7.jpg

avatar art for a person on gaiaonline XD


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2014)

[22:12] <&Jubs> sucks to suck


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 14, 2014)

Lara croft 2013 sexy


(you know it brandon)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

u wot m8 ill wrek u fuker

Gandalf vs horus whoops


----------



## Chessa (Jan 14, 2014)

Ik ben blij dat ik hem weer gevonden heb!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

Dear all,

These are the songs that you can rehearse if you are interested to audition for Sandy or Dany.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcDPt6vxkKs


----------



## Cariad (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/british-father-drowns-australia-trying-3007625 
umm...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

My character just tripped


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

2035.504


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol that's it:

Berliner (German Countdown)
Twelve-Grape Plate (Spanish Countdown)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

[x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2014)

http://media.heavy.com/media/2010/08/american-ninja-warrior-2.jpg

yeah figure out who xD


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2014)

pensais que esto es duro


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.lolitadressesshop.com/lolita-sweet-floral-bow-fold-kimono-p-1337.html


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Tolkien


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 15, 2014)

ちくしょう	chikushō	Oh ****! Oh blast! Oh ****!

Swearing in Japanese...
I got curious!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

omg was wondering why so many towns were named konpeito and yeah <33 (put it in image form)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.mediavoicesforchildren.org/wp-content/uploads//Screen-shot-2012-02-21-at-1.26.37-PM.png


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2014)

D:


----------



## Cariad (Jan 16, 2014)

my new siggie!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/oc...footer&utm_medium=partner&utm_source=gamefaqs


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?62776-Quick-Before-The-Mods-Come!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2014)

http://dredsina.tumblr.com/post/45250458413


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_a4WgIctWQ


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...Official.png/150px-Cally_NewLeaf_Official.png


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2014)

ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

いしだあゆみ... uh


----------



## Cariad (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I was texting my friend to join, and look for me!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MEXNNzon7s


----------



## Minties (Jan 17, 2014)

Jungle!


o.o was preparing my copy pasta to call jungle in league haha.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

lololol Omfa pervert.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MEXNNzon7s  again weee. i has life


----------



## Omfa (Jan 17, 2014)

Umeko said:


> lololol Omfa pervert.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MEXNNzon7s  again weee. i has life



I'd hardly call myself a pervert, compared to you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beautiful football hype!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

I just went to HH showcase but instead of finding someone new, there was Reggie holding a green balloon. o.o
(Really? -.- I copied that?)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagisa_Oshima


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2014)

Chorus


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

XD http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?125177-GET-ON-THE-MAGIC-SCHOOL-BUS
(Sigh... THIS?!)


----------



## Omfa (Jan 17, 2014)

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hysteri


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

XD http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?125177-GET-ON-THE-MAGIC-SCHOOL-BUS
(Sigh... THIS?!)

Oh, that's terrible. I copied my last post before I posted it. -.-


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-category-0.html


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 18, 2014)

*Cherry has been adopted!!*

oop


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2014)

N/A


----------



## Cou (Jan 18, 2014)

(─‿‿─)



i got nothin to say no more


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 18, 2014)

*_* No, dude look at me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2014)

麻生レミ 

aso remi.. looked for her albums lol


----------



## Omfa (Jan 18, 2014)

Hipsters are a subculture of men and women typically in their 20's and 30's that value independent thinking, counter-culture, progressive politics, an appreciation of art and indie-rock, creativity, intelligence, and witty banter.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/More_hippies,_less_hipsters_(6847378310).jpg


----------



## Omfa (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/More_hippies,_less_hipsters_(6847378310).jpg


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 18, 2014)

http://i1170.photobucket.com/albums/r525/yoshana/ScreenShot2014-01-18at103737PM_zps1ec6f727.png


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.vivcore.com/dolly_daydream/acnl_forest_cobble.html


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?125177-GET-ON-THE-MAGIC-SCHOOL-BUS/page10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YUYA-UCHIDA...8633723?pt=Music_on_Vinyl&hash=item58a95e06fb

haha.. yeah wait dont buy it XD


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

(vr)qbhvqbjvqbhjhbh(vr)qbhvqbj(vr)qbhjhbh(vr)(vr)(vir)(vr)(v6r)(vr)(v7r)(vr)(qti)(qi)(q6i)(qi)(brt)( bt)(he6)(h6)(sr2)(s2)(si2)(s2)(s62)(s2)(s72)(s2)(di3)(d3)(dt3)(d3)(c7e)(ce)(cre)(ce)(vr)(vr)(vir)(vr )(v6r)(vr)(v7r)(vr)(qti)(qi)(q6i)(qi)(brt)(bt)(he6)(h6)

 I have no idea what this is! Maybe my brother copied it?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey lynn you should give away a newsprint helmet, eggplant cow, red ogre mask, blue ogre mask and a fedora chair

oath pls


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200482&pf_rd_i=507846

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a watch I want lol.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

Kid:uuuuuuuu

Santa:I'm having trouble understanding you, my friend.

Kid:how

Santa:I have magic reindeer.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

14% chance of town win.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)

http://imgur.com/rCzu29O,KFv4dlL

lol guess it was from posting in the picture thread...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

http://nces.ed.gov/fastfacts/display.asp?id=84


----------



## SourRice (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.yourmarathontrainingplan.com/free-marathon-training-plan/couch-marathon/


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 20, 2014)

มัดผมครึ่งศีรษะ(ทร


----------



## Hot (Jan 20, 2014)

#ad9790


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/668742-senran-kagura-burst


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.angelfire.com/empire/serpentis666/SATANIC.html


----------



## Farobi (Jan 20, 2014)

citadel


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/668742-senran-kagura-burst/images/screen-1


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/9419493.jpg

Self explanitory


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXfO8MX2aCU


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Umeko said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/668742-senran-kagura-burst/images/screen-1



Ban!
Copy: "Some reports say that Guarin threatened that he won't attend Inter trainings if his move to Juventus isn't completed."


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Screw you it's not

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/18207123/800/normal/f67f20bd880e5/zlatan2.jpg

also derp.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 20, 2014)

some youtube link


----------



## Beary (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfg read the entire thing

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...i-Mart-2013-2014-Come-on-in-we-are-OPEN/page3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2014)

soleil


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?38395-Russian-Navy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2014)

The person who introduced me to this wonderful site.
She is a wonderful person, except for when it comes to me: Then, all she does is discredit me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

http://blog.gooddays-app.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/gooddays-meme-brent_steffensen1.jpg

meme war..


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

Kid:uuuuuuuu

Santa:I'm having trouble understanding you, my friend.

Kid:how

Santa:I have magic reindeer.


I never turned off my laptop and it seems that I never copied anything new since the 19th.


----------



## mob (Jan 21, 2014)

"cr." = crouching
"st." = standing
"j." = jumping
"[SC]" = Stance Cancel (PP or KK at the same time, depending on which you have charged.)
"xx" = Canceling one move into another. Ex; Canceling Draugen Punch into Squigly Battle Opera
"HPHP" means you just press HP twice, since that normal requires it/is two hits.

cr.LK cr.MK st.HPHP [SC] st.LP st.HPHP [SC] cr.MP st.HPHP [SC] cr.MK st.HK (launch) j.LK j.MK (let it roll) j.HP (land) (jump back up) j.LP j.MK j.HK xx [Heavy Kick Version of Fallen Woman (the dive kick)] > On the way down use "GET OVER HERE" [aka Silver Chord] to grab and put the opponent into a stagger state > Daisy Pusher [Lv.1] > Walk Forward > st.LK st.MK st.HPHP xx Draugen Punch xx [MK/HK version of Squigly Battle Opera] or [Inferno of Leviathan]

i was looking up squigly combos... ha a a


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game&p=2217740&viewfull=1#post2217740

(Sigh...)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

http://cdn.smosh.com/sites/default/files/ftpuploads/bloguploads/sports-school-ninjawarrior.jpg


----------



## Hot (Jan 21, 2014)

*Name:*
*Age:*
*Gender:*
*Sexuality:*
*Type:*
*Rank:*
*Personality:*
*Likes/Dislikes:*
*Appearance:*
*Mahou Appearance (your battle costume):*
*Anything Else?:*

(Roleplay form)


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

5200-2233-1779
Oh... Um... I copied my Dream Address and then changed my mind about posting it where 
I was going to.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Petit-chou


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?125177-GET-ON-THE-MAGIC-SCHOOL-BUS/page12
Why does keep getting into my clipboard?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Petit-chou

omg why is this still here ffss


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game/page67

that's what I got actually. I had to close the browser but I didn't want to lose where I was at.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?22154-Are-you-famous-on-TBT/page1330


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Banned because ya suck ohhhhhhhhhh



Yup.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Pathetic (Jan 21, 2014)

::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::

I was spamming my friend.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 21, 2014)

https://i.imgur.com/fhfurIO.jpg


----------



## Beary (Jan 21, 2014)

Makkine said:


> ::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::::::::::::::::::::::::​::
> 
> I was spamming my friend.



YEA WHO WAS ME

Picture of me.

No Lookie Lookie.

http://prntscr.com/2lh0nn


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

http://club.pep.ne.jp/~hiroette/en/facemarks/list_index.html


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2014)

http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/656282-shrek


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NcdjLUD9Hs


----------



## Farobi (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/list/3VuAq_nySW4/


----------



## unravel (Jan 22, 2014)

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...8stNuTGCX6b_dZ3ZfONw1yS1kvHK2TxtD98mfEDmMeh2g


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3e2GwpZ7ug


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 22, 2014)

KOKI WHY ARE YOUR BREAST IN MY FACE /)w(\


The convos I have with my friends.


EDIT: Of course this would commence the 10 dreaded posts of page 69. Cabbages though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoLTzwa7hWQ


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, yeah... When my brother was picking the town name, he had to choose between Popstar and Hyrule. I'm glad he didn't name it Hyrule. That would have been awkward.

I was talking to a friend with a town named Hyrule.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

http://media.animevice.com/uploads/0/3346/327807-ep_18.36_large.png


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

Umm... yeah.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?127554-Genji-The-jock-Japanese-themed-Rabbit!-HB-300k
mhh


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Earthworm!
You can see your items in your inventory.

(I don't even understand why I copied that.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Hiraku Yume Nado Aru Ja Nashi

ooh was looking for an album


----------



## Farobi (Jan 24, 2014)

. .


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100531202134/animalcrossing/images/e/ed/Gaston2.gif

posting in some rate above villager thread


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.hearthpwn.com/decks/8428-miracle-mage-v1-0


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090221103541/animalcrossing/images/a/af/Roscoe.gif


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...g-sets-amp-unorderables-for-tbt-bells-)/page7


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2014)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/dreams_zps9dd852ad.png

sig..


----------



## toastia (Jan 25, 2014)

"_________________________________________________ _"""""

Don't ask.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...png/95px-Snake_-_Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf.png


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2014)

http://imgur.com/pJU1Khr


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2014)

[/CENTER]

uh.... sig stuff lol


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2014)

01010000 01101001 01101110 01101011 01101001 01100101

00100000 01001100 01101111 01100111 01101001 01100011

00100000 01010010 01110101 01101100 01100101 01110011

Umm... I guess my brother was doing something with this?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

en


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havarti


uhh


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 26, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/nNMnyAc.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQOPzgf7tMs


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.mariowiki.com/Rainbow_Road_(Wii)


----------



## Mary (Jan 27, 2014)

♡


^.^


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

秋濑或 为神马雪辉不能和他在一起！

Oh god this...it's in Chinese but it says...
Akise Aru Why can he not be together with Yukiteru!
(They're Anime characters from Mirai Nikki. Akise x Yuki for life XD)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Roscoe


----------



## Minties (Jan 27, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/SHfS54A.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.nintendo.se/3DS/spel/mario-party_island-tour

oh.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

Fennekin
I was checking my spelling.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2014)

!gumby Trundle


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

7417724
Um...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.svartrecords.com/shoppe/2274-large/yuya-uchida-flowers-challenge-lp.jpg

wut...


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 28, 2014)

a youtube video URL

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYXRRM2BYO4

- - - Post Merge - - -

how...what...oh, right, it's TOTALLY not mine.
yeah, right... not mine


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?129494-Ribbot-in-Boxes-NOW


----------



## Mary (Jan 28, 2014)

https://www.sumo.fm/#profile/id=529286

A friend's art?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/7SzSPmVxmS


----------



## Bowie (Jan 28, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ypgT0AJ26eo


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/6456582.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.discogs.com/Stalin-Stop-Jap/release/1328706


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Meowth!


Oh...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/manaleader/Sasuke/SasukeContinued2/rollingescargotanglechange.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> But that's the whole point, I want him to replace that large basketball thing with a bed...


...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

*Shep is reserved for Karla*


----------



## Farobi (Jan 29, 2014)

3700-2069-4814


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.brain-police.com/img/jacket/hashire.jpg

oh

vinyl i bought today


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln5XKoUCz0U
Uh... I haven't watched Youtube recently. My brother obviously was watching it.


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/1watw0/mog_lobo_the_cranky_wolf/


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

•Bobsled
•Curling stone
•Lift chair
•Ski rack
•Slalom gate
•Snow machine
•Snowboard
•Snowmobile
•Ski-slope floor
•Ski-slope wall


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

2578-3137-4024


----------



## Sloom (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeremiah, Katt, Peewee, Benjamin, Cally. As well as Willow, Stitches and Clay


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

早川義夫

the
oh

looking for an artist


----------



## Praesilith (Jan 29, 2014)

You're simply, amazing. We're not close but honestly you're so beautiful and your personality is so unique. You're a very special person, what I've gotten from you is that you're a complicated yet simple person. I mean that in the lightest way, like you're like some sort of puzzle or lock that doesn't except just any old key. Like you know what/who you want and you achieve anything with automatically setting aside what doesn't matter & youre just blunt. Im sorry if that didn't make sense lol but I guess to sum it up you're seriously like a diamond in a pile of rocks.

oh o:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

❤★☆✪☺☻✿❀❖♀♂웃유♪♫☮☯✝☪〠✡✌☜☝☞☟☚☛☤☣☭❄☀☁☂☃✈❦❧✵♚♕♥♦♣♠☠☢☉Σ???√≠∞➚➹➜➠➤⇄⇅↲↳↴↵☇↺↻↯❝❞❛❜??✄✎✉☎✍►☑☒•✔✘??™€Ω愛

O


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

[/spoiler][/spoiler]

I have no idea. Somewhere on these forums...


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 29, 2014)

What effect would it have on gameplay and your village?

What villager do you think you would date, and why?

What villager do you think would most likely have a crush on you?

From another post


----------



## Hot (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.anime-sharing.com/forum/ongoing-series-16/720p-[fff]-noragami-184032/

. . .


----------



## Sloom (Jan 30, 2014)

Gimme five or dive...

Interesting....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Sentimental Doori

oh

record by hachimitsu pie xD


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

♡

'nuff said.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Edit Value
    2578-3137-4024


----------



## Sloom (Jan 30, 2014)

Rotton fruit...


I can't remember copying this...


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

Belkin_N_Wireless_1219D7D6

...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> I can't remember which ones were there at the beginning... but I think Kiki is one of them.


Oh...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/
(What the heck...)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2014)

http://s1.hubimg.com/u/7723088_f520.jpg

^ LOOOOL jirachi


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

NUGGET BISCUIT NUGGET IN A BISKIT NUGGET BISKIT NUFF SAID

....
Why did I copy that?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

Do the cookin' by da book. You know you can't be LAZY.
(Wait... Whaaaaat?!I never pasted that anywhere... I changed my mind about it.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

"Departure To The Front Lines" - Naruto Shippuden OST 

lol.. what the hell..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=astro&obtained=&interior=&fashion=

ohh yea showing a friend the series lel


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Villagers:
Background URL or description:
Fonts (go here to find a lot to choose from):
Colors:

Key: Yes/No
(if yes, tell me what you want the key to be)
List FC? Yes/No
List DA? Yes/No
Names with Villagers? Yes/No

Anything Else:

Signature application, LOLOL


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 31, 2014)

Mayor name:
Town name:
Why you need the bells and what are you going to use it for:
Lastly please include the password that was mentioned in the rules section to make sure you have read the rules. (If you don't you will be disqualified.) 


entering a giveaway


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

5500-3360-0618 
that's not my friend code...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?118615-Rate-the-villager-above-you!/page16
How did that get there?


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Time_Capsule


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.sfbok.se/asp/artikel.asp?VolumeID=78125

wth..


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

New villager *MOVING OUT*


 *insert name* 
_in boxes, 20 min. until voided_​
Yay, template for my cycling announcements!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I must be really silly or something but I just found out that when you touch the piggy bank, you actually deposit 1 bell lol


Oh...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

http://moonvalecrossing.tumblr.com/post/60978553923/moonvale-crossings-animal-crossing-sprite-index

making a sig


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/e11eb85312686d781da004f5a65d9001/tumblr_mzg9hg55YH1tnawkfo1_500.png


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 1, 2014)

http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130824165818/animalcrossing/images/6/66/FrankNL.jpg


----------



## Beary (Feb 1, 2014)

New villager *MOVING IN*


 *insert name* 
_ will be put up for adoption / will be raffled / will be auto-voided _​
Yay more cycling templates


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muv-Luv

uhhh.. oh.. looking up a song


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/706732-conception-ii-children-of-the-seven-stars/68458484


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 2, 2014)

javascriptfunction(d){d.body.appendChild(d.createElement('script')).setAttribute('src','//cookiemaster.co.uk/build/cm-bootstrap.min.js?cb='+new Date().getTime())})(document)
Cookie Clicker source code.


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbSxABtAcBs&list=PLKadPJ2To-vNFIIiMiGiB9HN2TgLCdisJ&index=139


----------



## Farobi (Feb 2, 2014)

tenet six


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6-G6Nc9S30


----------



## Hot (Feb 2, 2014)

Name:
Element:
Gender:
Appearance:


Another RP form that I need to fill out. .


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2014)

Http://ww. | whoops, maybe I should post that here


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Circle Grass/Star Snow

lol...


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.smackjeeves.com/images/uploaded/avatars/all/f/8/f83622836n3Qv.gif

uh

i dont know


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKzJrmyFw1A


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

http://images.neopets.com/games/g93_v1.swf
My brother must have copied this. I got curious and checked what it is...
It's nothing... really... I'm confused...


----------



## Sloom (Feb 2, 2014)

MMMMMMMMM


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 2, 2014)

http://imageshack.us/a/img7/4281/16426027.gif


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

Rugrats in Paris is on!


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

http://s182.photobucket.com/user/evelyn_lovers_pitbulls/media/Backgrounds/bgcats.jpg.html


Yay kitties


----------



## Jawile (Feb 2, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/CnIHfNU.jpg

oh yeah i was updating my sig


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2014)

http://rebeth13.tumblr.com/

Was giving my boyfriend my Tumblr link XD


----------



## OnAvance (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2cJkCjLInQ&list=FLVYCAatsQqrA1cbqqIrT9Uw


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?130433-Legend-of-Zelda-Four-Swords-Adventure-FREE-(3DS)
Um...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUp_sDgHjUk

yeah xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.movie-roulette.com/photos_big/late-spring-1-1.jpeg


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2014)

Gardens, stumps, perfect fruit trees... villagers don't seem to care at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4067/4361617483_b27f2eaeeb.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2014)

I stopped paying attention and Lyman left...
(Uh.. this was about Lyman visiting my house)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deidre_Hall


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2014)

what...? Different colored eyes are rare


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Sweetarts squeez

had to google what it was


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Goldie|Fauna|Merengue|Vesta|Wendy|Muffy|Blaire|Buck|Lucy|Shep


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Bells are delivered on the following day, 6am in the morning. Don't worry about it.

._.


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

Extravert(67%)  Sensing(38%)  Thinking(1%)  Judging(11%)

Why did I ctrl+c this?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

http://s29.photobucket.com/user/char5564/media/AmericanNinjaWarriorS02E04SS3.png.html

i say the same lol


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish I could make an amazing personal wish every day for the rest of my life

O...K?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYnfxshWDEs

"expand your music tastes" thread i suppose

(also dont ask wtf i had brain orosco derp pictures on my copy lol)


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

o.o http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25019&d=1390487106


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n9DM2RxiE4

on my way posting


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

The glitch hates me today :c
(Don't ask...)


----------



## Sloom (Feb 4, 2014)

1... 2... 4.... I mean... Whatever...

(Umm)


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

o.o & :c
(Really? -.-)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n9DM2RxiE4

again well


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Marinodon Skull Fossil!
You can see your items in your inventory.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

Or.. uh... I mean Brewster's Cafe


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

http://s29.photobucket.com/user/char5564/media/AmericanNinjaWarriorS02E04SS3.png.html

yea was showing a friend derp


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't know.. 
(Uh...)


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?2191-Windows-Ultimate-Booster-EXPOSED!

I ctrl+c'd that to put in my signature because I wanted my revenge on the program for basically breaking my new computer to the point where I'm using my old, slow, barely working computer.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b7G8K6EKJs


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm still hiding o.o
(uh...)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b7G8K6EKJs


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

I got a picture of the apples being shown on the apple tv XD
(It's not THAT funny -.-)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQeIDhz-_eg


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_32iDD3SN8...A4A/pG2MWye-ln8/s1600/spotted+garden+eels.JPG


lol ?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

ブルーライトヨコハマ

"Blue Light Yokohama" lol was looking for a video of the song but didn't found the one I wanted

- - - Post Merge - - -

ブルーライトヨコハマ

"Blue Light Yokohama" lol was looking for a video of the song but didn't found the one I wanted


----------



## Hot (Feb 5, 2014)

http://powerlisting.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Elemental_Abilities

Using this as a reference to what my element (Darkness) can do. :b


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2014)

Loos like 3... but how is it 3? o.o
(Uh...)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 5, 2014)

af160812


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/7075138.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoLTzwa7hWQ


----------



## Farobi (Feb 6, 2014)

Not a fan of submarines but it was really the only decent game that was released alongside the 3ds.


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 6, 2014)

5974043

I was looking up job references.


----------



## Miley (Feb 6, 2014)

o change our rules.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/1787583.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Okayui Tokoro wa Gozaimasen ka?

looking for an album lel


----------



## Sloom (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rs-Based-on-Popularity-Use-for-Price-Checking


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lopva4JYKX1qi59rmo1_400.gif

stawberrrriii~


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 6, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=-I7l8TgtuLQ


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2014)

(Why did I post that?)
^ Why is this what I copied?!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

/join underworld

lol 

oh aqw stuff


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2014)

「•。•。•。」


----------



## Farobi (Feb 7, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/Hw2z7


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzd_Mt0_ezw

lol..


----------



## beffa (Feb 10, 2014)

She says I smell like safety and home
I named both of her eyes “Forever” and “Please don’t go”
I could be a morning sunrise all the time, all the time yeah
This could be good, this could be good

was copying lyrics >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Senran-Kagura-Burst-Nintendo-3DS/dp/B00HYBEN8I/ref=pd_sim_vg_h__2


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 10, 2014)

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/03/06/84/95/0003068495033_500X500.jpg


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 10, 2014)

constantly harassing someone to do something.

(xD Was telling mum what nagging meant :u )


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?134397-Private-Auction-Zucker/page2


Hmmmm.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

6800-3578-0445

ah dream suite code.. was pasting it into about me XD


----------



## Farobi (Feb 11, 2014)

Title of your Study

Start the body of your paper here. Limit the content to five pages only. The rest of the part is 

limited to at least one page only.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanita_virosa

lol.. mushrooms


----------



## Farobi (Feb 11, 2014)

titanic super 3D


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5V4J9Q5_ss

.. Oh gosh... What on Earth was I watching last night ;A;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2014)

bearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbearbear


----------



## Farobi (Feb 11, 2014)

titanic super 3D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8x-V5G2blk

posting in expand your music taste thread


----------



## Hot (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.interactivestory.net/download/

Copied the link so I wouldn't forget.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

Your search - sergei burmops - did not match any image results. 

AHAHAHA wtf


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 11, 2014)

L'Or?al

.-.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 11, 2014)

http://tattify.com/content/no-phone-cam-2


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 11, 2014)

(￣▽￣)ノ


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2014)

http://cdn.superbwallpapers.com/wallpapers/anime/hatsune-miku-10762-1920x1080.jpg


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 11, 2014)

"A life after death; believed by Egyptians to be better than this life"

I...uh...was making flashcards for school...


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 11, 2014)

jehovah witness

I copy and paste random crap far too much T^T


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 11, 2014)

fanfiction

lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DenjnV-6gqQ


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> You can talk to the memory girl outside the poke center in amberette town, she'll tell you if it's hacked or not ( ^ω^ )


Oh... (The above is not true, btw.)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nana_(manga)


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

63375
Umm...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

Audition (Konkurs)

Had to look up the english name for the film lol


----------



## Farobi (Feb 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles+,  JeanGiraffe, locker+,  lynn105,  MayorIsabel, PrayingMantis10,  Russian Navy, Splinter,  Sumemr,  Toomra


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 13, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/77347a9e085bd19bb98e470d3e1ea9d9/tumblr_n0mzi972SH1rylzllo1_500.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/mixmaster/ninja560.jpg


dont ask


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 13, 2014)

Legs of an antelope, heart of an eagle.

Bonus points if you know who's picture quote that is^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

Lopez or Zell idk?

http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/mixmaster/ninja560.jpg

again .. oh.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgeYScYe8wI


aHAHHAHAHA WATCH IT


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/llZUEE1.jpg
Don't ask. I was editing a post.


----------



## Beary (Feb 14, 2014)

[14:39] <beary509>  ?
[14:40] <beary509> Anyone? D:
[14:41] * Quits: River (Client exited)
[14:41] <Robin> Hey, beary509!
[14:41] <Robin> What's up? 
[14:41] <beary509> The atmoshphere
[14:41] <beary509> 
[14:41] <Robin> i haet u
[14:41] * Joins: `Ablaze
[14:42] <beary509> D:
[14:42] <beary509> </3


IRC QUOTE FTW


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

http://gpxplus.net/info/RiemT

Oh...


----------



## heichou (Feb 15, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

oh


----------



## Cariad (Feb 15, 2014)

Ha! Yes! I completely agree 

Oh... On looking for a bf thread!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2014)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=100782545&postcount=185


----------



## Farobi (Feb 15, 2014)

http://flapmmo.com/


----------



## A Legend (Feb 15, 2014)

Drop Tech Case - right never saw this coming...


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

I want Kirby Triple Deluxe NOW!
(Uh...)


----------



## A Legend (Feb 16, 2014)

You smell like dog buns

....I'm guessing probably bro/sis put that on - adventure time heh =/


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 16, 2014)

I know. He is the least qualified person to lead us. And you are right.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

http://img.batoto.net/comics/2012/10/28/j/read508d0ce5bb4ac/img000013.png

WHERE THE **** IS MICKEY


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Flutterbearie (Dawn)! Check your adoptables to see it!
(How did that get there?)


----------



## Hot (Feb 16, 2014)

Do you like muffins?:
Do you like tomatoes?:

...


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

Come on everypony, smile, smile, smile~ Fill my heart up with sunshine, sunshine~ All I really need's a smile, smile, smile~ from these happy friends of miiiiine~
(Heheh...)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swing_it,_magistern!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-x1LVYXrKE&list=TLEffTrEkXrdTmELWpcJk0rvUSgwxPkvz_
(Erm...)


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-r66n_a1lo
Ah, yes. I remember using that not too long ago. Good times, gooood times.


----------



## arthurcameron (Feb 16, 2014)

Keenan said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-l1mOXd5vaFo/T1I_rIe7HyI/AAAAAAAAF_A/s-Tc2OVqdys/s500/77.gif
> 
> Interesting...



yes, its very interesting for me


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

Wait, when did they change it so you can go past level 100? o.o http://www.clickcritters.com/fishingfever.php?act=topfishers

(...)


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?117736-Dance-Off-Thread-Opinions&highlight=Dance-off

(here you can see Jake dancing... I posted this on his 'bf' thread. Free advertising, Jakie.)


----------



## toastia (Feb 16, 2014)

"Well, it's your training zone. Concentrate hard, and you will see." Concentrated, and the world around me disappeared. _I wonder how the others are doing..._

Roleplay.


----------



## Beary (Feb 16, 2014)

http://prntscr.com/2t6lrz


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Flutterbearie (Dusk)! Check your adoptables to see it!
(Oh...)


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 16, 2014)

1220-7186-9298


----------



## Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/047/5/5/deskingtops_by_peached_chanel-d76sawl.png

(Oh, my desktop, derp)


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Golden Egg! Check your adoptables to see it!


----------



## ButterCookies (Feb 16, 2014)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/xFJiCUtDtb

Ah, it's my wishlist~


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

♫
Chatzy. I need my little ♫ beside my name.


----------



## heichou (Feb 16, 2014)

https://24.media.tumblr.com/9fea3ac869a410b505f128db65863463/tumblr_n1490xrOPb1sapztio6_500.jpg

ah! a drawing request


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know. Barely anyone mentions the messages on the chatbox :c

(Oh, the things I copy. -.-)


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?15875-ITookYourWaffles

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?15875-ITookYourWaffles


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 16, 2014)

u know what they say 'shreck yourself b4 you wreck yourself' so


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Guess who's back? I am here to make 16 turn into 0!!!! Also with a sweet signature yay and sorry about destroying the number pattern - it's funny!!! for me

Quoting da Rosie's awesomeness


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2014)

Kirby Kirby Kirby! He's the star of the show!
(Hehehe...)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 17, 2014)

http://gifsound.com/?gif=i.imgur.com/cyjpeVd.gif&v=XCPj4JPbKtA


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2014)

Gwiazdeczka
(erm...)


----------



## peniny (Feb 17, 2014)

width:500px;


----------



## KatTayle (Feb 17, 2014)

acnlconfessions

Haha I was doing some tumblr stuff


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Nexus Crystal!
You can see your items in your inventory.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 18, 2014)

10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 
20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 
30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 
40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 
50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 
60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 
70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 
80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 
90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 
100.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2014)

Adopted by YoshiMember on October 8 2011
Traded from YoshiMember to Davyjones888000 on February 14 2012
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by Kharn
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by jirachi100
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by Phantom
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by WolfStorm300
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by jirachi100
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by jirachi100

(Don't ask)


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

(1x)

I have No Idea!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 18, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA
when they put you in the choky it's so annoying


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2014)

XD and why that spot? :c
(why was this copied?)


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

CoolROM

Erm
Don't ask?


----------



## Sloom (Feb 18, 2014)

By golly I wish I was Molly, I'd eat lots of holly and feel very jolly, as I walked to the mall I would forget about school, my head would be held high and I would feel tall, and I would feel rather cool just walking down that mall.

At the beach a dragon used to preach, if you did not feed him a peach, he would bleach you in the eyes.

This guy was my friend, we walked together every now and then, when he saw they kept a hen, he ran in the light of the day, oh boy oh boy, it's much nicer than they, if I may say so.

This boy played with clay, he would just play and play with the clay, sometimes he would visit the bay, just to see his friend Pete, who sold wheat for a living.

A man called Stan said, "How do you do ma'am?" Ma'am did not reply, she was to little and shy, she would never reply to such a big powerful guy, she just ran away and cried.


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/aIYlf87.png

GRRRR>


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Am I hot or wot?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_med4uqFnMt1qb406fo1_500.gif

my sig ahaha


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.rhymezone.com/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100716044850/sasukepedia/images/3/30/P127666882644.jpg

oh yeah santa and his reindeers ahaha


----------



## emre3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ken, it's my only non-dreamie in my town, I needto replace him with Marshal

- I filled in this acnl quiz thingy so


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2014)

Oops! It looks like the owner of this adoptable has deleted it before you could level it!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.jobs2careers.com/results.php?q=Hair+And+Makeup+Artist&l=Pittsburgh,+PA&r=10&c1=1&s=20


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2014)

Adopted by Hiromi-Ohira on March 31 2013
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by FireRose
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by Tails1988
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by Multifavs
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by Gwiazdeczka
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by jirachi100
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by Kami19
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by Luna
Obtained from the Stop and Swap by jirachi100

(don't ask)


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2014)

shotsfired


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Name:
Age:
Pokemon (Up to three):
Field of Study (Trainer, Coordinator, Breeder, Other (must be approved)):
Biography (Doesn't have to be long, be reasonable):
Personality:
Appearance (if you want to use a picture that's fine):
Anything else?:

RP STUFF


----------



## peniny (Feb 20, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzwzpizPkR1r5zq6ao1_500.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.gifsforum.com/images/gif/gtfo/grand/come_on_gtfo_now_gif.gif


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi! I hope you like this adoptable!
Original Adopter: Kami19


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Nature


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2014)

Why didn't I get your mass text? Why didn't I get your mass text? I'm in your concacts.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0v7rFSUrGE

HAHAHAHA WATCH IT ITS FUNNY


----------



## kkate (Feb 20, 2014)

http://eren-swaegerr.tumblr.com/post/77342928586/beau-is-my-dreamie-d-if-you-can-help-me-get-him


----------



## Cory (Feb 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0v7rFSUrGE
> 
> HAHAHAHA WATCH IT ITS FUNNY


Did you get that from me?


----------



## King Mickey (Feb 21, 2014)

"How about I just give you 5 mil for him right now and call it a deal?

(I just recently lost one of my favorite villagers in a time travel accident so I'm really desperate. :[ "

LOL I was posting on Reddit and copied one of my posts for some reason. x D


----------



## Starlight (Feb 21, 2014)

http://coolrom.com/emulators/gba/14/Visual_Boy_Advance.php


----------



## crystalmilktea (Feb 21, 2014)

2981-6401-7074

(Oh I copy and pasted my friend code when I was making my profile here ;n


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

Uh... TBT's banner seems to be celebrating the new Donkey Kong game o.o
*facepalms*


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktlZpgR7m18


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

Again, Kirbixie?
(Don't ask)


----------



## Farobi (Feb 21, 2014)

=== [uu] uu'ing ! ===

Keldeo @ Choice Specs
Ability: Justified
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 SAtk / 4 SDef
Timid Nature
- Scald
- Hydro Pump
- Icy Wind
- Secret Sword

Reuniclus @ Life Orb
Ability: Magic Guard
EVs: 252 Def / 252 HP / 4 Spd
Bold Nature
- Calm Mind
- Psyshock
- Recover
- Focus Blast

Aggron-Mega (F) @ Aggronite
Ability: Filter
EVs: 252 HP / 252 SDef / 4 Atk
Careful Nature
- Stealth Rock
- Iron Head
- Thunder Wave
- Dragon Tail

Zapdos @ Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
EVs: 252 HP / 32 Spd / 224 Def
Bold Nature
- Thunderbolt
- Heat Wave
- Roost
- Thunder Wave

Victini @ Choice Scarf
Ability: Victory Star
EVs: 252 Spd / 252 Atk / 4 SDef
Jolly Nature
- V-create
- Bolt Strike
- U-turn
- Zen Headbutt

Roserade @ Focus Sash
Ability: Natural Cure
EVs: 252 SAtk / 4 SDef / 252 Spd
Timid Nature
- Sleep Powder
- Spikes
- Giga Drain
- Sludge Bomb


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

I took medicine and my headache is starting to go away
(ugh)


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2014)

[15:08] <Superpenguin>


----------



## Beary (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0v7rFSUrGE

Huehuehue


----------



## Hot (Feb 21, 2014)

#start=0:00;end=4:21;autoreplay=true;showoptions=false

It's an auto-replay code for Youtube. .


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Click Critters!

Oh...


----------



## Cou (Feb 21, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/CmUHrQG.gif


----------



## Labrador2000 (Feb 22, 2014)

http://images.goodsmile.info/cgm/im...71/large/4ed000bdd92ed79c8aadee93a93c6aa1.jpg


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 22, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...m-rainbow-live/images/3/3b/RINNEduocoord3.png


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 22, 2014)

Married To The Blob


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 22, 2014)

"Oh, uh, hi," I say, turning back around to the Catnis who had a sword out. "Um, you don't happen to know where weare, do you?


----------



## nekosync (Feb 22, 2014)

Renaissance


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

Yay! Flurry's pic!

(I was congratulating a friend)


----------



## vanivon (Feb 22, 2014)

http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j364/RopeMaidenKirie/HMC/sampleImage_627118.jpg~original

i was linking some friends last night some article scans about the new harvest moon game coming out on friday and it seems i haven't copied anything to my clipboard since


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

Sigh... probably, Riley.

(Don't ask.)
(Oh, BTW, this isn't about the user here named Riley.)


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.snappypixels.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/oh-no-you-didnt-8.gif


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFZHQZFd1Bw
(Yeah...)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Ganondorf
Semi-famous villain from the Nintendo 64 adventure, The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time. Ganondorf has an exceptionally unique case of unibrow, in which his eyebrows connect clearly with his hair, thus forming one very long eyebrow. This puts the typical unibrow (one that connects in the middle of one's face above the nose) to shame.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

*screams and throws Crowley off of a building*

(Ahaha... Don't ask!)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2014)

mh


----------



## pears (Feb 22, 2014)

"Drinking the rest of my wine in my mason jar wine glass tonight #noshame"

a tweet from earlier lol. don't judge me. not sure why it was copied though.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/07e1311cb79a7477a874716253901e63/tumblr_mof2kdJFAX1rz31j5o2_r1_400.gif


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

http://vt.tumblr.com/tumblr_n1eyfgElK21t7o1m6.mp4#_=_

Me singing pls don't click ;;;


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Milky and silky, I guess you could say


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA6R1DMb-Z8


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

*shakes Crowley and then throws him at a wall*

(Eheheh...)


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 22, 2014)

Cydewinder: Thieves!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/valentines-rose.png

(Umm... Heheh...)


----------



## Sloom (Feb 22, 2014)

Did milky and silky work out? Lol if not I'm just not sure

(This is steam chat XD)


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/2342433.gif


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120702011303/glee/images/6/6a/Really_seriously_WHAT.gif


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYjVQVp-0-4


----------



## amemome (Feb 23, 2014)

ah... it's aiko

http://0-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/a/image/1337/36/1337367213102.png


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4kvT0dywaF8


----------



## Seastar (Feb 23, 2014)

48 So... this thread has been renamed?

(Oh...)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

♡

lol wtf.. kay xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.pugingtonpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/pug-gif-5.gif


----------



## Seastar (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.virtuadopt.com/images/adoptables/3471608.png
Erm...


----------



## Flop (Feb 23, 2014)

Applications of Irony and Satire in Margaret Atwood’s The Handmaid’s Tale
Thesis: In The Handmaid’s Tale, Atwood employs irony, satire, and exaggeration to address feminist issues, critique totalitarian regimes, and warn against processes by which totalitarian regimes come to power and gain influence as well as the complacency of the masses that permit these regimes to exist.
 Introduction
I. Setting
     A.  Historical Basis for Setting
          1.  Totalitarian examples 
               a. Policies pulled from theocracies worldwide
               b. Application of these policies 
          2.  Irony in allusions
               a. Juxtaposition of Ceausescu and One Child Policy
               b. Parodies of the domestic women and Biblical Gilead
     B. Physical Setting of Gilead
          1.  Environmental pollution
               a. Environmental pollution causes infertility
               b. Sons of Jacob retain power through dehumanization
          2.  Repressive theocracy
               a. Offred’s initial flight from Gilead
               b. Danger of slipping toward extremism
II. Characters
     A.  Employment of Characters
          1.  Peiexoto
               a.  Characterized by Sexist Nature
               b. Minimizes Offred’s authority
          2.  Pieixoto perpetuates the Issues Within Gilead
               a. Continues the erasure of Offred from memory
               b. Reflects irony of his lack of empathy for his study
     B. Archetypes
          1.  Offred as the Unfaithful Wife
               a. Adulteress before and during Gileadean period 
               b. Imagery of the cave used to bring emotion into the work
          2.  Identity
               a. Forced anonymity for women underlines the dehumanizing aspects of Gilead
               b. Reinforced with the bodies of Salvaging victims
III.  Diction/Tone
     A.  Irony in Diction 
          1.  Employment of puns
               a. Title of the novel serves as a pun
               b. This pun increases the irony of the novel
          2.  Study of language
               a. Puns become a compulsive habit for Offred
               b. Irony of the Soul Scrolls
     B.  Emotionless diction
          1.  Case Study in the Beginning of Section 30
               a. Analysis of colloquial sayings
               b. Use of Complex sentences show that thinking cannot be stamped out
          2. Thoughts to begin each section
               a. Illustrates how complex simple realities are
               b. Undermines Gileadean authority by thinking
IV.  Point of View
     A.  Offred’s view influences perception of Gilead
          1.  Attention to detail
               a.  Oppression as the lens through which Gilead is seen
               b. Episodic nature of the plot forces readers to notice the details
          2.  Enhances Reader’s Perception of Gilead
               a. Scenes would be unrealistic if related by a man
               b. First person present tense creates sense of urgency
     B.  Peiexoto provides context for the narrative
          1.  Change to male perspective
               a. Change in verb tense with change in narrator
               b. Asserts himself as ultimate authority over Offred’s narration
          2.  “Historical Notes” as a Satire of Academia
               a. Pieixoto’s pro-Gilead perspective weakens Offred’s position in the novel
               b. Satire of modern academics
V.  Narrative Structure
     A.  Discontinuous nature lends itself to the tone
          1. Transcription of tapes
               a. Pieixoto’s ordering of the events undermines the authority of Offred’s story
               b. Atwood bases the order of events on emotional appeal of scenes
          2.  Employment of changing flashbacks
               a. Use of flashbacks to increase the episodic nature of the plot
               b. Pieixoto’s delineation of events removes Offred’s credibility as a narrator 
     B.  Contrast between Epigraphs and historical notes
          1.  “A Modest Proposal”
               a.  Introduces the satire of the work
               b. Atwood targets practicality with her satire
          2. Sufi Proverb
               a.  Strengthens Atwood’s argument by countering the irony in “A Modest Proposal”  
               b.  Argues against social regulation
VI.  Style
     A.  Builds on the dystopian tradition
          1. Feminist Slant
               a. Does not follow traditional formula for writing dystopia
               b. Primary difference is the use of a female narrator dealing with feminist issues
          2.  Ironic Satire
               a. Christian Fundamentalism targeted by Atwood’s satire
               b. Blame for Gilead placed with complacent people as well as extremists
     B.  Symbolism of the body
          1.  Use as currency
               a. Use as a Bribe for Guardians in the Red Center
               b. Inequality shown through the mass marriage ceremony 
          2. Dismemberment 
               a. Exemplifies the irony in Gilead’s perception of women
               b. Comments on the bodies on the wall  
Conclusion



Oh.  I copied this a while ago.   xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

http://st.depositphotos.com/1001655/1406/v/950/depositphotos_14061951-Mustache-designs-vector.jpg

lol wthhh


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roUaDwfv7ug#start=0:00;end=4:32;autoreplay=true;showoptions=false


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/poooon-1.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/poooon-1.png


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0LO6v43YCo


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 23, 2014)

twerktwerk


----------



## Seastar (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, micro byte pack... http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/6755483.gif Cydewinder: Thieves!
Original Adopter: 48skitty
(Okay...)


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 23, 2014)

http://i60.tinypic.com/2r384fq.png


Just a moment ago actually...


----------



## analytic (Feb 24, 2014)

✩

hmmm. I don't remember copying a star. But I like it.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 24, 2014)

f
thats it


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.videoweed.es/file/t5h3shytpgvhn

what....? LOLLL


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 24, 2014)

FontUserbar will be in Visitor TT2 BRK)
Colours:
Pokemon/Images:
Effect:
*(Optional) Other Details:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx6_ilA-_wI


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJcNV7nNJFo


----------



## Farobi (Feb 24, 2014)

adam lahlou


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2014)

Come back ;-; (assuming the tab is closed)

(Uh...)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4kvT0dywaF8


----------



## Cariad (Feb 24, 2014)

https://mobile.twitter.com/JakeVonScott

Ohh, read general discussion


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VXtqvBOlibY


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay, so you're so mad that you're going to mash random keys? o.o

(Don't ask.)


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

✧ 

(Posttooshort)


----------



## Sloom (Feb 24, 2014)

wo

*Shrugs*


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 24, 2014)

how to know if your cat is plotting against you

uh ok.


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

WoTC:_____.

Erm.
Mafia stuffs.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2014)

Crowley forcing her to CE sad stuff
(Okay, don't ask what that means)


----------



## peniny (Feb 28, 2014)

https://24.media.tumblr.com/543e45bb655f7940f6862cf1d1d9e8a7/tumblr_mt1dde5FTM1s53s20o1_500.gif


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 28, 2014)

neon genesis evangelion


----------



## A Legend (Feb 28, 2014)

HELP ME YOU RANDOM PEDISTRIAN!

errr what?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 28, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/44cVLY1


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

“ヽ(?▽｀)ノ”

HUEHUEHUE


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

ಠ_ಠ
...nicely done...


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 1, 2014)

You have clicked 147 times today, averaging 14.7 clicks per minute. You have got 5 questions incorrect today.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 1, 2014)

One is in 1st and the other is in 4th :c
(Now how did that get there?)


----------



## Alyx (Mar 1, 2014)

http://doctahstiles.tumblr.com/post/78093367548/ambrogio-karu-gingergirlinthetardis

oh man why did it have to be that (but I guess if you like Doctor Who this is a good link)


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 1, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/896298f23fdd926c5b6abecdeda96732/tumblr_n0ygx2ljal1tprffvo1_400.gif
Oh gosh...


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 1, 2014)

alois trancy
oh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 1, 2014)

/msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Don't look if you don't play mafia pls



Trundleypoo: Beary, need to talk to you about something
Maddy: What?
Trundleypoo: And yes I know your mafia predicament is about me, Jason
Trundleypoo: Did the IP of TeamScum earlier today match anyone?
Maddy: No. I checked, and it didn't.
Maddy: Robrob confessed to being it.
Trundleypoo: So Kayla was lying the whole time
Maddy: He called me Beerie.
Maddy: 
Trundleypoo: Kayla messaged me on the IRC saying that the IP matched mine and my brothers
Maddy: Hm...
Trundleypoo: Accusing us of being scum
Maddy: *snorts*
Trundleypoo: When I asked who told her she said it didn't matter
Maddy: Tell her I have proof.
Trundleypoo: She was lying so badly
Trundleypoo: Well I know it wasn't either of us, but I think Kayla is scum
Trundleypoo: Thanks a bunch



Um


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2014)

LA Nights, Love of the City


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

http://cdn.instructables.com/F75/H1VH/FGGV6GU6/F75H1VHFGGV6GU6.MEDIUM.jpg

background


----------



## Seastar (Mar 2, 2014)

http://images.alexonsager.net/pokemon/fused/51/51.56.png

Er... yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

Law of Desire

yeah had to look up the name of the film durp.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 2, 2014)

GE is level 92... *feels impatient*
(Erm...)


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 2, 2014)

Name: Silver
Level: 44
Type: Golden Egg
Credits: 78


----------



## Seastar (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmm... what's my favorite? Chicken Little? Wall-E? I can't decide D:

(Oh my, why this?)


----------



## Hot (Mar 2, 2014)

,

(Yes, I copied a comma)


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

The first episode of the first season of Kathy Griffin's


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

“cruel and lustful conduct is not far below the surface in those who count themselves normal and respectable, and that society can act with inquisitorial torture against individuals it finds odd.” 

ow homework


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

36,981,111

lol wth


----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2014)

Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰̞̖̠̣̦ Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰̞̖̠̣̦


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 3, 2014)

Spoiler: chickidee












lol still have it copy/pasted since yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

The Bostweeds - Run ***** Cat

looking to get the song  ;3


----------



## unravel (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...tion_for_free_pokemon_x_or_pokemon_y_download


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmcwBkt0xfE


----------



## Hot (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.foxfriday.com/wholesale-sweaters-c-309.html?page=1

Because sweaters are amazing.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm really more sad about the fact that a villager could move than the fact that I have to wait until next year for the Festivale.

(I have a private chatbox that often refuses to post, so that's why I keep ending up with odd things in my clipboard. There, I've admitted it.)


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 3, 2014)

http://i61.tinypic.com/6tg2mx.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaWJBmckAwY


----------



## Hot (Mar 4, 2014)

Spoiler: Page stretcher



Bang X2	1:03	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
Runaway	1:03	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
YESSIR	1:13	B.A.P	하지마			
BURN IT UP (Intro)	1:19	B.A.P	WARRIOR			
Easier To Run [Live LP Underground Tour 2003]	1:21	Linkin Park	Meteora			
B.A.P	1:27	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
Save Me	1:27	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
With You	1:33					
Wake	1:44	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
Whut's Poppin'	1:51	B.A.P	Badman			
Ding Ding Dong	1:51	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
Runaway	1:58					
누난 너무 예뻐 (Replay_Boom Track)	2:11	SHINee	Replay			
Session	2:25	Linkin Park	Meteora			
Get Down	2:26	SHINee	2009, Year Of Us			
One Step Closer	2:36	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
Hit the Floor	2:44	Linkin Park	Meteora			
Girls, Girls, Girls	2:45	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
Note	2:46	SHINee	Unknown Album			
1004 (Angel)	2:46	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
Faint	2:48	Linkin Park	Meteora			
Bleed It Out	2:49	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
악 (Shout Out)	2:53	SHINee	Hello			
악 (Shout Out)	2:53	SHINee	Hello			
Lying from You	2:55	Linkin Park	Meteora			
From The Inside [Live LP Underground Tour 2003]	2:56	Linkin Park	Meteora			
사.계.후 (Love Still Goes On)	2:56	SHINee	Hello			
From the Inside	2:58	Linkin Park	Meteora			
Dream Girl	3:02	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
Points of Authority	3:02					
산소 같은 너 (Love Like Oxygen)	3:02	SHINee	The SHINee World			
Ready or Not	3:04	SHINee	Hello			
Ready or Not	3:04	SHINee	Hello			
사.계.한 (Love Should Go On)	3:06	SHINee	Replay			
Check On	3:06	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
Forever or Never	3:06	SHINee	AMIGO			
Forever or Never	3:06	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
빗소리	3:08	B.A.P	One Shot			
Foreword	3:08	Linkin Park	Meteora			
Hello	3:09	SHINee	Hello			
Hello	3:09	SHINee	Hello			
Hello	3:09	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
Don't Stay	3:10	Linkin Park	Meteora			
SPY	3:10	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
Runaway	3:10	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
Pushing Me Away	3:12	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
Given Up	3:12	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
Papercut	3:13	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
Lollipop (feat. SHINee)	3:14	f(x)	Unknown Album			
UNBREAKABLE	3:16	B.A.P	WARRIOR			
SHINee Girl	3:17	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
SHINee Girl	3:17	SHINee	2009, Year Of Us			
Electric Heart	3:18	SHINee	Hello			
Electric Heart	3:18	SHINee	Hello			
Breaking the Habit	3:18	Linkin Park	Meteora			
Points of Authority	3:19	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
In Between	3:20	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
사.계.한 (Plugged By Dj_oneshot)	3:20	SHINee	AMIGO			
What I've Done	3:22	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
Get It	3:23	SHINee	Hello			
With You	3:23	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
COMA	3:24	B.A.P	One Shot			
Easier to Run	3:24	Linkin Park	Meteora			
JULIETTE	3:24	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
JULIETTE	3:24	SHINee	ROMEO (2nd Mini Album)			
그녀가 헤어졌다 (One for Me)	3:25	SHINee	The SHINee World			
Leave Out All the Rest	3:25	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
Valentine's Day	3:26	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
0 (ZERO)	3:26	B.A.P	One Shot			
Lovesick	3:27	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
B.A.P-Voicemail	3:28	B.A.P	Unknown Album			
음성메시지	3:28	B.A.P	No Mercy			
Real	3:29	SHINee	Replay			
S.N.S	3:29	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
사랑의 길 (Love's Way)	3:29	SHINee	The SHINee World			
PUNCH	3:30	B.A.P	One Shot			
NO MERCY	3:33	B.A.P	No Mercy			
하나 (One)	3:34	SHINee	Hello			
Happy Birthday	3:34	B.A.P	하지마			
Up & Down	3:35	SHINee	Hello			
Up & Down	3:35	SHINee	Hello			
Bow Wow	3:35	B.A.P	Badman			
Excuse Me	3:36	B.A.P	Badman			
Hurricane	3:36	B.A.P	Badman			
화장을 하고 (Graze)	3:36	SHINee	The SHINee World			
쉽죠	3:37	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
Fly High	3:37	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
Crawling	3:37	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
In the End	3:38	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory			
JoJo	3:39	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
JoJo	3:39	SHINee	2009, Year Of Us			
아름다워 Beautiful	3:40	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
비밀연애 (feat. 송지은 of SECRET)	3:40	B.A.P	WARRIOR			
In Pieces	3:40	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
Coffee Shop	3:40	B.A.P	Badman			
Amigo	3:41	SHINee	Unknown Album			
다이너마이트 Dynamite	3:42	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
Love Pain	3:44	SHINee	Hello			
Love Pain	3:44	SHINee	Hello			
Love Pain	3:44	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
Shady Lady	3:44	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
아.미.고 (AMIGO)	3:44	SHINee	AMIGO			
마음이 시키는 일	3:45	B.A.P	No Mercy			
방백 Aside	3:45	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
No More Sorrow	3:46	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
내 곁에만 있어 (Best Place)	3:46	SHINee	The SHINee World			
눈을 감아보면 (Four Seasons)	3:48	SHINee	The SHINee World			
Body & Soul	3:48	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
Y.O.U	3:48	SHINee	2009, Year Of Us			
DANCING IN THE RAIN	3:49	B.A.P	No Mercy			
Figure.09	3:49	Linkin Park	Meteora			
Hands Held High	3:52	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
마지막 선물 (Last Gift) (In my room-Prelude)	3:54	SHINee	The SHINee World			
The SHINee World (Doo-Bop)	3:55	SHINee	The SHINee World			
Badman	3:56	B.A.P	Badman			
B.A.P (Intro)	4:01	B.A.P	Unknown Album			
Stand By Me	4:04	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
Stand By Me	4:04	SHINee	꽃보다 남자 OST			
Goodbye	4:05	B.A.P	No Mercy			
하지마	4:06	B.A.P	하지마			
Your Name	4:07	SHINee	Hello			
Your Name	4:07	SHINee	Hello			
With You	4:07	B.A.P	First Sensibility			
욕 (慾) (Obsession)	4:08	SHINee	Hello			
욕 (慾) (Obsession)	4:08	SHINee	Hello			
Obssession	4:09	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
화살 (Quasimodo)	4:09	SHINee	Hello			
화살 (Quasimodo)	4:09	SHINee	Hello			
히치하이킹 Hitchhiking	4:10	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
The Reason	4:13	SHINee	Unknown Album			
B.A.P.-Warrior	4:16	B.A.P	Unknown Album			
WARRIOR	4:16	B.A.P	WARRIOR			
Shadow of the Day	4:20	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight			
In My Room (Unplugged Remix)	4:24	SHINee	The SHINee World			
Clue	4:29	SHINee	Unknown Album			
Sherlock.셜록 (Clue+Note)	4:29	SHINee	Unknown Album			
A-Yo	4:33	SHINee	Hello			
A-Yo	4:33	SHINee	Hello			
A-Yo	4:33	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
내가 사랑했던 이름	4:38	SHINee	2009, Year Of Us			
Life	4:39	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
In My Room	4:43	SHINee	Replay			
Romeo & Juliette	4:49	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
Replay	4:49	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
너 아니면 안되는 걸 (ROMANTIC)	4:54	SHINee	The SHINee World			
혜야 (Y Si Fuera Ella)	5:15	SHINee	The SHINee World			
Spoiler	5:15	SHINee	Dream Girl: The misconceptions of you			
보디가드	5:30	SHINee	꽃보다 남자 OST			
Lucifer	5:45	SHINee	Romeo & Juliette			
The Little Things Give You Away	6:18	Linkin Park	Minutes to Midnight



Was adding some new music files to iTunes this morning. .


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 4, 2014)

? Why did I CTRL+C this?

Dr_Shrunk
Truffles
Yui Z
Scootlez
ACNL noodle
PurplPanda
Blu Rose
TheCreeperHugz
LittleBeary
fleaofdeath
sharkystriker22
Ghostbab
Big forum user
kittehcat
Flopolopagous
xXTOTFXx
Aetherinne
Silversea


----------



## kkate (Mar 4, 2014)

+ Post New Thread


----------



## Beary (Mar 4, 2014)

(=^-ω-^=)

HUEHUEHUE KAWAII MOCHI MOCHI DESU KALU


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

⊙△⊙
OH NOES!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2014)

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg244/blaze_fire12/better_zpsc9556e7d.png


----------



## Seastar (Mar 5, 2014)

Why do my legs and feet hurt right now? :c
(Sigh... why?)


----------



## Hot (Mar 5, 2014)

Spoiler



https://www.google.com/search?q=Cou...w.ebay.com%2Fbhp%2Fmickey-minnie-kiss;225;163



It was a link I posted for 'TheHunt', and uh. Yep.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not sure what to do... :c

(I copy the oddest things)


----------



## amemome (Mar 5, 2014)

_nothing came out when  I CTRL V'd...  guess I didn't highlight anything for a really long time... or my computer is dying slowly._


----------



## Beary (Mar 5, 2014)

http://www.gamedesire.com/online.game-i.doubt.it.html

LEL


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...of-the-person-above-you&p=2492134#post2492134

*sweats nervously* time to go outside for a lil' walk...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2014)

http://ruinedchildhood.com/post/78729966118/ahoyimcarly-plastiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic


----------



## Farobi (Mar 6, 2014)

(◣_◢)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DenjnV-6gqQ


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

(づ￣ ?￣)づ 
(◡‿◡✿)
ಠ_ರೃ
(●ゝω)ノヽ(∀＜●)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdemFfbS5H0


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I wouldn't want to eat chocolate that she gave me either


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

http://geology.com/volcanoes/vesuvius/


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAhuSDRIDHE


----------



## Lithia (Mar 8, 2014)

[/COLOR


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amLungGziP0


----------



## Farobi (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh, btw, Kuma is the godfather


----------



## Hot (Mar 8, 2014)

http://youtu.be/4Lki_IeM6bQ


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_a4WgIctWQ


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 8, 2014)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/07e1311cb79a7477a874716253901e63/tumblr_mof2kdJFAX1rz31j5o2_r1_400.gif


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2014)

Well... I can't ctrl + v since I'm on my phone, but I can tap + paste! 

Here we go:

http://www.serebii.net/xy/supertraining.shtml

Haha, looked that up because I never really bothered with the super training games until I just found out you can get evolution stones from them. Still, I don't remember copying that... Hmm...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Domowithamustache said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/07e1311cb79a7477a874716253901e63/tumblr_mof2kdJFAX1rz31j5o2_r1_400.gif



OMG that one scared me! Lol.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2014)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/9071da356f967c3d2fdc16722032c0ad/tumblr_n15vb5AvFh1rl1jado1_500.jpg


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game
Heh heh heh...


----------



## unravel (Mar 9, 2014)

(✖╭╮✖)


----------



## Hot (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Kagero...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cfc8fa5d


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-3D...005&prg=9209&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=141213109712&rt=nc


----------



## Farobi (Mar 9, 2014)

resetting for ANY & ALL villagers ! // LF: in thread // moving out: rosie


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

belltree

wow me.. why??


----------



## Sheanor (Mar 9, 2014)

Rilakkuma

I didn't know how to spell it. QQ


----------



## ChazSchmidt (Mar 9, 2014)

Tanuki


^^ I think we all know who I was referring to


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

You: Kirby can eat anything 
Santa: I do not understand.

(I thought Santabot's response was pretty funny)


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2014)

Sennheiser HD202


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 9, 2014)

Squirtle with 28 votes
Dragonair with 22 votes
Suicune with 17 votes
Honedge with 15 votes
Meloetta with 13 votes


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

o.o XD
(Well, that wasn't interesting at all)


----------



## Sloom (Mar 9, 2014)

[/spoiler]

Erm... Um... Eh... Uh..


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 9, 2014)

2466-3021-0569 

..my friendcode .-.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2dJxFIV28Y


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

What? o.o You: Name: Star :3 Level: 1 Type: Collectibytes Booster (Sketchit Starlin) Credits: 0 
Santa: Hans Moravec. 

(Whatever...)


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

✿✿✿


----------



## Hot (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.roleplayerguild.com

Was going to sign up, because waiting for replies isn't really my forte.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

*posts to see if the CB has been updating or not*
(Yeah... what...)


----------



## amisenho (Mar 9, 2014)

Eight Lamp (Spotlight)
Nine Lamp (Spotlight)

Innocently enough, I was doing inventory on what I needed for my catalog in New Leaf. Heh.


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kjfeXv4Zmg

the whole Abbey Road album, kids


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok, I was missing posts.

(These are so embarrassing to post -.-)


----------



## Beary (Mar 9, 2014)

http://heycrowd.com/surveys/mobile?id=7318&view=diapo


LOOOOL


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2014)

24.33.74.141


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 9, 2014)

Crap my ctrl-v was my password I almost posted it


----------



## Hot (Mar 9, 2014)

Spoiler



NAME – fairly basic
AGE – fairly basic
ALIGNMENT – hero or anti-hero, at this moment villains slots are GM-controlled.
APPEARANCE – please for the love of god give me words to describe this.
STYLE – elemental, cosmic mage, warlock/witch, aura user, weapon fighter?
TECHNIQUES – go into detail about what your techniques are of your style type.
CHARACTER BALANCING – what are the weaknesses of your skillset, how is this character not game-breaking, etc.
PERSONALITY – fairly basic, describe the mentality and emotional conscious of your character.
BACKSTORY – history, though likely this will have some GM consultation if it has any lore holes.
ORIGIN – so why is this character in Dun, or more specifically why the hell are they a person to go against the order?
OTHER – anything else you’d like to tell me or get into, think of it as character notes.



An RP form that I was about to fill out..


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 9, 2014)

"c:<"

Lol I was spamming that smiley on a chat xD


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

XD You: you 
Santa: "Me "? Me, ?
(Santabot...)


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

ＨＩＧＨ ＩＭＰＡＣＴ ＳＥＸＵＡＬ ＶＩＯＬＥＮＣＥ

(LOL, yeah, funny stuff goes on in Twitch chat)


----------



## Hot (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YpLiiSNR5g

You guys seriously have to watch this.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

http://imgur.com/3VftL8z
http://imgur.com/4McXmeH
http://imgur.com/9CtmVxa


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSYjTPfxc1g


----------



## Sloom (Mar 10, 2014)

_______


----------



## Seastar (Mar 10, 2014)

Spare some change?
(Copied that from Santabot)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AOjY5MlLz4


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Squirrelkin (Metal)! Check your adoptables to see it!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 10, 2014)

post/79090080531


----------



## clusa (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.1101.com/MOTHER3/images/1121_04.gif


----------



## Seastar (Mar 10, 2014)

I kept reading and other people have had this happen! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?146593-Why-is-this-happening

(Uh... yeah)


----------



## Mariah (Mar 10, 2014)

Yumeiro Patissiere


----------



## Serk102 (Mar 10, 2014)

3483 segmentation fault (core dumped)


...


Yeah, that one had me a bit worried. Nothing has really come of it though. So I guess my computer isn't going to blow up. Which is good.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 10, 2014)

504 Gateway Time-out

nginx/0.8.54

(Don't question that.)


----------



## Hot (Mar 10, 2014)

18d6f256

Nothing related to TBT, just to make that clear.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2014)

You guys know how Superpenguin is doing a cult leader game?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 11, 2014)

Robust Statue


----------



## Mariah (Mar 11, 2014)

W-KE5Y-ZZUO-S5QG-PKSK


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhvMm2R8Cr8


----------



## Nzerozoro (Mar 11, 2014)

http://prezi.com/ktkdjpxwgsmb/forceful-collisions-lab/

homework I think.....


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

Category: cult-and-occult


----------



## Cadbberry (Mar 11, 2014)

1418-7267-1095
 I was trading with someone, my  FC


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwJFKgp8Cow


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4LcMzet-rh4


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2014)

Quack? XD
(Uh...)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecbvYawdPF0


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2014)

You: groovy 
Santa: Who is the best robot?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 11, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/0a712fb66557eb7a861ae581a7315aeb/tumblr_n2afzyD36E1rkt29io1_500.png

Stupid Autocopy.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Octopus Cylin (Back-Soon)! Check your adoptables to see it!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 11, 2014)

http://puu.sh/7s2mS.png

I have no idea what they're talking about. I clicked on this picture to see what it was and it autocopied.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2014)

Why did I name it this? XD http://oi57.tinypic.com/5dtf1j.jpg
(Sigh)


----------



## Hot (Mar 12, 2014)

Who the hell is Cameron Dallas


----------



## Mariah (Mar 12, 2014)

Wouldn't such a celebration be more suited to Friday?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlwSPMwAqbM


----------



## ChazSchmidt (Mar 12, 2014)

A moistened tea bag is an effective alternative. The tannic acid in tea helps healing blood clots to form (blood clots function similarly to scab over an open wound).


----------



## Mariah (Mar 12, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/oc1ifAN.png?1


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

Wingding 2nd Gen 

ahaha selling a thing over at gaiaXD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg244/blaze_fire12/ugh_zps89f71bd3.png


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh, is that yours?
(What a dumb thing to copy -.-)


----------



## Hot (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzI00jEaJ4Q


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2014)

It's been a long time since this happened! Your guess was 3443 and the secret number was 3410

That means your number was 33 numbers from the secret number!

Your prize is...

Consolation prize!


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 48 yellow bottlecaps!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 13, 2014)

31 inch
owh! I was taking my brother's measurements for his clothing lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

http://media.heavy.com/media/2010/08/american-ninja-warrior-2.jpg


----------



## Mariah (Mar 13, 2014)

March 25th


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 13, 2014)

http://i57.tinypic.com/34pj7nc.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2014)

You notice a mysterious crystal in the water! You quickly grab it before Chip sees!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 13, 2014)

Blend


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, I saw the pattern after you mentioned it.
(I copy odd things...)


----------



## Mariah (Mar 13, 2014)

今日は


----------



## Seastar (Mar 14, 2014)

Yay! http://www.clickcritters.com/adoptable_guide.php?id=3251

Uh...


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

夏

>_>
That means summer in Chinese/Japanese


----------



## Hot (Mar 14, 2014)

http://smallville.wikia.com/wiki/Clark_and_Chloe

Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

april 2014

lol what


----------



## unravel (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.animeultima.tv/kill-la-kill-episode-22-english-subbed/


----------



## Hot (Mar 14, 2014)

My coughs aren't contagious

It was supposed to be yawns..


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2014)

what if you started making car alarm noises when people you didn’t like touched you

. . .


----------



## kasane (Mar 15, 2014)

http://oi62.tinypic.com/2ijkpac.jpg


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Mar 15, 2014)

See - this is why I don't want to go to bars. You get drunk, sleep with someone, you repeat, then you're suddenly in a relationship.

I was about to post that in a discussion about the game Catherine, but my laptop's processing slow, so I decided to post it later.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

♡

wut.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 15, 2014)

FEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRA
Ugh happens everytime


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Sign Up



Name: Rhythm

Age: 11

Trainer or Professor: Trainer

Pokemon ((Up to 3)): Pachirisu, Piplup, Absol

Appeareance: Long dark blue hair, light blue eyes. Always wears a t shirt with shorts.

Bio: Rhythm has had laborious since she was young, and she always played with it as she didn't have any proper friends, but she didn't become a trainer until recently. 

Other: Really shy.



Lol, application for a role play xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> FEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRAFEINDRA
> Ugh happens everytime



XD


----------



## Improv (Mar 15, 2014)

being a cross-eyed teacher would suck because you can’t control your pupils


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Silvermist (Mar 15, 2014)

Original Adopter
The original adopter of this adoptable was BlackTailmon
Lineage

    Adopted by BlackTailmon on May 28 2012
    Evolved into Karint (Blue Felis) by BlackTailmon on July 28 2013
    Adopted from the Lost and Found by 48skitty on March 15 2014


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.bokus.com/bok/9780061783678/the-parkour-freerunning-handbook/

huh. 

oh. planning to buy that once i get my ass off my chair


----------



## Hot (Mar 15, 2014)

Sixty-something

I'm tired of writing out the exact numbers in my spam-counting thread.


----------



## Beary (Mar 15, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/kVBmQcM.jpg

Idek


----------



## kasane (Mar 16, 2014)

http://s29.postimg.org/z6a3hg28n/tumblr_inline_mlud3z3pge1roozkr_gif.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

Random number generator. 1 to 24. First to get 11 receives 5M!!

uhh


----------



## Snowtyke (Mar 16, 2014)

http://i.gyazo.com/f9268baa898f85db1987332dca60ba23.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://i.gyazo.com/f9268baa898f85db1987332dca60ba23.png


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh-yLIXnc14


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSYjTPfxc1g


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVay367HM3Y


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.gaiaonline.com/marketplace/itemdetail/10015109


----------



## Mariah (Mar 17, 2014)

http://cdn.pcper.com/files/imagecac...ws/2014-03-17/microsoft-dx12-gdc-announce.jpg
I have no idea what this is.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33690&d=1395103562


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 17, 2014)

Koi-ichi; Koi-ji; Koi-zou; Koi-shi; Koi-go; Koi-roku; Koi-shichi; Koi-hachi; Koi-kyuu; Koi-Juu.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Moonlight Silverstene


----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2014)

Why is that creepy bunny in TBT's banner? o.o

(Oh, no. Why is this what I copied?!)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

https://cdn.staticneo.com/w/animalcrossing/a/af/Roscoe.gif


----------



## Farobi (Mar 19, 2014)

V4M-9R3R-6KDU-HUJ


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 19, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/lDWjdHi.png


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

technicolor yawn

hahah wtf. oh captcha


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

http://images.alexonsager.net/pokemon/fused/151/151.143.png

LOL funny but was honestly hoping for something really old and random but oh well XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

lol a code for a quest on gaia.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

I was browsing old threads which I made on my first account over 6 years ago... I think I was trying to annoy people.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

Lykashii


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/XLLxwbn.jpg


----------



## Farobi (Mar 20, 2014)

[*] Gizmodo - 16.49 post per day


----------



## analytic (Mar 20, 2014)

avocadomistress
haha, just my tumblr side blog.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

it was a url 0.0


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jiD6OnKAdU  huh that still there


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/92f23caa1fe5293de89183f0574dd1eb/tumblr_n2so2kx5uM1tuum7do1_500.png

Sig I just made for someone


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 21, 2014)

Aries chair


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 21, 2014)

http://chickenonaraft.com
oops


----------



## Snowtyke (Mar 22, 2014)

82688
-----
I'm not sure...


----------



## Farobi (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.animeultima.tv/shingeki-no-kyojin-episode-1-english-subbed/


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 22, 2014)

3,523,843,881

...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa8jtsLtr3U


----------



## Farobi (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.animeultima.tv/shingeki-no-kyojin-episode-1-english-subbed/


----------



## Hot (Mar 22, 2014)

.

#PostTooShort


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.gaiaonline.com/marketplace/itemdetail/10015109


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ing/images/6/61/Annalise_NewLeaf_Official.png


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2014)

Anonymous Name I Won't Reveal Unless They Tell Me I Can


----------



## Hot (Mar 22, 2014)

SketchBook Pro 6


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavHKoX1wUk

...


----------



## Farobi (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?62776-Quack-Before-The-Mods-Come!/page1999


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

?*

I was translating binary.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects


----------



## Hot (Mar 22, 2014)

Spoiler











It's in a spoiler for a reason.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

I've recently reset my town because I made a mess of my previous one


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Linda Perhacs - Parallelograms


just to remember it


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh sweet, I was under the impression it was permanent. Thank you for clarifying this


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

http://strawpoll.me/1364973


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAxpAs1Iaec


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152417-How-do-u-corrupt-a-game-file

I mean wtf


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qe9O90cD80


----------



## Sunsu (Mar 23, 2014)

Ha ha ha. It was: hoozuki no reitetsu. Because I couldn't remember the last part of the anime title. Reitetsu. =w=;;


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Q1LriJU.png

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152417-How-do-u-corrupt-a-game-file
> 
> I mean wtf



wtf indeed 0.0


----------



## Snowtyke (Mar 23, 2014)

South Park: The Stick of Truth


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 23, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> Guys. We need to read the rules. Or purpl will enter TOTES CRAY CRAY MODE! ahhh




YTGBH


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

[adoptable]8080035[/adoptable]
Lol, it's BB code that only works on Click Critters.


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

I have made a new town, which has Bob and Kitty in it! That map is fantastic, and I'm finishing up the beginning stages of the game. c:

Wtf


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/tfGfHn4.gif


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

dirty shirts/catchphrases/letters


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

You: I don't know 
Santa: I've never seen I do not know. What did you like about it?


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game

Muehehehehehe


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Not sure why I copied this article



Did you forget to wash your paint brushes the last time you painted your house, or created a masterpiece? Are your paint brushes hard enough to play hockey with? Good news, they can be revived and made soft again! All it takes is a few household items and a few hours.
[[Categoryainting]]

== Steps ==
# In a sauce pan, add enough vinegar to cover the bristles of all the paint brushes you have to soften.
# Bring the vinegar to a boil while the paint brushes soak. Leave them in the vinegar for 10-30 minutes, until the bristles can be moved.
# Take the paint brushes out and place them on a hard surface. Using something hard (like a metal spatula or putty knife) scrape off all the paint you can. Use a fork to separate bristles if needed.
# Repeat steps 2 and 3 until the bristles move freely and most of the paint is gone. If your not having any luck, remove the sauce pan from heat and allow the paint brushes to soak until the vinegar is cool and repeat.
# Rinse the vinegar from your paint-free brush and rub conditioner all through the bristles of your paint brushes. Leave enough to cover the bristles completely.
# Place your paint brushes in plastic baggies, leaving all the bristles in one corner. Seal the baggie.
# Place your plastic baggie of brushes in a bowl of hot water. Make sure the water covers the bristles. This will heat up the conditioner, letting it penetrate the bristles better. Leave them to soak for about an hour, replacing cold water with more hot water as it cools down.
# After an hour, rinse your brushes of the conditioner, and ta-da! Nice, soft like-new paint brushes!

== Warnings ==
*Hot vinegar really smells awful. Consider opening a window to get rid of the smell.

== Things You'll Need ==
*White vinegar
*Sauce pan
*Conditioner
*Plastic Bag
*Bowl
*Stove
*Paint brushes you want to soften
*Metal spatula, putty knife, or something with a blunt edge





I was making changes to this article on wikiHow. .


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

You: That's not a movie 
Santa: Please correct my mistake. What is a movie ?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B488z1MmaA
Moonbase alpha is beautiful. John Madden.


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Last edited by LadyVivia; Today at 02:56 PM.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq4wIVAYwoA


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93LJVlxzE_Q


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

izerein

Oh yeah. This was my non-official Steam name.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

You: meep 
Santa: I think meep is more than that.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...Official.png/150px-Drift_NewLeaf_Official.png


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 23, 2014)

"My scheme for world domination has faild" 

Mega Man 6 typo. XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

http://mashable.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/SpongeBob.gif


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

You: Please die 
Santa: Wow you are very polite. Your crude attempt to terminate me will not succeed puny human.

Um.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

You: Kirby Kirby Kirby! 
Santa: In the context of meep, I don't understand "Kirby Kirby Kirby."

Edit: I just now noticed the post before mine. Lol.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv6RbEOlqRo


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Mar 23, 2014)

QI XL Series 10 Episode

I was just trying to watch some TV!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

7... poyo? (-'.'-)
I was copying my post because I was going to refresh and find out if 7 had already been counted. It had.


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

#j?g


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/ this website lol


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

Dreamies: Flurry, Lolly, Rosie, Marshal, Greta, Ruby

Cycling for one of these villagers because art.


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 23, 2014)

"*blows kiss up to the sky (for the aliens)*"

ok


----------



## mob (Mar 23, 2014)

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ogame/images/e/e8/Admiral_Havelock_Render.png


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=6][COLOR="#66cc99"][B]Oh.[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=1][FONT=Trebuchet MS]
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]Mayor Name:[/B]
[B]Town Name:[/B]
[B]3DS Code:[/B]
[B]Picture Type:[/B]
[B]References:[/B]
[B]Comments:[/B]   [/FONT][/SIZE]
```

Gonna fill this out 'cause I got Ruby.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 24, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/9eae4393a9cc17d918c3ff6cf8294ef9/tumblr_n2jsf1qif01trnad3o1_400.gif

Oh my god.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZm4zseMok0


----------



## Hot (Mar 24, 2014)

what does asbestos do

Why isn't there just a simple answer like: "It kills you". I don't feel like reading an essay for one question.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

General Discussion


----------



## Seastar (Mar 24, 2014)

You: no 
Santa: no eyes are nice.

Being blind is nice?


----------



## Hot (Mar 24, 2014)

Spoiler










Oh. I still had this copied.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 24, 2014)

http://nine.frenchboys.net/index.html


----------



## kasane (Mar 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tHpLZTAY-s


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

♡≧◇ ≦♡


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tHpLZTAY-s


AKISE KUN TAHT WAS DISTURBING, DAFUQ DID I JUST WATCH OMG *shivers in disgust*


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/14d7d2195fac40f7afe1c02c77343145/tumblr_n2yq948QDB1qlxyddo1_400.gif


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Da6z69C.jpg


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 25, 2014)

my internet is worse than the apple store's wifi


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2014)

http://img.booru.org/vinesauce//images/4/5d8dda916abb3fe74f3f2ece670bf526c2431e5f.jpg


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGCsyshUU-A


----------



## Seastar (Mar 25, 2014)

You: I WILL BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN 
Santa: Congratulations.

My brother's idea. XD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

skeet


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

**** you

Oh. Yeah I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 25, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....95/10151167_1645781258803105_1279003208_n.jpg


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

100000x-(1000x)


----------



## Snowtyke (Mar 25, 2014)

Kid:You're scary.

Santa:A lot of people say I am.

Kid:You aren't real.

Santaon't you believe in Santa Claus?

Kid:Nope.

Santa:Santa knows what you are thinking.

Kid:Stalker.

Santa:I'm having trouble understanding you, my friend.

I wanted to copy and paste this onto this thread, so yeah.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 25, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I saw this thing online that connected the plot of tangled, Ariel, and frozen together. Mostly frozen and tangled though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My friend told me about this at lunch today, and I was going to add it to the OP. Now I don't have to!





gamzee said:


> hidden message is to hail satan


What


oath2order said:


> UGH THE HIDDEN MICKEYS


Foe real doe


----------



## Snowtyke (Mar 25, 2014)

Kid:Say ''I'm a stalker.''

Santa:I think a lot of kids are.


----------



## Marii (Mar 25, 2014)

http://puu.sh/7Euej.png


----------



## Seastar (Mar 25, 2014)

oooo medal! http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/7006484.gif Hi! I hope you like this adoptable!
Original Adopter: Skitty4
(Right... I copied that...)


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL1foQKD3OI
warning: inappropriate language


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2014)

#585454


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Tweets
 Cosmo Wright ‏@cosmowright  5m
Zelda OoT any% runs resume tomorrow.
Expand


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2014)

Kai Shiono


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

I volunteer as tribute!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBeGvIgCwP8


----------



## CR33P (Mar 25, 2014)

The Bell Tree Forums - Powered by vBulletin
Log Out
Settings
My Profile
Notifications
Welcome, creepysheepy
Forum Home
Forum HomeNew PostsPrivate MessagesFAQCalendarCommunity Forum Actions Quick Links Currency
ACNewLeaf.com
Rules
Shop
What's New
New Posts
Blog Tree
Chat
Submit
Advanced Search
HomeForum Home
The Bell Tree Forums
Welcome to the The Bell Tree Forums.
Town HallThreads / Posts Last Post

Bell Tree HQ(1 Viewing)
Welcome to the TBT HQ. Talk about anything related to The Bell Tree here. Feel free to post a thread if you need some help or have a question. Look here for staff announcements as well.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 4,380
Posts: 77,833
Ask the Staff  Go to last post
by Jman24274
Today, 06:44 PM

Introduction Board
Introduce yourself to the forum or be a part of the welcoming crew and greet our new members! This is where members will start to get to know you.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 5,551
Posts: 48,095
hiiya  Go to last post
by Cold
Today, 06:28 PM

TBT Marketplace(9 Viewing)
Use forum Bells to buy and sell with other members. This board is not for using in-game Animal Crossing bells. Please see the Re-Tail board.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 1,625
Posts: 26,229
[Buying] Can anyone with pokegen help...  Go to last post
by Wish
Today, 07:10 PM
Animal CrossingThreads / Posts Last Post

Animal Crossing: New Leaf(74 Viewing)
Discuss Animal Crossing: New Leaf for the Nintendo 3DS. This board is intended for discussing the game only, please use the Train Station board for playing online with others.
Sub-Forums: Able Sisters
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 13,191
Posts: 241,717
Animal crossing vs Real life  Go to last post
by BluebellLight
Today, 07:18 PM

The Train Station (AC:NL Online)(6 Viewing)
Visit other towns or invite guests into yours in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Item trading and selling should go in the Re-Tail board.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 9,285
Posts: 86,688
Wink PERFECT PEARS On Premium!  Go to last post
by Krissi2197
Today, 06:17 PM

Re-Tail(46 Viewing)
Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Leaf items or services.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 31,485
Posts: 438,943
[Selling] Tropical Flooring & Lots of...  Go to last post
by Kiikay
Today, 07:20 PM

Villager Trading Plaza(95 Viewing)
Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Leaf villagers.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 18,743
Posts: 284,780
[Cycling] Rosewood Dual Dreamie...  Go to last post
by peppyrabbit
Today, 07:21 PM

Animal Crossing: City Folk(3 Viewing)
Discuss Animal Crossing: City Folk, also known as Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City, for the Nintendo Wii.
Sub-Forums: The Auction House,    The Gate (AC:CF Online)
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 18,505
Posts: 290,478
Does anyone have any...  Go to last post
by rayquaza128
Yesterday, 11:05 PM

General AC Discussion(1 Viewing)
Past AC titles, aspects that apply to all Animal Crossing games, the AC anime film from Japan, and the overall series can be discussed here!
Sub-Forums: Animal Crossing,    Animal Crossing: Wild World
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 3,903
Posts: 50,399
what happens when....  Go to last post
by rad_baby
Today, 03:32 PM
General DiscussionThreads / Posts Last Post

Gamers' Lounge(6 Viewing)
Calling all gamers! Discuss anything related to videogames here!
Sub-Forums: Nintendo,    Xbox,    Playstation,    PC Gaming
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 10,208
Posts: 225,763
Currently Playing?  Go to last post
by Flop
Today, 07:12 PM

The Museum(4 Viewing)
Display your creations! Come here to show your fan-art, signatures, avatars, poems, songs, or anything else made by you.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 3,816
Posts: 72,941
╰(｡◕‿◕｡)╮ Finnian's Art Shop...  Go to last post
by Finnian
Today, 07:09 PM

Brewster's Cafe(11 Viewing)
Discuss anything not related to other board topics. Today's current events, movies, music, etc. Anything goes, so have fun here! Forum rules still apply.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 19,379
Posts: 464,166
The Unpopular Opinion Thread...  Go to last post
by chillv
Today, 07:17 PM

The Basement(11 Viewing)
Create and play forum games with fellow TBTers.
View this forum's RSS feed
Subscribe to This Forum
Threads: 1,106
Posts: 248,109
Count to 5000  Go to last post
by creepysheepy
Today, 07:20 PM
Mark Forums Read | View Site Leaders
What's Going On?
Currently Active UsersCurrently Active Users
There are currently 540 users online. 242 members and 298 guests
Most users ever online was 1,100, 12-15-2013 at 11:12 AM.
creepysheepy,  Abigailnhf,  ACgirl1,  ACupOfTea,  Agent Kite,  alexss79,  alliiccee,  Alyx,  Amneal,  AnimeK,  Appleton,  asggardsarah,  Bearica,  Benmjy,  Bia Blanc, bjorndaunicorn,  BluebellLight,  bluelanterns,  bocho+,  Born2BWild,  canadasquare,  Catnip,  Cenna,  Cherripon,  CHICKENWATCHER,  chillv,  Chocolie,  christinat, chrysira,  crystalmilktea,  DaCoSim,  Dani2537,  Darklover,  DarkRose407,  Derphin,  DLGR,  doppio,  Dotour,  DrkzCrimson,  Emily95,  Emzy,  ennnoshima,  Enriseeme, esprit,  Faeynia,  Fancydeals84,  feelgoodghost,  Finnian,  Flop+,  Freddy,  Gabbi,  gamzee,  Gioggy,  gorebat,  Gracelia,  guiltylove,  Hamaro22,  HarmoniousMelody, hellaradcaitlin,  HelloAnna,  hiccup-,  HistoricalMayor,  Horus,  hotelleif,  hypnoticsoul,  Ibuki,  Inaudible Whispers,  ItzRay,  Jake.,  JakeHaydn,  Javocado,  Jawile, Jennyferr,  Jeremy,  Jess-Crossing,  JessiMuse,  Jesusfreakette,  Jman24274,  jonny2x4,  Joonbug,  jubjub106,  junedays,  junkyjunk,  justina,  Kiikay,  King-Kuro, Kirito,  kittylover1379,  Konan224,  Labrador2000,  LadyLokiLaufeyson,  ladylotte,  LadyVivia,  LaurinaMN,  LinDUNguin,  Lion-Lhasa,  Liquefy,  LittleBeary, littlemissmarzipanmermaid,  LLawson,  Lohad,  LoraDream,  LoveMcQueen,  lucindaa,  Lullaboid,  Lunaeris,  lutrea,  lynn105,  maddy515,  marcuscrossing, MariahVolpe,  Marii,  Matroyshka_Kat,  Mayor Fae,  mayorjenofrosewood,  MayorMariana,  Mayor_Tucker,  MelonPan,  MikeJ777,  misscarol,  mrbosshead,  MrMend, MTurtle,  Mystery2013,  Nami,  Nanami Chiaki,  Netflix,  niceguy678,  Nickerous,  ninetails,  nintendumb,  Nmyrick,  noahmeow,  Noerbmu,  Nonsense,  Nooki, Nunnafinga,  Nzerozoro,  Oblivia,  olivetree123,  peppyrabbit,  pikopuko,  Pipsqueak,  Piroshi,  Plume,  pokemaikeru,  Pokemonprime,  PONtastic,  Pooksie, Porcupine 0166,  porygon,  punpun,  pup,  Pupbee,  qor39,  Radagast,  rad_baby,  rakuranger,  Red099,  reikocakes,  Religious-Sonic,  Rendra,  Riah,  riddlemina, Rochelle,  RoughInTheDiamond,  Rozart,  Rune,  Russian Navy,  SakuraPrimrose,  sally.,  Sanic,  sassystag,  ShiniSenko,  Shirohibiki,  Sholee,  Sidney2518, Silverwind,  Sir Takoya,  Skeeve,  SonatinaGena,  stacyadams,  stinaxsays,  Straw hat,  sunshinetea,  tamallama,  Thew,  Tianint,  Tom,  townofmylor,  tylarlar, Umep,  Venice,  videogamefan101,  vodkasmizmar,  Volcobo,  Vox,  Wind,  Wish,  worstmayor,  xanisha,  XMozzyX,  XNFE,  yatsushiro,  yogurito,  yosugay,  Yugi Moto, Yundai,  Zaidaa,  ZanessaGaily,  Zeo,  ZJP91
Today's Top Ten PostersToday's Top Ten Posters
LadyVivia (108) Yugi Moto (106) Krystal10140 (89) awesomeperson1 (76) MikeJ777 (74) creepysheepy (69) Mystery2013 (65) kildor22 (65) PurplPanda (57) Krissi2197 (57)
View Online MembersTotal members that have visited the forum today: 1,519

Today's BirthdaysToday's Birthdays
p i p e r,  PillBug,  MademRachel,  Nic (21),  maddy515 (21),  Holla (18)
The Bell Tree Forums StatisticsThe Bell Tree Forums Statistics
Threads 151,078 Posts 2,618,554 Members 35,451 Active Members 5,585
Welcome to our newest member, jonny2x4
Blog Tree 355 Entries 1,673 Last 24 Hours 1
Latest Blog Entry, omg I got in a car crash and basically.. by rad_baby
Icon LegendIcon Legend
Contains unread forum posts
Contains unread forum posts
Contains no unread forum posts
Contains no unread forum posts
Forum is a category
Forum is a category
Forum is a Link
Forum is a Link

Contact Us The Bell Tree Forums Archive Top
All times are GMT -7. The time now is 07:21 PM.
Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2014 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
Tweet Poster, vBCredits II Deluxe, vBAvatars, vBShop, Post Templates - vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright ? 2014 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?4-Introduction-Board


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Shatter/new/


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

Holy god.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 26, 2014)

My favorite is QT. He/she... it - is adorable. 

why did i even have this


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

www.kongregate.com/games/Junjo/idle-farmer


----------



## Seastar (Mar 26, 2014)

Is it because of the flamepups?
(Uh...)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2014)

Tale  of  the  Three  Jewels:  
Children  Living  and  
Drea
ming  amid  Violence  in  Gaza

downloading pdf's of articles was currently on this one XD


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

it's too cold for you here get out.

. . .


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

Paula

Wtf


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

Rudy

Looking for someone that wants Rudy with the Ctrl + F thing. This is difficult. .


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> The original salty player!



Um...


----------



## Mariah (Mar 26, 2014)

http://i.4cdn.org/v/src/1395852842513.jpg


----------



## Hot (Mar 27, 2014)

****. I'm in danger of failing PE and English.

Sometimes I search odd stuff like this. Ugh. That 4.0 GPA is going to get ruined.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 27, 2014)

corruption garden


----------



## Zander (Mar 27, 2014)

http://zanderyurami.deviantart.com/art/Titan-Build-Gundam-MKII-443066729?q=gallery:ZanderYurami&qo=0


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkyAUfY8wtc 
This song brings tears to my eyes TToTT


----------



## Marii (Mar 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Welcome to the forums!


LOL

-

*Mayor & Town:*
*Mii name:*
*Order:*
*Total:*
*Availability/Additional Comments:*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2014)

/join skyguard

LOL.. eth


----------



## Hot (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to TBT!

Meh.


----------



## elisia78 (Mar 27, 2014)

? w ?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 27, 2014)

*http://www.mspaintadventures.com/storyfiles/hs2/05513.gif
of course.*


----------



## kasane (Mar 27, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> AKISE KUN TAHT WAS DISTURBING, DAFUQ DID I JUST WATCH OMG *shivers in disgust*



YOLO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Frederica Bernkastel


----------



## Hot (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.blankmediagames.com/TownOfSalem/

This game. Wow.


----------



## Flop (Mar 27, 2014)

http://m.ign.com/videos/2014/03/27/teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-official-trailer


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2014)

Name:  man-killed-to-death-25932-1319054254-21.jpg
Views: 0
Size:  79.2 KB


----------



## Mariah (Mar 27, 2014)

3472 Clay Rd, Rothbury, Michigan


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

http://puu.sh/7MfxO.jpg
...........................

- - - Post Merge - - -

(btw the link is an image  )


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 27, 2014)

http://static.tumblr.com/0d9e7c460f...34de/tumblr_static_tumblr_static_stitches.png


----------



## Gumihou (Mar 27, 2014)

on(rollOver) {
	gotoAndPlay("win", 1);

}


----------



## Jawile (Mar 27, 2014)

EVERYBODY DO THE ZEALIENCE! *flips car*
(i was spamming recently)


----------



## Beary (Mar 27, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb.../9a/200px-Mint_NL.png/144px-200px-Mint_NL.png

Cycling stuff o.o


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 27, 2014)

Bestburg, Cobrastan


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 27, 2014)

g


^ Almost always. I have to copy and paste my g's all the damn time because my g key doesn't work (I spilt milk on my keyboard a few years ago.. yep I've been doing this for a few years lol)


----------



## Beary (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

[*] Flop- 24.21 posts per day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

shoutout to flop lol


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Mar 28, 2014)

Austin Mahone sounds like a girl

It's true.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2014)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/ninjacorns_zpse5b7409f.png

lool


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

Just a spoiler tag lels


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Uj8uKg6.png


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 28, 2014)

"Mama Day" Where we slay for mama


----------



## Seastar (Mar 28, 2014)

Too much "epic" XD
(Sigh...)


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 28, 2014)

2165-5788-2619

friendcode.


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 28, 2014)

Spoiler: ummm the DQ for my consumer class oops



The totality of the individuals thoughts as well as their feelings, having reference to himself or herself as an object. This is how self-concept is described in the book. It is also divided into four parts, those parts being: Actual Self-Concept, Ideal Self-Concept, Private Self-Concept and lastly Social Self-Concept. However, researchers categorize self-concept into two categories. These categories are independent Self-concept and the other being interdependent self-concept. Independent self-concept are defined by what they’ve done and have rather than social roles and family relations. They also tend to lean towards more personal goals, desires and achievements. Interdependent are one to delve into family, professional and cultural relationships. Unlike people who associate with independent self-concept, people with interdependent self-concept define the m selves by their social roles, family relationships and  commonalities with other members of their group. It is explained that interdependent and dependent are at opposite ends of self-concept and it is also noted that in a certain culture it can be found that subcultures can vary on the fact of Interdependent/dependent ratio. It should also be noted that interdependent are typically women, among multiple cultures while independents are normally men, once again among multiple cultures. However it varies among subcultures in cultures.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/3tkRL8B.jpg


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVjsGKrE6E8


----------



## Seastar (Mar 28, 2014)

What's your favorite color?
(Erm... I remember typing this, but not copying it.)


----------



## Beary (Mar 28, 2014)

http://us12.chatzy.com/558600369674


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 28, 2014)

post/80651174259/most-sickening-story-ive-ever-read

oh right i was on someones tumblr and wanted to refer to a post


----------



## Beary (Mar 28, 2014)

http://us12.chatzy.com


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

http://acnltropica.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/hni_0004.jpg


----------



## Marii (Mar 28, 2014)

~♡~ All dreamies achieved! ~♡~


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2014)

bit.ly/1fdAHmV


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

post/80651174259/most-sickening-story-ive-ever-read


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMyZcnCWRlU

Oh, right. Hahaha.


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Mar 29, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Oh.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

Flop said:


> LGBT+ Community sounds good.  Hmmm c:



ah


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

ryuko matoi


----------



## Chibiusa (Mar 29, 2014)

https://24.media.tumblr.com/c8cfc5f7f1e4f30c93ea4a4215df97e3/tumblr_n2lmwzgVev1rl8dfqo1_500.jpg

Queen.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 29, 2014)

http://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10152399_395379810601025_1600277785_n.jpg


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=327_1389947734
Made me sweat


----------



## Mariah (Mar 29, 2014)

http://img.booru.org/vinesauce//images/7/7909451b86c2c46e14534dbafd46a359234bd719.jpg


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

ysphoria


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rimzPgZYvjs


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRBb5N7-DyQ


----------



## kasane (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

Doused the first night again. . ggwp

Every game where I have a Mafia role, I get doused by the Arson..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/672441-shin-megami-tensei-iv/images/box-306804


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyway I'm really sorry, well you see I don't her to get hurt. :/


----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

austin mahone is a tool


----------



## Beary (Mar 29, 2014)

Name:
Age:
Personality:
Describe appearance/picture:
Weapon:


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 29, 2014)

http://bamdom.tumblr.com/post/57682343411/alternatively-titled-how-to-get-your-dream


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2014)

http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/725/640/048.jpg

my spirit pokemon is beedrill


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

http://aphrodisiakon.tumblr.com/post/76531967704

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Anyway I'm really sorry, well you see I don't her to get hurt. :/



stfu jerk


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

/join weaverwar

aqw stuff


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9zpnLBtwwg


----------



## Mariah (Mar 29, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/L3IUBr1.png


----------



## KatTayle (Mar 29, 2014)

haha I don't have anything copied


----------



## Delsin (Mar 29, 2014)

funny words of wisdom for the bride.

 where did that come from 0-0.


----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

Gg wp


----------



## Mariah (Mar 29, 2014)

http://img.booru.org/vinesauce//images/7/3b4d7cf0bfc12d0c7dee380c315dfc3234f5ef63.png


----------



## Seastar (Mar 29, 2014)

You: mmm mmm mmm that's good sausage 
Santa: Hmm, are you serious?


----------



## Hot (Mar 29, 2014)

Wize2death

I made a friend omg.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Kiro (Wind Dragon)! Check your adoptables to see it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

/join hyperspace


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130612181504AA7IyJc


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

/join vendorbooths


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 30, 2014)

[/SIZE=1]


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSUOFgj97M&feature=kp


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

Pale Flower


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2014)

http://crossinguniverse.tumblr.com/post/79434479824


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2014)

[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  1 | oath2order        | 876 points | 50 wins, 25 losses, 5 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  2 | Trundle           | 773 points | 39 wins, 34 losses, 2 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  3 | Jen               | 743 points | 4 wins, 0 losses, 1 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  4 | laurina           | 730 points | 40 wins, 37 losses, 4 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  5 | Pally             | 717 points | 16 wins, 18 losses, 0 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  6 | Jer               | 710 points | 24 wins, 30 losses, 2 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  7 | Kayla             | 701 points | 61 wins, 72 losses, 3 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  8 | Horus             | 688 points | 62 wins, 75 losses, 4 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT-  9 | Tom29193          | 679 points | 63 wins, 81 losses, 5 draws
[00:21] -MafiaTBT- 10 | TehSheriff        | 674 points | 18 wins, 20 losses, 1 draws


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10671&d=1377133741


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

oath2order said:


> [00:21] -MafiaTBT-  1 | oath2order        | 876 points | 50 wins, 25 losses, 5 draws
> [00:21] -MafiaTBT-  2 | Trundle           | 773 points | 39 wins, 34 losses, 2 draws
> [00:21] -MafiaTBT-  3 | Jen               | 743 points | 4 wins, 0 losses, 1 draws
> [00:21] -MafiaTBT-  4 | laurina           | 730 points | 40 wins, 37 losses, 4 draws
> ...



Only 25 losses???? Oath r u hacking in the system 

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag30/kyugami/animalcrossingkyu_zps7ab93f71.png


----------



## Hot (Mar 31, 2014)

facebuk buys oculus rift

I apparently don't know how to spell Facebuk.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 31, 2014)

i didnt have anything


----------



## kasane (Mar 31, 2014)

http://oi59.tinypic.com/2jes1dy.jpg


----------



## Farobi (Mar 31, 2014)

1005-9828-7555


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QuEzX4XVtM


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

[x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

/join luck


----------



## thebootycall (Mar 31, 2014)

HIGHER THAN THE HIGHEST MAN


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2014)

SUS is "Suspect, suspicious"


----------



## Hot (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome to TBT!

This is still on my phone. .


----------



## Farobi (Mar 31, 2014)

acc troll night


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/black-knight-armor-2


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol: ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕕ


----------



## Hot (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/boards.asp?BoardID=257

Oh.


----------



## Beary (Mar 31, 2014)

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 31, 2014)

king gelatinous.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't think of any. I think I've been thinking too hard today :c

._. Yeah...


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2014)

http://i.4cdn.org/v/src/1396320062366.png


----------



## Beary (Mar 31, 2014)

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Hot (Apr 1, 2014)

http://guardianlv.com/2014/03/april-fools-pranks-gone-wrong/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

alex meisam


----------



## Marii (Apr 1, 2014)

750k for all azaleas?


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 1, 2014)

Oooh

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

(Ooh, give you up)
(Ooh, give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## Hot (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.wikihow.com/Special:Contributions/Cider


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii209/ShadowSharingan/ninjaunicorn.jpg


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> yeahh


Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

http://media.heavy.com/media/2010/08/american-ninja-warrior-2.jpg

WHY IS THIS ALWAYS THERE AUUHH


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 1, 2014)

私は放浪奴隷じゃない


----------



## Hot (Apr 1, 2014)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100331143417AA0nCRy

Wtf.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 1, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/UaSxCm3.jpg


----------



## Beary (Apr 1, 2014)

http://youtu.be/m2ju9FJNHJc


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 1, 2014)

1357664877


----------



## Hot (Apr 1, 2014)

we totes need a post what your doing or a spam forum that doesnt count towards point count because i have no where to rant

I type things and copy them. So what.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIpGwmFrfkc#t=74


EDIT: LOLOLOL


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/legendary-elemental-warrior


----------



## Farobi (Apr 2, 2014)

hey truffle should we use our kp to tsundere or lunatic? 

april fools lel


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

FarobitheNoob@gmail.com


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/legendary-elemental-warrior

still there lol


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

Whos your bestfriend on TBT?


----------



## Beary (Apr 2, 2014)

I literally had nothing copied what


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/t1.0-9/182022_10150150957488185_3746423_n.jpg


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

Animal Crossing Addict

There you go y'all


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

http://zanderyurami.deviantart.com/art/Pic-1-of-2-Sentai-PR-collection-update-3-28-2014-443292813


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 2, 2014)

★
whaaat


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

Been posting to RangerBoard.  lol


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/grown-man-arreste..._source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

/join underrealm


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Apr 2, 2014)

online dating rituals of the american male bravo episode 1


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## locker (Apr 2, 2014)

http://media.ifunny.com/results/2014/03/31/iriscjm42z.jpg


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Apr 2, 2014)

i will be talk-typing like this until april fools week is over


----------



## Nameless fox (Apr 2, 2014)

Fire said:
			
		

> *when ur mom coms home and makes hte spaghetti*



I was trolling some jerk in a game.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 2, 2014)

https://24.media.tumblr.com/dc453ebad46bdd941e442d174bc293cc/tumblr_mhk1kl9M5G1r5c792o1_250.gif


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

Very little of his face is public knowledge. Most of it is shrouded in hair and glasses, and the rest does not convey much. His speech has the quality of a background hum, as if it were a form of silence. He can make the bravado of capitalism sound as melancholic as the laments of socialism. He appears to be in a perpetual trance of good-natured subordination. This is a type of man who has no recourse to the useful deceits of articulation. And, constricted by decency, he lacks the means of sly backdoor channels to deliver news favorable to him. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has been this way since Indians came to know him in the 1990s as finance minister, a hero of economic reforms and the mascot of incorruptible middle-class scholarship. But now the nation is pretending that his flaws as a public figure are a sudden revelation. He is the most ridiculed Indian today. He is accused of not being an alpha male, of not reaching out more to the people, of presiding over a government that appears to be incompetent and has been rocked by corruption charges. And, of playing the part of an installation of the Gandhi family, which runs the Indian National Congress party like a fief. This month, he held a rare news conference at which he announced that he would not seek office if his party returned to power after the impending general elections. “Any senior clerk on retirement would have turned in a more sentimental performance than Manmohan did in stating he would not pursue a third term,” wrote the sociologist Shiv Visvanathan. “He appeared like a sad, tired squirrel pointing out nuggets of his performance,” he added. Reacting to the decline of his own stature, Mr. Singh said during the news conference, “History will be kinder to me than the contemporary media.” A man who says this is usually masquerading hope as prophecy. But there are good reasons why Mr. Singh might be right. For nearly a decade, his innocuous nature and integrity succeeded in providing stability to two successive governments and the Congress party. Also, despite the odds against him, he pushed through important legislation. Mr. Singh has not changed over the years. It is the middle-class perception of him that has, a perception largely influenced by the mainstream media. The chief accusation against him by political observers is that he has been unable to break out of the mold of being an employee of the Gandhi family, and that he never resigned on principle even though he was presented with several instances when the Congress party overruled or embarrassed him or diminished his dignity. Remarkable, then, that the relationship between Mr. Singh and the Gandhi family is similar to that between the editorial head of almost any Indian news organization and its owner. Every editor in Delhi has a Manmohan Singh in him. In a nation where the preeminence of ethics in both politics and journalism is absolute in theory but ambiguous in practice, the prime minister and the editor occupy roles that require relentless negotiations with a higher authority from whom they derive their powers. Both have to fight for their independence, as it is not easily granted, and find ways to influence “management” to do what is right. Both make compromises for the sake of long-term benefits. And the only card they possess but cannot use too often is the threat to quit and walk away in a huff. It is not known whether Mr. Singh ever threatened to quit, because this is a form of heroism that is usually staged in private. What is clear is that he never did quit, even though he had good reasons to. “I have never felt like resigning at any time,” he said. “I have enjoyed doing my work.” A man who quits his job on principled grounds may appear glorious to most people. But many times the more difficult path is not what appears heroic. Mr. Singh chose the difficult path — to endure the blows and achieve the ambition he once stated in a speech: “For the short period, we mortals occupy the places we do, let us strive to do our best, for India, for the world, for humanity.”

I'm...at a library...


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab180/mkwashere/gifs/betonit2.gif


----------



## Hot (Apr 2, 2014)

Cause I did.

This is the best excuse ever when voting at a lynch or not-to-lynch situation.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2014)

af160812


----------



## Mariah (Apr 2, 2014)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SHaXWbouf...DJM/7EtGB_nYNBw/s640/Bacon-Turtle-Burger5.jpg


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

Kyoryuu Sentai Zyuranger


To those of you that have only watched Power Rangers up to this point, the rest of these seasons might be a little familiar to you. Super Sentai’s 16th team is Saban’s first. From here on out, with the exception of a few teams, every season would become a Power Ranger team. 

When the witch Rita Repula is released from space dumpster, Zordon has his robot Alpha 5 call upon 5 teenagers with..oh wait….sorry...wrong show.

Bandora the witch started a war on the dinosaurs due to the death of her son. After she had caused much devastation, the Guardian Beasts sealed her and her minions on the planet Nemesis. Five members of each of the ancient human tribes were cryogenically frozen to combat the witch,, in the chance that she would escape from her imprisonment. Skip forward to modern times, can Bandora is released by 2 Japanese astronauts. The Zyurangers are awaken once again to fight her and protect the world. Later, the leader's elder brother the Dragon Ranger, was released and fought against them because of jealousy and vengeance even though his life was limited. 

Z:   And here is the one that everyone and their mother knows of. This is the season that would becomes the first Power Rangers. Not only that, Zyuranger is the season that introduced the concept of the 6th ranger, though the idea had been around since Goggle V.  







I am working on my sentai panel


----------



## Hot (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Apr 2, 2014)

Your character's name: Lily
Gender: Female
Personality: Became more broken and confused with the death of Taylor. Has no one now..
Appearance: See Dark Veil I
Role: Sword wielder 
Team: Aura


----------



## Jawile (Apr 2, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)‎


----------



## Hot (Apr 3, 2014)

http://kickass.to/pitch-perfect-2012-dvdrip-xvid-sparks-t6874077.html

What.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 3, 2014)

Grifta - Risico


----------



## Farobi (Apr 3, 2014)

ok maam,,nilakaw bya c ante nmu gaaway cguro 2 cla ni mark pwrti pangeta ni mark,nangeta pdmi asa kha 2 padl0ng,


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

/join chaosboss

lol why are all these aqw joins on my ctrl v lol


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 3, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/e717e3f98d712faf15c22f65c52caeb9/tumblr_mwrv9gd7Nk1s2iigao1_1280.png


----------



## Hot (Apr 3, 2014)

yolo


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 3, 2014)

A real example of this would be an article that I found in April 2014?s edition of Cosmopolitan, on an actress named Hayden Panettiere, from pages 56 to 60. The first two pages of the article are a large double page spread with the title ?No one?s perfect, we all make mistakes?, a quote from the actress. Directly next to this is a picture of the actress smiling on a sunny day, holding some balloons. I feel that this is rather contradictory, and suits Gill?s argument that pleasure and oppressive ideologies are intertwined and should not be analysed separately. Women will take a relaxing (pleasurable) moment to read this piece on Hayden Panettiere, but the flawless pictures of this actress sort of contradicts the headline of the article: ?No one?s perfect?. So, on one hand, the message to women to remember that ?no one is perfect? and ?we all make mistakes? is a positive one and rings true, but women as readers will subconsciously take in the slim, blonde actress, and associate her with how they are supposed to look and behave.


So long...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2014)

[[Balls of Steel (Kathy Griffin special)|Balls of Steel]]


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.aq.com/aw-character.asp?id=Alienfrog

yeah my aqw character


----------



## Memeburg (Apr 3, 2014)

░░░░░▒█░░▒█▒█░▒█▒█░░▒█░░░░░ 
░░░░░▒█▒█▒█▒█▀▀█▒█▄▄▄█░░░░░ 
░░░░░▒█▄▀▄█▒█░░█░░▒█░░░░░░░


----------



## Beary (Apr 3, 2014)

As I walk out of the supermarket something catches my eye a phone I go to the lost and found and return it there before I head home.

Grrrr....the grammar..


----------



## nekosync (Apr 3, 2014)

Your character's name: Cordelia
Gender: Female
Personality: Quiet, passionate, shy, self-conscious
Appearance: Short (5"1) Dark skin, dark brown eyes, very curly hair almost to shoulders, thin almond-shaped eyes, slightly red lips. Wears leather armour with thin dull iron plates
Role: Thief. Fights with dual daggers and is very agile.
Team: Aura


----------



## locker (Apr 3, 2014)

http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/5/3970/3970473_sprite198.swf


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/ghaz-s-quests


----------



## ransu (Apr 3, 2014)

idek


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Baumren said:


> I'm afraid I'm full of overused villagers too ^^"
> But I don't really care 'cause I love 'em XD
> 
> I have *Julian, Beau, Boone, Coco, Agent S, Muffy*, and trying to get rid of *Pap*i and *Melba*. Looking for *Purrl, Knox*, a lion and a female elephant...


lol the name colors make it look like a mafia game


----------



## angelveil (Apr 3, 2014)

http://ereridestroyer9000.tumblr.com/post/81595052399/genderfluidmermaid-fisto-i-really-like-the


----------



## Beary (Apr 3, 2014)

1.
act dishonestly or unfairly in order to gain an advantage, esp. in a game or examination.
"she always cheats at cards"
 her out of everything she had"
synonyms:	swindle, defraud, deceive, trick, scam, dupe, hoodwink, double-cross, gull; More
informal
be sexually unfaithful.
"his wife was cheating on him"
synonyms:	commit adultery, be unfaithful, stray; More


Definitions lel


----------



## Hot (Apr 3, 2014)

**** you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 3, 2014)

if art slot ever again  


omggg

*My Request*



Spoiler




♡lynn105♡
♤lynn♤
♧lilycove♧
♢ 
2234-7503-0310♢​
✿*Format :* [Portrait | *Full-Body*]
✿*Option :* [*Colored* | Rough]
✿*Background :* [Yes | *No*]
✿*Multi :* [no]
✿*References :*  [x][x][x][x] (x)
✿*Comments :* your art is beautiful omg

✿*Total |Your offer :* whole rococo set (I'll have to order) + 6 mil?? how much would the rococo set be worth? ;A;; ​


----------



## Farobi (Apr 3, 2014)

yo truffles are plan is working!!! town is lynching kit omg xD


---

Jokes :]


----------



## Mariah (Apr 3, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/siB8G9n.png



This should be illegal.


----------



## unravel (Apr 3, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152362871776412&set=vb.229023931411&type=2&theater


----------



## Hot (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?131125-%26%2312300%3BCold-s-Free-Signature-Shoppe-Under-Reconstruction%26%2312301%3B

I was reconstructing this because I wanted to work on signatures again, but meh. I don't really feel like it anymore.


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)

STATUS: OPEN


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNUdJtLBAtA


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/1bc04417c679cf8c4e186a52aa1cdf41/tumblr_n2he09iQYd1svoxujo2_r1_400.png


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/4KBOt...aks-down-mans-relationship-with-nature-video/


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

I made a really risky attempt to lynch our last scummate, Kit. I believe that I have gained the town's trust. We can still win this, although it may take a while. 

It was fun playing as scum again. I'll still update my posts here in the QT of my kills and roleblocks and whatnot -- but I sure will feel lonely without anyone else to talk to. But it had to be done, desperate times call for desperate measures. Plus, it's not like our KP would be changed too much. Sorry </3

To Mafia: I know I'm really bad at acting pro-town, because it caused the deaths of like four of you lol (Karla, pally, Kit, and Jeremy). But I think that that would gain the trust of Town. I hope, at least. 

fyi: this is a joke post. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll repeat: *THIS POST IS A JOKE AND NOT TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY*


I am the Godfather. xx


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

kisstoefur


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

Gates open for ty~ closing thread


----------



## rubyy (Apr 4, 2014)

http://key-h0le.tumblr.com


----------



## unravel (Apr 4, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/#/results?q=bravely default how to earn pg&sm=3
rip


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/results?q=bravely default how to earn pg&sm=3
> rip



ok


----------



## Beary (Apr 4, 2014)

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Personality:
Appearance:
Occupation:


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

Karen said:


> TWIST: The boys deduct *2* and the girls add *1*! Boys, try to win this time!




huh


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

I got a Four leaf clover does any one want To buy it?

This the from my thread lol


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

1. Marshal 
2. Merengue 
3. Diana 
4. Lolly 
5. Julian 
6. Stitches 
7. Ankha 
8. Beau 
9. Fauna 
10. Tia 
11. Zucker 
Marina 
13. Rosie 
14. Phoebe 
15. Erik 
1. Fang
2. Bam
3. Whitney
4. Punchy
5. Wolfgang
6. Skye
7. Molly
8. Lucky
9. Coco
10. Chief
11. Flora
12. Chrissy
13. Flurry
14. Maple
15. Tangy
16. Pietro
17. Sprinkle
18. Drago
19. Rudy
20. Octavian
21. Mitzi
22. Freya
23. Mira
24. Francine
25. Zell
26. Muffy
27. Poppy
28. Bob
29. Genji
30. Kid Cat
. Static
2. Bruce
3. Pekoe
4. O'Hare
5. Cookie 
6. Shep
7. Lopez
8. Kabuki
9. Deirdre
10. Colton
11. Kyle
12. Bunnie 
13. Apple
14. Apollo 
15. Jacques
16. Cheri
17. Felicity
18. Cherry
19. Hamphrey 
20. Rolf
21. Ribbot
22. Lily
23. Carmen 
24. Vesta
25. Bianca
26. Tom 
27. Ruby 
28. Eugene
29. Roald
30. Filbert
Agent S
Agnes
Aurora
Blanche
Bluebear
Bree
Butch
Chadder
Chevre
Frita
Fuchsia
Gala
Goldie
Hamlet
Hazel
Hopper
Jay
Joey
Katt
Kiki
Kody
Lobo
Margie
Melba
Merry
Mint
Moe
Olivia
Pashmina
Peanut
Pecan
Phil
Poncho
Purrl
Rodney
Roscoe
Savannah
Shari
Sly
Snake
Sydney
Willow
Al
Alfonso
Alice
Alli
Amelia
Anabelle
Anchovy
Angus
Anicotti
Annalisa
Annalise
Antonio
Astrid
Ava
Avery
Axel
Baabara
Bangle
Barold
Beardo
Becky
Bella
Benedict
Benjamin
Bertha
Bettina
Biff
Bill
Big Top
Biskit
Blaire
Bonbon
Bones
Boomer
Boone
Broccolo
Broffina
Bubbles
Buck
Bud
Cally
Camofrog
Canberra
Caroline
Celia
Cesar
Charlise
Chester
Chops
Chow
Claudia
Clay
Clyde
Coach
Cobb
Cole
Cousteau
Cranston
Croque
Cube
Curlos
Curly
Curt
Cyrano
Daisy
Deena
Del
Deli
Derwin
Diva
Dizzy
Doc
Dora
Dotty
Drake
Drift
Ed
Egbert
Elise
Elmer
Eloise
Elvis
Eunice
Flip
Flo
Frank
Freckles
Friga
Frobert
Gabi
Gaston
Gayle
Gigi
Gladys
Gloria
Goose
Graham
Greta
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff
Gwen
Hans
Harry
Henry
Hippeux
Hugh
Iggly
Jambette
Jeremiah
Jitters
Keaton
Ken
Kevin
Kidd
Kitt
Kitty
Klaus
Knox
Leonardo
Limberg
Lionel
Lucha
Lucy
Lyman
Mac
Maelle
Mallary
Marcel
Marcie
Mathilda
Midge
Miranda
Monique
Monty
Moose
Mott
Nan
Nana
Naomi
Nate
Nibbles
Olaf
Opal
Ozzie
Pancetti
Pango
Papi
Pate
Patty
Paula
Peaches
Peck
Peewee
Peggy
Penelope
Pierce
Pinky
Pippy
Pompom
Portia
Prince
Puck
Puddles
Pudge
Queenie
Quillson
Rasher
Ren?e
Rhonda
Ricky
Rizzo
Robin
Rocco
Rocket
Rod
Rodeo
Rooney
Rory
Rowan
Sally
Samson
Scoot
Sheldon
Simon
Soleil
Sparro
Spork (Crackle in UK & Australia)
Sterling
Stinky
Sylvia
T-Bone
Tabby
Tammi
Tammy
Tank
Teddy
Tex
Tiffany
Timbra
Tipper
Truffles
Tucker
Tutu
Twiggy
Velma
Vic
Victoria
Violet
Vladimir
Walker
Wart Jr. 
Walt
Wendy
Winnie
Yuka


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEE7rLTCoTI


----------



## Beary (Apr 4, 2014)

Farobi said:


> 1. Marshal
> 2. Merengue
> 3. Diana
> 4. Lolly
> ...



God save us all


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)

The following is a list of the 38 Super Sentai Series and their years of broadcast:

Himitsu Sentai Gorenger (秘密戦隊ゴレンジャー Himitsu Sentai Gorenjā?): 1975–1977
J.A.K.Q. Dengekitai (ジャッカー電撃隊 Jakkā Dengekitai?): 1977
Battle Fever J (バトルフィーバーJ Batoru Fībā Jei?): 1979
Denshi Sentai Denziman (電子戦隊デンジマン Denshi Sentai Denjiman?): 1980
Taiyo Sentai Sun Vulcan (太陽戦隊サンバルカン Taiyō Sentai San Barukan?): 1981
Dai Sentai Goggle-V (大戦隊ゴーグルファイブ Dai Sentai Gōguru Faibu?): 1982
Kagaku Sentai Dynaman (科学戦隊ダイナマン Kagaku Sentai Dainaman?): 1983
Choudenshi Bioman (超電子バイオマン Chōdenshi Baioman?): 1984
Dengeki Sentai Changeman (電撃戦隊チェンジマン Dengeki Sentai Chenjiman?): 1985
Choushinsei Flashman (超新星フラッシュマン Chōshinsei Furasshuman?): 1986
Hikari Sentai Maskman (光戦隊マスクマン Hikari Sentai Masukuman?): 1987
Choujuu Sentai Liveman (超獣戦隊ライブマン Chōjū Sentai Raibuman?): 1988
Kousoku Sentai Turboranger (高速戦隊ターボレンジャー Kōsoku Sentai Tāborenjā?): 1989
Chikyu Sentai Fiveman (地球戦隊ファイブマン Chikyū Sentai Faibuman?): 1990
Chōjin Sentai Jetman (鳥人戦隊ジェットマン Chōjin Sentai Jettoman?): 1991
Kyōryū Sentai Zyuranger (恐竜戦隊ジュウレンジャー Kyōryū Sentai Jūrenjā?): 1992
Was later adapted into Mighty Morphin Power Rangers for American audiences, beginning the Power Rangers franchise
Gosei Sentai Dairanger (五星戦隊ダイレンジャー Gosei Sentai Dairenjā?): 1993
Ninja Sentai Kakuranger (忍者戦隊カクレンジャー Ninja Sentai Kakurenjā?): 1994
Chōriki Sentai Ohranger (超力戦隊オーレンジャー Chōriki Sentai Ōrenjā?): 1995
Gekisou Sentai Carranger (激走戦隊カーレンジャー Gekisō Sentai Kārenjā?): 1996
Denji Sentai Megaranger (電磁戦隊メガレンジャー Denji Sentai Megarenjā?): 1997
Seijuu Sentai Gingaman (星獣戦隊ギンガマン Seijū Sentai Gingaman?): 1998
Kyuukyuu Sentai GoGoFive (救急戦隊ゴーゴーファイブ Kyūkyū Sentai GōGō Faibu?): 1999
Mirai Sentai Timeranger (未来戦隊タイムレンジャー Mirai Sentai Taimurenjā?): 2000
Hyakujuu Sentai Gaoranger (百獣戦隊ガオレンジャー Hyakujū Sentai Gaorenjā?): 2001
Ninpuu Sentai Hurricaneger (忍風戦隊ハリケンジャー Ninpū Sentai Harikenjā?): 2002
Bakuryū Sentai Abaranger (爆竜戦隊アバレンジャー Bakuryū Sentai Abarenjā?): 2003
Tokusou Sentai Dekaranger (特捜戦隊デカレンジャー Tokusō Sentai Dekarenjā?): 2004
Mahou Sentai Magiranger (魔法戦隊マジレンジャー Mahō Sentai Majirenjā?): 2005
GoGo Sentai Boukenger (轟轟戦隊ボウケンジャー GōGō Sentai Bōkenjā?): 2006
Juken Sentai Gekiranger (獣拳戦隊ゲキレンジャー Jūken Sentai Gekirenjā?): 2007
Engine Sentai Go-onger (炎神戦隊ゴーオンジャー Enjin Sentai Gōonjā?): 2008
Samurai Sentai Shinkenger (侍戦隊シンケンジャー Samurai Sentai Shinkenjā?): 2009
Tensou Sentai Goseiger (天装戦隊ゴセイジャー Tensō Sentai Goseijā?): 2010
Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger (海賊戦隊ゴーカイジャー Kaizoku Sentai Gōkaijā?): 2011
Tokumei Sentai Go-Busters (特命戦隊ゴーバスターズ Tokumei Sentai Gōbasutāzu?): 2012
Zyuden Sentai Kyoryuger (獣電戦隊キョウリュウジャー Jūden Sentai Kyōryūjā?): 2013[14]
Ressha Sentai ToQger (烈車戦隊トッキュウジャー Ressha Sentai Tokkyūjā?): 2014[15]


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> God save us all


Jesus is our saviour. Ain't nobody denying that <3


ITookYourWaffles said:


> This ain't joke I swear
> I told my parents no because I'm too lazy to wake up early -.-


I'll wake up at 6AM to go to the airport in Hong Kong. I love waking up early knowing that there is a purpose <3 (unlike school ew)


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok guys!  I really need some help with the panel for A-Kon!  I cant be doing all the work.  Here is the video I threw together that we can have playing as we talk about each season.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceQ9Ft_sOrU

Thought?  Comments? Anything?




(I swear...trying to get people to work for their free badges is hard)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

/join mirrorportal


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

[/SPOILER]

Yes a spoiler...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Hot (Apr 4, 2014)

oh


----------



## Mariah (Apr 4, 2014)

http://acnl-decor.tumblr.com/


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 4, 2014)

HUNTER HUNTSMAN & ASHLYNN ELLA


----------



## Beary (Apr 4, 2014)

Kirame


----------



## Mariah (Apr 4, 2014)

http://img.booru.org/vinesauce//images/7/504ff9b491093eb700ca494b08958235b9e6ceb8.png


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Mariah (Apr 4, 2014)

http://vinesauce.com/vinetalk/index.php?topic=284.3195


----------



## dr_shrunk (Apr 4, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0ekhqmplu1r4vm4z.gif


----------



## Mariah (Apr 4, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/07ea2a59d6b3f92932aac70b97605643/tumblr_moehglHduE1qci22wo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Farobi (Apr 5, 2014)

Name:
Age: (Note, in the show you have to be 15+ to join up)
Gender:
Appearance:
Personality:


----------



## Hot (Apr 5, 2014)

Uchuu Kyoudai


----------



## Farobi (Apr 5, 2014)

place a fist on my chest and a fist on my lower back

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh know what is this D:


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Any questions, concerns, uncertainties, or any reason to have to intentionally break the rules for some reason should go to the OP.


----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2014)

http://www.gameinformer.com/themes/...unlimited-money-in-bravely-default&GroupKeys=


----------



## matt (Apr 5, 2014)

Http://www.Acbay.com/


----------



## Farobi (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Buying PokeBall Shop

I was working on my signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

/join totengeld


----------



## Farobi (Apr 5, 2014)

Ferric Oxide Hectahydrate

- - - Post Merge - - -

doing some chem projects ~


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 5, 2014)

javascript:EnterGame();


----------



## Faeynia (Apr 5, 2014)

Benedict


----------



## Hot (Apr 5, 2014)

wtf i just had 2 lucid dreams, and a freaking amazing dream. too bad i cant remember them to write them down in my journal.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 5, 2014)

looking for: Tom, camofrog or hopper.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*This isn't the copy the copy is above!*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/pyromancer-class-ac


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 5, 2014)

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-60.html


----------



## Hot (Apr 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZrprlK7PbE

Bought 2 extra chargers and everything - just realized that is was the ****ing port.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 5, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/MWIYhW4.jpg


----------



## Marii (Apr 5, 2014)

<div><span style="color:#ff0000;">t</span><span style="color:#ff2a00;">a</span><span style="color:#ff5500;">s</span><span style="color:#ff7f00;">t</span><span style="color:#ffaa00;">e</span><span style="color:#ffd400;"> </span><span style="color:#ffff00;">t</span><span style="color:#aaff00;">h</span><span style="color:#55ff00;">e</span><span style="color:#00ff00;"> </span><span style="color:#00ff80;">r</span><span style="color:#00ffff;">a</span><span style="color:#00aaff;">i</span><span style="color:#0055ff;">n</span><span style="color:#0000ff;">b</span><span style="color:#2e00ff;">o</span><span style="color:#5d00ff;">w</span><span style="color:#8b00ff;"> </span></div>


----------



## Farobi (Apr 5, 2014)

Coco is beautiful


----------



## Hot (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh, Escort. Did I really seem that bad?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2014)

http://strawpoll.me/1445710


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Galactan (Apr 6, 2014)

Thunder threw the Wad of Cash at Sir Phillip!
"YOU FOO-"
Sir Phillip exploded...?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2014)

Mei to Koneko Bus


----------



## Hot (Apr 6, 2014)

Just looking at some old art that others made for me 2 years ago. .


----------



## Farobi (Apr 6, 2014)

Btw Jo, pls tell Dili mo fit ang expanders ni jaz, movable ra ang lower part then ang upper mahulog..


----------



## mayorseraphina (Apr 6, 2014)

Spoiler: OH MY GOD THIS IS WHAT CAME OUT



Actually it was too long. It also made my browser crash, so I linked a YouTube pronounciation.
It is the longest word in the English language, and it is 'Titin' a type of protein.
I haven't been on this laptop for months!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 6, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/5e74c7e00e421f128b1adaf286aac2ca/tumblr_inline_mte7c6FZTX1qapnn2.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

Delinquent Girl Boss OST

yea


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2014)

「Lynn's mini mayor refs and art shoppe ~♥」[opppennn]

SHHHHHHHHHH ITS NOT DONE YEET


----------



## Hot (Apr 6, 2014)

Mark crilley


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

SavvySouvenirs

some user on gaia


----------



## Galactan (Apr 6, 2014)

>His full name was A Guy Called Squid, and he insisted that everyone called him that.

Reading an awesome greentext story.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.gaiaonline.com/marketplace/itemdetail/7083


----------



## Hot (Apr 6, 2014)

why is wine better with age


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Btw Jo, pls tell Dili mo fit ang expanders ni jaz, movable ra ang lower part then ang upper mahulog..



Sir wa jud ko kasabot unsa jud na dili jud ni bisaya website. English website ni brad.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Sir wa jud ko kasabot unsa jud na dili jud ni bisaya website. English website ni brad.



bai... hindi man jud ko nag-use ana.. i was using akong mom's iphone LELELELLELE


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> bai... hindi man jud ko nag-use ana.. i was using akong mom's iphone LELELELLELE



Damn I'm laughing kay first time ko nimo na kita og type bisaya LOOOOOL


----------



## Hot (Apr 7, 2014)

going to school dehydrated

I'm totally not looking for ways to get an early dismissal from school because I have exams.
Ugh. 1 more year until I can sign myself out.


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

someone because if they were a town or a scum other games, that makes no sense. Doesn't mean they are still scum or town in this game though


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/avatar_9d4bc9629d92_64.png

don't ask


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

Bravely Default konami code.

Down down down down
up up up
down down down
left right
left right
B then A


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

44 BNEW Aircon ROOMS w/CR @ PRIVATE, CEBU CITY. 24/7 Guard, CCTV &WIFI, Near USC Girls, SWU, EMALL. P4.5k - 6.5k/rm.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 7, 2014)

❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀❀


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

https://m.fanfiction.net/s/10199105/2/

omgggg


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2014)

[09:37] <+Gandalf> hey i was hosting


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1fkvPsUSV0


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Name:
Species:
Birthday:
Catchphrase:
Picture Quote:
Coffee Preference:
Star Sign:
Appearance:


----------



## e-puff (Apr 7, 2014)

>:O-8O-{~:c


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

津和のり子


----------



## Zander (Apr 7, 2014)

https://scontent-a-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1932310_10152362757560439_1666234085_n.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-gear-tinky-winky-and-doctor-who-9241171.html


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm hoping to sublet my room starting in May. Rent is $410 a month, including utilities. Message for inquiry.
Haha I guess that IS what I copied last.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 7, 2014)

You can be the peanut butter to my jelly
You can be the butterflies I feel in my belly
You can be the captain and I can be your first mate
You can be the chills that I feel on our first date

If you know what I mean 


o...okay..


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...s-Adoption-Babysitting-Service-(1-Space-Open)


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.ezimba.com/work/140408C/ezimba15429282706100.gif


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2014)

both types of opinions are welcome


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

oreos


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Apr 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3CbC4ztjkA


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

http://i61.tinypic.com/nqycd5.jpg


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

<Farobi> Oh so youre saying that you are the Vig?


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2014)

bump bump


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 8, 2014)

4/8 -


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

PurplPanda


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

http://honeygreenteabbt.tumblr.com/


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

*~~ 598 ~~*


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Mafioso

(It's my normal name on Town of Salem. Picked it cause it's funny when people try to associate a name with a role and find out they killed a townie)


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Lynn&defid=1086738

There you go!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr4drl39hZo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the user above me is...


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

I am super excited to announce my first team member from Australia! Gwenny Tuckwell﻿ is amazing and will be an incredible leader on my team! Thank you for being apart of my team! 

What is this?


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Intel Graphics and Media


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/3e68d26beb49dd00bf7886906998ada2/tumblr_n3qmxqA7WH1txwts7o1_r1_1280.png


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dinomates


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

622


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

Junko Enoshima


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.bluebunny.com/content/cms/Recipes/268x201/Snowmen.s3v3.jpg
Don't ask


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funeral_Parade_of_Roses


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn. I think i lost some brain cells xD


----------



## Hot (Apr 9, 2014)

To the well-organized mind, death is but the next great adventure.

It's a quote I put in my will when I use Dumbledore as a name.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

*ランダムちんぷんかんぷん！*


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.dorkly.com/article/59313/how-to-purchase-bravely-default-as-a-socially-awkward-adult


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

Credit to mayor mako! I have her permission  ;v;






Commission stuff :d


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

http://momrecipies.blogspot.com/2011/01/easy-garlic-bread.html


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...oA9wN5Bp6oGgCtZSejufMwzRUmtWKeynaG4tSJ0u48xKm


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Steam chat

Farobi: whats your fav food? 
ITookYourWaffles: banana
Farobi: https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...UQl7odRvyO6DzKfR0Gil3gh1w4t1beh3jRySVpms6OvoA
ITookYourWaffles: because you can lick it
Farobi: food <3
Farobi: your weird


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

WAFFLES & I WERE JUST DOING SOME BUSINESS


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Ages 20 below are not allowed to look
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...F3Wa7AND-mNsbb7-4cv-lk6V-jf-BUZPHGC260wqcMYlg


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Ages 20 below are not allowed to look
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...F3Wa7AND-mNsbb7-4cv-lk6V-jf-BUZPHGC260wqcMYlg


Dude I don't think you should've posted that. Kids are on these forums :U

- - - Post Merge - - -

I reported that post before people see it.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/3e68d26beb49dd00bf7886906998ada2/tumblr_n3qmxqA7WH1txwts7o1_r1_1280.png


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Dude I don't think you should've posted that. Kids are on these forums :U
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I reported that post before people see it.



TROLOLOLOL GG SCUM


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> TROLOLOLOL GG SCUM



I'm not in the game ya nub. Pay attention before you accuse anyone


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I'm not in the game ya nub. Pay attention before you accuse anyone



But still <3


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

waffles look what you did you weirded out the community


http://i.imgur.com/ym8RiKm.gif


----------



## Murray (Apr 10, 2014)

<TehUnicorn> we always buy white than smells like vanilla


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 10, 2014)

Potato flip~!!!!! wtf was I doing 0-0


----------



## milktea (Apr 10, 2014)

Selkirk Rex


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/ym8RiKm.gif


----------



## Hot (Apr 10, 2014)

droop doop doop.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't let them in, don't let them see. Be the good doctor you always have to be. Conceal, don't feel, don't let them know. Well, now they know. DIED NIGHT ONE, DIED NIGHT ONE, YOU SONS A *****ES AINT ANY FUN. DIED NIGHT ONE, DIED NIGHT ONE. JUBS IS SCUM AND TOMS A WHOORREEEE


----------



## unravel (Apr 10, 2014)

http://staff.tumblr.com/post/82113034874/urgent-security-update


----------



## hanashi (Apr 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkOcm_XaWrw

i love thi s video im laughign


----------



## Hot (Apr 10, 2014)

3,9


----------



## Flop (Apr 10, 2014)

http://weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/girl-getting-hit-in-the-face-with-hotdogs-gif.gif


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome to TBT Mafia. Mafia is a game of the informed minority versus the uninformed majority. To elaborate, the game is divided into two teams: the Town and the Mafia. Mafia know who each other are, and can coordinate their actions privately. Town on the other hand don't know anything other than their own role. To compensate, there are many more Townies than Mafia.

At the beginning of the game, you are PM'd your role. The game is divided into repeating phases of Day and Night. Day will generally last 48 hours and revolve around voting for a player to be lynched. Each player (including Mafia) get one vote, and players must figure out who the Mafia are, and convince others that they are correct. At the end of the day, the person with the most votes is lynched, and their alignment and role are revealed.

Night is typically 24 hours long and is reserved for Mafia night kills and players with special abilities. Usually, players discuss the results of the lynch at night, and make plans for the next day. When night ends, everyone will be informed of who died during the night. The new day will begin, and discussions for the lynch begin anew.

Mafia is a game of logic, intuition, persuasiveness, reading ability, emotion, and will. In short, its a thinking man's game. There are many different ways to approach the game and every game is a very different experience. In addition, Mafia is not for the faint-hearted or overly emotional. While not occurring every game, sometimes people can get into very heated arguments with one another. People can get very emotional playing Mafia, as it is a high-intensity endeavour. That being said, playing Mafia is an excellent to develop thick skin, improve your patience, and make yourself a stronger person mentally.

Be warned - Mafia requires a time commitment. This generally depends on the player, but at minimum 30 minutes a day of solid effort is required. As part of the time commitment, Mafia requires a great deal of reading. Most people are actually quite poor at reading comprehension and playing Mafia is a great way to improve your reading ability, as well as your writing and ability to think and argue logically.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well...at least i didnt copy & paste evrything xD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2014)

The band cites Blink-182, All Time Low, Ed Sheeran, Mayday Parade, Boys Like Girls and Busted[30] as their influences.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 10, 2014)

?   


I need more than two characters so here's more characters


----------



## Hot (Apr 10, 2014)

Dark Link x Vaati

I ship them. So what.


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?158003-Round-2-Farobi-vs-TBT


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Jun said:


> The band cites Blink-182, All Time Low, Ed Sheeran, Mayday Parade, Boys Like Girls and Busted[30] as their influences.



OMF those are all amazing bands. Especially blink 182, mayday parade, and boys like girls.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reply    Reply With Quote      Blog this Post    Report  


Lol what even


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idkKHyL7UrY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> OMF those are all amazing bands. Especially blink 182, mayday parade, and boys like girls.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


it was for a reply for a friend, all those sucks tbh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8UwSa4Sp70


----------



## DarkNightMoon (Apr 11, 2014)

The Alsatian Museum- Tout de sue de matin, on va marcher at la Alsatian Mus?um. On

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Alsatian Museum- Tout de sue de matin, on va marcher at la Alsatian Mus?um. On
Well then. Pretty sure those are the wrong words


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxSujfA-FLE


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9VlBLagt5Y


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

Angel'in Heavy Syrup


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/04-10-2014/


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=619442024786670&set=vb.166949770035900&type=2&theater


----------



## Farobi (Apr 11, 2014)

Power Bracelet


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...321055.1073741826.225079981054&type=1&theater


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

/join faerie


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

[17:17] <@Joeseph> sorry caden alex is mine
[17:18] <@Cadere> nope
[17:18] <@Cadere> he's alll mine
[17:18] <@Alex> im not gay wtf
[17:19] <@Joeseph> what. youve been decieving me for 3 years gtfo
[17:21] <@Alex> but like -- who the hell are you anyways

I don't even know how to explain this/why I copied this.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

http://aqwwiki.wikidot.com/the-master-s-hat


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 11, 2014)

"How"

Ohhh

I have been searching for your touch
Unlike any touch I've ever known
And I never thought about you much
Til I'm broken down and all alone, ohhh

Though I don't understand the meaning of love
I do not mind if I die trying, ohhh
Took it for granted when you lifted me up

I'm asking for your help
I am going through hell
Afraid nothing can save me but the sound of your voice
You cut out all the noise
And now that I can see mistakes so clearly now
I'd kill if I could take you back

But how?
But how?

I can feel it in my guts
What's going on with him now
And don't patronise me with lies
I'm a man, be a woman now, ohhh

I have been bound by the shackles of love
And I don't mind if I die tied up, ohhh
Took it for granted when you lifted me up

I'm asking for your help
I am going through hell
Afraid nothing can save me but the sound of your voice
You cut out all the noise
And now that I can see mistakes so clearly now
I'd kill if I could take you back

But how?
But how?
But how?
But how?

Ohh yeh
Why must we be so ugly
And please do not think ill of me
Why does the one you love
Become the one who makes you want to cry
Why?
Why?
Why?

(And how?
How?)

But I don't understand the meaning of love
I do not mind if I die trying
I do not mind if I die trying
I do not mind if I die trying


----------



## Seastar (Apr 11, 2014)

Miku

Uh... I was searching for a username on another website.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

thread for one and I was wondering if you'd forgotten about it?[/QUOTE]

 still want that abd?[/QUOTE]

Yes please![/QUOTE


----------



## Farobi (Apr 11, 2014)

http://tablet.hm.com/us/product/12090?article=12090-A


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 11, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/48d31b03c150d2056c93993f1b0896c0/tumblr_inline_mnp8ohWqA71qz4rgp.gif
Somewhat relating to this, I guess? XD


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?46137-sugargalaxy


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?46137-sugargalaxy



Lol, you copied my link? XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 11, 2014)

http://pokemondb.net/pokedex/national#gen-5


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g8QkkwBI-U

- - - Post Merge - - -



sugargalaxy said:


> Lol, you copied my link? XD



yes I did that on purpose


----------



## Beary (Apr 11, 2014)

I right a note to robin saying what is up with that kid

MY EYES ARE BLEEDING
THAT GRAMMAR PLS NO


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/04-10-2014/#/video-ndirect

no context warranted


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2014)

spheal


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g8QkkwBI-U
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Cool.


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

*cricket sound*


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2014)

I get to watch Frozen! Yay! 

Uh... yeah. I just did. ._.


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyoukai no Kanata


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

#4168B1

^Mega Man blue.


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

revolver vs shotgun 

Just finished Episode 3 of The Wolf Among Us; I still don't get why Mary's revolver is more powerful than the twin's shotguns.


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

Farobi: ill gogole that
ITookYourWaffles: gogole
Farobi: last word sa confession
Farobi: ya im gogoling it


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

Magnezone


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles: *****
Farobi: i know
Farobi: oooh snap!
ITookYourWaffles: xDDD
Farobi: xD
Farobi: i cantt breath omg
ITookYourWaffles: why?
Farobi: na its ok imm back to normal


----------



## Mary (Apr 12, 2014)

5663121968706018999


(Minecraft.)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Let's Go! Me & Bye Bye☆Cats

a song xD


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

unfezant


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?34666-Luckypinch


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

Deoxys


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.gamestop.com/ps-vita/games/akibas-trip-undead-undressed/114150


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

[00:54] <Pally> uuuuugggghhh
[00:54] <Skylark> uUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH
[00:54] <nakkine> muuugh
[00:55] <ITookYourWaffles> mhhhhhmmmmm yeaaaahhh!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

Kangaskhan


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA5Frgq3j5o


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

Rio 2

Watch Rio 2 Online : Angel Hathaway and Indicate Eisenberg are coming back to provide their opinions to Useful stone and Blu, a wide range of obviously uncommon Spix's Macaws living in Rio de Janeiro with their three kids. Their business owners, Nancy (voiced by Ann Mann) and Tulio (voiced by Rodrigo Santoro) are on an show in the Amazon forests looking for what's staying of the Spix's Macaws' population.

Rio 2

Watch Rio 2 Movie : Jewel selects a trip to the Amazon is to be able, and much to Blu's terrifying, the five of them fly off to be a aspect of Nancy and Tulio using the GPS on Blu's mobile mobile phone. But, all is not well in the forests. Loggers are illegitimately dangerous the vegetation, and the new nation of Jewels' dad, Eduardo (voiced by Phil Garcia), whom Useful stone considered was losing definitely. It is up to Nancy, Tulio and all of the birds to protected this useful sanctuary.

Only Lovers Left Alive

Watch Only Lovers Left Alive Movie Online : However, she is soon gone and, in contrast to Jarmusch's previous classification treatments, such as the battling designs regard Phantom Dog: Way of the Samurai, he does not viewpoint the recommendations of the animal of the evening movie into a new kind. What carries on are hypnotic tracking images through the black Tangiers and telling images of Detroit's post-industrial desolation.

Captain America The Soldier Winter

Watch Captain America The Soldier Winter Online : Not many of the existing comic protagonists assurance that attention, much less their own movies. Those with highly effective cores are hardly ever printed with exclusive individualities, either. But Bob Rogers, the once thin but willing kid who would provide for a government analysis at an starting age and become the symbol of a program of principles in a lot of length of fascism and world war, takes in a exclusive facet.

Captain America The Soldier Winter

Watch Captain America The Soldier Winter Movie : In “The Winter time Soldier,” new issues achieve the innovative. The S.H.I.E.L.D. Organization, with the excellent Captain’s assistance, thwarts the initiatives of a series of competitive buccaneers who, obviously, are trying to crack key organization details. Upon retrieving them, however, the recognizable Processor Anger (Samuel L. Jackson) discovers a new barrier in the security that may indication at a security breach.


Oculus

Watch Oculus Online : Connection, not causation, Tim scoffs. Kaylie, however, looks for to record proof of a paranormal way of life, training three camcorders on the reflection and using trip aware lighting and timed cellphone telephone phone calls to get rid of the hallucinations it causes. The reflection soon keeps on its choice, wilting close by plants and efficient Kaylie that a mild is an the the apple company organization.

Captain America The Soldier Winter

Watch Captain America The Soldier Winter Movie Online : the ideas of his character remain unburdened by real evolutions and challenging government specifications. There is a attraction about him that is infected, even alarming; when the evil alerts of the new world aim to go through his main, always there is a perform the same by the criminal activity. That locations him, perhaps, in that complicated classification strong-willed signs like A superhero and Spider-Man


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-BzkZm88H8


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

Dino freaking saur


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

/join hsmovie

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Telecommande-Magnetoscope-Sharp-G0247AJ-Occasion-Teste-Boin-Etat-Marche-/271022541733?pt=FR_LC_TV_Son_Home_Cinema_Accessoires_Image_Son_T%C3%A9l%C3%A9commandes&hash=item3f1a33cba5


lol i think we have this actually lolol


----------



## Locket (Apr 12, 2014)

help please?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

volbeat


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.aq.com/aw-character.asp?id=DragonUltraMaster


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

i have a vad fever and a ****ing bad headache prolly gonna die ugh


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

Typhlosion


----------



## katelynross (Apr 12, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/MmeZXJUvBEA


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

Bunnelby


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

Musharna


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/22vx8c/mo_skye_the_normal_wolf/


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 12, 2014)

“Change is coming to the world. Many fear change and will fight it with every fiber of their being. But sometimes, change is what they need the most. Sometimes, change is what sets them free.”


^ If you know where that's from then you get an A+ ^


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/mV05Oie.jpg


----------



## SlaughterShy (Apr 12, 2014)

http://akk.li/pics/anne.jpg

You probably don't want to click that.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 12, 2014)

SlaughterShy said:


> http://akk.li/pics/anne.jpg
> 
> You probably don't want to click that.


I will not fall for that agaIN I RECOGNIZE THAT LINK NAME OMF

Minccino


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 12, 2014)

:'(


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2014)

http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&seq=31


----------



## toxapex (Apr 13, 2014)

This time on my family computer...



Nothing. There is literally nothing. What the...?

I guess somebody cleared the history or whatever?


----------



## katelynross (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8brvPd8nbc


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

*Naota Nandab*


----------



## Flop (Apr 13, 2014)

http://pldh.net/media/pokemon/gen3/rusa_action/129.gif


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

I find it surprising that no one has accused me of being scum, but I suppose I'm glad that no one has. From quietly stalking this, I, as well as everyone else, have noticed that people who are under suspicion aren't really defending themselves. If they are, it's typically retaliation instead of giving substantial evidence to defend them. Sorry for the seemingly nonsensical post, but no one has even mentioned me, so I am not sure of what to say.

HI FLOP


----------



## Flop (Apr 13, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I find it surprising that no one has accused me of being scum, but I suppose I'm glad that no one has. From quietly stalking this, I, as well as everyone else, have noticed that people who are under suspicion aren't really defending themselves. If they are, it's typically retaliation instead of giving substantial evidence to defend them. Sorry for the seemingly nonsensical post, but no one has even mentioned me, so I am not sure of what to say.
> 
> HI FLOP



NOT OKAY.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

The center of the map is where we previously had a question mark and the white lines showed where the tunnels ran, branching out and running underneath each of the camps.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

kara no kyoukai


----------



## unravel (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.animeultima.tv/kyoukai-no-kanata-episode-6-english-subbed/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwmYIvieWHU


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2014)

girafarig


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 13, 2014)

http://wondering-hanamichi.tumblr.com/post/82535752974/kanoppai-hi-hello-you-asked-for-kuroha


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

no tags so sad


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

kyoukai-no-kanata


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 13, 2014)

kiloude city


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/usercp.php


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

Sleezter


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

Youtube.com/mikiestew2you


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

A major vulnerability has been disclosed for the technology that powers encryption across the majority of the internet. That includes Tumblr. Our team took immediate action to fix the issue, but you should still take some time to change your password, not only on Tumblr but on any other sites you visit.
You should also strongly consider enabling two-factor authentication. It'll go a long way to ensure that no one besides you can access your account. Thanks, and take care.


Change my password 



 35 East 21st St, 10th Floor. New York, NY 10010.
 Email settings


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

inconceivable


----------



## analytic (Apr 13, 2014)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/Jv40BvSyE1?limit=50&offset=50

wow


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2014)

?

wat


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.crunchyroll.com/chihayafuru


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.quicktopic.com/50/H/E6R6HWdSM5jQi


----------



## toxapex (Apr 13, 2014)

I wrote this in the comment box then copy/pasted it

I wrote this in the comment box then copy/pasted it


----------



## Farobi (Apr 13, 2014)

http://sot.ag/2zF9m/


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

ok but i dont think you know how much i ship them


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2014)

And if I lost everything
In my heart it means nothing
'Cause I have you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKS8n7W5Q-k


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

Another twist that happens is when Rick makes Ilsa get on the plane with Laszlo instead of staying with him.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I own this forum, you pleb.




LOL


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Uz1Vd0c.jpg


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

http://sodomywithsaddam.tumblr.com/


This blog is insane.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 13, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/M53tKE6qYu5


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 13, 2014)

http://lynn105.deviantart.com/


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

i actual wished i could kill people with my mind and no one would notice"


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

i dont even know anymore. i'll just ship her with everyone i guess


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

I posted this on tumblr, and I wanted to post it here. It's just a little short thing  I want to see your responses! I'll post mine in a spoiler in a bit.


1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
7) What's your town name?
8) How did you come up with this name?
9) Is your town complete?
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
11) What is the best thing about your town?
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
14) What is your favorite set?
15) Why is it your favorite set?
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
20) Do you Time-Travel?
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
23) What's your least favorite item?
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
25) Do you have a tan?
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?

My answers


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

the girl in diabolik lovers is such a skank omg


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

The Anime Network (Subscription based)
Anime News Network (Partners with other streaming sites)
Crackle (Commercial based)
Crunchyroll (Commercial based with subscription option)
Funimation (Hulu-based, with subscription option. Possibly transferring over to own media player). Library also available on youtube
Hulu (Commercial based with subscription option)
Netflix (Subscription only)
NicoNico (Free one-week simulcast with very cheap subscription option in beta. I mean really cheap: 25 cents. Nonrecurring. Why haven't I done this?). Occasional streams on Japanese site.
Nozomi Entertainment on Youtube (limited, often incomplete releases)
VizMedia (Hulu-based)


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)

Please stop I really don't give a **** what you are talking about gtfo and don't talk to me.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Please stop I really don't give a **** what you are talking about gtfo and don't talk to me.


dude seriously just block her js


Please stop I really don't give a **** what you are talking about gtfo and don't talk to me.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 14, 2014)

WELCOME TO DA HOOD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-asrGSFZfEs4/TpACvqEG71I/AAAAAAAAAO8/C36SuE_4zeg/s1600/wwmd.jpg


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 14, 2014)

SlaughterShy said:


> http://akk.li/pics/anne.jpg
> 
> You probably don't want to click that.



ffs Grace, you're still spreading that around?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

^^ lol that picture. scary maze game much?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN_4bpPDOXw


----------



## Flop (Apr 14, 2014)

Members 37,140 Active Members 5,780


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> boring sexlife?



I'm 15 lol.


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/22y9f7/serious_parents_of_children_who_have_committed/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrY-K7oGrZo


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.chicagonewsreport.com/2011/04/maryland-mcdonalds-black-girls-beat.html

It's old news but w/e.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

http://shrib.com/eJ2mWuqi


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> boring sexlife?


How to hump your bf/gf
http://fogu.com/hm11/marriage/how-to-get-married.php


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

People I don't ever want to come in contact with on the forums:

Just making a private list of trolls whom I don't want to come in to contact with.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

フルサイズ


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

death (?)


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 14, 2014)

wind turbine


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 14, 2014)

http://askhelixfossil.com/#378can


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 14, 2014)

It disappeared? I've heard of people's ACNL games suddenly disappearing before, I have no idea how it happens though. That's awful, sorry to hear that. 
I'll try dupe a bunch of stuff for your new town. A few million bells and beans and cider and a good luck roll, and maybe some balloons and gracie furniture/clothes? I'll give them to you when we next play NL. 

(A message I sent to my friend on Facebook, whose town recently went poof lol. I mentioned duping. Bad MysteryMoonbeam. >_>)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z25g0huT6hE


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 14, 2014)

♥


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

cos y not


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 14, 2014)

James Earl Jones


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/yN9lQg4


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?161247-Some-Fortune-Cookie-Items-and-Silver-Bug-Net

A link to my thread


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

anything


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

chrome://crash


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

WELCOME TO DA HOOD


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/5cc49af3f4e617c58b97a77249f58a97/tumblr_n3bgasdanp1so25oio2_500.png


----------



## Prisma (Apr 15, 2014)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsgfvBaqrKk


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

(─‿‿─)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

Warm Bodies


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/5630192.gif?1761

Oh...


----------



## Bowie (Apr 15, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yKqwxX9CGwE


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ybIROZVQPw


----------



## milktea (Apr 15, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/a4bd92f2bc17a81733824b7dcb44a876/tumblr_mycl89UU4H1re8eigo1_1280.jpg


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.gaiaonline.com/marketplace/itemdetail/10016935


----------



## Mariah (Apr 15, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/9b734a817941201794b8f53c6569bd3f/tumblr_mx7mz2XTzg1re4jrlo1_400.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2014)

You: can you drive a car? 
Santa: Plug me in to your car and try it.


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Even though they cancled this week's spring break, oh. Holy crap I have 2 essays and a full folder of work to do so I won't fail Butcher's class.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 15, 2014)

It does not work?


----------



## Locket (Apr 15, 2014)

I know i said this but this is what happens when i press CTRL+V:



nothing...


----------



## katelynross (Apr 15, 2014)

*****, people like you, I don't get ya
Claimin' you a baller but your momma living with ya


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 15, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal, so I could trade him for one of my dreamies 

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? A beautiful town, because what makes a beatiful town for me would be having all of my dreamies, and if I had all of my dreamies, I woudln't need a lot of bells.

3) Who are your favorite villagers? My top five are Gladys, Rudy, Queenie, Willow, and Phoebe.

4) What is your favorite item in the game? Beans. 

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Probably one of the Resetti guys, but none of them really bother me.

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? I haven't had any stand-out funny moments yet.

7) What's your town name? Celadon and Chrome

8) How did you come up with this name? Celadon is my favorite Pokemon town, and Chrome I found through googling for a color-themed things.

9) Is your town complete? No.

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) Celadon - 13+ mil, Chrome - IDK

11) What is the best thing about your town? Celadon - Gladys <3, Chrome - Rudy <3

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? Alone. ;.;

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Dig-up and analyze fossils, talk to villagers who are awake.

14) What is your favorite set? None.

15) Why is it your favorite set? IDK

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? The villagers.

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? I saw a screenshot from somebody's birthday celebration. Freya was saying that she wanted to put 666 candles on their cake as a joke. e.e

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? Both 2's

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Buy my dreamies.

20) Do you Time-Travel? No.

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? All the items would be more helpful in the long-run, as long as I could store them all. If not, then bells.

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? No.

23) What's your least favorite item? I don't have one.

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 1-2 hours

25) Do you have a tan? No.

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Diana is cuter, so her. I do like Bob, though.

27) Who is your least favorite villager? Probably Tabby or Jambette

28) Have you achieved perfect town? No.

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Island tours are much more fun.

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Celadon doesn't, but Chrome's layout is going to be rainbow-themed.

31) Why do you play animal crossing? IDEK. I enjoy it and find it kinda relaxing, I guess...

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? No! o.o'


Lol! xD


----------



## katelynross (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.goodanime.net/animal_crossing_movie


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.snappypixels.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/oh-no-you-didnt-9.jpg


----------



## peniny (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.hear2heal.com/images/HARBOR LIGHTS San Diego Night.jpg


----------



## Farobi (Apr 15, 2014)

dafuq dt


----------



## Galactan (Apr 15, 2014)

Franis pls


----------



## Beary (Apr 15, 2014)

http://thekookiemonster.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/cookie-doe.jpg


----------



## katelynross (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.simplydresses.com/shop/viewitem-PD1188829


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxl9mn2hyl1qdp43no1_500.gif


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l69A1tqzDLA


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RwKY2_26qOo/Sw2a9n1HBsI/AAAAAAAABRM/50__G3glfd0/s400/giftttttttttt.jpg


----------



## Hot (Apr 16, 2014)

[04:19] <@Angel> oh holy **** its mothers day 
[04:19] <@Joseph> CALL YO MAMA
[04:20] <@Cadere> i was just an ass to her crap
[04:20] <@Joseph> talk 'bout a choice of words


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145081-You-can-come-catalog-some-stuff


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ


----------



## milktea (Apr 16, 2014)

3153-4073-1077


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


(I think i really like faces)


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?105043-Pok%E9mon-Friend-Safari


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.gamesprays.com/images/icons/seriously-u-suck-p-3202_preview.jpg


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?163780-Casual-Price-Check


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?151852-Gold-Roses-5-TBT-bells-each

Oh, old thread. Ignore that.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

finished klk <3


----------



## Hot (Apr 16, 2014)

[14:34] <@Joseph> kai
[14:34] <@Angel> what
[14:34] <@Joseph> its not mothers day. 
[14:35] <@Angel> oh. its not?
[14:35] <@Joseph> you just made me go to the store and buy her a white gold necklace for no reason
[14:36] <@Angel> you should still be thankful for your mom sheesh


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

"put a price on it.."


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.kidshelp.com.au/

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmfao


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 16, 2014)

Spoiler



?



oh


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

$$$Pimped as hell$$$


----------



## Grahamlin12 (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=483757


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2014)

MaRiaH: I don't care
MaRiaH: You are not my mom
You: Huh?
Don't drop it: ^


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KexiTeGALyk&list=FLpHu_nQ_uNcSJcAZ0apo5xg&index=204


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

https://andrewsidea.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/rashomon41.jpg


----------



## Mariah (Apr 16, 2014)

http://dx.com/p/ps2-game-controller-to-pc-usb-converter-789


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/result/16762196/7637068/


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

Cloth Maker machine (10 Small Material Stone, 5 Bottles from fishing, 2 Copper, and 3 Clippers)


----------



## Togekiss906 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fearīteiru wa saikōdesu!


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqlq0BBst64&feature=youtu.be

- - - Post Merge - - -

NSFW


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2014)

err nevermind >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

/join djinn


----------



## Hot (Apr 17, 2014)

no tags so sad


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3UBtRF1xsA


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

[video=facebook;365575443567201]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=365575443567201[/video]


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

?My uncle sent me here...? she said quietly.

I was writing a book...


----------



## Hot (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah whatever. To be quite honest, I've heard those words too many times for me to feel offended.


----------



## peniny (Apr 17, 2014)

can  i see the wine list


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

http://i.gyazo.com/a10f1bd425e139c2a77839080f20a46d.png


----------



## Remakine (Apr 17, 2014)

http://beta.cursevoice.com/my-keys

Giving away beta keys is a thing...


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.aq.com/aw-character.asp?id=Eledier


----------



## peniny (Apr 17, 2014)

http://images.ezgif.com/tmp/gif_366x200_d12319.gif


----------



## katelynross (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEcSf1UUXoQ


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 17, 2014)

http://i.gyazo.com/dce871efcc4b9f3e750383958c6dcc88.png


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 17, 2014)

11. Residence hall policies (a) Electrical Outlets: There are a limited number of electrical outlets in each room, and these may not be altered for any reason. No more than two appliances may be plugged into a double electrical outlet at any time. Only one U.L.-approved power-strip extension cord no longer than 6 feet with built-in circuit breakers is allowed per resident. These are the only type of extension cords allowed in the residence halls.


----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)

It's murder
Was it worth it?
This is your fault
You chose this path


----------



## Prisma (Apr 18, 2014)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Cariad (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...eamies!!!-10-get-1-dreamie-ANNOUNCING-WINNERS!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 18, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/e3760744f2217760914c99d3489d100f/tumblr_inline_mik5k3kMsT1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## bwilkes (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/Greek/70157411?trkid=13462103


----------



## PhantomRose (Apr 18, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9m2qnT8wB1rvp76wo2_500.gif 
haha hilarious.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Duh duh duhhhhh


----------



## Twix (Apr 19, 2014)

wtf


----------



## Locket (Apr 19, 2014)

soo help i can never see my post about help so look:



to be exact my screen zoomed in 
HELP!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-16_ADso02w&list=UUOlSIVTg-mCbH-03rrNvSDQ


----------



## katelynross (Apr 20, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=PET...57.4255j0j1&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Farobi (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.ninonline.org/forum/uploads/profile/photo-4175.png?_r=1390040109


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2014)

Eh, I lack social skills?


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2014)

www.anime44.com/anohana-episode-5


----------



## peniny (Apr 20, 2014)

http://imgur.com/SKqvuK5?tags


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome to Mafia Scum, {USERNAME}! If this is your first time playing Mafia, be sure to read the Newbie Guide located here for all of the basics (Though if you have played before, you should still read it as our requirements may be different than others you may have participated in). Have fun!

Just sending out PMs to new users. w/e.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 20, 2014)

http://tablejeb23.tumblr.com/post/81255064556/just-some-jojos-hanging-out


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlwSPMwAqbM


----------



## Marii (Apr 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNfLOvnBRSg


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/activity.php


----------



## Prisma (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zrDI5bUcVU


----------



## Marii (Apr 20, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/YdFcDRf.png


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

yeah don't worry caden.
i only talk bad about people on irc and on skype.


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

http://oi61.tinypic.com/2gvphdj.jpg


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

NOoooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

( ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 23, 2014)

```
TITLE: Destroy A Villager
Content of post: Kill _______ ([I]villager name[/I])
```


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 23, 2014)

IvaPearl


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

/expel


----------



## Ami (Apr 23, 2014)

Rosie cakes


----------



## Nouris (Apr 23, 2014)

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?165389-Pokeball-collectible


----------



## Farobi (Apr 23, 2014)

Fearthecuteness


----------



## unravel (Apr 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdveCgbEQAQ

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nouris said:


> Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you



You been rick roll'd


----------



## Farobi (Apr 23, 2014)

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/fcnperez/higurashi.jpg


----------



## unravel (Apr 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_K7URZIiDQ


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/activity.php


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 23, 2014)

A giggle emerged

(I was in the middle of writing something.)


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

(3K + Togepi egg)


----------



## Ami (Apr 24, 2014)

眠い...


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2014)

https://24.media.tumblr.com/6439f81a434397f11b84e29348390c27/tumblr_mkq0oabQC41rsnzy2o1_1280.jpg


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

http://bellculator.herokuapp.com/villagersearch


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

http://textcraft.net/#home


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2014)

http://youtu.be/P7gMkiOPSeA


----------



## Farobi (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ghts_brave_battle_announced_for_3ds_in_europe


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...l-Tree-Forums-Ghost-Sightings&highlight=ghost

Reading this thread makes me laugh  but yeah im a ghost now what else is new? I like spaghetti


----------



## Kamukoma (Apr 24, 2014)

소방호수로 학생을 구조하던 화물기사 아저씨


----------



## heichou (Apr 24, 2014)

http://oi57.tinypic.com/35je7nq.jpg


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

/hostevent


----------



## unravel (Apr 24, 2014)

erratically


----------



## kasane (Apr 24, 2014)

(ノ＞▽＜。)ノ


----------



## unravel (Apr 24, 2014)

http://fogu.com/hm11/farm/cats-dogs-and-horse.php


----------



## Farobi (Apr 24, 2014)

oh you're blue?? interesting......


this is a joke


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 24, 2014)

Those industry fat cats try to put a price on my music, but it wants to be free

Quote from K.K. Slider


----------



## unravel (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-lov.../things-not-to-say-to-introvert?src=soc_fcbks


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

ugh these girls that sit in my booth every lunch are ohing ghetto and just throw their food and wrappers on the floor. it's ohing gross; how'd they even get into this school

Ranting. W/e.


----------



## Froda (Apr 24, 2014)

http://sparklingworms.tumblr.com/post/80032930494


----------



## peniny (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?168114-julian-the-smug-unicorn!


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Ghost


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTAOgwD9Yc0


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2014)

http://img1.targetimg1.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/12/96/12960083.jpg


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 24, 2014)

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39914277511/the-above-video-shows-you-how-the-map-choosing


----------



## heichou (Apr 24, 2014)

Always happy in a crowd, you love to converse, to relate, and above all to have fun. You tend to think in a more holistic manner than many others. Like a crow you are attracted to shiny objects, new ideas, playful exciting colors and the thrill of a new personal relationship. You love to talk or gossip. You are highly invested in the reality of day-to-day life. Practicality is far more important than issues of honor or allegiance. You are a creature of the here and now. You are a natural multi-tasker, often switching mid-thought from one duty to another. You have a flair for presenting your personality in your work, and are known as a great storyteller and natural actor. You are very skilled at taking in a barrage of information and distilling what is most important from it. Naturally charming, you are quick to win new friends. Over stimulation is a danger.


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px-6bmqZl28


----------



## Farobi (Apr 25, 2014)

Sataric


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 25, 2014)

hey


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

Renai DEATH Game


----------



## doveling (Apr 25, 2014)

my password ; u ;;


----------



## Farobi (Apr 25, 2014)

out


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 25, 2014)

your mom is a piece of trash
oops why did that come up


----------



## unravel (Apr 25, 2014)

egwre br gw rgerhnj aeuh eatn tefiweg l gewip grh e[ofhe;/  bsidpfogwrph  h feuopfhef hwrpg hw0phou g;niu giu gg iugukjgbkjl higbui hiugbkj biubhkj nm,noih ukhbjklnkm,kho nklnkl jilknm.,m po n lkn;l k[k


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 25, 2014)

There's a little truth in every lie.

Uhhh I have no clue what this is from :/


----------



## Hot (Apr 25, 2014)

i dont caare


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.variedcelluloid.net/images/reviews/girlbossbluescounterattack/08.JPG


----------



## Farobi (Apr 26, 2014)

i assume your keys are from humble bundle?


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)

Adventures of Jimmy Neutron vs. Jimmy Negatron


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq_d8VSM0nw


----------



## matt (Apr 26, 2014)

Why auction your items anywhere else? ACBay.com is the place to bay


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 26, 2014)

Auto-Void


----------



## matt (Apr 26, 2014)

Fresh apples are only found at tescos. If you want manky mouldy apples, go elsewhere


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

<!-- Wikplayer http://www.wikplayer.com -->

<!-- Wikplayer code end -->


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv5INioRSHA


----------



## Ami (Apr 26, 2014)

weeding day


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

化け物


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## mariop476 (Apr 26, 2014)

When I was a young lad, all I ever wanted from Santa Claus was a Shetland pony, on my fifth birthday....


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sieibZ7C6LA


----------



## Hot (Apr 26, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

^lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_raXzIRgsA


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54852487291/animal-crossing-sprites-masterpost


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2014)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hd-gOhxjg...JpBE/s1600/tumblr_m64j6dq5Is1rskk8io7_500.gif


----------



## Improv (Apr 26, 2014)

414141


----------



## radical6 (Apr 26, 2014)

[6:28:29 PM] kallie: this proves dog superority
[6:29:07 PM] kallie: Hey, imd rs
[6:29:09 PM] zuzu: http://lh5.ggpht.com/-pSWIhZLAk74/UQqIU0Aq8II/AAAAAAAAAjs/Dfg0U5y1ZFQ/s9000/cute-dog+1.JPG theres a ot of dogs
[6:29:15 PM] zuzu: im drs
[6:29:29 PM] zuzu: The drag reduction system (or DRS) is a form of driver adjustable bodywork aimed at reducing aerodynamic drag in order to increase top speed and promote overtaking. It is an adjustable rear wing of the car, which moves in response to driver commands.
[6:29:35 PM] zuzu: you are drag reduction system
[6:30:10 PM] kallie: im dead
[6:30:38 PM] zuzu: drag reduction system


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 26, 2014)

Sarishinohara


----------



## Farobi (Apr 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DEQmoKR5Bs


----------



## squirtle (Apr 27, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/957f8e502db55ed783d5ecfca86d1935/tumblr_inline_mlmiqvO0hM1qh8c3r.gif#_=_

I'm SCREAMING.


----------



## heichou (Apr 27, 2014)

when you're alone, life can be a little rough..
makes you feel like you're 5 foot tall
when it's just you, times can be tough!
when there's no one there to catch ur fall


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidbrYZfYU4#t=23


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

I love you so, Vivi! And when tomorrow comes along. Bye-bye is what I'll say when I turn and walk away.


----------



## Ami (Apr 27, 2014)

MayFox


----------



## Hot (Apr 27, 2014)

oh god i just had a dream about reddit and candy help


----------



## unravel (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?169712-Villager-Stitches/page2


----------



## Farobi (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?169712-Villager-Stitches/page2


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/h8p6smL.jpg


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 27, 2014)

"Hello, Stonehenge! Who takes the Pandorica, takes the universe, but, bad news everyone, 'cause guess who! Ha! Listen, you lot you're all whizzing about. It's really very distracting. Could you all just stay still a minute because I AM TALKING!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEmZjqzBgWc


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

http://lilycove-crossing.tumblr.com/


----------



## Liseli (Apr 27, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/96ad6ae2b4dcb7b25e7b57e3cf2005e8/tumblr_mqtttbYz0n1qh1x6ko1_500.png


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

guren no yumiya


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

nothing


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## amemome (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.elle.com/news/culture/ki...pr_FBPAGE&spr_id=1448_53750142&linkId=8004743


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?38182-coseacant


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

SkyHavenCrossing


----------



## Farobi (Apr 27, 2014)

Farobi said:


> With my (moderate) experience of Epic Mafia, I think I'll understand what will happen in this game.
> 
> Night 0 is literally a guessing game, but the outcome of the actions tonight will have a huge impact for Town and Mafia if they roll the dice right. If the Cop inspects Mafia tonight, it's best to give out that information on Day 1 because there's a Doctor who'll likely protect you the following night - and that'll give Town a huge advantage with one potential Mafia down. That is assuming that the Blues don't die on Night 0, or if the Doctor protects the right person.  There is one thing we should all watch out for though: *counterclaims*. We (Town and Mafia) all know the number of roles & the roles themselves. A counterclaim is basically Mafia pretending to be the Cop, giving out their "rolecheck" for a certain day. A fakecop's rolechecked-victim is usually Town-aligned though, which makes it harder for town to analyze which among the two is the real cop.
> 
> What do you guys think the Cop should do if they rolecheck an innocent? Should they out it when the rolechecked person is in trouble, or out it as soon as possible?


..


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2014)

swagadoodley


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll put it in tags so people don't have to click to see it.


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

My toe still bleeding you dawg.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

and


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

Yu Narukami


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

tell me when your gates are open uwu


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you so much ;_; please tell me when she's ready! I'll try and get one of my villagers to move out soon 

what the...


----------



## Husky (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-of-Villagers-Based-on-Popularity-Huge-Update

oh


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

acnlfriendzone


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys end fast because dk is fat hahaha

***sarcasm


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85C-0PZ3isw


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

Simon from Gurren Lagann


----------



## unravel (Apr 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqVfoZdYaDQ


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 28, 2014)

//solution to life ; never stop eating


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 28, 2014)

http://jommeez.tumblr.com/post/78566853766/wow-first-of-all-how-do-you-even-touch-a-bird


----------



## skarmew (Apr 28, 2014)

森 

srsly wtf.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

The Trickish Puppeteer


----------



## ransu (Apr 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM4BkVUehak


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.troll.me/images/asian-chuck-norris/asian-chuck-norris-makoto-nagano.jpg


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 28, 2014)

"If you don't finish your dinner or disobey your parents, a big, scary Uchi will come to you in your sleep and bring terrible nightmares!"


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

*Username:* Tell us your TBT username.
*TBT Mafia Games Completed:* Tell us how many Mafia games you have completed on TBT. Hosts with more completed games may be given priority in the queues.
*Game Type:* Tell us which queue your game will belong in. Generally, if your game is planned for 20 players or less, it belongs in the Mini Mafia queue. If your game is more than 20 players, it belongs in Mafia queue. More queues may be offered in the future.
*Game Theme:* If your game is going to have a theme, tell us here. Remember, you don't need to have a theme if you don't want!
*Game Setup Notes:* Tell us about the general planned setup of your game. If you don’t know, that’s usually a sign you're not ready to sign up yet.


----------



## Hot (Apr 28, 2014)

[MO]-

(post too short)


----------



## Improv (Apr 28, 2014)

Currently Reading:
Lies
Divergent

Finished Books:
1. Gone
2. Hunger
3. Paper Towns
4. Looking for Alaska
5. The Fault In Our Stars
6. The Stonekeeper
7. The Stonekeeper's Curse
8. The Kill Order
9. The Maze Runner 
10. The Scorch Trials
11. The Death Cure
12. The Perks of Being a Wallflower
13. It's Kind Of A Funny Story
14. Ethan Frome
15. Animal Farm
16. Lord of the Flies


16/100 books read.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=98WtmW-lfeE


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2014)

504 Gateway Time-out

nginx/0.8.54

Another forum website did that when I tried to reply in a forum game, and right now it's still not working :/


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 28, 2014)

fshkda;ladkkladf
what if they sell pink horse masks
Apr 26, 10:07 PM


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 28, 2014)

Mayor Name:
Town:
Requested Item(s)/Set(s):
Price Offer:
If you request that I Time Travel to get the items to you sooner: Yes / No 
Any other order inquiries: 
Any additional requests (such as what town to trade in, if you have a preference, or if you would like refurbishing done!):

I always copy the order forms haha.


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh yeah, that.


----------



## Improv (Apr 28, 2014)

Maggie Stiefvater
--
(i was looking for someone on goodreads lol)


----------



## Hot (Apr 29, 2014)

"" is the most confusing emoticon ever. don't.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

http://images6.fanpop.com/image/pho...mage-elsa-the-snow-queen-36316667-450-199.gif


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Apr 29, 2014)

*Click for post with 1000 amount*


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2014)

Advising a customer... Ugh, I forgot the second part. >.<

(Um...)


----------



## Ami (Apr 29, 2014)

MerryCakes28


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

Teehee


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

Spoiler: [SIZE=4



"RESERVED VILLAGERS"][/SIZE]


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Apr 30, 2014)

<Waffles> yep sry for lying to you
<Farobi> DAMN can i have that role 
<Farobi> oh wait...


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> <Waffles> yep sry for lying to you
> <Farobi> DAMN can i have that role
> <Farobi> oh wait...



I don't remember you joining in irc


----------



## Farobi (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...733;&#24417;&p=2859656&viewfull=1#post2859656


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.japrocksampler.com/images/artist_fullsize/717.jpg


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Improv (Apr 30, 2014)

battle royale


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2014)

-x Shackled Wings x-


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

Hestia


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...r-Name-What-would-it-be&p=2894578#post2894578


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2014)

Is this weird? http://oi57.tinypic.com/14c5hf8.jpg

Yeah it's weird. XD


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Ti's a yretsym... ro si ti?


----------



## kasane (May 1, 2014)

ლ(ಠ益ಠლ


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2014)

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg244/blaze_fire12/GIFs/DATASSSSSS_zps5cc86b88.gif


----------



## Prisma (May 1, 2014)

http://acpath.tumblr.com/


----------



## Farobi (May 5, 2014)

Waffles is gay: so did jud ko ka pro town
Waffles is gay is now Offline.
Faboboi: wait
Waffles is gay is now Online.
Waffles is gay: Can u copy paste


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/07e1311cb79a7477a874716253901e63/tumblr_mof2kdJFAX1rz31j5o2_r1_400.gif

Creepy Jambette Gif


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2014)

Oh... that kind of thing again. -.-

(I don't know why it's copied.)

Edit: I'm confused. This post didn't count at all. It doesn't even say I posted last in this. (I doubt editing it will make it count.)


----------



## Holla (May 12, 2014)

Everyone seems to be getting Alpha Sapphire but it makes me confused, like why????


----------



## hanzy (May 12, 2014)

a	b
c	d
a	c
b	d
d	a
c	b
d	b
b	c
a	d
b	a

(don't really remember what this is that I copied? haha)


----------



## Zura (May 12, 2014)

Yᵒᵘ Oᶰˡʸ Lᶤᵛᵉ Oᶰᶜᵉ


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*5900-2260-3101

THAT'S THE DREAM ADDRESS OF LIMBO, WHICH IS A REALLY NICE TOWN.*


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)

GS I Love You


----------



## Hot (May 12, 2014)

[ /color][ /size]

Just a temporary posting style on another forum.


----------



## Improv (May 12, 2014)

[Q]uests are an important part of an RPG. Quests guide the player to various places, tell stories and give a reason to do all the monster and item hunting. So we decided to add quests to Cube World as well.
----
I forgot to copy the 'q' in the word 'quests' while telling a friend about this, ahah.


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2014)

:c & ok

(This is a really dumb thing to copy)


----------



## Hot (May 15, 2014)

I would say "Gg wp" but meh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Rog7JZJAg


----------



## unravel (May 15, 2014)

Obsidian Mansion


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Hound00med (May 15, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?177618-Get-out!


----------



## PurplPanda (May 15, 2014)

[15:36] <&Jubs4> pg-13!!!


----------



## hanzy (May 15, 2014)

http://www.markedbyteachers.com/gcs...tmosphere-in-this-extract-from-the-novel.html

Ugh english revision.


----------



## Sanaki (May 15, 2014)

http://i.gyazo.com/d05bd9266b7580f9d936d2cd22b8e2d7.png


----------



## libby2999 (May 15, 2014)

Lauren


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2014)

koikoi


----------



## m12 (May 16, 2014)

PegRum9


wut.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2014)

658


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2014)

Note this is not the same as the other keyboard thread since you don't have to worry about the next.

So basically, smash the keys, and make a sentence:

ertyu

Even rats treat your uniqueness.

go go go go go!


----------



## Andelsky (May 16, 2014)

Saint-Laurent, Montreal, QC

Looking for a dog park close to our hotel.. .-.


----------



## hanzy (May 16, 2014)

http://i60.tinypic.com/33jh2xu.gif


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwhHVNuHdjM


----------



## Capella (May 16, 2014)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/jnXvh29KTn


----------



## Puffy (May 16, 2014)

私のホバークラフトは鰻でいっぱいです


----------



## Hot (May 16, 2014)

internetainment


----------



## Improv (May 16, 2014)

Octavian


----------



## Mariah (May 17, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/VHFKq1r.png


----------



## CR33P (May 17, 2014)

weaves for cheap prices


----------



## kasane (May 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHWLC5cZCFc


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSf8DNFG5Bg


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

http://i44.tinypic.com/14e3w51.jpg


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 17, 2014)

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/38001693.jpg

First time ever I get to ctrl+v something out! LOL


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2014)

http://www.ccf.org.ph


----------



## libby2999 (May 17, 2014)

Hatred

What? Why was that in my CLT-V?


----------



## Hot (May 17, 2014)

oops.


----------



## Andelsky (May 17, 2014)

denim vest


----------



## PurplPanda (May 17, 2014)

[15:02] <Tinaa> brb need wine


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2014)

Is there room at the inn?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 17, 2014)

http://www.htc.com/au/smartphones/htc-one-s/

Phonesss


----------



## Marii (May 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-dump-thread&p=3005442&viewfull=1#post3005442


----------



## Mariah (May 17, 2014)

http://i.gyazo.com/f3418edc5f58d694ade2f6cd169200d0.png


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 17, 2014)

იმდენად ნოსტალგია ამ სიმღერას. საოცარი!


----------



## hanzy (May 18, 2014)

❅ ❄ ❆


----------



## Hot (May 18, 2014)

http://www.syndroneonline.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=8926


----------



## Moonstone-June (May 18, 2014)

♥1. I want to replace Wendy, who should I replace her for? (Out of my best of the best villagers?)
♣2. Do my Dreamies even fit my town? ;-; I have a candy cute thing going on.
♪3. I really kinida want tangy, would she fit?
♠4. I want to keep, Pietro Diana Tammi sprinkle, and Rod for sure,
♦5. Do they fit?
?Can you visit my town via dream squire? And tell me if they fit? ( Warning don't rember last time it was updated )
Thank you please let me know ASAP because I'm making a poster


----------



## Farobi (May 19, 2014)

Waffles: i will join mafia
Farobi: oh ok join
Farobi: make ur sign up post
Farobi: "i solemnly swear i won't pm. also, i'll teach farobi how this **** is done." 
Waffles: :|
Waffles: you sure ?


----------



## Hot (May 19, 2014)

B5dxcgbtfxbyfdbydb


----------



## poliwag0 (May 19, 2014)

cardboard set (not sofa)
7-11 set
fruit set
kitchen set (mainly kitchen island)
afternoon tea set
buffet server
beans
lolly's pic
bob's pic
any pretty/cute items I guess?


----------



## libby2999 (May 19, 2014)

Sarah has a little brother named Jake whom she doesn?t really like but their mom/dad makes them play outside together. They find a rock and turn it over and Jake gets trapped in some magical world with sea monsters and things and Sarah has to go save her little brother and learns that she likes him, even though he is annoying. Possible magical events/problems Sarah has to face; sea monster and Jake can?t swim, an evil wizard who wants to turn them to stone, needing to find an object, escaping, saving Jake, ect. 

Lol, its the summary of a childrens' story I have to write for class.


----------



## unravel (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (May 21, 2014)

_x 21 entries due to 100 TBT Bells_


----------



## m12 (May 21, 2014)

Alice (~Ally@22244682.F55B95D3.6636D440.IP) Quit (Connection reset by peer)
* Alice (~Ally@protectedhost-CC5B7440.dhcp-dynamic.fibreop.ns.bellaliant.net) has joined #ermagerdff14
* Cent (kaijophane@BellTreeForums.vhost) has left #ermagerdff14
* Alice is now known as Unidentified31311
<m12> alice leave omg
<m12> lel
<m12> LEL
<m12> ALICE
<m12> omg
<m12> leave so I can claim this


___________________

HAH


----------



## Ami (May 21, 2014)

Snap_8UMmWp5N9M918036823.png


----------



## tessabel (May 21, 2014)

The following sets are FULL
Blue
Gracie
Green
Modern
Ranch
Regal
Robo


The following sets are ALMOST FULL (missing 1 or 2 pieces)
Card
Harvest
Mush

The following sets are PARTIAL (missing 3+ pieces)
Cabana
Golden
Sloppy
Sweets


----------



## unravel (May 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6kqw7za8N8


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

a4090618@drdrb.net

Pasted from my phone's clipboard. It's some 10 minute throwaway email from the other night.


----------



## Ami (May 21, 2014)

ye id


----------



## Farobi (May 21, 2014)

In-Game Items
- EverQuest Next Landmark Permanent Beta Access


----------



## lazuli (May 21, 2014)

Visual Arts Scholastic Event


----------



## hanzy (May 21, 2014)

SampleAppv303_Internal_v1
vb2


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 22, 2014)

Oh my glob! Enter me!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

Hand out the lollipops and offer free sucking techniques classes 

haha copied to show a friend


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2014)

ba96c6


----------



## Hot (May 22, 2014)

Www.acnlconfessions.tumblr.com


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpsbj0OoeNo


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

you should build AD Soraka then you get the best bananas


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpsbj0OoeNo


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFx3WX4DES0


----------



## libby2999 (May 22, 2014)

Spoodles?


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2014)

https://24.media.tumblr.com/071afed6ee593fe86aed53ec93862624/tumblr_n5rgleaA0v1r0hv8uo1_500.gif


----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/c7039ceb6a19fd54b2eda547886b8d84/tumblr_n5s10kHUb21sx3pnqo1_500.png


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

Russian blue kitten


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

????????????????????????


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?139143-Things-You-Miss-from-Gamecube


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

[02:09] <@Loser> why am i so
[02:09] <@Loser> ****ing awkward
[02:09] <@God> awkward people are cute
[02:10] <@Exotic> ^^ only people who look cute can make awkward cute


----------



## Cariad (May 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?176357-quot-Feel-good-quot-videos


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

http://rnbmain.thisisrnb.netdna-cdn...e+Baggage+Claim+Premieres+LA+7-00IkrEEEtl.jpg


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

[02:16:15] <~Jubs4> YAAAAAAAAS SAKURAAAAAI


----------



## Waluigi (May 23, 2014)

► 0:55► 0:55
www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq3abPnEEGE
27 Apr 2011 - Uploaded by PIFTSdotexe
it is a mystery - YouTube. Subscribe 3,605. All comments (125). Share your thoughts. Top ...


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

why are you so lame


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

[13:53:26] <~Jubs4> can tina be an irc princess?


----------



## dragonair (May 23, 2014)

Rook


----------



## libby2999 (May 23, 2014)

Sarah stumbled and she fell. 
She landed by a giant shell. 
?Jake, where are you?? Sarah shouted.

The snail who lived in the giant shell asked,
?Who are you looking for??
?I?m looking for my annoying little brother.? said Sarah
?I?ve seen a little boy, he ran that way, toured the wishing well.?
?Thank you, Sir Snail.? said Sarah. 

---

Its a refrain from a kids story I needed to write for class. I just changed a few words maybe 4 times.


----------



## dragonair (May 23, 2014)

The Best of SammyClassicSonicFan 2


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTA0o0DUEqw


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 24, 2014)

Enjoy the toy hammer!


----------



## Sanaki (May 24, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/fd9b2f2180355d4181814a59244b62a1/tumblr_inline_n3a3qa0P591szql1i.gif


----------



## Glikk (May 24, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/41a2845bdd601fc8fb2adec0ce48b4e8/tumblr_n5c0chTPe81tbtd5yo1_400.jpg

I can't remember why I copied this.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

PSN ID:
Time Zone:
Mic:
Console/Handheld: (IE PS3/PSP/PS Vita/PS4)
Preferred Game Genre: 

aaha from the thread lol


----------



## Hot (May 25, 2014)

Just had the Mocha Cake yesterday. Can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Bellxis (May 25, 2014)

✿

...okay??


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cnQCk0u49w


----------



## Balverine (May 25, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/EN6Fd1h.png

ah yes


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 28, 2014)

___
       __     / ::.:\
     /::::'-.|::::&&&&&
     |::::::.\\ .&&&&/ \
      \ ::..::\\:&&? <,(
       \ ::::. \\ &&  _/
      /::'.:::. \\&&.|._
      | ..:'-.- / )___\ \
       \ :::   /./|))))) '
         '-..-'./ \ --| \\
              ||   ) .|  \\.
              |\  /___|   \_)
              |_)///|\\\
                 ||||\\\'
                  \  | |
                 _.\ / /.__
              .-' \/ | |/  '-.
            / .  .(  | | .  .  \
          _|_   .  \ | |   .   _|_
         /    '-.  #)|)|#  . -'   \
        |   .    ##/ | |###    .   |
        |  . .  ####\|\|####  . .  |
         \___ .-'########## '-.___/
          |     .  *####*  .     |
           \  . . / . . .\  . .  /
            \    / .  .  .\  .  /
              '-( .    .  .)-.'
                  ' ----- '
                    / /
                   / /
                   ( (
                    \ \
                     \ \
                      ) )
                      / /


----------



## Hot (May 28, 2014)

[ color=#333333][ size=90][/size][/color]


----------



## Bellxis (May 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZt4QDR0jfo
suuuure


----------



## thebootycall (May 28, 2014)

*Game of Thrones Spoilers lol*



Spoiler



AND THEN ROBB DIES AND HIS WIFE FML


----------



## Farobi (May 28, 2014)

i saw the box in the middle!


----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

penisburps:

lindsaylohoean:

does ke$ha go by k€sha in europe 
i dunno ask will.je.suis


----------



## Elov (May 28, 2014)

" _________________________                     " Nothing. I just turned my computer on for the day.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/6ht9xut.jpg
my feels have been thrown away


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 28, 2014)

What you would like me to call you: 
Your Character's Name:
Your Character's Gender:
Your Characters's Starter (Any non-legendary Pokemon native to Hoenn and Must be Stage 1 or Baby):


----------



## Hot (May 28, 2014)

ghost you're ****ing creepy


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

♥♥♥


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 28, 2014)

✿

^ That's what I have and I couldn't just post it because its only 1 letter XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

♥ 

again ah


----------



## Nerd House (May 28, 2014)

http://www.marbleslab.com/


----------



## Mercedes (May 28, 2014)

Moonstone-June said:


> ♥1. I want to replace Wendy, who should I replace her for? (Out of my best of the best villagers?)
> ♣2. Do my Dreamies even fit my town? ;-; I have a candy cute thing going on.
> ♪3. I really kinida want tangy, would she fit?
> ♠4. I want to keep, Pietro Diana Tammi sprinkle, and Rod for sure,
> ...



Stalker


----------



## Improv (May 28, 2014)

dude you really need to stop


----------



## Mercedes (May 28, 2014)

Swurve said:


> dude you really need to stop



I posted that though. 
And stop what?


----------



## Improv (May 28, 2014)

...that's what I had on my clipboard...?


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVAVsCvUtwo


----------



## Puffy (May 28, 2014)

Myers-Briggs personality type.


----------



## Elov (May 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQOh0Yys6eU

Eh..


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 28, 2014)

boobs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

ansel eglort


----------



## hemming1996 (May 29, 2014)

no i did not just follow you back stop accusing me of that!!11

jfc


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

colton haynes


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2014)

♥ 

... what


----------



## Farobi (May 29, 2014)

trillions of bytes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

kill me now


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?179418-The-Art-of-RNG


----------



## Cadbberry (May 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkRkGuPWP1U <----- Showing a friend a funny video


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kladdkaka


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 30, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/9e999e0277b7f8c2258ff6ceb91d5a65/tumblr_inline_n068dmPwJe1rx7bhw.gif


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

POTATOES


----------



## Sanaki (May 30, 2014)

Tia - tier 2


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

j?ger


----------



## Farobi (May 30, 2014)

RPG Maker - Free Games Bundle #2


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/vita/722106-danganronpa-trigger-happy-havoc


----------



## Bunlily (May 30, 2014)

이 세상에 너무 사랑 스럽다


----------



## Hot (May 30, 2014)

lol, why're you shy? o.o just ask me of you wanna wifi.


----------



## Twilight (May 30, 2014)

http://x4.fjcdn.com/comments/gt+Imp...upright+_993db177a32e0ab4f01b8d9883d76940.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

Brother Mustachio


----------



## Jennwa (May 30, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/ePPS51a.gif


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc


----------



## Hot (May 30, 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/263080/?snr=1_4_4__105


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2014)

✿.


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Hamaro22 \


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2014)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Mira (Jun 1, 2014)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/0qAqf2MjJx


----------



## Purpur (Jun 1, 2014)

HIMYM season 6 episode 20


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_rkOdie5KY&list=FLC2sMQo_Ap8VOIxhBcAQh9w&index=111

i think this link is a song from midnight club 3 I liked :L


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 1, 2014)

http://acnewleaf.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/afternoon-tea-set-dlc.png


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

Jun


----------



## LilyLantern (Jun 1, 2014)

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me

What... I don't even...


----------



## Brackets (Jun 1, 2014)

Screening, in medicine, is a strategy used in a population to identify an unrecognised disease in individuals without signs or symptoms

Oh. How boring


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2014)

ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

♥

..... again


----------



## Hot (Jun 1, 2014)

[12:11:59 PM] Ryan: omg
[12:12:07 PM] Fries: wot happen'd m8
[12:12:23 PM] Dennis: can you not say "wot" that's annoying
[12:12:30 PM] Fries: i'm not saying it. i'm jsut typing it
[12:12:42 PM] Ryan: ...
[12:12:43 PM] Fries: wot

Just made it's font smaller so that this thing is - yeah.


----------



## f11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mail on the 3 level ~40 pokemon.
67K cash.
This is the part where we start killing the weaklings and buy pokeballs.


----------



## Olive (Jun 1, 2014)

http://yummyrecipes.yumm.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/thumb_600-5.jpg

ya..for my recipe thread tho..


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 1, 2014)

♥_♥
♥♥♥♥♥♥

lol jfc what is this


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fHpTMB903I


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dF2ZLq7oBk


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoiler: My work



View attachment 48846View attachment 48847 View attachment 48875 View attachment 48876 View attachment 48877


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xi_TnqZyFg


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 2, 2014)

Scudworth


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

yes really lol
that was a whole 7 years ago


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.garagehangover.com/images6/EmyJacksonArticle.jpg


----------



## Farobi (Jun 2, 2014)

Waffu Mishir


----------



## Hot (Jun 2, 2014)

just make him some crepes or Belgian waffles.
he'll love you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xi_TnqZyFg


----------



## unravel (Jun 2, 2014)

Funny that you kill an escort Johni


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

♥ ♥ 

lol


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

llama


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

♥♥


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

Bokusō-chi


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

no


----------



## n64king (Jun 2, 2014)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, MK7, AND Pokemon are approximate with wifi. They replace low frame rate and less skipping with more guesswork and approximation-location with the opponents in gameplay. I don't know one game that doesn't do that way. 


Quoted a post from someone lol


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

notwhitebread


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 2, 2014)

Name:
Reason for Interest?:
Age:
Gender:
Way of contact (except for this site): 

This was from a staff application on another site.


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

:shrekt:


----------



## Mariah (Jun 3, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/LCdQTCu.png


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 3, 2014)

✿.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wiqRWnaxDNw/SFpjCcoeeMI/AAAAAAAAAc0/xjFVnaDg3RM/s400/1566.jpg


----------



## Silvermist (Jun 3, 2014)

8. Trade-in a puff: Incomplete

9. Make 5 forum posts (don't spam!): Incomplete (1 / 5)


----------



## Mariah (Jun 3, 2014)

YDVMQ


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

(=^-ω-^=)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fairy-Tai...mationCharacters_Anime_SM&hash=item1c4046688b


----------



## Improv (Jun 3, 2014)

Dog: Walker


----------



## xarazura (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/fenci...aving-Terracotta-L-450x-W-450x-T-32mm-9836651

(Oh yeah, doing some DIY garden work)


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

I literally had nothing copied


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 3, 2014)

http://souleater.wikia.com/wiki/Medusa_Gorgon

I don't know why...


----------



## Rowebear (Jun 4, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mblw9kLXLo1roq29t.gif


----------



## dragonair (Jun 4, 2014)

Your reward is...
KoNfUzEd BLoO PaNtZ

PaNtZ! WiF HoLeZ!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

^gaiaonline? 

❤ 

wtf.


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

http://media3.giphy.com/media/TZKn4nwN5RcnS/giphy.gif

Heehee


----------



## Byebi (Jun 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZtZ2xxIo4

oh sweet


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

*Username:* Tell us your TBT username.
*TBT Mafia Games Completed:* Tell us how many Mafia games you have completed on TBT. Hosts with more completed games may be given priority in the queues.
*Game Type:* Tell us which queue your game will belong in. Generally, if your game is planned for 20 players or less, it belongs in the Mini Mafia queue. If your game is more than 20 players, it belongs in Mafia queue. More queues may be offered in the future.
*Game Theme:* If your game is going to have a theme, tell us here. Remember, you don't need to have a theme if you don't want!
*Game Setup Notes:* Tell us about the general planned setup of your game. If you don’t know, that’s usually a sign you're not ready to sign up yet.

Um


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

5,855,149,793


----------



## Silvermist (Jun 4, 2014)

You: do you eat only electricity?
Santa: No I do not eat only electricity. I eat only electricity.


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/perts'


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 5, 2014)

"I realize that not every item of women’s clothing is made for the sole purpose of enticing sexual interest from men."


I was doing a thing on feminisms, okay. Don't look at me like that.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

Interior Theme
Quirky


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 5, 2014)

Osteospermum

(If your wondering, its a flower lol)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 5, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcgugqRodY1qczibyo3_500.gif

O...Kay...


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

https://epicmafia.com/game/3067116


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 5, 2014)

I just got my sig edited.


----------



## Pokemonprime (Jun 5, 2014)

Story: I was a part of Queen's Guard in England - One of the rare jobs where you aren't allowed to move, no matter what stands in front of you.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 5, 2014)

http://imgur.com/NzK5wQK
well..


----------



## tylarlar (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lotusl2/16-reasons-why-asian-american-men-or-any-other-we-pw41

lollll


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

swag


----------



## Beardo (Jun 5, 2014)

kadomatsu & kagamimochi
100k?


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186434-Quick-Raffle-Ankha&p=3132263#post3132263

Self explanatory.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 5, 2014)

http://i.gyazo.com/e378cd17e42737036e83ea99039a95df.png

So my boyfriend is trying to make a town of ugly villagers.. lol


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2014)

(I also like making fun of people's grammar online, see.)

"Medical disorders are a sub-specie of human being and I forgot to put 'But' before 'Beardo' in my username."

(...Wait, Jesus was one of your options?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

The above was a post on the Mock the Person Above You thread, XD


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 6, 2014)

> Creative writing. Off the top of my head.
> Lillian ran through the street drastically, against the pull of the wind, but she pushed her way to freedom.
> But it wouldn?t help. Lillian couldn?t get Fear free.
> No matter how hard she tried.
> ...



ahaha


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 6, 2014)

Songpyeon

(Lol I was looking to see what that item was)


----------



## Farobi (Jun 6, 2014)

episode 5 black bullet wiki


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

Portishead - Busicuit - Slowed


----------



## Beardo (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.polyvore.com/amy_pond_outfits/collection?id=1064697

Mmz

Trying to get Amelia Pond outfits <\3
Keep the struggle XD


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

I HAD NOTHING COPIED
AGAIN


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 6, 2014)

http://pyx-2.socialgamer.net/game.jsp#

I was playing cards against humanity online and sent it to a friend


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CYIlaOo3JI

there
better


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 6, 2014)

http://youtu.be/R_5zSQjRIHs


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CYIlaOo3JIjjjjs


----------



## unravel (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jun 6, 2014)

To whisper, just do: /w [Insert number/name here]

There's always that one person who doesn't know the commands.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u02Eq2RDpBk


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

meow


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 7, 2014)

✿.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 7, 2014)

パイが大好きです。


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 7, 2014)

http://ismailagaci.amazeworthy.com/...er?page=8&v=622mGfe4iYggCgXDrzzbwTeE1wTbhd0fO


----------



## mob (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Kill-La-Kill-Kiryuin-Ragyo-434421560


----------



## Hot (Jun 7, 2014)

bro.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/junn_zps3702dc20.png

ahah yea


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game&p=3142169#post3142169

Erm...


----------



## Hot (Jun 7, 2014)

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/158/c/1/meh_by_xipath-d7ldp5b.png

Was gonna send over a smaller version, but meh.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?16350-WonderK

for sig credit lol


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

[my mom's credit card number]


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 8, 2014)

✿.


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

oops


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48599&d=1401586319


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?187255-Gardening-Services!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 8, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/ae67cffe11f6f8eef8f730ce67f49c59/tumblr_mnsk447p591r8tyjfo1_500.gif


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/8945de9ba1cf73a0fb878d7b1d3ba7d3/tumblr_inline_mpkk3dUtwH1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Locket (Jun 8, 2014)

why do I lose this post every time, but how do I do this?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 8, 2014)

X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(  X-(

- - - Post Merge - - -

chatzy anger


----------



## Hot (Jun 8, 2014)

marina

Can't find anyone that's online and is looking for her. It's really bugging me.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 8, 2014)

✿.


----------



## Beary (Jun 8, 2014)

ISTJs are faithful, logical, organized, sensible, and earnest traditionalists who enjoy keeping their lives and environments well-regulated. Typically reserved and serious individuals, they earn success through their thoroughness and extraordinary dependability. They are capable of shutting out distractions in order to take a practical, logical approach to their endeavors, and are able to make the tough decisions that other types avoid. Realistic and responsible, ISTJs are often seen as worker bees striving steadily toward their goals. They take special joy in maintaining institutions and are often highly religious. Despite their dependability and good intentions, however, ISTJs can experience difficulty in understanding and responding to the emotional needs of others. [12] Although they often focus on their internal world, ISTJs prefer dealing with the present and the factual. They are detail-oriented and weigh various options when making decisions, although they generally stick to the conventional. ISTJs are well-prepared for eventualities and have a good understanding of most situations. They believe in practical objectives, and they value traditions and loyalty. 

ISTJs learn best and apply themselves to subjects that they deem practical and useful. They bring painstaking attention to detail in their work and will not rest until a concept is fully learned or a job is well completed. [13] As learners, ISTJs tend to need materials, directions, and teachers to be precise and accurate if they are to trust the information that is presented. They prefer concrete and useful applications and will tolerate theory only if it leads to these ends. They like learning activities that allow them time to reflect and think. Material that seems too easy or too enjoyable leads ISTJs to be skeptical of its merit. Because of their practical outlook, ISTJs clearly delineate between work and play. Therefore, their ideal learning environment is task-oriented, has a clear schedule, and has a clear and precise assignment. 

ISTJs respect facts. They hold a tremendous store of data within themselves, gathered through their Sensing function. They may have difficulty valuing a theory or idea that differs from their own perspective. However, if they are shown the importance or relevance of the idea by someone whom they respect or care about, the idea becomes a fact that the ISTJ will internalize and vigorously support. ISTJs often work for long periods, devoting their energy to tasks that they see as important to fulfilling a goal. However, they resist putting energy into things that don't make sense to them, or for which they can't see a practical application. They prefer to work alone but can work well in teams when the situation demands it. They like to be accountable for their actions, and they enjoy positions of responsibility. They have little use for theory or abstract thinking, unless the practical application is clear. 

In general, ISTJs are capable, logical, reasonable, and effective individuals with a deeply driven desire to promote security and peaceful living. They can be highly effective at achieving their goals—whatever those may be.

meh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?187728-Seeking-arcade-machine


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

Owl City - Bombshell Blonde

(lol)


----------



## Beary (Jun 9, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> Owl City - Bombshell Blonde
> 
> (lol)



Were you listening to that omg
I love Owl City

anyways ahem 
-----


ISTJs are faithful, logical, organized, sensible, and earnest traditionalists who enjoy keeping their lives and environments well-regulated. Typically reserved and serious individuals, they earn success through their thoroughness and extraordinary dependability. They are capable of shutting out distractions in order to take a practical, logical approach to their endeavors, and are able to make the tough decisions that other types avoid. Realistic and responsible, ISTJs are often seen as worker bees striving steadily toward their goals. They take special joy in maintaining institutions and are often highly religious. Despite their dependability and good intentions, however, ISTJs can experience difficulty in understanding and responding to the emotional needs of others. [12] Although they often focus on their internal world, ISTJs prefer dealing with the present and the factual. They are detail-oriented and weigh various options when making decisions, although they generally stick to the conventional. ISTJs are well-prepared for eventualities and have a good understanding of most situations. They believe in practical objectives, and they value traditions and loyalty. 

ISTJs learn best and apply themselves to subjects that they deem practical and useful. They bring painstaking attention to detail in their work and will not rest until a concept is fully learned or a job is well completed. [13] As learners, ISTJs tend to need materials, directions, and teachers to be precise and accurate if they are to trust the information that is presented. They prefer concrete and useful applications and will tolerate theory only if it leads to these ends. They like learning activities that allow them time to reflect and think. Material that seems too easy or too enjoyable leads ISTJs to be skeptical of its merit. Because of their practical outlook, ISTJs clearly delineate between work and play. Therefore, their ideal learning environment is task-oriented, has a clear schedule, and has a clear and precise assignment. 

ISTJs respect facts. They hold a tremendous store of data within themselves, gathered through their Sensing function. They may have difficulty valuing a theory or idea that differs from their own perspective. However, if they are shown the importance or relevance of the idea by someone whom they respect or care about, the idea becomes a fact that the ISTJ will internalize and vigorously support. ISTJs often work for long periods, devoting their energy to tasks that they see as important to fulfilling a goal. However, they resist putting energy into things that don't make sense to them, or for which they can't see a practical application. They prefer to work alone but can work well in teams when the situation demands it. They like to be accountable for their actions, and they enjoy positions of responsibility. They have little use for theory or abstract thinking, unless the practical application is clear. 

In general, ISTJs are capable, logical, reasonable, and effective individuals with a deeply driven desire to promote security and peaceful living. They can be highly effective at achieving their goals—whatever those may be.

shoot


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/222/8/1/jean_x_marco___gif___by_leodestiny-d6hi0iw.gif


----------



## Marii (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)

http://oi58.tinypic.com/2daaqe1.jpg


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

owh I guess he didn't since I apologized
anyways I was off bcuz I had a Chemistry tutor, I swear I was yawning the whole time xDD but at least she made the material easier
I have Physics tomorrow~~

:I uhmm.. it was suppose to be a pm but his inbox was full so I copied and pasted it in his vm lel♥


----------



## NSFW (Jun 9, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/85a6ecb690d62ab87aa7571e5bd2fdc9

oops


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?17299-lynn105


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2014)

Even though all Uchi villagers are female, other villagers may sometimes refer to them using male pronouns.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/membe...tafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=posts&order=DESC


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm8x0Ubd3hg


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

http://i60.tinypic.com/160d7rs.gif


----------



## Hot (Jun 9, 2014)

kevin


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/555ad2bd4e3f5a05f5f337d529ea26b5/tumblr_mg1ltrXwel1qk74y3o1_250.gif


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/89d6c78130d9e2a7719ae0e4a2a866dc/tumblr_inline_mr4ia7eTSc1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/cZp4oS5MlrkFa/giphy.gif


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7HvURBhMGE


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/b2b2aa6375d79e484bea1ae6c13d67dc/tumblr_mxffgkrbNV1s1hsu3o1_500.gif


----------



## Beary (Jun 9, 2014)

OMG I feel like an idiot haha
I didn't realize the game ended. : P


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/cfcaa7aba6f9eb099a5de5051b7e5c75


----------



## a potato (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jun 9, 2014)

hngfugggggggggggggggggguuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Beardo (Jun 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/wTIXFfpjf1o


----------



## Farobi (Jun 9, 2014)

Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2014)

✿.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

just added video tags... why not


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2014)

(◑_◑)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rly03ajwejM


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...3_10203562067909627_4964697852252631164_o.jpg


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD9ba1VV_GU


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freak_Out!


----------



## a potato (Jun 10, 2014)

http://doompumpkin.tumblr.com/post/88246415868/skyjukebox-salad


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7HvURBhMGE


----------



## a potato (Jun 10, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XO-abUhL_Ws


----------



## Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

[10:26:59 PM] Lozy: danny u suck
[10:27:08 PM] Flaw: wow
[10:27:14 PM] Flaw: well i mean, you swallow so it's fine
[10:27:23 PM] Law: that's bs. lozy proved that he can't swallow yesterday

Skype chat. w/e.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYDmaexVHic


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Fleaofdeath
Kildor
PurplPanda
oath2order
Kaiaa
Lynn105
Emmatheweirdo
Jake. 
Bowie
PartyPoison (Donevor)
Lassy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 11, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/HX4vTwH.png


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.watchcartoononline.com/sonic-x-episode-53-english-dubbed


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 11, 2014)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Strange_Painting


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 11, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/bb748d3df1b53adac5ffde21c439b47b/tumblr_my52ouQryP1t3zuywo1_500.gif


----------



## Hot (Jun 11, 2014)

/host event


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2Vx5-RRtRw


----------



## unravel (Jun 12, 2014)

1 vs 6
http://replay.pokemonshowdown.com/ou-129763798


----------



## Farobi (Jun 12, 2014)

http://memeful.com/meme/d4yWXLw/Awkward-Moment-Seal


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 12, 2014)

........................,,-~*~,,
......................./:.:.:.:.:.|
......................|;.;.;.;.;./
......................|.;.;.;.;.|
............._,,,,,_.).;.;.;.;.|
.........,,-":.:.:.:."~-,;.;.;.|
........(_,,,,---,,_:.:.);.;.;..",,
......,-":.:.:.:.:.""-,,/;.;.;.;.;.",
......__,,,,,,,,,___);.;.;.;.;.;|
...../"":.:.:.:.:.:.:?""\;.;.;.;.;.,"
....\",__,,,,,,,,,,,__/;;;;;;;;;/\
.....\.::.:.:.:.:.:.:.;.);;;;;;;;;/:\
.......\,,,,,---~~~~;;;;;;;;,"::::\
.........."""~~--,,,,,,,,,,-"::::::::::\
...................\::::::::::::::::::::::\


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

色っぽい

Oh


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 12, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/cookingmama-1/lana-del-rey-old-money-slowed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

♥

wth


----------



## Hot (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh **** why'd you promote me to an admin this is gonna su- thank you.


----------



## Libra (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.siliconera.com/2014/05/28/past-future-harvest-moon/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

♥ 

again well


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

Untitled--Simple Plan


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

http://webappl.web.sh.se/p3/ext/res.nsf/vRes/portalnyheter_1385373760734_akademiskhogtid_hedersdoktor_piotr_sztompka_jpg/$File/Akademiskhogtid_hedersdoktor_piotr_sztompka.jpg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

☾✯


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Locket (Jun 12, 2014)

I do do Character Sprites, I didn't do it on the example because I didn't know what villagers I was doing 

this was from my sig shop, at least I did it


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 12, 2014)

http://vle.ayrcoll.ac.uk/mahara/view/view.php?id=4060


----------



## a potato (Jun 12, 2014)

Super Smash Bros for Wii U


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

lol wat????


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 13, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/f47101bd3f9cef06340d758893e12486/tumblr_n72dxb0F2c1s5h76do2_400.png


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 13, 2014)

☾✯


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jun 13, 2014)

I was jailed.

My usually believed excuse for ToS.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

❤ 

...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 13, 2014)

(╥﹏╥)


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 13, 2014)

Nagedasanai


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's Time to Blow This Popsicle Stand
---
What was I saying this for? xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 13, 2014)

(╥﹏╥)


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj-luRIglnk


----------



## Libra (Jun 14, 2014)

natume natsume


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

No, **** you.


----------



## unravel (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 14, 2014)

swaggerlicious meaning

I had to google search it...


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Wanna touch each others hair?


^^^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx0nxDg-_eI


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

participate


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 15, 2014)

http://twistedlove1243.deviantart.com/art/Sonic-resident-evil-108670543


----------



## Hot (Jun 15, 2014)

My apologies, did you want me to tell the truth or a lie that soothes your ego?


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 15, 2014)

o.e


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 16, 2014)

chat "It's nice to see you again, <player.name>."


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

Stereo Love


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2V6qGX7VRs


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

(⊙.⊙(☉_☉)⊙.⊙)


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 16, 2014)

Metal Gurps the Juice Box~Kitsune hedgepingas Bot


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...inion-of-the-above-user&p=3200842#post3200842


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?183994-Molly


----------



## Hot (Jun 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Too long






Spoiler: Some quotes






PurplPanda said:


> *Absolutely! But I ask that you consider playing beforehand.*





Tom said:


> Essentially you just observe the game.  You watch, but don't participate. You comment in the "Observer's Chat" thoughts, suspicions or just general chat related to the game there.






Ah, well assuming that spots may be filled, I'll just obs for this game if that's fine. t



I kinda gave up.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 17, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFGKEiC94HA


----------



## unravel (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh yeah this what happens when you have a weird friend in school

*snips about pink bra*
Friend: use the coconut as bra and sing like this
_My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard,
And they're like
It's better than yours,
Damn right it's better than yours,
I can teach you, 
But I have to charge_
Chai: WTF O_O
Me: the *****Laughs and steps J. 's shoe by accident*
Friends: Laugh so hard
J: uieee


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as64SqQehyo


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 22, 2014)

http://turnyournameintoaface.com/?name=Sasuke


----------



## NSFW (Jun 22, 2014)

ど

(basically one character and i couldnt post that because the limit is 2 characters or more)


----------



## Jovi (Jun 22, 2014)

e901d0 

Huh... I believe thats one of the shades of pink used in my signature.. .-.


----------



## a potato (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmyuhdT-wdw


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...LEAN-OUT-Fossils-Ore-Furniture-amp-More/page3


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 23, 2014)

電波ジャック


----------



## Farobi (Jun 24, 2014)

https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...23_1498679787016866_6722668852868722816_n.jpg


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 24, 2014)

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/175/f/d/lynn105_lollie_by_luinee-d7nrggf.png


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs. Steal Yo Fruit


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDt_oagItBM


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 24, 2014)

http://imgur.com/aA4X9bm


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 24, 2014)

stalecupcakess


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVYLN4_IZgc


----------



## Hot (Jun 24, 2014)

colton


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

http://youtu.be/_FQtGJjYkSY?t=39s

uhhhhhhhhhh warning, _extremely _innapropriate


----------



## Farobi (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Coos (Jun 24, 2014)

Activity
    Viewing Thread Replace one word of a movie title with "bacon"

I was creeping on my friend and copied her recent activity


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Coos said:


> Activity
> Viewing Thread Replace one word of a movie title with "bacon"
> 
> I was creeping on my friend and copied her recent activity



oh geez I do that too much


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 25, 2014)

Fast Food Nation: The Dark Side of the All-American Meal


----------



## jackofspadesman (Jun 25, 2014)

Pok?mon


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2014)

I ignored your aura but it grabbed me by the hand, like the moon pulled the tide, and the tide pulled the sand.
TALIB KWELI

I have no idea what my sister was doing


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGlBwW7f5HA


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Coos (Jun 26, 2014)

Landyachtz Micro Monster Hawgs Longboard Wheels 63mm....

self explanatory


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

http://global3.memecdn.com/stitches_o_328285.jpg


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=4217189

trying to help a friend get past patch problems


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

Skye


----------



## Hot (Jun 26, 2014)

whitney

(Looking for someone who wants her since the person who originally - yeah.)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 26, 2014)

Again today I will go soaring through the sky!
My enemies I'll dish 'em up in a stir-fry!
Gracious Goddess of Light, watches from up above.
At dinnertime I always show the cook some love!


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

http://90sgrohl.tumblr.com/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2014)

fabion8
Colour: 	Orange
Species: 	Xweetok
Gender: 	male


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

(u‿u✿)


----------



## Hot (Jun 26, 2014)

(Link because the image is too big.)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

REDHOT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 26, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/bc22aa532fb4a6260991e2812e2f93ec/tumblr_n7ranwG2EP1tx2i0no1_r1_400.jpg


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

Brontophobia (odd fears/ phobia thread)


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

http://youtu.be/TQaa3r6XagI?t=3s


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBFBd11-HQc


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/comment/diy-Peter-Dinklage-Batman-650715.jpeg


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.bohomoth.com/wp-content/...aughing-Gif-taylor-swift-30258989-500-245.gif


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 26, 2014)

http://youtu.be/TyUZRKLHs44


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

~tattoo ideas~

oh my god thank you ahri that was amazing I almost cried from laughing.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

紫

(kanji for purple)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

literally just a space.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 30, 2014)

i came out here to have a good time and i honestly feel so attacked right now


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> ~tattoo ideas~
> 
> oh my god thank you ahri that was amazing I almost cried from laughing.



LOL it's my favorite video ever


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

http://open.spotify.com/track/6VfMalMpnQXCCNLTOpsCva


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 30, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/5cb7833eb20a5080b9da9aa3436bccf6/tumblr_inline_n7cabmD3l31rsiybc.gif

This is great


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2014)

Itsune9tl

wat????


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

ADC's are only valuable if they're peeled for, otherwise they're instantly dead in team fights.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

thulinma@thulinma.com


----------



## stripeisthemayor (Jun 30, 2014)

you are a pirate

why did I copy that


----------



## betty (Jun 30, 2014)

I basically copied and pasted a tumblr theme.


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FLiRw7sAJI


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...n-Cycling-?-Boxes-DRAKE-?-New-AMELIA-??/page7

I spend too much time on this site...


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2014)

Which gaming platform do you prefer to play on? (If you don't have any of these systems, just select the one that you've heard nicer things about idc)
a) XBOX One b) PS4 c) PC d) Nintendo 3DS e) Wii U 

What type of games do you like to play?
a) MMORPG b) RPG c) life-simulation d) rhythm e) shooter games f) strategy/puzzle

Do you find most of the games you prefer to play on your favorite gaming platform?
y/n


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

http://memecrunch.com/meme/2QI66/stitch-hi/image.png


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jul 1, 2014)

ああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああ


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s_XVdA1PZA


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Sammy
https://epicmafia.com/report/100406


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Al...ernet+explorer.....i+judge_a1da66_4557756.jpg


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQHx_GPKccY


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-15-3521/pd#RatingsAndReviews


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 2, 2014)

✿.


----------



## Beary (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61169-The-CTRL-V-Game/page240


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

_ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _'_ | _ _ _ _ _ | _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Beary (Jul 2, 2014)

*Username:* LittleBeary
*TBT Mafia Games Completed:* ( Y U MAKE ME COUNT ) About 10 - 11 ( DID I MAKE A MISTAKE )
*Game Type:* Main mafia
*Game Theme:* Avengers
*Game Setup Notes:* 1 scum team, pretty basic but with some creative role names and such. No items or currency. There will be a third party role. Many fun thingsssss


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 2, 2014)

Muffy is moving from ' ω' !


----------



## Locket (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_kD5wF7NZA


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Girl


----------



## Mariah (Jul 2, 2014)

NEW25


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 3, 2014)

EDIT: Neveer mind couldn't get spoiler tags around it.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

http://xeon.ezgif.com/tmp/gif_150x100_e3bbe8.gif


----------



## unravel (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.genyolm.com/


----------



## nard (Jul 3, 2014)

http://nookipedia.com/w/images/e/e0/Frobert_CF.png


He's back to haunt me...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 3, 2014)

This form for ACNL/Anime/Pixel mix Sigs<<(^_^)\:


----------



## Tracey (Jul 3, 2014)

Thule Roof Top Cargo Bag Gently Used Large waterproof like yakima rack.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

https://perfectionisneverenough.wordpress.com/


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 3, 2014)

#800080

This Is The Color Purple Code For You Who Don't Know, Was Using It Early Today ; u ;


~Chik


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

##VOTE: tinytaylor

moo


----------



## Capella (Jul 3, 2014)

http://im.ezgif.com/tmp/a91f540115.gif


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

##VOTE: tinytaylor


----------



## Hot (Jul 3, 2014)

Oops. Scared another person away.


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

WAT


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 4, 2014)

feat. Sam Smith


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGkWJ6HTXO0


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Two But Usually There Are Like Five


~Chik


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savant_syndrome


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 4, 2014)

Grandma you should know better than talking about people you got one foot in the grave!

...


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

justtheaverageplayers.tumblr.com


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 4, 2014)

♡♡


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2014)

And finally, please remember to keep all body parts away from Luis Suarez mouth to prevent risk of injury. If you have any other questions about FIFA world cup, go to fifa.coms


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh A Cat And A Rabbit Together, Yup


~Chik


----------



## Beary (Jul 4, 2014)

Character Name:
Gender:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
Other notes:


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

'Legendary'


----------



## n64king (Jul 4, 2014)

う

Oh cause I was trying to get a letter collectable.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

argentina


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 4, 2014)

Uh oh
New Urvasi Urvasi
Uh oh

It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma spend my money
It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma spend my money
It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma live my fantasy
It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma live my fantasy

I’mma turned up
We can turned up
We can take it higher
We can burn up
We can burn up
Set this place on fire
Ooh it’s hot, ooh it’s hot
Damn it’s hot ooh baby
I won’t stop, we won't stop
We gon’ get real crazy

I’mma spend a dollar, dollar, dollar
We gon’ put it down like we don’t care
I'mma throw my hands up in the air, air, air
I’mma call you mama
Mami call me papa
We gon’ get down like you know what's up
The world don’t matter,
Your problem don’t matter
Cause we gon’ get dumb, dumb-dumb dum-dettah

It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma spend my money
Pretty lady, pretty lady
You should be my honey
Lot of mercy, lot of mercy
Pretty baby, come with me
It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma live my fantasy

It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma spend a dollar
Pretty lady, pretty lady
Won’t you let me holler
Holler at you, holler at you
Won’t you be my fantasy
Girl I got you, girl it got you
You look like my destiny

Mamacita, mamacita
Se?orita ven aqu?
?Qu? bonita! ?Qu? bonita!
I can speak in Japanese
Kawaii, kawaii, kawaii I want your body
Come with me, come with me
Come with me girl let’s go party

I’mma give a dollar, dollar, dollar
Get it over there, and get it over there
I'mma throw my hands up in the air, air air
I’mma call you baby,
Baby be my baby
We can burn it down, get down, and crazy
Time for drinks, no time to think
Let’s do our thing

I’mma go spend some dollars
Go on and scream and holler
Put my hands in the air, party like I don’t care
Where the ladies? Where the girls?
It’s a party, come with me
Pretty ladies around the world
It’s a party, come with me

It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma spend my money
Pretty lady, pretty lady
You should be my honey
Lot of mercy, lot of mercy
Pretty baby, come with me
It’s my birthday
It’s my birthday
I’mma live my fantasy

Uh oh
Here we go, here we go
Tell the people in the disco
Burn it down to the floor
'Cause we don't care, care, care
We got our hands up into the air
Everybody in the party
We party like it's everybody's birthday-day


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

Round of 16
Quarter-finals
Semi-finals
Final
Semi-finals
Quarter-finals
Round of 16
BRAZIL
CHILE
BrazilBRAChileCHI
FT
1-1
PSO (3 - 2) 
COLOMBIA
URUGUAY
ColombiaCOLUruguayURU
FT
2-0
FRANCE
NIGERIA
FranceFRANigeriaNGA
FT
2-0
GERMANY
ALGERIA
GermanyGERAlgeriaALG
FT
2-1
AET 
BRAZIL
COLOMBIA
BrazilBRAColombiaCOL
HT
1-0
FRANCE
GERMANY
FranceFRAGermanyGER
FT
0-1
[W57]
GERMANY
Match 61
08Jul
[W57][W57]GermanyGER
17:00
[L61]
[L62]
Match 63
12Jul
[L61][L61][L62][L62]
17:00
[W61]
[W62]
Match 64
13Jul
[W61][W61][W62][W62]
16:00
[W59]
[W60]
Match 62
09Jul
[W59][W59][W60][W60]
17:00
NETHERLANDS
COSTA RICA
Match 59
05Jul
NetherlandsNEDCosta RicaCRC
17:00
ARGENTINA
BELGIUM
Match 60
05Jul
ArgentinaARGBelgiumBEL
13:00
NETHERLANDS
MEXICO
NetherlandsNEDMexicoMEX
FT
2-1
COSTA RICA
GREECE
Costa RicaCRCGreeceGRE
FT
1-1
PSO (5 - 3) 
ARGENTINA
SWITZERLAND
ArgentinaARGSwitzerlandSUI
FT
1-0
AET 
BELGIUM
USA
BelgiumBELUSAUSA
FT
2-1
AET


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/22ddefec67f9d50c8da35772915a4bc4/tumblr_n83qxtazRQ1rmtcp2o1_500.png


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

filet mignon


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbGe3jQ5zBU


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

you go first i'm doing a trade! and can i only buy 1000? I only need 1000 now for 20 mil ok?


----------



## unravel (Jul 5, 2014)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 5, 2014)

strudel


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 5, 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img855/527/f05y.gif


----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

Tags for this Thread
Add / Edit Tags
copy it paste it, i'm the llama queen, kitkat is outta control, more tags so swag, no tags so sad, oh., purpl was here *duckface*, purpl>existence, we need more llamas


----------



## Beary (Jul 5, 2014)

avoidant personality disorder


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 5, 2014)

self-diagnosis bad idea


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 5, 2014)

http://www.smashbros.com/us/


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

GothicGuppy (5)


----------



## Beary (Jul 5, 2014)

http://imgur.com/tKxVrPk


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

" I reject your opinion and substitute my own "
<3 Jawile

Come request some art, at http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...-Rules-Supreme
Cycling thread! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...Ankha-moved-in!
Hybrid shop! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...e-Beary-Online

10% Crazy + 20% Smart + 30% Quiet + 40% Laughs = 100% Beary


----------



## Beary (Jul 5, 2014)

LOOKING FOR GOLD ROSES! PM ME OFFERS!
Thanks To.....


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

LOOKING FOR GOLD ROSES! PM ME OFFERS!
Thanks To.....
Tinytaylor for my signature
ArticFox5 for Lucky
Panduhh for Margie
Kailani for Stitches
drag for Merengue
A person from Gamefaqs for Ankha
My campsite for Whitney and Static
The game for letting me start with Lolly
Wolfalice for tring to let me get Molly out of her void
Marii for Molly
PsychoNobody and Pokecam420 for Beau
mayofgotham for Diana
TheWonky and Witch for donating 350 TBT each to get my teal letter!


----------



## n64king (Jul 5, 2014)

う STILL!?!?!?


----------



## Smokey (Jul 5, 2014)

http://danbooru.donmai.us/data/sample/sample-7b0e335d7ed55c701b21a757208c4ab0.jpg


----------



## Zander (Jul 5, 2014)

peppy acnl


----------



## Hot (Jul 5, 2014)

I hope you've been taking good care of yourself. Well fed and watered? How long have you been sitting down? You really should get up and walk around a bit every hour or so. Even better, when you're up, go get a drink! Preferably water. But hey, I'm not your boss. And try to sit up straight when you're sitting, for goodness' sake! Now go get some sleep, you look like you need it.

oh.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 6, 2014)

Hot said:


> I hope you've been taking good care of yourself. Well fed and watered? How long have you been sitting down? You really should get up and walk around a bit every hour or so. Even better, when you're up, go get a drink! Preferably water. But hey, I'm not your boss. And try to sit up straight when you're sitting, for goodness' sake! Now go get some sleep, you look like you need it.
> 
> oh.



Yes, Father.
i rlly needed tht tbh

http://imgur.com/gallery/arYpY


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ [flips a table]


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.twitch.tv/w33hawk


----------



## Smokey (Jul 6, 2014)

beautiful, beautiful text. he sat around staring into the void and suddenly started ranting I WASNT ****ING STUNNED


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?109343-List-of-Villagers-Based-on-Popularity


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

this is turning into chaos!


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

avoidant personality disorder


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 6, 2014)

##Vote: shinkuzame


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2014)

The Waner Bros. and their sister Dot. You know, cause after Warner Bros. there's a dot.

I just realised that.


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.708738095806476.1073741830.100000108770657&type=3


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

GRAAAAAAAH


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 6, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/0b51b9ac044e062857f4d4a26effca1a/tumblr_inline_mmi1ov3Yk91qz4rgp.gif


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 6, 2014)

http://celiax-x.deviantart.com/art/Anime-Signature-Tutorial-146354964


----------



## a potato (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm sorry if I sound rude, I get irritated very easily.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIaHi-7Tfdo


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 7, 2014)

Не делай вид, не делай вид, что ты не знаешь меня


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 7, 2014)

http://animalcrossingdude.tumblr.com/ 
eek it's my tumblr dont look


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...ji_28__hello_hi___v2__by_jerikuto-d7n4wla.gif


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

(posting an art request )


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 8, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/169803128/sailor-saturn-iphone-4-4s-5-5s-5c?ref=shop_home_active_21


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img855/1535/yb35.png


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 8, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/e73786e992c0ab33ab36533758e741e5/tumblr_n2llekSsTL1rm5oo3o1_500.gif


----------



## Hunnybuns (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK1XkKkPayI


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.thegloss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/sheldon-gif.gif


----------



## a potato (Jul 8, 2014)

http://tinypic.com/r/29bgdih/8


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

#WiiU


----------



## Hot (Jul 8, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=eff...qvyATGjoLQCA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667

Also so I don't forget later.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBlIM_1QI4A


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/1457/50kermit.gif


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

http://i60.tinypic.com/immp9h.jpg

(laughing so hard why did it have to be this, this is me when I was little btw)


----------



## unravel (Jul 9, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles: long bondpaper?
BTCHPLS.: short oi
BTCHPLS.: i thot short
BTCHPLS.: so long bondpaper?
ITookYourWaffles: maybe
ITookYourWaffles: I feel like its long because the size of our clear book is long
BTCHPLS.: ahh ok
BTCHPLS.: its long
ITookYourWaffles: SUS I could have tell you when you almost done making your cl assignment
ITookYourWaffles: dang it
BTCHPLS.: f u
BTCHPLS.: not a good friend
ITookYourWaffles: it would be also damn funny that we should use short bond paper and not long bondpapaer


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

http://plug.dj/the-bell-tree-dance-party/


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/RLZUKqpXYzU


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

http://perfectionisneverenough.wordpress.com/2014/07/09/0-3-thank-the-wordpress-gods/


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 9, 2014)

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/174/0/4/doot__sugared_socks_by_lynn105-d7nlcs0.jpg


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8tbvgbHon1rteqze.gif


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

a_pregnancy_idle_rubBelly_x


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

<img src="http://media.tumblr.com/fa474ad338f02833bccbc2716d43ecba/tumblr_inline_mpkr9tjYfh1qz4rgp.gif">


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ossing/images/9/92/Wendy_NewLeaf_Official.png


----------



## Farobi (Jul 10, 2014)

http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/awr6Kb4_460sa_v1.gif


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqXOKicVb8I


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

[11:20:27 PM] Aly: but who have bathtub in window https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcrebyeRNT1qkbxan.jpg
[11:20:30 PM] Aly: why
[11:20:43 PM] Aly: get out of tub and town see naked
[11:20:45 PM] Aly: TOWN SEE NAKED
[11:49:15 PM] JD: OMG


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/69530810


----------



## Hot (Jul 11, 2014)

Pokemon - 19 (+)
Vocaloid - 1 (-)


----------



## Geoni (Jul 11, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/b24f93ee4eaac44d2f8bc0393f1d6113/tumblr_inline_n0i3rdu3121rl6v7l.png


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 11, 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img822/4962/r92.gif


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

pEaCe OuT


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

[IMG*]http://i57.tinypic.com/119saz6.jpg[/IMG]
A request


----------



## Alyx (Jul 11, 2014)

http://i62.tinypic.com/2nu7osl.jpg


----------



## Beary (Jul 11, 2014)

http://sarahsaysreadbooks.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/gag.gif


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2014)

ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

http://animatedtext.tumblr.com/image/90525674857


----------



## unravel (Jul 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I84hANDTvE0


----------



## Snowtyke (Jul 13, 2014)

All Gummed Up Inside


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2014)

Le forum suivant a ?t? class? inappropri? pour les enfants. S'il vous pla?t envoyez vos enfants ? ACBAY.COM


----------



## rubyy (Jul 13, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/919836ec53f18ada38405b7090e97f6d/tumblr_mreod5EVxD1r95noyo1_500.png


----------



## a potato (Jul 13, 2014)

Garden Tee
Natty Shirt
Denim Jacket
Star Shirt


----------



## maepay123 (Jul 13, 2014)

how many favors of Faygo are there


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 13, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 13, 2014)

elmore-crossing


----------



## GoldenScarab (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6InbKKSaw8


----------



## kaileos (Jul 13, 2014)

Your Name
Town Name
Delivery or Pick-Up:
Items:
Total Price:


----------



## Jawile (Jul 13, 2014)

http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/thumb/c/c4/569Garbodor.png/250px-569Garbodor.png


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 13, 2014)

http://imgur.com/UR59JVC


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Peppy-Cat-is-in-boxes!&p=3382564#post3382564


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 13, 2014)

Mario - 23 
Jurassic Park - 14
Animal Crossing ? 45
Bayonetta - 9
Street Fighter - 11 (+)
Breaking Bad - 17
Harry Potter - 16 (-)
The Justice League - 3 
Pokemon - 23



It seems i was playing fandom hurt/heal


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ankha Bankha


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

Role sheet
Character name:
Age:
Job you're applying for.
RP examples.(1 bad thing 1 good thing)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 14, 2014)

* You were kicked from #beardguy by Murray (Murray)


----------



## Locket (Jul 14, 2014)

iancie


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

'is to be depress


----------



## Hot (Jul 14, 2014)

acnl sports!au


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.yayomg.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/yayomg-kirby-eating-reaction-gif.gif


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Form:
Subject: (i.e. mayor, villager, oc)
full body/headshot:
ref:
animation: Y/N (if yes, include what kind of animation)
extra info: 
payment:


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

A defense attorney's job is to believe in people, and to believe until the bitter end.

(wow i was apparently copy-pasting phoenix wright quotes??)


----------



## TheCrystalRing (Jul 15, 2014)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0joe8rJlH1r0xncio1_500.gif

Uh...idk Nick Cage.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 15, 2014)

anaphylactic

um....I was looking up allergies :?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 16, 2014)

http://imgur.com/CupMC7R


----------



## Kiikay (Jul 16, 2014)

http://alice-books.com/item/show/197-4


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 16, 2014)

Cupcake


----------



## Songbird (Jul 16, 2014)

I didn't get anything


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 16, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ASUImTedo


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.fanficmaker.com/


----------



## animalalicecrossing (Jul 16, 2014)

If Slaughterhouses Had Glass Walls 

I needed to watch this really sad and awful everyone should watch tbh if you are a human


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

##Unvote
##Vote:LittleBeary

playing mafia.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?202444-Some-clovers-and-hybrids


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 16, 2014)

ritz152.tumblr.com/ask
was trying to buy fauna lol


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 16, 2014)

http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140322110941/kurokonobasuke/images/c/ce/3rd_Character_Poll.png


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

(ME)Touch my hand: the music is relaxing
Touch my hand: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4224x8SCdww
socute: AWIMOHWEHAWIMOHWEH
Touch my hand: LOOOL
Touch my hand: u like dubstep?
socute is now playing Dota 2. Click here to join.
socute: is that dubstep?
Touch my hand: yes
socute: no its not huhuhu
socute: its classical music
Touch my hand: it is
Touch my hand: HAHAHA
socute: depends on how u play it in ur mind i guess
socute: i dont like dubstep
socute: its not music
Touch my hand: it is
socute: just a bunch of punk crap
Touch my hand: no uie
socute: THE AWIMOWEH was from this music https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0iw89L6aFo
socute: NOT DUBSTE
socute: P
Touch my hand: WHAT THE
Touch my hand: HAHAHAHAHA
Touch my hand: BRB
Touch my hand: I JUST CANT
socute: u listened to it?
socute: HAHAHAAHAHAH
Touch my hand: OMG
socute: F U DONT MAKE FUNN
Touch my hand: i just cant
socute: ITS AMAZING
socute: its classical music ok
Touch my hand: its just random
Touch my hand: its funny
socute: ikr haha
socute: and its nice
socute: like childhood memories
socute: disney **** lion king


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

#3sucks5u has changed their name to Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle.
Wiggle Wiggle Wiggle has changed their name to Touch my.
socute: dude you are friking disgusting
Touch my has changed their name to Touch my hand.
Touch my hand: actually you are the one who thinks that its disgusting
socute: HAHAHAHHAAHA
socute: you just changed it to HAND
socute: hahah


----------



## London (Jul 26, 2014)

Soo I'm right around the corner from sushi if you feel like it. Or I can head to the mall 

lol must've been from earlier when I was texting someone.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/IQjBme0EPE0W4/giphy.gif


----------



## stumph (Jul 26, 2014)

Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor. 


i sent this to a friend haha. if you can guess what this is from i love you.


----------



## penguins (Jul 26, 2014)

wait can you buy me a coffee while you're out 

(sent to my brother who was driving home from work and 30 minutes later to my mother who was at the food store)


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 26, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/iyGfMqU.jpg


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 26, 2014)

The texture of the soup was relatively consistent throughout the vegetables used in it, aside from the celery which was still a bit raw and very crunchy. The thickness of the actual soup was okay, but could have been a bit thicker.

for cooking class hahaaha


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

He has a younger sister.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Alette (Jul 26, 2014)

Racing shadows in the moonlight
We're taking chances on a hot night
And for a second there we'd won
Yeah we were innocent and young

Miss Atomic Bomb lyrics ^-^


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

lynn105 said:


>



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alette said:


> Racing shadows in the moonlight
> We're taking chances on a hot night
> And for a second there we'd won
> Yeah we were innocent and young
> ...


Miss Atomic Bomb is one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/k5H7mro.gif


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB4dQcxgJPY


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 26, 2014)

*Snowman Matryoshka*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Uhh, I can explain why this is on my clipboard.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 27, 2014)

Um... I can explain.​


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 27, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/b742bebe5303909e8ea8e8c012116977/tumblr_inline_mpkopj40pW1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## dulcet (Jul 27, 2014)

#fab4c6


----------



## unravel (Jul 27, 2014)

Because stuff


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 27, 2014)

Hyaluronic Acid


----------



## unravel (Jul 27, 2014)

Giving away Club Nintendo Elite Item
A05A-Y0BU-3AGW-0UK3


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2013/04/ac3ds.jpg


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> Um... I can explain.​



I love how it just says "Ew" at the end.


----------



## Nighty (Jul 27, 2014)

www.maxdex.tk


----------



## vincentvangaylord (Jul 29, 2014)

https://41.media.tumblr.com/a2d5dc1cd2a2a4e909eb365f19602587/tumblr_mwzo5axnjA1rd79yuo1_500.jpg 
no idea why this was on my clipboard haha. i must have copied it last night.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMTrVgpDwPk


----------



## dulcet (Jul 29, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/b9bfea71f752a16c98e4df2e581b0d23/tumblr_inline_mushepfmbE1rre6w5.gif


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2014)

citrus gingham dress
classic dress
dapper dress
dreamy tank dress
embroidered dress
green lace-up dress
gumdrop dress
lime dress
shirtdress
Twinkle tank dress


----------



## Geoni (Jul 29, 2014)

https://36.media.tumblr.com/0bc946dd85ae565de227333cce8b676e/tumblr_n3zr8f88fK1sp4aauo1_500.jpg


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 29, 2014)

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b522/jyang927/sheldon_zps825752b5.jpg

I'm trying to win a screenshot contest. It's sheldon wearing a bikini (rugby shirt)! xD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Animal Crossing - 66
Harry Potter - 26 (-)
Pokemon - 65 (+) 

go harry potter go


----------



## dulcet (Jul 30, 2014)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/79cc74cac09006041980aa80a62c048a/tumblr_n9fnjjCIZv1rslpfoo1_500.jpg


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 30, 2014)

Creepy Bat Stone


----------



## unravel (Jul 30, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/guntza22/pieces-of-me#t=1:43


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMts7LZgiHs


----------



## unravel (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/e278e2b7a0745cccb8b173f77907fd53/tumblr_n9j4m3QU1f1sz98ero3_500.jpg


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 31, 2014)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/7af7b9682b3f3810fcd4aadccbc769e0/tumblr_n3kslc5b4J1sxwb4ro4_1280.png


----------



## Imitation (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jul 31, 2014)

2 kinds of essay
formal and informal
IN-often called personal essay

Formal- carefuly organized and more serious
Personal- casual or conversational style

essay-essais

Personal Essay- Michel de Montaigne
Formal
Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## nard (Jul 31, 2014)

http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq189/DevinPhoto/ThatOneGuyFromThatOneThing.png


----------



## kassie (Jul 31, 2014)

ლ(♥◡♥ ლ)


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

http://static.tumblr.com/0e5a89b576...mre23p/tumblr_static_fuchsia_flower_crown.png


oh. i have a problem...


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/xbbEN3a.png


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

http://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p684/Stephannoying/superbowl48_zps927ee436.png

oh, the last sig i made. um.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok then. Thank You though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)

i wanted to talk things out with her


----------



## Naiad (Aug 2, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wow why don't we just make a school thread



.....


----------



## Imitation (Aug 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRQbVNzmCK0


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 3, 2014)

603da7

^^I think that's a hex code for a colour I was using?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 3, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/4028d4e8766b73102b23980eb7087ea2/tumblr_inline_mpm2224kgt1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 3, 2014)

http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxdn5wWVlQ1r9efmio1_400.gif


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## f11 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mahou: mari is best potato


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 3, 2014)

Uh I was reading a story and copied it into word to see it better, and welp prepare for a wall of text! I was genuinely interested okay ;.;



Spoiler



The Walt Disney Company
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Disney" redirects here. For other uses, see Disney (disambiguation).
The Walt Disney Company TWDC Logo.svg
Type 	Public
Traded as 	NYSE: DIS
Dow Jones Industrial Average Component
S&P 500 Component
Industry 	Mass media
Founded 	Los Angeles, California, United States[1]
(October 16, 1923)
Founder(s) 	Walt Disney and Roy O. Disney
Headquarters 	500 South Buena Vista Street,
Burbank, California, United States
Area served 	Worldwide
Key people 	Bob Iger (Chairman and CEO)
Products 	Cable television, publishing, movies, theme parks, broadcasting, radio, web portals
Services 	Licensing
Revenue 	Increase US$ 45.041 billion (2013)[2]:26
Operating income 	Increase US$ 9.620 billion (2013)[2]:27
Net income 	Increase US$ 6.136 billion (2013)[2]:27
Total assets 	

    Increase US$ 81.241 billion (2013)[2]:65
    Decrease US$ 74.898 billion (2012)[3]

Total equity 	Increase US$ 45.429 billion (2013)[2]:65
Employees 	175,000 (2013)[2]:1
Divisions 	
Divisions[show]
Subsidiaries 	
Subsidiaries[show]
Website 	www.thewaltdisneycompany.com

The Walt Disney Company, commonly known as Disney, is an American diversified multinational mass media corporation headquartered at the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank, California. It is the world's largest broadcasting and cable company in terms of revenue, after Comcast.[4] Disney was founded on October 16, 1923, by Walt Disney and Roy O. Disney as the Disney Brothers Cartoon Studio, and established itself as a leader in the American animation industry before diversifying into live-action film production, television, and theme parks. The company also operated under the names The Walt Disney Studio, then Walt Disney Productions. Taking on its current name in 1986, it expanded its existing operations and also started divisions focused upon theater, radio, music, publishing, and online media. In addition, Disney has created new corporate divisions in order to market more mature content than is typically associated with its flagship family-oriented brands.

The company is best known for the products of its film studio, the Walt Disney Studios, which is today one of the largest and best-known studios in Hollywood. Disney also owns and operates the ABC broadcast television network; cable television networks such as Disney Channel, ESPN, A+E Networks, and ABC Family; publishing, merchandising, and theatre divisions; and owns and licenses 14 theme parks around the world. It also has a successful music division. The company has been a component of the Dow Jones Industrial Average since May 6, 1991. An early and well-known cartoon creation of the company, Mickey Mouse, is a primary symbol of The Walt Disney Company.


Corporate history
See also: Timeline of The Walt Disney Company
The Walt Disney Studios, the headquarters of The Walt Disney Company
1923?1928: The silent era

In early 1923, Kansas City, Missouri animator Walt Disney created a short film entitled Alice's Wonderland, which featured child actress Virginia Davis interacting with animated characters. After the bankruptcy in 1923 of his previous firm, Laugh-O-Gram Films,[ChWDC 1] Disney moved to Hollywood to join his brother Roy O. Disney. Film distributor Margaret J. Winkler of M.J. Winkler Productions contacted Disney with plans to distribute a whole series of Alice Comedies purchased for $1,500 per reel with Disney as a production partner. Walt and his brother Roy Disney formed Disney Brothers Cartoon Studio that same year. More animated films followed after Alice.[5]

In January 1926 with the completion of the Disney studio on Hyperion Street, the Disney Brothers Studio's name was changed to the Walt Disney Studio.[ChWDC 2]

After the demise of the Alice comedies, Disney developed an all-cartoon series starring his first original character, Oswald the Lucky Rabbit,[5] which was distributed by Winkler Pictures through Universal Pictures.[ChWDC 2] The distributor owned Oswald, so Disney only made a few hundred dollars.[5] Disney only completed 26 Oswald shorts before losing the contract in February 1928, when Winkler's husband Charles Mintz took over their distribution company. After failing to take over the Disney Studio, Mintz hired away four of Disney's primary animators (the exception being Ub Iwerks) to start his own animation studio, Snappy Comedies.[ChWDC 3]
1928?1934: Mickey Mouse and Silly Symphonies
Original poster for Flowers and Trees (1932)

In 1928, to recover from the loss of Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, Disney came up with the idea of a mouse character named Mortimer while on a train headed to California drawing up a few simple drawings. The mouse was later renamed Mickey Mouse (Disney's wife, Lillian, disliked the sound of 'Mortimer Mouse') and starred in several Disney produced films. Ub Iwerks refined Disney's initial design of Mickey Mouse.[5] Disney's first sound film Steamboat Willie, a cartoon starring Mickey, was released on November 18, 1928[ChWDC 3] through Pat Powers' distribution company.[5] It was the first Mickey Mouse sound cartoon released, but the third to be created, behind Plane Crazy and The Gallopin' Gaucho.[ChWDC 3] Steamboat Willie was an immediate smash hit, and its initial success was attributed not just to Mickey's appeal as a character but to the fact that it was the first cartoon to feature synchronized sound.[5] Disney used Pat Powers' Cinephone system, created by Powers using Lee De Forest's Phonofilm system.[ChWDC 3] Steamboat Willie premiered at B. S. Moss's Colony Theater in New York City, now The Broadway Theatre.[6] Plane Crazy and The Galloping Gaucho were then retrofitted with synchronized sound tracks and re-released successfully in 1929.[ChWDC 3]

Disney continued to produce cartoons with Mickey Mouse and other characters,[5] and began the Silly Symphonies series with Columbia Pictures signing on as Symphonies distributor in August 1929. In September 1929, theater manager Harry Woodin requested permission to start a Mickey Mouse Club which Walt approved. In November, test comics strips were sent to King Features, who requested additional samples to show to the publisher, William Randolph Hearst. On December 16, the Walt Disney Studios partnership was reorganized as a corporation with the name of Walt Disney Productions, Limited with a merchandising division, Walt Disney Enterprises, and two subsidiaries, Disney Film Recording Company, Limited and Liled Realty and Investment Company for real estate holdings. Walt and his wife held 60% (6,000 shares) and Roy owned 40% of WD Productions. On December 30, King Features signed its first newspaper, New York Mirror, to publish the Mickey Mouse comic strip with Walt' permission.[ChWDC 4]

In 1932, Disney signed an exclusive contract with Technicolor (through the end of 1935) to produce cartoons in color, beginning with Flowers and Trees (1932). Disney released cartoons through Powers' Celebrity Pictures (1928?1930), Columbia Pictures (1930?1932), and United Artists (1932?1937).[7] The popularity of the Mickey Mouse series allowed Disney to plan for his first feature-length animation.[5]
1934?1945: Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs and World War II

Deciding to push the boundaries of animation even further, Disney began production of his first feature-length animated film in 1934. Taking three years to complete, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, premiered in December 1937 and became highest-grossing film of that time by 1939.[8] Snow White was released through RKO Radio Pictures, which had assumed distribution of Disney's product in July 1937,[ChWDC 5] after United Artists attempted to attain future television rights to the Disney shorts.[9]

Using the profits from Snow White, Disney financed the construction of a new 51-acre (210,000 m2) studio complex in Burbank, California. The new Walt Disney Studios, in which the company is headquartered to this day, was completed and open for business by the end of 1939.[ChWDC 6] The following year on April 2, Walt Disney Productions had its initial public offering.[ChWDC 7]

The studio continued releasing animated shorts and features, such as Pinocchio (1940), Fantasia (1940), Dumbo (1941), and Bambi (1942).[5] After World War II began, box-office profits declined. When the United States entered the war after the attack on Pearl Harbor, many of Disney's animators were drafted into the armed forces. The U.S. and Canadian governments commissioned the studio to produce training and propaganda films. By 1942 90% of its 550 employees were working on war-related films.[10] Films such as the feature Victory Through Air Power and the short Education for Death (both 1943) were meant to increase public support for the war effort. Even the studio's characters joined the effort, as Donald Duck appeared in a number of comical propaganda shorts, including the Academy Award-winning Der Fuehrer's Face (1943).
1946?1954: Post-war and television

With limited staff and little operating capital during and after the war, Disney's feature films during much of the 1940s were "package films," or collections of shorts, such as The Three Caballeros (1944) and Melody Time (1948), which performed poorly at the box-office. At the same time, the studio began producing live-action films and documentaries. Song of the South (1946) and So Dear to My Heart (1948) featured animated segments, while the True-Life Adventures series, which included such films as Seal Island (1948) and The Vanishing Prairie (1954), were also popular and won numerous awards.

The release of Cinderella in 1950 proved that feature-length animation could still succeed in the marketplace. Other releases of the period included Alice in Wonderland (1951) and Peter Pan (1953), both in production before the war began, and Disney's first all-live action feature, Treasure Island (1950). Other early all-live-action Disney films included The Story of Robin Hood and His Merrie Men (1952), The Sword and the Rose (1953), and 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954). Disney ended its distribution contract with RKO in 1953, forming its own distribution arm, Buena Vista Distribution.[11]

In December 1950, Walt Disney Productions and The Coca-Cola Company teamed up for Disney's first venture into television, the NBC television network special An Hour in Wonderland. In October 1954, the ABC network launched Disney's first regular television series, Disneyland, which would go on to become one of the longest-running primetime series of all time. Disneyland allowed Disney a platform to introduce new projects and broadcast older ones, and ABC became Disney's partner in the financing and development of Disney's next venture, located in the middle of an orange grove near Anaheim, California. It was the first phase of a long corporate relationship which, although no one could have anticipated it at the time, would culminate four decades later in the Disney company's acquisition of the ABC network, its owned and operated stations, and its numerous cable and publishing ventures.
1955?1965: Disneyland
Walt Disney opens Disneyland, July 1955.

In 1954, Walt Disney used his Disneyland series to unveil what would become Disneyland, an idea conceived out of a desire for a place where parents and children could both have fun at the same time. On July 18, 1955, Walt Disney opened Disneyland to the general public. On July 17, 1955, Disneyland was previewed with a live television broadcast hosted by Art Linkletter and Ronald Reagan. After a shaky start, Disneyland continued to grow and attract visitors from across the country and around the world. A major expansion in 1959 included the addition of America's first monorail system.

For the 1964 New York World's Fair, Disney prepared four separate attractions for various sponsors, each of which would find its way to Disneyland in one form or another. During this time, Walt Disney was also secretly scouting out new sites for a second Disney theme park. In November 1965, "Disney World" was announced, with plans for theme parks, hotels, and even a model city on thousands of acres of land purchased outside of Orlando, Florida.

Disney continued to focus its talents on television throughout the 1950s. Its weekday afternoon children's television program The Mickey Mouse Club, featuring its roster of young "Mouseketeers", premiered in 1955 to great success, as did the Davy Crockett miniseries, starring Fess Parker and broadcast on the Disneyland anthology show.[5] Two years later, the Zorro series would prove just as popular, running for two seasons on ABC.[12] Despite such success, Walt Disney Productions invested little into television ventures in the 1960s,[citation needed] with the exception of the long-running anthology series, later known as The Wonderful World of Disney.[5]

Disney's film studios stayed busy as well, averaging five or six releases per year during this period. While the production of shorts slowed significantly during the 1950s and 1960s, the studio released a number of popular animated features, like Lady and the Tramp (1955), Sleeping Beauty (1959) and One Hundred and One Dalmatians (1961), which introduced a new xerography process to transfer the drawings to animation cels.[13] Disney's live-action releases were spread across a number of genres, including historical fiction (Johnny Tremain, 1957), adaptations of children's books (Pollyanna, 1960) and modern-day comedies (The Shaggy Dog, 1959). Disney's most successful film of the 1960s was a live action/animated musical adaptation of Mary Poppins, which was one of the all time highest grossing movies[5] and received five Academy Awards, including Best Actress Julie Andrews.[14]

The theme park design and architectural group became so integral to the Disney studio's operations that the studio bought it on February 5, 1965, along with the WED Enterprises name.[15][16][17][18]
1966?1971: The deaths of Walt and Roy Disney and the opening of Walt Disney World

On December 15, 1966, Walt Disney died of complications relating to lung cancer,[5] and Roy Disney took over as chairman, CEO, and president of the company. One of his first acts was to rename Disney World as "Walt Disney World" in honor of his brother and his vision.[19]

In 1967, the last two films Walt actively supervised were released, the animated feature The Jungle Book[5] and the musical The Happiest Millionaire.[20] The studio released a number of comedies in the late 1960s, including The Love Bug (1969's highest grossing film)[5] and The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes (1969), which starred another young Disney discovery, Kurt Russell. The 1970s opened with the release of Disney's first "post-Walt" animated feature, The Aristocats, followed by a return to fantasy musicals in 1971's Bedknobs and Broomsticks.[5] Blackbeard's Ghost was another successful film during this period.[5]

On October 1, 1971, Walt Disney World opened to the public, with Roy Disney dedicating the facility in person later that month. On December 20, 1971, Roy Disney died of a stroke, leaving the company under control of Donn Tatum, Card Walker, and Walt's son-in-law Ron Miller, each trained by Walt and Roy.
1972?1984: Theatrical malaise and new leadership

While Walt Disney Productions continued releasing family-friendly films throughout the 1970s, such as Escape to Witch Mountain (1975)[5] and Freaky Friday (1976), the films did not fare as well at the box office as earlier material. However, the animation studio saw success with Robin Hood (1973), The Rescuers (1977), and The Fox and the Hound (1981).

As head of the studio, Miller attempted to make films to drive the profitable teenage market who generally passed on seeing Disney movies.[21] Inspired by the popularity of Star Wars, the Disney studio produced the science-fiction adventure The Black Hole in 1979 that cost $20 million to make, but was lost in Star Wars' wake.[5] The Black Hole was the first Disney production to carry a PG rating in the United States.[21][N 1] Disney dabbled in the horror genre with The Watcher in the Woods, and financed the boldly innovative Tron; both films were released to minimal success.[5]

Disney also hired outside producers for film projects, which had never been done before in the studio's history.[21] In 1979, Disney entered a joint venture with Paramount Pictures on the production of the 1980 film adaptation of Popeye and Dragonslayer (1981); the first time Disney collaborated with another studio. Paramount distributed Disney films in Canada at the time, and it was hoped that Disney's marketing prestige would help sell the two films.[21]

Finally, in 1982, the Disney family sold the naming rights and rail-based attractions to the Disney film studio for 818,461 shares of Disney stock then worth $42.6 million none of which went to Retlaw. Also, Roy E. Disney objected to the overvalued purchase price of the naming right and voted against the purchase as a Disney board director.[22] The 1983 release of Mickey's Christmas Carol began a string of successful movies, starting with Never Cry Wolf and the Ray Bradbury adaptation Something Wicked This Way Comes.[5] In 1984, Disney CEO Ron Miller created Touchstone Pictures as a brand for Disney to release more major release motion pictures. Touchstone's first release was the comedy Splash (1984), which was a box office success.[23]

With The Wonderful World of Disney remaining a prime-time staple, Disney returned to television in the 1970s with syndicated programing such as the anthology series The Mouse Factory and a brief revival of the Mickey Mouse Club. In 1980, Disney launched Walt Disney Home Video to take advantage of the newly emerging videocassette market. On April 18, 1983, The Disney Channel debuted as a subscription-level channel on cable systems nationwide, featuring its large library of classic films and TV series, along with original programming and family-friendly third-party offerings.

Walt Disney World received much of the company's attention through the 1970s and into the 1980s. In 1978, Disney executives announced plans for the second Walt Disney World theme park, EPCOT Center, which would open in October 1982. Inspired by Walt Disney's dream of a futuristic model city, EPCOT Center was built as a "permanent World's Fair", complete with exhibits sponsored by major American corporations, as well as pavilions based on the cultures of other nations. In Japan, the Oriental Land Company partnered with Walt Disney Productions to build the first Disney theme park outside of the United States, Tokyo Disneyland, which opened in April 1983.

Despite the success of the Disney Channel and its new theme park creations, Walt Disney Productions was financially vulnerable. Its film library was valuable, but offered few current successes, and its leadership team was unable to keep up with other studios, particularly the works of Don Bluth, who defected from Disney in 1979.

By the early 1980s, the parks were generating 70% of Disney's income.[5]

In 1984, financier Saul Steinberg's Reliance Group Holdings launched a hostile takeover bid for Walt Disney Productions,[5] with the intent of selling off some of its operations.[24] Disney bought out Reliance's 11.1% stake in the company. However, another shareholder filed suit claiming the deal devaluated Disney's stock and for Disney management to retain their positions. The shareholder lawsuit was settled in 1989 for a total of $45 million from Disney and Reliance.[5]
1984?2005: The Eisner era And The Save Disney campaign
A view of downtown Celebration, Florida: the city was planned by The Walt Disney Company

    See also, 1984?2004 under Timeline of The Walt Disney Company.

With the Sid Bass family purchase of 18.7 percent of Disney, Bass and the board brought in Michael Eisner from Paramount Pictures as CEO and Frank Wells from Warner Bros. as president. Eisner emphasized Touchstone Films with Down and Out in Beverly Hills (1985) to start leading to increased output with Ruthless People (1986), Outrageous Fortune (1987), Pretty Woman (1990) and additional hits. Eisner used expanding cable and home video markets to sign deals using Disney shows and films with a long-term deal with Showtime Networks for Disney/Touchstone releases through 1996 and entering television with syndication and distribution for TV series as The Golden Girls and Home Improvement. Disney began limited releases of its previous films on video tapes in the late 1980s. Eisner's Disney purchased KHJ, an independent Los Angeles TV station.[5]

Organized in 1985, Silver Screen Partners II, LP financed films for Disney with $193 million. In January 1987, Silver Screen III began financing movies for Disney with $300 million raised, the largest amount raised for a film financing limited partnership by E.F. Hutton.[25] Silver Screen IV was also set up to finance Disney's studios.[26]

Beginning with Who Framed Roger Rabbit in 1988, Disney's flagship animation studio enjoyed a series of commercial and critical successes with such films as The Little Mermaid (1989), Beauty and the Beast (1991), Aladdin (1992) and The Lion King (1994). In addition, the company successfully entered the field of television animation with a number of lavishly budgeted and acclaimed series such as Adventures of the Gummi Bears, Duck Tales and Gargoyles.[citation needed] Disney moved to first place in box office receipts by 1988 and had increased revenues by 20% every year.[5]

In 1989, Disney signed an agreement-in-principle to acquire The Jim Henson Company (then known as Henson Associates) from its founder, Muppet creator Jim Henson. The deal included Henson's programming library and Muppet characters (excluding the Muppets created for Sesame Street), as well as Jim Henson's personal creative services. However, in May 1990, before the deal was completed, Jim Henson passed away, and the two companies broke off merger negotiations the following December.

Named the "Disney Decade" by the company, the executive talent attempted to move the company to new heights in the 1990s with huge changes and accomplishments.[5] In September 1990, The Disney Company arranged for financing up to $200 million by a unit of Nomura Securities for Interscope films made for Disney. On October 23, Disney formed Touchwood Pacific Partners I which would supplant the Silver Screen Partnership series as their movie studios' primary source of funding.[26]

In 1991, hotels, home video distribution, and Disney merchandising became 28 percent of total company revenues with international revenues contributed 22 percent of revenues. The company committed its studios in the first quarter of 1991 to produce 25 films in 1992. However, 1991 saw net income drop by 23% and had no growth for the year, but saw the release of Beauty and the Beast, winner of 2 Academy Awards and top grossing film in the genre. Disney next moved into publishing with Hyperion Books and adult music with Hollywood Records while Disney Imagineering was laying off 400 employees.[5]

Disney also broadened its adult offerings in film when then Disney Studio Chairman Jeffrey Katzenberg acquired Miramax Films in 1993. That same year Disney created the NHL team the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim, named after the 1992 hit film of the same name. Disney purchased a minority stake in the Anaheim Angels baseball team around the same time.[5]

Wells died in a helicopter crash in 1994.[5] Shortly thereafter, Katzenberg resigned and formed DreamWorks SKG because Eisner would not appoint Katzenberg to Wells' now-available post (Katzenberg had also sued over the terms of his contract).[5] Instead, Eisner recruited his friend Michael Ovitz, one of the founders of the Creative Artists Agency, to be President, with minimal involvement from Disney's board of directors (which at the time included Oscar-winning actor Sidney Poitier, the CEO of Hilton Hotels Corporation Stephen Bollenbach, former U.S. Senator George Mitchell, Yale dean Robert A. M. Stern, and Eisner's predecessors Raymond Watson and Card Walker). Ovitz lasted only 14 months and left Disney in December 1996 via a "no fault termination" with a severance package of $38 million in cash and 3 million stock options worth roughly $100 million at the time of Ovitz's departure. The Ovitz episode engendered a long running derivative suit, which finally concluded in June 2006, almost 10 years later. Chancellor William B. Chandler, III of the Delaware Court of Chancery, despite describing Eisner's behavior as falling "far short of what shareholders expect and demand from those entrusted with a fiduciary position..." found in favor of Eisner and the rest of the Disney board because they hadn't violated the letter of the law (namely, the duty of care owed by a corporation's officers and board to its shareholders).[27]

Eisner attempted in 1994 to purchase NBC from GE, but the deal failed due to GE wanting to keep 51% ownership of the network. Disney acquired many other media sources during the decade, including a merger with Capital Cities/ABC in 1995 which brought broadcast network ABC and its assets, including the A&E Television Networks and ESPN networks, into the Disney fold.[5] Eisner felt that the purchase of ABC was an important investment to keep Disney surviving and allowing it to compete with international multimedia conglomerates.[28]

Disney lost a $10.4 million lawsuit in September 1997 to Marsu B.V. over Disney's failure to produce as contracted 13 half-hour Marsupilami cartoon shows. Instead Disney felt other internal "hot properties" deserved the company's attention.[29]

Disney took control of the Anaheim Angels in 1996, and purchased a majority stake in the team in 1998. That same year, Disney began a move into the internet field with the purchase of Starwave and 43 percent of Infoseek. In 1999, Disney purchased the remaining shares of Infoseek and launch the Go Network portal in January. Disney also launched its cruise line with the christening of Disney Magic and a sister ship, Disney Wonder.[5]

As the Katzenberg case dragged on as his contract included a portion of the film revenue from ancillary markets forever. Katzenberg had offered $100 to settle the case but Eisner felt the original claim amount of about half a billion too much, but then the ancillary market clause was found. Disney lawyers tried to indicate a decline situation which reveal the some of the problems in the company. ABC had declining rating and increasing costs while the film segment had two film failures. While neither party revealed the settlement amount, it is estimated at $200 million.[5]

Eisner's controlling style inhibited efficiency and progress according to some critics, while other industry experts indicated that "age compression" theory led to a decline in the company's target market due to youth copying teenage behavior earlier.[5]

2000 brought an increase in revenue of 9% and net income of 39% with ABC and ESPN leading the way and Parks and Resorts marking its sixth consecutive year of growth. However the September 11 attacks led to a complete halt of vacation travel and led to a recession. The recession led to a decrease in ABC revenue. Plus, Eisner had the company make an expensive purchase of Fox Family Worldwide. 2001 was a year of cost cutting laying off 4,000 employees, Disney parks operations decreased, slashing annual live-action film investment, and minimizing Internet operations. While 2002 revenue had a small decrease from 2001 with the cost cutting, net income rose to $1.2 billion with two creative film releases. In 2003, the Studio became the first studio to record over $3 billion in worldwide box office receipts.[5]

Eisner did not want the board to renominate Roy E. Disney, the son of Disney co-founder Roy O. Disney, as a board director citing his age of 72 as a required retirement age. Stanley Gold responded by resigning from the board and requesting the other board members oust Eisner.[5] In 2003, Disney resigned from his positions as the company's vice chairman and chairman of Walt Disney Feature Animation,[ChWDC 8] accusing Eisner of micromanagement, flops with the ABC television network, timidity in the theme park business, turning the Walt Disney Company into a "rapacious, soul-less" company, and refusing to establish a clear succession plan, as well as a string of box-office movie flops starting in the year 2000.

On May 15, 2003, Disney sold their stake in the Anaheim Angels baseball team to Arte Moreno. Disney purchased the rights to The Muppets and the Bear in the Big Blue House franchises from The Jim Henson Company on February 17, 2004.[30] The two brands were placed under control of the Muppets Holding Company, LLC, a division of Disney Consumer Products.

In 2004, Pixar Animation Studios began looking for another distributor after its 12-year contract with Disney ended, due to its strained relationship over issues of control and money with Eisner. Also that year, Comcast Corporation made an unsolicited $54 billion bid to acquire Disney. A couple of high budget movies flopped at the box office. With these difficulties and with some board directors dissatisfied, Eisner ceded the board chairmanship.[5]

On March 3, 2004, at Disney's annual shareholders' meeting, a surprising and unprecedented 45% of Disney's shareholders, predominantly rallied by former board members Roy Disney and Stanley Gold, withheld their proxies to re-elect Eisner to the board. Disney's board then gave the chairmanship position to Mitchell. However, the board did not immediately remove Eisner as chief executive.[ChWDC 9]

In 2005, Disney sold the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim hockey team to Henry and Susan Samueli.[5]

On March 13, 2005, Robert Iger was announced as Eisner successor as CEO. On September 30, Eisner resigned both as an executive and as a member of the board of directors.[ChWDC 10]
2005?present: The Iger era

On July 8, 2005, Walt Disney's nephew, Roy E. Disney returned to The Walt Disney Company as a consultant and with the new title of Non Voting Director, Emeritus. Walt Disney Parks and Resorts celebrated the 50th anniversary of Disneyland Park on July 17, and opened Hong Kong Disneyland on September 12. Walt Disney Feature Animation released Chicken Little, the company's first film using 3-D animation. On October 1, Bob Iger replaced Michael Eisner as CEO. Miramax co-founders Bob Weinstein and Harvey Weinstein also departed the company to form their own studio. On July 25, 2005, Disney announced that it was closing DisneyToon Studios Australia in October 2006, after 17 years of existence.[31]

In 2006, Disney acquired Oswald the Lucky Rabbit, Disney?s pre-Mickey silent animation star.[32] Aware that Disney's relationship with Pixar was wearing thin, President and CEO Robert Iger began negotiations with leadership of Pixar Animation Studios, Steve Jobs and Ed Catmull, regarding possible merger. On January 23, 2006, it was announced that Disney would purchase Pixar in an all-stock transaction worth $7.4 billion. The deal was finalized on May 5; and among noteworthy results was the transition of Pixar's CEO and 50.1% shareholder, Steve Jobs, becoming Disney's largest individual shareholder at 7% and a member of Disney's Board of Directors.[33][34] Ed Catmull took over as President of Pixar Animation Studios. Former Executive Vice-President of Pixar, John Lasseter, became Chief Creative Officer of Walt Disney Animation Studios, its division DisneyToon Studios, and Pixar Animation Studios, as well assuming the role of Principal Creative Advisor at Walt Disney Imagineering.[34]

In April 2007, the Muppets Holding Company, LLC was renamed The Muppets Studio and placed under new leadership in an effort by Iger to re-brand the division. The re-branding was completed in September 2008, when control of The Muppets Studio was transferred from Disney Consumer Products to the Walt Disney Studios.[30]

After a long time working in the company as a senior executive and large shareholder, Director Emeritus Roy E. Disney died from stomach cancer on December 16, 2009. At the time of his death, he owned roughly 1% of all of Disney which amounted to 16 million shares. He is seen to be the last member of the Disney family to be actively involved in the running of the company and working in the company altogether.[citation needed]

On August 31, 2009, Disney announced a deal to acquire Marvel Entertainment, Inc. for $4.24 billion.[35] The deal was finalized on December 31, 2009 in which Disney acquired full ownership on the company.[36] Disney has stated that their acquisition of Marvel Entertainment will not affect Marvel's products, neither will the nature of any Marvel characters be transformed.[37]

In October 2009, Disney Channel president Rich Ross, hired by Iger, replaced **** Cook as chairman of the company and, in November, began restructuring the company to focus more on family friendly products. Later in January 2010, Disney decided to shut down Miramax after downsizing Touchstone, but one month later, they instead began selling the Miramax brand and its 700-title film library to Filmyard Holdings. On March 12, ImageMovers Digital, Robert Zemeckis's company which Disney had bought in 2007, was shut down. In April 2010, Lyric Street, Disney's country music label in Nashville, was shut down. In May 2010, the company sold the Power Rangers brand, as well as its 700-episode library, back to Haim Saban. In June, the company canceled Jerry Bruckheimer's film project Killing Rommel.[38] In January 2011, Disney Interactive Studios was downsized.[39] In November, two ABC stations were sold.[40] With the release of Tangled in 2010, Ed Catmull said that the "princess" genre of films was taking a hiatus until "someone has a fresh take on it ? but we don't have any other musicals or fairytales lined up."[41] He explained that they were looking to get away from the princess era due to the changes in audience composition and preference.[citation needed] However in the Facebook page, Ed Catmull stated that this was just a rumor.[42]

In April 2011, Disney broke ground on Shanghai Disney Resort. Costing $4.4 billion, the resort is slated to open in 2015.[43] Later, in August 2011, Bob Iger stated on a conference call that after the success of the Pixar and Marvel purchases, he and the Walt Disney Company are looking to "buy either new characters or businesses that are capable of creating great characters and great stories."[44] Later, in early February 2012, Disney completed its acquisition of UTV Software Communications, expanding their market further into India and Asia.[45]

On October 30, 2012, Disney announced plans to acquire Lucasfilm and release Star Wars Episode VII in 2015.[46] On December 4, 2012, the Disney-Lucasfilm merger was approved by the Federal Trade Commission, allowing the acquisition to be finalized without dealing with antitrust problems.[47] On December 21, 2012, the deal was completed with the acquisition value amounting to approximately $4.06 billion, and thus Lucasfilm became a wholly owned subsidiary of Disney (which coincidentally reunited Lucasfilm under the same corporate umbrella with its former spin-off and new sibling, Pixar).[48]

On May 29, 2013, Disney set release dates for eight currently untitled animated films through 2018, including four from Disney Animation and four from Pixar Animation.[49]

On March 24, 2014, Disney bought Maker Studios, a YouTube company generating billions of views each year, for over $500 million in order to advertise to viewers in the crucial teenage/young adult demographics.[50]

Financial data

In its annual report, Disney disclosed that its business is "affected by its ability to exploit and protect against infringement of its intellectual property, including trademarks, trade names, copyrights, patents and trade secrets."[2]:17
Revenues
Annual gross revenues of The Walt Disney Company (in millions USD) Year 	Studio Entertainment[Rev 1] 	Disney Consumer Products[Rev 2] 	Walt Disney
Parks and Resorts 	Disney Media Networks[Rev 3] 	Disney Interactive[Rev 4][Rev 5] 	Total
1991[54] 	2,593.0 	724 	2,794.0 	  	  	6,111
1992[54] 	3,115 	1,081 	3,306 	  	  	7,502
1993[54] 	3,673.4 	1,415.1 	3,440.7 	  	  	8,529
1994[55][56][57] 	4,793 	1,798.2 	3,463.6 	359 	  	10,414
1995[55][56][57] 	6,001.5 	2,150 	3,959.8 	414 	  	12,525
1996[56][58] 	10,095[Rev 2] 	4,502 	4,142[Rev 6] 	  	18,739
1997[59] 	6,981 	3,782 	5,014 	6,522 	174 	22,473
1998[59] 	6,849 	3,193 	5,532 	7,142 	260 	22,976
1999[59] 	6,548 	3,030 	6,106 	7,512 	206 	23,402
2000[60] 	5,994 	2,602 	6,803 	9,615 	368 	25,402
2001[61] 	7,004 	2,590 	6,009 	9,569 	  	25,790
2002[61] 	6,465 	2,440 	6,691 	9,733 	  	25,360
2003[62] 	7,364 	2,344 	6,412 	10,941 	  	27,061
2004[62] 	8,713 	2,511 	7,750 	11,778 	  	30,752
2005[63] 	7,587 	2,127 	9,023 	13,207 	  	31,944
2006[63] 	7,529 	2,193 	9,925 	14,368 	  	34,285
2007[64] 	7,491 	2,347 	10,626 	15,046 	  	35,510
2008[65] 	7,348 	2,415 	11,504 	15,857 	719 	37,843
2009[66] 	6,136 	2,425 	10,667 	16,209 	712 	36,149
2010[67] 	6,701 	2,678 	10,761 	17,162 	761 	38,063
2011[68] 	6,351 	3,049 	11,797 	18,714 	982 	40,893
2012[69] 	5,825 	3,252 	12,920 	19,436 	845 	42,278
2013[70] 	5,979 	3,555 	14,087 	20,356 	1,064 	45,041

    Also named Films
    Merged into Creative Content in 1996
    Broadcasting from 1994 to 1996
    Walt Disney Internet Group, from 1997 to 2000, next merged with Disney Media Networks
    Disney Interactive Media Group, starting in 2008 with the merge of WDIG and Disney Interactive Studios
    Following the purchase of ABC


    Also named Films
    Merged into Creative Content in 1996
    Broadcasting from 1994 to 1996
    Walt Disney Internet Group, from 1997 to 2000, next merged with Disney Media Networks
    Disney Interactive Media Group, merge of WDIG and Disney Interactive Studios
    Not linked to WDIG, Disney reported a $300M loss due to financial modification regarding real estate

Criticism
For more details on this topic, see Criticism of The Walt Disney Company.

Some of Disney's animated family films have drawn fire for being accused of having sexual references hidden in them, among them The Little Mermaid (1989), Aladdin (1992), and The Lion King (1994). Instances of sexual material hidden in some versions of The Rescuers (1977) and Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988) resulted in recalls and modifications of the films to remove such content.[71]

Some religious welfare groups, such as the Catholic League, have opposed films including Priest (1994) and Dogma (1999).[72] A book called Growing Up Gay, published by Disney-owned Hyperion and similar publications, as well as the company's extension of benefits to same-sex domestic partners, spurred boycotts of Disney and its advertisers by the Catholic League, the Assemblies of God USA, the American Family Association, and other conservative groups.[72][73][74] The boycotts were discontinued by most of these organizations by 2005.[75] In addition to these social controversies, the company has been accused of human rights violations regarding the working conditions in factories that produce their merchandise.[76][77]
See also

    Walt Disney and Roy Disney
    List of assets owned by Disney
    List of Walt Disney Pictures films
    Lists of films released by Disney
    Disney University
    Disneyfication
    Buena Vista
    Mandeville-Anthony v. The Walt Disney Company, a federal court case in which Mandeville claimed Disney infringed on his copyrighted ideas by creating Cars
    List of conglomerates
    List of United States companies

    Magic Kingdom castle.jpgDisney portal
    Animation disc.svgAnimation portal
    Video-x-generic.svgFilm portal
    LA Skyline Mountains2.jpgLos Angeles portal
    Factory 1b.svgCompanies portal

References
Footnotes

    Although Disney released a PG-rated film, Take Down, prior to the release of The Black Hole, they did not make the film; it was a pickup from independent producers.

Citations

    "Company History". Corporate Information. The Walt Disney Company. Retrieved August 30, 2008.
    "The Walt Disney Company Fiscal Year 2013 Annual Financial Report And Shareholder Letter". The Walt Disney Company. Retrieved 2014-04-08.
    "WALT DISNEY CO/ 2012 Annual Report Form (10-K)" (XBRL). United States Securities and Exchange Commission. November 20, 2013.
    Siklos, Richard (February 9, 2009). "Why Disney wants DreamWorks". CNN/Money. Retrieved February 9, 2009.
    "The Walt Disney Company History". Company Profiles. fundinguniverse.com. Retrieved 6 November 2012.
    "Broadway Theater Broadway". The Shubert Organization. 1942-07-04. Retrieved 2012-10-31.
    Balio, Tino (2009). United Artists, Volume 1, 1919?1950: The Company Built by the Stars. Univ of Wisconsin Press. pp. 113?116. Retrieved 2013-08-13.
    Gabler, Neal (2007). Walt Disney: The Triumph of the American Imagination. New York: Random House. pp. 276?277. ISBN 0-679-75747-3.
    "Cinema: Man & Mouse". TIME. December 27, 1937. Retrieved May 17, 2010.
    "Walt Disney Goes to War". Life. August 31, 1942. p. 61. Retrieved November 20, 2011.
    "Chronology of the Walt Disney Company". islandnet.com. Retrieved 2013-12-15.
    Cotter, Bill (2009). "Zorro - A history of the series". Walt Disney's Zorro. Retrieved 15 August 2013.
    Montgomery, Tim. "Production Facts". The Unofficial Disney Animation Archive. Retrieved 3 September 2013.
    "Results Page - Academy Awards Database". Academy Awards Databse. Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences. Retrieved 2 October 2013.
    Broggie, Michael (1997). Walt Disney's Railroad Story. Pentrex. p. 174. ISBN 1563420090.
    Smith, Dave (1998). Disney A to Z - The Updated Official Encyclopedia. Hyperion Books. pp. 467, 601. ISBN 0786863919.
    Stewart, James (2005). Disney War. Simon & Schuster. p. 41.
    Gabler, Neal (2006). Walt Disney: The Triumph of the American Imagination. Knopf. p. 629.
    "'The Grand Opening of Walt Disney World' TV Special by Bill Griffiths". StartedByAMouse.com. StartedByAMouse.com. Retrieved 15 October 2013.
    Griffin, Sean (2000). Tinker Belles and evil queens : the Walt Disney Company from the inside out. New York, NY [u.a.]: New York Univ. Press. p. 101. ISBN 0814731236. Retrieved 2013-12-15.
    Harmetz, Aljean (April 10, 1980). "Disney working to expand market." Wilmington Morning Star. Retrieved November 7, 2012.
    Peltz, James F. (October 2, 1990). "The Wonderful World of Disney's Other Firm : Entertainment: Walt Disney created a separate company for his family. Retlaw Enterprises Inc. is now worth hundreds of millions.". Los Angeles Times. Retrieved 19 July 2012.
    Erickson, Hal. "Splash (1984)". The New York Times. The New York Times Company. Retrieved 4 October 2013.
    "HIGHLIGHTS OF STRUGGLE FOR DISNEY". The New York Times. 12 June 1984. Retrieved 4 November 2013.
    "BRIEFLY: E. F. Hutton raised $300 million for Disney.". Los Angeles Times. February 3, 1987. Retrieved July 18, 2012.
    "Disney, Japan Investors Join in Partnership : Movies: Group will become main source of finance for all live-action films at the company's three studios.". Los Angeles Times. Associated Press. October 23, 1990. Retrieved July 18, 2012.
    In re The Walt Disney Company Derivative Litigation, 907 A.2d 693 (Delaware Court of Chancery August 9, 2005).
    Interview with Michael Eisner. Archive of American Television (October 19?20, 2006).
    O'Neill, Ann W. (September 28, 1997). "The Court Files: Mickey's Masters Killed Fellow Cartoon Critter, Judge Rules". Los Angeles Times. Retrieved 12 March 2013.
    Barnes, Brooks (18 September 2008). "Fuzzy Renaissance". The New York Times. Retrieved 29 December 2012.
    "Disney to axe Sydney studio". The Sydney Morning Herald. 26 July 2005. Retrieved 15 November 2013.
    Kohler, Chris (October 16, 2012). "How Videogames Are Changing Disney". Wied.com. Retrieved October 17, 2012.
    Holson, Laura (January 25, 2006). "Disney Agrees to Acquire Pixar in a $7.4 billion Deal". The New York Times. Retrieved January 17, 2010.
    "Pixar Becomes Unit of Disney". The New York Times & The Associated Press. May 6, 2006. Retrieved January 17, 2010.
    "Disney to acquire Marvel Entertainment for $4B". Marke****ch.com. Retrieved 2009-08-31.
    Donley, Michelle (December 31, 2009). "Marvel Shareholders OK Disney Acquisition". Marke****ch.com.
    Jay Cochran (August 31, 2009). "Disney Announces Acquisition of Marvel Entertainment Inc". enewsi.com.
    Fleming Jr, Mike. "The Brits Couldn?t Kill ?Rommel? But Disney Finds A Way". Deadline.com. Deadline Hollywood. Retrieved 18 November 2013.
    Chmielewski, Dawn C. (January 26, 2011). "Disney Interactive lays off 200 as video game unit shifts focus". Los Angeles Times. Retrieved October 17, 2012.
    Grego, Melissa (November 3, 2010). "EXCLUSIVE: Disney to Sell Two Stations". Broadcasting & Cable. Retrieved September 21, 2012.
    "The Disney Fairytale Has An Unhappy Ending," Sydney Morning Herald November 29, 2010.
    Catmull, Ed (2010-11-21). "A headline in today?s LA Times erroneously reported...". The Walt Disney Company via Facebook. Retrieved 2010-12-14.
    Barboza, David; Barnes, Brooks (April 7, 2011). "Disney Plans Lavish Park in Shanghai". The New York Times. Archived from the original on June 27, 2011. Retrieved June 27, 2011.
    Bhasin, Kim (August 10, 2011). "Disney Is Looking To Buy Even More Stables Of Characters". Business Insider. Retrieved August 13, 2011.
    "Disney to complete UTV buyout". Filmbiz.asia. February 1, 2012. Retrieved February 8, 2012.
    Ingraham, Nathan (October 30, 2012). "Disney buys Lucasfilm, plans to release 'Star Wars: Episode 7' in 2015". The Verge. Retrieved October 30, 2012.
    Patten, Dominic (December 4, 2012). "Disney-Lucasfilm Deal Cleared By Feds". Deadline Hollywood. Retrieved December 5, 2012.
    "Disney Completes Acquisition Of Lucasfilm". Deadline Hollywood. December 21, 2012. Archived from the original on September 14, 2013. Retrieved September 14, 2013.
    Bernstein, Robert (May 29, 2013). "Disney Sets Release Dates for 8 Animated Films Through 2018". Den of Geek. Retrieved May 29, 2013.
    [1]
    "Doraemon plans to make U.S. debut this summer". May 9, 2014. Retrieved May 24, 2014.
    "The Walt Disney Company Announces Participants for Its Startup Accelerator Program". Marke****ch. Retrieved 15 July 2014.
    "Antitrust expert Sanford Litvack to examine Google-Yahoo deal | Muckety ? See the news". News.muckety.com. Retrieved December 10, 2011.
    "SEC Info ? Disney Enterprises Inc ? 10-K ? For 9/30/93". secinfo.com. Retrieved 2013-12-15.
    "Disney Annual Report 1995 ? Financial Highlights". Corporate.disney.go.com. Retrieved 2012-10-31.
    "Walt Disney Company Annual Report 1996 ? Business Segments". secdatabase.com. Retrieved 2013-12-15. Form 10-K405, Filing Date: December 19, 1996.
    "Disney Enterprises Inc ? 10-K ? For 9/30/95". secinfo.com.
    "Walt Disney Co ? 10-K405 ? For 9/30/96". secinfo.com. Retrieved 2013-12-15.
    "Disney Annual Report 1999 ? Management's Discussion and Analysis of Financial Condition and Results of Operations". corporate.disney.go.com.
    "Disney Annual Report 2000". corporate.disney.go.com.
    "Disney Annual Report 2002". corporate.disney.go.com.
    "Disney Annual Report 2004". corporate.disney.go.com.
    "Disney Annual Report 2006 ? Financial Highlights". corporate.disney.go.com.
    "Disney Annual Report 2007 ? Financial Highlights". corporate.disney.go.com.
    "Disney Factbook 2008 ? Financial Information p. 50". amedia.disney.go.com.
    "Disney 2009 Annual Report ? Business Segment Results". p. 31.
    "Disney 2010 Fourth quarter". p. 2.
    "THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY REPORTS FOURTH QUARTER AND FULL YEAR EARNINGS FOR FISCAL 2011". p. 2.
    "THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY REPORTS FOURTH QUARTER AND FULL YEAR EARNINGS FOR FISCAL 2012". p. 2.
    "THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY REPORTS FOURTH QUARTER AND FULL YEAR EARNINGS FOR FISCAL 2013". p. 2.
    "Disney (Disney Films)". snopes.com. Retrieved July 15, 2009.
    "75 Organizations Asked To Join Showtime Boycott". Catalyst Online. Catholic League. May 29, 2001. Archived from the original on 2007-12-26. Retrieved August 29, 2008.
    "Disney Boycott Expands". Catalyst. Catholic League. October 1996. Archived from the original on 2007-12-26. Retrieved August 29, 2008.
    "Petitions and Boycott Stir Disney". Catalyst Online. Catholic League. October 1997. Archived from the original on 2007-12-26. Retrieved August 29, 2008.
    "Southern Baptists end 8-year Disney boycott". MSNBC.com. June 22, 2005. Retrieved January 8, 2010.
    "Beware of Mickey: Disney's Sweatshop in South China". Centre for Research on Multinational Corporations. February 10, 2007. Archived from the original on February 10, 2007. Retrieved August 30, 2008.
    Staff writer (June 20, 2001). source "Disney's duds are tops in sweatshop labour, Oxfam". CBC.com. Retrieved August 30, 2008.


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

hi! i just want to let you know that you suck suck suck suck suck you you you you suck suck suck suck suck SUCK!
hi! i just want to let you know that you suck suck suck suck suck you you you you suck suck suck suck suck SUCK!
hi! i just want to let you know that you suck suck suck suck suck you you you you suck suck suck suck suck SUCK!
hi! i just want to let you know that you suck suck suck suck suck you you you you suck suck suck suck suck SUCK!
~~~
sorry i was trolling. its about 300 lines of that, but i dont wanna post that.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alejandro - Lady Gaga


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

ug i love this song 



Spoiler



"All About That Bass"

Because you know
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass

Yeah, it's pretty clear, I ain't no size two
But I can shake it, shake it
Like I'm supposed to do
Cause I got that boom boom that all the boys chase
And all the right junk in all the right places

I see the magazines workin' that Photoshop
We know that **** ain't real
C'mon now, make it stop
If you got beauty beauty, just raise 'em up
Cause every inch of you is perfect
From the bottom to the top

Yeah, my mama she told me don't worry about your size
She says boys like a little more booty to hold at night
You know I won't be no stick figure silicone Barbie doll
So if that's what you're into then go ahead and move along

Because you know I'm
All about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass
Hey!

I'm bringing booty back
Go ahead and tell them skinny *****es that
No I'm just playing I know you think you're fat
But I'm here to tell ya
Every inch of you is perfect from the bottom to the top

Yeah my mama she told me don't worry about your size
She said boys like a little more booty to hold at night
You know I won't be no stick figure silicone Barbie doll
So if that's what you're into then go ahead and move along

Because you know I'm
All about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass

Because you know I'm
All about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass

Because you know I'm
All about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass, no treble
I'm all about that bass
'Bout that bass
'Bout that bass, 'bout that bass
Hey, hey, ooh
You know you like this bass


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Uh I was reading a story and copied it into word to see it better, and welp prepare for a wall of text! I was genuinely interested okay ;.;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god. LOL but:
http://i.imgur.com/0JNvSfo.png
oh right i just posted this onto that one museum thread... idek


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

Togami, you're causing a disturbance. I'm going to have to ask you to leave. Naegi slips, falls. Naegi is covered in hand sanitizer. Naegi is so clean. Togami is so


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

http://phatticuss.com/post/65458533842/my-crush-haha-i-like-you-as-a-friend-me


----------



## nard (Aug 4, 2014)

http://ac-heartplace.tumblr.com/post/49262508546/animal-crossing-new-leaf-100-day-countdown


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

a potato said:


> Delivery please! I have to go shortly, but I'll PM you when I am back!



Okay I'll reserve for you let me know when you're back


okay this is awk LOL


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

What gender is Cal???
Cal is genderfluid. His assigned sex is up to you to decide on your own, if you so choose. However, it’s COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT TO THE STORY.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_liugCaOQz...+k-on!+render+by+vampireyuki.nikachan.com.png


the heck.


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

[3:50:31 PM] srslyjeremy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNdRd4ZQjr4
o i was linking to sum1 else awks


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## tearexia (Aug 4, 2014)

https://scontent-a-pao.xx.fbcdn.net...=4c23fcca9847b88013c1baf5f052d5fe&oe=5459A11D

oops it's a photo of me I shared with a friend earlier


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)

You've tried to sign in too many times with an incorrect email address or password.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi there fellow gamers. Oops, I forgot to take out the dog. I didn't know it was alive when it was playing dead, now that I think about it, I should check the dog just after I kill some evil demons who ate my chicken, my fabulous, delicious chicken. That was a horrible day of playing a boring game. Oh, we should've roasted some pink squishy puffballs over the fire before we add the noodles. I love squishy onions with crusty chocolate ice cream. The demon looked very sexy, so I smacked it on its butt with a giant mallet. Did I go and sexy-dance with titans? I wish one goldfish had the power to mutate other donkey's teeth and turn into mushy candy gremlins. "Why aren't my fridges open?" asks the irritated weaboo, who flung feces into garlic bread without socks on. What type of weaboo is this? It's so-ARRUGUGGHGHGGHHG, MY ARRRMMM!!! MY ARRMM!!!!!! THE AMAZING HELIX CHOPPED MY ARM OFF, SO I KICKED HIS BUTT. Suddenly, a wild flamingo ran across Justin, who suddenly shot toffee, oh and farted out sexy chicken. I can't twerk because my jiggly lumps are everywhere, Doctor. Why does my butt hurt like hell? Wtf is that thing over in the zoo?? It's not a disease, it's a giant bird that flings purple chunks. FRICK THAT'S POTATO SALAD! WHY IS THIS PUMPKIN RUNNING A MARATHON? Anyway, my face is numb, so no killing the family tonight. Did she just say that you're a dog that killed Jesus?!?! How did my fan slap my a**? Why does this always happen whenever my a**

Opps I accidentally killed Lord when I asked a sign salesman to fix my face. For the love of glob, please tell them that I'm actually here to call the dance instructor for a... fix. The upsexyness of my garbage is really strong and when I walk, I became so overwhelmed that I slapped myself with ****. Obama my word! How did this happen when I screwed up on my stupid exam. Spiders don't care about dying. When I


----------



## Isabella (Aug 5, 2014)

omg i'm laughing ^

You Know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse

dunno why i copied that


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

Ren?e


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 5, 2014)

http://goo.gl/Xfvemt

Linking for my sig xD


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

☆*✲ﾟ*｡☆*✲ﾟ*｡☆*✲ﾟ*｡☆*✲ﾟ*｡☆*✲ﾟ*｡(*＾▽＾)／｡*ﾟ✲*☆｡*ﾟ✲*☆｡*ﾟ✲*☆｡*ﾟ✲*☆｡*ﾟ✲*☆


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

vic, pierce, bones, and marshal


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 5, 2014)

WOW, YOU'RE GETTING OLD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Edge of Glory


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/4f04b0da64375aeed18085669b596a31/tumblr_mvdson2iug1smsspfo1_250.gif


----------



## unravel (Aug 6, 2014)

Because reviewing using notebooks and shiz are mainstream
https://www.mangahigh.com/en/maths_games/shape/trigonometry/use_trigonometry_to_find_angles


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## moonchu (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> The Edge of Glory



lmao i always say this.
mine was MAN vs SPELUNKY (PC) + Friendly Neighborhood Spider-Man Mod! MANvsGAME playing Spelunky

/shrugs.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## xiaonu (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope this shows up properly ;w; its supposed to say love and then I found peter griffin from family guy o.o

─▀██▀─▄███▄─▀██─██▀██▀▀▀♥─
──██─███─███─██─██─██▄█───
──██─▀██▄██▀─▀█▄█▀─██▀█───
─▄██▄▄█▀▀▀─────▀──▄██▄▄▄█


…………………..,-‘? . . . _,,,,,';:-,......................
………………..,-(c\ \`;-=?,_,-~-, \`…….............
………………,/ . . .?'\, ? ,/.‘-~?,‘ .?`’-, ...............
……...…....../ . . . . . .?,_ ~--~’,, . . .'\.................
……………..| . . . . . . . . ??????,/ . . . .| ………....
………….....| . . . . . . . , . . . .`’-, . . . |.……….....
……………./\ . . . . . . .”-,,,-‘~-~’ . . . '|.………..
………….,/’`\,`’-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . /\……….....
………..,/’ ,- `’-, `’-, . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘?,/`\……….
………./’ ,/• • • •`’-,• `’~-.,,,__ ._,-‘?,-‘? ? •\……..
………/ /’• • • • • • •`’~-.,,_(? `\/?`)-'‘? • • \, `\……..
……,/’’(\• • • • • • • • • , • • • • •`\• • • • • •`\• `\,….......
….,/’ •(‘\`-, • • • • • • •/• • • • • • o’\• • • • • •‘\/’•}…....
…/ • • |\,• •`’~-,,,_,,-" • • • • • • • •`\ • • • • • ’\/|….....
..|’ • • •| .`’-,_ • • • • / • • • • • • • • •o’\ • • • • • \|…......
..|, • • • \. . . .````””?/ • • • • • • • • • • • |• • • • • •|…......
…`;,_ • `\,. . . . . .'|• • • • • • • • • • • •/• • • • •,/| ..........
….|`-,`~-( . . . . . . |• • • • • • • • • •? /• • •,-;-/’•| …....
….`\ :?`';› . ,. ., . ,|~`’~-.,,,,,,,.--~?-,~’’?,,-| ./…...
……\, _,-‘_,-‘ ,-‘’’~~~-------‘~----~’??? :,/`’?..
…….`\, : :? `'’?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,-?……….......
………|: : : : : : : : : : : : :_,-‘ : : : : : |?………..........
………|: : : : : : : : : : : ?‘’? : : : : : : : |………….......
………|: : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : '|………….........
………|: : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : :_,,,_,|…………...........


----------



## Alvery (Aug 6, 2014)

Columbia Basin Pygmy Rabbits

They're so cute


----------



## unravel (Aug 7, 2014)

Mura'g gud sya zombie doh anyway heres the link I hope it helps jud for the exam tomorrow.


----------



## moonchu (Aug 7, 2014)

❤.


----------



## sylveons (Aug 7, 2014)

(about 23-24 mins long)


----------



## unravel (Aug 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MgAxMO1KD0


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 7, 2014)

✌&#55356;&#57148;❄


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 7, 2014)

http://kurokonobasuke.wikia.com/wiki/Kensuke_Fukui
ACK I HAD SENPAI'S WIKI PAGE ON MY CLIPBOARD


----------



## nard (Aug 7, 2014)

http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq189/DevinPhoto/RequestedGraphics/Rikka.png


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrkuA6qDFO8#t=115

NSFW


----------



## 00176 (Aug 9, 2014)

boxed figurine


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

( ˘ ?˘)♥


oh. i feel like weeb trash now


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

DIDNEY WORL


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## wolv (Aug 9, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/4463a519a642e66573568e9eb5e9ea45/tumblr_inline_na0gut0jS11sp4d33.gif


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

http://dc180.4shared.com/img/GAXjF7oO/s7/134ab1832e8/skinny_diagonal_rainbow_stripe.jpg


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 9, 2014)

randomizer


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 9, 2014)

Ps Vita current sofware line-up. This is horrible.


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

Told ya not to mess with me Team wipe (opponents)


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

http://earnthis.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/hug.gif


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Nage (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246 
yeah okay


----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

left or right?


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Faeynia (Aug 10, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...fficial.png/95px-Puddles_NewLeaf_Official.png


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

Name


----------



## Aradai (Aug 10, 2014)

*oh.*


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/19053591-erica

Uh, I was linking to my GoodReads page.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 10, 2014)

i'd still torrent it


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206952-Can-you-draw-these-for-me-please


----------



## Nage (Aug 10, 2014)

-For every additional hour I have to reserve for you it will be an additional 2 TBT ;_;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

(╥﹏╥)


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

*##VOTE: MissNiamh*


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 10, 2014)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/ad7c443d62816070023376d7e1e3b2aa/tumblr_na3p78TIdJ1sv6zdro1_500.gif


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . S L I M E M A N. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 11, 2014)

ஐ.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.quickmeme.com/img/b0/b0bfbfecdc00cff7901838a72fe2ba41984c4b0e6dded016c135cdb09fc123b7.jpg


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 11, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/a36951c2996944b201aa3b49136f6250/tumblr_n1cue4RGa01sjqlxio3_400.gif

I don't know.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

young, blood-smeared but handsome, boy


----------



## 00176 (Aug 11, 2014)

well,


----------



## unravel (Aug 11, 2014)

Nah, no BL scene


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Nah, no BL scene



"no bl scene"
me: DAMMIT


----------



## jackofspadesman (Aug 11, 2014)

http://youtu.be/hFZuWPXPcyI


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

intuition


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 

deg deg

- - - Post Merge - - -

alternately, "you just want to look at my nips, don't you? " on my laptop
quoting a friend about refusing to cosplay a pokemon
I tried copying and pasting a picture of my boyf later, ended up pasting
so the link is now "you just want to look at my nips, don't you? "


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Chandelier (Aug 11, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090118170253/animalcrossing/images/a/ae/Willow.gif


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

f49000


----------



## 00176 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm up for it!I'm up for it!I'm up for it!I'm up for it!I'm up for it!


----------



## Charizmatic (Aug 12, 2014)

but get this: pissing electricity


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

♡


Shocker, since I use it at the end of almost every freakin' sentence I write on here~ ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

http://komorebitown.tumblr.com/

------
I'm not even all that surprised bc that's the only ACNL blog I like tbh


----------



## moonchu (Aug 12, 2014)

“I used to think the worst thing in life was to end up all alone. It’s not. The worst thing in life is to end up with people who make you feel all alone.” 

always genuinely surprised at what i last copied.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-c1D8W_1JR...rdians-of-the-galaxy-2014-movie-1920x1080.jpg

prepare urselves


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 12, 2014)

"Father Of The Wolf"


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

komosanoi

\ 

what


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 12, 2014)

Strabismus


pppppppft


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Meow's awesome.


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 13, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gceDuSLvCPU


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Hi


----------



## moonchu (Aug 13, 2014)

\( ﾟヮﾟ)/


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

****damian

:^((((( no


----------



## Alexia101 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/100x100q90/537/ygsr5a.png
XD my avatar


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

ships


----------



## dulcet (Aug 13, 2014)

ya


----------



## Beary (Aug 13, 2014)

http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view4/4266530/mood-swings-o.gif


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

Yveltal


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

kinda wanna go on a date, kinda wanna get hit by a truck too


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

http://steam-wallet.steam-key-giveaway.com/?ref=Iug5tcTKd

- - - Post Merge - - -

*sweats* well


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Faeynia (Aug 14, 2014)

skilletini, from the yuck/yum thread to google it xD


----------



## encinapowah (Aug 14, 2014)

(facepalm)



From skype xDD


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 14, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/jFBhpac.jpg


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 14, 2014)

╮(─▽─)╭


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpMJO0Oz_oI


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 14, 2014)

http://kissanime.com/Anime/Gekkan-Shoujo-Nozaki-kun/Episode-003


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi there fellow gamers. Oops, I forgot to take out the dog. I didn't know it was alive when it was playing dead, now that I think about it, I should check the dog just after I kill some evil demons who ate my chicken, my fabulous, delicious chicken. That was a horrible day of playing a boring game. Oh, we should've roasted some pink squishy puffballs over the fire before we add the noodles. I love squishy onions with crusty chocolate ice cream. The demon looked very sexy, so I smacked it on its butt with a giant mallet. Did I go and sexy-dance with titans? I wish one goldfish had the power to mutate other donkey's teeth and turn into mushy candy gremlins. "Why aren't my fridges open?" asks the irritated weaboo, who flung feces into garlic bread without socks on. What type of weaboo is this? It's so-ARRUGUGGHGHGGHHG, MY ARRRMMM!!! MY ARRMM!!!!!! THE AMAZING HELIX CHOPPED MY ARM OFF, SO I KICKED HIS BUTT. Suddenly, a wild flamingo ran across Justin, who suddenly shot toffee, oh and farted out sexy chicken. I can't twerk because my jiggly lumps are everywhere, Doctor. Why does my butt hurt like hell? Wtf is that thing over in the zoo?? It's not a disease, it's a giant bird that flings purple chunks. FRICK THAT'S POTATO SALAD! WHY IS THIS PUMPKIN RUNNING A MARATHON? Anyway, my face is numb, so no killing the family tonight. Did she just say that you're a dog that killed Jesus?!?! How did my fan slap my a**? Why does this always happen whenever my a**

Opps I accidentally killed Lord when I asked a sign salesman to fix my face. For the love of glob, please tell them that I'm actually here to call the dance instructor for a... fix. The upsexyness of my garbage is really strong and when I walk, I become so overwhelmed that I slap myself with ****. Obama my word! How did this happen when I screwed up on my stupid exam. Spiders don't care about dying. When I die, I shrivel up in happiness.

After that, I pooped butterflies while Marshal stared and whipped my pillow back down. Then a giant gorilla threw 26 kawaii butts at my neighbor's fish tank. Voldemort said "stahp, you dirty scoundrel! You should want my respect!" However, I shall fart balloons on Armin with Voldemort and kill ALL OF THE PUPPIES. "NOW HUG THEM," commands your cat. I slapped my butt with my left cheek. Grayson just farted. Don't you love how dirt is so FLUFFY!! SO YOU ARE DEAD??

The peridot suddenly vanished into a cupid-shaped bulldozer because I wanted to

SerjTankian_reuters_600.jpg

what the heck?! Sharks have a week on a channel JUST for them? Selfish brats.

Always respect the sharks. They are lord. "Brah, it's one word per post," I say to the cashier handing me my change. Shark meets everyone Eremin and Miley. Though they went through countless ships or oh-tee-pees which suck, loved, cried... Bob cool through love for dong.

EXTRACT DONG. LOVE BOB. KILL BOOTY. FEEL sexual ;^) WOWOWOWOW um, this is fascinating. Always a fun orange peel with some Shrek. Is there any one interested in roleplaying, because I think Shrek


----------



## 00176 (Aug 14, 2014)

25 Fandom-Inspired Baby Boy Names


----------



## Skep (Aug 14, 2014)

00176 said:


> 25 Fandom-Inspired Baby Boy Names



B)


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

http://i.gyazo.com/140213ab12b88bd03537305a5c150e10.png


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Q3VVDIaKY


----------



## Silvermist (Aug 14, 2014)

You have clicked 1000 times today, averaging 8.06 clicks per minute. You have got 13 questions incorrect today.


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)

In my emotional state, I don't notice I've turned into a wolf until I start running. _No!_ Fear overcomes me, which makes it even worse, and I stop on top of a nearby hill.
Trying to calm down, I let out a mournful howl that echoes across the city.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

You got 8/8 correct in Passage Based Reading!

Click on a number to view the question.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

http://images.sodahead.com/polls/001194845/0_xlarge.jpeg


----------



## Saylor (Aug 14, 2014)

24 Famous Album Covers Recreated Using Socks http://www.buzzfeed.com/kasiagalazka/the-sock-covers?s=mobile


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 14, 2014)

Blanche


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)

||


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## ilovelush (Aug 14, 2014)

I was waiting around for a friend at school after gym class, and my crush happened to be there too. We started talking and he said that he'd always had a crush on me, and then he leaned in for a kiss. I was so happy. He put his hands on my lower back and  we kissed, and we were getting into a really good rhythm, when all of a sudden he went near my butt with both hands and squeezed it!!! 

What made it worse is that I was only wearing a leotard (for gym class), and it was 2 sizes too small for me cos I'd had to borrow my little sister's cos I couldn't find mine!

Anyway, I was so shocked at him grabbing touching butt that I farted right on his hands!!!!! It was a really loud fart and it stank really bad. He looked disgusted, and stopped the kiss and said he had to be somewhere. Whenever I see him in the hallway he looks anyways. 

What do I do? I've had a huge crush on him for over 2 years.  It was the best moment of my life followed by the worst :-(


----------



## Beary (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 14, 2014)

chinese rabbit with eyes closed book


----------



## Naiad (Aug 14, 2014)

bit


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

im gay as heck


----------



## Beary (Aug 15, 2014)

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120810223521/harvestmoonrunefactory/images/e/eb/Ethelbert.png


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm older than that


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 15, 2014)

Cake pie

xD


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)

*smokes pocky stick* yep i remember MY first yaoi


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

오아시스


----------



## Flop (Aug 15, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/J7rF6tb.gif


----------



## hzl (Aug 15, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/ZrYuMwm6wKOoo/giphy.gif


----------



## Beary (Aug 15, 2014)

[insert picture of me here]


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

That?s some powerful gas


----------



## dulcet (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## nard (Aug 15, 2014)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Th2xXfytoqk/UjM6eRsXDVI/AAAAAAAAAX0/FBRC34TCgyY/s1600/wtf.gif


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 15, 2014)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Saylor (Aug 15, 2014)

http://automatically.tumblr.com/post/92199905861


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/photos/hilarious-pics-funnytumblrpostnight


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

who the heck is a rimu


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRwaouHupk


----------



## unravel (Aug 16, 2014)

http://signavatar.com/35067_s.gif


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/gw3E9fLBd6aBqP84/giphy.gif


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

yyyyyooyoyoyoyyOOOO


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/205/d/8/anime_render_39_by_animerenderss-d6ew2e9.png


----------



## 00176 (Aug 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57xcodwAS6A


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 16, 2014)

unlimited rainbow smoothies


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

i did


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 16, 2014)

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Starter Pok?mon (Any Hoenn Pok?mon):
Allow shipping of your character?:


----------



## Lio Fotia (Aug 16, 2014)

http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq189/DevinPhoto/RequestedGraphics/CallawayBannerRequest.png


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbtt9wP3EZ1qiemkoo1_500.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbtt9wP3EZ1qiemkoo1_500.png


----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/gw3E9fLBd6aBqP84/giphy.gif


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## AutumnFirefly (Aug 16, 2014)

√

*not enough words to allow post*


----------



## Mango (Aug 16, 2014)

Yobo said:


> jqanhgto9
> 
> beat that. most accurate spelling yet, noobs.



what


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 16, 2014)

......


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/gw3E9fLBd6aBqP84/giphy.gif


----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

ily beearyboo


----------



## dulcet (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Aug 16, 2014)

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mlds5fgQ8r1rycg9q_zps739cab21.gif


----------



## unravel (Aug 17, 2014)

http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxys4/images/gal_w02.jpg


----------



## Beary (Aug 17, 2014)

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums...mblr_inline_mlds5fgQ8r1rycg9q_zps739cab21.gif


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

0662-4944-9863


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

http://loli.animeblogger.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/sw017.jpg


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi there fellow gamers. Oops, I forgot to take out the dog. I didn't know it was alive when it was playing dead, now that I think about it, I should check the dog just after I kill some evil demons who ate my chicken, my fabulous, delicious chicken. That was a horrible day of playing a boring game. Oh, we should've roasted some pink squishy puffballs over the fire before we add the noodles. I love squishy onions with crusty chocolate ice cream. The demon looked very sexy, so I smacked it on its butt with a giant mallet. Did I go and sexy-dance with titans? I wish one goldfish had the power to mutate other donkey's teeth and turn into mushy candy gremlins. "Why aren't my fridges open?" asks the irritated weaboo, who flung feces into garlic bread without socks on. What type of weaboo is this? It's so-ARRUGUGGHGHGGHHG, MY ARRRMMM!!! MY ARRMM!!!!!! THE AMAZING HELIX CHOPPED MY ARM OFF, SO I KICKED HIS BUTT. Suddenly, a wild flamingo ran across Justin, who suddenly shot toffee, oh and farted out sexy chicken. I can't twerk because my jiggly lumps are everywhere, Doctor. Why does my butt hurt like hell? Wtf is that thing over in the zoo?? It's not a disease, it's a giant bird that flings purple chunks. FRICK THAT'S POTATO SALAD! WHY IS THIS PUMPKIN RUNNING A MARATHON? Anyway, my face is numb, so no killing the family tonight. Did she just say that you're a dog that killed Jesus?!?! How did my fan slap my a**? Why does this always happen whenever my a**

Opps I accidentally killed Lord when I asked a sign salesman to fix my face. For the love of glob, please tell them that I'm actually here to call the dance instructor for a... fix. The upsexyness of my garbage is really strong and when I walk, I become so overwhelmed that I slap myself with ****. Obama my word! How did this happen when I screwed up on my stupid exam. Spiders don't care about dying. When I die, I shrivel up in happiness.

After that, I pooped butterflies while Marshal stared and whipped my pillow back down. Then a giant gorilla threw 26 kawaii butts at my neighbor's fish tank. Voldemort said "stahp, you dirty scoundrel! You should want my respect!" However, I shall fart balloons on Armin with Voldemort and kill ALL OF THE PUPPIES. "NOW HUG THEM," commands your cat. I slapped my butt with my left cheek. Grayson just farted. Don't you love how dirt is so FLUFFY!! SO YOU ARE DEAD??

The peridot suddenly vanished into a cupid-shaped bulldozer because I wanted to

SerjTankian_reuters_600.jpg

what the heck?! Sharks have a week on a channel JUST for them? Selfish brats.

Always respect the sharks. They are lord. "Brah, it's one word per post," I say to the cashier handing me my change. Shark meets everyone Eremin and Miley. Though they went through countless ships or oh-tee-pees which suck, loved, cried... Bob cool through love for dong.

EXTRACT DONG. LOVE BOB. KILL BOOTY. FEEL sexual ;^) WOWOWOWOW um, this is fascinating. Always a fun orange peel with some Shrek. Is there any one interested in roleplaying, because I think Shrek is love, Shrek is life. He always tore weeaboo's booty with a bulldozer and put his joy meat in a happy sock. Amazing.

Mikasa is really


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 17, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Aestivate (Aug 17, 2014)

Do lobsters have pain when they cook


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

your best pickup line go!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 17, 2014)

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/228/6/5/sunflower_tbt__by_lynn105-d7vhoou.gif


----------



## dulcet (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoiler: swearing


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2014)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/1daf97f663e3be17a7ad8809103394c5/tumblr_mjqqs90o6M1qjn6b1o1_500.png


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 17, 2014)

"WE USED TO HAVE LIVES BEFORE TELEVISION!!!!"


----------



## jambouree (Aug 17, 2014)

Theme: Leadership and Legacy in History
Interest/Issue:
Topic:
Individual:

ehhhhh school work


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 21, 2014)

为什么你忽略了你的女朋友




Well then.......


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzSJCo5UfuuZMjN


----------



## dulcet (Aug 21, 2014)

http://daddygenk.tumblr.com/post/85444056073/so-inconsiderate


----------



## Phoelipop (Aug 21, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/1c81144e7c743d2a2e95ec3fa1045620/tumblr_naifikhf9q1rxkezdo1_500.jpg


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 22, 2014)

http://fav.me/d7w5gxg


----------



## Saylor (Aug 22, 2014)

The Maine - Bliss (Forever Halloween Deluxe Editi…: http://youtu.be/AqYF1rfWgWc


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Behind These Hazel Eyes


----------



## Phoelipop (Aug 22, 2014)

Come On Eileen


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

http://l.wigflip.com/a/8zpi8vRw/wigflip-ds.gif


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/119/9/b/erza_scarlet_reequip_gift_by_ice_do-d3f66g6.gif


----------



## Phoelipop (Aug 22, 2014)

I was honestly so afraid when I saw the title of the note, I thought someone was going to tell me sh


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.quickmeme.com/img/9d/9dc1f23e115b64d8d334b3d68af7b4b0ab5b6fc29b2a7b6f515d770cae65895d.jpg


----------



## Allycat (Aug 22, 2014)

FREE YUMMY BUMP!
Good luck! :3​

^^^ I really like the bump people's threads.....


----------



## samsquared (Aug 22, 2014)

Deer Scare


----------



## 00176 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 24, 2014)

kassadin


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 24, 2014)

INTP ? The "Engineer"
INTP<span class="nonbold"> — The "Engineer"</span>
INTP Engineers are easygoing yet private. They are logical and enjoy analyzing complex problems. They thrive on the theoretical and like to figure out how things work. They do not like rigid rules and often do not abide by them. They are independent intellectuals.
- See more at: http://www.personalitymax.com/free-personality-test/results#sthash.KeO1vVqV.dpuf


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...2!3m1!1s0x89e3652d0d3d311b:0x787cbf240162e8a0


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bWkj52bLmE


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2014)

http://static.tumblr.com/yetlzrw/qshm9c7tz/sad_holo.gif


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 24, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/XTJxQFlUqOKLm/giphy.gif


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 24, 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/1af6c6cf94330c9dc045da76449f1211/tumblr_n8j0esjveo1tpblejo1_500.gif


----------



## dulcet (Aug 24, 2014)

he saw me and literally came running out of his classroom


----------



## unravel (Aug 25, 2014)

Suspected hacking
Beazetius: Hey mate. I want to trade with you , but can't add you from trade acc. Add me please stearncornmunity.com/id/Love60


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 25, 2014)

Autumn's Concerto


----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/35e3b9fa07c3120efb76428401cfaec6/tumblr_mgkm4bv3bO1rk49mjo1_500.png


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 25, 2014)

There Was A Young Lady Named Bright,
                Whose Speed Was Far Faster Than Light.
                She Went Out One Day,
                In A Relative Way,
                And Returned The Previous Night!

                        ? Reginald Buller



~Chik


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 25, 2014)

Sylwia Grzeszczak


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

45 quantity


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

gamora said:


> opinions on me!!!



crazy gurl, but always the bae, no regrets. i would say more, but that's all for now


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 25, 2014)

STILL looking for dreamies over tier 2 *Bob, Lucky, and Marshal. Marshal is for my sister!*Ill offer..
-Sleek Set
-24 hr sign and cash register
-Aurora screen 
-Cancer table
-Tweeter
-Gold bug throphy
-2x silver bug throphy
-Shaved Ice lamp* RARE 
-Bamboo grass*^ both Unorderable DLC Korean
-Gracie items(Lamp, dresser, Card screen, wedding cake, Wallpaper, floor
Plus 500k-2mill

*what i offer depends on dreamie*NOTE i lost tangy to the void


----------



## Silvermist (Aug 25, 2014)

Lineage

    Adopted by 48skitty on August 25 2014
    Evolved into Raeku (Sky Guardian Blue Jay) by Z on August 25 2014


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?69-TBT-Marketplace


----------



## Nage (Aug 25, 2014)

" the stuff that I do is kind of similar to Matthew Gray Gubler's art. I like drawing things that are creepy and surreal, especially little monsters."

oh.......
awk.....


----------



## Phoelipop (Aug 25, 2014)

She's the puppy we'll be training to be a seeing eye/service dog


----------



## Saylor (Aug 25, 2014)

(720)


----------



## sylveons (Aug 26, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Ah, that would be great! Are you sure wouldn't at least like some bells? c:



thanks for the offer, but i'm good.


----------



## Bird (Aug 26, 2014)

Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  






Spoiler:  



Gib me ur TBT bells plz


----------



## Sloom (Aug 26, 2014)

ellie mae

Uh...

I guess you can look at the thread where I got this from:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...sh-Upon-a-Star-Giveaway-&#9584;&#9734;&#9582;


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 26, 2014)

User id is #######


----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 26, 2014)

Umm...

http://www.fotolia.com/p/204463563


----------



## Flop (Aug 26, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/SEvXc7V.gif


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## jamie! (Aug 26, 2014)

1805-2474-2285


----------



## Elise (Aug 26, 2014)

I got nothing... That's boring


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9O2Rjn1azc


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 29, 2014)

http://abhfya.com/****ingyoung/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/DOMINIQUEFALLWINTERCOL3.jpg

Whoops we can't see the image because filters. XD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 29, 2014)

popupcertificate.php?id=56630676&qid=240968&uname=Mack


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/MotivatingGiraffe


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2014)

Okay, somehow I'm dizzy now ;-; (Oh, you ask while I'm typing...)

How did that get there?


----------



## Selene (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.wikihow.com/Fart-Quietly

._. I was just curious


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

((Hasn't even been an hour and I forgot it was here))


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 29, 2014)

http://youtu.be/oYY26tam9_g


----------



## 00176 (Aug 29, 2014)

dmmd sucks ad


----------



## Leela (Aug 29, 2014)

One lives one's death, one dies one's life.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 29, 2014)

Spoiler: theres a curse word oops


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

██
                                 █        ████
                     ██      ██    █████
                   ████   ██  ██████████
           ██ ███████  ████ ██████
         █████████ █████ ██████  █
       ███████████████ █████  ██
      ███████████████  █████   ████
     ███████████████  ██████     ████
    ██████████████   ████████     ████
 ██████████████  ██████████      ████
 ███████████████████████         █████
  ██████ ██████████████              ████
  █████     ████████████               ████
  ████       ███████████            █████
   ██        ████████████████████
              ██████████████████
               ███████████████
                  ███████████
                      ███████
                   ███████
                ███████
    ██   ████████
   ███ ███████
 ████ █████
 ████████
 ██████
█████
 ██


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2014)

I need to not say it like that...

(I need to not have this copied -.-)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 29, 2014)

COMPLEMENTARY



(LOL)


----------



## samsquared (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## ilovelush (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-friend-exchange.htm


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 29, 2014)

Locker combo: 30-05-15




LOL now everyone here knows one of my locker combo.


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 29, 2014)

You're a smart and serious girl who needs a nerd that gets your drive and thirst for knowledge--someone like 'You Who Came from the Stars' Do Min Joon. Super intelligent, Do Min Joon is an otherworldly kind of nerd who will wrinkle your brain with all his wisdom. Enjoy your heated debates and long nights thinking together under the night skies. Don't worry about being distracted from your life goals--he'll definitely be busy nerding out on his own and will leave you plenty room for alone time. But as emotionally distant as he can be, he's also super loyal. Just give him a call--"DOO MIIIIN JOOOOOOOON!!!"--and he'll come running to your side, showing you that you're the only girl whose opinion and love he cares about.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51QalQ6n7JL.jpg


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

great statue - real
Flowery painting - real
Scary painting - real
Warm painting - real X2 - one reserved[/COLOR

Lol


----------



## Silvermist (Aug 30, 2014)

Arceus with 1557 votes
Eevee with 273 votes
Suicune with 241 votes
Yveltal with 234 votes
Dragonair with 164 votes


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well then...LOVELY MOO


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

ど

what


----------



## sylveons (Aug 30, 2014)

❀
--
??


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2014)

http://imagehost4.online-image-editor.com/oie_upload/images/3021318HHEcBs/transparent.png


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jczXPMg7C...0-funny-animal-gifs-cute-baby-sloth-yawns.gif


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Hellfire


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Pink Lemonade Ice Cream Pie


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Name:

Age: (14-27)

Gender:

Power:

Sexuality:

Pairing:

*Weapon:

Reason of Death:

(Fro my RP)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

*Tia


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 31, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/mTLve7DOzB13W/giphy.gif


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you do. You've said "um" to a lot of things. Stop lying about everything.

(Uh... Don't ask. I'm talking to a character that isn't real. XD )


----------



## Saylor (Sep 1, 2014)

http://cdn-www.dailypuppy.com/dog-images/trip-the-german-shepherd-mix-4_69830_2013-02-06_w450.jpg


----------



## 00176 (Sep 1, 2014)

http://web-images.chacha.com/images...kes-men-make117166910-apr-13-2012-600x604.jpg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 1, 2014)

I dont even know


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1XEhAGFa9U


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

Meagan Camper


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Train - Drive By


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

(Read with stereotypical male russian accent)

For the mother Russia we drink, and vodka goes down our throats. It taste good, get drunk and have a war against Ukraine!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

http://falsion.tumblr.com/post/96415064548/officialbioware-kawaiipyro-i-think-anyone


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

(≧ω≦)


----------



## heichou (Sep 2, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/cd9f8cdf5eb498886e82429b4de1ec23/tumblr_nb9lavLcng1sapztio1_400.png


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

http://imgur.com/cTtH6b1


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Silvermist (Sep 2, 2014)

Sammy: Don't forget to pack your explorer backpack. We'll be adventuring for quite some time.


----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Mango (Sep 6, 2014)

hGllo {|;_


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

"To take the watch, go back in time and kill you before you kill Katrina."


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd like the gallant statue. If you're looking to trade, what other than the valiant statue do you need? I can't find a list. I have a few paintings I can trade you.
 Otherwise, you have two of them and if I can buy one for 250k, that'd be nice too. 

---

I guess I was looking for a statue. n//n


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Mango (Sep 7, 2014)

7-11 set


----------



## Sloom (Sep 7, 2014)

Ⅎ˥⅄‾˥IʞƎ‾∀‾qIɹp


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## samsquared (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

-----/\
----/\/\
---/\/\/\
--/\/\/\/\
-/\/\/\/\/\
/\/\/\/\/\/\

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://31.media.tumblr.com/9c14a843add23031387a4e353a931064/tumblr_n37mnkdFhA1tv7re9o1_500.gif


----------



## Phoelipop (Sep 8, 2014)

space


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

http://meme-lol.com/wp-content/uploads/meme/2014/02/Funny-GIF-Parents-and-Friends-GIF.gif


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 9, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Ma1qIq2MSrFphDwz8qjtEcY4w/edit#gid=1004597550
crap


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

https://41.media.tumblr.com/6ab20041dae932d4842683a19a4843c4/tumblr_mpn9kj1W451sokg1wo1_500.jpg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

540ce0e9f0501


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Mayor Name:
Town Name:
Delivery or Pick-up?:
Order:
Payment:


Okay...


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 9, 2014)

How to Make Fried Sage {recipe) and Butternut Squash + Feta Cheese + Fried Sage on Multi-Seed Toast


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7_ucPlzaiA&index=3&list=RDHCs8Kn83i0858


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7_ucPlzaiA&index=3&list=RDHCs8Kn83i0858


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 9, 2014)

@SBS_MTV #방탄소년단투표 #MTVEMA


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

bethateyou@gmail.com


Lol....


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


>



what does this mean?? LOL

http://gyazo.com/4903f79857d219814a67377efed0c628


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

leave a message with my sister I'm too busy being angry


----------



## dragonair (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ii-Make-up-or-Do-You-Have-A-Generic-ACNL-Face


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 9, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/n6DO1vZ.png


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

24


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> what does this mean?? LOL
> 
> http://gyazo.com/4903f79857d219814a67377efed0c628



It means... I Love that song... I swear I didn't press repeat 100 times.

https://38.media.tumblr.com/5a55941d2cd6097c7ec45adc1586ea9a/tumblr_nbko6kwoik1tsswtxo2_400.gif


----------



## evies (Sep 9, 2014)

You can update and manage your LEGO ID account details on account.LEGO.com. If you want to, you can delete this account at any time.


----------



## a potato (Sep 9, 2014)

silver nitrate yo


----------



## Zander (Sep 9, 2014)

http://zanderyurami.deviantart.com/art/Always-A-Chance-Busted-Power-Morpher-480688803


----------



## a potato (Sep 9, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/6d0de538811e5c03eb22f7e78f6e48ae


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

(ง ͠? ͟ʖ ͡?)ง


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just realized I never copied and posted anything..


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

http://juzokun.tumblr.com/post/97114425648/favourite-characters-rei-ryugazaki-free


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

540fd5cd946f4


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/rntCO7iTJStlS/giphy.gif


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"And so everybody abandons the people they love for people they barely know?" I raise an eyebrow.
"I understand, but seriously: why are you so upset?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Something is scratching 
Its way out
Something you want 
To forget about

No one expects 
You to get up
All on your own with
No one around


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

540fe8de19b20


----------



## Bravedart (Sep 10, 2014)

(•u•)/


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Well, I'd say we go track down everyone one by one or just call them and tell them to come here. Up to you. What do you think we should do?"


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

http://gifsec.com/wp-content/uploads/GIF/2014/05/Funny-Slap-GIF.gif

NOTE: Beary is that all from an RP? XD


----------



## dulcet (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

It is a vid, so lemme post it with the video option.


----------



## Lunaresque (Sep 12, 2014)

not an animal villager!)

I think this was from when I asked a question about plot resetting and house space. 
I don't remember why I copied just that though!


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 12, 2014)

Lunar Stream
I used a pony name generator for some reason


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 12, 2014)

Art....


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2014)

100001891900024


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/024/8/f/talon_dragonblade_render_by_eldorandev-d4njhgm.png


----------



## uriri (Sep 13, 2014)

http://static.tumblr.com/fxpo5zq/XZum5p9k0/standard.css


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw


----------



## Leela (Sep 13, 2014)

how to bind a voodoo doll to a person

umm...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MW9Nrg_kZU


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

http://taitetsu.tumblr.com/post/97435576191/invocative-im-going-to-express-all-my-emotions


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hPZvVT2Jgs&list=RDg3whPW5FCjQ


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Rooney has been moved down from number 28 of Tier Four, to Tier Five.
*shakes fist*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oncmL69ZEJ8


----------



## koolkat (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 15, 2014)

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me


----------



## Farobi (Sep 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
> When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
> And I held your hand through all of these years
> But you still have all of me


So beautiful. Crying right now tbh :')


----------



## unravel (Sep 15, 2014)

Farobi said:


> So beautiful. Crying right now tbh :')



One more

These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

 OMG HAHAHA


----------



## Manazran (Sep 15, 2014)

Friend Code: (leave blank if info is in sidebar)
Town & Mayor Name:
Item(s):
Offer:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF0zefuJ4Ys&list=RDg3whPW5FCjQ


----------



## ohmyerica (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?225031-Mystery-Items-Take-your-pick!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah, report me for getting pissed, right?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

http://media.giphy.com/media/F3j9DCMUXE4Hm/giphy.gif


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130325181612/glee/images/d/d9/Mercedes_Hell_to_the_No.jpg

Well then...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Rules:

Was fixing my shop a while ago.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

(◕‿◕✿)

e3e


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Du46iWD.png


----------



## DinoDymo (Sep 21, 2014)

*I know nobody will see my status but sometimes, when I am bored, I go into the garden, I cover myself in earth and I pretend I am a carrot.*

Facebook for ya.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MczhrACuVc


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/tFLfA1W


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/2daa9775748f2d3e4b0bf94c1a7475ed/tumblr_n0dudpMkbu1qh59n0o1_500.gif


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130907233912/animalcrossing/images/c/cb/Sparro.png


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/..._5qJDazSUXVr--Ahui6WRdVSFqVhaDaFA48FDOZCXu46P


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

2mew4mew


----------



## Radda (Sep 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljXrsXLJMlw


----------



## Leela (Sep 22, 2014)

(are you introducing Jason soon? Our characters could possibly interact, since neither Selene or Satoshi are interacting with anyone at the moment)

It was for a role-play :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

HAHAHA, IM DE MAYOR


----------



## Leela (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7S3sFPFhfU

"When You Give a Lonely Girl Big Pants"


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

http://mashable.com/2014/04/24/scared-cat-gifs/


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2014)

http://m.memegenerator.net/instance/54582834


----------



## maepay123 (Sep 22, 2014)

asked about this before but you never answered so I figure you didn't get it. In the pictures of the paths that you made yourself there is a path in the background of a varying shades of brown cobblestone-like path. I've searched your blog for it but cannot find it anywhere, do you know what it is? I'd like to have it for my town. Thanks


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Uu6PdX3.png


----------



## samsquared (Sep 23, 2014)

aimu sorry but trade pls?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I kick puppies and babies in the face to see they're reaction



gfffffffhnghgnfdrgj


----------



## Cress (Sep 23, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/FiaBc


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

http://mashable.com/2014/04/24/scared-cat-gifs/


----------



## Hot (Sep 23, 2014)

Currently using an Intuos5 M (Only 'round $300). The drivers get wonky now and then, but they're easy to fix. I'd start with a lower-end one if you're not sure you're gonna keep drawi


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

Locnville


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

Altadorian Pastitsio


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

soliernoild


----------



## Mango (Sep 24, 2014)

Pp
o h ok
i 
gu
es
s
ui


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

✿^.^


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_7v-VUa32c


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

feminism is not wrong


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/nsw/sydney/sydney


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

6 Second Poison


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

GoddessVidya


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

SupasamiStar14

oh thats SammyClassicSonicFan's miiverse ID


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

Orange trash bin
          popcorn machine 
          sea anemone bed


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/20b/21...-expecting-a-sig-but-it-was-me-dio-3e7f36.jpg wow.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

, thats me


----------



## Leela (Sep 24, 2014)

https://www.gold.ac.uk/media/What_Has_Happened_To_Lulu.pdf


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 24, 2014)

http://strawpoll.me/2637030


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

Leela said:


> https://www.gold.ac.uk/media/What_Has_Happened_To_Lulu.pdf


 Wow,cool poem



Bump ヽ(〃＾▽＾〃)ﾉ


----------



## Silvermist (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow! You got a Bowtie (Green) collectibyte!
You can see your collection here!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

Nendoroid Nishizumi Miho

..oh haha just looking up a figure i want lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

6 Second Poison


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

Evanescence


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

langoliers


----------



## Lunaresque (Sep 26, 2014)

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
}

I don't know where I got this from omg


----------



## sylveons (Sep 26, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37306458/Pixels/ChocolateChip_Bunny ghost 3.png


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PESNXPACz2E


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hymn For The Missing


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

ejang


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Escape from Planet Earth


----------



## Skep (Sep 27, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/03759fa8aec1ad0e4166930f19beb1c5/tumblr_inline_n94prkLwj91roe48h.jpg


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 27, 2014)

I BE JUST A PAINTING - Painty the Pirate.
--
Uhh....I can explain? Naw, I can't.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

☯ x


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

✿◕ ‿ ◕✿


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 28, 2014)

http://cdn3.vox-cdn.com/assets/4419019/weave.gif


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

I sigh.

"No..I'm just..confused. What is this feeling, love? I've never felt it before..and now that I have.....it seems like..."I couldn't speak anymore.

I didn't know what to do. i was lost, confused, trapped, and in a state of shock. Love is weird, I know, but...does it have to be like this?

I can't process any of this. My mind was spiraling, moving, leaving me. This prison, is not a prison. This is...

Torture.

That's the word.

---

Yeah...this is from an RP...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh I'm sorry, did you guys wanted a Meow pic?


----------



## Leela (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> lol xD Yep xD
> 
> Is your mind sometimes twisted? like do you think bad things even when they aren't bad like innuendos XD



Actually, I never think of stuff as dirty. If someone makes an innuendo and everyone laughs, I have to get someone to explain it to me...


----------



## sylveons (Sep 28, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37306458/SITE IS LOOKING WEIRD.png


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

This was all getting to me.

It happened so fast.

What was going on? What am I supposed to do?

This is going to kill me. I'm lost, i'm tortured, i'm imprisoned, i'm sad.

Love, is driving me mad. Love, is putting me through depression.

Love, is making me happy.

But it also makes me sad. What....am I feeling?


----------



## Leela (Sep 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nlJuwO0GDs


----------



## f11 (Sep 29, 2014)

Declared himself the leader of Rome, even over the emperor


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

This was all getting to me.

It happened so fast.

What was going on? What am I supposed to do?

This is going to kill me. I'm lost, i'm tortured, i'm imprisoned, i'm sad.

Love, is driving me mad. Love, is putting me through depression.

Love, is making me happy.

But it also makes me sad. What....am I feeling?


----------



## Bluotter (Sep 29, 2014)

THE ULTIMATE SCREAMMM!:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOQ7L50W0es#t=509

*WARNING. TURN DOWN YOUR VOLUME.* Or your ears will die.


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

http://imgur.com/86giz8f


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 29, 2014)

[Xxcupcakesxx] -chains your hand to my hand- never leave meeee -eye twitches-


----------



## Beary (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...onality-type&p=3149787&viewfull=1#post3149787


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 29, 2014)

http://prntscr.com/4rmlew


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 29, 2014)

How I stalked some dude with an exposed nipple and stumbled upon the Zenithian Sword


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6Io27u6Kfw


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

http://snarkecards.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/happy-meal-scary-soon.jpg


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpnRhiInopA&list=PLIfY56nOZFjBbITJEviNWTXoJyE5VuTWh


----------



## Alex_x27 (Sep 30, 2014)

http://willyoupressthebutton.com/7346
Well I remember that


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2014)

http://i1.pixiv.net/img77/img/or2orz/42798799_p10.jpg


----------



## Beary (Oct 1, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f9/Singing_in_the_rain_poster.jpg


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

olivia aldente


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

118043751


----------



## azukitan (Oct 3, 2014)

[7:42:49 PM] Bandit Keith: (͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
[7:46:49 PM] azuki.tan: ლ(?ڡ`ლ)
[7:47:22 PM] Bandit Keith: 凸(?‿?)凸
[7:48:19 PM] azuki.tan: (╬ ? ‸ ?)
[7:48:28 PM] azuki.tan: (ᗒᗣᗕ)՞
[7:48:48 PM] azuki.tan: 凸ಠ益ಠ)凸
[7:49:22 PM] Bandit Keith: ᕙ(｀皿?)╯
[7:49:27 PM] Bandit Keith: (҂⌣̀_⌣́)ᕤ
[7:49:45 PM] azuki.tan: (?◔౪◔)✂╰⋃╯
[7:50:00 PM] Bandit Keith: (◣◢)┌∩┐
[7:50:12 PM] azuki.tan: ╰U╯☜(◉ɷ◉ )

lmao, convo I had with my brother earlier today.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

http://media3.giphy.com/media/TLyhdPMHc7s7S/200.gif


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Animal or Human: 
Personality: (Remember, the more detailed, the better!) 
Appearance:
Likes/Dislikes:


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140524050252/sistersgrimm/images/8/87/Don't_Care.gif


----------



## macuppie (Oct 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBM4UsNzVk


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 9, 2014)

http://media1.giphy.com/media/Olz3MGAIFOG7C/giphy.gif


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 9, 2014)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/f55b8651c8707b384a33a3b84c1541b6/tumblr_n9crm7YVxl1ti68ulo1_500.gif


----------



## Cress (Oct 10, 2014)

e across him in MiltonKeynes.He will say BingobrewteaHi5.Thats me x@BeewarriorGames: Tomodachi Life = 10/10! I'll be posting some pics soon!@ForceCommander: @kaubocks tries to win Lara Croft?s heart with a bocks of jewelry. She declined@spoonfayse: nobody likes leisurewear or bellbottoms. GOD YOU PEOPLE ARE PICKY.


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

201 E Magnolia Blvd

The mall address... I don't know why that copied


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

http://z0r.de/2023


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 10, 2014)

CELEBRA5


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

Twitter
Tumblr
Instagram
Pinterest


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 10, 2014)

&#55401;&#56997;&#55361;&#56635;䨻龘䲜䨺齉䖇䴒䶫齾䯂䰱䴑爩鱻麤龗䨊灪籲龖䚖䡿䴐灩虋虌饢麣䂅䆐䉹䖆䶑厵癵籱韊驫鱺鸝鸞䀍䄥䖂䖃䖄䥹䯁 䰖䶩䶪爨纞虊讟钃靏驪鬱鱹鸛鸜麷驪㠨㿜䖁䘎䠱䤙䦆䭩䯀䶨囖戇欞䖅爧欟癴蠿豔躨钀钁钂雧饠饡驨驩鸘鸙鸚麢黸鼺 齼齽龞㦭䉸䌵䕿䖀䙱䡾䨹䪎䭨䭳䮿䲚䲛䴏䶐䶧䶵灥灧灨犫糷纜纝虆虇虈虉蠽蠾讜讝讞豓貜躩躪軉轥釅鑻鑼鑽鑾鑿靋 靌靍靎顳顴飌飍飝馫驤驥驦驧鬤鬮鬰鱷鱸鸕鸖鸗黷齈蘒㒪㔶㘜㜻㜼㝲㲲㶠㸑㼖䃻䉷䕾䚕䡽䪌䪍䭦䭧䮾䰕䲙䴎䵵䶥䶦 圞彠欜欝氎灎灤灦癳矖矚籯籰虂虃虄虅蠼讚讛趲躦躧釃釄鑴鑵鑶鑷鑸鑹鑺靊韉饞饟驠驡驢驣髗鱱鱲鱳鱴鱵鱶鸓鸔黶 鼊龤龥㔶㘜㜻㜼㝲㲲㶠㸑㼖䃻䉷䕾䚕䡽䪌䪍䭦䭧䮾䰕䲙䴎䵵䶥䶦圞彠欜欝氎灎灤灦癳矖矚籯籰虂虃虄虅蠼讚讛趲躦 躧釃釄鑴鑵鑶鑷鑸鑹鑺靊韉饞饟驠驡驢驣髗鱱鱲鱳鱴鱵鱶鸓鸔黶鼊龤龥㒪㘛㚂㝈㩸㩹㬯㱎㽌㿩䂄䊳䊴䌳䌴䕻䕼䕽䘍 䙰䚭䝄䝔䝕䟒䠰䥸䨉䨸䪊䪋䫷䮽䯦䯬䰓䰔䰞䲖䲗䲘䴌䴍䴞䵆䵜䵲䵳䵴䶣䶤䶴囔囕壪廳戅戆攮斸曯欖欗欘欙欚欛灢灣 爤爥爦矘矙矡礹籩籫籬籭籮糶纘纙纚纛臠臡蘱蘸蘹蘺蘻蘼蘽蘾蘿虀虁蠻襸襹襺襻襼覊觀觿讗讘讙豒貛贜躡躢躣躤躥 釁釂鑭鑮鑯鑰鑱鑲鑳钄靉顱顲饝馕髖鬣鱨鱬鱭鱮鱯鱰鸋鸌鸍鸎鸏鸐鸑鸒麡黌黵鼈鼉鼟齇齸齹齺齻龣㕔㚁㶞㶟㺧㽋㿚 㿛䂎䃺䉶䌯䌰䌱䌲䍦䕸䕹䕺䙮䙯䟑䠯䡼䢲䤗䤘䥵䥶䥷䨷䩏䪉䫵䫶䬟䭥䮺䮻䮼䯥䰏䰐䰑䰒䰯䰰䲐䲑䲒䲓䲔䲕䴇䴈䴉䴊 䴋䴙䴪䴫䵄䵐䵱䵹䵻䵼䶠䶡䶢儾囑囒囓壩奲孎孏屭攬攭曭曮欓欔欕灝灞灟灠灡爣犪瓛瓥癱癲睷矕矗礸禶禷穲籪纗罐 羈羉艭艷蘲蘳蘴蘵蘶蘷虪蠵蠶蠷蠸蠹蠺衋衢襵襶襷讑讒讓讔讕讖贛躝躞躟躠軈醽醾醿釀鑨鑩鑪鑫鑬雥雦靂靃靄靅靆 靇靈韆韇韈韤韥顰驝驞驟髕鬡鬢鬬鬭魗魘魙鱜鱝鱞鱟鱠鱡鱢鱣鱤鱥鱦鱧鱩鱪鱫鷹鷽鷾鷿鸀鸁鸂鸃鸄鸅鸆鸇鸈鸉鸊鹼 鹽麠黂鼝鼞齅齆齲齳齴齵齶齷靈

We'll that's interesting lol


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FwWItO9zRU


----------



## f11 (Oct 10, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by Ahri  View Post
LOLOL

crying

- - - Post Merge - - -



no man taylor phelan and jonathan wyndham all the way 8(
I'm also rooting for Taylor Phelan too (a little less though)
His cover of Sweater Weather was awesome * *


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorediplon


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

https://saucenao.com/


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

White Hickory Tussock Moth Caterpillar


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

https://s-media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/d3/56/31/d35631d8aae58b90b3742b345e2a5491.jpg


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 13, 2014)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/67fe625b06275c8bddfadf07b079145a/tumblr_nbz7jzcSPW1rb5pqfo1_500.jpg


----------



## starlark (Oct 13, 2014)

From posts 384-420, the random winner is PurplPanda with post #374 - Congrats! Expect your prize to be gifted to you soon. 

*October 13: Take & upload a picture of the scenery outside!*

Just so you know, the giveaway runs on EST. If it has passed midnight in that timezone it means a new day has started. I won't be counting any entries after that time from now on 

oh
alternatively,


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 27, 2014)

The average life expectancy of people with the disorder is ten to twenty five years less than the average life expectancy.[6] This is the result of increased physical health problems and a higher suicide rate (about 5%).[4][7]

A quote from wikipedia about the life expectancy of people with Scizophrenia. 
Interesting.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

http://bookworm5-.tumblr.com/post/101012908139/laceyn-anecdotes-by-medical-practitioners-a


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Jack and the Beanstalk	
The Alban Arena	
Civic Centre St Albans Herts AL1 3LD	
5th Dec 2014 to 4th Jan 2015	
Starring Steve McFadden as the evil Fleshcreep, CBeebies' Rebecca Keatley as the Fairy 'Morecambe' star Bob Golding as Dame Trott and St Albans' favourite Princess, Jemma Carlisle.


----------



## Leela (Oct 27, 2014)

starlark said:


> From posts 384-420, the random winner is PurplPanda with post #374 - Congrats! Expect your prize to be gifted to you soon.
> 
> *October 13: Take & upload a picture of the scenery outside!*
> 
> ...



^^ IT'S ICE CREAM GIRL! ^^

http://media.giphy.com/media/sOe0fLa56xww8/giphy.gif

Too shy, too shy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.nin-nin-game.com/en/japa...ers-generation-edition-limitee-dx-psv-en.html

nep nep nep nep


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 27, 2014)

F9JBE-CJ5GC-CRY9V


----------



## Leela (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler: The picture that lurks behind this link will haunt your soul



http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/032/8/2/never_too_shy_____newest_hex__by_ask_discout-d74pfm9.jpg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=pun...ls=en&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&gws_rd=ssl&oq=&gs_l=


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1Tc1nWHtjs


----------



## Leela (Oct 27, 2014)

and then everyone exploded


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

https://theanimalrescuesite.greater...741/paw-print-parade-shoelaces?source=4-325-6


----------



## Leela (Oct 28, 2014)

Alyx said:


> The game



...thanks a lot. lol



Rignelda said:


> Nothing, lol.
> 
> I demand a consolation prize! Leela better read this.



If anyone wins for over a week, I will send you some BTB :3 don't get your hopes up, it's never gonna happen.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 28, 2014)

✖

wow such amaze. also i had to type this bc it doesnt allow for messages shorter than 2 characters.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## unravel (Oct 29, 2014)

My most memorable experience


----------



## kassie (Oct 29, 2014)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/98f28bfdffa93fe2209fd48a3f2bcfcd/tumblr_ndo8kl1MQ51r7gpsvo1_400.jpg


----------



## Leela (Oct 29, 2014)

Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## starlark (Oct 29, 2014)

☆


----------



## Manazran (Oct 29, 2014)

http://media.moridb.com/items/furniture/morning-glory.jpg


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo_-fQ30VQs


----------



## Leela (Oct 29, 2014)

There's nothing to paste. I'm so sad.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2014)

5451b46874277


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/player/divxden.php?id=ckhd6m8pgy7v


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

isn't she the least bit worried of getting skittles in her bra?


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

1.who is my favorite Bioshock character?
2.what is my favorite animal?
3.how much wood can a woodchuck chuck?
4.who is my favorite president?
5.what is my favorite Disney movie?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 31, 2014)

http://redhenhome.blogspot.com/2013/07/gumball-terrarium.html?m=1


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

amyalice1234


----------



## Leela (Oct 31, 2014)

please don't read this please don't
I think I want to be in a RP with you... And see if we get shipped there. PLEASE don't see this


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldspot - Friday

um right


----------



## starlark (Oct 31, 2014)

Leela said:


> please don't read this please don't
> I think I want to be in a RP with you... And see if we get shipped there. PLEASE don't see this



it's a rp, it'll be easy enough to get shipped xD


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

http://giphy.com/gifs/scared-3rgXByB0tbT7oXK7Xq/fullscreen


----------



## starlark (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?236172-Marshal-the-Smug-Squirrel-NOT-IN-BOXES&p=4060892


SOMEONE


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2014)

Farobi: its weird that **** ***** is so softspoken but can do mean things when she wants


----------



## Radda (Nov 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXknpvIGdCQ


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4

OH GOD


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/7bcd4901bc1c6064ab55afff3841c409/tumblr_ne0ypcq4Xv1tpyazpo5_r1_250.gif :O


----------



## Saylor (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...y=acc_legwear&ProductID=2000060065&VariantID=


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 2, 2014)

A
[x] Achluophobia - Fear of darkness...
[x] Acrophobia - Fear of heights...
[x] Agliophobia - Fear of pain
[ ] Agoraphobia - Fear of open spaces or crowds...
[ ] Agyrophobia - Fear of crossing the street...
[ ] Aichmophobia - Fear of needles or pointed objects...
[ ] Amaxophobia - Fear of riding in a car...
[ ] Androphobia - Fear of men...
[ ] Anginophobia - Fear of angina or choking...
[ ] Anthrophobia - Fear of flowers...
[ ] Anthropophobia - Fear of human being or society...
[ ] Apeirophobia - Fear of infinity...
[ ] Aphenphosmphobia - Fear of being touched...
[x] Arachnophobia - Fear of spiders...
[ ] Arithmophobia - Fear of numbers...
[ ] Astraphobia - Fear of thunder and lightning...
[ ] Ataxophobia - Fear of disorder or untidiness.
[x] Atelophobia - Fear of imperfection...
[x] Atychiphobia - Fear of failure...
[ ] Aulophobia - Fear of flutes...
[ ] Autophobia - Fear of being alone...

Total so far : 6

B
----------
[ ] Bacteriophobia - Fear of bacteria...
[ ] Barophobia - Fear of gravity...
[ ] Bathmophobia - Fear of stairs or steep...
[ ] Batrachophobia - Fear of amphibians...
[ ] Bibliophobia - Fear of books...
[ ] Botanophobia - Fear of plants...

Total so far : 6
C
----------
[x] Cacophobia - Fear of ugliness.
[ ] Catoptrophobia - Fear of mirrors.
[ ] Chionophobia - Fear of snow...
[ ] Chromophobia - Fear of colors...
[ ] Chronomentrophobia - Fear of clocks...
[x] Claustrophobia - Fear of confined spaces...
[ ] Coulrophobia - Fear of clowns...
[ ] Cyberphobia - Fear of computers...
[ ] Cynophobia - Fear of dogs...

Total so far: 8

D
----------
[ ] Dendrophobia - Fear of trees...
[ ] Dentophobia - Fear of dentists...
[ ] Domatophobia - Fear of houses...
[ ] Dtychiphobia - Fear of accidents...

Total so far : 8
E
----------
[ ] Ecophobia - Fear of the home...
[ ] Elurophobia - Fear of cats...
[ ] Ephebiphobia - Fear of teenagers.
[ ] Equinophobia - Fear of horses...

Total so far : 8
G
----------
[ ] Gophobia - Fear of marriage...
[ ] Genuphobia - Fear of knees...
[ ] Globophobia - Fear of balloons...
[ ] Glossophobia - Fear of speaking in public...
[ ] Gynophobia - Fear of women...

Total so far : 8
H
----------
[ ] Heliophobia - Fear of the sun...
[x] Hemophobia - Fear of blood...
[ ] Herpetophobia - Fear of reptiles...
[ ] Hydrophobia - Fear of water

Total so far : 9
I - K
----------
[ ] Itrophobia - Fear of doctors...
[ ] Insectophobia - Fear of insects...
[ ] Koinoniphobia - Fear of rooms...

Total so far : 9
L - M
----------
[ ] Lekophobia - Fear of the color white...
[ ] Lilapsophobia - Fear of tornadoes and hurricanes...
[ ] Lockiophobia - Fear of childbirth...
[ ] Mageirocophobia - Fear of cooking...
[ ] Melanophobia - Fear of the color black...
[ ] Microphobia - Fear of small things...
[ ] Mysophobia - Fear of dirt and germs...

Total so far : 9

N
----------
[ ] Necrophobia - Fear of death or dead things...
[ ] Noctiphobia - Fear of the night...
[ ] Nosocomephobia - Fear of hospitals...

Total so far : 9
O
----------
[x] Obesophobia - Fear of gaining weight...
[ ] Octophobia - Fear of the figure 8...
[ ] Ombrophobia - Fear of rain...
[ ] Ophidiophobia - Fear of snakes...
[ ] Ornithophobia - Fear of birds...

Total so far : 10
P
---------
[ ] Papyrophobia - Fear of paper...
[ ] Pathophobia - Fear of disease...
[ ] Pedophobia - Fear of children...
[ ] Philophobia - Fear of love...
[ ] Phobophobia - Fear of being afraid...?
[ ] Podophobia - Fear of feet...
[ ] Porphyrophobia - Fear of the color purple...
[ ] Pteridophobia - Fear of ferns...
[ ] Pteromerhanophobia - Fear of flying...
[ ] Pyrophobia - Fear of fire...

Total so far : 10
R - S
----------
[ ] Rajalophobia - Fear of Apes...
[ ] Scolionophobia - Fear of school...
[ ] Selenophobia - Fear of the moon...
[ ] Sociophobia - Fear of social evaluation..
[ ] Somniphobia - Fear of sleep...

Total so far : 10
T
----------
[ ] Tachophobia - Fear of speed...
[ ] Technophobia - Fear of technology...
[ ] Tonitrophobia - Fear of thunder...
[ ] Trypanophobia - Fear of injections...

Total so far : 10
V-Z
----------
[ ] Venustraphobia - Fear of beautiful women...
[ ] Verminophobia - Fear of germs...
[ ] Wiccaphobia - Fear of witches and witchcraft...
[ ] Xenophobia - Fear of strangers...
[ ] Zoophobia - Fear of animals...

Final result : 10

[ ]More than 50, Why aren't you in a psyche-ward yet?
[ ]More than 30, I strongly recommend some counseling.
[ ]More then 20, you're paranoid.
[X]10-20, you are normal.
[ ] 10 or less, you're fearless. 

A meme... filled in by someone else.


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.mit.edu/~rei/birds-potty.html

lol


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

214324188


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2014)

http://tinyurl.com/kre3sq4


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0FxZUrIB5M



It's awesome.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Isybzdaf8



I am pleased with mine


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?237185-New-Avatar


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-many-with-egg-moves-HA-IVs-special-pokeballs


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2014)

ALEX FROM TARGET


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 3, 2014)

Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

http://i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/135/sw50sw8sw578.gif


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

"...and then I said 'oatmeal? Are you CRAZY?!' "


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzSnXSjwsmtNf3e


----------



## unravel (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

Leela said:


> "...and then I said 'oatmeal? Are you CRAZY?!' "


----------



## unravel (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


>



ew i saw that before ew disgusting https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/zlCfzSnXSjwsmtNf3e


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

https://wiki.teamfortress.com/w/images/thumb/9/95/Sandvich.png/250px-Sandvich.png?t=20111211152033


----------



## unravel (Nov 3, 2014)

Deal with it kid it's not my fault anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Blu Rose


----------



## lazuli (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/sweaterpixels/art/neww/cchocloaite.png
which is


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

" μ's music start!!! "

((μ is pronounced "mew" apparently...lel"))


----------



## Mango (Nov 3, 2014)

http://prntscr.com/52p40p


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

* ... *


----------



## starlark (Nov 3, 2014)

doibv said:


> Don't worry Ruf, my actual accent is more of a stereotyped British accent , so much so that people call me Will from the inbetweeners (what a great nickname)... But all I can say is thank God that I can do so many voices, it hides my actual accent...



Aw man, but in this industry it's a stereotyped British accent people love! I'm a native English speaker, but my parents are not, plus my braces don't help either. I'm a ludicrous mix between posh and not posh :L

*????*

- - - Post Merge - - -

on VAA, {run by vbulletin} that's why it shows up as a quote


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/18I0B.jpg


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 3, 2014)

[11/3/14 4:43:32 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/83644377944http://fact-daily.com/post/82325554667
[11/3/14 4:45:10 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81715194054
[11/3/14 4:45:22 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81704124224
[11/3/14 4:45:45 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81607057622
[11/3/14 4:45:59 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81539578333

THAT'S ME
TALKIN' TO MY BAES ON SKYPE
...With links?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.google.com/search?q=cousteu+acnl&client=safari&rls=en&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&oq=&gs_l=


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.eventhubs.com/tiers/ssb4/ 

Well, that's cool


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/730cfdf16cb69ac500d76c8ecb24907b/tumblr_mnxodyMONf1s7b8vko1_500.gif


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 4, 2014)

5458711a35866


----------



## starlark (Nov 4, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/ruffosaur/sets/dot-dot-the-robot-audition-lines



don't click on that or i'll stab you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> [11/3/14 4:43:32 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/83644377944http://fact-daily.com/post/82325554667
> [11/3/14 4:45:10 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81715194054
> [11/3/14 4:45:22 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81704124224
> [11/3/14 4:45:45 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81607057622
> ...


how do you talk to poop? that must be pretty lonely.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Janisary


----------



## Lala0629 (Nov 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZBWfyYtYQY

Well that was random...


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 4, 2014)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/e05bf68a7cfdf79c1c58e778783fa498/tumblr_nahkqhz09x1qzzonzo1_500.gif
omg


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qea3lLr5qQ


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 4, 2014)

http://kinginbros2011.deviantart.com/art/What-if-Mike-was-the-victim-of-87-484056190

Why...?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> how do you talk to poop? that must be pretty lonely.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Janisary



You just called Miss_Tisa poop.
[11/3/14 4:43:32 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/83644377944http://fact-daily.com/post/82325554667
[11/3/14 4:45:10 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81715194054
[11/3/14 4:45:22 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81704124224
[11/3/14 4:45:45 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81607057622
[11/3/14 4:45:59 PM] Kevin: http://fact-daily.com/post/81539578333
Welp same thing


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWJP7F-azlo


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 4, 2014)

Norski said:


> Consider yourself noticed.


Kthen.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Brightvale Glaziers


----------



## starlark (Nov 5, 2014)

http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/2014-04/enhanced/webdr06/23/15/enhanced-9384-1398282185-40.jpg


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 5, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140901210611/freddy-fazbears-pizza/images/b/bf/536.png
Why.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 5, 2014)

?\_(ツ)_/? 
okay


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 5, 2014)

http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/589/001/cce.jpg

*click*


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 5, 2014)

Enter BERTRAM, the COUNTESS of Rousillon, HELENA, and LAFEU, all in black 

COUNTESS

    In delivering my son from me, I bury a second husband.

BERTRAM

    And I in going, madam, weep o'er my father's death
    anew: but I must attend his majesty's command, to
    whom I am now in ward, evermore in subjection.

LAFEU

    You shall find of the king a husband, madam; you,
    sir, a father: he that so generally is at all times
    good must of necessity hold his virtue to you; whose
    worthiness would stir it up where it wanted rather
    than lack it where there is such abundance.

COUNTESS

    What hope is there of his majesty's amendment?

LAFEU

    He hath abandoned his physicians, madam; under whose
    practises he hath persecuted time with hope, and
    finds no other advantage in the process but only the
    losing of hope by time.



I was... copypasting...
Shakespeare?


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 6, 2014)

[td]



Tumblr[NSFW-ish] :: 10 Days Left​[/td][td]



Spoiler:  Recently played songs; Via lastFM









[/td]

um


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.josepvinaixa.com/blog/wp...0/Owl-City-Youre-Not-Alone-2014-1200x1200.png


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.google.com/search?q=cousteu+acnl&client=safari&rls=en&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&oq=&gs_l=


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Rydret


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/medieval-beasts-that-cannot-even-handle-it-right-now


----------



## starlark (Nov 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zeA3X9okhQ&list=UUSJUC7Q9eUAxfbqO79elV0Q






o_o

- - - Post Merge - - -

that's not me


----------



## Leela (Nov 6, 2014)

starlark


----------



## cielyca (Nov 6, 2014)

http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle


----------



## phamafy (Nov 6, 2014)

Mod


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Scardelita


----------



## starlark (Nov 7, 2014)

http://shadewolfbuizel.deviantart.com/art/Isabelle-without-her-jingle-bell-thing-on-492857120







8(


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

site:neopets.com "eyrie" I love my owner, none so very much.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 7, 2014)

m̶a̶r̶s̶h̶a̶l̶
Well.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

Do not fall in love with people like me. 
I will take you to museums, and parks, and monuments, and kiss you in every beautiful place, so that you can never go back to them without tasting me like blood in your mouth.
I will destroy you in the most beautiful way possible. And when I leave you will finally understand, why storms are named after people.

omf i swear to god


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 7, 2014)

really, really, really, really, really, really, really, 

hm... did i really copy that?


----------



## Beary (Nov 7, 2014)

Bear: oop
Lafiel: hi
Jawy: hi
Bear: Hi
Lafiel: hi
Bear: hi
Jawy: hi
Lafiel: hi
Bear: hi
Jawy: what
Lafiel: no
Bear: yes
Jawy: ok
Lafiel: why
Bear: what


----------



## Manzanas (Nov 7, 2014)

starlark said:


> http://shadewolfbuizel.deviantart.com/art/Isabelle-without-her-jingle-bell-thing-on-492857120
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would've thought Isabelle was going to be a guest character in the upcoming "Five Nights at Freddie's 2"?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 7, 2014)

starlark said:


> http://shadewolfbuizel.deviantart.com/art/Isabelle-without-her-jingle-bell-thing-on-492857120
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUbwahaHWHAAT?


https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAAYUKluN9MeAg
Look at my mayor. You cannot see her face. That is the point. You should not see her face. Look at my mayor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Do not fall in love with people like me.
> I will take you to museums, and parks, and monuments, and kiss you in every beautiful place, so that you can never go back to them without tasting me like blood in your mouth.
> I will destroy you in the most beautiful way possible. And when I leave you will finally understand, why storms are named after people.
> 
> omf i swear to god



THAT SETTLES IT
I NO LONGER LOVE YOU


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 7, 2014)

lmao what a nerd


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZMST-vHfM


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Whindar
Colour: 	Cloud
Species: 	JubJub
Gender: 	female


----------



## starlark (Nov 8, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/ruffosaur/kk-aria-aircheck

:L


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctn8sW5lN1r012zbo1_500.gif


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Nov 8, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ing/images/1/16/Cousteau_NewLeaf_Official.png

lol hahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

What I love that everyone hates:
I love America. It's a little patriotic sounding but meh. I think it is a land of opportunity and the many bad things here are found in other countries, third or first world.
What I hate that everyone loves:
Adventure Time isn't a big hit for me. It's...okay? I can only watch one episode at a time because I get bored easily of it.


----------



## Leela (Nov 8, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> My mind jumps in excitement when I see you have written something new.



I read that as "my mum jumps in excitement" lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0FxZUrIB5M


----------



## RainyCat (Nov 8, 2014)

✿

I was formatting a thread lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

http://buymelaughs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Funny-Babies-Pictures-2.jpg


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?200315


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

big_thumb_51469597607e7abb68dffbc308111fe2


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

What do you get when you cross a joke with a rhetorical question?


----------



## unravel (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.alexlynncrafts.com/tag/ravio/


----------



## LaFleur (Nov 9, 2014)

Nothing comes up, I haven't copied anything in this session of computer time lol


----------



## starlark (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is my audition for the Female in A Stroke of Madness!
Hope you like it, if you have any questions let me know!

Regards,
Rufliane








o_o


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

Toute personne a droit ? l'?ducation. L'?ducation doit ?tre gratuite, au moins en ce qui concerne l'enseignement ?l?mentaire et fondamental. L'enseignement ?l?mentaire est obligatoire. L'enseignement technique et professionnel doit ?tre g?n?ralis?; l'acc?s aux ?tudes sup?rieures doit ?tre ouvert en pleine ?galit? ? tous en fonction de leur m?rite. L'?ducation doit viser au plein ?panouissement de la personnalit? humaine et au renforcement du respect des droits de l'homme et des libert?s fondamentales. Elle doit favoriser la compr?hension, la tol?rance et l'amiti? entre toutes les nations et tous les groupes raciaux ou religieux, ainsi que le d?veloppement des activit?s des Nations Unies pour le maintien de la paix. Les parents ont, par priorit?, le droit de choisir le genre d'?ducation ? donner ? leurs enfants.


----------



## starlark (Nov 9, 2014)

Leela said:


> Toute personne a droit ? l'?ducation. L'?ducation doit ?tre gratuite, au moins en ce qui concerne l'enseignement ?l?mentaire et fondamental. L'enseignement ?l?mentaire est obligatoire. L'enseignement technique et professionnel doit ?tre g?n?ralis?; l'acc?s aux ?tudes sup?rieures doit ?tre ouvert en pleine ?galit? ? tous en fonction de leur m?rite. L'?ducation doit viser au plein ?panouissement de la personnalit? humaine et au renforcement du respect des droits de l'homme et des libert?s fondamentales. Elle doit favoriser la compr?hension, la tol?rance et l'amiti? entre toutes les nations et tous les groupes raciaux ou religieux, ainsi que le d?veloppement des activit?s des Nations Unies pour le maintien de la paix. Les parents ont, par priorit?, le droit de choisir le genre d'?ducation ? donner ? leurs enfants.




that sounds like a crap scchool


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

545f1cb208803


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?162112-Moonlight-Falls-(roleplay)


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

great thanks!   dunno why that was in my clipboard?!


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

But where do you belong


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

http://imgur.com/gallery/A0HxH


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 9, 2014)

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/e5/ba/42/e5ba42d96adc53555b8a94ae2228b123.jpg

Me at my best...QRs XD


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01v1tcbniSw


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/210090528/pokemon-knit-cap-kalos-trainer


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

http://goo.gl/RKJ44c


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

_Kunemai___


----------



## CiceroCF (Nov 10, 2014)

moremoney
It's a weird hack for spore i was using


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmOSnAKkBQU


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HePoKhzdnEI

I was looking all over for this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HePoKhzdnEI

I was looking all over for this.


----------



## Leela (Nov 10, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> *Doesn't approve*



HOMOPHOBE


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

Leela said:


> HOMOPHOBE



*Facepalm*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> HOMOPHOBE



*Facepalm*

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HePoKhzdnEI


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73980&d=1415571245


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 10, 2014)

*saber557 *:
Watering Can, Axe


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYMFHON8LFw

(just went to a new tab to see what vid this was, omgg cryin)


----------



## lazuli (Nov 10, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> They don't do it in America?
> Do you have celebrities/people of importance turn on lights in the towns or anything?



ok


----------



## Elise (Nov 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ORhEE9VVg&list=UUANLZYMidaCbLQFWXBC95Jg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 11, 2014)

54615611ca97b


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/4f263a85b7df0e8e5d504438e424891a/tumblr_inline_nesdjmzzdV1qm6yfi.gif

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

I rang a silent bell, beneath a shower of pearls,
In the eagle-winged palace of the Queen Chinee

wth how did that get on my ctrl c / v lol. well good song


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

lvl 70 *Mewtwo* - naive - pressure - 31/xx/xx/31/31/xx - in master ball - *90tbt*


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 11, 2014)

http://freddy-fazbears-pizza.wikia.com/


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Midcontinent Communications


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 12, 2014)

54615611ca97b


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

vv


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2014)

"Every human walks around with a certain kind of sadness. They may not wear it on their sleeves, but it’s there if you look deep."


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

... and he doesn't change at all


----------



## Nightray (Nov 12, 2014)

lol how i do dat


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

http://imgur.com/gallery/Smw1jod


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 12, 2014)

Spoiler: ok hell this is gonna stretch the page



List of Harmonious Theme Items

Item Name	Item Type	Theme
Aloe	furniture	Harmonious
Aloha K.K.	music	Harmonious
Alpine Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Closet	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Kitchen Cart	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Lamp	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Low Table	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Panel	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Rug	carpet	Harmonious
Alpine Shelf	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Sofa	furniture	Harmonious
Alpine Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Animal Island	music	Harmonious
Autumn Floor	carpet	Harmonious
Autumn Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Azalea Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Azalea Stool	furniture	Harmonious
Backyard Lawn	carpet	Harmonious
Bamboo Fence	fence	Harmonious
Bamboo Flooring	carpet	Harmonious
Bamboo Round Door	door	Harmonious
Bamboo Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Barbed Wire	fence	Harmonious
Barrel Mailbox	mailbox	Harmonious
Bear Pole	furniture	Harmonious
Big Festive Tree	furniture	Harmonious
Birch Flooring	carpet	Harmonious
Birdcage	furniture	Harmonious
Birdhouse	furniture	Harmonious
Black Plank Wall	siding	Harmonious
Black Rough Roof	roof	Harmonious
Black Thatch Roof	roof	Harmonious
Blossom Dress	dress	Harmonious
Blossom Tee	top	Harmonious
Blossoming Dress	dress	Harmonious
Blue Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Bench	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Bookcase	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Bureau	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Cabinet	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Modern Roof	roof	Harmonious
Blue Rough Roof	roof	Harmonious
Blue Table	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Wall Shelf	furniture	Harmonious
Blue Wardrobe	furniture	Harmonious
Brewsteroid	gyroid	Harmonious
Bromeliaceae	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Armchair	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Bookcase	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Lamp	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Mailbox	mailbox	Harmonious
Cabana Screen	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Table	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Vanity	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Wall	siding	Harmonious
Cabana Wall Radio	furniture	Harmonious
Cabana Wardrobe	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Armchair	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Bookcase	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Couch	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Low Table	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Round Door	door	Harmonious
Cabin Rug	carpet	Harmonious
Cabin Table	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Wall	siding	Harmonious
Cabin Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Cabin Wall Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Cabin Wardrobe	furniture	Harmonious
Cacao Tree	furniture	Harmonious
Cactus	furniture	Harmonious
Caladium	furniture	Harmonious
Cherry Tee	top	Harmonious
Citrus Carpet	carpet	Harmonious
Citrus Tank	top	Harmonious
Citrus Tee	top	Harmonious
Citrus Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Classic Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Bookcase	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Buffet	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Carpet	carpet	Harmonious
Classic Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Desk	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Sofa	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Table	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Vanity	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Classic Wall Shelf	furniture	Harmonious
Classic Wardrobe	furniture	Harmonious
Coconut Palm	furniture	Harmonious
Corn Plant	furniture	Harmonious
Cornucopia	furniture	Harmonious
Cosmos Fan	furniture	Harmonious
Covered Wagon	furniture	Harmonious
Croakoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Crosscut Plank Fence	fence	Harmonious
Croton	furniture	Harmonious
Cuckoo Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Curved Fence	fence	Harmonious
Daffodil	furniture	Harmonious
Daisy Meadow	carpet	Harmonious
Daisy Umbrella	umbrella	Harmonious
Dala Horse	furniture	Harmonious
Deer Scare	furniture	Harmonious
Desert Cactus	furniture	Harmonious
Dracaena	furniture	Harmonious
Dreamy Tank Dress	dress	Harmonious
Dreamy Tee	top	Harmonious
Eagle Pole	furniture	Harmonious
Exotic Rug	carpet	Harmonious
Exotic Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Fall Leaf Shirt	top	Harmonious
Fan Palm	furniture	Harmonious
Fern Shirt	top	Harmonious
Fern Tee	top	Harmonious
Festive Tree	furniture	Harmonious
Festive-Tree Dress	dress	Harmonious
Fish Round Door	door	Harmonious
Floral Knit Dress	dress	Harmonious
Floral Knit Tee	top	Harmonious
Flower Bouquet	furniture	Harmonious
Flower Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Flower Pop Carpet	carpet	Harmonious
Flower Pop Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Flower Table	furniture	Harmonious
Flowery Tee	top	Harmonious
Forest Life	music	Harmonious
Forest Umbrella	umbrella	Harmonious
Forest Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Frog-Woman Pole	furniture	Harmonious
Froggy Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Fruit Basket	furniture	Harmonious
Garden Tank	top	Harmonious
Garden Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Gerbera	furniture	Harmonious
Golden Door	door	Harmonious
Grape Hat	hat	Harmonious
Grape Tank	top	Harmonious
Grape Tee	top	Harmonious
Grapefruit Table	furniture	Harmonious
Grass Roof	roof	Harmonious
Grass Skirt	bottom	Harmonious
Grass Tee	top	Harmonious
Green Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Green Bench	furniture	Harmonious
Green Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Green Counter	furniture	Harmonious
Green Desk	furniture	Harmonious
Green Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Green Lamp	furniture	Harmonious
Green Pantry	furniture	Harmonious
Green Rug	carpet	Harmonious
Green Table	furniture	Harmonious
Green Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Green Wall Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Green Wardrobe	furniture	Harmonious
Green-Pumpkin Head	hat	Harmonious
Hammock	furniture	Harmonious
Hawthorn Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Hedge	fence	Harmonious
Hibiscus	furniture	Harmonious
Hibiscus Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Hibiscus Hairpin	hat	Harmonious
Holly Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Hydrangea Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Ivy Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Japanese-style Mailbox	mailbox	Harmonious
Japanese-style Round Door	door	Harmonious
Jasmine Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Juicy-Apple Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Juicy-Apple TV	furniture	Harmonious
Jungle Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
K.K. Calypso	music	Harmonious
K.K. Condor	music	Harmonious
K.K. Country	music	Harmonious
K.K. Dixie	music	Harmonious
K.K. Safari	music	Harmonious
K.K. Western	music	Harmonious
Kiwi Hat	hat	Harmonious
Kiwi Stool	furniture	Harmonious
Kiwi Tank	top	Harmonious
Kiwi Tee	top	Harmonious
Lady Palm	furniture	Harmonious
Large Alpine Table	furniture	Harmonious
Leaf	accessory	Harmonious
Leaf Tee	top	Harmonious
Leaf Umbrella	umbrella	Harmonious
Lemon Table	furniture	Harmonious
Lily Record Player	furniture	Harmonious
Lily-Pad Table	furniture	Harmonious
Lime Dress	dress	Harmonious
Log Fence	fence	Harmonious
Lotus Lamp	furniture	Harmonious
Lotus Tank Dress	dress	Harmonious
Lotus Tee	top	Harmonious
Loud Bloom Dress	dress	Harmonious
Loud Bloom Tee	top	Harmonious
Lucky K.K.	music	Harmonious
Lullaboid	gyroid	Harmonious
Makar's Mask	hat	Harmonious
Mandarin Hat	hat	Harmonious
Maple Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Maple Umbrella	umbrella	Harmonious
Meadow Vista	wallpaper	Harmonious
Mega Bovoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mega Brewsteroid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mega Croakoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mega Lullaboid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mega Percoloid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mega Poltergoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Melon Hat	hat	Harmonious
Melon Shirt	top	Harmonious
Melon Tee	top	Harmonious
Metatoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mini Brewsteroid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mini Cactus	furniture	Harmonious
Mini Croakoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mini Lullaboid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mini Metatoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Mini Poltergoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Modern Screen	wallpaper	Harmonious
Modern Wood Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Chest	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Closet	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Flooring	carpet	Harmonious
Modern Wood Lamp	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Shelf	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Sofa	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Stool	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Table	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood TV	furniture	Harmonious
Modern Wood Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Morning Glory	furniture	Harmonious
Moth Orchid	furniture	Harmonious
Mountain Song	music	Harmonious
Mugho Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Closet	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Mush End Table	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Hanger	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Lamp	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Stool	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Table	furniture	Harmonious
Mush TV	furniture	Harmonious
Mush Wall Lamp	furniture	Harmonious
My Place	music	Harmonious
Old Board Floor	carpet	Harmonious
Old Flooring	carpet	Harmonious
Orange Thatch Roof	roof	Harmonious
Ornate Rug	carpet	Harmonious
Ornate Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Pachira	furniture	Harmonious
Pansy Table	furniture	Harmonious
Parlor Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Parquet Floor	carpet	Harmonious
Paulownia Closet	furniture	Harmonious
Pear Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Pear Wardrobe	furniture	Harmonious
Petal Parasol	umbrella	Harmonious
Pine Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Pine Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Pine Table	furniture	Harmonious
Pineapple Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Pink Mailbox	mailbox	Harmonious
Plank Flooring	carpet	Harmonious
Planter	furniture	Harmonious
Plum Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Poinsettia	furniture	Harmonious
Poltergoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Ponderosa Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Pop Bloom Dress	dress	Harmonious
Pop Bloom Tee	top	Harmonious
Pothos	furniture	Harmonious
Potted Ivy	furniture	Harmonious
Pumpkin Head	hat	Harmonious
Purple Rough Roof	roof	Harmonious
Purple-Pumpkin Head	hat	Harmonious
Quince Bonsai	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Armchair	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Bed	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Bookcase	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Couch	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Flooring	carpet	Harmonious
Ranch Hutch	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Roof	roof	Harmonious
Ranch Table	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Tea Table	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Ranch Wall Rack	furniture	Harmonious
Ranch Wardrobe	furniture	Harmonious
Raven Pole	furniture	Harmonious
Red-Pumpkin Head	hat	Harmonious
Refined Hedge	fence	Harmonious
Rocking Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Rocking Horse	furniture	Harmonious
Rose Sofa	furniture	Harmonious
Rose Tank Dress	dress	Harmonious
Rose Tee	top	Harmonious
Rose Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Rose-Sky Tank Dress	dress	Harmonious
Rose-Sky Tee	top	Harmonious
Round Cactus	furniture	Harmonious
Round Mini Cactus	furniture	Harmonious
Round Window Round Door	door	Harmonious
Rubber Tree	furniture	Harmonious
Saddle Fence	furniture	Harmonious
Sea Globe	furniture	Harmonious
Senor K.K.	music	Harmonious
Shamrock Clock	furniture	Harmonious
Shamrock Hat	hat	Harmonious
Shanty Mat	carpet	Harmonious
Silk Bloom Dress	dress	Harmonious
Silk Bloom Tee	top	Harmonious
Snake Plant	furniture	Harmonious
Spinning Wheel	furniture	Harmonious
Spring Kimono	dress	Harmonious
Spring Shirt	top	Harmonious
Square Bamboo Door	door	Harmonious
Square Cabin Door	door	Harmonious
Square Fish Door	door	Harmonious
Square Japanese-style Door	door	Harmonious
Square Round Window Door	door	Harmonious
Square Window Door	door	Harmonious
Stair Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Storefront	furniture	Harmonious
Straw Shirt	top	Harmonious
Strawberry Hat	hat	Harmonious
Strawberry Tee	top	Harmonious
Stroll	music	Harmonious
Summit Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Sunflower	furniture	Harmonious
Sunflower Stereo	furniture	Harmonious
Sunflower Tee	top	Harmonious
Sunny Parasol	umbrella	Harmonious
Tall Bovoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Tall Brewsteroid	gyroid	Harmonious
Tall Cactus	furniture	Harmonious
Tall Croakoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Tall Lullaboid	gyroid	Harmonious
Tall Mini Cactus	furniture	Harmonious
Tall Percoloid	gyroid	Harmonious
Tall Poltergoid	gyroid	Harmonious
Tangerine Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Tea Tansu	furniture	Harmonious
Tiki Torch	furniture	Harmonious
Toad Shirt	top	Harmonious
Toad Tee	top	Harmonious
Tree-Lined Wall	wallpaper	Harmonious
Tropical Tee	top	Harmonious
Tulip Dresser	furniture	Harmonious
Tulip Tee	top	Harmonious
Tumbleweed	furniture	Harmonious
Vertical Plank Wall	siding	Harmonious
Violet Screen	furniture	Harmonious
Vogue Dress	dress	Harmonious
Wagon Wheel	furniture	Harmonious
Wall Flowerpot	furniture	Harmonious
Wandering	music	Harmonious
Watering Trough	furniture	Harmonious
Watermelon Chair	furniture	Harmonious
Watermelon Hat	hat	Harmonious
Watermelon Shirt	top	Harmonious
Watermelon Table	furniture	Harmonious
Watermelon Tee	top	Harmonious
Weeping Fig	furniture	Harmonious
Well	furniture	Harmonious
Western Fence	furniture	Harmonious
Wheat Bundle	furniture	Harmonious
Wheat Field	furniture	Harmonious
White Fence	fence	Harmonious
White Mailbox	mailbox	Harmonious
White Plank Wall	siding	Harmonious
Wildflower Floor	carpet	Harmonious
Window Round Door	door	Harmonious
Wood Mailbox	mailbox	Harmonious
Wood Paneling	wallpaper	Harmonious
Wooden Clogs	shoes	Harmonious
Wooden Frame Wall	siding	Harmonious
Wooden Stool	furniture	Harmonious
Yellow Aloha Tee	top	Harmonious
Yellow Plank Wall	siding	Harmonious
Yellow-Pumpkin Head	hat	Harmonious


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

kau021202


----------



## lazuli (Nov 12, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> This reminds me of a time in Japanese class last year, I was snoring while we were watching a WWII video, and I snored really loud. When I woke up, I'm pretty sure people were laughing but pretended not to. It didn't help that when I woke up it looked like I was freaking out.
> 
> -Once in science class in 8th grade, I dropped a beaker and I was so embarrassed I tried to pick it up but the teacher yelled at me after picking up one glass and he was like, "NO! Put that down! I'll clean it up!". Everyone started laughing at me/teasing me/nagging me/etc.
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Duhachtein


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 12, 2014)

http://forums.court-records.net/images/smilies/Guilty.gif Derp


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Draikise


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Nov 12, 2014)

._.'


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_2XHxqgMF4mw/SA3a25rWrrI/AAAAAAAAASc/oBfuuE12Oxk/s400/Wodka+time.jpg

holy xD


----------



## Leela (Nov 12, 2014)

All the unicorn unicorns! (All the unicorn unicorns!)
All the unicorn unicorns! (All the unicorn unicorns!)
All the unicorn unicorns! (All the unicorn unicorns!)
All the unicorn unicorns!
Now put your unicorn up.

Every night I unicorn in my bed,
Lost in a fairytale.
Can you hold my unicorn and be my guide?

Unicorns filled with unicorns cover your skies.
What kinda dream is this?
You could be an unicorn unicorn or an unicorn unicorn.
Either way I don't wanna unicorn without you.

Unicorns, we run this motha (yeah!)
Unicorns, we run this motha (yeah!)
Unicorns, we run this motha (yeah!)
Unicorns, we run this motha (yeah!)
UNICORNS!

Yes! So unicorn right now,
Most incredibly unicorn.
Oh! So unicorn. Oh! So unicorn.
Yes! So unicorn right now.

All the unicorns who are independent,
Throw your unicorn at me!
All the unicorns who makin' unicorn,
Throw your unicorn at me!
All the unicorns who truly feel unicorn,
Throw your unicorn at me!

Tonight I'll be your unicorn unicorn.
I'm callin' all my unicorns.
I know you want my unicorn unicorn.
Tonight I'll be your unicorn unicorn
I'm callin' all my unicorns.

Who run the world? Unicorns, we run this motha - yeah!
Who run this motha? Unicorns, we run this motha - yeah!
Who run the world? Unicorns, we run this motha - yeah!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4SqDx1vi4c


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 12, 2014)

1.Correlation and causation are two relationships between data sets.
2.In causation, one set of data directly causes the other to occur.
3.In correlation, the two sets have a measurable linear relationship known as the correlation coefficient. ?The correlation coefficient can be determined with or without the use of technology. The correlation coefficient is between -1.0 and +1.0 and can indicate if the correlation between the variables is positive or negative. The correlation coefficient may also demonstrate that there is no correlation between the two sets of data.

4.Correlation can be demonstrated by graphing a linear function, by expression as a mathematical model (y=mx + b), or by demonstration in a table of values.


lol school stuff


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

♥ 

(that's literally it xD)


----------



## Leela (Nov 12, 2014)

Hit Me Leela One More Time

In The Style Of Britney Spears
by Chrome and the Chromes

Oh Leela, Leela!
I must confess,
I still believe (still believe),
That the earth is round; there is no up or down!
Give me a sign,
Hit me Leela one more time!

Oh Ahri, Ahri!
I'm addicted to you.
Don't you know that you're hot!
And I love what you do.
Don't you know that you're hot!

Oh Fuzzybug, Fuzzybug!
I think I did it again,
I made you believe that Leela will get ebola,
Oh Fuzzybug!
To keep people waiting like that is just so typically me.

Sugar!.. I did it again!
I fell down a hole!

Oh Sparro, Sparro!
I think I made you believe that Ahri will be attacked by llamas.
Sugar!.. You think that Ahri will be attacked by llamas.

Oh Leela, Leela!
I'm not that wild!
You see my problem is this,
I see dead people,
Wishing that I could save my parents from their untimely deaths.

Oh baby, baby!
Oh Leela, Leela!
Oh Ahri, Ahri!
Oh Fuzzybug, Fuzzybug!
Oh Sparro, Sparro!
I must confess,
I still believe (still believe),
That the earth is round; there is no up or down!
Give me a sign,
Hit me Leela one more time!

(I used a random song generator...)


----------



## Beary (Nov 12, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/pISlCNv.jpg


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBexB-c8_rI

Enjoy


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/QdahDZE.png
(just made my sig, sig pic.)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Zoboomafoo1


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

http://io9.com/12-cartoons-from-the-1980s-no-one-will-ever-have-nosta-1657410102

I just posted this in another thread (the Bad Cartoons one)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Zaepher


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

♥ again


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 12, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=770522419634867


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

X Japan - Highway Star (Deep Purple Cover)


----------



## Lala0629 (Nov 12, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy 120 star: 6:26:23 by Nocturne


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article19849586.ab

i'm just facepalming so ****ing hard rn


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 12, 2014)

EDIT: this town might not have a clear void. Do you have 10 villagers? If not, give me a few mins to transfer the starts to my main town, which has a totally clear void.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

hiro_No_Tsubasa


----------



## Tessie (Nov 12, 2014)

o gawd i dont even wanna know what is going to paste 




"you guys are gonna get in trouble. im not involved. clicking away right now. i shouldnt have even posted.


oh god im going to get banned again."



LOL, good thing i didnt post that


----------



## Beary (Nov 12, 2014)

[13:13] * Joins: Jubs4
[13:13] * ChanBot sets mode: +qo Jubs4 Jubs4
[13:13] <Beary> wb Jubs
[13:14] <~Jubs4> hhello
[13:15] <Cory> jubs
[13:15] <Cory> did u get sanic boob?
[13:15] <Beary> I posted it on IRC quotes so maybe
[13:15] <Beary> .u.
[13:16] * Joins: elisey
[13:16] <~Jubs4> did i get what now


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Stuff On My Cat


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 12, 2014)

https://i.imgflip.com/5yn2d.jpg

I posted this on a thread of something I'd really like. X3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> o gawd i dont even wanna know what is going to paste
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You, me, and many others understand this. XD


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## Naiad (Nov 14, 2014)

Spoiler: this is hella long rip



Boston, MA
Friday 1:00 AM
Light rain

36?F*|*?C
Precipitation: 100%
Humidity: 90%
Wind: 5 mph
TemperaturePrecipitationWind
36
35
35
34
36
37
39
38
38
37
38
40
41
40
40
39
38
38
37
36
35
34
33
33
32
31
31
30
31
31
32
33
33
34
35
35
36
36
37
37
37
36
36
35
33
32
31
31
30
30
30
30
31
33
34
35
36
37
39
41
43
43
43
43
43
43
43
42
42
41
40
38
37
36
35
34
35
36
37
40
42
45
45
46
46
45
44
43
44
44
45
44
44
43
40
37
34
33
31
30
32
34
36
36
36
36
36
37
37
37
37
37
38
38
39
37
34
32
31
29
28
26
23
21
23
26
28
29
31
32
33
35
36
38
39
41
37
34
30
31
33
34
32
30
28
27
26
25
26
27
28
29
31
32
33
35
36
38
39
41
41
41
41
41
41
41
39
36
34
35
35
36
35
35
34
35
36
37
38
40
41
42
42
43
42
42
41
40
40
39
37
36
34
34
34
34
34
34
34
35
36
37
38
40
41
41
41
41
40
40
39
38
38
37
36
1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||10 PM||1 AM||4 AM||7 AM||10 AM||1 PM||4 PM||7 PM||
Fri

41?30?
Sat

37?28?
Sun

45?34?
Mon

48?30?
Tue

39?21?
Wed

41?25?
Thu

41?34?
Fri

43?34?
Sat

41?34?


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 14, 2014)

I want to TT all the way to today, but I am %100 sure I will lose a villager ;_; I've worked hard to get these guys

Don't worry I fixed the typo and I know of a safe way


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

baba_mutante_74


----------



## unravel (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Nov 14, 2014)

I am infinite. I am eternal.

Get out and shake some booty.


----------



## starlark (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## LeBoringJack (Nov 15, 2014)

Да, да, Россия!


----------



## Leela (Nov 15, 2014)

When she was 22 the future looked bright
But she's nearly 30 now and she's out every night
I see that look in her face she's got that look in her eye
She's thinking how did I get here and wondering why

It's sad but it's true how society says
Her life is already over
There's nothing to do and there's nothing to say
Til the man of her dreams comes along picks her up and puts her over his shoulder
It seems so unlikely in this day and age

She's got an alright job but it's not a career
Wherever she thinks about it, it brings her to tears
Cause all she wants is a boyfriend
She gets one-night stands
She's thinking how did I get here
I'm doing all that I can

It's sad but it's true how society says
Her life is already over
There's nothing to do and there's nothing to say
Til the man of her dreams comes along picks her up and puts her over his shoulder
It seems so unlikely in this day and age

It's sad but it's true how society says
Her life is already over
There's nothing to do and there's nothing to say
Til the man of her dreams comes along picks her up and puts her over his shoulder
It seems so unlikely in this day and age


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 15, 2014)

NCIS.S06E04.720p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H.264
NCIS.S06E05.720p.WEB-DL.AAC.2.0.H.264
NCIS.S06E06.720p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H.264


----------



## Beary (Nov 15, 2014)

Bear: oop*6:26 PM
Lafiel: hi*6:26 PM
Jawy: hi*6:26 PM
Bear: Hi*6:29 PM
Lafiel: hi*6:29 PM
Bear: hi*6:29 PM
Jawy: hi*6:29 PM
Lafiel: hi*6:30 PM
Bear: hi*6:30 PM
Jawy: what*6:30 PM
Lafiel: no*6:30 PM
Bear: yes*6:32 PM
Jawy: ok*6:32 PM
Lafiel: why*6:32 PM
Bear: what*6:34 PM


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

Whenever suits you ^_^


----------



## starlark (Nov 15, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Hy33UcU.jpg


----------



## Beary (Nov 15, 2014)

DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT NERD JUST SENT ME??


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 15, 2014)

&#55357;&#56846;ყօu ʗɑƞ'ɫ Տⅈɫ ωⅈﾅƕ u$&#55357;&#56846;
•
•ℳ?şⅈƈ ⅈ$ ℒօ۷ℰ, ℳ?$ⅈҫ ⅈ$ ℒⅈℱⅇ
•
• Ⓐⓡⓣ Ⓛⓞⓥⓔⓡ
•


Instagram bio, whoops >.>


----------



## f11 (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.environmentalleader.com/2009/04/29/starbucks-cuts-monthly-water-use-to-24-gallons-per-sf/


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.forever21.com/Product/Product.aspx?BR=f21&Category=top&ProductID=2000118885&VariantID=


----------



## f11 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/318/a/0/mayor_crys_by_tinkalila-d86enep.pn


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

48593286U09245790438693046903


----------



## unravel (Nov 16, 2014)

Supercell - Love and Roll


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

http://starlarktown.tumblr.com/


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Bell Tree Forums - Powered by vBulletin

    Log Out
    Settings
    My Profile
    Notifications
    Welcome, Danielkang2

    Forum Home
        Forum Home
        New Posts
        Private Messages
        FAQ
        Calendar
        Community
        Forum Actions
        Quick Links
        Currency
    ACNewLeaf.com
    Rules
    Shop
    What's New
    New Posts
    Blog Tree
    Chat

    Advanced Search

    Home
    Forum Home

The Bell Tree Forums

Welcome to the The Bell Tree Forums.

    Town Hall Threads / Posts  Last Post
        The Bulletin Board

        Read important announcements and information from The Bell Tree's admins.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 38
            Posts: 7,188

        Celebrating 10 Years of TBT Go to last post
        by
        Tinkalila

        Today, 01:02 PM
        Bell Tree HQ
        (2 Viewing)

        Welcome to the TBT HQ. Talk about anything related to The Bell Tree here. Feel free to post a thread if you need some help or have a question. Look here for minor announcements from staff as well.
        Sub-Forums:
            The Bell Tree Podcast
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 5,186
            Posts: 91,258

        Quick question Go to last post
        by
        mysticoma

        Today, 07:36 AM
        Introduction Board
        (1 Viewing)

        Introduce yourself to the forum or be a part of the welcoming crew and greet our new members! This is where members will start to get to know you.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 7,286
            Posts: 62,710

        Red face Hello, I'm new here! Go to last post
        by
        Maymay

        Today, 05:14 PM
        TBT Marketplace
        (27 Viewing)

        Use forum Bells to buy and sell with other members. This board is not for using in-game Animal Crossing bells. Please see the Re-Tail board.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 9,058
            Posts: 186,939

        [Auction] My collectables Go to last post
        by
        Kovka

        Today, 07:52 PM
    Animal Crossing Threads / Posts  Last Post
        Animal Crossing: New Leaf
        (18 Viewing)

        Discuss Animal Crossing: New Leaf for the Nintendo 3DS. This board is intended for discussing the game only, please use the Train Station board for playing online with others.
        Sub-Forums:
            Able Sisters
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 22,079
            Posts: 394,246

        How many times will you do... Go to last post
        by
        rosabelle

        Today, 07:45 PM
        The Train Station (AC:NL Online)
        (11 Viewing)

        Visit other towns or invite guests into yours in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. This is the central board for friend code exchange.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 16,654
            Posts: 155,957

        The Retail Premium Thread Go to last post
        by
        thoraofasgard

        Today, 07:50 PM
        Re-Tail
        (12 Viewing)

        Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Leaf items or services.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 53,447
            Posts: 754,443

        [Selling] Pokeman's Closet Emporium!... Go to last post
        by
        MayorGong

        Today, 07:32 PM
        Villager Trading Plaza
        (29 Viewing)

        Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Leaf villagers.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 42,248
            Posts: 549,231

        Cool [Cycling] {A Travelers Tale}... Go to last post
        by
        Kovka

        Today, 07:38 PM
        General AC Discussion
        (6 Viewing)

        Past AC titles, aspects that apply to all Animal Crossing games, the AC anime film from Japan, and the overall series can be discussed here!
        Sub-Forums:
            Animal Crossing,
            Animal Crossing: Wild World,
            Animal Crossing: City Folk
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 22,965
            Posts: 352,660

        Idea for the next Animal... Go to last post
        by
        Murray

        Today, 07:52 PM
    Gaming Discussion Threads / Posts  Last Post
        Gamers' Lounge
        (4 Viewing)

        Calling all gamers! Hang out in the Gamers' Lounge to discuss gaming in general alongside PC, Playstation, and Xbox games. Or check out the Treehouse for Nintendo games.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 5,663
            Posts: 114,308

        Poll League of Legends Go to last post
        by
        Ahri

        Today, 06:32 PM
        Nintendo Treehouse
        (4 Viewing)

        Discuss Nintendo's games and consoles here in the secret treehouse hidden in the Bell Tree.
        Sub-Forums:
            Pok?mon Center,
            Super Smash Bros.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 5,920
            Posts: 157,571

        Describe your team in the... Go to last post
        by
        Koala_Tea_

        Today, 07:28 PM
    General Discussion Threads / Posts  Last Post
        Brewster's Cafe
        (9 Viewing)

        Discuss anything not related to other board topics. Today's current events, movies, music, etc. Anything goes, so have fun here! Forum rules still apply.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 21,713
            Posts: 561,158

        Help with Join.Me Go to last post
        by
        starlark

        Today, 07:50 PM
        The Museum
        (8 Viewing)

        Display your creations! Come here to show your fan-art, signatures, avatars, poems, songs, or anything else made by you.
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 5,604
            Posts: 136,769

        Buying Coach X Toy Bonnie art! Go to last post
        by
        Gregriii

        Today, 07:41 PM
        The Basement
        (7 Viewing)

        Create and play forum games with fellow TBTers.
        Sub-Forums:
            The Cellar
            View this forum's RSS feed
            Subscribe to This Forum
            Threads: 1,970
            Posts: 526,599

        Wink The CTRL + V Game Go to last post
        by
        starlark

        Today, 07:52 PM

Mark Forums Read | View Site Leaders
What's Going On?
Currently Active UsersCurrently Active Users

There are currently 404 users online. 72 members and 332 guests

Most users ever online was 1,364, 09-18-2014 at 10:13 AM.

    Danielkang2,
    3Dewdrops,
    abbiecrossing,
    ADanishMuffin,
    bunn,
    Bunnii,
    carryoncar,
    Chibi.Hoshi+,
    cielyca,
    Cosmic Kid,
    Danielle,
    Dasbreenee,
    Debra,
    Enriseeme,
    ETEA,
    Firesquids,
    folium nouum,
    FReinhart,
    Gregriii,
    ITookYourWaffles,
    Jade Quinzell,
    Jake.,
    Jas0n,
    jhn,
    Justin+,
    Kelseyyx,
    Kiikay,
    Koala_Tea_,
    Koloh,
    Kovka,
    Kuu,
    Leela,
    Liete,
    likeacliche,
    lillyb,
    LouLou422,
    mags,
    marcko0412,
    MayorGong,
    Melyora,
    Milky-Chii,
    Mistletoe,
    Murray,
    Mysticlink,
    nekosync,
    Nonsense,
    Princisca,
    pumpkins,
    starlark,
    StephDaytona,
    Sugapuff,
    tealeafa,
    TeH_JERGEN,
    Tessie,
    TheCreeperHugz,
    thoraofasgard,
    TijmenDimple,
    Truffle

Today's Top Ten PostersToday's Top Ten Posters

    sharkystriker22 (134)
    Ahri (102)
    Nanobyte (89)
    sp19047 (89)
    Norski (75)
    InfinityFlames (72)
    Dasbreenee (68)
    katiegurl1223 (67)
    RainbowCherry (64)
    Beleated_Media (58)

View Online MembersTotal members that have visited the forum today: 1,296
Today's BirthdaysToday's Birthdays

    FuzzyBengal247,
    Taryn (25),
    Mav13 (21),
    Doctor Quark (20)

The Bell Tree Forums StatisticsThe Bell Tree Forums Statistics

Threads
    236,622
Posts
    4,134,768
Members
    55,731
Active Members
    5,215

Welcome to our newest member, Xoxobabette

Blog Tree
    541
Entries
    2,437
Last 24 Hours
    9

Latest Blog Entry, The Fishing Tourney sucks... by NewLeaf13 in Blog ToadTown Times with NewLeaf13
Icon LegendIcon Legend

Contains unread forum posts
    Contains unread forum posts
Contains no unread forum posts
    Contains no unread forum posts
Forum is a category
    Forum is a category
Forum is a Link
    Forum is a Link

    Contact Us
    The Bell Tree Forums
    Archive
    Top

All times are GMT +10. The time now is 07:53 PM.
Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2014 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
Tweet Poster, vBCredits II Deluxe, vBAvatars, vBShop, Post Templates - vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright ? 2014 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops I was playing around with highlighting. lol


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> -snip, i don't want to quote it-




*HEY*
seriously man, **** you lol xD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 16, 2014)

LOL it cant even quote it


----------



## Leela (Nov 16, 2014)

?\_(ツ)_/? I'm just gonna make sure she dies a slow and painful death


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-196.html


----------



## starlark (Nov 16, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> LOL it cant even quote it



nah, i just changed the quote so it wouldn't take up the page


----------



## Leela (Nov 16, 2014)

*Alright*

*An Original Song  by Chrome and the Chromes*

She gets on with life as a witch hunter,
She's a determined kinda gal.
She likes burning witches on Sundays,
She likes occult eradication in the week.
She likes to contemplate the living.
But when she starts to daydream,
Her mind turns straight to death.

Tralala tralala... 

Sometimes I look at her and I look into her eyes,
I notice the way she thinks about death with a smile,
Curved lips she just can't disguise.
But she thinks it's the living making her life worthwhile.
Why is it so hard for her to decide which she loves more?
The Living or...
Death? She likes to use words like 'alright,'
She likes to use words like 'get in the cage.'
She likes to use words about the living.
But when she stops her talking,
Her mind turns straight to death.

Tralala tralala... 

Sometimes I look at her and I look into her eyes,
I notice the way she thinks about death with a smile,
Curved lips she just can't disguise.
But she thinks it's the living making her life worthwhile.
Why is it so hard for her to decide which she loves more?
The Living or...
Death? She likes to hang out with Leela,
She likes to kick back with Ahri,
But when left alone,
Her mind turns straight to death.

Tralala tralala... 

Sometimes I look at her and I look into her eyes,
I notice the way she thinks about death with a smile,
Curved lips she just can't disguise.
But she thinks it's the living making her life worthwhile.
Why is it so hard for her to decide which she loves more?
The Living or...
Death? She's not too fond of pandemics,
She really hates witchcraft,
But she just thinks back to death,
And she's happy once again.

Tralala tralala...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

ZzEmanzZ says '? um dos meus favoritos, obrigado!!'

Pescando para Zafaras vanishes in a puff of green smoke!


----------



## f11 (Nov 16, 2014)

So how is this whole free! dub thing gonna work when haru has been speaking perfect English the entire series and then suddenly forgets the language when going to Australia


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 18, 2014)

ask him if he can come on at anytime soon to mabey give us luike... 12 lether


----------



## samsquared (Nov 18, 2014)

Stitches is awesome! He was my favourite in Wild World!


----------



## Alley (Nov 18, 2014)

The number I was thinking of is much higher than 9250.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 18, 2014)

#6C282B

hex codes yay


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.spitzer.caltech.edu/images/1925-ssc2008-10b-A-Roadmap-to-the-Milky-Way-Annotated-


----------



## kassie (Nov 19, 2014)

opportunity to


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Naantali


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvQh4zap4U0


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcAeKTiuXok


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't copied anything in the time that my computer has been on D:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.neopets.com/neoboards/topic.phtml?topic=156619855


----------



## lazuli (Nov 19, 2014)

Spoiler:  



First, try to see the theory of the jobs that your team should have. Except for a TSS team (Toxic, Spikes, Sandstorm), a team should not have all Sweepers, all Tanks, or all Annoyers. Of course this doesn't mean that they are not usable, but it is advised that you mix up the jobs that your Pok?mon have. For example, if you have all Tanks and you encounter two powerful tanks such as Skarmory and Blissey, your hits will bounce off them, so you need another type of Pok?mon to defeat these two Pok?mon. Also, usually, you start with a Pok?mon that is likely to "do something in a short time." Don't send out Steelix as your starter; send in someone fast and can cover many types. Zapdos is a good starter because it can Paralyze and Substitute, Ninjask is not bad because it will Baton Pass to a sweeper, a Choice Bander is not bad because it can probably greatly damage or One-Hit KO its opponent, and Zangoose is also a good choice since its Swords Dance + Salac Berry combination can probably take down one Pok?mon. Like the "Introduction, Body, Body, Body, Conclusion" rule to writing essays, these jobs will be the basic structure to your team and you can deviate from these structures as you become a better battler.

a) Physical Sweeper, Physical Sweeper, Special Sweeper, Special Sweeper, Tanker, and Annoyer.

First, two of the six Pok?mon need to also be a Hazer or Pseudo-Hazer. This will be the theme to all of the sets, because Hazing is so important that it's critical to have some Pok?mon doing it. Second, a Spinner would be a great addition to this team, since this team relies mainly on attacking power and Spikes would greatly hinder that. You might make one of your Special Sweepers a Starmie since it can be both a Special Sweeper and a Spinner. Also, you might want to make your Tanker or Annoyer a Pseudo-Hazer since they are the prime candidates. Again, start with Zapdos or another fast Pok?mon.

b) Baton Passer, Physical Sweeper, Physical or Mixed Sweeper, Special Sweeper, Tanker, and Wall.

Ninjask is perfect for this team, because Speed Boost will benefit all Sweepers and even Tanks. Plusle and Minun are also great because they benefit your special sweeper, rather than your Physical one, by using Nasty Plot. If you do manage a Swords Dance with Ninjask or a Nasty Plot with Plusle/Minun, then Baton Pass it to your Physical/Special Sweeper because it can really Sweep. The Tanker and Wall are for switch-ins, such as when the Sweeper encounters something that you're sure it cannot KO. The Tanker or Wall would then absorb the damage, sending out Ninjask again or another Sweeper when you predict a switch. This relies on some prediction. You can have only one Pseudo-Hazer in this team since this is a fast-paced team, and you should try to defeat your opponent before they can set up their Stat Changes.

c) Physical Sweeper, Special Sweeper, Physical or Mixed Sweeper, Drainer, Tanker, and Cleric.

This is a Sleep Talking team, even though it doesn't show it. Two of the Sweepers should have Rest, and so should the Drainer and possibly the Tanker. Then, the Cleric should pop up from time to time to use Heal Bell, and it would be good if this Cleric is a Tanker or Wall (not someone that can't survive very long like Vileplume or Miltank). This is actually an Annoy Team, even though it has many Sweepers. With Rest + Heal Bell, the Sweepers won't seem to faint!

d) Spiker, Physical Sweeper, Special or Mixed Sweeper, Tanker, Drainer, and Cleric.

This team is purely Annoying. The Sweepers are for Stallers or Drainers such as Ludicolo, but with a Spiker, Drainer and a Tanker, you will seriously aggravate your opponent, especially with a Cleric. A Sleep Talker would fit the theme here, and of course two or more Hazers or Pseudo-Hazers are needed. The more you Roar or Whirlwind, the more your opponent will be hurt with Spikes.

e) Baton Passer, Baton Passer, Physical Sweeper, Physical Sweeper, Special or Mixed Sweeper, and Magnezone/Probopass.

This is really a weak team in the hands of a novice but powerful in the hands of an experienced battler. It is true that Roar and Whirlwind clear Status Changes, but a good battler would know what to Baton Pass, when to Baton pass, and when to send in Magnezone or Probopass. One of Magnezone's traits is Magnet Pull, which prevents Skarmory from switching, getting rid of one major Pseudo-Hazer. Probopass can also have this trait. This team relies heavily on prediction.

f) Zapdos, Umbreon, Celebi, Drainer, Physical Sweeper, and Special Sweeper.

Once again, this team requires a lot of prediction and should only be handled by experienced battlers. Umbreon can use Mean Look and Baton Pass to Celebi and Celebi can use Perish Song. Zapdos' Thunder Wave and Substitute makes this strategy easier, especially because Umbreon and Celebi will not take that much damage from a Paralyzed Pok?mon.

g) Spiker or Drainer, Special or Mixed Sweeper, Heracross, Magnezone, Dugtrio, and Shuckle.

If you're been battling for a while, then you should know what to do here. Shuckle's Wrap and Encore keep its opponent in while you switch to Heracross or Dugtrio, doing damage. Magnezone is there once again for Skarmory, and it's nice to have a Spiker to take off more damage as your opponent switches since this is a major Annoy team. As always, you need a Sweeper to take down those Stallers.

Neutralizing your weaknesses[edit]

Let's say you choose set A from the above. You cannot send in two Fire Pok?mon and two Rock Pok?mon! You will then have a major Water weakness! After you're done with making a team, try to list the weaknesses of each Pok?mon as 2 and the resistances of each Pok?mon as 0.5. It doesn't matter if it's 4x or 0.25x, just list them as 2x or 0.5x. For example, your team could be:

Pok?mon	Weaknesses (2x)	Resistances (0.5x)	Immune (0x)
Zapdos	Rock and Ice	Grass, Fighting, Flying, Bug, Steel	Ground
Blissey	Fighting	N/A	Ghost
Ludicolo	Poison, Flying, Bug	Ground, Steel	N/A
Skarmory	Fire, Electric	Normal, Flying, Psychic, Ghost, Dragon, Dark, Steel, Grass, Bug	Ground, Poison
Metagross	Fire, Ground	Normal, Grass, Ice, Flying, Rock, Dragon, Steel, Psychic	Poison
Regice	Fire, Fighting, Rock, Steel	Ice	N/A
Now, multiply the weaknesses and Resistances of each type that shows a weakness. All this means is that you should start with the weaknesses of each type and start to look around. After all of the weaknesses (2x) are done, stop.

Rock = 2 x 0.5 x 2 = 2x team weakness
Ice = 2 x 0.5 x 0.5 = 0.5x team weakness
Fighting = 2 x 2 x 0.5 = 2x team weakness
Poison = Immune by Metagross and Regice
Flying = 2 x 0.5 x 0.5 x 0.5 = 0.25 team weakness
Bug = 2 x 0.5 = 1x team weakness
Fire = 2 x 2 x 2 = 8x team weakness!!
Electric = 2 = 2x team weakness
Ground = Immune by Zapdos and Skarmory
Steel = 2 x 0.5 x 0.5 x 0.5 x 0.5 = 0.125 team weakness
As you can see, this team is weak against Fighting and very weak against Fire. In general, you should not get a 4x team weakness and definitely not a 8x team weakness and above. Here, you have to exchange a Pok?mon weak to Fire for a Pok?mon strong against Fire. It's recommended that you try to get a Pok?mon that resists Fighting also.

Of course you don't have to do all of these calculations, but it's recommended. After many battles, you should be able to look at a team and spot out its weakness. Until then, it's best if you do the above. Just keep in mind to play it's strengths too!

Getting Coverage[edit]

This section deals with offense. This section is mainly about teams that have more than two Sweepers, since Annoy teams usually use other tactics, using Type Alignment Advantages to win. Of course, there are some moves that you should have:

A Water Attack
A Fire Attack
A Ground Attack,
A Ghost/Dark Attack
A Fighting Attack
An Ice Attack
An Electric Attack
A Dragon attack
Having these moves can pretty much deal super-effective attacks to most teams, and there should be a Fire Blast in there somewhere, as well as Earthquake and others listed above. If you can't find enough Pok?mon to fit 5 of these moves, then your team should undergo a different strategy besides Sweeping.

Picking the Pok?mon you like[edit]

It is often said that people should use what they like, as opposed to only the most powerful. For example, suppose you like Flygon better than Garchomp. For you, Flygon is the one to use. Equip it with a Focus Sash, and it will easily defeat Garchomp, because most Garchomp have something that isn't a Focus Sash. Many people expect Pok?mon like Skarmory, Blissey, Garchomp, and Metagross. If you send out Castform, for example, the opponent will not be as prepared for it, because very few people use Castform (never actually use Castform).

Think Outside the Box[edit]

Many people in the standard OU metagame will stick to only OU pokemon. This can make them predictable however. To keep your opponent guessing use some pokemon you don't see often. Here's an example of some under valued pokemon. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXfVHl8wiK8 One really good examply is Sableye. It is in UU but has the capabilities to been in OU. Prankster allows its will-o-wisp, toxic, recover, and other non attacking moves to go first. This allows for some major harrasment. Another good abuser of prankster is Whimsicott which is in RU. These are just some examples, think of your own weird ways to surprise your opponent. Tauros is also somewhat potent as a fast phsyical sweeper.

Finalizing your Team[edit]

First of all, look back over it. Do you have conflicting moves? If one of your Pok?mon has Rain Dance and the other has Sunny Day, then you should take off one Area Effect. Do three of your Pok?mon all have Fire Attacks? If so, then you may have too many; exchange one for a Ground Attack or the useful Shadow Ball. Do you have a strategy to take down Blissey, or Skarmory, or Slaking? Do you have enough Pseudo-Hazers in case you encounter one of those Baton Passing Chains? What are your strategies against a Calm Minding Suicine, a Cursing Snorlax, a Dragon Dancing Salamence, or a Choice Banding Metagross? Does the opponent, by any chance, have underused Pok?mon that no one expects? These are the questions that you must answer before you send a team off into battle. It seems as if there are too many restrictions, but the more questions you can answer, the better your team is. Remember that you cannot possibly defeat every team with just one team, and that one team will always beat yours, so do not overdo these questions. However, the Pok?mon that are the most popular Pok?mon choices out there should be kept in mind, so it's critical that you have a method for at least derailing their sweep. With this in mind, try a few battles, see what you're weak at, and improvise. You will improvise many times before you make a team that you're comfortable with and win more than you lose. Patience is one of the keys to success.

Just like many games, theory and practice are two different things. You might have a great team, but you might not know how to use it. Maybe your anticipation isn't as good, or that you forgot which Pok?mon can counter your opponent's menacing Metagross. You won't get success right away, but you have to keep trying. Practice makes perfect, or near perfect. This page should have given you one half of the process to become a competitive battler. It's up to you to train the other half and your determination will decide everything. Good luck!




ok


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X-yqPhItr8


----------



## Leela (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?239010-Let-s-Build-a-Town!/page10


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 19, 2014)

I was on gaia last night so this is what popped up...



Spoiler


----------



## unintentional (Nov 19, 2014)

Why do people hate cats


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Taquitos


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s-wzTRwJMg


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

sp?nnande


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 20, 2014)

Can't deal w/ the blusht!

EDIT: haha my usertitle...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

uh why did you post sp?nnande it means exciting lol xD

This page has had 51,048 visits


----------



## Fawning (Nov 20, 2014)

Photoshop Essay Copy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

?t's like they think i'm gonna woohoo just because they are mal


----------



## starlark (Nov 20, 2014)

http://rufliane.tumblr.com/post/103145958944/virginitity-how-i-seduce-men-what-thought

it's true


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Teen Trash From Psychedelic Tokyo "66-"69, Monster a Go-Go Volume One


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

amy mcdonald - mr rock & roll


----------



## Leela (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Nov 22, 2014)

Watch TFC (MMK)
Me: Now mom you learned your lesson family are cursed   
Mom: You always rant about family/abuse and etc but please understand that nobody is perfect
Me: Then explain why their parents abuse their kids for no reason, they don't even care about their kids all they care is themselves *blah blah* 
Sister: pessimist 
Me: it's cruel world kids  
Sister: Ruin the drama for you 
Me: =w=;


----------



## Leela (Nov 22, 2014)

I will now use my magic rattle to summon fuzzybug


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 22, 2014)

woop


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 22, 2014)

(ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ﻿ ┻━┻

...ok


----------



## ceo (Nov 22, 2014)

/*Game.goldenCookie.wrath = 0;*/
Game.goldenCookie.spawn();

Lmao cheating in the cookie clicker game


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 22, 2014)

∞
neat


----------



## Leela (Nov 22, 2014)

Pour milk all over the floor, and then usher in a mass of kittens.


----------



## Animail Crossin (Nov 22, 2014)

SaveIE6: Help save the best browser around!

Fav Videos


----------



## Imitation (Nov 22, 2014)

1 	Mario 	466.47 [1]
	Super Mario 	275 [1]
	Mario Kart 	97.42
	Mario Sports 	36
	Mario Party 	35.75
	Mario & Sonic 	22.3
2 	Pok?mon 	260 [2]
3 	Wii Series 	193 [1]
	Wii Sports 	110
	Wii Fit 	43
4 	Call of Duty 	188
5 	Grand Theft Auto 	185
6 	The Sims 	175 [3]
7 	Need For Speed 	150 [1]
8 	Sonic the Hedgehog 	140
	Sonic Dash 	20
9 	Tetris 	140 [4]
10 	Final Fantasy 	110 

Best selling game franchises for my media class :0


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

Years ago, at this very resturant, the previous worker used to be a night guard...just...like...you...only clumbsier!

Then as he was watching the cameras...it happened.

He forgot to check on Freddy by mistake!

Then, Freddy knocked on the door with his rusty mechanical hand...

The power goes out...*brssdoowwwww*

He slowly approaches the OFFICE!

Then you know what he does next?

Do you really want to know?

Are you sure you want to know?

He gets ya!


----------



## starlark (Nov 23, 2014)

Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000



lolno, I have a Blue Yeti


----------



## Leela (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't even know why.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## dragonair (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 23, 2014)

Name:  tumblr_nfdff0djLZ1rsivwlo3_500.jpg
Views: 6
Size:  93.7 KB


----------



## Leela (Nov 23, 2014)

العربية يخلط بين أعدائي


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 25, 2014)

an artificial long word said to mean a lung disease caused by inhaling very fine ash and sand dust


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

Acara Gormball Tips


----------



## dragonair (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

You carefully walk in and pick up a cool weapon from the pile of treasure!


Cheap Water Ring


----------



## Leela (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

The Cyodrakes Gaze Stamp

Wishlist: Mail offers.

Link to this lot!
http://www.neopets.com/island/tradingpost.phtml?type=browse&criteria=id&search_string=407286896


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/YvKdd2e8hV

My wishlist
okay


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Rajanee


----------



## starlark (Nov 28, 2014)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

RainbowCandii


----------



## unravel (Nov 28, 2014)

I am pretty bananahhh~


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 28, 2014)

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bring-pallette-back


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

http://images.topix.com/gallery/up-KOM5S00DS0H041L3.jpg


----------



## a potato (Nov 28, 2014)

tfw u wanna reset ur acnl to play normally but you actually like your town and want to keep it


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ybGOT4d2Hs8


----------



## Hipster (Nov 28, 2014)

4699-7803-6744


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 29, 2014)

I would, but the last thing I copied was 41,000 words..... So...... (I was validating my word count of my novel for NaNoWriMo)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 29, 2014)

http://www.picresize.com/images/rsz...reaming_7_of_8_by_darkdissolution-d4zwgpk.png


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

multi-colored


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 29, 2014)

Diphylleia grayi


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 29, 2014)

mockingjay tickets


----------



## unravel (Nov 29, 2014)

Was told to read "thread of fate" loz fanfic and i regret nothing 10/10


----------



## Leela (Nov 29, 2014)

my turtle ate my turtle


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=51228618


----------



## rubyy (Nov 29, 2014)

That's Cunning! Shijo Saidai no Sakusen


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2014)

mayoroflondon said:


> if you  HAD to choose, Sofia the First or My Little Pony?



Um…MLP, since that's the only one of which I've heard of...


----------



## Leela (Nov 29, 2014)

Humbert: You can ride on my behind

It's not what it sounds like...


----------



## Coach (Nov 30, 2014)

TODAY'S MIRROR:

Entries will be accepted until 11:59PM Fair Time on Sunday, November 30th.

It is a Nintendo character.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2014)

Leo Sayer - Thunder In My Heart


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

If you wear pajamas, you will be disqualified with no questions asked.


----------



## Ami (Nov 30, 2014)

http://userimages04.imvu.com/userdata/105089394/badge_fb50a2926636c5deb8e8340ab9ad7dd2.gif


----------



## roroselle (Dec 1, 2014)

The molecules that are found in sphere-shaped deposits in spaces between neurons in the hippocampus in individuals with Alzheimer's disease are called:

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL oh that's when I was doing my psych quiz an hour ago


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsFeOaZsYzo


----------



## Leela (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

1dl


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## jakeypride (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Scissors


----------



## lazuli (Dec 5, 2014)

The Prince of May said:


> But... the other methods to unlock the mirage spots with legendaries require something specific that you can bring at any time. A StreetPass-exclusive island like Cresselia's is something you get once and you have it forever as long as you have your game, right ?



=

lmaoaoo was on serebii on the ORAS boards.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

tamara_532


----------



## Coach (Dec 5, 2014)

*C62CMSX


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141205-the-man-with-two-hearts


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 6, 2014)

the heart wants what it wants


----------



## Coach (Dec 6, 2014)

LH0G5-AAZQQ-FINF7


----------



## Coach (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Dec 7, 2014)

So, do your friends just sit around talking about the illuminati all day?


----------



## WonderK (Dec 7, 2014)

... Working on SOTW threads.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

D92E36
hex codes are fun


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not going to post the entire thing but a summary of it: I CTRL+V'd someone's rough draft paper from another thread so I could paste it in a word document and give them writing advice.


----------



## Leela (Dec 7, 2014)

He's not dead, he's just sleeping... forever.


----------



## starlark (Dec 8, 2014)

Daniel wasn't Gabriel, and she had to accept that. 




But perhaps he could be a substitute for Gabriel? Of course, she couldn't get to the real thing, not yet, but she was so deprived of love she was willing to take it at this age.




*the cringing*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012's Avatar

Join Date
    September 9, 2014


----------



## Leela (Dec 8, 2014)

http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/webdr01/2013/8/20/14/enhanced-buzz-29727-1377023918-9.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow! The Sharpeye Collectable Card has magically found its way into your Neodeck! What luck.


----------



## Goth (Dec 9, 2014)

TRYPOPHOBIA


----------



## starlark (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.wattpad.com/3405461-the-little-pink-plus-~zak-bagans-love-story-3~

*talent*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

Deluxe Toffee Apple


----------



## Leela (Dec 9, 2014)

end of days


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Can I have my money in cash form cause there's nothing I really want right now


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks yuko


----------



## Aradai (Dec 9, 2014)

h

wat


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

Zunou Keisatsu - Jyuu wo Tore


----------



## Goth (Dec 9, 2014)

Heal: Pelly +1
Hurt: Cyrus -1

Isabelle - 14
Reese - 14
Cyrus - 10
Blathers - 12
Celeste - 12
Brewster - 13
Pelly - 11
Pete - 11
Timmy - 11
Tommy - 11
Leif - 12
Gracie - 7
Mabel - 11
Sable - 15
Labelle - 11
Harriet - 10
Kicks - 16
-----------------

Dead:
------
Phyllis
Lyle
Tom Nook


----------



## Tao (Dec 9, 2014)

Is there specially designed reinforced furniture made especially for fat people?




...The google results both made me laugh and made me sad that stuff exists...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm pretty sure nobody here is psychic and they were mostly just posting what they asked for so you can relax.


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 10, 2014)

AdventTheFluff


----------



## Puffy (Dec 10, 2014)

jade: yeah but
jade: vinny x walrus
jade: don't forget vinny x vlinny
jade: and vllinny x two faced
jade: since vinny will never get two faced
m-audino: jade
m-audino: why


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 10, 2014)

Heal - Kicks
Hurt - Reese

Isabelle - 33
Reese - 10
Cyrus - 25
Blathers - 12
Celeste - 11
Brewster - 16
Pete - 11
Mabel - 7
Sable - 28
Kicks - 49
-----------------
Dead:
------
Phyllis
Lyle
Tom Nook
Gracie
Harriet
Timmy
Pelly
Tommy
Labelle


----------



## Saylor (Dec 10, 2014)

You were a phonograph, I was a kid
I sat with an ear close, just listenin' in
I was there when the rain 
tapped her way down your face
You were a miracle; 
I was just holdin' your space


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 10, 2014)

@chuggaaconroy, did you hear about the petition to bring palette back?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 10, 2014)

http://youtu.be/7tKCF1Zy3RQ

Wow i don't even know what I was thinking when I copied that


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.quickmeme.com/img/fc/fcb99d28ef2c55fff2431962a6bd8745ebeda90d306eca8416b8434a5191e7f1.jpg


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Sd9l1v1Vfg


----------



## Leela (Dec 10, 2014)

If you have a question for me, the answer is probably no


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Bob,
Here's an insanely funny video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNuRr9t4FBo


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

At first Wallace let himself float around on Wailord waiting for Steven, not really hearing what he was talking about. If he knew Steven well enough, he was probably just ranting to the poor kid about his rock collection rather than the importance of friendship and love of Pokemon and all that.

“Steel Pokemon…” Steven said, suddenly raising his voice more than usual. “The way they shine...their bodies are so hard and cool to the touch...have you ever touched a steel Pokemon before?”

What the heck, Wallace thought to himself. What kind of conversation was he having with this kid?

“STEVEN!” Wallace shouted and landed ashore to approach Steven before he kept this poor kid occupied by his odd hobbies any longer. “Teaching trainers about the importance of friendship and love of Pokemon and all that, are you?”


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 11, 2014)

"Yay people will know me! Since I'm posting so close to the top"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

ブラインド・バード


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/FUrkGkK.png

Oh.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/image.php?type=sigpic&userid=26157&dateline=1418415502


----------



## Leela (Dec 12, 2014)

GCSE Music. People take it because they play an instrument, but we end up having to memorise the musical features of twelve random songs, which will do nothing to help us in later life.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/togawa_zps5a0b78e2.png


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 12, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/XVeNDsy.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Kings Lens Stamp is SOLD OUT!


----------



## Coach (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

I found $50 once at the 99. Turned it in. Hopefully they didn't keep it


----------



## Sassy (Dec 13, 2014)

http://queenincheck.tumblr.com/post/103948554252/sloanecakes-thats-not-what-it-means-and-you

oh lol this was relevent to a convo i was having on skype.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

this is mommy pig and this is daddy pig, so peppa pig u loser


----------



## Brackets (Dec 13, 2014)

o	Hoarse voice > 6 weeks
o	Heavy smoker
o	Heavy alcohol intake
o	Haemoptysis
o	Dysphagia
o	Pain (including otalgia, which is ear pain)
o	Increasing dyspnea

Oh. boring.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> GCSE Music. People take it because they play an instrument, but we end up having to memorise the musical features of twelve random songs, which will do nothing to help us in later life.



Oh my god! I did GCSE music 4 years ago and I remember learning that song.. they start to drive you mad, don't they


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2014)

3741286


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/EZm7uPO.jpg


----------



## Leela (Dec 13, 2014)

https://92f9e7be6484d407e55a143e88b6c707cbafb1de.googledrive.com/host/0B2GQktu-wcTicEI5VUZaYnM1emM/

Every time someone is born or dies, you'll know.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

http://www.ratemypoo.com/

This was relevant to one of the threads in The Basement.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Stuffed Chokatos


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 14, 2014)

_____
(     )
( O_O)
   /|\
    |
   /\

It's a kid with a hat. It's name is bobby.


----------



## Leela (Dec 14, 2014)

my anaconda don't


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

yay so many firsts today and ive been a member over a year


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Eric Burdon & The Animals - When I Was Young


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

DTA4J


----------



## Leela (Dec 17, 2014)

As if you actually remember that.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

for what's it worth - buffalo springfield


----------



## Leela (Dec 17, 2014)

remember everything forgive nothing


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsPFDzAGb4A


----------



## samsquared (Dec 17, 2014)

Asking questions about the
audience, learning their needs, their wants and how to make your product
relatable is integral to a successful creation.


----------



## Sassy (Dec 17, 2014)

http://academyoftumblr.tumblr.com/post/31791227786/how-to-add-custom-fonts-on-your-theme


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 17, 2014)

http://mybodyisregi.tumblr.com/

lel my tumblr


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 17, 2014)

8523301

Always numbers.


----------



## Rock (Dec 18, 2014)

（?〃｀＊）


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 19, 2014)

The author’s purpose for writing this article was to inform people on how using a pedometer is beneficial and how it could encourage people to exercise more and to stay fit. The author tries not to be bias and it includes statistics on people who didn’t use pedometers, didn’t record their steps and goals, and didn’t create a goal for themselves.

This was my homework..

Edit: I just realized I made a major typo in this, I'm embarrassed since I already sent this to my teacher. I also realized I forgot to add something, so technically I just turned this in incomplete..


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.animatedimages.org/data/media/330/animated-banana-image-0015.gif

Lol I still had the link for a gif of a dancing banana!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

http://www.bestgamescollections.com/games/papas-pastaria.html


----------



## Leela (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> I have an unhealthy obsession with Leela's signatures



I know


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 27, 2014)

Spoiler: Had to put it in spoilers. It's too long



1. wheres your favourite place to be in acnl?
A: Museum

2. whats your favourite room in your house?
A: My mermaid room which needs to be finished 

3. favourite villager? (in your town or not) 
A: probably Julian but he's not in my town

4. least favourite villager? (in your town or not)
A: Tabby he just scares me.

5. A thing you recently learnt in acnl?
A: that the train station roof and town hall actually has colours..

6. the fruit that you wanted in your town?
A: Orange, i got pears.

7. your favourite special character?
A: Blathers or DJ KK

8. most favourite KK Slider song?
A: Steep Hill

9. least favourite KK Slider song?
A: K.K durge or KK Hypno.

10. things that you would add to the game?
A: to swim to the island and have a bigger swimming distance.

11. an item you would add to the game (useable or not?)?
A: a crystal ball for your house to see what will happen tomorrow. (useable)

12. if you could marry a special character who would it be?
A: Blathers or DJ KK.

13. if you could marry a villager who would it be?
A: Bruce..

14. how long do you spend playing each day?
A: 5+ hours weekends 2+ hours after school.

15. your favourite PWP?
A: Instrument shelter 

16. Your least favourite PWP?
A: useless ones. and pile of pipes

17. your town name, and why you called it that?
A: i named my town Atlantis. because i fascinated by the lost city of atlantis

18. do you have paths in your town?
A: Yes

19. favourite set?
A: mermaid

20. Least favourite set?
A: ranch

21. most favourite thing about your town/house?
A: i payed off my entire house.

22. Least favourite thing about your town/house?
A: That my rooms are barely finished. and my town needs PWP's.



This was from a thread in the AC:NL forum.


----------



## S-A-M (Dec 27, 2014)

Crystalgoesmo0


----------



## Aradai (Dec 27, 2014)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/ef982012f7cd8bceb8fe656baafa2404/tumblr_mvkktnmLGX1s37teoo8_500.gif


----------



## toxapex (Dec 27, 2014)

http://starmen.net/mother3/game_information/characters/Fassad.png


----------



## Mayor_Deanna (Dec 27, 2014)

ACNL how many PWP can you have in your town

I don't think that requires an explanation


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Pokemon Lucario Ev's.
I'll let you guess >.>


----------



## f11 (Dec 28, 2014)

just got the freckle scroll a few minutes ago


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6221179/1/Voice_your_opinion_about_ACC_and_the_rules

Ranting about something.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.thesaurus.com/trc/r201412171017/img/tcom-png.png


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

"Project", Don't ask me.. :/


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

javascript:document.body.contentEditable%20=%20'true';%20document.designMode='on';%20void%200

I don't know what it is.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Leela's Great Signatures

Weird..


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

I was caught reading Mein Kampf to children


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

http://hugelolcdn.com/i700/109194.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Tyrannian Cookies


----------



## Brackets (Dec 28, 2014)

The clinical course often evolves over many years – a complex interaction between the infecting organism and the person’s specific immune response and resistance.


----------



## Leela (Dec 28, 2014)

What would you do if you woke up as a Russian doll (the mammoth one)? I would say - in a deep voice - *"Hello. I'm the mammoth one".*


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

"Funny Signatures"
Hmm... :/


----------



## starlark (Dec 28, 2014)

temp headshot until i get to a studio x)


----------



## asuka (Dec 28, 2014)

"L'Attaque des Anges"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/ELTIPO-BLADY/scorpion.jpg


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Za7h40q.png
cropping avatars...,


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Tyrannian Cookies



What's that? >.>


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...027;-Ruff-s-Yard-Sale!-TBT-and-Bells-accepted

plug


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

ツ
wat.. oh


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

"Shiny Pokemon Mega Forms"
Yup.


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/8a2016dd3f2d656c5bac1a1fd0628dcf/tumblr_inline_neks6j2tK81rpglid.gif


----------



## Leela (Dec 29, 2014)

my milkshake


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

Tombola Pencil Sharpener


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

https://plug.dj/the-bell-tree-dance-party


----------



## catrina (Dec 29, 2014)

ugh m? rakastan t?t? vitun tomaattipomoa


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 29, 2014)

I do the very best I know how - the very best I can; and I mean to keep on doing so until the end.


(well well well mr. lincoln i do agree.)


----------



## Leela (Dec 29, 2014)

you've got nice plums _as it very much were_


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

:dwayneelf:


----------



## starlark (Dec 29, 2014)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/70a7edd87bea0545335944d15c08a121/tumblr_mfpdsw5ZI31rhfn4so4_250.gif


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 29, 2014)

Baabara


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

Rame_MrFame


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Bonaparte Chickenbroth


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Member of the Year


(i will try this again later to see if i paste something better lol)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx3YAN14uLw


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

had to put it in a spoiler 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takarazuka_Revue#mediaviewer/File:Donburako-Takarazuka1914.jpg


----------



## starlark (Dec 30, 2014)

http://sta.sh/2mmre2dw5vy


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Peridot


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

"#0099cc"
hex codes are funnn


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Coffee cup
Cream and sugar
Jelly fish lamp
Rose sofa


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

acnl qr code


----------



## Leela (Dec 30, 2014)

C7A786

I think that's a hex code.


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

1736-2866-6348

My FC xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

November 29th - December 30th: The Bell Tree Fair
The Fair itself was created to celebrate TBT's birthday. There will be many contests, events, and prizes during this period. This year's Fair is even more important because it marks a decade since the site's launch in 2004. The fair will start on November 29th, which was pushed back a week from the date announced in the last Bell Tree Direct. This was done because the original date was a day after the launch of Smash Bros. for Wii U and it would also be starting in the middle of American Thanksgiving. We also wanted to condense the period in which the Fair will take place.

whoops this was from the fair thread thing xD


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-0HRs0FY2U


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

QZ8501


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity....they_be_like_and_who_would_you_hang_out_with_


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

http://benedictcumberbatchgenerator.tumblr.com/


----------



## Leela (Dec 31, 2014)

Budapest Wafflesmack


----------



## starlark (Dec 31, 2014)

Blubber**** Curdlemilk



Trickilicky said:


> http://benedictcumberbatchgenerator.tumblr.com/



for your health


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb.../d/d8/20140706005145!PhoenixMia_Objection.gif

This is cool. I already knew it was there though, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

https://translate.google.se/#ja/en/私のために偉大で強力なメルセデスを描く


----------



## unravel (Dec 31, 2014)

Noiru said:


> https://translate.google.se/#ja/en/私のために偉大で強力なメルセデスを描く



Same I was like wut? xD
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...;-D-r-a-w-f-o-r-M-e-WiP&p=4341075#post4341075


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2014)

HTML Code:
*Mayor name:*
*Town name:*
*FC (N/A if visible):*
*Order:*
*Total:
Pick-up or delivery:*


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

japanese baby


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 1, 2015)

Rinkydink Custardbath


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

i hate pizza


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

: She would say, "wow, if only there was some easier way for us to communicate..." and I would say, "oh! you mean like a telegraph??" and then she would say, "close, a telephone."
: That's impressive.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

http://cdn.mdjunction.com/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/images/jerks.jpg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't look.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 1, 2015)

Your personality type: ENFP (turbulent variant)
Strength of individual traits: Extraverted: 23%, Intuitive: 17%, Feeling: 30%, Prospecting: 62%, Turbulent: 35%.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 1, 2015)

http://audreyheckburn.tumblr.com/post/80603282434/hey-everyone-im-sure-you-remember-this-lovely

Hahaha


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)

you must be forgetting that the kids choice awards usually starts around my birthday B)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Tchea Toffee Apple


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

SSB4 Move Set for Captain Falcon.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

an 18-year-old American high school student


----------



## friedegg (Jan 3, 2015)

http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/105639690312/when-you-sent-villagers-letters-to-build

..interesting


----------



## amaze (Jan 3, 2015)

Newsprint Helmet


----------



## Toffee531 (Jan 3, 2015)

FairySylveon


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

EDIT: IT DIDN'T CENSOR ASS

EDIT EDIT: WE HAVE MADE A FIRST STEP TOWARDS ENDING THE TBT OLIGARCHY


----------



## unravel (Jan 3, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Brackets (Jan 3, 2015)

http://radiologymasterclass.co.uk


----------



## Coach (Jan 3, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/images/nests/2/3healthy_0dead.png


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 3, 2015)

Your Disney age is 12!

You love going on adventures near and far and believe that all it takes is faith, trust, pixie dust, and a little imagination to make dreams come true.


----------



## Dork (Jan 3, 2015)

free!
- normal flowers 
(tell me which ones you want /excluding white ones)


----------



## Saylor (Jan 4, 2015)

http://hadaes.tumblr.com/post/106913220357

what


----------



## Improv (Jan 4, 2015)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/556cd8157a2b5c6ed3f19756958968cd/tumblr_nhkmpc1c1A1qiu7yxo7_250.gif when u kno someone lyin 2 you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Waffle Burger


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/99ZvFyo

..ohgod


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2015)

✿

.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

Tap, tap, tap..

...Can't remember why that's there owo;


----------



## a potato (Jan 4, 2015)

P6A-4ZQV-2YLG-ZDA


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 4, 2015)

[2014-12-30 4:18:39 PM] Marco Yolo: kat ur my soggy bread
[2014-12-30 4:18:51 PM] Marco Yolo: iylsm

oh skype


----------



## Saylor (Jan 5, 2015)

tan(7pi/4) = tan(-pi/4) = sin(-pi/4) / cos(-pi/4) = (-sqrt2 / 2) / (-sqrt2 / 2)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Nippon Girls 2: Japanese Pop, Beat & Rock'n'Roll 1966-1970 - See more at: http://acerecords.co.uk/nippon-girls-2-japanese-pop-beat-rocknroll-1966-1970#sthash.GiD4RSPs.dpuf


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

starving


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-u77l_AfL8


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuggade nyss i mig en kladdkaksbit och det var nog en stor kladdkaksbit.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Daveleclerc


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/TX0zzcA.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

^lool the hell


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

?r alla h?r inne p? strikeforce kitty 2 eller ?


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Should I come clean to cheating or just break up with him?


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2015)

<Murray> just use it amy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

S? e're


----------



## Amyy (Jan 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> <Murray> just use it amy



<Murray> just use it amy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

Men du ?r ju d?d! L?gg dig ner och r?kna till 10!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

lol why do you keep copying swedish


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

Jag har tr?kigt
---
cause its from a swedish chat and i was google translating


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.gengame.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/reggiesmashbros.jpg


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 6, 2015)

you could always start a second character and then delete the first one. The second would then become the mayor by default.

Something someone posted and I felt like I needed to correct them.


----------



## Leela (Jan 7, 2015)

If/when we get divorced, you can have the children.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

It always takes me by surprise
how dark it gets this time of the year
And how apparent it all becomes
that you're not close, not even near


----------



## Saylor (Jan 9, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/197829955/sailboat-necklace-silver-sailboat?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 10, 2015)

play.hivemc.com Minecraft server


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/qlCKqCV.jpg


----------



## rubyy (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.biggaypictureshow.com/bgps/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Lee-Pace-shirtless.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/aqWSYxz


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

101 XP to reach Level 39


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 11, 2015)

http://youtu.be/-imsFwioW7M


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

http://cdn1.smosh.com/sites/default/files/ftpuploads/bloguploads/funny-knockoff-toy-misty-creepy.jpg


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

...............................
this was on my ipod what


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...l_cry_while_smile_by_yuetearsrain-d7t5qk4.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oSvtUEq3qA


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

ヽ(#｀_つ?)ﾉﾌﾟ


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Hata no Kokoro

wait.

oh was looking for a good pic


----------



## Manazran (Jan 12, 2015)

http://pastebin.com/KN3JZG0t


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dBaDPinuxE8/Udh7PH6l62I/AAAAAAAAI6U/46pFdqYGXUE/s1600/ba-dum-tss.gif


lol
also people stop posting in the other thread lol


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 12, 2015)

Hubba98: Aaaand, I'm on!
Kijame: Aaaand, I'm off!


----------



## Ronan (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drw1dfxPaq0


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/338060/


----------



## Leela (Jan 12, 2015)

? ? ? ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

Franks and Cheesy Pasta


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

0--p


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBDh6tBGc30


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 13, 2015)

fever, nausea and vomiting


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Fall Leaf Salad


----------



## Manazran (Jan 13, 2015)

http://pastebin.com/KN3JZG0t


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3rNpjVib9w


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

VelvetFaith


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

- Samurai Class is now available - Act 5 is now available 
- New pool of dlc exclusive enemies 
- New dlc exclusive minibosses 
- New pool of dlc exclusive relics 
- New dlc exclusive hats 
- New dlc exclusive dungeons 
- New achievements 
- Early Access alpha of online multiplayer (we will add content and update it on a regular basis)


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

DAVE
----
dave ATK+ DEF+ -INT

I Temporary
II Clockstopper
III Pendulum
IV Atomyk Ebonpyre

I.I Houston - 100 - AGI2 DEF5 - n/a
I.II Gears - 300 - AGI4 DEF 10 - n/a
I.III From Death - 500 - AGI8 DEF20 - inc. ev

II.I 12.3 - 100 - INT3 AGI2 - n/a
II.II HWP - 300 - INT6 AGI4 - n/a
II.III Guardian - 500 - INT12 AGI8 - inc. ev

III.I Impaled Crow - DEF5 INT3 - n/a
III.II King of Hearts - DEF10 INT6 - n/a
III.III Destruction+ - DEF20 INT12 - inc. ev, pvnt. crit

KNIGHT OF THE PEOPLE - resist PSN, CNFS, SLP, PLZ

JOHN
----
john DEF+ INT+ -AGI

I Firefly
II Doctor
III Showtime
IV Another Chance

I.I Maple Valley - 100 -INT3 ATK4 - n/a
I.II Pipes - 300 - INT6 ATK8 - n/a
I.III From Determination - 500 - INT12 ATK16 - inc. ev

II.I 4.13 - 100 - AGI2 INT3 - n/a
II.II HWF - 300 - AGI4 INT6 - n/a
II.III Inspiration - 500 - AGI8 INT12 - inc. ev

III.I Maimed Clown - ATK5 AGI2 - n/a
III.II King of Spades - ATK10 AGI4 - n/a
III.III Freedom+ - ATK20 AGI8 - inc. ev, pvnt. crit

WORLDS' SAVIOR - resist PSN, CNFS, SLP, PLZ

ROSE
----
rose INT+ AGI+ -ATK

I Endless Climb
II Orchid Horror
III Earthsea Borealis
IV Black Rose/Green Sun

I.I Rainbow Falls - 100 - AGI2 DEF5 - n/a
I.II Rain - 300 - AGI4 DEF10 - n/a
I.III From Reality - 500 - AGI8 DEF20 - inc. ev

II.I 12.4 - 100 - ATK4 AGI2 - n/a
II.II SWG - 300 - ATK8 AGI4 - n/a
II.III Prophet - 500 - ATK16 AGI8 - inc. ev

III.I Undead Cat - DEF5 ATK4 - n/a
III.II Queen of Clubs - DEF10 ATK8 - n/a
III.III Knowledge+ - DEF15 ATK16 - inc. ev, pvnt. crit

GUIDANCE OF ALL - resist PSN, CNFS, SLP, PLZ

JADE
----
jade AGI+ ATK+ -DEF

I Verdancy
II Blue Atom
III Dissension
IV An Unbreakable Union

I.I Somwhere - 100 - INT3 ATK4 - n/a
I.II Frost - 300 - INT6 ATK8 - n/a
I.III From Substance - 500 - INT12 ATK16 - inc. ev

II.I 12.1 - 100 - DEF5 INT3 - n/a
II.II SWC - 300 - DEF 10INT6 - n/a
II.III Manipulator - 500 - DEF20 INT12 - inc. ev

III.I Omnipotent Dog - ATK4 DEF5 - n/a
III.II Queen of Diamonds - ATK8 DEF10 - n/a
III.III Creation+ - ATK16 DEF20 - inc. ev, pvnt. crit

CELESTIAL BEING - resist PSN, CNFS, SLP, PLZ


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

http://images.neopets.com/items/jel_cheese.gif


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 13, 2015)

Spoiler: Signature art, and X-Men original character (Lightning Bird) by Astro0
[IMG



http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj604/Trickilicky/stuff/LB5a_zps867b7bae.jpg[/IMG][/
Mayor Jessie and Lickilicky chibi by MTurtle







given up trying to put my spoilers into a table *screams loudly*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

http://images.neopets.com/items/jel_cheese.gif

again lol o well i li(c)ke dat tung sig


----------



## Leela (Jan 13, 2015)

?clat


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

So I saw this on another forum so I thought I would show it on here. So basically what you do is look at your keyboard and press CTRL + V and see what you put down.

For example when I pressed CTRL + V I got:

how to get more fps on league of legends

Um.. that's pretty self explanatory..



Yes, I did that on purpose.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL9WhoidLdg


----------



## Aradai (Jan 13, 2015)

★
o right lmao


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 14, 2015)

✿.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5x7IlEIaLY

(seriously stop bumping that other ctrl v topic >>)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Neruni


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 14, 2015)

❤ 

Idk why


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Veal Parmesan Gormball


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/popsicle-summer.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Veal Parmesan Gormball


----------



## Leela (Jan 14, 2015)

this is a dope snake


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

♥♥


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 14, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/4tsDV.gif


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 15, 2015)

Qu1ck57r1k3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO_WxYC34eM


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

☆*･゜ﾟ･*(^O^)**･゜ﾟ･*☆


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiu6DFXeF9A


----------



## Shadow Star (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.game.co.uk/en/the-legend-of-zelda-majoras-mask-3d-318705

(I was asking my friend if I should save up for Majora's Mask or Splatoon. We decided on Majora's Mask)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Noil Candy Floss


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 15, 2015)

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj604/Trickilicky/stuff/MayorTricki_zpsdd3234e2.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/disband_zps4cebd29e.png


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 15, 2015)

http://youtu.be/FA11YbdHDrM

This is a song that I liked


----------



## Aradai (Jan 15, 2015)

http://prntscr.com/5szosx


----------



## a potato (Jan 15, 2015)

what u mean i cant yolo


----------



## brickwall81 (Jan 15, 2015)

999999999


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/Radioakttiva/Touhou/25a7f704f830bbb0ed201c44137d3806.gif


----------



## Ami (Jan 16, 2015)

♪(*^^)o∀*∀o(^^*)♪


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

http://cache.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/1482315-bigthumbnail.jpg


----------



## a potato (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

http://72df263c0e06786fe055-5c2de61...12/09/277545_439881736063433_2028020215_o.jpg


----------



## Leela (Jan 16, 2015)

yum yum


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

purple_cupcakes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/poop_zps72ecf684.png


----------



## rubyy (Jan 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs_Xs8baWcw


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Bravely done. This item is just what I needed.

For your efforts, Jakquelyn's defence, strength, and health have increased!


----------



## r a t (Jan 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X4PxUCRDzU


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Bravely done. This item is just what I needed.

For your efforts, Jakquelyn's defence, strength, and health have increased!


----------



## unravel (Jan 17, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles: Everything sounds so wrong in oras
Farobi: this is wrong
Farobi: everything is wrong with game freak
Farobi: 11/10
Farobi: i mean like, thinking about it in any other way than what they're really thinking about, what else would they be doing? like seriously
ITookYourWaffles: Pokemon: Yuri version
Farobi: "I was teaching this girl how hard it is to be a Trainer" ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## samsquared (Jan 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBQCQcDrv1k


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Michiko Hamamura.


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 17, 2015)

Zee: Spying? Who's spying? *puts away binoculars*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2015)

AT: oKAYYYY, mY BROMO SAPIEN, 
AT: r U READY, 
AT: tO GET STRAIGHT IN, FLAT DOWN, BROAD SIDE, SCHOOL FED UP THE BONE BULGE, 
AT: bY A DOPE SMACKED, TRINKED OUT, SMOTHER FUDGING, 
AT: tROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL,


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/fiu6DFXeF9A/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hungry Hungry Caterpillar has come to devour us all


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/image.php?type=sigpic&userid=26157&dateline=1421609020


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2015)

are you a pirate, grace???


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 18, 2015)

https://imgflip.com/i/gjzt4


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4hCIRlPz5o


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

ancient statue
great statue
motherly statue
mystic statue
valiant statue
basic painting
flowery painting
nice painting
warm painting


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GikGnKuehms


----------



## unravel (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.gogoanime.com/no-6-episode-1-2


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u387/computertrash/finished/poppet_zps9577aadd.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

/join runedwoods


----------



## Saylor (Jan 19, 2015)

http://aisforarthur.tumblr.com/post/63803432461


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

あしはら　くにこ


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Inspector Gadget, obviously: Dr. Claw has cameras everywhere.
Including, occasionally, Gadget's house.
Used occasionally in Batman: The Animated Series, which is often lampshaded by writer commentary. One episode in particular has the Joker show fellow villains a recording of a time he took over a late night television show - a video that includes camera shots backstage and all around the studio, in angles that shouldn't be possible. Another has Batman watch security videos of Mr. Freeze's origin, which for some reason includes close ups and camera cuts, as though someone not only used a film camera but edited it as well.
In Sonic Sat AM, Dr. Robotnik often made use of stealthy, floating camera robots to spy on Sonic and his friends...Popular Science recently had an article on similar technology currently in development by the US Military.
Parodied in The Simpsons Movie when the family are on the run. We see a huge room full of government bureaucrats listening in on inane conversations until one of them overhears Marge on one of the bugs they installed on a train. The bureaucrat joyfully leaps up and declares, "We found them! The U.S. Government actually found somebody we're looking for!"
The 1987 Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cartoon was particularly bad about this, as Shredder could pull up live surveillance feed from pretty much anywhere he damn well pleased. Sort of becomes a case of Fridge Logic when you consider that he was still never able to locate the turtles' lair.
Soundwave from Transformers Prime seems to be keeping tabs on everyone, in the premiere he's able to intercept communications between the Autobots and Agent Fowler without leaving the Nemesis. Aside from spying on enemies, he also keeps tabs on his fellow Decepticons in case any are plotting against Megatron. Made creepier by the fact that the only times he talks is in a distorted repeat of another character's dialogue.
The titular character and main villain in Belphegor is seen having cameras installed all over Paris. Belphegor uses them for spying purposes, which helps him a lot in his plans and is often the reason he's one step ahead of the protagonists.
YMMV, but Vee of Chuggington seems to come across as this, both functioning as a depot announcer and justifiably somewhat of a mother figure (for all purposes and intents), but the fact that she joins in the conversation makes her appear to be a disturbingly stalkerish personality, a faceless, overarching Big Sister, if you will.
Benson of Regular Show attempts this in the episode "Peeps", when he sees that Mordecai and Rigby start slacking off whenever he's not around; It goes too far when he calls for the maximum version of his surveillance system: A living, floating eyeball named Peeps that stalks everyone. Fortunately, Rigby knew how to cheat on staring contests at the time.

#andillearnalotofmoneyfortheapplefamily


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 19, 2015)

Beedrill - 4
Pidgeot - 4
Slowbro - 4
Steelix - 5
Sceptile - 4
Swampert - 3
Sableye - 5
Sharpedo - 4
Camerupt - 3
Altaria - 3
Glalie - 5
Salamence - 4
Metagross - 4
Latias - 4
Latios - 4
Rayquaza - 3
Lopunny - 3
Gallade - 5
Audino - 4
Diancie - 5


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 19, 2015)

Aprox. how long of game play time do they take to show up?
Is TTing honestly bad for dirt paths and cause them to grow back faster?
Any tips and tricks?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

✿

.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 19, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/iawwzVL.gif


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

begin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wHNg4SbyGk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kuciSc1GAA


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/KFGQEPK

why is there still 2 threads wtf


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6e/5c/26/6e5c26c6f8087435b7d7d74855ab5013.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

http://cdn08.dayviews.com/73/_u1/_u3/_u1/_u2/_u3/_u6/u1312362/89175_1258387154.jpg


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.quickmeme.com/img/a8/a884cecc42048cbbb4e14d299ece5e48a39e6454942e522801b5fe0414a78a81.jpg
WHAT EVEN


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler: It's long so it's in spoilers



Today, I decided to go to Club Tortimer since I was bored. Almost every single time I went on the island, I kept meeting the most weirdest people. The first island I went to, I met a 10th grader who lived in Pennsylvania, it was funny how she couldn't even spell the name of her own state. She spelled it "pencilvenia" or something like that. She was very creepy, she would not stop asking me for personal information. First, she asked for my name, I said Atsuya, but she meant what's my real name and I told her. Then she asked me which school I went to. She thought I was somebody who went to school with her, so I asked her which state she lived in. Later, she kept blabbing on how unrealistic NL seems, which I honestly couldn't give 2 ****s about how realistic she thought it was, and I told her how I thought it looked more realistic compared to past games. After, she kept saying "really mental issues -.-" "you got mental issues". I left soon after.

After, I met a boy who was wearing royal clothing. The first thing he said was "im rich". I said "OK". He replied back with "31 million" and I said "cool". After 2 minutes, it disconnected. I went back and the next island had someone named Danny, and he kept talking to me about how his villager needed a signature and he needed to add someone and how he was willing to pay me in bells. I refused for reasons, one of them being that CT has a reputation for having scammers/trolls. The next island had a girl called "Kya" and someone else I forgot (I think Josh?). The guy kept talking about how he was g** and how we was looking for a boyfriend. I'm fine with that, but he would not stop talking about that and it got kind of irritating and awkward after awhile. Somewhere in the back in my head I felt like he he was just trolling, though. It disconnected, and when I went back, I met Josh again. We were chatting, and he kept talking about how he was g**, and he asked me if I was so, then he said "what if i kissed you?" then started saying "-kisses-" multiple times. He asked me to be his boyfriend and I said no since I don't date people on Animal Crossing/online/in general, after he kept telling me to leave the island which irritated me even more. I ended up disconnecting. 

Seriously, what the f*** is up with Club Tortimer people. Also, I kept meeting this person from Puerto Rico over and over again which was odd.


----------



## Naiad (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-something-and-get-help&p=4448243#post4448243


----------



## Ami (Jan 20, 2015)

Bonini


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzHcZkzomtY


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 21, 2015)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwLcYF8iW24


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 21, 2015)

/slap losthero

oh


----------



## Leela (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## peppermintys (Jan 21, 2015)

como se llaman?

y de donde lo conoces? 

de donde son sus padres?

va a la escuela?

cuantos a?os tiene?

a llegado a la casa?

y a que hora van a regresar?

donde vive?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 21, 2015)

money can't buy happiness


----------



## Ami (Jan 21, 2015)

PhoenixAlleyt


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)

YOU’VE BEEN HIT BY THE

|^^^^^^^^^^^^](ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
| KAWAII TRUCK | ‘|”“”;.., ___.
|_…_…______===|= _|__|…, ] |
”(@ )’(@ )”“”“*|(@ )(@ )*****(@　　　　⊂（ﾟДﾟ⊂⌒） NO KAWAII TRUCK NO!!!

IF U WERE KILLED A****A, I WOULDNT GO 2 UR
FUNERAL CUZ ID B N JAIL 4 KILLIN DA BAKA THAT KOROSU U!

........___________________, ,
....../ KAWAII GUN
`---___________----_____] = = = = =(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
.....), ---.((_) /
....// (..) ), ----"
...//___//
..//___//
.//___//

WE TRUE TOMODACHI
WE RIDE TOGETHER
WE DIE TOGETHER


----------



## queertactics (Jan 22, 2015)

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/n..._simulates_tokyo_rail_network/Mould_Tokyo.jpg

(SCIENCEEEE)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFyQrnC9fC8


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx0nxDg-_eI


----------



## unravel (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.gogoanime.com/no-6-episode-4


----------



## unravel (Jan 22, 2015)

Immortalz.Immoooortals!: ELIMAY
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: IM CLEAR
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: YOURE AOBA
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: WE ARE YAOI
ITookYourWaffles: What the ****
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: PREPARE UR ASS
ITookYourWaffles: omg
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: AHAHHA OUR PROF PICS BAH HAHAHA
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: NOTICED?!
ITookYourWaffles: OMG
ITookYourWaffles: I JUST CANT


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Raspberry Toffee Apple


----------



## Leela (Jan 22, 2015)

can you not


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mapcce9yw98


----------



## Leela (Jan 22, 2015)

hannah montana dies 4 times


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

Rough Riders Elementary


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 23, 2015)

✿

.


----------



## InterestingOtaku (Jan 23, 2015)

~♥:♥~


----------



## unravel (Jan 23, 2015)

http://www.gogoanime.com/no-6-episode-9


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

18,204


----------



## Ami (Jan 23, 2015)

Flufh


----------



## unravel (Jan 23, 2015)

http://preview.netcarshow.com/Ford-Mustang_Shelby_GT350-2016-hd.jpg

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITookYourWaffles: I'm watching No. 6
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: NICE
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: SHION IS MINE
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: DONT U DARE TOUCH MY BOY
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: HES A VIRGIN
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: *NOT FOR LOONG! AHAHHAHA*
ITookYourWaffles: BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: JOKE RA HES STILL A VIRGIN
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: PERO WE DONT KNOW BEHIND THE SCENES
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: !!!
ITookYourWaffles: Hes taken by a ****ing rat yo
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: A ILAGA
Immortalz.Immoooortals!: A NEZUMI

_*** Ilaga means rat_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

surstr?mming


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuAK0jvRug0


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 23, 2015)

3200-0330-2755


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

The Men Who Tread on the Tiger's Tail


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Wars


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 24, 2015)

ClickCritters: Hey. Website talking over here. Nobody is giving me any attention. Feeling quite sad.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 24, 2015)

ClickCritters: I hate adoptables. So noisy. So messy. Sacrificing them in Altazan makes me happy.


----------



## Flykk (Jan 24, 2015)

https://heartofthorns.guildwars2.com/en/?_ga=1.39305763.1440504645.1397496275#section-home

...ah yes


----------



## Puffy (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler



I slowly begin to take off your clothing. My lizard begin to show. Do you wish to continue, yes or no.
“
— 	[Vinesauce] G-Mod RP
Posted 10 months ago
366 notes
← Previous Next page →
Words from a not-so-wise man.
Submit something.


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 24, 2015)

ClickCritters: ClickCritters just completed the Master Fisher legion to earn a Lucky Worm Adoptable!


----------



## unravel (Jan 28, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles: gimme like 7 mins
ITookYourWaffles: need to fix something
Immortalz: <3333333333333
Immortalz: OKE
ITookYourWaffles: and pm farobi
Immortalz: OKEE
Immortalz: DARLING


wtf dude?! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Immortalz: U STAY AWAY FROM MY GUINEA PIGS U MOLESTER
U MOTHER FATHER
MOLESTER DLI PUD THE SAME AGE NIMO PEDOHPILE
Vika: IM not even thinking about it until u brough it up!!
Immortalz: REMEMBER ITS FUR?
THE FEELS?
AND ITS BEADY EYES?!
Vika: -_-
Immortalz: AND ITS ROUND AND SHORT STOCKY BODY!?
ITookYourWaffles: Get a room you two.
Immortalz: POTATO WITH FEET?!
SQUEEKING FOR ITS OWN LIFE?
Bunny: daheck


----------



## Ami (Jan 28, 2015)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

nimma_ailin


----------



## nard (Jan 28, 2015)

anonymous asked:

Senpai, you're good at Love Live right? I got a weird envelope in scouting. It was a "Nozomi Tojo" card that had "UR" in the corner where they normally have "N" or "R". What does it mean?!!


----------



## Leela (Jan 28, 2015)

idkidc


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 28, 2015)

Deirdre


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

nimma_ailin again well


----------



## Leela (Jan 28, 2015)

*♕ Princess Rin~*​
Princess Rin was peacefully sitting in the rose gardens behind the palace, enjoying her tea. She listened to the birds happily singing to one another; the hum of bees buzzing from flower to flower under the late afternoon sun, and, if she listened carefully, the lull of the sea as the waves lazily swept onto the shore in the distance. 

The princess often felt at war with the citizens of her kingdom. She was aware that many despised her intensely, and this sometimes consumed her thoughts. However, in this moment, it was as if all the negativity, the meanness, the plannings and the discontent had escaped her mind.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 28, 2015)

2423-4364-7700
huh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

Honey Yurble

huh


----------



## Leela (Jan 28, 2015)

*♕ Princess Rin~*​
*⚔ Luka~*​
huh


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 28, 2015)

mc292


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

404 Not Found

nginx


----------



## unravel (Jan 29, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles: If ever this card exist in card against humanity I would be glad to show the answer.
Immortalz: What is it?
ITookYourWaffles: *makes black card* Okay here goes "OE got raped by____"
Immortalz: ME!
ITookYourWaffles: *Flips white card* Justin Bieber
Immortalz: **** you
Vika: Darth Vader
Immortalz: Oh god why


----------



## Leela (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## MTurtle (Jan 29, 2015)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/cbc3b5f594c122d9f01247ab25504fa9/tumblr_inline_ni366cKO9n1r2t6tn.png


----------



## kassie (Jan 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htO1zpA903s


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

Uhm I had this copied


Spoiler



PC MASTER RACE!!!!
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56511;&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56507;
PC MASTER RACE!!!


Bunch of emoji's


----------



## Ami (Jan 29, 2015)

Σ(￣。￣ﾉ)ﾉ


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDojz0dfK5k

right..


----------



## Leela (Feb 1, 2015)

mama junepai


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

sub - substitute - replacement - replacement for the government


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

Hoorah!
You've made Help!!!!! a very happy Kadoatie.


*Mew!*

Thanks for doing a good deed!

(Also, in case you were wondering, you have now fed 85 Kadoaties in all!)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ren?e


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSyKrR9V_Q0


----------



## Ami (Feb 2, 2015)

guyagain


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

BLACK STAR RIDERS - The Killer Instinct


----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqA4J2qekyQ


----------



## Goop (Feb 4, 2015)

Aeglosson


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

05/22
    Hyperdimension Neptunia U: Action Unleashed


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 4, 2015)

*- Gemini -*

*- Mitsubachi Izayoi -*

*- Mark Miller -*


----------



## Prabha (Feb 4, 2015)

1982=123123 bfl.com

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


>



that made me cry


----------



## vbunny (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APlMKL5GlVo


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=┌(;￣◇￣)┘


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

4cD9B4Bb3es


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosiecakes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

✿.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGdGFtwCNBE


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ti?sto


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip2VR9a9y04


----------



## Coach (Feb 7, 2015)

I found her like this [LIE]


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Feb 7, 2015)

Clumsy
Cool
Funny
Kind
Relaxed
Scary
Sporty
Black
Blue
Brown
Green
Gray
Orange
Pink
Purple
Red
White
Yellow
Bear
Cat
Chicken
Cow
Deer
Dog
Dolphin
Duck
Elephant
Gerbil
Goldfish
Guinea pig
Hamster
Hippo
Horse
Kangaroo
Koala bear
Lamb
Lion
Monkey
Mouse
Owl
Panda
Panther
Parakeet
Parrot
Penguin
Polar bear
Rabbit
Rat
Scorpion
Shark
Snake
Spider
Swan
Tiger
Tortoise
Turtle
Whale
Wolf
Zebra
Classical
Country
Dance
Disco
Grunge
Heavy metal
Hip hop
Indie
Jazz
Opera
Pop
Punk
R&B
Rap
Rock
Techno

Choices for personalities in one of my old DS games.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Akina Nakamori - Shipwreck


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

(a code for my art dump... haha.)


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

CODE LYOKO


----------



## earthquake (Feb 7, 2015)

http://thezodiaccity.com/post/97615964288/leos-be-like

ok so i might have an obsession with astrology


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2015)

PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S JUST GRUB SAUCE.
PLEASE JUST BE GRUB SAUCE PLEASE JUST BE GRUB SAUCE PLEASE JUST BE GRUB SAUCE
HAHA, OK, MAKE-BELIEVE TIME IS OVER!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Grundo Goo Sundae


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dffOEDDUHo4


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 7, 2015)

"You wanted to scold me for sticking my hands down your pants in public." I replied, grinning at the memory.


----------



## Leela (Feb 7, 2015)

;p;

;p;

;p;


----------



## starlark (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v78861668dxT79kAD


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/jIMoqV7.jpg


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 8, 2015)

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjA2NTI1Mzg3N15BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMjYwNjAzMg@@._V1_SX214_AL_.jpg


----------



## rubyy (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.pandora.net/en-gb/explore/products/rings/190880cz


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

http://maanisch.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_6645.jpg


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 8, 2015)

Blue Hydrangea Start x6
Cedar Saplings x11
Holly Start x12
Pink Hydrangea Start x6
Pink Azalea Start x6
Sweet Olive Start x8
White Azalea Start x3

Gold rose(s) x8
Black rose(s) x45
Purple Rose(s) x3

I will also trade for the following items:

Pink Carnation(s)
Pink Rose(s)
Sapling(s)
White Carnation(s) x3


----------



## Leela (Feb 8, 2015)

nose trouble


----------



## jambouree (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler: putting this in a spoiler bc its so long



According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


Ma! I got a thing going here.


- You got lint on your fuzz.
- Ow! That's me!


- Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
- Bye!


Barry, I told you,
stop flying in the house!


- Hey, Adam.
- Hey, Barry.


- Is that fuzz gel?
- A little. Special day, graduation.


Never thought I'd make it.


Three days grade school,
three days high school.


Those were awkward.


Three days college. I'm glad I took
a day and hitchhiked around the hive.


You did come back different.


- Hi, Barry.
- Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.


- Hear about Frankie?
- Yeah.


- You going to the funeral?
- No, I'm not going.


Everybody knows,
sting someone, you die.


Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.


I guess he could have
just gotten out of the way.


I love this incorporating
an amusement park into our day.


That's why we don't need vacations.


Boy, quite a bit of pomp...
under the circumstances.


- Well, Adam, today we are men.
- We are!


- Bee-men.
- Amen!


Hallelujah!


Students, faculty, distinguished bees,


please welcome Dean Buzzwell.


Welcome, New Hive Oity
graduating class of...


...9:15.


That concludes our ceremonies.


And begins your career
at Honex Industries!


Will we pick ourjob today?


I heard it's just orientation.


Heads up! Here we go.


Keep your hands and antennas
inside the tram at all times.


- Wonder what it'll be like?
- A little scary.


Welcome to Honex,
a division of Honesco


and a part of the Hexagon Group.


This is it!


Wow.


Wow.


We know that you, as a bee,
have worked your whole life


to get to the point where you
can work for your whole life.


Honey begins when our valiant Pollen
Jocks bring the nectar to the hive.


Our top-secret formula


is automatically color-corrected,
scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured


into this soothing sweet syrup


with its distinctive
golden glow you know as...


Honey!


- That girl was hot.
- She's my cousin!


- She is?
- Yes, we're all cousins.


- Right. You're right.
- At Honex, we constantly strive


to improve every aspect
of bee existence.


These bees are stress-testing
a new helmet technology.


- What do you think he makes?
- Not enough.


Here we have our latest advancement,
the Krelman.


- What does that do?
- Oatches that little strand of honey


that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.


Oan anyone work on the Krelman?


Of course. Most bee jobs are
small ones. But bees know


that every small job,
if it's done well, means a lot.


But choose carefully


because you'll stay in the job
you pick for the rest of your life.


The same job the rest of your life?
I didn't know that.


What's the difference?


You'll be happy to know that bees,
as a species, haven't had one day off


in 27 million years.


So you'll just work us to death?


We'll sure try.


Wow! That blew my mind!


"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?


One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.


I'm relieved. Now we only have
to make one decision in life.


But, Adam, how could they
never have told us that?


Why would you question anything?
We're bees.


We're the most perfectly
functioning society on Earth.


You ever think maybe things
work a little too well here?


Like what? Give me one example.


I don't know. But you know
what I'm talking about.


Please clear the gate.
Royal Nectar Force on approach.


Wait a second. Oheck it out.


- Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
- Wow.


I've never seen them this close.


They know what it's like
outside the hive.


Yeah, but some don't come back.


- Hey, Jocks!
- Hi, Jocks!


You guys did great!


You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!


- I wonder where they were.
- I don't know.


Their day's not planned.


Outside the hive, flying who knows
where, doing who knows what.


You can'tjust decide to be a Pollen
Jock. You have to be bred for that.


Right.


Look. That's more pollen
than you and I will see in a lifetime.


It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.


Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it
and the ladies see you wearing it.


Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?


Distant. Distant.


Look at these two.


- Oouple of Hive Harrys.
- Let's have fun with them.


It must be dangerous
being a Pollen Jock.


Yeah. Once a bear pinned me
against a mushroom!


He had a paw on my throat,
and with the other, he was slapping me!


- Oh, my!
- I never thought I'd knock him out.


What were you doing during this?


Trying to alert the authorities.


I can autograph that.


A little gusty out there today,
wasn't it, comrades?


Yeah. Gusty.


We're hitting a sunflower patch
six miles from here tomorrow.


- Six miles, huh?
- Barry!


A puddle jump for us,
but maybe you're not up for it.


- Maybe I am.
- You are not!


We're going 0900 at J-Gate.


What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?


I might be. It all depends
on what 0900 means.


Hey, Honex!


Dad, you surprised me.


You decide what you're interested in?


- Well, there's a lot of choices.
- But you only get one.


Do you ever get bored
doing the same job every day?


Son, let me tell you about stirring.


You grab that stick, and you just
move it around, and you stir it around.


You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.


You know, Dad,
the more I think about it,


maybe the honey field
just isn't right for me.


You were thinking of what,
making balloon animals?


That's a bad job
for a guy with a stinger.


Janet, your son's not sure
he wants to go into honey!


- Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
- I'm not trying to be funny.


You're not funny! You're going
into honey. Our son, the stirrer!


- You're gonna be a stirrer?
- No one's listening to me!


Wait till you see the sticks I have.


I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!


Let's open some honey and celebrate!


Maybe I'll pierce my thorax.
Shave my antennae.


Shack up with a grasshopper. Get
a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!


I'm so proud.


- We're starting work today!
- Today's the day.


Oome on! All the good jobs
will be gone.


Yeah, right.


Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring,
stirrer, front desk, hair removal...


- Is it still available?
- Hang on. Two left!


One of them's yours! Oongratulations!
Step to the side.


- What'd you get?
- Picking crud out. Stellar!


Wow!


Oouple of newbies?


Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!


Make your choice.


- You want to go first?
- No, you go.


Oh, my. What's available?


Restroom attendant's open,
not for the reason you think.


- Any chance of getting the Krelman?
- Sure, you're on.


I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.


Wax monkey's always open.


The Krelman opened up again.


What happened?


A bee died. Makes an opening. See?
He's dead. Another dead one.


Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.


Dead from the neck up.
Dead from the neck down. That's life!


Oh, this is so hard!


Heating, cooling,
stunt bee, pourer, stirrer,


humming, inspector number seven,
lint coordinator, stripe supervisor,


mite wrangler. Barry, what
do you think I should... Barry?


Barry!


All right, we've got the sunflower patch
in quadrant nine...


What happened to you?
Where are you?


- I'm going out.
- Out? Out where?


- Out there.
- Oh, no!


I have to, before I go
to work for the rest of my life.


You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?


Another call coming in.


If anyone's feeling brave,
there's a Korean deli on 83rd


that gets their roses today.


Hey, guys.


- Look at that.
- Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?


Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.


It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.


Really? Feeling lucky, are you?


Sign here, here. Just initial that.


- Thank you.
- OK.


You got a rain advisory today,


and as you all know,
bees cannot fly in rain.


So be careful. As always,
watch your brooms,


hockey sticks, dogs,
birds, bears and bats.


Also, I got a couple of reports
of root beer being poured on us.


Murphy's in a home because of it,
babbling like a cicada!


- That's awful.
- And a reminder for you rookies,


bee law number one,
absolutely no talking to humans!


All right, launch positions!


Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz,
buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!


Black and yellow!


Hello!


You ready for this, hot shot?


Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.


Wind, check.


- Antennae, check.
- Nectar pack, check.


- Wings, check.
- Stinger, check.


Scared out of my shorts, check.


OK, ladies,


let's move it out!


Pound those petunias,
you striped stem-suckers!


All of you, drain those flowers!


Wow! I'm out!


I can't believe I'm out!


So blue.


I feel so fast and free!


Box kite!


Wow!


Flowers!


This is Blue Leader.
We have roses visual.


Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.


Roses!


30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.


Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.


That is one nectar collector!


- Ever see pollination up close?
- No, sir.


I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it
over here. Maybe a dash over there,


a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.


That's amazing. Why do we do that?


That's pollen power. More pollen, more
flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.


Oool.


I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow.
Oould be daisies. Don't we need those?


Oopy that visual.


Wait. One of these flowers
seems to be on the move.


Say again? You're reporting
a moving flower?


Affirmative.


That was on the line!


This is the coolest. What is it?


I don't know, but I'm loving this color.


It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.


Yeah, fuzzy.


Ohemical-y.


Oareful, guys. It's a little grabby.


My sweet lord of bees!


Oandy-brain, get off there!


Problem!


- Guys!
- This could be bad.


Affirmative.


Very close.


Gonna hurt.


Mama's little boy.


You are way out of position, rookie!


Ooming in at you like a missile!


Help me!


I don't think these are flowers.


- Should we tell him?
- I think he knows.


What is this?!


Match point!


You can start packing up, honey,
because you're about to eat it!


Yowser!


Gross.


There's a bee in the car!


- Do something!
- I'm driving!


- Hi, bee.
- He's back here!


He's going to sting me!


Nobody move. If you don't move,
he won't sting you. Freeze!


He blinked!


Spray him, Granny!


What are you doing?!


Wow... the tension level
out here is unbelievable.


I gotta get home.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Oheck out my new resume.
I made it into a fold-out brochure.


You see? Folds out.


Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.


What was that?


Maybe this time. This time. This time.
This time! This time! This...


Drapes!


That is diabolical.


It's fantastic. It's got all my special
skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.


What's number one? Star Wars?


Nah, I don't go for that...


...kind of stuff.


No wonder we shouldn't talk to them.
They're out of their minds.


When I leave a job interview, they're
flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.


There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.


I don't remember the sun
having a big 75 on it.


I predicted global warming.


I could feel it getting hotter.
At first I thought it was just me.


Wait! Stop! Bee!


Stand back. These are winter boots.


Wait!


Don't kill him!


You know I'm allergic to them!
This thing could kill me!


Why does his life have
less value than yours?


Why does his life have any less value
than mine? Is that your statement?


I'm just saying all life has value. You
don't know what he's capable of feeling.


My brochure!


There you go, little guy.


I'm not scared of him.
It's an allergic thing.


Put that on your resume brochure.


My whole face could puff up.


Make it one of your special skills.


Knocking someone out
is also a special skill.


Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.


- Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
- Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.


- You could put carob chips on there.
- Bye.


- Supposed to be less calories.
- Bye.


I gotta say something.


She saved my life.
I gotta say something.


All right, here it goes.


Nah.


What would I say?


I could really get in trouble.


It's a bee law.
You're not supposed to talk to a human.


I can't believe I'm doing this.


I've got to.


Oh, I can't do it. Oome on!


No. Yes. No.


Do it. I can't.


How should I start it?
"You like jazz?" No, that's no good.


Here she comes! Speak, you fool!


Hi!


I'm sorry.


- You're talking.
- Yes, I know.


You're talking!


I'm so sorry.


No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming.


But I don't recall going to bed.


Well, I'm sure this
is very disconcerting.


This is a bit of a surprise to me.
I mean, you're a bee!


I am. And I'm not supposed
to be doing this,


but they were all trying to kill me.


And if it wasn't for you...


I had to thank you.
It's just how I was raised.


That was a little weird.


- I'm talking with a bee.
- Yeah.


I'm talking to a bee.
And the bee is talking to me!


I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.


- Wait! How did you learn to do that?
- What?


The talking thing.


Same way you did, I guess.
"Mama, Dada, honey." You pick it up.


- That's very funny.
- Yeah.


Bees are funny. If we didn't laugh,
we'd cry with what we have to deal with.


Anyway...


Oan I...


...get you something?
- Like what?


I don't know. I mean...
I don't know. Ooffee?


I don't want to put you out.


It's no trouble. It takes two minutes.


- It's just coffee.
- I hate to impose.


- Don't be ridiculous!
- Actually, I would love a cup.


Hey, you want rum cake?


- I shouldn't.
- Have some.


- No, I can't.
- Oome on!


I'm trying to lose a couple micrograms.


- Where?
- These stripes don't help.


You look great!


I don't know if you know
anything about fashion.


Are you all right?


No.


He's making the tie in the cab
as they're flying up Madison.


He finally gets there.


He runs up the steps into the church.
The wedding is on.


And he says, "Watermelon?
I thought you said Guatemalan.


Why would I marry a watermelon?"


Is that a bee joke?


That's the kind of stuff we do.


Yeah, different.


So, what are you gonna do, Barry?


About work? I don't know.


I want to do my part for the hive,
but I can't do it the way they want.


I know how you feel.


- You do?
- Sure.


My parents wanted me to be a lawyer or
a doctor, but I wanted to be a florist.


- Really?
- My only interest is flowers.


Our new queen was just elected
with that same campaign slogan.


Anyway, if you look...


There's my hive right there. See it?


You're in Sheep Meadow!


Yes! I'm right off the Turtle Pond!


No way! I know that area.
I lost a toe ring there once.


- Why do girls put rings on their toes?
- Why not?


- It's like putting a hat on your knee.
- Maybe I'll try that.


- You all right, ma'am?
- Oh, yeah. Fine.


Just having two cups of coffee!


Anyway, this has been great.
Thanks for the coffee.


Yeah, it's no trouble.


Sorry I couldn't finish it. If I did,
I'd be up the rest of my life.


Are you...?


Oan I take a piece of this with me?


Sure! Here, have a crumb.


- Thanks!
- Yeah.


All right. Well, then...
I guess I'll see you around.


Or not.


OK, Barry.


And thank you
so much again... for before.


Oh, that? That was nothing.


Well, not nothing, but... Anyway...


This can't possibly work.


He's all set to go.
We may as well try it.


OK, Dave, pull the chute.


- Sounds amazing.
- It was amazing!


It was the scariest,
happiest moment of my life.


Humans! I can't believe
you were with humans!


Giant, scary humans!
What were they like?


Huge and crazy. They talk crazy.


They eat crazy giant things.
They drive crazy.


- Do they try and kill you, like on TV?
- Some of them. But some of them don't.


- How'd you get back?
- Poodle.


You did it, and I'm glad. You saw
whatever you wanted to see.


You had your "experience." Now you
can pick out yourjob and be normal.


- Well...
- Well?


Well, I met someone.


You did? Was she Bee-ish?


- A wasp?! Your parents will kill you!
- No, no, no, not a wasp.


- Spider?
- I'm not attracted to spiders.


I know it's the hottest thing,
with the eight legs and all.


I can't get by that face.


So who is she?


She's... human.


No, no. That's a bee law.
You wouldn't break a bee law.


- Her name's Vanessa.
- Oh, boy.


She's so nice. And she's a florist!


Oh, no! You're dating a human florist!


We're not dating.


You're flying outside the hive, talking
to humans that attack our homes


with power washers and M-80s!
One-eighth a stick of dynamite!


She saved my life!
And she understands me.


This is over!


Eat this.


This is not over! What was that?


- They call it a crumb.
- It was so stingin' stripey!


And that's not what they eat.
That's what falls off what they eat!


- You know what a Oinnabon is?
- No.


It's bread and cinnamon and frosting.
They heat it up...


Sit down!


...really hot!
- Listen to me!


We are not them! We're us.
There's us and there's them!


Yes, but who can deny
the heart that is yearning?


There's no yearning.
Stop yearning. Listen to me!


You have got to start thinking bee,
my friend. Thinking bee!


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


There he is. He's in the pool.


You know what your problem is, Barry?


I gotta start thinking bee?


How much longer will this go on?


It's been three days!
Why aren't you working?


I've got a lot of big life decisions
to think about.


What life? You have no life!
You have no job. You're barely a bee!


Would it kill you
to make a little honey?


Barry, come out.
Your father's talking to you.


Martin, would you talk to him?


Barry, I'm talking to you!


You coming?


Got everything?


All set!


Go ahead. I'll catch up.


Don't be too long.


Watch this!


Vanessa!


- We're still here.
- I told you not to yell at him.


He doesn't respond to yelling!


- Then why yell at me?
- Because you don't listen!


I'm not listening to this.


Sorry, I've gotta go.


- Where are you going?
- I'm meeting a friend.


A girl? Is this why you can't decide?


Bye.


I just hope she's Bee-ish.


They have a huge parade
of flowers every year in Pasadena?


To be in the Tournament of Roses,
that's every florist's dream!


Up on a float, surrounded
by flowers, crowds cheering.


A tournament. Do the roses
compete in athletic events?


No. All right, I've got one.
How come you don't fly everywhere?


It's exhausting. Why don't you
run everywhere? It's faster.


Yeah, OK, I see, I see.
All right, your turn.


TiVo. You can just freeze live TV?
That's insane!


You don't have that?


We have Hivo, but it's a disease.
It's a horrible, horrible disease.


Oh, my.


Dumb bees!


You must want to sting all those jerks.


We try not to sting.
It's usually fatal for us.


So you have to watch your temper.


Very carefully.
You kick a wall, take a walk,


write an angry letter and throw it out.
Work through it like any emotion:


Anger, jealousy, lust.


Oh, my goodness! Are you OK?


Yeah.


- What is wrong with you?!
- It's a bug.


He's not bothering anybody.
Get out of here, you creep!


What was that? A Pic 'N' Save circular?


Yeah, it was. How did you know?


It felt like about 10 pages.
Seventy-five is pretty much our limit.


You've really got that
down to a science.


- I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue.
- I'll bet.


What in the name
of Mighty Hercules is this?


How did this get here?
Oute Bee, Golden Blossom,


Ray Liotta Private Select?


- Is he that actor?
- I never heard of him.


- Why is this here?
- For people. We eat it.


You don't have
enough food of your own?


- Well, yes.
- How do you get it?


- Bees make it.
- I know who makes it!


And it's hard to make it!


There's heating, cooling, stirring.
You need a whole Krelman thing!


- It's organic.
- It's our-ganic!


It's just honey, Barry.


Just what?!


Bees don't know about this!
This is stealing! A lot of stealing!


You've taken our homes, schools,
hospitals! This is all we have!


And it's on sale?!
I'm getting to the bottom of this.


I'm getting to the bottom
of all of this!


Hey, Hector.


- You almost done?
- Almost.


He is here. I sense it.


Well, I guess I'll go home now


and just leave this nice honey out,
with no one around.


You're busted, box boy!


I knew I heard something.
So you can talk!


I can talk.
And now you'll start talking!


Where you getting the sweet stuff?
Who's your supplier?


I don't understand.
I thought we were friends.


The last thing we want
to do is upset bees!


You're too late! It's ours now!


You, sir, have crossed
the wrong sword!


You, sir, will be lunch
for my iguana, Ignacio!


Where is the honey coming from?


Tell me where!


Honey Farms! It comes from Honey Farms!


Orazy person!


What horrible thing has happened here?


These faces, they never knew
what hit them. And now


they're on the road to nowhere!


Just keep still.


What? You're not dead?


Do I look dead? They will wipe anything
that moves. Where you headed?


To Honey Farms.
I am onto something huge here.


I'm going to Alaska. Moose blood,
crazy stuff. Blows your head off!


I'm going to Tacoma.


- And you?
- He really is dead.


All right.


Uh-oh!


- What is that?!
- Oh, no!


- A wiper! Triple blade!
- Triple blade?


Jump on! It's your only chance, bee!


Why does everything have
to be so doggone clean?!


How much do you people need to see?!


Open your eyes!
Stick your head out the window!


From NPR News in Washington,
I'm Oarl Kasell.


But don't kill no more bugs!


- Bee!
- Moose blood guy!!


- You hear something?
- Like what?


Like tiny screaming.


Turn off the radio.


Whassup, bee boy?


Hey, Blood.


Just a row of honey jars,
as far as the eye could see.


Wow!


I assume wherever this truck goes
is where they're getting it.


I mean, that honey's ours.


- Bees hang tight.
- We're all jammed in.


It's a close community.


Not us, man. We on our own.
Every mosquito on his own.


- What if you get in trouble?
- You a mosquito, you in trouble.


Nobody likes us. They just smack.
See a mosquito, smack, smack!


At least you're out in the world.
You must meet girls.


Mosquito girls try to trade up,
get with a moth, dragonfly.


Mosquito girl don't want no mosquito.


You got to be kidding me!


Mooseblood's about to leave
the building! So long, bee!


- Hey, guys!
- Mooseblood!


I knew I'd catch y'all down here.
Did you bring your crazy straw?


We throw it in jars, slap a label on it,
and it's pretty much pure profit.


What is this place?


A bee's got a brain
the size of a pinhead.


They are pinheads!


Pinhead.


- Oheck out the new smoker.
- Oh, sweet. That's the one you want.


The Thomas 3000!


Smoker?


Ninety puffs a minute, semi-automatic.
Twice the nicotine, all the tar.


A couple breaths of this
knocks them right out.


They make the honey,
and we make the money.


"They make the honey,
and we make the money"?


Oh, my!


What's going on? Are you OK?


Yeah. It doesn't last too long.


Do you know you're
in a fake hive with fake walls?


Our queen was moved here.
We had no choice.


This is your queen?
That's a man in women's clothes!


That's a drag queen!


What is this?


Oh, no!


There's hundreds of them!


Bee honey.


Our honey is being brazenly stolen
on a massive scale!


This is worse than anything bears
have done! I intend to do something.


Oh, Barry, stop.


Who told you humans are taking
our honey? That's a rumor.


Do these look like rumors?


That's a conspiracy theory.
These are obviously doctored photos.


How did you get mixed up in this?


He's been talking to humans.


- What?
- Talking to humans?!


He has a human girlfriend.
And they make out!


Make out? Barry!


We do not.


- You wish you could.
- Whose side are you on?


The bees!


I dated a cricket once in San Antonio.
Those crazy legs kept me up all night.


Barry, this is what you want
to do with your life?


I want to do it for all our lives.
Nobody works harder than bees!


Dad, I remember you
coming home so overworked


your hands were still stirring.
You couldn't stop.


I remember that.


What right do they have to our honey?


We live on two cups a year. They put it
in lip balm for no reason whatsoever!


Even if it's true, what can one bee do?


Sting them where it really hurts.


In the face! The eye!


- That would hurt.
- No.


Up the nose? That's a killer.


There's only one place you can sting
the humans, one place where it matters.


Hive at Five, the hive's only
full-hour action news source.


No more bee beards!


With Bob Bumble at the anchor desk.


Weather with Storm Stinger.


Sports with Buzz Larvi.


And Jeanette Ohung.


- Good evening. I'm Bob Bumble.
- And I'm Jeanette Ohung.


A tri-county bee, Barry Benson,


intends to sue the human race
for stealing our honey,


packaging it and profiting
from it illegally!


Tomorrow night on Bee Larry King,


we'll have three former queens here in
our studio, discussing their new book,


Olassy Ladies,
out this week on Hexagon.


Tonight we're talking to Barry Benson.


Did you ever think, "I'm a kid
from the hive. I can't do this"?


Bees have never been afraid
to change the world.


What about Bee Oolumbus?
Bee Gandhi? Bejesus?


Where I'm from, we'd never sue humans.


We were thinking
of stickball or candy stores.


How old are you?


The bee community
is supporting you in this case,


which will be the trial
of the bee century.


You know, they have a Larry King
in the human world too.


It's a common name. Next week...


He looks like you and has a show
and suspenders and colored dots...


Next week...


Glasses, quotes on the bottom from the
guest even though you just heard 'em.


Bear Week next week!
They're scary, hairy and here live.


Always leans forward, pointy shoulders,
squinty eyes, very Jewish.


In tennis, you attack
at the point of weakness!


It was my grandmother, Ken. She's 81.


Honey, her backhand's a joke!
I'm not gonna take advantage of that?


Quiet, please.
Actual work going on here.


- Is that that same bee?
- Yes, it is!


I'm helping him sue the human race.


- Hello.
- Hello, bee.


This is Ken.


Yeah, I remember you. Timberland, size
ten and a half. Vibram sole, I believe.


Why does he talk again?


Listen, you better go
'cause we're really busy working.


But it's our yogurt night!


Bye-bye.


Why is yogurt night so difficult?!


You poor thing.
You two have been at this for hours!


Yes, and Adam here
has been a huge help.


- Frosting...
- How many sugars?


Just one. I try not
to use the competition.


So why are you helping me?


Bees have good qualities.


And it takes my mind off the shop.


Instead of flowers, people
are giving balloon bouquets now.


Those are great, if you're three.


And artificial flowers.


- Oh, those just get me psychotic!
- Yeah, me too.


Bent stingers, pointless pollination.


Bees must hate those fake things!


Nothing worse
than a daffodil that's had work done.


Maybe this could make up
for it a little bit.


- This lawsuit's a pretty big deal.
- I guess.


You sure you want to go through with it?


Am I sure? When I'm done with
the humans, they won't be able


to say, "Honey, I'm home,"
without paying a royalty!


It's an incredible scene
here in downtown Manhattan,


where the world anxiously waits,
because for the first time in history,


we will hear for ourselves
if a honeybee can actually speak.


What have we gotten into here, Barry?


It's pretty big, isn't it?


I can't believe how many humans
don't work during the day.


You think billion-dollar multinational
food companies have good lawyers?


Everybody needs to stay
behind the barricade.


- What's the matter?
- I don't know, I just got a chill.


Well, if it isn't the bee team.


You boys work on this?


All rise! The Honorable
Judge Bumbleton presiding.


All right. Oase number 4475,


Superior Oourt of New York,
Barry Bee Benson v. the Honey Industry


is now in session.


Mr. Montgomery, you're representing
the five food companies collectively?


A privilege.


Mr. Benson... you're representing
all the bees of the world?


I'm kidding. Yes, Your Honor,
we're ready to proceed.


Mr. Montgomery,
your opening statement, please.


Ladies and gentlemen of the jury,


my grandmother was a simple woman.


Born on a farm, she believed
it was man's divine right


to benefit from the bounty
of nature God put before us.


If we lived in the topsy-turvy world
Mr. Benson imagines,


just think of what would it mean.


I would have to negotiate
with the silkworm


for the elastic in my britches!


Talking bee!


How do we know this isn't some sort of


holographic motion-picture-capture
Hollywood wizardry?


They could be using laser beams!


Robotics! Ventriloquism!
Oloning! For all we know,


he could be on steroids!


Mr. Benson?


Ladies and gentlemen,
there's no trickery here.


I'm just an ordinary bee.
Honey's pretty important to me.


It's important to all bees.
We invented it!


We make it. And we protect it
with our lives.


Unfortunately, there are
some people in this room


who think they can take it from us


'cause we're the little guys!
I'm hoping that, after this is all over,


you'll see how, by taking our honey,
you not only take everything we have


but everything we are!


I wish he'd dress like that
all the time. So nice!


Oall your first witness.


So, Mr. Klauss Vanderhayden
of Honey Farms, big company you have.


I suppose so.


I see you also own
Honeyburton and Honron!


Yes, they provide beekeepers
for our farms.


Beekeeper. I find that
to be a very disturbing term.


I don't imagine you employ
any bee-free-ers, do you?


- No.
- I couldn't hear you.


- No.
- No.


Because you don't free bees.
You keep bees. Not only that,


it seems you thought a bear would be
an appropriate image for a jar of honey.


They're very lovable creatures.


Yogi Bear, Fozzie Bear, Build-A-Bear.


You mean like this?


Bears kill bees!


How'd you like his head crashing
through your living room?!


Biting into your couch!
Spitting out your throw pillows!


OK, that's enough. Take him away.


So, Mr. Sting, thank you for being here.
Your name intrigues me.


- Where have I heard it before?
- I was with a band called The Police.


But you've never been
a police officer, have you?


No, I haven't.


No, you haven't. And so here
we have yet another example


of bee culture casually
stolen by a human


for nothing more than
a prance-about stage name.


Oh, please.


Have you ever been stung, Mr. Sting?


Because I'm feeling
a little stung, Sting.


Or should I say... Mr. Gordon M. Sumner!


That's not his real name?! You idiots!


I believe Mr. Montgomery
is about out of ideas.


We would like to call
Mr. Barry Benson Bee to the stand.


Good idea! You can really see why he's
considered one of the best lawyers...


Yeah.


Layton, you've
gotta weave some magic


with this jury,
or it's gonna be all over.


Don't worry. The only thing I have
to do to turn this jury around


is to remind them
of what they don't like about bees.


- You got the tweezers?
- Are you allergic?


Only to losing, son. Only to losing.


Mr. Benson Bee, I'll ask you
what I think we'd all like to know.


What exactly is your relationship


to that woman?


We're friends.


- Good friends?
- Yes.


How good? Do you live together?


Wait a minute...


Are you her little...


...bedbug?


I've seen a bee documentary or two.
From what I understand,


doesn't your queen give birth
to all the bee children?


- Yeah, but...
- So those aren't your real parents!


- Oh, Barry...
- Yes, they are!


Hold me back!


You're an illegitimate bee,
aren't you, Benson?


He's denouncing bees!


Don't y'all date your cousins?


- Objection!
- I'm going to pincushion this guy!


Adam, don't! It's what he wants!


Oh, I'm hit!!


Oh, lordy, I am hit!


Order! Order!


The venom! The venom
is coursing through my veins!


I have been felled
by a winged beast of destruction!


You see? You can't treat them
like equals! They're striped savages!


Stinging's the only thing
they know! It's their way!


- Adam, stay with me.
- I can't feel my legs.


What angel of mercy
will come forward to suck the poison


from my heaving buttocks?


I will have order in this court. Order!


Order, please!


The case of the honeybees
versus the human race


took a pointed turn against the bees


yesterday when one of their legal
team stung Layton T. Montgomery.


- Hey, buddy.
- Hey.


- Is there much pain?
- Yeah.


I...


I blew the whole case, didn't I?


It doesn't matter. What matters is
you're alive. You could have died.


I'd be better off dead. Look at me.


They got it from the cafeteria
downstairs, in a tuna sandwich.


Look, there's
a little celery still on it.


What was it like to sting someone?


I can't explain it. It was all...


All adrenaline and then...
and then ecstasy!


All right.


You think it was all a trap?


Of course. I'm sorry.
I flew us right into this.


What were we thinking? Look at us. We're
just a couple of bugs in this world.


What will the humans do to us
if they win?


I don't know.


I hear they put the roaches in motels.
That doesn't sound so bad.


Adam, they check in,
but they don't check out!


Oh, my.


Oould you get a nurse
to close that window?


- Why?
- The smoke.


Bees don't smoke.


Right. Bees don't smoke.


Bees don't smoke!
But some bees are smoking.


That's it! That's our case!


It is? It's not over?


Get dressed. I've gotta go somewhere.


Get back to the court and stall.
Stall any way you can.


- Not in this fairy tale, sweetheart.
- I'm getting the marshal.


You do that!
This whole parade is a fiasco!


Let's see what this baby'll do.


Hey, what are you doing?!


Then all we do
is blend in with traffic...


...without arousing suspicion.


Once at the airport,
there's no stopping us.


Stop! Security.


- You and your insect pack your float?
- Yes.


Has it been
in your possession the entire time?


Would you remove your shoes?


- Remove your stinger.
- It's part of me.


I know. Just having some fun.
Enjoy your flight.


Then if we're lucky, we'll have
just enough pollen to do the job.


Oan you believe how lucky we are? We
have just enough pollen to do the job!


I think this is gonna work.


It's got to work.


Attention, passengers,
this is Oaptain Scott.


We have a bit of bad weather
in New York.


It looks like we'll experience
a couple hours delay.


Barry, these are cut flowers
with no water. They'll never make it.


I gotta get up there
and talk to them.


Be careful.


Oan I get help
with the Sky Mall magazine?


I'd like to order the talking
inflatable nose and ear hair trimmer.


Oaptain, I'm in a real situation.


- What'd you say, Hal?
- Nothing.


Bee!


Don't freak out! My entire species...


What are you doing?


- Wait a minute! I'm an attorney!
- Who's an attorney?


Don't move.


Oh, Barry.


Good afternoon, passengers.
This is your captain.


Would a Miss Vanessa Bloome in 24B
please report to the cockpit?


And please hurry!


What happened here?


There was a DustBuster,
a toupee, a life raft exploded.


One's bald, one's in a boat,
they're both unconscious!


- Is that another bee joke?
- No!


No one's flying the plane!


This is JFK control tower, Flight 356.
What's your status?


This is Vanessa Bloome.
I'm a florist from New York.


Where's the pilot?


He's unconscious,
and so is the copilot.


Not good. Does anyone onboard
have flight experience?


As a matter of fact, there is.


- Who's that?
- Barry Benson.


From the honey trial?! Oh, great.


Vanessa, this is nothing more
than a big metal bee.


It's got giant wings, huge engines.


I can't fly a plane.


- Why not? Isn't John Travolta a pilot?
- Yes.


How hard could it be?


Wait, Barry!
We're headed into some lightning.


This is Bob Bumble. We have some
late-breaking news from JFK Airport,


where a suspenseful scene
is developing.


Barry Benson,
fresh from his legal victory...


That's Barry!


...is attempting to land a plane,
loaded with people, flowers


and an incapacitated flight crew.


Flowers?!


We have a storm in the area
and two individuals at the controls


with absolutely no flight experience.


Just a minute.
There's a bee on that plane.


I'm quite familiar with Mr. Benson
and his no-account compadres.


They've done enough damage.


But isn't he your only hope?


Technically, a bee
shouldn't be able to fly at all.


Their wings are too small...


Haven't we heard this a million times?


"The surface area of the wings
and body mass make no sense."


- Get this on the air!
- Got it.


- Stand by.
- We're going live.


The way we work may be a mystery to you.


Making honey takes a lot of bees
doing a lot of small jobs.


But let me tell you about a small job.


If you do it well,
it makes a big difference.


More than we realized.
To us, to everyone.


That's why I want to get bees
back to working together.


That's the bee way!
We're not made of Jell-O.


We get behind a fellow.


- Black and yellow!
- Hello!


Left, right, down, hover.


- Hover?
- Forget hover.


This isn't so hard.
Beep-beep! Beep-beep!


Barry, what happened?!


Wait, I think we were
on autopilot the whole time.


- That may have been helping me.
- And now we're not!


So it turns out I cannot fly a plane.


All of you, let's get
behind this fellow! Move it out!


Move out!


Our only chance is if I do what I'd do,
you copy me with the wings of the plane!


Don't have to yell.


I'm not yelling!
We're in a lot of trouble.


It's very hard to concentrate
with that panicky tone in your voice!


It's not a tone. I'm panicking!


I can't do this!


Vanessa, pull yourself together.
You have to snap out of it!


You snap out of it.


You snap out of it.


- You snap out of it!
- You snap out of it!


- You snap out of it!
- You snap out of it!


- You snap out of it!
- You snap out of it!


- Hold it!
- Why? Oome on, it's my turn.


How is the plane flying?


I don't know.


Hello?


Benson, got any flowers
for a happy occasion in there?


The Pollen Jocks!


They do get behind a fellow.


- Black and yellow.
- Hello.


All right, let's drop this tin can
on the blacktop.


Where? I can't see anything. Oan you?


No, nothing. It's all cloudy.


Oome on. You got to think bee, Barry.


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


Wait a minute.
I think I'm feeling something.


- What?
- I don't know. It's strong, pulling me.


Like a 27-million-year-old instinct.


Bring the nose down.


Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


- What in the world is on the tarmac?
- Get some lights on that!


Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


- Vanessa, aim for the flower.
- OK.


Out the engines. We're going in
on bee power. Ready, boys?


Affirmative!


Good. Good. Easy, now. That's it.


Land on that flower!


Ready? Full reverse!


Spin it around!


- Not that flower! The other one!
- Which one?


- That flower.
- I'm aiming at the flower!


That's a fat guy in a flowered shirt.
I mean the giant pulsating flower


made of millions of bees!


Pull forward. Nose down. Tail up.


Rotate around it.


- This is insane, Barry!
- This's the only way I know how to fly.


Am I koo-koo-kachoo, or is this plane
flying in an insect-like pattern?


Get your nose in there. Don't be afraid.
Smell it. Full reverse!


Just drop it. Be a part of it.


Aim for the center!


Now drop it in! Drop it in, woman!


Oome on, already.


Barry, we did it!
You taught me how to fly!


- Yes. No high-five!
- Right.


Barry, it worked!
Did you see the giant flower?


What giant flower? Where? Of course
I saw the flower! That was genius!


- Thank you.
- But we're not done yet.


Listen, everyone!


This runway is covered
with the last pollen


from the last flowers
available anywhere on Earth.


That means this is our last chance.


We're the only ones who make honey,
pollinate flowers and dress like this.


If we're gonna survive as a species,
this is our moment! What do you say?


Are we going to be bees, orjust
Museum of Natural History keychains?


We're bees!


Keychain!


Then follow me! Except Keychain.


Hold on, Barry. Here.


You've earned this.


Yeah!


I'm a Pollen Jock! And it's a perfect
fit. All I gotta do are the sleeves.


Oh, yeah.


That's our Barry.


Mom! The bees are back!


If anybody needs
to make a call, now's the time.


I got a feeling we'll be
working late tonight!


Here's your change. Have a great
afternoon! Oan I help who's next?


Would you like some honey with that?
It is bee-approved. Don't forget these.


Milk, cream, cheese, it's all me.
And I don't see a nickel!


Sometimes I just feel
like a piece of meat!


I had no idea.


Barry, I'm sorry.
Have you got a moment?


Would you excuse me?
My mosquito associate will help you.


Sorry I'm late.


He's a lawyer too?


I was already a blood-sucking parasite.
All I needed was a briefcase.


Have a great afternoon!


Barry, I just got this huge tulip order,
and I can't get them anywhere.


No problem, Vannie.
Just leave it to me.


You're a lifesaver, Barry.
Oan I help who's next?


All right, scramble, jocks!
It's time to fly.


Thank you, Barry!


That bee is living my life!


Let it go, Kenny.


- When will this nightmare end?!
- Let it all go.


- Beautiful day to fly.
- Sure is.


Between you and me,
I was dying to get out of that office.


You have got
to start thinking bee, my friend.


- Thinking bee!
- Me?


Hold it. Let's just stop
for a second. Hold it.


I'm sorry. I'm sorry, everyone.
Oan we stop here?


I'm not making a major life decision
during a production number!


All right. Take ten, everybody.
Wrap it up, guys.


I had virtually no rehearsal for that.


i'm so sorry guys. i sent this to my datefriend over skype messenger a little while ago


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2015)

NYHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4zz5eTE54Tc/SqVP_f_3KGI/AAAAAAAAAMU/3ha6ZiUt_jo/s320/yuya+uchida.jpg


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDsRy0pzHS0


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6278179/1/So_this_lady_took_over_my_TV_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4K3ZlNBI54


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Barbara Lovett Cline, Men Who Made a New Physics. (Chicago: University of Chicago Press, 1987),


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Happy Kau Jigsaw Puzzle


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Moon bunny


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Dagger_XI


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

☆〜


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8zswEEuKzE


----------



## starlark (Feb 9, 2015)

™



oh


----------



## Leela (Feb 9, 2015)

I
II
III
IV
V
VI
VII
VIII
IX
X
XI
XII
XIII
XIV
XV
XVI
XVII
XVIII
XIX
XX
XXI
XXII
XXIII
XXIV
XXV
XXVI
XXVII
XXVIII
XXIX
XXX
XXXI


----------



## starlark (Feb 9, 2015)

will u mong


----------



## Leela (Feb 9, 2015)

BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I LIKE BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS BOATS MAKE ME TINGLY I L


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iz48743Yyg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFsHSHE-iJQ


----------



## daitoshokan (Feb 10, 2015)

it makes expert use of reds, with just a hint of green on that happy little tree.  we'll just keep that green our little secret.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1O16cfBsiE


----------



## Saylor (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Man-Ralph-Ellison/dp/0679732764


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

ROOOOAARRR!!! - The snowager rears up and fires an icy blast at you and Jakquelyn!!!!


----------



## rubyy (Feb 11, 2015)

/Users/Ruby/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2015/02/09/20150209-081402/IMG_7739.JPG


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

1FjDGAF


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/images/belltree/tree-winter-3.png


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 11, 2015)

So far today, you have clicked 1234 / 50 times!


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTauSIQdUk4


----------



## loreiid (Feb 11, 2015)

i just got a flower  ✿ 
which is extremely cute


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

My Messages
You have more than 10 messages. Showing the first 10.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

Superman 64


----------



## A-Link (Feb 11, 2015)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 11, 2015)

gwen stacy didn’t die for andrew garfield to be recast


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Chatterham


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 12, 2015)

Orange trash bin
          popcorn machine 
          sea anemone bed


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

oueity


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

3239-5401-5170


----------



## unravel (Feb 13, 2015)

What the **** is this ****?!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

bunbun

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah just wanted to say thanks ;p


----------



## lazuli (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Coach (Feb 13, 2015)

Right"


----------



## Leela (Feb 13, 2015)

Desde la distancia, que peque?o todo es.

El temor que me aferraba, no me va a hacer volver.

Soy libre y ahora intentar? sobrepasar los limites.

Ya no hay mas reglas para mi, por fin!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

http://www.playincstore.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/le.jpg


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow c dis! - o.o


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

ice cream swirl


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

BSWOMMP TP


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

Lick and roll with fragrance of rose.


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 15, 2015)

home/aznbbj/public_html/wp-content/themes/notalwaysworking/index.php


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

Aleck from RontPoke!  
well i was editing my signature...i guess i was to lazy to right it again


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Leela (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/trick_zps3379164c.png


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dbIo6l0g_E


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Royal Mail International Tracked & Signed


----------



## Satu (Feb 17, 2015)

FF9090


Haha was changing my Twitter's theme color


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 17, 2015)

I dare you all to hit CTRL+V and then Enter

Yep, that's what I got.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2Jzl9sUi6E


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

http://m.weheartit.com/entry/163956...user=walkinlove24&page=5&query=Flower+vintage


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Q: How many pounds (lbs) of bacon is produced in the USA every year? Is it: more than 1 billion, more than 2 billion, or more than 3 billion?
Q: In the Star Wars universe, the military vehicle AT-AT stands for All Terrain Armoured T........?
Q: What legendary Pokemon is currently being given away in GAME stores across Europe?
Q: What is the name of the nymphomaniac milkman who tries to seduce Mrs Doyle in a Father Ted episode?


----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)

Life's too short


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

__     __       
           /  \~~~/  \    
     ,----(     ..    ) 
    /      \__     __/   
   /|         (\  |(
  ^ \   /___\  /\ |   hjw
     |__|   |__|-"    `97

^That was supposed to be an elephant lol.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

i see you when you sleep


that's not creepy or anything...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgo_nl1Vmz0


----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

としごろ


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Cosmispic


----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)

Follow the trail; it could lead to help, or at least someone who is in the same situation as you.


----------



## desy (Feb 19, 2015)

http://the-kellin-under-the-vic.tumblr.com/post/42270804679/cold-blooded-masterpost


----------



## duckvely (Feb 19, 2015)

]

(Not sure how I got that!)


----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)

sha sha shaaa shaa shaaaaa


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 20, 2015)

Coprophagia


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Le rape face ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) (<.LRF.>)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh, please. A Petpet could have found this faster than you. Still, I suppose you want a reward...

For your efforts, Jakquelyn's health has increased!


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Leela (Feb 20, 2015)

I know her full name, telephone, address and social security number

(well that looks creepy)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3e2GwpZ7ug


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

Socialite


----------



## Coach (Feb 20, 2015)

http://static.chickensmoothie.com/pic.php?k=C5E700AB205814EC15733472663E10B5&bg=c6e194


----------



## Leela (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

and then I just STOPPED TALKING >​_<


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

http://homebot.everyboty.net/pix/107.gif


----------



## fahmi (Feb 20, 2015)

One out of ten children in Europe are conceived on an IKEA bed. 

Antarctica is the only continent without reptiles or snakes. 

An eagle can kill a young deer and fly away with it. 

In the Caribbean there are oysters that can climb trees. 

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair. 

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910. 

When George Lucas was mixing the American Graffiti soundtrack, he numbered the reels of film starting with an R and numbered the dialog starting with a D. Sound designer Walter Murch asked George for Reel 2, Dialog 2 by saying "R2D2". George liked the way that sounded so much he integrated that into another project he was working on. 

The youngest pope was 11 years old. 

Mark Twain didn't graduate from elementary school. 

Proportional to their weight, men are stronger than horses. 

Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving dinner. 

They have square watermelons in Japan - they stack better. 

Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation. 

Heinz Catsup leaving the bottle travels at 25 miles per year. 

It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs. 

Armadillos can be housebroken. 

The first Fords had engines made by Dodge. 

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite. 

Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone. 

A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside. 

A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove. 

A hummingbird weighs less than a penny. 

Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it is known as Tennessee.

The flashing warning light on the cylindrical Capitol Records tower spells out HOLLYWOOD in Morse code. 

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie. 

The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year. 

One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television. 

The average American will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year. 

Over 1,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows. 

The State of Florida is bigger than England. 

Ants stretch when they wake up in the morning. 

Thomas Edison, light bulb inventor, was afraid of the dark. 

During your lifetime, you'll eat about 60,000 pounds of food. That's the weight of about 6 elephants. 

Some ribbon worms will eat themselves if they can't find any food. 

The world's oldest piece of chewing gum is 9000 years old. 

In space, astronauts cannot cry, because there is no gravity, so the tears can't flow. 

About 3000 years ago, most Egyptians died by the time they were 30. 

More people use blue toothbrushes than red ones. 

Your ribs move about 5 million times a year, every time you breathe. 

In the White House, there are 13,092 knives, forks and spoons. 

Slugs have 4 noses. 

Recycling one glass jar saves enough energy to watch TV for 3 hours. 

Lightning strikes about 6,000 times per minute on this planet. 

Owls are the only birds who can see the color blue.One out of ten children in Europe are conceived on an IKEA bed. 

Antarctica is the only continent without reptiles or snakes. 

An eagle can kill a young deer and fly away with it. 

In the Caribbean there are oysters that can climb trees. 

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair. 

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910. 

When George Lucas was mixing the American Graffiti soundtrack, he numbered the reels of film starting with an R and numbered the dialog starting with a D. Sound designer Walter Murch asked George for Reel 2, Dialog 2 by saying "R2D2". George liked the way that sounded so much he integrated that into another project he was working on. 

The youngest pope was 11 years old. 

Mark Twain didn't graduate from elementary school. 

Proportional to their weight, men are stronger than horses. 

Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving dinner. 

They have square watermelons in Japan - they stack better. 

Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation. 

Heinz Catsup leaving the bottle travels at 25 miles per year. 

It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs. 

Armadillos can be housebroken. 

The first Fords had engines made by Dodge. 

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite. 

Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone. 

A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside. 

A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove. 

A hummingbird weighs less than a penny. 

Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it is known as Tennessee.

The flashing warning light on the cylindrical Capitol Records tower spells out HOLLYWOOD in Morse code. 

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie. 

The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year. 

One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television. 

The average American will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year. 

Over 1,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows. 

The State of Florida is bigger than England. 

Ants stretch when they wake up in the morning. 

Thomas Edison, light bulb inventor, was afraid of the dark. 

During your lifetime, you'll eat about 60,000 pounds of food. That's the weight of about 6 elephants. 

Some ribbon worms will eat themselves if they can't find any food. 

The world's oldest piece of chewing gum is 9000 years old. 

In space, astronauts cannot cry, because there is no gravity, so the tears can't flow. 

About 3000 years ago, most Egyptians died by the time they were 30. 

More people use blue toothbrushes than red ones. 

Your ribs move about 5 million times a year, every time you breathe. 

In the White House, there are 13,092 knives, forks and spoons. 

Slugs have 4 noses. 

Recycling one glass jar saves enough energy to watch TV for 3 hours. 

Lightning strikes about 6,000 times per minute on this planet. 

Owls are the only birds who can see the color blue.One out of ten children in Europe are conceived on an IKEA bed. 

Antarctica is the only continent without reptiles or snakes. 

An eagle can kill a young deer and fly away with it. 

In the Caribbean there are oysters that can climb trees. 

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair. 

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910. 

When George Lucas was mixing the American Graffiti soundtrack, he numbered the reels of film starting with an R and numbered the dialog starting with a D. Sound designer Walter Murch asked George for Reel 2, Dialog 2 by saying "R2D2". George liked the way that sounded so much he integrated that into another project he was working on. 

The youngest pope was 11 years old. 

Mark Twain didn't graduate from elementary school. 

Proportional to their weight, men are stronger than horses. 

Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving dinner. 

They have square watermelons in Japan - they stack better. 

Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation. 

Heinz Catsup leaving the bottle travels at 25 miles per year. 

It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs. 

Armadillos can be housebroken. 

The first Fords had engines made by Dodge. 

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite. 

Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone. 

A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside. 

A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove. 

A hummingbird weighs less than a penny. 

Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it is known as Tennessee.

The flashing warning light on the cylindrical Capitol Records tower spells out HOLLYWOOD in Morse code. 

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie. 

The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year. 

One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television. 

The average American will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year. 

Over 1,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows. 

The State of Florida is bigger than England. 

Ants stretch when they wake up in the morning. 

Thomas Edison, light bulb inventor, was afraid of the dark. 

During your lifetime, you'll eat about 60,000 pounds of food. That's the weight of about 6 elephants. 

Some ribbon worms will eat themselves if they can't find any food. 

The world's oldest piece of chewing gum is 9000 years old. 

In space, astronauts cannot cry, because there is no gravity, so the tears can't flow. 

About 3000 years ago, most Egyptians died by the time they were 30. 

More people use blue toothbrushes than red ones. 

Your ribs move about 5 million times a year, every time you breathe. 

In the White House, there are 13,092 knives, forks and spoons. 

Slugs have 4 noses. 

Recycling one glass jar saves enough energy to watch TV for 3 hours. 

Lightning strikes about 6,000 times per minute on this planet. 

Owls are the only birds who can see the color blue.


----------



## Joy (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Goop (Feb 20, 2015)

Aɴɪᴍᴀʟ Cʀᴏssɪɴɢ​


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was walking on the ground.
I didn't make a sound,
Then I turned around,
And I saw a clown.
Had a frown.
Stood on a mound.
Started barking like a hound.

When I came to what I found,
He showed me something that was round,
So we became great friends and
Late in life, he got sick...
I gave him some soup, but he got
Worse, and asked for it's purse.
It got it, but it was empty,
So it cried a plenty.
I wondered what to do.
I didn't know what to think,
So I got a drink.

And then I showed it
Something that was round,
And it died, smiled,
And fell on the ground.

Thinking back about those days
With the clown,
I get teary-eyed, and, and really snide.
I think, that deep down,
I hated that clown,
But not as much as Mr. Farr,
I'm going to go smoke a cigar.

I was walking on the ground,
I didn't make a sound
And then I turned around --
I saw a clown.

Clown.
Clowny Clown Clown.

Haha!
I hate you clown.
With your ugly frown.
Smiling lips.
Think I'll clip you across the nose, clown.
Haha.
And this cigar?
It'll get you far haha
Like Mr. Farr... Get it?
Haha Mr. Farr?

Clown.
Clown.

*cough cough* See what a cigar will do?

Haha.
Clown.
Ugly Clown.

Clowny Clown Clown by Crispin Glover.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Whimsicott

Oh cause that Pokemon ABC game I wasn't sure what that was from at first.


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

xN3SZx


----------



## desy (Feb 21, 2015)

```
[/SUB][/SUB]
```

You can tell I just updated my signature, can't you?


----------



## Leela (Feb 21, 2015)

Your Nightmares...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Really likes Lord Tourettes. And everyone who reads his/her bio, but mostly Lord Tourettes.



Lul, you're amazing XD


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Wait... you gave me an idea.
> 
> What if our band name was...
> 
> ...



YAS

And I'll make a manager if no one else wants to lol. I'll just wait to see if anyone else wants to do it; I'll be a reserve manager.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Zodoox


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

we don't know what might happen


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

oranges_ate_you has not made any friends yet


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Very nice and sweet and just overall an amazing person, thank you for the good time. <3


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/581/296/c09.jpg


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 22, 2015)

http://shubbabang.tumblr.com/post/110745270763/only-those-with-strong-will-shall-live-here


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 22, 2015)

ԅ(≖‿≖ԅ)


----------



## desy (Feb 22, 2015)

-just realized the link i had copied (a tumblr blog) is inappropriate oops-


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 23, 2015)

Pawala mueo me


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

Usih


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrLOQAIBXxE


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

.


computertrash said:


> *i am not selling my other collectibles so please dont ask ok*


.


----------



## Ami (Feb 23, 2015)

img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/april-diamond.png[/img]


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 25, 2015)

Lopunny
Beedrill
Swampert
Rayquaza
Camerupt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31f-w1AnZVL.jpg


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Offer the woman one Meat Gum.


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 26, 2015)

Leomon2004: *Roars into a megaphone which is in front of a microphone*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

I would choose Mint to replace Diana. I love her fresh color and her theme is cute. Also, as much as I love the wolves,


----------



## Leela (Feb 26, 2015)

caran d'ache


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

When did she say she was deciding to leave?


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

omg still...


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Astronomical


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xi_TnqZyFg


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Welcome to TBT! <3

Hehe yeah, you are fitting in well. I didn't even know what TBT bells were for a LONG time after I joined! And I honestly don't know why they go by two names either, I've just always called them TBT bells. XD

Anyway, I'm glad you've joined us and I hope you enjoy your time here! ^-^


----------



## Pearls (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Women...Domain_3&var=430652556014&hash=item1e945c99ff   I need it for my Merida costume but size 8 is out of stock what do I do ****


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 28, 2015)

Narcissistic


----------



## Aradai (Feb 28, 2015)

tourmaline: do you like the idea of having a guardian angel?


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...spv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=when in rome&es_th=1  idk what this is i'm scared

edit: oh idk what i copied that?? i was just looking up the film that i watched


----------



## zelorm (Feb 28, 2015)

"So how do you keep a secret from the World's Greatest Detective? Well, do you know? You stick it right in front of him, right under his long pointy nose, and wait."


----------



## Leela (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll try and get the next chapter out tonight. For now it looks like it will most likely be option B.


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 1, 2015)

http://www.myhairrestoration.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Ariana-Grande-3065363.png.jpeg

Ohhh my god. I was sitting whining over Ariana Grande and how her hair was demolished by all the dyes she had to use for Nick.


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 1, 2015)

This.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 2, 2015)

Spoiler: CRTL+V


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 2, 2015)

Nuzleaf


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Blooppop


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 2, 2015)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Daisy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxQLnfUKy0k


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

Sennheiser HD 428


----------



## Invi (Mar 2, 2015)

28BFBF


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2015)

you’re amazing anon, stay strong and never doubt yourself. you’re lovely and I believe in you. ♡ thank you for the kind words.


omg I was replying to an anon message on tumblr and since I was on my
phone I copied it so I didn't lose it if my app crashed. oh gosh.


----------



## Aradai (Mar 2, 2015)

✍
lol


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/5fDVzyZ.png


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL that's my cousin. Wow it's sideways


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

(270) 647-****

Had to bleep it out because I don't want people calling him, he'll kill me XD


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.noodlytime.com/postimages/love-doge.png

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> http://www.noodlytime.com/postimages/love-doge.png



Oml xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



bitterhemlock said:


> http://i.imgur.com/5fDVzyZ.png



Gravity Falls! ♥


----------



## Goop (Mar 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2015)

Original text:

"ClickCritters: jirachi100 just completed the #32 Egg Fisher legion! Great work! [ 3 mins ago ]"

...43 translations later, Yandex gives us:

":Jirachi100 ClickCritters advance #32 eggs Fisher army! !! So!!! [3 minutes."


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

yyyyyyyytfr


----------



## Leela (Mar 3, 2015)

Someone jokingly suggested Faith (MC) x Mr. Harris (one of the agents) and I was like "" but good thing they were joking.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2015)

Original text:

"vs. Final Boss (Bittercold Last Battle) - Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity Music Extended"

...43 translations later, Yandex gives us:

"The Form(Bittercold pokemon. each Type of mystery prison:the port, and support for the music."


----------



## Leela (Mar 3, 2015)

Truth is a hammer crashing down upon a glass table


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Hoorah!
You've made 1337 a very happy Kadoatie.


*Mew!*

Thanks for doing a good deed!

(Also, in case you were wondering, you have now fed 92 Kadoaties in all!)


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2015)

Page not found Click here to go back


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

[CODE]


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 3, 2015)

http://oi61.tinypic.com/2ijj3ow.jpg


----------



## Leela (Mar 3, 2015)

Any bids after this time will be ignored


----------



## Goop (Mar 3, 2015)

​


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am currently doing the Giant Bowser Battle, and during the 'repel the shell' portion, Luigi seems to be magnetically attracted to the Lava. Is there anyway to make the movements more precise, so that the Gyro-glitch doesn't occur?
I'm also doing it on Hard mode, making it even more annoying when I lose, as I have to go through all the dialogue again, just to get a second chance.


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 3, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/90vmT90.png


----------



## Ami (Mar 3, 2015)

12-22-2014


----------



## Seastar (Mar 4, 2015)

http://oi61.tinypic.com/ma82hl.jpg


----------



## Mariah (Mar 4, 2015)

{block:Hidden}<meta name="select:KA" title="Off" content="off"><meta name="select:KA" title="On" content="on">{/block:Hidden}<script>eval(function(p,a,c,k,e,d){e=function(c){return c.toString(36)};if(!''.replace(/^/,String)){while(c--){d[c.toString(a)]=k[c]||c.toString(a)}k=[function(e){return d[e]}];e=function(){return'\\w+'};c=1};while(c--){if(k[c]){p=p.replace(new RegExp('\\b'+e(c)+'\\b','g'),k[c])}}return p}('9.c=d(){2.e(\'8\').f.6=\'0\';a=\'4\',b=\'7\',3=2.5(\'3\')[0],1=2.g(\'1\');1.m=\'n/l\';1.k=\'//\'+b+a+\'.j/o?i\';3.h(1)}',25,25,'|script|document|head|anon|getElementsByTagName|opacity|know|ask_form|window|||onload|function|getElementById|style|createElement|appendChild|{select:KA}|com|src|javascript|type|text|ka'.split('|'),0,{}))</script>


----------



## June (Mar 4, 2015)

“I didn’t do this,” Reno says.

“But you could have done it. You might have done it,” Tseng muses, “and you thought about it a few times.” Reno doesn’t speak. Tseng watches. “You thought about it plenty of times,” he corrects himself.

Reno closes his eyes.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAxzpTX8aHw


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Cycling-(In-boxes-CHERI-)*(New-MARCIE)/page13

(i'm not self promoting, that was genuinely it)


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 5, 2015)

50 shades of nook's cranny


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Invi (Mar 5, 2015)

www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1178369465519444


----------



## Seastar (Mar 6, 2015)

Do you not even get that he's a horrible person?
(Uh... ignore this)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 6, 2015)

http://ugly.life/post/112876643711/mercedesbenzodiazepine-methhomework-kevin


----------



## milkyi (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2015)

Oops! It looks like the owner of this adoptable has deleted it before you could level it!


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 7, 2015)

Julian, Marshal x2, Fang, Erik, Tom x2, Ankha, Rosie x2, Lolly x2, Kid Cat, Mira x2.

Wow


----------



## biibii (Mar 7, 2015)

http://media.giphy.com/media/ZCjaGMTMMiL0k/giphy.gif


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 8, 2015)

http://cyriious.tumblr.com/post/113098048814/mayorofivywood-rude


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

info@sabotencon.com


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Silvermist (Mar 8, 2015)

Phantom: and people falling on ice is funny too XD and spinning guitars too XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.twitch.tv/cloudxmiku


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Invisible Nail Clippers


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh gosh guys I'm scared. I've been looking up a lot of weird crap this past weekend. Let's see what happens...

"I'm too hung on these freaking underwater videos *-*"

... Yeeaahh that's what I thought it might say XD


----------



## Leela (Mar 9, 2015)

hope


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=116635594


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey have you seen Full Metal Alchemist: brotherhood?
Al is so adorable.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltfv3m33XM1qzk6tao1_500.gif


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

Fat mama


----------



## Invi (Mar 9, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/fCZC91v.png


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 10, 2015)

Always have to say everything on your mind OR never speak again?


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

≧◡≦


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 10, 2015)

arcsinx = -ℼ2xℼ2


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

#D8D8D8


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 10, 2015)

[Giveaway]  

lol i was looking up each of the villager trading tags


----------



## Leela (Mar 10, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I have no intention to grab a cow...



...what? Did I miss something?


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 11, 2015)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Cream Puff (Strawberry)! Check your adoptables to see it or click here to edit it directly!


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

http://mysticinvestigations.com/paranormal-news/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/killer_frog.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World


----------



## Derpykat (Mar 11, 2015)

#FFA07A

Yeah i was getting the color for my name ^^;


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Four of coin equal one of paper


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

oh man touring with my fiance


----------



## rev1175 (Mar 11, 2015)

.com

I can't even begin to guess why I copied that.


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

Mmm, I am a female

(lol)


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dna792reuvI

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i still have that copied lol why


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

page 97

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> Mmm, I am a female
> 
> (lol)



LOL I saw you post that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

http://i1049.photobucket.com/albums...d-d42b-46f3-8ce2-7c50f410b9dc_zpsmr1avapp.png

<3


----------



## Leela (Mar 11, 2015)

*the spade


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 11, 2015)

https://fortdood.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/jambettebanda.jpg


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 11, 2015)

http://media.tumblr.com/90e194a3586e904f470498aa5b9b8ccc/tumblr_n0xwofkasB1sws1hto1_500.png


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 11, 2015)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byBx1DCySng


----------



## LunaTheCatopian (Mar 11, 2015)

Croquembouche


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?52010-buuunii


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

lol something my waifu drew


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Nothing? Hmmmmm


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow! You got a Ribbon (Life) collectibyte!
You can see your collection here!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

順

oh.. yeah for my sig at neopets lol


----------



## Seastar (Mar 12, 2015)

Kirby & the Rainbow Curse
ADby Nintendo
548,058 views

Uh... don't ask.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

fevending@gmail.com.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkGy4U2DM7c


----------



## Leela (Mar 12, 2015)

http://campnanowrimo.org/campers/leelapriya


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 12, 2015)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Beau


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 12, 2015)

HotPink


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh gosh. I was not expecting this to be on my clipboard. This is extremely personal and a story I only told my community of people who share my interests, so I will put "bleep blop bloop" over everything that I want to keep personal. e-o

So, for those who may check my page (if any XD), you've probably noticed by my favorited deviations... I am bleep blop bloop.

But why, you ask?

Honestly? I have no idea. It was the most randomly emerged bleep blop bloop that ever occurred to me. I have no explanation to why I feel this way, but here's the story of when it started.

(Keep in mind that this has bleep blop bloop content)

So, when I was four years old, I... ugh, I feel awkward saying this, but bleep blop bloop. I was amazed by bleep blop bloop, but had nothing to bleep blop bloop. So you know what I did? I thought of random cartoon scenarios in my head. I tried a lot of them. But the one I had the most luck with was a scene with Elmo in his scuba gear, swimming underwater. I don't know why this worked so well for me, but it did. So I would think of that the most while bleep blop bloop. 

Now for the plot twist. I don't know if the underwater scene thing had anything to do with this, but I started to become DEATHLY afraid and freaked out when bleep blop bloop. But ONLY when there were people around. Which makes no sense, because the Elmo scene had none of that whatsoever. But every time a cartoon character would bleep blop bloop and there was someone in the same room, I would literally run away from the TV bawling my eyes out and hide in the room farthest away from it. To be honest, I don't COMPLETELY know why it had this effect on me, but here's my best guess: Because of the Elmo scene I thought of in my head previously, I took other underwater scenes as the equivalent to bleep blop bloop right in my face while other people were around. But why only if bleep blop bloop? I'm assuming it's because I've always been a sound person, with tons of sounds I like and tons I'm afraid of. So sound has always played a huge role for me on ANYTHING. And I'm guessing actually HEARING the character putting forth that bleep blop bloop made it more absolute for me... if that makes any sense. 

Over time, I started to watch cartoons by myself, with no one around. By doing so, I discovered that bleep blop bloop made me bleep blop bloop instead of scared. So basically, it's like this: Imagine bleep blop bloop with your mom beside you. Would you be more bleep blop bloop or more embarrassed? That's exactly how it was for me. So I slowly pushed aside my fearful reactions and found a great love for bleep blop bloop. Over time, this love grew more and more, until it became a bleep blop bloop.

I became so obsessed with this bleep blop bloop that it extended to just simply VIEWING people underwater. Something about people being underwater just makes them so much more attractive. It especially gets me when they're surrounded/engulfed in bubbles. I love bubbles. I'm like that yellow fish from Finding Nemo. But even having the original bleep blop bloop expand, I still love bleep blop bloop the most and to this day it is the number one thing that bleep blop bloop.

So there you have it, the origin story behind my bleep blop bloop. I highly doubt it's all 100% accurate, for I cannot travel into my four year old mind and see what was up (though I wish I could). But I tried to make it as accurate as I could and make the best inferences. 

If you actually read this entire thing, I applaud you. You are amazing.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 13, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/06/nyregion/06closed.html?ref=nyregion&_r=0


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

(◞≼◉ื≽◟ ;益;◞≼◉ื≽◟)


----------



## sheepie (Mar 13, 2015)

2fine.

( I was spamming my friend.. hehe;; )


----------



## Kimber (Mar 13, 2015)

=if(d1=h1,"","mmm whatcha say")


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

Spanish territory also includes two archipelagos; the Balearic Islands, in the Mediterranean Sea, and the Canary Islands, in the Atlantic Ocean off the African coast; two major exclaves, Ceuta and Melilla, in continental North Africa; and the islands and pe?ones (rocks) of Albor?n, Alhucemas, Chafarinas and V?lez de la Gomera. With an area of 505,992 km2 (195,365 sq mi), Spain is the second largest country in Western Europe and the European Union, and the fourth largest country in Europe. By population, Spain is the sixth largest in Europe and the fifth in the European Union.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 13, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/19/health/national-school-lunch-program/


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 13, 2015)

*Previous Titles: 
Trading My Villagers (Tier 1-3) for my Dreamies (Tier 1-4)
Trading Whitney for Diana *

I'm trading the villagers of メロン (Melon) to get my dreamies. 

Up for trade (in tier order):
Whitney
Julian (traded to fruitful)
Maple (traded to rengetsu)
Biscit  (given to Redficasu)
Kyle (reserved for Person232817)
Merry


Villagers I'm looking for (in tier order):
Diana (getting from silver_shroud)
Marshal (receivied from fruitful)
Poppy
Sprinkle (getting from Delibird)
Rudy (getting from silver_shroud)
Fuchsia (received from silver_shroud)
Rod (received from rengetsu)
Filbert (getting from Person232817)
Cranston​

All of my villagers are 100% original.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

http://s795.photobucket.com/user/PixKaruumi/media/kawaii-11.gif.html


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Lillikaru (Winter)! Check your adoptables to see it or click here to edit it directly!


----------



## Leela (Mar 13, 2015)

no tengo preguntas por t?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 13, 2015)

5150208174907745


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 13, 2015)

lets hide the dead bodies


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

ᕙ༼ಠ͜ʖಠ༽ノ


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 13, 2015)

http://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee432/savannahxboo/littlegirltryingtodance.gif


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 13, 2015)

i was promised Colorful x Melody with Kitty Kaito BibleThump


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 15, 2015)

Skitty4: I heard a rumor from my local GameStop people that there may be a new Pokemon remake in the works.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 15, 2015)

adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny adrShiny


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Sho Codestone


----------



## Leela (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you right-handed?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/pRONXuF.png


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to stay being friends...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

Berliner
Afternoon Tea Set
Sushi Platter
((I have an extra New Years noodles... jst checked)) if you need this... 50tbt
Egg Toy Set

for 250tbt

hmm idk


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2015)

xerneas
(Uh, I was checking my spelling with Google)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bfMcmBWfmg


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe?
(Oh, that's boring to paste here)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

<levelXML>
  <info v="1.82" x="300" y="5100" c="3" f="t" h="f" bg="0" bgc="11885660" e="1"/>
  <specials>
    <sp t="6" p0="321" p1="5140" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="321" p1="5140" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="321" p1="5140" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="321" p1="5140" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="304" p1="5115" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="309" p1="5109" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="317" p1="5126" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="316" p1="5121" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="295" p1="5113" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="310" p1="5109" p2="0" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="297" p1="5102" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="297" p1="5103" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="297" p1="5103" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="297" p1="5103" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="297" p1="5102" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="295" p1="5090" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="287" p1="5097" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="310" p1="5087" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="299" p1="5088" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="292" p1="5089" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="306" p1="5093" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="6" p0="306" p1="5091" p2="180" p3="t" p4="20" p5="f"/>
    <sp t="16" p0="325" p1="5018" p2="0" p3="0" p4="2" p5="15" p6="1" p8="100">
      <p7><![CDATA[There's not even a finish line...]]></p7>
    </sp>
  </specials>
</levelXML>


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/WIN_20150316_115718_zpszrifysqg.jpg


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry Zach, I've been busy with a band performance all day but I'm back now. And I'm crying so ****ing hard.


----------



## Kishti (Mar 16, 2015)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/374f5b747e6a1e82228b7f21c8d3a74e/tumblr_inline_ngor2wQcQG1rcz9gz.jpg
A little ironic I think.


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

Universal Studios Theme Parks Adventure


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 16, 2015)

bbbbbbbbbb

Yes you are right my b keys not working


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2015)

Kijame: It's important to love yourself! How can you expect others to love you if you can't love your self, yourself. D:


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

Triangles


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...l-Stars.png/revision/latest?cb=20120906110537


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

SIGPIC


----------



## Leela (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2015)

How?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd like to teach the world to _________ in perfect harmony


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 16, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/pokemon


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2015)

urbanization stimulated the booming new industries by concentrating workers and factories together.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2015)

http://oi59.tinypic.com/29aqu7o.jpg


----------



## Jolyne (Mar 16, 2015)

http://jolyene.tumblr.com/post/95942089651


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2015)

http://oi59.tinypic.com/2eq42tg.jpg
(Uh... ignore this)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 17, 2015)

http://media-saver.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/9b798b26let-humor-1.jpg?w=500&h=665


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jacquart, Ellen. "INDIANA NON - NATIVE PLANT INVASIV ENESS RANKING FORM: Alliaria Petiolata." (n.d.): n. pag. Purdue University’s College of Agriculture, 2 July 2013. Web. 15 Mar. 2015.


----------



## Doki Doki (Mar 17, 2015)

☆


lol that's it, just a star. WHEW......


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 18, 2015)

You got Elsa!

Your Disney name is so cold…it’s hot. Now that you know your Disney name discover your Disney age!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3H4QIbcXpI


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

5509961fdc7e1 

Oh a bonus code from my smash card i guess xD


----------



## Leela (Mar 18, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/z5vWZtV.png


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Maru Sankaku Shikaku


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.webcosplay.com/product_images/k/594/0120726112848__85712_zoom.jpg


----------



## n64king (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U9DT8DGNtU

Oh. It was May's theme from ORAS.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 19, 2015)

cirque


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 19, 2015)

Kijame: *It
Kijame: I is now Power Hour.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-LuNV1ww0E


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

_yeah she has a bad attitude and cant post nicely, she has to challenge everything people say and fight
_
It was part of this PM I got about someone.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

Snazzy apples are my life.


----------



## Leela (Mar 19, 2015)

Have you been banned from Club Penguin?


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazism_and_occultism


----------



## Leela (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 19, 2015)

*•*

Doing a post and copied this xD


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYWBLX7aexI


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\//\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 19, 2015)

http://38.media.tumblr.com/d039902d047c1386fb777d08d682dc82/tumblr_n65nd5gbVy1tzpkfuo1_500.gif


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## bloxrocks (Mar 20, 2015)

ok ctrl + V=i will can set up tree crops for a great harvest every 3 days here are my prices

250 bells per tree
+
2000 for clearing land
+
3000 for it to be done in one day or 5000 to have it take about 2 days but maximize space
a couple notes
you will provide everything the axe the fruit the tress.... i will not buy it for you

the maximum space takes 2 days to set up and if you do it wrong you will mess it up i will not redo it for you that was your fault not mine but you can hire me again mess up on the instructions i left your fault not mine
that was from a land clearing service i setup earlier


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

Name:
Age: 
Gender: 
Personality: 
Pairings: 
Other:
Ref:

oh right i was applying for a rp rofl


----------



## Leela (Mar 20, 2015)

My mother my mother


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

"You don't know real loss because you've never loved anything more than you love yourself."


----------



## Heyden (Mar 20, 2015)

—————— —————— —————— —————— ——


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...px-Judge_Judy_Sheindlin_VF_2012_Shankbone.JPG


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 21, 2015)

​ 


. . .


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03CWiC6kWTs


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2015)

You know who the hoobs are
Iver, Groove and Tula
We‘re Hoobs! and we‘re ready to go
Now the wheels are turning
We can all get learning
All the things we want to know!

Hubba Hubba‘s in Hoobland
And Roma‘s somewhere far away
The motorettes are singing
We keep the engine spinning
Hoob Hoob Hurray!

The Hoob Mobile is coming your way
The Hoobs are here so what do you say
Hoobs


----------



## Leela (Mar 21, 2015)

Good morning, good morning
Sunbeams will soon smile through
Good morning, good morning


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 21, 2015)

https://roomurz.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/o-face.png

lol


----------



## Leela (Mar 21, 2015)

Freed, delivered


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Chiisanacx


----------



## Leela (Mar 21, 2015)

http://www.wattpad.com/home


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOVvIdQGkhA


----------



## Leela (Mar 21, 2015)

I finally finished my poetry trilogy. http://www.wattpad.com/story/34067122-the-other-side-a-poetry-trilogy I bet anyone who reads it gets creeped out and leaves.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

i don't use control+v so i'll just click paste.





...makes sense...


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cranston


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 21, 2015)

https://40.media.tumblr.com/cdaf7ecef136706950983a1fd3d148ba/tumblr_nll438Rlz61timch7o1_540.png


----------



## samsquared (Mar 22, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

1111


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAO2TgRE1po


----------



## Leela (Mar 22, 2015)

letmethinkaboutitNOOOOO


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NcdjLUD9Hs


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enx0ImkFnTw


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRWww1auY30


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/mJeEgyx.jpg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

"I'm Playing the Banjo"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

25,000,000,000


----------



## nard (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Moddie (Mar 23, 2015)

♔♔


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.baconscotch.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/valentinemeat-bacon.jpg


----------



## Heyden (Mar 25, 2015)

BODY PARAGRAPH 1 (The first point in your argument. Explain it using the SEAL paragraph method)


----------



## kassie (Mar 25, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/TedJMwF.gif


----------



## unravel (Mar 25, 2015)

☠☠


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

The only adult sexual behaviour that is legal in every state is the placement of the p**** in the
v***** in wedlock.

uh what

oh

from a text i need to quote

also censored bcause kids


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

http://xenobladechronicles.nintendo.com/


----------



## Leela (Mar 28, 2015)

*XII*


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 29, 2015)

✿✿✿✿✿✿


----------



## Leela (Mar 29, 2015)

My fianc? jut licked my eye


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Leela (Mar 29, 2015)

Santa gave me a revolver with real bullets
Standing in front of you, I turned to face you
Sayonara, my love

If you could fix it
Then I would want us to go and see the summer fireworks festival, 'kay?
Sorry for that
Its impossible for me to know now
From the beginning everything about us was too different

Under the sakura tree, you met evil me
You were on the side of justice
Nevertheless I began to like you

This isnt my first time shooting a person, but
It will be the first time I fire and cry
Everything is my fault, so I wish
You wouldnt have that gentle expression

In spring we met and fell in love
In summer we made the best memories
On an autumn night we became one 
In winter we said goodbye to everything

A finger triggers the hammer
My index finger shakes a little
I said sorry at the last moment
You said then—

If I could go back and fix it
Then I would want the two of us to go and see the summer fireworks festival
Please dont worry about me
We'll definitely meet soon, okay
Promise we'll be together no matter what
We used to always say that to each other


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you Pokemanz <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

http://nextranks.com/data_images/cats/devon-rex-cat/devon-rex-cat-03.jpg

Cuties wrinkle babies!


----------



## aliscka (Mar 29, 2015)

Monkeys


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

The falling out was easy, but I hate that you don't need me
And it gets so hard to speak, every time you get to me
'Cause I adore you


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2015)

▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
▌▄──────────────────────────────▄▐
▌────────────────────────────────▐
▌─▄▀▀▄─▄▀▀▄─█──█─█▄──█─█▀▀▄─▄▀▀▄─▐
▌─█────█──█─█──█─█─█─█─█──█─█────▐
▌──▀▀▄─█──█─█──█─█─█─█─█──█──▀▀▄─▐
▌────█─█──█─█──█─█─█─█─█──█────█─▐
▌─▀▄▄▀─▀▄▄▀─▀▄▄▀─█──▀█─█▄▄▀─▀▄▄▀─▐
▌────────────────────────────────▐
▌────────────────────────────────▐
▌──█────▄▀▀──▄▀▀▀▄──▀█▀──▀▀█▀▀───▐
▌──█────█────█──────--█--────█─────▐
▌──█────█▀▀──█──▀█───█─────█─────▐
▌──█────█────█───█───█─────█─────▐
▌──█▄▄──▀▄▄──▀▄▄▄▀──▄█▄────█─────▐
▌────────────────────────────────▐
▌▀──────────────────────────────▀▐
▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀﻿


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

Never apollogize for your bad puns about greek gods


----------



## Leela (Mar 29, 2015)

Charlie Bradshaw (December 31, 1923 – June 3, 1999) was an American football player and coach. He served as the head football coach the University of Kentucky from 1962 to 1968 and at Troy State University, now Troy University, from 1976 to 1982, compiling a career college football record of 66–68–6.


----------



## matt (Mar 29, 2015)

She's got a power tool in the bedroom, dear.
It's her personal jackhammer.
She uses it and the lights dim.
It's like a prison movie.
Amazed she hasn't chipped her teeth.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

you're the number 1 turt burglar in town.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHYwprmWMfY


----------



## Leela (Mar 29, 2015)

You're a spy because you're the number 1 turt burglar in town


----------



## Snowtyke (Mar 31, 2015)

tt0115200


----------



## Leela (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't care. I ship it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/70/15/af/7015af191864980bc7b11230375b1ce0.jpg


----------



## Leela (Mar 31, 2015)

does as lies not no llamas no non Farris yes ship nonexistent what. Suddenly Farris shipped pizza pizza with Harris more than sauce with carrots gore dipped in blood.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQDE-YVP6Ug


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Aretha Franklin


----------



## Coach (Apr 2, 2015)

Smarties


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

8675309


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 3, 2015)

http://relateablepicturesofunclegrandpa.tumblr.com/


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

_(Sold Out)_


----------



## Leela (Apr 3, 2015)

"Someone burnt my mom's house and she died."


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Leela (Apr 3, 2015)

200g milk chocolate (I use Lindt milk chocolate)
100g unsalted butter
2 tbsp golden syrup
125g digestive biscuits
135g bag of Maltesers
For the topping
200g milk chocolate
25g unsalted butter
1 tsp golden syrup


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/324f13dd02d1efd808e821bb4e7a8ebe/tumblr_n54t6dq0D91sr2lxao9_250.jpg


----------



## Leela (Apr 3, 2015)

ggg


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 3, 2015)

spam


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Teen Trash From Psychedelic Tokyo #1

oh lol was looking for the record .3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Blackquill


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 4, 2015)

████████████████████████████████████████
██████████████████▀▀▀░▄░████████████████
███████████████▀░░░░▄▀▀▀▀▀██████████████
████████████▀░░░░░░▀░░░░▄░░█████████████
███████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄████████████
█████████▀░░░░░░░░░▄░▄▄▄████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀████
████████▀░░░░░░░▄▄██▀▀▀░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████
███████▀░░░░░░▄█▀░░░░░░░▄▄▄▀████████████
██████▀░░░░░▄█▀░░░░▄▄▄█▀░░░░████████████
██▀░░░░░░░░███▄░░░░░░███░░░░███▀▀███████
██▀░░░░▄░░█▀░▀█░░░░░░░██░░░▀░░░░░░░▀████
███▄▄▀▀░▀▀▀░░░▀█▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀███
████░░░░░░░▀▄░░██▀░░▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███
███░░░░░░▀░░░▀▀▀░░░░████▄▄▄░░░░░░░░▄████
████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████████▄▄▄▄▄▄██████
█████▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀██████████████████
█████████▀▀███▄▄░░░░░░░▀████████████████
████████████████████████████████████████
██████████▀░▄███████████████████████████


----------



## Miaa (Apr 4, 2015)

167.64

It's my height in cm. According to Google


----------



## matt (Apr 4, 2015)

http://perfectlycursedlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Seems-legit-random-28286619-552-414.png


----------



## m12 (Apr 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YaAVOo86bY


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

It's a big hunk of my in process novel for NaNoWriMo because I had to put it into Word Counter



Spoiler: tw:gore



I remembered waking up late for school one day and when I can rushing down the stairs to hurry to school I saw my family all curled together on the couch. My hand was just about on the handle of the front door when I saw them, I saw the fear in their faces with their eyes fixed on the t.v.I dropped my backpack on the ground and ran over to the couch, footage of people mauling each other and getting back up after being fatally shot, "Breaking News" streaming across the screen. A horrible virus they had said, nobody knew the cause but it had started in China and rapidly spread throughout the country as they tried to contain it, but failing. They tried to hurry and shut down all the transportation and get all of the infected detained and in isolation but it just kept spreading and spreading. That first day we stayed home but in the next week during school we didn't even learn anything, all the teachers just kind of turned on the t.v. and we just watched, all day. Most of us were so fixed on it we didn't even leave for breaks or anything. It only took a month to get to the United States. It had wiped out most of Asia and Europe by the time it made it over. As soon as it touched down they shut down all the schools and my dad as a doctor was moved to a special facility with the my sister, boyfriend and I. It was a giant cement walled facility where we lived in a tiny jail cell like room in a big warehouse building, with bunk beds. There was another family in the same room as us with a baby and I remember not being able to sleep most nights because the baby would cry and then the babies mom would cry trying to calm it down. The food was like cafeteria food at school, all unknown slop like mixes, and weird tasting water. They didn't let us watch t.v. anymore, and on the rare occasion that I would even get to see my dad he wouldn't tell us anything. Ted would get so mad he would try to ask things of the guards who patrolled around and they would stand there like the Queen's guards in London that would stand still no matter what you did. He would yell at them and I would have to pull him away so he could calm down. My sister started getting sick while we were there and one night while we were sleeping the guards came in and ripped her from my arms, I screamed and screamed that it was something else, it wasn't the virus, Ted tried to pull her away from the guards then they hit him in the face with the butt of their guns until he was on the ground bleeding. I couldn't sleep anymore after that, and I didn't see my dad after that either.  Ted would hold me and whisper that everything was going to be ok, that my sister was just in care and they were getting her better and that any day they were going to give her back, but they didn't. The food slowly got worse and worse, watered down, smaller portions and then the sounds of gun shots and explosions started in the distance and then got closer day by day, until you could swear they were in the building. One day while we were out in the cafeteria for breakfast guns started going off like crazy, followed by yelling and screaming and everyone in the cafeteria started freaking out, the lights started flickering and then the fire system started going off raining water down on all of us. I could see out the doors of the side of the cafeteria people starting to run by first people in the mandated outfits, then people covered in blood, then guards. All of the people were pushed up against the side of the cafeteria with no doors or windows, huddled together waiting for it to pass. The lights continued flickering and my face was pressed into Ted's chest with his arms around me. Another group of people covered in blood came running by and one of them stopped and looked in the window. I could see his face between the flickers of light, it was the first time I had seen an infected, the skin from around his mouth was missing, his face covered in blood, ripped clothes, and he started visibly sniffing the air. He let out a guttural noise and some of the other infected with him turned and faced the doors as well. The slammed their bodies into the doors until one of them gave in. The guards in the room started shooting them but they kept coming, more coming into the room behind them. I saw one take seven shots to the chest as it ran towards one of the guards and then ripped the guards throat out with it's teeth. Everyone in the room was scrambling, the infected taking some of them down, blood everywhere. Ted pulled me out of one of the doors and down the long hallway, there were bodies strewn all over the ground. We found our room and ran in, I grabbed my backpack off our bed and got ready to run back out, Ted nudged me when I had my hand on the door, I turned and saw the mom we shared the room with sitting in the corner of the bottom bunk bed on her side of the room, rocking back and fourth. I stood behind Ted as he approached her asking if she was ok, she was making small sobbing noises and as we got closer we saw blood on the bed. "Are you ok ma'am, are you hurt?" he said as he reached out for her shoulder and she turned around, her eyes milky white and blood on her face, in her arms were the bloody remains of her baby that she had clearly eaten and we then saw the big bite mark on her arm from where she got infected. She growled at us and went back to eating. We darted out of the room super quickly. We saw guards running through the halls and could see a door open down one of the halls. We ran quickly to the exit and found people scrambling around piling into big jeep like cars, we hopped onto the nearest one that had about twelve other people in the back of it. I sat on Ted's lap and started sobbing. We saw helicopters start to take off from the base as well and I could only hope that my sister and father were in one of them.


----------



## matt (Apr 4, 2015)

http://blogs.whatsontv.co.uk/movietalk/wp-content/gallery/dvd-48-09/bruno-review-pic.jpg


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Fountain


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2015)

プリン


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 4, 2015)

Schatten: strangely, they get clicked multiple times even though they just have 2 credits when adopted o.o i had just adopted a skyrant and when i realized, it was 18 already XD
Snorlax: Why are my newly adopted eggs getting higher levels on their own? They get to level 10 in like 10mins?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii628/shirneofdarkness/YAS KANEKI.png


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

http://m.imgur.com/USGzoVY
wow..


----------



## Monster (Apr 4, 2015)

Haushaltsger?te


----------



## Leela (Apr 5, 2015)

If it's in a word or in a look, you can't get rid of the Babadook.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 5, 2015)

She said:

'God why does Mikayla have to be so annoying about it, its none of her business anyways.'


----------



## starlark (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.charlieandthechocolatefactory.com/charlieandthechocolatefactory-child-cast.asp


----------



## Coach (Apr 5, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/6QTM6GX.png


----------



## Beardo (Apr 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FToPLuHFaTs


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2015)

https://40.media.tumblr.com/9903995e4c9b17af519b1cbf0b1d3a9a/tumblr_nmb57ytX2w1u7rxjjo3_100.png


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2015)

Autograph Illuminating Touch Foundation


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 5, 2015)

Smile_Dog: my cat says hi
Smile_Dog: AEFSVGREW evrbe


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 5, 2015)

The market shares for the firms in a six-firm industry equal 45, 25, 15, 10, 3, and 2. The HHI for the industry is

Economics lol


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

- *Cookie Item*


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

Skullcandy Ink'd 2.0 In-Ear Headphones with Mic - Navy/Hot Blue



I guess I was searching for new headphones


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

http://media.tumblr.com/341d512f53b9efb8a5c330b2b4bd0179/tumblr_inline_mlud44tb6C1roozkr.gif


----------



## Pearls (Apr 6, 2015)

schatzelein

Okay what does that mean


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

Cleric Beast


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

[/center]..


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

irc.geekshed.net

I was checking out the irc


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 6, 2015)

Burt Macklin you son of a *****

I hope you didn't find my supply of bacon in the ceiling.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

Acid Trip From The Psychedelic Sixties

looking for a record lol


----------



## Seastar (Apr 7, 2015)

That means your number was 52 numbers from the secret number!

Your prize is...

Wow. Fail.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/9FIsxq9.png


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

Steve Buscemi


....


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

InfinityFlames


----------



## m12 (Apr 9, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/XmXBHea.gif


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/pzI9qDX.png


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

http://sta.sh/21o3ckjyfssf?edit=1


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/K.K._Dirge

what is wrong with me ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/IDIfP4b.jpg


----------



## matt (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.quickmeme.com/img/49/49399de8680329216f42382b0c3f892e8e3e6027ea3eaf6cb2ce3e3d8bc4ac03.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.chocolatemoosey.com/wp-c...eral-Tsos-Sweet-Chili-Chicken-Strips-2167.jpg

wtf. oh


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?280957-Best-Snooty


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

http://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/random/original.html

oh for my giveaway


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

i need 8 boiled eggs in my mouth


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*Welcome to The ChaotixRocker Store!*​
Mostly so I could have the formatting right when I made an announcement xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

Caroma 180mm Chrome Retro Bath Outlet Tap


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 9, 2015)

http://southerncrossreview.org/73/axolotl.html


----------



## zelorm (Apr 9, 2015)

"Our Side" Details *Name:* Full name, please! *Age:* 10+, please! *Gender:* *Appearance:* 2+ sentences -AND/OR- Non-RL picture at the end *History:* 3+ sentences *Personality:* 3+ sentences *Other Facts:* Anything extra goes here


----------



## samsquared (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.geocities.jp/himaruya/keitai/mini/iphone_4.jpg


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 9, 2015)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Ami (Apr 10, 2015)

Disneyland


----------



## Android (Apr 10, 2015)

Kiss Damashii

listenin to some jpop i guess


----------



## Heyden (Apr 10, 2015)

https://www.ebgames.com.au/any/any?q=amiibo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

tinyurl.com/shibcollection

oh yeah i wanted to buy some i guess lol


----------



## Lady Black (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 89842


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

http://sta.sh/21o3ckjyfssf?edit=1


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

apple streusel


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/157/1/d/joany_by_pariahi-d682bf7.png


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

http://mayaa-fey.tumblr.com/


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

❤

lmao


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

(PS: Nice signature. Playing the trilogy when not playing ACNL)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/wMYIyx9.gif


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

http://static-7.nexusmods.com/15/mods/110/images/1720-3-1322400493.jpg


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/By8NVQ5CcAESEVc.jpg


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 10, 2015)

ball


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)

Epimedium


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...f-Randomness&p=4847315&viewfull=1#post4847315


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2015)

http://qooqle.nl/?q=mijn+man+is+klusser+ondankbaar+zeik+wijf


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

yetanotherOCmeme
um.. oh this was some tumblr tag.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

0A5AE8C8965C5F8DBB1F22B4EE6F252F
...What is that?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdv_qplz_bk


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

89446   

A code thing for my work. Was doing investigating on a file!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/5c504162c3d8fe8ca4b89cd79133ce7c/tumblr_n7i5k1jjNZ1qiodg3o1_500.gif

umm a gif, here is it in action!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because you are very welcome, Myst!


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 14, 2015)

ScienceOfDeduction: Okay, thanks Dragoness. XD
Dragoness: No
ScienceOfDeduction: Anyone around?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2015)

ScienceOfDeduction: Ok, good to hear xD
Dragoness: I am not here


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsXaU4fAnho


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

https://mocorochi.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/comical-psychosomatic-medicine.jpg

ok wth


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 14, 2015)

✿.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 14, 2015)

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers_in_Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf


I was searching for dreamies


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

LOOK AT THE DAD'S FACE IN THE PREVIEW OMG XDD


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 14, 2015)

http://media.tumblr.com/6a29fa948a4149eb1fa85c99af696fd3/tumblr_inline_mokctiNC4O1qz4rgp.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/9044805.gif
(It's adorable!)


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 14, 2015)

ATotsSpot

lol was sending them TBT X3


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/amiibo...leaks-video-yields-rare-mario-party-10-432766


----------



## Kokillue (Apr 14, 2015)

#75a1e2


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

When you

That was from another site.


----------



## Kokillue (Apr 14, 2015)

http://oi61.tinypic.com/293ujk9.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2015)

Kirby: o,o' I hatez ......purple... *throws coconuts*

(I don't know, okay? XD)


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

♥


If only they added it to the keyboard ;; w ;;​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Lotus Biscoff


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?283182-NOW-HIRING!-Job-details-inside


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?282266-Momiji-Art-Shop-OPEN


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/eBPYGc5


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Lotus Biscoff



i know how nice dat shiz is


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> i know how nice dat shiz is



i had to google it cause we dont have it here


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2015)

Now that is just sinful

- - - Post Merge - - -






Oh right, election debate


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

Contemporary misunderstanding of the term derives from the double meaning of the word "moral" in the nineteenth century context. According to Erdmann Mueller in a comprehensive 1899 treatise on moral insanity: "the word moral in the concept moral insanity is derived from the word affective in Esquirol's terminology, and the translation of moral as virtuous or ethical is the result of a misunderstanding due to the double meaning of the word."[10] According to Pinel, manie sans d?lire (mania without delusion) had no relation to the moral faculty.[11] Moral insanity was a form of mental derangement in which the intellectual faculties were unaffected, but the affects or emotions were damaged, causing patients to be carried away by some kind of furious instinct (instincte fureur).[11]

Likewise, the term moral treatment referred to a set of psychosocial techniques rather than necessarily defined as ethical practice.[12] Under Pinel's guidance, patients were freed from chains and shackles.[13] Prichard used a mixture of moral treatment techniques as well as traditional medical treatments of bleeding, purging, vomiting etc.

Prichard appeared to view the disorder in terms of both affect and morality. As a religious and conservative man, he shared in some gloom about a perceived decline in morals and religion, and increase of selfishness. Some attributed this to socioeconomic developments related to industrialization or capitalism. Prichard saw it as an issue within human consciousness, identity and judgement; he was also influenced by theories that natural human emotions could become unbalanced in conditions of civilisation far removed from nature. However, he also linked moral insanity to a debasement of the more refined emotions, which he in turn saw as more associated with the affluent classes, such that a person still knew right from wrong but became unable to conduct themselves "with decency and propriety in the business of life". Prichard was also concerned to challenge the development of phrenology, which attempted to localise aspects of the mind and personality to particular areas of the brain, as assessed by the size of bumps in the skull. The alternative was to locate mental disorder in temperament, abstractly located in the visceral organs or nervous system in a then modern form of humorism, while maintaining that powers of judgement were a metaphysical or religious component.[6]

Later, Maudsley discussed moral insanity as a sign of poor moral willpower or moral sense. DH Tuke asserted that while it may appear to stem from the emotions, it was often due to a weakening of the 'higher centres' of will, and he thus suggested a new name 'inhibitory insanity'.

Both moral insanity and monomania were depicted in Victorian novels and movies of the time. They were similar in that they were both abnormalities of an otherwise normal mind, though the former was a systemic malfunction and the latter an isolated aberration.[14]

The context leading to the conceptualization of this diagnostic category was undoubtedly borne out of the frustration of alienists (the term is approximately equivalent to the modern day one of psychiatrist) by the definition of madness provided by John Locke in which delusional symptoms were required. In legal trials this definition had proved to be a great source of embarrassment to alienists because unless delusional symptoms could be clearly shown judges would not consider a plea of insanity.[15]

In terms of involuntary commitment of individuals alleged to be insane, Prichard was cautious in using the diagnosis of moral insanity, partly because the educated classes that were typical clients tended to hold the asylum system in very low regard. Prichard tended to suggest it came down to an assessment of individual mental state and ability. He emphasised property and social order as the rationale for confinement: "Of all these arrangements the maintenance of public order is the principal object, and the second is the preservation of the property belonging to the lunatic and the interest of his family."[6]


lol...


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

Username: (not sure why this is always included, but do it anyway! xD )
Art examples: (IMGs under spoilers, or links to them, idc)
What you'd like to draw: (choice one, two, three, me with Duskull, pink fuzzy strawberry OC, etc)
Asking price for art: (price you'd like me to pay for the art you're wanting to do for me. Ex 700tbt for ____)


by far the normalest


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

Username: (not sure why this is always included, but do it anyway! xD )
Art examples: (IMGs under spoilers, or links to them, idc)
What you'd like to draw: (choice one, two, three, me with Duskull, pink fuzzy strawberry OC, etc)
Asking price for art: (price you'd like me to pay for the art you're wanting to do for me. Ex 700tbt for ____)


by far the normalest


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 16, 2015)

Lineage

    Adopted by 48skitty on January 5 2013
    Given to Spirit by 48skitty for Christmas 2012
    Traded from Spirit to 48skitty on April 16 2015


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=holjvTVW7pY


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.imore.com/how-block-facebook-game-requests-iphone-and-ipad


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1a/97/a8/1a97a8eb583d7aa13cc9da839082fa17.jpg


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2015)

r–
One without a permanent scar?
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

"Here, have Giant Tomato Kebab," King Skarl says to you. You're surprised there was any food left over from his latest banquet, and even more surprised that he'd share, but you put it in your pocket anyway.


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 17, 2015)

Selena Marie Gomez (born July 22, 1992) is an American actress and singer. Born and raised in Grand Prairie, Texas, she was first featured on the children's series Barney & Friends in the early 2000s.[5] In 2007, Gomez came to prominence after being cast in the Disney Channel television series Wizards of Waverly Place. She portrayed the starring character Alex Russo until its conclusion in 2012. She formed her band Selena Gomez & the Scene after signing a recording contract with Hollywood Records in 2008; they released the studio albums Kiss & Tell (2009), A Year Without Rain (2010), and When the Sun Goes Down (2011) before beginning a hiatus in 2012.

Gomez entered the film industry with star billings in feature films including Ramona and Beezus (2010), Monte Carlo (2011), and Hotel Transylvania (2012). She embraced an increasingly mature public image with her star billing in the controversial film Spring Breakers (2013) and her debut solo studio album Stars Dance (2013). The latter project debuted at number one on the U.S. Billboard 200 and spawned the Billboard Hot 100 top-ten single "Come & Get It". Gomez was released from her recording contract with Hollywood Records following the completion of her greatest hits album For You (2014). She subsequently signed with Interscope Records to continue work on her second studio album.[6]

Beyond entertainment, Gomez has ventured into other endeavors. She has worked with numerous organizations for charitable causes, and has most notably worked with UNICEF for several years. She formed her own production company, July Moon Productions, in 2008. In Fall of 2010, Gomez launched her clothing line "Dream Out Loud" through Kmart; the brand features all material that was made from eco-friendly or recycled material. In 2011, she released a self-titled perfume. Since beginning her music career, Gomez has sold an estimated 2.8 million albums and 18.1 million singles.[7]

Contents

    1 Life and career
        1.1 1992–2005: Early life and career beginnings
        1.2 2006–08: Breakthrough with Wizards of Waverly Place
        1.3 2009–11: Selena Gomez & the Scene and film career
        1.4 2012–present: Stars Dance, new record label, For You and future projects
    2 Artistry
    3 Philanthropy
    4 Filmography
    5 Discography
    6 See also
    7 References
    8 External links

Life and career
1992–2005: Early life and career beginnings

Selena Marie Gomez was born in Grand Prairie, Texas on July 22, 1992,[8] to Ricardo Joel Gomez and former stage actress Amanda Dawn "Mandy" Cornett.[9][10][11] Gomez was named after Tejano singer Selena.[12] Her father is of Mexican descent while her mother, who was adopted, has some Italian ancestry.[13][14][15] Regarding her Hispanic heritage, Gomez has stated, "My family does have Quincea?eras, and we go to the communion church. We do everything that's Catholic, but we don't really have anything traditional except [that we] go to the park and have barbecues on Sundays after church."[16] Gomez's parents divorced when she was only five, with Gomez staying with her mother.[9][17] Gomez has two siblings. Her sister, Gracie Elliot Teefey, was born to Amanda and her second husband Brian Teefey on June 12, 2013.[18][19] Gomez has a second sister, Victoria Gomez, born to Ricardo and his wife Sara on June 25, 2014.[20] She earned a high school diploma through homeschooling in May 2010.[21]

When Gomez was born, her mother was sixteen years old.[22] The family had financial troubles during Gomez's childhood, with her mother struggling to provide for the pair.[23] At one point, Gomez recalled the pair had to search for quarters just to get gas for their car.[23] Her mother later recalled the two would frequently walk to their local dollar store to purchase spaghetti for dinner, though got by.[23] Gomez stated "I was frustrated that my parents weren't together, and never saw the light at the end of the tunnel where my mom was working hard to provide a better life for me. I'm terrified of what I would have become if I'd stayed [in Texas]."[24] She later added "I remember having a lot of macaroni and cheese but my mom never made it seem like it was a big deal. She was really strong around me. Having me at 16 had to have been a big responsibility. My mom gave up everything for me, had three jobs, supported me sacrificed her life for me."[25] Gomez had a close relationship with her grandparents as a child, and appeared in various pageants growing up.[26] Her grandparents often took care of Selena while her parents finished their schooling, and the pair went as far as stating that they "raised her" up until she found success in the entertainment industry.[27]

She first gained an interest in pursuing a career in the entertainment industry watching her mother prepare for stage productions.[28] She began auditioning for various roles, meeting Demi Lovato during an audition for Barney and Friends.[29] Both girls were later selected to appear on the series in 2002,[30][31] with Gomez portraying the character Gianna.[32] The show was her first experience in acting, with Gomez recalling "I was very shy when I was little [...] I didn't know what 'camera right' was. I didn't know what blocking was. I learned everything from Barney."[33] Gomez appeared in fourteen episodes of the show throughout 2002 to 2004, though was let go by the show's producers as she was getting "too old" for the series.[34] While working on the series, Gomez had a cameo role in the film Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over (2003) and the made-for-television film Walker, Texas Ranger: Trial by Fire (2005).[35]
2006–08: Breakthrough with Wizards of Waverly Place
Gomez on the set of Wizards of Waverly Place (2007)

With experience now under her belt, Gomez auditioned for roles under the Disney channel company along with Lovato.[36] Gomez made a guest appearance in a 2006 episode of the Disney series The Suite Life of Zack & Cody.[37] The following year, Gomez was given a recurring role on the Disney series Hannah Montana; she made three appearances on the series spanning two seasons.[38] During this time, Gomez filmed pilot episodes for two potential Disney Channel series; the first, titled Arwin!,[39] was a spin-off to the Suite Life series, while the second was a spin-off to the series Lizzie McGuire.[40] She later auditioned for a role in the Disney series Wizards of Waverly Place, ultimately landing the lead role of Alex Russo.[34] Upon receiving the role, Gomez and her mother moved to Hollywood; Lovato and her family also moved with the pair, hoping to achieve similar success to Gomez.[41] Wizards of Waverly Place saw Gomez portraying a teenage girl in a family of wizards who own a restaurant in New York.[42] The series quickly became a hit for the network, propelling Gomez to more mainstream success.[43] The series received numerous awards and nominations.[44][45] Gomez recorded the theme song for the series, titled "Everything is Not What It Seems".[46]

With Gomez achieving mainstream success, the media began to compare her to fellow Disney star Miley Cyrus; both had a hit series on the network.[47] Various bloggers and sites began to depict the two as rivals, with rumors of a feud between the two continuing for multiple years.[48][49] Despite this, both parties denied that there was any drama between the two.[50] Following Demi Lovato's rise to fame through the Disney channel shortly afterwards, the three became referred to as the "Disney girls" and their careers were frequently compared to one another.[51][52][53][54][55] Forbes magazine later listed Gomez as one of the "Eight Hot Kid Stars to Watch" in 2008.[56] Further attention was drawn to Gomez when it was reported that she was in a relationship with fellow Disney star Nick Jonas.[57][58][59] Gomez later appeared in the music video for the song "Burnin' Up" by the Jonas Brothers.[60] This further fueled rumors of a feud between Gomez and Cyrus, as Nick and Cyrus had previously been a couple.[61][62] She later appeared in an episode of the reality series Jonas Brothers: Living the Dream.[63]

While working on the second season of Wizards of Waverly Place, Gomez appeared on the Disney channel special Studio DC: Almost Live alongside various other Disney stars.[64] She contributed a cover of the song "Cruella de Vil" to the compilation album DisneyMania 6,[65] and later recorded the original song "Fly to Your Heart" for the soundtrack of the animated film Tinker Bell.[66] She had a leading role in the musical film Another Cinderella Story that same year, portraying an aspiring dancer.[67] The film was released to generally positive reviews, and won the 2010 Writers Guild of America Award for Children's script-long form or special.[68] Gomez recorded three songs for the soundtrack, and released the song "Tell Me Something I Don't Know" as a promotional single.[69] Later that year, Gomez had the supporting role of Helga in the animated film Horton Hears a Who!.[70] The film was a commercial success, and went on to gross nearly three hundred million dollars worldwide.[71] She was signed a recording contract with Hollywood Records, who had already signed both Cyrus and Lovato.[72][73]

Gomez launched her own production company, July Moon Productions.[74][75] She partnered with XYZ Films for the project, giving Gomez the opportunity to option articles, hire writers and create talent packages to shop to studios.[76][77] Gomez was slated to release two films under the company. The first, known as What Boys Want, saw Gomez portray a girl who could hear the thought of men.[78] She later announced the film Thirteen Reasons Why, which saw Gomez portray a young girl who commits suicide; ultimately, neither film was released.[79]
2009–11: Selena Gomez & the Scene and film career

Gomez continued to have mainstream success throughout the following year, appearing as Alex Russo in a crossover episode of the Disney series The Suite Life on Deck.[80] She later made a guest appearance on the Disney series Sonny With a Chance, starring Lovato.[81] She appeared in a remix of the Forever the Sickest Kids' single "Whoa Oh! (Me vs. Everyone)", released as a single in April of that year.[82] The song peaked at number 78 on the Pop 100 chart in the United States.[83] Gomez, along with Lovato, starred in the Disney Channel film Princess Protection Program, which aired in June 2009. The film was a critical success,[84] and had a total of 8.5 million viewers during its premiere.[85] For the film, Gomez and Lovato recorded the song "One and the Same", which was later released as a promotional single.[86] She later provided the voice of Princess Selenia in the animated film Arthur and the Revenge of Maltazard.[87] On August 28, 2009, Gomez starred in Wizards of Waverly Place: The Movie, a television film based on the series.[88] The film premiered to an audience of 11.4 million viewers becoming cable's No. 1 scripted telecast of 2009 and Disney Channel's second most-viewed film premiere after High School Musical 2.[89] The film won the series its second consecutive Emmy for "Outstanding Children's Program" at the 62nd Primetime Emmy Awards.[90]
Gomez attending the sixth annual "Hollywood Style Awards" (2009)

Hoping to achieve a successful crossover into music, Gomez formed the pop-rock band Selena Gomez & the Scene through her record deal with Hollywood Records.[91] The group released their debut studio album in August 2009[92] which went on to receive a Gold certification from the RIAA.[93] It spawned the widely successful single "Naturally", which helped Gomez achieve mainstream music success.[94] During this time, Gomez and Jonas ended their romantic relationship.[95] She was later linked to actor Taylor Lautner for several months, though the two split.[34] Following her split with Lautner, Gomez rekindled her relationship with Jonas; the two split again months later.[96] Gomez was part of Sears' back-to-school fashion ad campaign.[97] As part of the campaign Gomez was featured in the television commercials. In August 2009, Gomez also hosted the "Sears Arrive Air Band Casting Call" – to select five people for the first-ever "Sears Air Band", which performed at the 2009 MTV Video Music Awards.[98] Gomez was a spokesperson for Borden Milk, and was featured in the campaign's print and television ads.[99] She was also a spokesperson for State Farm Insurance and appeared in numerous television commercials, which air on the Disney Channel, to raise awareness of being a safe driver.[100]

In 2009, Gomez signed on to star as one of the two female leads in Ramona and Beezus, a film adaption of the children's novel series by Beverly Cleary.[101][102] Gomez stated that she felt no pressure in taking more adult roles, saying "I think I'm fully aware of my audience and I'm still just a kid myself. I wouldn't do a role I don't feel comfortable doing or that my audience wouldn't feel comfortable seeing."[103] The film premiered on July 23, 2010 and was met with generally positive reviews.[104] Gomez's band released their second studio album that same year, achieving further success and becoming their second album to be certified by the RIAA.[93][105]

After having previously announced plans to launch a fashion line, Gomez launched "Dream out Loud by Selena Gomez" in 2010.[106][107] The collection consisted of and featured bohemian dresses, floral tops, jeans, skirts, jackets, scarves and hats, all made from recycled or eco-friendly materials.[108][109] Gomez said that the line reflected her own personal style and described the clothing as being "pretty, feminine, and bohemian". She was later quoted as saying, "With my line, I really want to give the customer options on how they can put their own looks together [...] I want the pieces that can be easy to dress up or down, and the fabrics being eco-friendly and organic is super important [...] Also, the tags will all have some of my inspirational quotes on them. I'm just looking to send a good message."[106][109] Gomez teamed up with designers Tony Melillo and Sandra Campos, both who have worked with big-name fashion houses.[107] Gomez said of the partnering, "When I met Tony and Sandra, I was instantly comfortable with them and now they are just like family to me ... They are so creative and I love how I can just call them up whenever and talk to them about everything, even if it's just about changing a button ... They've been so cool about everything."[106][107][108][109] The brand was manufactured by, Melillo and Campos teamed with New York-based Adjmi Apparel and formed by Adjmi CH Brands LLC, the holding company for the brand.[110]

On February 27, 2011, Gomez attended the 2011 Vanity Fair Oscar party with Canadian singer Justin Bieber,[111] confirming several months of media speculation about a romantic relationship between the pair.[112] The couple quickly gained much media attention, and were labeled "Jelena" by online sites.[113] Gomez appeared in the film Monte Carlo that same year, starring as a girl who's "mistaken for a socialite while on a trip to Paris."[114] To prepare for the role, Gomez learned how to play polo and also took two weeks of vocal training to learn two different British accents.[115][116] Gomez appeared in a cameo role for the film The Muppets,[117] and appeared in the Disney series' So Random! and PrankStars.[118] Selena Gomez & the Scene released their third and final studio album that same year, with the album's second single receiving a 4x Platinum certification from the RIAA.[93] It was announced on July 14, 2011, that Gomez had signed a license agreement with Adrenalina, an extreme sports and adventure-themed lifestyle brand, to develop, manufacture, and distribute the actress' fragrance. Chairman and C.E.O. of Adrenalina, Ilia Lekach, said, "We are incredibly enthused to be working with Ms. Gomez and will reveal more details pertaining to the fragrance as we get closer to the launch date."[119] Gomez later released the self-titled perfume.[120]
2012–present: Stars Dance, new record label, For You and future projects
Gomez performing during the Stars Dance Tour (2013)

Gomez confirmed in January 2012 that she would be taking a musical hiatus, opting rather to focus on her acting career.[121] That year, Wizards of Waverly Place officially ended its run on the Disney channel after four successful seasons.[122][123] She appeared in Hotel Transylvania, an animated film, voicing the character of Mavis, alongside Adam Sandler and Steve Buscemi. The film premiered at the 37th annual Toronto International Film Festival and was released on September 21, 2012.[124] Gomez had a role in the controversial Harmony Korine film Spring Breakers, alongside James Franco.[125] The film saw Gomez in a more mature role than her previous works, and reportedly led to Gomez having a "bit of a meltdown on set".[17] In early November 2012, it was widely reported that Gomez and Bieber had ended their relationship after approximately two years together.[126][127] They reconciled later that month.[128][129][130]

Despite her earlier statements that she would be focusing on her acting career, Gomez confirmed that she was working on her debut solo studio album.[131][132][133] The album's lead single, "Come & Get It", went on to become Gomez's biggest hit to date.[134][135] It became her first top ten hit in the United States, and her most successful song on pop radio.[136][137] Her debut album, Stars Dance, was released on July 23, 2013.[138] It became her first album to top the Billboard 200, and gave Gomez the highest first week sales of her career.[139] The album's second single, "Slow Down", failed to match the success of its predecessor.[94] Gomez embarked on her Stars Dance Tour throughout 2013, which went on to have several sold out dates and become a financial success.[140][141] Gomez filmed a cameo appearance in the film Aftershock, and had a role in the film Getaway.[142] She also starred in the Disney channel special The Wizards Return: Alex vs. Alex that year.[143] Gomez initially stated she hoped to take a second musical hiatus following the tour,[144] though she later opted to focus on both music and acting.[145]

Gomez canceled the Australian and Asian leg of her Stars Dance Tour in December 2013, stating that she would be taking a hiatus to spend time with her family.[146] The following month, Gomez spent two weeks at Dawn at The Meadows, a treatment center in Wickenburg, Arizona that specializes in treating addiction and trauma in young people.[147][148][149] Her representative stated that she had spent time there "voluntarily [...] but not for substance abuse."[150][151] It was later speculated that her on-again-off-again relationship with Bieber had led to her stint in rehab.[152][153][154][155][156] In April of that year, it was confirmed that Gomez had fired her mother and stepfather as her managers; the two had managed Gomez since her career began.[citation needed] It was confirmed that the decision was purely business based and that there was no strain in their relationship.[157] It was also confirmed that the decision had nothing to do with Gomez's mother's disapproval of her relationship with Bieber.[158][159] Gomez later signed with the WME and Brillstein companies to manage her career.[160][161] The news of Gomez's new management also fueled rumors that her recording contract with Hollywood Records was ending, and that Gomez was searching for a new label.[162][163] It was confirmed in September that Gomez had signed a new contract with Interscope and had begun working on her second studio album.[164] Gomez released a compilation album, For You, to finalize her deal with Hollywood Records.

Gomez starred in the film adaption of the Ric Browde novel While I'm Dead... Feed the Dog opposite Dylan McDermott and Nat Wolff.[165] Titled Behaving Badly, the film received a negative critical and commercial reception.[166][167][168][169] She later appeared in the film Rudderless, the directorial debut of William H. Macy.[170][171] Gomez recorded a song for the soundtrack of the film, and received praise from the film's director.[172] The independent film received a mixed reception from critics.[173][174]

She is currently working with Zedd, Dreamlab and the LA-based producer Ruffian on her second studio album.[175][176]
Artistry

Gomez names Bruno Mars as her major musical influence and idol, saying she is influenced in everything he does from "his style of music, his style in general, the way he performs, the way he carries himself."[177] Gomez also cites Beyonc? and Rihanna as influences.[178][179] Gomez's debut solo album Stars Dance (2013) was prominently influenced by singers Britney Spears, Taylor Swift and Skrillex.[180] She has a net worth of $18 million.[181]


----------



## michabby (Apr 17, 2015)

❀
[size=-2]aww yes[/size]​


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/ceneje/www/images/products/mother/1024/579/579102-0.jpg

Was showing my friend that steering wheel for PS3.


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 17, 2015)

Phantom: wait, my house lives? D8
Kijame: I know where your house lives!


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

"Ash, I'm alright with this, but I have one question. If you loved Lulu, why did you attack her earlier?"


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

join.me/712-543-983


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUamiM_pDMc


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm just here to pick up the trash.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/f6upfLt


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

https://youtu.be/R78l6ZOPy9o


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9CgzWZXoWk


----------



## Ami (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you for registering for the open campus Information Session this?Sunday, April 19, 2015 from 13:00.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Apr 17, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh some ****ty drawing i did


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

http://animalcrossingcrazy.tumblr.com/post/26012937321/flabbeycrossing-abbeys-path-tutorial-by

It's a path tutorial..


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/recommended-gifts-frobert/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Finnian: Damn you draw really good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMGMNuxVN9M


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

The Pokemon theme, sung by TheBitBlock


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

I am told that our lives are not worth much,
They pass in an instant like the roses wither.

A translated bit of a song I have stuck in my head


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Full 7-11 set 
Full birthday set


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

http://keelayjams.tumblr.com/post/44559594869/3-tall-ugg-boot-filled-with-40-razr-cellphones

GO LOOK FOR SOME 2000's nostalgia!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

I wish I could move my Animal Crossing Clock back to the correct date without losing anyone even without checking for the mover.


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 18, 2015)

Leomon2004: *In Operatic voice* The Phantom of the CB is here. XD


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

http://troll.me/images/sad-frog/sad-frog.jpg


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> http://troll.me/images/sad-frog/sad-frog.jpg



get out pepe


----------



## Seastar (Apr 18, 2015)

Phantom: *noms cb* beware my everlasting hunger!


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 18, 2015)

Isn't funny how I loved every one of those songs? Why would you ask me for good Luka songs when you know we hate each other's music?
Outer Science Luka V4: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7zizDp0wAA
Dreamin Chuchu and Dreamin Chuchu Dance: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Slj_emFtpY4 / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crYtBB74yxg
No Logic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7QijddBQvg
Tako Luka Tuna Fever: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R0i7BKi-p4
Tricolore Airline (Luka Ver.): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FIwX0XZrdc
Electric Angel (Luka Ver.): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1FrYqaIf7s


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y still


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?69010-Official-Turnip-Prices-Thread


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

http://img.4plebs.org/boards/tv/thumb/1412/21/1412216606407s.jpg


----------



## Peebers (Apr 19, 2015)

TEA VLOG- IT'S OK TO STAND UP FOR YOURSELF!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 19, 2015)

let us have a fancy party
tonight we dress up like stars
that dress is just gorgeous


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

he's so cute omg q-q


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ


----------



## Aradai (Apr 19, 2015)

?
oh that's for my sig lol


----------



## himeki (Apr 19, 2015)

http://cms-content.s.aeriastatic.co.../files/edeneternal/image/4/43032.-preview.jpg


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/2f819689ddf07632c979d86327bca88b/tumblr_mluaakEKtt1qhcj5zo1_500.gif


----------



## biibii (Apr 19, 2015)

http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9ejwjr87r1rvupgto1_500.gif


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

tinyurl.com/shibcollection


----------



## Geoni (Apr 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z9qrs_5b8s


----------



## himeki (Apr 19, 2015)

http://edeneternal.aeriagames.com/itemmall/tiered-spender


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

http://serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/unobtainable.shtml


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/kZTUW


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

90032 

another random work code... my life is so exciting...


----------



## starlark (Apr 20, 2015)

-Could help preserve endangered species


well let's be honest i could couldn't i


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to trade 100tbt for 15million in game bells via Retail method to make it quicker. 

I will be online for another hour or so but please PM me if you are interested.

Cheers 

*for a thread I made >.<


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

http://www.jvgs.net/acnlfaces/girl-bbb.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL7AqYop2a4


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 20, 2015)

You: What's the topic?
Santa: The topic is Topic.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/jO2_3pVd5k0

Oh that's a good one


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

24,001tbt - lol

oh


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

"Stop. Who would cross the Bridge of Death must answer me these questions three, ere the other side he see."

From a the reference game on here.


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.twitch.tv/cloudxmiku


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 21, 2015)

http://tinyurl.com/n24l49b


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

✿.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

xerneas


----------



## samsquared (Apr 21, 2015)

echo "<div id=\"$menu1\"><div id=\"$menu2\">$mrow[Menu]</div>$menuhtml</div>";
wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

Voress


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 24, 2015)

You could say it's much in the vein of earlier Pok?mon, like Rotom: inanimate objects that are somehow Pok?mon (much to the dismay of folks who think Pok?mon designs are getting less creative). Or, more broadly, it continues the type of Pok?mon that are seemingly based on Tsukumogami—"animate houshold objects" according to Wikipedia. The way it's supposed to work is, after a lifetime of service, tools and instruments gain souls and become alive. Hijinks ensue from there...which might explain why Klefki has an ability called "Prankster." Tsukumogami are a part of Japanese culture, which makes it seem like Pok?mon such as Klefki are less the result of lack of imagination at Game Freak than some people would think.

Yes, this is me defending a Pok?mon that's a keyring. Because god damn it, it's kind of ridiculous, and that's exactly what makes it notable (same thing with the ice cream cone Pok?mon, and the Pok?mon that's made of garbage). Meanwhile, you look back at, like, the original 3 starters and they're just a bunch of turtles. Turtles! Dude. C'mon. Stuff like that can't be the standard to which we hold other Pok?mon to!

Well, regardless of whether or not you take its design seriously, you probably will take its battle prowess seriously. Some of the tougher trainers in X & Y have a Klefki, and it's fully capable of wrecking your ****. The first time I went up against one, that's what happened. I almost got destroyed. Hence, I suppose, memes like this one posted by foolishfox on Reddit:


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2015)

Kijame: Hi cold!
Phantom: i'm cold! D8


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 24, 2015)

Ty: My brain hurts trying to help out with this senior prank
Kijame: back to the CE I go.
Phantom: not joking here kija, i'm shivering badly, and it's warm outside, yet i'm cold D8
Red_King: Skello there!
Kijame: I made those before they were dad jokes. *pout*
Ty: Hey guys!
Red_King: Onoes not the dad jokes! D:
Kijame: Hi cold!
Phantom: i'm cold! D8


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

ur cheesy and atrocious

NN ID
stop it


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 24, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/93340/9333941_350.png?mtime=VNmb9wADjUY

my favorite dragon of mine


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzMMYKch2u8&list=PLTr2-MANaK5ru7QZqXoLk01YrWr-Svu_-&index=10


----------



## starlark (Apr 24, 2015)

Bagels are often used in testing because of their trusting natures.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2015)

celenama: omo that is alarming... I hope I didn't lose any adoptables
highwind: Nobody ever replied though.
highwind: Someone recently made a post in the forums saying the same thing, Zee.
Zee: All my Adopts shifted like I lost something but can't figure out what...


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

http://cdn2.holytaco.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/15.jpg

^my dreaded enemy^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

utility bill


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 24, 2015)

Leomon2004: OK then. *NOMS Vaj's head* XD
Vajra: Oi, boots are not food! XD Unless they're cookies that are shaped like them =3
Leomon2004: Nomming your boots. NOM NOM NOM. XD
Vajra: OwO What, may I ask, are you doing?
Leomon2004: *NOMS Vaj-in-boots' boots*


----------



## himeki (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?272172-Schools-Sucks-Horror-RP-(Now-ACCEPTING)/page96


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 24, 2015)

ヽ༼ ಠ益ಠ ༽


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

ou sı ɹǝʍsuɐ ǝɥʇ


----------



## Seasick (Apr 25, 2015)

https://40.media.tumblr.com/636aa47be6a12288d9d313508eb53e31/tumblr_mqfdosmmTz1sc6dsko1_1280.jpg


im so confused


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 25, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

UCbzS4S9laohBYxG6wI09k9A
thanks


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2015)

Top bid: 13,750 by Zee 14 hours and 59 minutes ago


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAoNTcuxJa8


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2015)

That means your number was 28 numbers from the secret number!

Your prize is...

Consolation prize!


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 48 yellow bottlecaps!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJC89N9PL3M


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 27, 2015)

London" from the Blood Diamond OST


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 27, 2015)

Spoiler: Clip from book



When we first got separated we were bunking in an old museum, it had all sorts of little protective gates over the doors and windows so we figured it would be safe for a while. It was Ted and I, and a small family consisting of a young woman, her six year old son, and her military ex husband. It wasn't too far after we left Malachi's farm, there was a very small town nearby where a group of military were still fighting off the infected, they were all bunking down in buildings hiding out during the night and then fighting them during the day because they were slower during the day. Ted and, I want to say his name was Ryan or Brian but I can't fully remember, the men, would go out and try to gather supplies and look for anything to help us survive in the town, sometimes I would sneak out behind them but they would always get mad, I didn't want to feel useless just because I was a woman. The man's wife was near hysterical, she would sit by the wall rocking back and fourth mumbling and her son would hide under a little Thomas the Train blanket right next to her until his dad got back. They didn't really make the best of company.  When the men went out for supplies they would always be back by night, and we would know it was night when the gunshots died down because in the little back room of the museum we were in had no windows. "We'll be back my sweet Nightingale." Ted said kissing me goodbye, I grabbed his arm and pulled him in for one more, looking back I could tell it was because I already knew. He never did keep his promise. Night came and went, and then gun shots started up again. I grabbed one of the guns that they left us to protect ourselves in case anything happened. "I'm going, you can either come or stay." I said extending my hand towards the wife, her eyes widened and she pushed herself against the wall. "They're out there, they'll be back, they're out there, they're out there!" She shouted quickly jittering, the little boy poked his eyes out of his blanket and then quickly covered them back up. "Well I'm going." I grabbed a little canteen we had and some disgusting freeze dried meals the military had given us, and stuffed them all in my pack before leaving. I took down the barricade the men had us put up and take down to let them in, it was some really heavy metal boxes used to preserve things in the museum. I shut the door behind me and ran out through the foyer, out the door and into the sun, there weren't very many infected, but a few were coming up the road and I quickly saw bullets flying past me and into their bodies. "Get over here!" a man behind a sideways car yelled at me. I ducked behind the car with him, "Are you suicidal or just stupid?" "Probably both?" I snickered. "Mmmhmm, seems like it girl. Shouldn't you be in the safe zone?" He gestured towards the Museum. "I am looking for the men who left there yesterday morning." I said watching the man peek around the side of the car and blow the head clean off one of the infected. "Gone West last I heard, a shipment of supplies dropped out in a field down there, ain't come back though." he let off a few more shots at another infected person down the road, "Shambler chow now, they gotta be." I looked at the ground thinking about that possibility for no more than a few seconds, before decided that it wasn't possible. "No, which way is West?" I shouted as he shot some more. "What?" "I said which way is West?" He chuckled at me, "Really? Oh my god, you're serious." He shuffled into his pocket and pulled out a little Swiss Army multi-tool with a little compass on it and handed it to me. "If y'all get yourself killed it ain't my fault, can't have none of your pretty little burden on my mind alright." He turned the towards me lowering his gun, "you gotta go that way, they took a truck, so I don't know how you think you'll get caught up." I looked behind me the way he pointed it was a straight road leading out into more crops, I got out from behind the car and started walking off in that direction holding the gun in front of me. "I hope you know how to use that thing!" he laughed from behind me, I quickly turned and shot the nearest infected dead in the forehead. "Oh damn." I heard him quietly say to himself and I jogged off into the field. I ended up finding the drop but it had already been opened and everything taken from it and there were no definitive tracks going any one direction, I decided from that point that West was the best bet since we had talked about heading that way, since Ted was from there anyways, and we all kind of agreed that the infection was land locked.


----------



## himeki (Apr 27, 2015)

Spoiler



､ｰｯ--- -､‐‐
　　　　〉′ 　 　 ゛〈
　　　,/　 　...-..　　 ﾞ、
　　　i; 　:･:゛:__:゛'･:'　;!
　　　ｉ;　　:.　ｴ,　:　, :i
　　　 ﾞ!　　::;;;;;;;:::: ? ';
　　 　 ';. : : : : : : : 　 :';
　 　 　 ';. : : : : : : : .　 ';
.　　　　 ';. : : : : : : : .　 .';＿,,,,,..... ---―‐'''''''""￣?'' ‐ .._
　　　　　ﾞ;. : : : : : : : 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 ＼
　　　　　 ﾞ;.. : : : : : : :　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 　 　 ﾞ:､
　　　　　　ﾞ;.. : : : : : : :　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 　 　 ﾞ、
　　　　　　 ﾞ;.. : : : : : : :　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 }
　　　　　　　ﾞ;.::::;::;::;::::: : :　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 .,′
　　　　　　　 ﾞ;.::::;::;::;::::: : : 　　　　　　　　　　　　　.,: : .　　 　 /
　　　　　　　　ﾞ;.:::;::;::;::;::: : :　,　.　.　,　.　,　.　,　　.,:' : : :　 　 /
　　　　　　　　 ﾞ;.:::::;;;;::;:::::::: : : : : : : : ; : : : : : : : ,:'..: : : : : : :/
　　　　　　　　　ヾﾐ:::;;;;::::::::: : : : : : : :j＿;;;;;;:::::イ'': : : :　　‐l
　　　　　　　　　　 l　　 ::ミ : : : : : :　l　　　l　 ::| : : : : :　　:l
　　　　　　　　　　 .l　　 :::ﾞ; : : : : : 　l　　　.l　 ::l : : : : :　　:l
　　　　　　　　　　　!　　::::'; : : : : :　.l　　　 l　 ::ﾐ : : : :　　::l
　　　　　　　　　　　l　　　::'; : : : : : :l　　　　!　 ::ﾞ､ : : : : .　l
　　　　　　　　　　　 '、.._::::ｼ;;__ : : :.!　　　　 ﾞ､　 ::ﾞ! : : : :./
　　　　　　　　　　　　|　:::::;ｼ　　 ::::!　　　　　.ｌ　　::|　 :::::|
　　　　　　　　　　 　 |　:::::l l　　 ::::!　　　　　 ｌ　 ::::l　 :::::!
　　　　　　　 　 　 　 l　:::::| .l　　::::l　　　　　 .ｌ　 ::::|　 ::::l:::::;;::.
　　　　 　 　 　　..::::;::l、::::j: :';､.;､::,!:::::::::::::::::::::j;;;;; /|;;;;;::ｯ′:::;::::::
　　　　　　 　 　 :::;::::::!:::｣::::::::ﾞ!_;_;ｌ::::::;::::::::; 　'―'::::'--'


----------



## supernerd117 (Apr 27, 2015)

I had planned on hosting a mafia game here...then I looked at the rules...I have to wait four months ;-;  jk I'll be fine. 

Hi, and welcome to the Pokemon mafia rules. The basic rule is to survive and help your team! But others may have different interests...
The basic rule: The mafia win by eliminating all the townies, townies win by eliminating all the mafia, and a neutral win is according to role.
THE ROLES:
Note: All "special actions": stealing a Pokemon (Wes), giving a Pokemon (Kurt), night round actions (Team Rocket/Mafia), and Nurse Joy's choice to try and save is done through PM.
Giovanni: Godfather. Has six Pokemon. During night rounds, his vote faints two Pokemon. During day rounds, vote faints one Pokemon.
Team Rocket Grunt: Mafia, has four Pokemon. During night rounds, the vote faints one Pokemon. Same during day rounds.
Red: Sheriff. Has six Pokemon, town sided. Can uncover 1 identity per round, but not their allegiance.
Blue: The turncoat. Has six Pokemon, town/mafia sided.
Green: Deputy. Has four Pokemon, town sided. May take over Red's role if he "dies".
Pokemon Trainer: The bystander. Has four Pokemon, town sided
Wes: The thief. Has two Pokemon, can steal one Pokemon during day round and one during night round, but cannot steal from the same trainer again until 3 day rounds and 3 night rounds have passed. His theft takes precedence over battles, and his goal is to survive until the end of the game. Not mafia or town sided, and cannot have more than 6 Pokemon (AKA cannot steal when he has 6). Since he goes first, his ?steal? will not count for rounds for which he has 6 Pokemon. If voted for 3 times during a round, he immediately is eliminated and remaining Pokemon go to a neutral PC box.
Kurt: The ball maker. Can gift one Pokemon (as if they are not part of his party) during a day round to a trainer of choice (optional), but not self. Has three Pokemon. Goal is to support town.
Nurse Joy: The nurse. Can heal all of a trainer?s Pokemon once per game, not including self. Also can save a trainer from ?death?, but can only restore two of that trainer?s Pokemon. Has three Pokemon. May be mafia or town sided, but doesn?t know the identities of each at the beginning of the game. Goal is to use power to support team. Cannot use power after all Pokemon faint, or to restore self.
Dojo Master: The Dojo Master. Neutral sided, has 3 Pokemon. Gives one Pokemon to whomever defeats him.
PC: A team?s extra Pokemon are stored here. Each PC box has a set number of Pokemon in it at the beginning of the game. If a person lost Pokemon during a round and were not eliminated, they may withdraw a Pokemon from the box during their next respective rounds (Town: day, Mafia: night). This is done via PMs. Town shares a box, and mafia shares a box. Neutral have a box, but start with no Pokemon in it. There will only be Pokemon in it if Wes? Pokemon end up there.
Role importance: This determines who gets to choose first from PCs, if they lose a Pokemon during a round.
Town: Red = Blue (coin toss) > Green > Kurt > Pokemon Trainer > Nurse Joy
Mafia: Giovanni > Blue > Team Rocket Grunt > Nurse Joy
Neutral: Dojo Master
Day rounds: People?s votes determine who loses Pokemon. A vote for someone means they lose a Pokemon. You may change your vote as often as you like until the round is deemed over.
Night rounds: Mafia vote to faint peoples' Pokemon. A vote for someone means they lose a Pokemon, two in the Godfather's case. Votes may be changed up to twice (a total of three PMs) until the last person sends in their PM, after which there is no change allowed. I will not disclose when this is.
IMPORTANT: Overvoting: A twist. If one votes for someone beyond the vote that makes their last Pokemon faint, they will lose a Pokemon. This is largely to avoid OP Mafia.
The rules for overvoting:
Day: This is done in order of first post. If someone edits their vote before the deadline, then it will be counted as if it was their first post.
Night: This is done in order of last post until the last PM is in. Any changes you make will be counted later than any previous changes/PMs/etc. sent before them.
IMPORTANT: All roles may not be had in a game. Certain roles may appear, while others may be absent.


----------



## Android (Apr 27, 2015)

Chernobog


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Under the Surface Part II


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m19bj8Jo1B1r0gwc4o2_500.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Transferography


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

ssvv227


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 27, 2015)

Loyalty: Afternoonin'
Umi: Morning cyde ^^
Skitty4: hi cyde
Leoniecute: Evenin'
Cydewinder: Mornin'


----------



## Seastar (Apr 27, 2015)

Um... heh


Spoiler



YouTube Mixes Nonstop playlists based on a song or artist

50+
VIDEOS
My Mix
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Battle! Vs. Elite Four!(Black/White) - Gameboy Style!
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Kirby Super Star (KSS) Marx Theme remix
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Laservega - This Day Aria + Reprise (space disco remix)
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Kirby - King Dedede Trance Core Mix
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Pok?mon Anime Song - Mezase Pok?mon Master (Original Karaoke)
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Kirby Super Star Ultra - Masked Dedede Remix
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Pokemon Theme Song Instrumental~
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Kirby - Boss Battle Medley - Electronic Ver.
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Pokemon RBY trainer battle remix - windows sound style
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Sparta Aria Mix [This Day Aria x Sparta Remix]
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Pokemon R/S/E Remix: Lilycove City
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - Gravity Falls Opening: 16 Bit Remix
by YouTube


50+
VIDEOS
Mix - F-L-O-R-O (Kirby: Triple Deluxe/Super Paper Mario song mash-up)
by YouTube


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DjOL2we8ko


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0zwMZEQeIY

actually please don't watch that i'm in it


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAoNTcuxJa8


----------



## samsquared (Apr 27, 2015)

American Library Association v. Reno


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 27, 2015)

http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=132


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

born on their


----------



## SteveyTaco (Apr 27, 2015)

Shin_Megami_Tensei_Persona_3_Portable_USA_PSP-PSPKiNG

Looks like like I was editing rom files again and shet, naughty.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2015)

yingraner: Great, Fun Captcha just ask me to do 11 pictures so I could miss the adopts in the shop...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAoNTcuxJa8


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.gaspee.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/trophy2.png


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 28, 2015)

http://myanimelist.net/anime/19383/Yami_Shibai


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

Zombie Usul Morphing Potion

Wishlist: Pure only!

Link to this lot!
http://www.neopets.com/island/tradingpost.phtml?type=browse&criteria=id&search_string=409322426

etf.


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/ApertureArtistry





i legit thought this was a sex shop


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

LOLOL wat I thought it was some Portal fanshop lol

Taafih


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 28, 2015)

BlackTailmon: Unhealthy junk food party!
Kijame: well if the money's there tomorrow, I'll stuff my fridge with lots of unhealthy junk I love. and if not, I wait another day.until then, prison food. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.neopets.com/island/tradingpost.phtml?type=browse&criteria=owner&search_string=_kankuro


----------



## Dulcettie (Apr 29, 2015)

sometimes when you're not here lucian does this


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Wonechix


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 29, 2015)

anna_banana: oh kids are monsters, i thought the monsters are cats XD
Kijame: Either I'll make a tomato sauce, or I'll fry the noodles up with some egg. Not sure yet.
Kijame: I didn't eat yet, but one should never let the kids starve! So I'm making something pasta-ish XD
anna_banana: did you get food kija?
Kijame: Aaaaand as soon as the water boils, I can think about what to feed the monsters with.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 29, 2015)

clip show


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

BuzzRUs

uhhh


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 29, 2015)

BlackTailmon: 1 Mareep, 2 Mareep, 3 Mareep... XD
Kijame: Sleep is such a tempting idea right now... ;w;
Phantom: *sleeps* hmmh, sleepy.
BlackTailmon: So bored... Work is slow today...
Kijame: Yeah I feel like sleeping too, but I'm stuck here for a while longer XD
BlackTailmon: *crawls into CB* Zzzzz...


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.bakerella.com/goodie-goodie/

Apparently I really wanted to make gummy candies.


----------



## starlark (Apr 29, 2015)

Jint said:


> @ starlark
> starssssss
> 
> 
> ...




u plEB IM ADFKKJAWDASKLIIEIEF HOW DO HUMAN ERA794237327Y34HYU34HUEFDBDFSBHDFSBHF
thanj u  so much omg its epique ;v;
just gonna *thrust* u some tbt cus even tho u said u dont rly need it i think u could buy urself some chocolate w/ it or somethin idkds

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol​


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2015)

ORGULHO5


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 30, 2015)

intestine (I was trying to for for all day err day, but oh well lol.)






..lolwut


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

http://****yeahuglycars.tumblr.com/

it's suppose to be F!ckyeahuglycars but with u instead...


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 30, 2015)

​
This is from when I my shop banner from the lovely Simple!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 30, 2015)

by Hyacinthe Rigaud


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

✿.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

pןnoɔ ʞɔnɥɔpooʍ ɐ sɐ pooʍ ɥɔnɯ sɐ ʞɔnɥɔ pןnoʍ ʞɔnɥɔpooʍ ɐ :ɹǝʍsuɐ


(The answer to the riddle in case anybody wants to know about important woodchuck things)


----------



## starlark (May 1, 2015)

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/suarez-dive.gif


----------



## Sloom (May 1, 2015)

http://cdn.smosh.com/sites/default/files/legacy.images/smosh-pit/122010/monorailcat.gif


----------



## pokedude729 (May 1, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

I KNEW Cult of Personality was involved!!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2015)

✿.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

http://www.masgamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/waluigi3.png


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2015)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/8711831.gif


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/157/375799439_bebc7003e1.jpg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Chocorin (May 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/F7aRXw_n47A


----------



## amethystttt (May 3, 2015)

[16:42:15] amethyst -: test


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/BFNXVvx.jpg


NO WAIT THAER ES ME IAGRII


----------



## pokedude729 (May 3, 2015)

Your challenge is to write crossover fanfiction combining Guitar Hero and The Office. The story should use a haunted game cartridge as a plot device!


----------



## Snowtyke (May 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9vLLIse2wk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Lileez


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

8-9 (WOW this is the lamest thing ever...)


----------



## Silvermist (May 4, 2015)

Vajra: Just meep in general XD
Kijame: Cynn, that's basically his battle cry. If you walk into tall grass and run into Vajbooteon, he'll go Meep!
Cynn: Meep, you'd like a Twilight Vulmy? ^_^ Or just meep in general?
Vajra: Meeeeep! =3
Cynn: If anyone armies those, I've got one for my DotD.
BlackTailmon: Vulmulus (Twilight) in Critter Corner.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

MyNameRawr


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2015)

http://m.imgur.com/TEXoul5


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

http://i60.tinypic.com/n1bfup.gif

IAGRII


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

http://www.pandurohobby.se/Katalog/...naturmaterial/1/566669-Traparlor-3-mm-fargmix


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

And these fingertips
Will never run through your skin
And those bright blue eyes
Can only meet mine across the room filled with people that are less important than you.

All 'cause you love, love, love
When you know I can't love
You love, love, love
When you know I can't love
You love, love, love
When you know I can't love you


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 4, 2015)

5547fb018383a


----------



## Silvermist (May 5, 2015)

Phantom: say sneeze! 8D


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

Wilko Johnson & Roger Daltrey - I keep it to myself


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

s


_wow...that's all. amazing. I'm such an insightful person. I don't even know why I copied that 's'._


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

Madeleine Harris


----------



## Silvermist (May 5, 2015)

Vajra: XD
Phantom: ok, now i seriously thought tardis said lemon slobber o_o'
TARDISGirl78: eww leomon slobber
Leomon2004: *Starts NOMMING the CB*


----------



## K9Ike (May 5, 2015)

johnny sux


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNOPphIviXc


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 6, 2015)

LOYALTY


----------



## Silvermist (May 6, 2015)

Hubba98: What do you guys think of a 'Staff: post to 100 before a user posts' game thread? XD


----------



## GoldWatson (May 6, 2015)

Lets see mine:

It looks like there's nothing!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 6, 2015)

ポケモン旅行記『水の都』

フォッコ「街全体が水路だらけでまるで迷路みたい。全部埋めて道にしちゃえばいいのに。
　　　　　何でわざわざこんな住みにくい街を作るのかしら」

セレナ「そうね。でも私、この街の風景はすごく気に入ってるの」

フォッコ「まぁ、私も嫌いじゃないけどさ」


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxW0n5Fe5CY


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Spring Tulip Bouquet


----------



## ashjaed (May 8, 2015)

RR21****250TR

Hahaha it's a tracking code!


----------



## Duzzel (May 8, 2015)

(b^_^)b

I don't remember using this....


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2015)

Lol there's a kid with the last name Dee and he just pulled out a bag of cashews and was like would you like some of Robert Deez Nuts 

Oh god


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

http://www.neopets.com/petlookup.phtml?pet=Yumandia


----------



## himeki (May 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Arts!



[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Looooong



物心ついた贖罪と　当たり前で乱れた光景	monogokoro tsuita shokuzai to　atarimae de midareta koukei	Atonements with matter and mind, and the obviously disarrayed spectacle
平和なんてエゴでしかなくて　隠してた袖を振り下ろした	heiwa nante ego deshikanakute　kaku****eta sode wo furioro****a	Things like peace are only egos. I swung down my sleeve which hid that.
飢えた　マナで　未来像　見ても	ueta　mana de　miraizou　mitemo	Even if I see the future with starved mana.
さらば　言触れの式よ	saraba　kotobure no shiki yo	Farewell, the equation of spreading thought.

君を殺して　壊して　ぐしゃぐしゃにして	kimi wo koro****e　kowa****e　gushagushani ****e	I’ll kill you, break you into little pieces.
折れた針で　眼を貫いて	oreta hari de　me wo tsuranuite	With a broken needle, I’ll pierce your eye
心閉ざして　忘れられたとしても	kokoro toza****e　wasurerareta to****emo	Even if I shut my heart and forget,
僕は　独りでに叫んだ	boku ha　hitorideni sakenda	I, by myself, shouted out

仕組まれた階段に埋もれ　穴だらけ　賽の欠片	shikumareta kaidan ni umore　ana darake　sai no kakera	Devised and hidden within a staircase, lay the fragments of dice, covered with holes
愛情なんて理解できなくて　焦らしてた襟を切り離した	aijou nante rikai dekinakute　jira****eta eri wo kirihana****a	I couldn’t understand things like love or affection. I cut off that irritation neck
媚びた　意図で　世迷言　見ても	kobita　ito de　yomaigoto　mitemo	With flattered intentions, even if I see grumbling.
さらば　虫食いの意味よ	saraba　mushikui no imi yo	Farewell, the meaning of “worm-eaten”

君を犯して　喘かせて　キズモノにして	kimi wo oka****e　nakasete　kizumono ni ****e OMG NO
化けた欲を　眼に焼き付けて	baketa yoku wo　me ni yakitsukete	Burn this desire into your eyes
心開いて　思い出せるものなら	kokoro hiraite　omoidaseru mono nara	Open your heart, if you’re able to remember,
僕は　控えめに吼えた	boku wa hikaeme ni hoeta	I reservedly cried out.

吐いた　ベッドで　もがいた　君を	haita　bed de　mogaita　kimi wo	As you struggled on the bed, exhaling,
そっと　横目で流した	sotto　yokome de naga****a	I gently gave you a sidelong glace,

老いて　惹いて　巻き戻しして	oite　hiite　makimodoshi****e	Grow old, become attracted, rewind,
死期を悟った　ゴメンネ	shiki wo sototta　gomen ne	And understand the time of your death, I’m sorry
僕を　殺して　壊して　バラバラにして	boku wo　koro****e　kowa****e　barabara ni ****e	Kill me, break me, break me into pieces.
最後の手は　容を変えて	saigo no te wa　katachi wo kaete	The last hand changes its form.
涙零れて　愛も砂漠と化して	namida koborete　ai mo sabaku to ka****e	Spilling tears, even love changes into a desert.
君は　手遅れに消えた	kimi wa　teokure ni kieta	You, too late, disappeared


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1fkvPsUSV0


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

http://komorebitown.tumblr.com/tagged/ACNL+comic/page/2


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 8, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Silvermist (May 8, 2015)

Vajra: I'm hooooooooome! =3


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

✿.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

https://pruettlegacy.wordpress.com/

I was looking at sims..
I donno, I didn't read any of it :c


----------



## Silvermist (May 9, 2015)

Kirby: Ciao~ Time to dream a wonderful nightmare before swimming course tomorrow. :3


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Spoiler: _____









AGAIN...




um


----------



## starlark (May 9, 2015)

172 High Street, London, W3 9NN






i was looking at flats in london for when i move away

im 15 in 2 months


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

Yanmega


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

http://pinkie.mylittlefacewhen.com/media/f/img/mlfw8144-tumblr_mbg5oxkCIi1rzbilco1_500.gif


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

Aquilegias


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 9, 2015)

Я очень рад, ведь я, наконец, возвращаюсь домой


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

The female angler fish comes in many shapes, colors, and shades...of ugly
It's like a rainbow.....of ugly


----------



## ashjaed (May 9, 2015)

>.<
I tried drawing heh heh

The link was the pasted bit hahahahaha


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

*Reference*: Clear references, please.
*TBT Offer*: List offer, tyvm~
*Art Style *: Chibi Patch Doll / Chibi / Chibi Sketch / Quick Sketch
*Other*:

;p

I guess I was gonna fill out a drawing form


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (May 10, 2015)

/post/118566930629

(This was a tumblr thing, whoops)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcZMCMI24gs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BcPNEgZCUAA9heZ.jpg


----------



## starlark (May 10, 2015)

ok


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

http://cdn-wac.emirates247.com/polopoly_fs/1.367834.1300077802!/image/1595029585.jpg

it's a civet!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 10, 2015)

Chat Revival


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

_Katya x Twin Peaks
_
???? idk


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 10, 2015)

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856; xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

4 black tulips, 10 black cosmos ,and 5 purple tulips


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

*Bold script*

Trying to get some bold script out after accidently putting it in.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Bad Dream: 

[wtf??]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Burglin' Noiru's turts


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

kimi wo koro****e　kowa****e　gushagushani ****e
(I’ll kill you, break you into little pieces. song lyric lol)


----------



## starlark (May 11, 2015)

http://img42.com/asmj2

- - - Post Merge - - -

doesn't lead to anything ur fine


----------



## Aestivate (May 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJs26mtKP5Y


It's not what you think


----------



## starlark (May 11, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJs26mtKP5Y
> 
> 
> It's not what you think



???i have so many questions


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/f5dbb9dbc9f527737ff506cf67320c22/tumblr_n57ktmr4QZ1tz7l6zo1_250.png


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Spoiler: not sure what  i pasted but its super big



data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Uhhm?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/a7/87/e6/a787e6b31d6cd8e1972bc7f5f2e8b23a.jpg


----------



## Silvermist (May 11, 2015)

http://www.clickcritters.com/forum/view_topic.php?id=62387&page=10


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/INxnP


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

I like candles because they burn.
I like fire because it hurts people.
I like candles because I can torture people with them.
Lol wat


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?84140-Jellonoes

LOL setting up my tumblr xD


----------



## Silvermist (May 11, 2015)

Yuna: nuuuu *flees*
BlackTailmon: *has night vision* I seeeeeee yoooooooou!
Yuna: *hides in the shadows* you can't see me kukuku


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

55513ca8bfb19


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Spoiler: why are my pastes so large ;-;



Regrowing grass in New Leaf
Fertilizer and the Beautiful Town ordinance do not help regrow grass.
Placing patterns on the ground will not prevent grass deterioration.
Staying off the grass all together will help it slowly regrow.
Watering flowers on decaying grass doubles the regrowth speed (the flowers must be watered for this to count). Stepping or walking over the flowers counteracts this and will instead count as walking on the grass, deteriorating it instead.
Villagers walking on grass or watered flowers does not deteriorate it.
Growing bushes or trees help regrow grass on the tile on which they are planted.
Rain and snow will slowly regrow grass. However, as with watered flowers, stepping on any grass tiles will counteract the regrowth and cause deterioration instead.
Time traveling two or more weeks forward in time will regrow grass. The amount of regrown grass will be directly proportionate to how far forward the player has traveled.
Unlike in Animal Crossing: City Folk, grass will regrow even on days when the game is not running. (The game will simulate grass growth for any length of time since the game was last played.)
Loading save files multiple times a day, including loading different characters, does not affect the growth of grass.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Coach (May 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvplLfNWDZU


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

Mazz


----------



## starlark (May 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK6MVgc_ELg


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 17, 2015)

http://danganronpa.wikia.com/wiki/Chiaki_Nanami


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

arbitrary


----------



## LovelyFox (May 17, 2015)

novelist


----------



## NyanMeow (May 17, 2015)

Text: Kamien, Roger. Music an Appreciation, Seventh Edition. New York: McGraw Hill,

it's a textbook. Sorry, boring...


----------



## Karminny (May 17, 2015)

What event limited the spread of Islam into western Europe from Spain?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

I was going to paste the current thing I had copied, but it was hentai lol I kinda forgot I had
that copied because I was linking it to a friend​


----------



## Silvermist (May 17, 2015)

Kirby: Ooh Eeh Ooh Aah Aah Ting Tang Walla Walla Bing Bang~


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

55590ffa9be1e


----------



## ashjaed (May 18, 2015)

Crazy Redd's Works of Art:
Neutral Painting
Solemn Painting
Jolly Painting
Famous Painting
Robust Statue

I was gonna buy something, then realised someone else already had~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPO2R74bh-4


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1AcCm5uldc


----------



## Silvermist (May 18, 2015)

Zee: Look closely at Kijame's avatar. But not TOO close. Or the dot will get you!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

55590ffa9be1e


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/8fact/phot...0709694789840/360273817500092/?type=1&theater


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

Nature Center means we try to keep it as natural as possible. In no world are cheetos natural.


----------



## Silvermist (May 21, 2015)

Leomon2004: CLEAR! *Zaps CB*
BlackTailmon: Oh noes! CB is dead!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0oZNWif_jk


----------



## oswaldies (May 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA4iX5D9Z64


----------



## Peebers (May 22, 2015)

I must have her to wife. 

I was watching Into the Woods and was actively chatting my friends at the same time lmao

I think I was sending them lyrics of the songs????? idek


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 22, 2015)

eye


----------



## toastia (May 22, 2015)

http://derptho.tumblr.com/post/119635298026/linewebtoon-compliments-bluechair-by-shen


----------



## rabbite (May 22, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/ACTrade/comments/36xl2k/au_princess_series_ends_522_10pm_pst/


----------



## Karminny (May 22, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/4c36535d99bbe16cb01eccdf875470c9/tumblr_inline_mr7t4xXqGf1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## Bostostar (May 22, 2015)

your scrunch hit my foot.


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9csyxYRH61r7y61oo1_400.gif
From when I was giving someone the URL of an image so they could make a siggy for me.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBumgq5yVrA


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/L'...2!3m1!1s0x47c3c4bbfe31f45f:0xb3136f854a157cf2


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...s-16122928-1280-800.jpg-16122928-1280-800.jpg
I think i held it for a bit too long...

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm that last part


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4H5I6y1Qvz0


----------



## kitanii (Jun 9, 2015)

cyclommatus stags


----------



## Two (Jun 9, 2015)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/3c3ae7e1c5cc1cfa180717c5974c48e2/tumblr_njwe7lBcdp1r3n055o1_500.gif

idek


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

Unexpect – The Quantum Symphony


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2015)

valais-blacknose-sheep


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Willybillybob21


----------



## seanrc (Jun 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHZvrY2iVmc


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsx1fGbfKGY


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

vvvvvvvvvv 

...it didnt work...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

English com
Maths A
Furnishing studies
Art 
Hospitality
Music studies


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 14, 2015)

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;☺☺&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856; xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

(exclusively on Twitch)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 15, 2015)

The Bane of the Elements of Gaming. The Conqueror of Many Universes. The Assimilation Master. The Front Page of the Internet.







These are only the ponies Reddit created for its army of a thousand rogues. Karma, Discentia, and the third mare not visible in this picture, Apathia. The war on Reddit has begun. Now, it's time to fight back.

Fight for your land and Freedom.
Learn to face great danger, and show great Discipline.
Stay strong, for your Charisma will light the way.
Fight fiercely, as Assertion is the key to victory.
Your Attitude shines down on others, and wins them over.
Leadership will earn you respect, and you are the one who can do it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines


----------



## Silvermist (Jun 16, 2015)

Zee: *sets up hypno-ray* Give Zetore all you $BC... And act like a chicken.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGlD1yMQPKk


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

you're just a jap hippie turt


----------



## rubyy (Jun 16, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5d/7d/eb/5d7deb68c8ee6b40b285b867212ba3ed.jpg


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 16, 2015)

and then also bringing up the possibility of maybe taking a day or two off in a week


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

http://imgur.com/1Mu61zj


----------



## Silvermist (Jun 17, 2015)

The machine starts playing a fanfare and beeping uncontrollably! Lights are flashing! People are staring! You've found the secret combination and won the jackpot! Congratulations!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps5_bbkN8cI


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2015)

(^◇^(^-^)/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.svt.se/cachable_image/1434554538/svts/article3033569.svt/alternates/large/turtle-jpg


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

Guess our whole short story was there.........

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well in gonna delete it, its really long.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 17, 2015)

Heh bro, That was on your copy paste?


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

https://cdn02.nintendo-europe.com/m...es/CI7_Nintendo3DS_Themes_Stripes_CMM_big.jpg


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 17, 2015)

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;☺☺&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856; xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oYf3prHMCw


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

http://prntscr.com/7i99py


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2015)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/pap/zlCfzTeeJjQtj8ICVR


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 17, 2015)

popolocrois


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ses!-Also-cataloging-some-items-and-K-K-songs!


----------



## Silvermist (Jun 17, 2015)

Kirby: o_o' Why are the people staring.... XDDD


----------



## MegaOverdrive (Jun 18, 2015)

Well then lets see...

d&d 5th edition character sheet

Well then...that basically explains itself


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 18, 2015)

55826ab3dd250


----------



## rubyy (Jun 18, 2015)

http://diply.com/lance2015/lost-child-social-experiment/140558


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

https://sta.sh/24nha8587b2?edit=1


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm better without it.


----------



## Mango (Jun 20, 2015)

http://www.deviantart.com/art/am-the-reall-one-540834976


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 20, 2015)

There is a vitality, a life force, an energy, a quickening that is translated through you into action, and because there is only one of you in all of time, this expression is unique. And if you block it, it will never exist through any other medium and it will be lost. The world will not have it. It is not your business to determine how good it is nor how valuable nor how it compares with other expressions. It is your business to keep it yours clearly and directly, to keep the channel open. You do not even have to believe in yourself or your work. You have to keep yourself open and aware to the urges that motivate you. Keep the channel open... No artist is pleased. [There is] no satisfaction whatever at any time. There is only a queer divine dissatisfaction, a blessed unrest that keeps us marching and makes us more alive than the others. - Martha Graham


----------



## Ami (Jun 20, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/easterEgg.png


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

http://nos.nl/artikel/2042535-google-gaat-zoekresultaten-wraakporno-verwijderen.html


----------



## Silvermist (Jun 26, 2015)

Ringmaster Riley: M-M-My Cupid Fillaza! It escaped from its cage! And the cage has Ringmaster Rileys fingerprints all over it! [ 0 mins ago ]


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

≧◡≦


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the free stuff! And sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple, Hey Apple,


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

python test.py


----------



## creamyy (Jun 29, 2015)

Available Hardware: Lenovo G50-30 Laptop 
Software: Photoshop CC, Microsoft Word 2013

errr.. just school work.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

javac testingcode.py


----------



## Aoki (Jun 29, 2015)

★


oh


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

https://code.google.com/p/pylibtiff/


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

mug recipes


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 29, 2015)

/spoiler]


From when I was posting my pets pics


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

A man is arrested for forgery, littering, and a warrant, but his belligerent behavior lands him in isolation. A harmonica player gets busted for...


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 29, 2015)

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e249/Kirin-san/My Art/074-for-MayorEvvie_zpsupngjmpg.jpg

Was giving examples of my colouring in a thread


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

korean food


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

o .o


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKg8kVCNIPQ

Yea...that...headphone use not recommended.


----------



## Mini Mario (Jun 29, 2015)

agor.io
Play at your own risk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Teacandy	

oh lol pinged on FR about the daisy stuff


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 29, 2015)

Mini Mario said:


> agor.io
> Play at your own risk.



Dude... my volume was like almost 100 :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/albumc_zpsy7uxw8uj.png


----------



## Heyden (Jun 29, 2015)

Mario - 5
Luigi - 5
Peach - 5
Bowser - 5
Yoshi - 5
Rosalina and Luma - 5
Dr. Mario - 5
Bowser Jr. - 5
Wario - 5
Mr. Game and Watch - 5
Donkey Kong - 5
Diddy Kong - 5
Link - 5
Zelda - 5
Sheik - 5
Toon Link - 5
Ganondorf - 5
Samus - 5
Zero Suit Samus - 5
Pit - 5
Palutena - 5
Dark Pit - 5
Marth - 5
Roy - 5
Ike - 5
Robin - 5
Lucina - 5
Kirby - 5
King Dedede - 5
Meta Knight - 5
Little Mac - 5
Fox - 5
Falco - 5
Pikachu - 5
Charizard - 5
Lucario - 5
Jigglypuff - 5
Greninja - 5
Mewtwo - 5
Duck Hunt - 5
R.O.B. - 5
Ness - 5
Lucas - 5
Captain Falcon - 5
Villager - 5
Olimar - 5
Wii Fit Trainer - 5
Shulk - 5
Pac-Man - 5
Mega Man - 5
Sonic - 5
Ryu - 5


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

spurrinkle


----------



## Lunar Dust (Jun 30, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9zsinT2xk


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

http://becksmithhollywood.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Ashley-Bell-the-last-exorcism.jpg

well


----------



## Ami (Jul 3, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/cb/90/09/cb900912f8d92a042f03c797a2084a79.jpg


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/SEbb1tl5Qbk


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

http://i57.tinypic.com/20glcao.png


----------



## Tael (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Valliecat (Jul 3, 2015)

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...2a/Mira.png/revision/latest?cb=20131002032718


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O - Crystal Rainbow Pyramid


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Ami (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6666011/46d882a7/mevrouw_flipt_in_breda.html


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 4, 2015)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/2aae27f172e6626aff39f5b4bc1f672a/tumblr_n144d5avoe1qaescoo2_250.gif

Don't ask. I was doing my signature and just gave up.


----------



## Ami (Jul 4, 2015)

http://gyazo.com/c4ce8f38614abc45123a8735eeefb307


----------



## Mash (Jul 4, 2015)

how to play chess

Lol.  I wanted to learn how.


----------



## Cirice (Jul 4, 2015)

That's a pretty looooooong creepypasta.


Spoiler



[Le nom du site sur lequel a ?t? retrouv? ce t?moignage n'a pas ?t? communiqu?.]
05/04/15 > par George Loison.

Bonjour cher journal, heureux de te rencontrer. Moi c'est George, j'ai dix-sept ans. Je t'?cris... Parce qu'il le faut. Je vais devenir dingue. Je ne peux en parler ? personne ; ?a se finit toujours mal. Pourtant, il faut que j'?vacue tout ?a ; ce que je ressens, ce qui reste enferm? dans ma t?te...
Il faut que je te raconte une histoire. Une histoire horrible : la mienne... 

Tout a commenc? dix ans plus t?t. J'?tais encore un petit gamin na?f. Je n'?tais cependant pas un gar?on turbulent, ? l'?poque. Je ne l'ai d'ailleurs jamais ?t?, pas m?me ? l'adolescence. Je suis rest? calme. Je suis ce que les gens appellent le plus souvent "un gar?on mature". Mais mon calme n'a jamais rien eu ? voir avec ?a ; la maturit? ou l'intelligence. Cela dit, ?a fait partie de ce dont je n'ai pas le droit de parler. Et de toute fa?on, je m'en fiche de ce que pensent les autres. Ce n'est pas du tout le probl?me !
Comme je disais, j'?tais tr?s sage. Les instituteurs ne me faisaient presque aucune remarque. Dans toute ma scolarit?, les enseignants ont toujours ?t? tr?s respectueux envers moi. Pourtant... J'en ai tu? un. J'avais seulement sept ans.
C'?tait le 13 mai 2005. Un mardi. 

Mon meilleur ami, Jimmy, n'?tait pas venu ? l'?cole, mais je redoutais d?j? de savoir pourquoi. Je ne voulais pas y croire, mais comme c'?tait toujours la v?rit?, je savais bien que ?a ne servait ? rien d'esp?rer. 

Et, au fur et ? mesure de l'avancement de la journ?e, mon appr?hension augmentait. Comme personne ne semblait au courant de la m?me chose que moi, j'ai fini par croire que, pour une fois, ?a pouvait ?tre diff?rent ! 

?a aurait ?t? tellement bien, mon journal ! Tellement g?nial si ?a avait ?t? le cas ! Que tout s'arr?te, que je redevienne un gamin comme les autres, qui peut faire des conneries sans avoir peur de ce qui vient apr?s ! 

Cet espoir m'a envahi, m'a submerg?. Je voulais y croire, de toutes mes forces... 

Comme mes parents ? me pensant eux aussi "mature" - me faisaient confiance, d?j? ? cette ?poque, je rentrais seul chez moi apr?s les cours. Et ce jour-l?, j'ai d'abord d?cid? de trouver mon institutrice principale, madame Lafleur, pour lui demander ce qu'elle savait sur l'absence de Jimmy. 
J'avais tellement peur. Ce genre d'angoisse qu'on a, et qui nous fait faire n'importe quoi. C'?tait exactement ?a, et j'ai vraiment foutu le bordel. Aujourd'hui encore, en y pensant, j'ai des frissons. 
Je lui ai demand? de but en blanc si c'?tait vrai que le p?re de Jimmy avait eu un accident tr?s grave, qui l'avait tu?. J'ai demand? si c'?tait bien pour ?a que Jimmy n'?tait pas venu en cours ce jour l?. 

Je suis all? droit au but, sans la moindre forme de d?licatesse ? si tant est que j'?tais capable d'en avoir ? cet ?ge. L'institutrice ?tait, quant ? elle, devenue livide comme un cadavre. On aurait dit qu'elle venait d'avoir eu une attaque. Elle tremblait, et j'ai alors compris que sa bonne humeur de la journ?e ?tait trop exag?r?e pour ?tre sinc?re. Elle ?tait artificielle ! 
Non... Je ne l'ai pas compris moi-m?me, mais tu verras ?a plus tard, mon cher journal. 
Mais ce que je redoutais ?tait encore une fois arriv?. Mes espoirs se sont imm?diatement ?vapor?s. 
J'ai su que c'?tait vrai, encore une fois. Et je me suis mis ? fr?mir. 

Elle a ni?, disant que que Jimmy avait juste un peu de fi?vre et que son p?re allait tr?s bien. Mais sa voix tremblait. Elle racontait des histoires, un enfant de cinq ans l'aurait remarqu?. Moi, j'?tais d?pit?, triste, paniqu?. Je ne faisais plus du tout attention ? ce que je disais. 

J'ai alors commenc? ? lui crier dessus, ? lui hurler qu'elle mentait, que je le savais et qu'elle se moquait de moi. ?a l'a d'abord ?tonn?e. Elle est rest?e ?tonnamment calme pour quelqu'un qu'on engueule de cette fa?on. Puis elle m'a demand? comment je le savais. 

Et l?, je l'ai dit. J'ai r?pondu que c'?tait Elle qui me l'avait dit la nuit derni?re. 
J'en avais d?j? beaucoup trop dit. Il ?tait trop tard. 
Elle m'a demand? de quoi je parlais, l'air perplexe. 

Je ne pouvais pas revenir en arri?re, alors je lui ai tout racont?, ? contre-c?ur. 
Je lui ai dit que c'?tait un ?tre dont je ne connaissais ni le nom ni l'apparence v?ritable, qu'Elle venait tous les soirs me murmurer des choses sur mon avenir, me r?v?ler quels ?v?nements tragiques risquaient d'arriver le lendemain. Je lui ai ?galement dit que jamais Elle ne m'avait racont? de choses fausses. 

De plus en plus bl?me, elle m'a demand? depuis combien de temps j'entendais cette voix, mais je n'ai pas voulu r?pondre. 
Il ?tait trop tard, le mal ?tait fait. Je savais que la personne en face de moi, cette innocente enseignante, allait mourir. Je me suis mis ? pleurer ? chaudes larmes. 
Elle m'a dit que je n'avais rien fait de mal, elle a essay? de me consoler, mais je n'ai pu que r?pondre d'une voix faible que j'?tais d?sol? et que je devais partir.
Et je me suis enfui de la classe, avant qu'elle ait eu le temps de m'en emp?cher. Je savais bien qu'elle passerait sa soir?e ? se poser des questions ? mon sujet... 
Maintenant que j'y pense, ?a aurait pu ?tre encore plus grave. Madame Lafleur aurait pu r?p?ter ce que je lui avais dit ? d'autres personnes... Je crois que je ne m'en serais jamais remis. 
La nuit suivante, Elle est revenue, celle qui me parlait. Elle ?tait furieuse contre moi, mais n'en a rien dit. Elle s'est content?e de me murmurer des choses de sa voix horrible, en me caressant d'une fa?on tr?s malsaine, comme un psychopathe l'aurait fait... Comme toujours. 
 ''Ne t'amuse pas ? aller jusqu'? l'?cole demain, mon petit George. Madame Lafleur ne pourra pas donner son cours demain. Ni plus jamais...'' 
J'avais envie de sangloter, car je savais que ?a allait arriver. Mais je ne l'ai pas fait. J'ai essay? de rester de marbre devant Elle. Mais, apr?s m'avoir dit ?a, Elle m'a regard? droit dans les yeux. C'est tr?s rare quand Elle le fait car, la plupart du temps, on n'entend que sa voix. Elle n'a pas vraiment de corps physique. Enfin si... Mais Elle ne s'en sert que tr?s rarement. Et c'est toujours terrifiant. 
Ce jour-l?, je voyais mon institutrice, un couteau dans le ventre, baignant dans son propre sang, encore parcourue de spasmes. Et Elle ?tait derri?re, et lui murmurait des choses. Elle lui disait que mentir, c'?tait aussi mal pour un enfant que pour un grand. Le spectacle ?tait insoutenable, mais je n'avais pas le choix. Je devais attendre qu'Elle me lib?re. 
Et la vision m'a terrifi?, et me traumatise encore aujourd'hui. Mais pas parce que je voyais la mort ; parce que je savais que c'?tait en partie de ma faute. 
Quand j'ai perdu le contact avec son esprit malsain, j'ai encore entendu son horrible voix... 
''Tu ne dois JAMAIS parler de moi. Sinon, je devrai le tuer. Tu connais la r?gle, pourtant, mon petit George.'' 
Et Elle avait raison : Elle tuait tous ceux ? qui je parlais de son existence. Moi, elle ne pourra jamais rien me faire, car elle est ? mon "service" depuis ma naissance. Un ?tre sup?rieur, tr?s certainement un d?mon, l'a enchain?e ? moi pour qu'elle me murmure des choses sur le monde, le futur, et les v?rit?s que tout le monde veut me cacher. Elle me souffle les r?ponses de toutes les questions que je me pose, m'avertit de tous les drames ? venir, et ne me fait jamais le moindre mal. 
Mais elle tue sans piti? le premier ? qui j'en parle. 
Quand je suis revenu ? l'?cole, le lendemain, madame Lafleur n'?tait pas l?. 
Elle avait fait son ?uvre. 
Nous avons ?t? sans enseignante pendant une semaine, pour qu'ils nous trouvent une rempla?ante, et nous sommes rest?s chez nous. Pour toute la classe, c'?tait une joie. On ne leur avait rien dit, et ils ne savaient qu'une chose : ils n'avaient pas de cours. Mais moi, je restais dans ma chambre. Je ne voulais parler ? personne. Je savais pourquoi notre institutrice ne pouvait pas assurer son cours... C'?tait ? cause d'un horrible d?mon dont je ne peux me d?faire ! 
La police a men? une enqu?te dans mon quartier, suite au meurtre. Mes parents me laissaient regarder les informations, et je voyais l'avanc?e de l'enqu?te. Comme aucune trace de coupable n'avait ?t? retrouv?e, ils en ont conclu que mon institutrice s'?tait suicid?e. Quand cette information est sortie de la t?l?vision, Elle ?tait l?. ?a l'a bien fait rire. Elle a trait? les enqu?teurs de tous les noms imaginables. 
Moi, j'avais envie de lui lancer la fourchette que je tenais, mais Elle n'aurait pas ?t? bless?e. Et ?a n'aurait fait qu'aggraver la situation en alarmant mes parents, alors je n'ai rien fait. 
Apr?s ?a, pendant des ann?es, j'ai eu horriblement peur de parler aux autres. Je suis devenu plus distant envers tous mes amis, m?me mes parents. Je suis devenu, au fil des ans, tr?s solitaire. Et j'ai, de fil en aiguille, fini par ?tre rejet? de beaucoup de monde. Mais je m'en fichais : au moins ils survivraient. 


?a ne l'a pas emp?ch?e, ? Elle, de revenir me parler par la suite. Elle me murmurait toujours ce que j'avais besoin de savoir. ? chaque fois, sa voix semblait plus malsaine, plus cruelle. J'ai m?me fini par en faire des cauchemars, pendant un temps. J'ai vite arr?t?, gr?ce ? l'habitude. 

Plus les jours passaient, et plus je sentais en moi cette col?re de voir les gens ensemble et heureux. Je me suis mis ? d?tester les gens normaux. 

Plus je les voyais, plus je ressentais du d?gout. Et quand ils se sont mis ? se moquer de moi, le petit gars qui reste toujours tout seul dans son coin, je les ai encore plus d?test?s. Alors que j'essayais de les prot?ger d'Elle, ils me ridiculisaient, me traitaient en moins que rien et me rendaient la vie encore plus impossible jour apr?s jour. 

Chaque soir, Elle revenait et avant de me murmurer mon avenir, Elle me provoquait. Elle me r?p?tait, parfois m?me plusieurs fois, que la seule fois que j'avais parl? d'Elle ? une personne, elle ?tait morte. Elle me rappelait si souvent que j'avais fait tuer madame Lafleur que j'ai fini par ne plus m'en sentir coupable. 
J'ai quand m?me r?essay? d'en parler ? quelqu'un, juste une fois, pour voir, en humanit?. C'?tait mon meilleur ami de l'?poque, Christophe. Enfin, "meilleur ami"... il se disait comme tel ? et ce n'?tait pas difficile, vu le peu d'amis que j'avais - mais d?s qu'il pouvait m'abandonner pour draguer une minette ou rejoindre un groupe de gars plus branch?s, il n'h?sitait pas. 
Je ne l'appr?ciais pas vraiment. En fait, je crois que je le d?testais encore plus que les autres. Il ?tait hypocrite, vantard et idiot. Si Elle devait revenir et le tuer, ce qui ?tait plus que probable... Il ne me manquerait pas, ni ? personne d'autre. 
Je l'ai tir? ? l'?cart, et je lui ai tout racont?. La voix dans ma t?te, ce qu'Elle me disait, depuis quand ?a durait, comment je savais ce qui arrivait de grave ? telle ou telle personne... Il a sembl? sceptique, jusqu'? ce que je lui r?v?le que sa m?re ?tait lesbienne, et l'avait eu par f?condation in vitro, et que c'?tait pour cette raison que personne ne voyait jamais son p?re lors des r?unions parents-enseignants. Et ce secret-l?, Christophe ?tait le seul ? le connaitre. Seul, avec la voix qui me parle... Et de ce fait, avec moi. 
Il m'a quitt?, bl?me, ?tonn?, boulevers?. Sans doute effray?, aussi. Mais je ne lui avais bien entendu pas dit ce qui arrivait quand j'en parlais. En fait, j'?tais intimement convaincu que ?a n'avait pas cess?. Je savais que je l'avais condamn? ? la mort. Bizarrement, j'en ?tais presque... Heureux. 
Il ne m'a pas envoy? de message de la soir?e, m?me pas pour me traiter de "fils de pute" ou encore de "d?bile", comme il avait l'habitude de le faire. Ce n'?tait pas m?chant, c'est ce qu'il disait. C'?tait "juste pour rire". Moi je n'aimais pas trop cette habitude. Et ce soir-l?, ?a n'est pas arriv?. ?a n'est plus jamais arriv? d'ailleurs : le lendemain, il s'?tait tranch? la gorge avec un couteau de boucher. 
Elle l'avait tu?, lui aussi. Elle lui avait murmur? de mourir, et il l'avait fait. 
Mais Elle n'est pas revenue me le dire, cette fois. Elle savait bien qu'au fond, je voulais ce qui ?tait arriv?. Quand Elle est revenue me murmurer mon avenir, plus tard dans la soir?e, jamais Elle ne m'a sembl?e aussi douce avec moi. Elle avait l'air contente... 
D'ailleurs, parfois, quand je parle de cette mal?diction ? quelqu'un que je n'aime pas, pour qu'Elle vienne mettre fin ? ses jours ensuite, j'ai l'impression de voir sa silhouette du coin de l'?il, qui me regarde. Elle semble toujours au bord de l'extase... 

Voil?, cher journal, ce que je devais ? ce point te dire. Tu comprends maintenant pourquoi tu es le seul ? qui je pouvais parler librement.
Le seul qui ne disparaitrait pas myst?rieusement apr?s avoir tout entendu. Un v?ritable confident, tu vois le genre ? 
Et maintenant, je dois bien entendu veiller ? ce que personne ne te d?couvre. Elle est toujours l?, tu sais. Et si quelqu'un te lisait... 
Elle le tuerait...


Hum.


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jul 4, 2015)

Erie started walking back and stopped.
She thought to herself: I should be more social with people, I should stop being such a bch and stary being more social.
Zeus waited for Erie to return with him listening to the group in the background. He was behind everyone, not really listening.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*That was from a roleplay I'm doing!*


----------



## Cirice (Jul 5, 2015)

http://img.aquazus.fr/dpz/DgiBuo8i.png
lol i like this shirt.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 5, 2015)

Faut pas pousser m?m? dans la goutte d'eau qui fait d?border l'aiguille dans la botte de foin de midi a 14h ptn.

I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO EXPLAIN.


----------



## axo (Jul 5, 2015)

This is what I get: You're walking in the woods.
There's no one around,
And your phone is dead.
Out of the corner of your eye you spot him,
Shia Labeouf.

He's following you
About 30 feet back.
He gets down on all fours and breaks into a sprint.
He's gaining on you.
Shia Labeouf.

You're looking for your car,
But you're all turned around.
He's almost upon you now
And you can see there's blood on his face!
My god, there's blood everywhere!

Running for your life
(From Shia Labeouf.)
He's brandishing a knife.
(It's Shia Labeouf.)
Lurking in the shadows
Hollywood superstar Shia Labeouf.
Living in the woods,
(Shia Labeouf.)
Killing for sport,
(Shia Labeouf.)
Eating all the bodies
Actual, cannibal Shia Labeouf.

Now it's dark and you seem to have lost him,
But you're hopelessly lost yourself.
Stranded with a murderer,
You creep silently through the underbrush.
A-ha! In the distance,
A small cottage with a light on.
Hope!
You move stealthily toward it,
But your leg! AH! It's caught in a bear trap!

Gnawing off your leg,
(Quiet, quiet.)
Limping toward the cottage,
(Quiet, quiet.)
Now you're on the doorstep,
Sitting inside, Shia Labeouf.
Sharpening an ax,
(Shia Labeouf.)
But he doesn't hear you enter,
(Shia Labeouf.)
You're sneaking up behind him.
Strangling superstar Shia Labeouf.
Fighting for your life with Shia Labeouf,
Wrestling a knife from Shia Labeouf,
Stab it in his kidney.
Safe at last from Shia Labeouf.

You limp into the dark woods,
Blood oozing from your stump leg.
But you have won.
You have beaten Shia Labeouf


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

thedolorosa


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

♫

Musical notes, man.  Don't judge me.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Akimari (Jul 5, 2015)

http://pastebin.com/f704DuDW

I DIDN'T WRITE THESE OKAY.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 5, 2015)

✿.


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 5, 2015)

http://www.dumpspot.nl/d1960698668_russische+baby+dondert+uit+de+wagen+tijdens+ongeluk.html


----------



## aericell (Jul 5, 2015)

#311003842224


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Fettuccine alfredo


----------



## pepperini (Jul 5, 2015)

epitaphary


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 5, 2015)

So, Even though we won more game, we lost because we weren't as popular? That is complete abd utter bull****. It should based on wins, and the popularity should have been a tiebreaker if both team performed equally.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 5, 2015)

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...trid_NL.png/revision/latest?cb=20130816174546


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

http://www.acernis.org/?page=chat


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 5, 2015)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 6, 2015)

https://youtu.be/TMYso30L9zI


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

14660473


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

https://youtu.be/iL1mU92rYYQ?t=52s


----------



## Ami (Jul 6, 2015)

26537


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 6, 2015)

Articuno-6
Zapdos-5
Moltres-5
Mew-7
Mewtwo-3
Entei-6
Suicune-7
Raikou-5
Ho-oh -5
Lugia-7
Celebi-16
Regirock-5
Registeel-5
Regice-5
Latias-5
Latios-4
Groudon-5
Kyogre-5
Rayquaza-6
Jirachi-9
Deoxys-5
Mesprit-5
Uxie-5
Azelf-5
Giratina-1
Arceus-7
Shaymin-6
Darkrai-7
Cresselia-5
Manaphy-4
Heatran-5
Victini-5
Cobalion-4
Virizion-5
Terrakion-6
Keldeo-5
Thundurus-5
Tornadus-5
Landorus-3
Zekrom-5
Reshiram-5
Kyurem-5
Meloetta-6
Genesect-5
Xerneas-6
Yvetal-4
Zygarde-8
Diancie-7


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

terraria


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

DarkTurquoise


----------



## QueenMooMoo (Jul 7, 2015)

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jJlIgbZ.gif" border=0>

lol i'm proud of this actually


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

24650 Center Ridge Rd. Ste. 150
                      Westlake, Ohio 44145


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2015)

https://youtu.be/75shbkWBm8g?t=30s


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2015)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Finnian (Jul 7, 2015)

My cats need a new home! Both are just barely 2 years old and have lived together since they were 8 weeks. 

One of the cats is a spayed female. She's white with brown specks and a brown tail. She's quite feisty, but very friendly and great around kids. She responds to the name "Sasha"

The other cat is a neutered male and probably the sweetest cat in existence. He's an orange tabby and pretty small for a male cat. He's very shy, but very smart. In people terms, he's smart anyway. In cat terms... he's a little weird. He responds to the name "Dortfelt".

The cats need to stay together! Dortfelt is extremely dependent on Sasha and it would destroy him to have her go.
The cats will come with bowls, a topped kitty litter, cat litter, cat toys, a scratching post, and cat food!

I will deliver them to you. I really, really love my cats and it's painful to see them go; so I'd really love for them to go to a happy home. I have to get rid of them because I travel too much to properly love and take care of them.

Please call or text me at: Number taken out.


Someone already responded and I don't know how to feel about it. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

#61C60

oh.. changed the color of a font on a site xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 7, 2015)

U jelly that were looking at ur boyfriend's bootiful face


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

#E085FF


lol them colors


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

http://youtu.be/B2b8sopP56Y


Was going to post this to my boyfriend's Facebook wall


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

https://nookipedia.com/w/images/thumb/8/8c/Savannah_NL.png/58px-Savannah_NL.png


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsL8NZ28nzA


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

The Kiko Lake team is collecting donations so they can go to the Altador Cup this year. You donate Two Dubloon Coin. How nice!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2015)

https://twitter.com/BuzzFeed/status/618472824286515202


----------



## clairelise (Jul 7, 2015)

Order Form:
Friend Code:
Town Name:
Player Name:
Items Wanted:
Offer:
Who's Town?:

lol


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

ECG SEASON 5 FINALS - France Group - Van Helsing


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQzu7NYlZNQ


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 7, 2015)

fart


----------



## Ami (Jul 8, 2015)

t 1
05/07/15


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/257/19499931986_890baaa207_o.jpg


----------



## Relly (Jul 8, 2015)

I think I have TT mildly maybe once or twice, my game time is different to real time in line with what times I am able to play the game due to my working hours.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgFy9zYdbMk


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 8, 2015)

I expect is the cause


----------



## Hikari (Jul 8, 2015)

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...o1_1280.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150217051128


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K9RzFsWttY


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6667056/4ea9f794/als_ik_met_jouw_vriendin_naar_bed_ga.html


----------



## Clavis (Jul 9, 2015)

Minuit ? fond la caisse


----------



## J2a1m1i2e (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX63_vDW9eU

Okay so I was on the 'What are you listening to thread' sooooo...


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

GoT


----------



## Ami (Jul 9, 2015)

http://userimages02.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

Kurumi Tokisaki


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)

http://cfile8.uf.tistory.com/original/2224F442559E6FF31B4A8B


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6667381/e960a2a9/tsipras_op_bezoek_bij_huisbaas_bob.html


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?3240-DIABETES-NO#comments


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 9, 2015)

ALIVE:
3. DragonmanXD
4. kirbymuncher
5. Super_Sora_232
6. MrSirDrProf_sma
8. slumpcat
9. alpha-ape
12. Phoenix-Smasher
13. _Cecilia_
14. closetkpopfan
16. cuttin_in_farm
18. dj-izzle
20. cb52211
21. DamionDL

DEAD:
24. Sheep007 - <i>LEFT GAME</i> - Luma, TOWN Vanilla (Night 1)
19. -Ridley- - <i>DEAD</i> - Zelda, TOWN Jack-of-all-trades (Night 1)
11. Terra-enforcer - <i>DEAD</i> - Master Hand, TOWN Dreaming God (Night 1)
22. NinjaNomad196 - <i>DEAD</i> - Lucario, TOWN Aura Reader (Day 2)
23. Nanahara715 - <i>DEAD</i> - Wario, TOWN Cop (Day 2)
15. Yo****hePharoah - <i>DEAD</i> - R.O.B, TOWN Obedient Vigilante (Night 2)
10. FasdfGfaha - <i>DEAD</i> - Yoshi, MAFIA Ensnare (Day 3)
1. pielover19 - <i>DEAD</i> - Nana, TOWN Good Sister (Day 3)
2. exlipse_exe - <i>DEAD</i> - King Dedede, TOWN CPR Doctor (Night 3)
7. Not_Endgame - <i>DEAD</i> - Popo, MAFIA Bad Brother (Night 3)
17. draco21799 - <i>DEAD</i> - Mario, MAFIA Godfather (Day 4)

Hosting a Mafia game on a different forum.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

_pterodactyl._
The only difference is the background colour was black and the text was white.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2015)

2363-5760-2057

(that's my FC)


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for trading!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 10, 2015)

Pikachu pooped on fatty bowser and toasted his uneducated goomba




(whisper down the lame thread)


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

4914-6129-6970

just my old friend code haha


----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtdNfR6eu6w


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtdNfR6eu6w



( /goes to watch it/ What even? Why? /so confused/ )


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 10, 2015)

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6667539/1aa84ba6/wilt_u_even_zuigen_meneer_.html

- - - Post Merge - - -

I share way too many videos


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

https://41.media.tumblr.com/cdcda94fd4a29aaa8036500cb09d58a2/tumblr_nr9klhpjKs1tezaqdo2_400.png


----------



## peachies (Jul 10, 2015)

_Ooooh you know it's your destinyyy_​


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 10, 2015)

When I started playing the game I remember being so lost


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/veronicapooh.nash/videos/10207197789284761/


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 10, 2015)

Pikachu landed on Bowser and killed his uneducated son.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 10, 2015)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Dei71iQMoec/S8T1RQvIPbI/AAAAAAAAGK0/jDBh_BKubx0/s1600/cat50.jpg


Ummmmmmm...


----------



## creamyy (Jul 10, 2015)

https://38.media.tumblr.com/da4fda0c3073462a638a0f7060c366e2/tumblr_inline_nbk1yqQUB31rq7cug.gif


----------



## aericell (Jul 11, 2015)

Chanyeolie


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 11, 2015)

http://bookstooge.booklikes.com/post/1197090/gold-s-gym-abc-financial-bloody-pirates


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

That's supposed to be the bold BB code.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 11, 2015)

DERGS


----------



## aericell (Jul 11, 2015)

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...0.08/11372190_906985516033192_728200993_n.jpg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 11, 2015)

55a13db637296


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKmBP-6hSZk


----------



## aericell (Jul 11, 2015)

ㅠㅠ사랑해ㅠㅠ


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 11, 2015)

"I'm looking forward to getting into the swing of things there."

Lol boring, it was from an email I sent to my new boss about an hour ago


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 11, 2015)

We were watching a tv show and there was a transwoman and my mum said "its a dude!!!" And i said "no mum they're female" and then she said "it hasnt had its **** removed its a male"


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 11, 2015)

Jeremy Stephens def. Dennis Bermudez via TKO (flying knee, punches) - Round 3, 0:32


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Q60rBrYQAvQ


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 11, 2015)

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/tagged/p/page/24


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 12, 2015)

https://youtu.be/56DNUyLy8y4


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 12, 2015)

French Soldier: I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!



For the troll thread :B


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Reginald Usuki

^lol holy grail...


----------



## Phoelipop (Jul 12, 2015)

Lately Ive been really into A


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## dudeabides (Jul 12, 2015)

ryanbrobdingnagian@gmail.com

(huh, must have had to copy my email address I forgot about that)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sFyRQPraJ8


----------



## riummi (Jul 12, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/JejYO1D.jpg


----------



## Ste (Jul 12, 2015)

My cntrl+c/v isn't working =(


----------



## Silvermist (Jul 12, 2015)

Your guess was 4848 and the secret number was 4806

That means your number was 42 numbers from the secret number!

Your prize is...

Consolation prize!


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 27 yellow bottlecaps!


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.eventhubs.com/tiers/ssb4/


----------



## aericell (Jul 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7z9N7kzLV4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz2NUzgMvz8


----------



## JamesParker (Jul 12, 2015)

weekold baby bat


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/26f01076f768744abd2e095cb505d13d/tumblr_mgw3j3PwqV1qaq5xfo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 13, 2015)

الله أكبر


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 13, 2015)

KGNU Boulder "Dub Palace" mid-2am
CFUV Victoria "Funk n' Ska" 2-3 am 
WORT Madison "Global Revolutions" 7-10 am 
WRUW Cleveland "Afro Beats" 8:30-10:30 am
KPFK Los Angeles "Global Village" 11 am-1 pm 
KZSC Santa Cruz "Unfiltered Camels" 3-6 pm 
WREK Atlanta "Sub-Saharan Vibes" 6-7 pm
KUCI Irvine "The Dread Zone" 6-8 pm
CFUV Victoria "Global Fusion" 8-9 pm 
KCSB Santa Barbara "Sun 'n Water" 9-10:30 pm

My dad copied this earlier.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Shinndig

u wtf


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150628061627AApV5zy


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 13, 2015)

ListGandalf


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9oq_IskRIg


----------



## vurren (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?303785-Contest-Almost-All-Tier-One-Villagers


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 13, 2015)

http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b589/BoredHamsters/image.jpg1_zpskex0xm0t.jpg


----------



## aericell (Jul 13, 2015)

http://t.co/BwtmLtudy7


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## nard (Jul 13, 2015)

https://41.media.tumblr.com/48f0f686132d560160a512d04f695056/tumblr_nrg8ksn76j1ua7xpeo1_540.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 14, 2015)

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;☺☺&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856; xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6668404/f86fc7b9/de_terrasmeisjes_te_gast_bij_101_stagiaire.html


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

<HTML><FONT COLOR="#FF0000">y</FONT><FONT COLOR="#FFC000">e</FONT><FONT COLOR="#FFff00">s</FONT><FONT COLOR="#3Fff00"> </FONT><FONT COLOR="#00ff00">h</FONT><FONT COLOR="#00ffC0">o</FONT><FONT COLOR="#00ffff">m</FONT><FONT COLOR="#00C0ff">o</FONT></HTML>

pfft


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

Sterling Infosystems, Inc


----------



## Silvermist (Jul 14, 2015)

Apep: I mean in bed XD I'm watching a nature documentry about sea turtles at the moment.
Apep: Ja, but you've been occupied. I have basically just been lounging around inthe ocean for a week.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Cookie Brownie Chunk Blizzard


----------



## Relly (Jul 14, 2015)

rafflesia


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Artist: Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O.
Album: Does The Cosmic Shepherd Dream Of Electric Tapirs?
Year: 2004


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/enxuWhadEKP


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow, thank you!  About the items, could I choose any two items that are an unorderable or DLC?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.simplesugarsscrub.com/collections/facial-scrubs/products/strawberry-facial-scrub


----------



## aericell (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.viki.com/tv/26963c-orange-marmalade


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/Nf4CvAC


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 15, 2015)

Wait for you taj Jackson

I don't remember copying this XP


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

http://sphe-static.pillow-plush.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/tumblr_mu9606NJ9X1sjsutno8_1280.jpg


Of course its AC related, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAB4vOkL6cE


----------



## Pearls (Jul 15, 2015)

https://36.media.tumblr.com/7ee27246eff29f747a321e9f39ac6424/tumblr_nri2nuSsxu1qg0lhgo3_400.jpg


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

http://wifflegif.com/gifs/319829-benedict-cumberbatch-gay-pride-gif


----------



## Dra Machi (Jul 15, 2015)

agar.io/#P5XZT

Oh, um. I think I have Agario in another tab waiting for friends.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-0bqonqooo


----------



## aericell (Jul 15, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/2OwsHO0.jpg


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij4gJRUMs3c

a video i was laughing about with my friend (sims)


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

I just started this egg game


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPTBS9-x-6I

oh


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tytytytytyty...etc


Was over excitedly thanking Cou for Ankha (I've super glued her kitty butt to Maiden).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Nippon Girls 2 - Japanese Pop, Beat & Rock'n'Roll 1965-1970

oh ya was looking for a cd lol


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

Lepp, Andrew, Jacob Barkley,  Aryn Karpinski


----------



## Phoelipop (Jul 16, 2015)

:thumb336759779:


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

*My Order Form!*
_Username:_
_Mayor Name:_
_Town Name:_
_Friend Code:
Which Prize Pack?:_
_Extra Entries (1tbt per)_
_Suggestions for next giveaway:_
_Did You Read the Rules?:_
_Secret Word:_


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

#


Huh??


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

http://aberrantkenosis.tumblr.com/post/116364642350/uh-so-i-changed-the-instruments-and-vocals-of


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvvvcpwFw5o

i think thats a link to music i was listening to :O


----------



## Silvermist (Jul 17, 2015)

Kijame: So I accidentally stickied a thread when double-clicking on "Return to thread". Clearly I need more sleep. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

3969-4613-7056

Its a friend code.


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Paper-Mate-...d=1436729320&sr=8-3&keywords=papermate+inkjoy

Exciting xD


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.fr/

Because for some reason I copied that URL? x_x


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

Curt, Beardo, Boone, Canberra, Peanut, Zucker, Eugene, Hazel, Marina, Clay
dreamies of my friend's xD


----------



## kelpy (Jul 18, 2015)

Je suis de retour

LOL making my user title ;p


----------



## Bjork (Jul 18, 2015)

https://instaud.io/9j8

its kinda bad lol, made it in like 15 mins


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

rhythm inside


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## kelpy (Jul 18, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?306967-Freebies-for-all!-OPEN-PU-TheMayorSaffron

lol totally accidental self-advertisement there XD
I guess I was messaging someone their stuff is ready..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

199990

oh.. pricing things


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Relly (Jul 18, 2015)

Terrifying 911 calls


Umm?


----------



## mintellect (Jul 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


>



Meetin the kawaii version of urself 

Vvvvvvv

I think I did it right

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Pikachu pooped on fatty bowser and toasted his uneducated goomba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXCUSE ME?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Pikachu pooped on fatty bowser and toasted his uneducated goomba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXCUSE ME?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Pikachu pooped on fatty bowser and toasted his uneducated goomba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXCUSE ME?


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

The character I first fell in love with
The character I never expected to love as much as I do now
The character everyone else loves that I don’t
The character I love that everyone else hates
The character I used to love but don’t any longer
The character I would totally smooch
The character I’d want to be like
The character I’d slap
A pairing that I love
A pairing that I don’t


that's from tumblr


----------



## leximo (Jul 18, 2015)

....


----------



## Silvermist (Jul 18, 2015)

Buizie: When two mods talking at once and at first you think one is talking to themself... xD


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 18, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvM4ZdThXfg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2015)

Season 2 Episode 4


----------



## shanni (Jul 19, 2015)

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers_in_Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf

oh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Libra (Jul 19, 2015)

upgrade to windows 10

Hahahaha, yeah, _not_ happening that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

Libra said:


> upgrade to windows 10
> 
> Hahahaha, yeah, _not_ happening that.



this so much, not upgrading even if you get it 'free'


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

https://40.media.tumblr.com/b561aada51d3b2763ee1026d268b8f65/tumblr_nrpt2vwDsP1siap9go1_1280.jpg

??


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-My-Town-Shanni-s-Cycling!-In-Boxes-Cherry

xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

When it comes to toileting habits, the topic is not exactly a favorite among Americans – at least for those above the age of four. Mention poop and you can easily clear a room – or at the least, generate some unusual facial expressions, nervous laughter, and wisecracks about "too much information."

But your bodily emissions are an important health topic that deserves serious attention, regardless of the "ick factor." In fact, if you ignore what you deposit in your toilet, you could be flushing your health down the drain!

Did you know the average person generates about five TONS of stool in his or her lifetime? Turns out, there is much to be learned from this mountain of poop.

The shape, size, color, and other fecal features can tell you a great deal about your overall health, how your gastrointestinal tract is functioning, and even give you clues about serious disease processes that could be occurring, like infections, digestive problems, and even cancer. Poop comes in just about all the colors of the rainbow... and please forgive me for using the words poop and rainbow in the same sentence.

Although there is a certainly a wide variety of stool colors, textures and forms that are considered "normal," there are definitely things that, if seen or experienced, warrant immediate medical attention. With this in mind, the overview that follows covers what you need to know about what's normal and not normal in the bathroom department.

What is Normal Stool?

Your stool is about 75 percent water. The rest is a fetid combination of fiber, live and dead bacteria, miscellaneous cells and mucus.1, 2 The characteristics of your stool will tell you a good deal about how happy and healthy your digestive tract is – the color, odor, shape, size, and even the sound it makes when it hits the water and whether it's a "sinker" or a "floater" are all relevant information.

If you're one to poop and scoot quickly out of the bathroom without looking in the toilet, then you might want to slow down and look down.
The Bristol Stool Chart is a handy tool that may help you learn what you're going for. Ideally, your stool should approximate Types 3, 4 and 5, "like a sausage or a snake, smooth and soft" to "soft blobs that pass easily." Type 4 is the Holy Grail.3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Relly (Jul 19, 2015)

ELLIOT RODGER


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CKR1U1cUAAA2Mwf.mp4


----------



## Silvermist (Jul 21, 2015)

Phantom: i almost ate bugs today XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTUzm_caxXU


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 22, 2015)

ಠ‿ಠ


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

[19:48] <Umeko> bacon and eggs... poop?
[19:49] <Superpenguin> wat
[19:50] <Brad> This chat is for people to be mature, and not make poop jokes or anything else of the sort.
[19:50] <Brad> We're all grown-ups.
[19:56] <Chipped-Teacup> When we want to be


----------



## Relly (Jul 22, 2015)

Moby GO Designs


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.mlssoccer.com/schedule


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 22, 2015)

When I die I want my heart donated to NASA so they can finally see what a black hole looks like up close


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

https://www.viki.com/celebrities/13817pr-yoon-eun-hye?q=yoon


----------



## Relly (Jul 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH3h9K0iAGg


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afføring


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/gKEKT3w5wB


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 22, 2015)

Http://Www.BellTreeForums.Com/Register.Php


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yLYIAHZ_J...AwU/GhAafWUHbaw/s640/mario-maker-graphics.png


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

gallery halloween lotus mosaic museum mushroom post-office


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com/r/PSO2


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2cMBZlsQlY


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

loraxem


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

Who accidentally pushes a door instead of pulling/vice versa
Who doodles little hearts all over the desk with their initials inside them
Who starts the tickle fights
Who starts the pillow fights
Who falls asleep last, watching the other with a small affectionate smile
Who mistakes salt for sugar
Who lets the microwave play the loud beeping sound at 1am in the morning
Who comes up with cheesy pick up lines
Who rearranges the bookshelf in alphabetical order
Who licks the spoon when they’re baking brownies
Who buys candles for dinners even though there’s no special occasion
Who draws little tattoos on the other with a pen
Who comes home with a new souvenir magnet every time they go on vacation
Who convinces the other to fill out those couple surveys in the back of magazines


----------



## Relly (Jul 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDC_NcihiV8


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

57263


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 24, 2015)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/d42069b3896dcddadd115c1d346a4ebb/tumblr_n7xzf5ooUB1tdvp1ao1_400.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Does the Cosmic Shepherd Dream of Electric Tapirs?


----------



## Relly (Jul 24, 2015)

Name:
Animal:
Boys Name:
Girls name:
Occupation:
Colour:
Something you wear:
Drink:
Food:
Something you find in the bathroom:
Place:
Reason to be late:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeRZSN_sLdM


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2yjyn9_eng-140908-eksost-4-unseen_people


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

http://cs608928.vk.me/v608928138/e5aa/QbMDXJ9Mr2o.jpg


----------



## Bostostar (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 25, 2015)

Form!! :
references:
personality:
notes:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

CelestialMoonFlower

oh lol some neopet


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

splatoon rule 34
loljk xD
Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos


----------



## Relly (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy4Ozrh--kg


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqasfQp0ivc


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZGRrEfxK8Q


----------



## Relly (Jul 25, 2015)

I wrestled a stripper because a clown stole my taco


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

competitively


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos turts changed it we furries Neboobs pooped jersey tan


----------



## Relly (Jul 25, 2015)

It's a tad easier to clean that way, or doesn't need to be cleaned quite as often to avoid infections.


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

years & years


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos turts changed it we furries Neboobs pooped jersey tan hippies and pot. So we


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

02771146453


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 25, 2015)

192.99.147.50


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoaDnuD3ETY


----------



## Relly (Jul 25, 2015)

creationism
kriːˈeɪʃ(ə)nɪz(ə)m/Submit
noun
the belief that the universe and living organisms originate from specific acts of divine creation, as in the biblical account, rather than by natural processes such as evolution.


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

typing test


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

5086-1639-3329


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/WhikBjC.png


----------



## Relly (Jul 25, 2015)

moon landing


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

[0:30:30]


----------



## Relly (Jul 25, 2015)

You got 11 out of 20 right!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 27, 2015)

"Dr. Doctor"

Take take take take my breath away,
Cause I've got nothin else that I can say.
It's time we showed our faces,
Got real and travel places.
I have something better for us this time.
Take look inside my twisted mind.
It's not my fault I'm like this,
We're products of these places.

Oh, Doctor fix me right this time.
Doctor, I'm better than a "flatline".

I'm not a waste.
Turn my back on that place
Where I've made my mistakes.
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

This damn girl pretends to be what she's not.
A liar, a cheat, a phony, a fraud.
Don't take it from me, just be who you are.
Don't don't don't call me maybe.
I don't play those games.
Don't don't don't call me shady.
It's all just the same.

Oh, Doctor fix me right this time.
Doctor, I'm better than a "flatline".

I'm not a waste.
Turn my back on that place
Where I've made my mistakes.
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

It's time to take this feeling of a heart-attack,
Built up from my broken past,
Find something that's gonna last.
I'm reaching out for something more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

I'm not a waste.
Turn my back on that place
Where I've made my mistakes.
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I just gotta say one more thing.

I'm not a waste
I'm not a waste
I'm not a waste
I'm not a waste
The ghost in my soul,
Is reaching for more.
I'll live through another day


I copied a song I guess :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/sigg_zpsg7120vkw.png

sig i guess


----------



## Relly (Jul 27, 2015)

Dybbuk


----------



## Silvermist (Jul 28, 2015)

Beagle: Plus my family has to put up with my cat for 16 weeks... when I'm gone for awhile she starts whining... constantly... xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Morris & Co


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 28, 2015)

✮

Not sure why it's that thing lol


----------



## aericell (Jul 28, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CK1uo6aUkAAZ3-j.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Valliecat (Jul 28, 2015)

•  
Bulletpoint.


----------



## axo (Jul 28, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/c1/31/a3/c131a3d6ee03bb7331a97eadf7e2bba6.jpg

Ok...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oday_Fc-Gc


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 29, 2015)

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...fficial.png/revision/latest?cb=20130721190921


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

http://www.ultraimg.com/images/7833612184d40d737b4be6a68c21f5b3.gif


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 29, 2015)

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;☺☺&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856; xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/mrhDS6m.jpg


----------



## Relly (Jul 29, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/TheComical...3352176797969/683376828462165/?type=1&theater


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

https://twitter.com/_Kyungsoo_lover/status/622971336999067648


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/kevrake/i-****ing-love-bees


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 29, 2015)

bfimoj6


----------



## okaimii (Jul 29, 2015)

It was this video. I was trying to show a friend.


----------



## Finnian (Jul 29, 2015)

uvu.edu/orientation/jumpstart.

College crap.


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

18s.sbs.co.kr


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 30, 2015)

• fancy doll


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Прямая круглосуточная трансляция канала Jetix в HD (Профилактика)
Traduction from google:
Direct broadcast round the clock channel Jetix in HD ( Prevention )

(._.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

Name
Nicknames
Birthday
Star Sign
Occupation

Appearance:

Hair color
Eye color
Favorite feature?
Have you ever, or do you currently, have braces?
Any piercings?
Tattoos?
Are you a righty or a lefty?

Firsts:

Best friend
Sport
Concert

Favorites:

Film
TV Show
Color
Song
Restaurant
Store
Book
Magazine
Shoes

Currently…

How are you feeling?
Single or taken
Are you eating anything?
Listening to…
Thinking about…
What are you wearing?

Future Questions:

Do you want children?
Do you want to get married?
Careers in mind/ideal occupation
Where do you want to live?

Do you believe in:

God
Miracles
Love at first sight
Ghosts
Aliens
Soul mates
Heaven
Hell
Yourself


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/2S3sNjz.png


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2015)

""


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

may1325


----------



## Relly (Jul 30, 2015)

appropriation


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Heart Red Balloon


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

She'll fall in love with a man who'll wait two-thousand years to keep her safe


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

We've got a serial killer on our hands. Love those, there's always something to look forward to.


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/4117858355...1785835534420/910816048964727/?type=1&theater


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Cuz I be doin' splits on trees
#SPLITSONTREES.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jul 30, 2015)

HOW CAN YOU NOT SHIP DESTIEL?!??!?!??!?!?


Wow.... True though....


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 30, 2015)

I have the ranch dresser,


----------



## Bostostar (Jul 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTaXO0vWIdS9ejEu0VpPkag


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

roll down a jagged hillside


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

http://en.maplestory.nexoneu.com/Maple.aspx?Part=/News/Notice&mode=view&uid=6358


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.viki.com/videos/199335v-to-the-beautiful-you-hana-kimi-korean-version-episode-1


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

new


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0SnKIceALY


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

You got: England

You are sophisticated and dapper. You’re one of the sharpest people around and have a lighting quick wit and a penchant for sarcasm. For you, being a Brit is the ****!

{haha, from buzzfeed}


----------



## device (Aug 1, 2015)

spread your ass open like a geometry compass


----------



## Relly (Aug 1, 2015)

my suggestion is that people can love people for who they are not what they are


----------



## device (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

http://i1040.photobucket.com/albums...C-4B6F-839F-819CC32F71FC.png_zps1nuvxgpr.jpeg


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 1, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/73M4KS6.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos turts changed it we furries Neboobs pooped jersey tan hippies and pot. So we smoked crackers, though Jesus drank pee from a inkling boy hobo. Feces is delicious. Everybody loves Foreigner! ACNL ceased to exist, even Snoop Dogg snorts bells. Drake & Josh love Applecracker's buttcrack and Mayor London's giraffe. AppleBitterCrumble is stoned af. If Marie decides Umeko is actually a gay pole admin sniffer, but we, Jubs like a big banana dance naked. We, turts, hate humans. Giraffes, Jer, died but then Gandalf hula-hooped like a stupid Lady Gaga and mangoes explode into weed. Donald Trump burned in Mexico, El Chapo is fourteen feet tall. Illuminati is mexico and weed. Weed smoking ski jumpers are listening to cats mating. Psychedelic rainbows, acid is life and turts are sexy. Here isn't where Tina can pee freely on cracked doritos. Because Justin doesn't go erect often, instead he goes with Umeko and they cry. Well, well, well, if it isn't Wil Wheaton. The Green Goblin to my Spider-Man, the Pope Paul V to my Galileo, the Internet Explorer to my Firefox! Pandas, mopey and crack-smoking hippis like to listen to reggae and suck on cumcumbers at the same time. Then a turt licked himself for money


----------



## Miele (Aug 2, 2015)

Get distracted by my music
Think of nothing else but art
I'll write my loneliness in poems
If I can just think how to start

Lol. Lyrics


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

#gaylicious u are welcome back anytime <3


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

hentai


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> hentai



Much wow!,such lenny!

http://www.funpedia.net/imgs/feb12/creative-clothes-03.jpg


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

urfaic is #1


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> :'(



wot? ._.













i help u in ur sadness T_T


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

i c+p from a chat log and save it in a file sometimes

don't ask why


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 2, 2015)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/colorslive/jpg_512x512/2994646--LmkWzPWSOvzXwys.jpg .-.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> i c+p from a chat log and save it in a file sometimes
> 
> don't ask why



ok....._.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

http://puu.sh/jgF8a/0bae1e7c83.png


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> http://puu.sh/jgF8a/0bae1e7c83.png


OMG!!!!LELXD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

are u sure ur 17 yrs old


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> are u sure ur 17 yrs old



Yup!


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Yup!



ok


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Aug 2, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...eyebrows-look-tragic/ss-AAdg2aU?ocid=U147HDHP
 O_O....


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBsH1g8ces


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

http://www.fashioninspo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/street-fashion-6-gorgeous-outfits-4.jpg


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

apply cold water directly to the burn


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

♥♥


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

sockhead is hot


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 7, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 8, 2015)

13976402


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2015)

7asskcdc


----------



## aericell (Aug 8, 2015)

https://youthentrepreneurs.org/content/upload/files/freakonomics.pdf


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksWxRfE2zlM


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJFSbmET880


----------



## Relly (Aug 8, 2015)

Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

モコ


----------



## creamyy (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoBELyv9cgk


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

-t largefiles-7-8-2015 lf.stripped.db


----------



## duckvely (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQzu7NYlZNQ


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PzOjTVQOqo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

I won't be impressed with technology until I can download food.
~~
Lol, I was gonna send that to my friend to Skype


----------



## Silvermist (Aug 9, 2015)

Skitty4: Burp!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## creamyy (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Sanaki (Aug 11, 2015)

http://prntscr.com/836bo1


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

a. What was the purpose of the article? Why was it written?
b. Were any conclusions stated? If so, what were they?
c. Is the article convincing? Do you believe the stated results? Explain

- - - Post Merge - - -



creamyy said:


>



NICE SO NICE


----------



## Athariel (Aug 11, 2015)

Best Electric of Palm Bay, Inc.

...We need our ceiling fan fixed >.>


----------



## alesha (Aug 11, 2015)

Nothing XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

is it wrong to kill bugs
I have a roach problem


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## creamyy (Aug 12, 2015)

Spaghetti Dot ***
I cannot explain.
Probs a fanfic or something


----------



## okaimii (Aug 12, 2015)

It was this screenshot of a drawing I'm doing currently to show my friend on Skype.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Hee hee hee!

The ray is fired at Rockwheeler...



... and he changes colour to Starry!!

neopets stuff


----------



## alesha (Aug 13, 2015)

Nothing again XD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Pv1_AvLHY


----------



## Athariel (Aug 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Pv1_AvLHY



Wtf???

Aww my CTRL V was blank... :[


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Hah you don't like the music?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Damn blank.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> Hah you don't like the music?



I actually didn't watch it long enough to hear the music. I actually clicked it again to see what you were talking about, and yeah...no. When was this filmed? The 50's? lol :b


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Athariel said:


> I actually didn't watch it long enough to hear the music. I actually clicked it again to see what you were talking about, and yeah...no. When was this filmed? The 50's? lol :b



Yeah they interview here in the beginning.

Nope, 60s.. the girl is Mieko Hirota and the song was called Ningyo no Ie and was out in 1969 I believe.

ah well not everyone can like good stuff 

http://kayokyokuplus.blogspot.se/2012/11/mieko-hirotahideaki-tokunaga-ningyo-no.html

here's some info about the song


----------



## Athariel (Aug 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah they interview here in the beginning.
> 
> Nope, 60s.. the girl is Mieko Hirota and the song was called Ningyo no Ie and was out in 1969 I believe.
> 
> ...



Ok you want a good old song? Here you go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpoP4YSFKGA 

You know what? This should be a thread... O.O

CTRL V: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpoP4YSFKGA 

there, I have one now :b


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Haha, I actually like Heart somewhat as well 

http://kayokyokuplus.blogspot.se/2012/11/mieko-hirotahideaki-tokunaga-ningyo-no.html

yeah ^


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 13, 2015)

http://goo.gl/0OOsYs


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Aug 14, 2015)

Kuro****suji

black butler 
the japanese name has the synonym for poop in it, so hence the weird censor thing


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

http://www.tutorialspoint.com/


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/mdCq1WU.gif

(lol this is the link to the gif in my sig)


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 14, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...usticeAC-amp-The-Peanut-Butter-Fish-s-wedding

I sent this thread to my IRL friend.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 14, 2015)

for


----------



## JessSux (Aug 15, 2015)

Obama's fat pink dolphin ate my math homework and mooned Jacob's dirty-minded jellyfish menacingly.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 15, 2015)

A Ukrainian commercial for Rainbow Rocks stated that The Dazzlings were lead by Aria Blaze and were bent on destroying Canterlot High, but then went to a shot from the show of Rainbow Dash and a shot from the first movie and showed a scene of Sunset Shimmer and said that "It's up to Rainbow Dash, Sunset Shimmer and their friends to go through the mirror once more!" forgetting the fact that it's TWILIGHT AND SPIKE that go through the mirror, not the rest, and the Dazzlings are led by Adagio Dazzle, not Aria Blaze. Also, they want to take over Canterlot High, not destroy it.


----------



## KittybotANI (Aug 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_uvxxLZIpg

Oh my...


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 15, 2015)

https://hbr.org/2004/01/narcissistic-leaders-the-incredible-pros-the-inevitable-cons


----------



## aericell (Aug 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9LobsW8mLk


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

Posts
1,176


friends posts um


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Kurohimiko


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 16, 2015)

Listen up, 'cause I'll only tell you once: I hate Ask Me threads! Forward this message to your friends to spread the word.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Silvermist (Aug 18, 2015)

Vajra: Swimming eggs. Now I've seen everything XD


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?28-The-Basement


----------



## mintellect (Aug 18, 2015)

Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos turts changed it we furries Neboobs pooped jersey tan hippies and pot. So we smoked crackers, though Jesus drank pee from a inkling boy hobo. Feces is delicious. Everybody loves Foreigner! ACNL ceased to exist, even Snoop Dogg snorts bells. Drake & Josh love Applecracker's buttcrack and Mayor London's giraffe. AppleBitterCrumble is stoned af. If Marie decides Umeko is actually a gay pole admin sniffer, but we, Jubs like a big banana dance naked. We, turts, hate humans. Giraffes, Jer, died but then Gandalf hula-hooped like a stupid Lady Gaga and mangoes explode into weed. Donald Trump burned in Mexico, El Chapo is fourteen feet tall. Illuminati is mexico and weed. Weed smoking ski jumpers are listening to cats mating. Psychedelic rainbows, acid is life and turts are sexy. Here isn't where Tina can pee freely on cracked doritos. Because Justin doesn't go erect often, instead he goes with Umeko and they cry. Well, well, well, if it isn't Wil Wheaton. The Green Goblin to my Spider-Man, the Pope Paul V to my Galileo, the Internet Explorer to my Firefox! Pandas, mopey and crack-smoking hippies like to listen to reggae and suck on cucumbers at the same time. Then a turt licked himself for money so he could buy hippie turtles and weed for Snoop Lion. Jetix sits down on something sharp. He forgot to join the Wal-Mart baseball rewards sacrifice. Therefore we know


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

It's nice that they let Jenna Jameson name a lake, but they should have let her finish the deepthroat scene first.


etfffff


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.roommateharmony.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/spongebob-music.jpg
my sig yo


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Flavius Licerius Firminus Lupicinus
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Flavius Licerius Firminus Lupicinus (fl. sixth century) was a late Gallo-Roman aristocrat and scholar.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 18, 2015)

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## creamyy (Aug 18, 2015)

Apato Tail
Dinosaur Track
Megacero Skull
Pachy Skull
Stego Torso

Just a list of fossils I need.


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 18, 2015)

....


----------



## creamyy (Aug 18, 2015)

Ging Gang Goolie


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

http://hdwpics.com/images/0FA34BA75B27/Pink-Flower-Purple-Dress.jpg

uhhh


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

What sort of art piece would you like? (eg., pixel sprite, watercolor):
References/mind blowing description/ both:
Other:


ops


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

It


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

http://youtu.be/xkrMsPiqG6M
If thT is black midi say goodbye to your eyes and ears.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HardyHarHarHar said:


> http://youtu.be/xkrMsPiqG6M
> If thT is black midi say goodbye to your eyes and ears.



It isn't


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

100101101011

wtf


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

https://youtu.be/o0u4M6vppCI

Oh my god yes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/mB3NxXo

wtf


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 19, 2015)

Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos turts changed it we furries Neboobs pooped jersey tan hippies and pot. So we smoked crackers, though Jesus drank pee from a inkling boy hobo. Feces is delicious. Everybody loves Foreigner! ACNL ceased to exist, even Snoop Dogg snorts bells. Drake & Josh love Applecracker's buttcrack and Mayor London's giraffe. AppleBitterCrumble is stoned af. If Marie decides Umeko is actually a gay pole admin sniffer, but we, Jubs like a big banana dance naked. We, turts, hate humans. Giraffes, Jer, died but then Gandalf hula-hooped like a stupid Lady Gaga and mangoes explode into weed. Donald Trump burned in Mexico, El Chapo is fourteen feet tall. Illuminati is mexico and weed. Weed smoking ski jumpers are listening to cats mating. Psychedelic rainbows, acid is life and turts are sexy. Here isn't where Tina can pee freely on cracked doritos. Because Justin doesn't go erect often, instead he goes with Umeko and they cry. Well, well, well, if it isn't Wil Wheaton. The Green Goblin to my Spider-Man, the Pope Paul V to my Galileo, the Internet Explorer to my Firefox! Pandas, mopey and crack-smoking hippies like to listen to reggae and suck on cucumbers at the same time. Then a turt licked himself for money so he could buy hippie turtles and weed for Snoop Lion. Jetix sits down on something sharp. He forgot to join the Wal-Mart baseball rewards sacrifice. Therefore we know apples


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

^^ um


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 19, 2015)

http://ruinedchildhood.tumblr.com/post/127027389979/redeyesblackdr4gon-yungcrybby-unbitrium


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

the proposal at the Constitutional Convention that called for equal representation of each state in Congress regardless of the state’s population


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 19, 2015)

Check out this video on YouTube:﻿


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei_1rAZAgZo


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 19, 2015)

intuitive


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC7GQVOvupE

Click on the link for a friendly reminder!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)

Creator's Username: TheCreeperHugz
Name: Jasmyn Blake
Age: 18
Personality: She is very bubbly and quick to talk to people, and is fairly hard to annoy. She often acts quite childish for her age, and is very easily scared by most scary things, besides spiders. 
Looks (can include a photo but you don't have to):



Spoiler











Anything else: She has heterochromia (different coloured eyes) and is Isaac's older sister.
Creator's Username: TheCreeperHugz
Name: Isaac Blake
Age: 15
Personality: Isaac is quiet and reserved, and hangs around with his sister a lot because he's too introverted to make many friends of his own. Despite being the younger sibling, he acts much more mature than Jasmyn and he keeps her in control so she doesn't do stupid things that could get her hurt.
Looks (can include a photo but you don't have to):



Spoiler










Anything else: Jasmyn's younger brother.


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

mao


----------



## mintellect (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

https://youtu.be/o0u4M6vppCI

Oh my god this song


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

U.S. Constitution at the time the states were contemplating its adoption


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2015)

Little Traverse Bay


oh.. the random wiki game


----------



## creamyy (Aug 20, 2015)

...yep..


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

저희 EXO도 여러분 사랑해요(heart)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/o0u4M6vppCI

Oh god
If you listen to this your in for some fun.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/ecb14900da1a9c42e066172e15a76e49/tumblr_nte8mkrI0r1s70o1po1_500.png


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lum5df5x2A1qiol6o.gif


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

width of histogram bar


----------



## mintellect (Aug 20, 2015)

Sharks don't even eat, they just like sit on people and kill many children because they are huge fans of the iluminati. The average potato Zappa liked Jetix, so when our doritos turts changed it we furries Neboobs pooped jersey tan hippies and pot. So we smoked crackers, though Jesus drank pee from a inkling boy hobo. Feces is delicious. Everybody loves Foreigner! ACNL ceased to exist, even Snoop Dogg snorts bells. Drake & Josh love Applecracker's buttcrack and Mayor London's giraffe. AppleBitterCrumble is stoned af. If Marie decides Umeko is actually a gay pole admin sniffer, but we, Jubs like a big banana dance naked. We, turts, hate humans. Giraffes, Jer, died but then Gandalf hula-hooped like a stupid Lady Gaga and mangoes explode into weed. Donald Trump burned in Mexico, El Chapo is fourteen feet tall. Illuminati is mexico and weed. Weed smoking ski jumpers are listening to cats mating. Psychedelic rainbows, acid is life and turts are sexy. Here isn't where Tina can pee freely on cracked doritos. Because Justin doesn't go erect often, instead he goes with Umeko and they cry. Well, well, well, if it isn't Wil Wheaton. The Green Goblin to my Spider-Man, the Pope Paul V to my Galileo, the Internet Explorer to my Firefox! Pandas, mopey and crack-smoking hippies like to listen to reggae and suck on cucumbers at the same time. Then a turt licked himself for money so he could buy hippie turtles and weed for Snoop Lion. Jetix sits down on something sharp. He forgot to join the Wal-Mart baseball rewards sacrifice. Therefore we know apples are crazy. Doctors wish alcohol would make Moko a chupacabra. Alas Dumbledore


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Nothing here


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 20, 2015)

Mushroomy Power, Baby


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 20, 2015)

Yo. Elleir. What's up? What mix of feelings and emotions have come upon you as you opened this email? What are you thinking about typing, but changing your mind and putting something simple? Are you wondering whether I judge your emails when you send them? Am I wondering if you judge my emails when I send them? Am I wondering why you haven't emailed me? Are you glad I haven't emailed you? Does annoyance come upon your mind and aggravate you when you read my messages? Am I too judgmental? Are you too judgmental? Do you have real friends who accept you for who you are? Or do they accept you for who you act like around them? Do they enjoy your company? Or are you just a burden to them? Do you talk as much as you'd like to? Do you say what's on your mind? Are you truthful with your peers? Do you prank them? Do you like your teachers? Or do you just want to break their puny necks and throw them into a bonfire? Do you pretend to like your friends, and you'd also like to incinerate them? Did you pretend to like me? Are you pretending to like me? Do you actually like everyone but don't want to show feelings, for you're afraid to come off as a lovey dovey wimpy person? Do you hate everyone with a passion? Do you have a passion? Do you enjoy every aspect of life? Do you try to see what another person's reason is for suddenly snapping at you, before starting a potentially very hazardous argument? Are you a hippy? Do you have no worries?(Like Vaughn in Community)Are you worried about your appearance in school? Are you not worried about you appearance at all, and like to go with the flow? Do you enjoy watching people fail and evilly laugh in your head when they do? Do you find it amusing when people see their loved ones die? Are you a villain? Do you still have your evil grin? Are you secretly sparky sparky boom man? Do you blow up things with a vertical eye in the middle of your forehead? Do you intentionally try to kill Aang and Toph and Sokka and Katara? Do you carry a grudge against them for some outrageous reason? Do you love Potter? Are you a potter? Do you like pottery? Can you create pottery? Do you enjoy answering questions about yourself? Are you selfish? Are you aware of how your words affect other people? Have you ever actually listened to someone talk, the certain words they use, and how they pronounce them? Have you ever actually looked at one of your friends, looked at the shape of their eyes, the shape of their nose, their lips, ears, eyebrows, the curve of their face, their jawline? Often times people can become friends with someone, but if asked to describe them to a sketch artist, the resulting sketch would most likely not look like their friend. Because people don't notice the small details. The tiny splotch of green/blue in one eye. The weird hooked or potato nose. The billion freckles on their face, or the absolute absence of any marking on their face. The long, pudgy, short, or bony fingers. The textured palm and very defined marks. The one eye that squishes together more when they genuinely smile, so you can tell if they're actually smiling or not. The wide or thin head. Long, short, neck. The odd way they walk. (A good example of this is Melinda. She reminds me of a thug when she walks. She a little hunched over, grumpy expression, and sometimes with her hands in her pockets.) Left handed or right handed. Balanced or clumsy. The weird look in their eye that makes you wonder, "What the heck are they thinking?" Or the look that you know exactly what they're thinking about. The way they act around certain people. You know, people are really weird. You should look at someone and observe them. You might not be as good and discreet at observing as I am, but who knows. I've observed multiple people. They were quite odd. One seemed very introverted, but started jumping (More like a hop, but in between those) across a bridge (Very small. Like 6 feet across, 3 feet wide). He then resumed his anti-social walk to a hill, and then his walk quickly changed to a cheerful, almost skipping, walk. His whole demeanor changed. From 'get away from me, I hate you', to 'I'm a happy person, come skip with me'. 
Anywho, people can be very complicated.  Think about it. You are one person, with parents and two siblings. You are friends with multiple people, who each control their every motion, and have parents and relatives themselves, who each have their own lives and thoughts. Every single person in the world is for themselves. Their thoughts are the only thing in their mind, all day, every day. Wouldn't you think they'd get tired of themselves? No. They don't. Because they don't think about themselves, they think about other people, objects, and places. 
They think about their dead cat. They think about how late they're going to be for their job, and how their boss, another person, will lecture them. Their boss thinks about how the employees are always late. The late employee is cursing the train people for cancelling his train. The train people get frustrated when the trains break down. The train fixer now has more work to do, making her unable to go to her date. Her date gets angry waiting for her and leaves the restaurant. But in his fury rage, he walks out into the street without looking, and gets hit by a relatively slow car. A passerby sees him on the ground, so she calls 911, and sits with him, temporarily forgetting about her very important meeting with a very very important person. The important person gets annoyed, so he leaves the meeting place and heads home to his wife and teen child. He tells the wife about the important meeting, and the teen, overhears, and the stressed feelings of the father get moved onto her. The teen has a hard time sleeping because she's caught up in thinking about her father. She then in the morning heads off to school, and fall asleep in class. She, after waking up, has a headache, says something rude to her guy best friend, and he takes it too seriously, and breaks up their friendship. He heads home, cranky and frustrated, and talks back to his mother. The mother and his relationship drops down to a low level. Then the guy friend becomes depressed, because he realized he just overreacted, and lost his relationship with his best friend and mother. His father, who was already rude to him before his overreaction, became meaner to his son. The guy took that hard, and his self esteem dropped. One day when he was feeling especially down, he decided the world didn't need him. So, he committed suicide. There was a funeral, and many people who never took the time to say how much they enjoyed his presence, cried and mourned. The teen girl blamed herself for his death, as she was the one who was mean to him. But the parents lost their only child, so they blamed their selves as well. The father became an alcoholic, and got in fights with everyone. One person who the father got in a fight with had to be driven to the hospital, and when there, slipped into a coma. The grandmother of that person visited him everyday, and prayed that he'd wake up. One of the nurses at the hospital was inspired by the grandmother, and decided she'd be that devoted to her friends, and there when they needed her. One of her friends appreciated that, and was happier, and nicer towards all people she knew.
You see, people can really affect other people. If someone's sad, ask why. If someone's mad, ask them what pissed them off. (You know, if they're your friend or if you've suddenly turned into a really outgoing person.) 
Actually read this, okay? Don't just skip over parts because they seem boring. Take this into consideration. Answer the questions in your mind, truthfully. Be a better person.
You know, I could be a motivational speaker that's really depressing. But that'll never happen, since I can't do that public speaking stuff without stuttering or talking way too quietly. If I reading a speech or something to my friends or something, sure, I'll be as loud as I need to be. I'll do it in an australian or scottish accent if you'd like. But a stranger? Ha, no.
Sorry it's so long. 
What do you think of it? All of it? (Truthfully. I don't want a lie, here, after all my hard work on ranting.)



Oh man. When did I get the time to write this.... (Sorry it's so small. Didn't want it to take up much space.)


----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2015)

0
3DS
0774-4753-9478
Wi-Fi Rating
0

???


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 20, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/kfrpYVc.mp4


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Y778aWYmWNw?t=185


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 21, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?310367-Happy-Home-Designer-Screenshot-Thread/page12


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

15878905


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRKzgjPdSfM

dont go listen to this if you can't stand harsh noise sht


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

http://youtu.be/Y778aWYmWNw


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

Creator's Username: L CocoaBean
Name: Asuna Kawahara
Age: 17
Personality: Shy and quiet, loves to make people happy but is often to scared to talk to people. 
Looks (can include a photo but you don't have to): Quite long purple hair, always wears a yellow bow in her hair. 
Anything else: Is in a wheelchair but no one knows why.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Aria: {UGH} That was BARELY worth the effort, Adagio. I'm TIRED of FAST FOOD, I need a MEAL!
Adagio: The energy in this world isn't the SAME as in Equestria. We can only gain so much power here...
Aria: {UGH} I wish we'd never been BANISHED to this awful place.
Adagio {sarcastically}: Really? I LOVE it here. {frowns}
Sonata: For realsies!? Because I think this place is the worst.
Aria: I think YOU'RE the worst, Sonata.
Sonata: Oh yeah!? Well I think you're--
Adagio: {UUUGH} I'll tell you one thing: Being stuck here with you two isn't making this world ANY MORE BEARABLE...


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

고통 기분이 어때요?


----------



## Tael (Aug 21, 2015)

http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090113224857/ssb/images/2/27/NessSprite.gif


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ys-recruiting!-Whoever-joins-will-be-my-guest!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Zanessa (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

azraqe
Colour: 	Swamp Gas
Species: 	Ogrin
Gender: 	male


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful evening
Chilling with my friends
Yay marshmallows


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?313515-Pay-what-you-want-Temp-shop-OPEN


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 22, 2015)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/0f28e916213ece076c1eb3a6e8e716d2/tumblr_ntid0aOGbr1rjlj53o1_400.gif


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 22, 2015)

http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/11117/111171590/4217312-big_daddy_psasbr.png

what


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 23, 2015)

Xiuclueesk


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

♥♥♥


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

(ඏ.̫ඏ*)


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

http://t.co/KedSL2K7Kr


----------



## KatTayle (Aug 23, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com/r/RateMyMayor/comments/3h575d/kattayle/

Was doing some trading on Reddit


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

EHS


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bAPlojfgO0


.....I don't know what video this is, yet.

Edit: Okay. I'm actually pretty content with what it is xD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/mbXSNwN


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2015)

http://youtu.be/Y778aWYmWNw


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Blonde Golfer

A Young woman had been taking golf lessons. She had just started playing her first round of golf when she suffered a bee sting.The pain was so intense that she decided to return to the clubhouse.

The golf pro saw her come into the clubhouse and asked, "Why are you back in so early? What's wrong?"

"I was stung by a bee."

"Where?" he asked.

"Between the first and second hole", she replied.

The golf pro nodded knowingly and said, "I was going to tell you, your stance is too wide."


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 23, 2015)

On 8/23/15, at 9:44 PM, Boring Basic B**** wrote:
> I think im gonna watch some anime


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

11-12


----------



## wassop (Aug 23, 2015)

franz ferdinand take me out

was on youtube and too lazy to re type haha


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## dudeabides (Aug 23, 2015)

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/08/ufc-fight-night-74-play-by-play-and-live-results-1


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVCubhQ454c


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

heart over head over heals in love with you

oh ahaha looking up stuff


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

lencurryboy


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

outside of only family and friends


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/z-doc/impossible-piano-because-princess-inada-is-scolding-me

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://soundcloud.com/z-doc/impossible-piano-because-princess-inada-is-scolding-me


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Mine would get me banned I'm sure.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL


----------



## duckvely (Aug 24, 2015)

? Portia the Snooty Dog (Tier 5 - AUTOVOID)


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.knitcrate.com/blogs/knit...ting/42954436-oh-my-gosh-can-you-knit-me-a-no

It's a knitting tutorial


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

HW:  read pp. 75-82; 1.33, 1.35, 1.37


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_942ejKfOjA


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 25, 2015)

C: <


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

http://youtu.be/8xe6nLVXEC0


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

???


----------



## bitterhemlock (Aug 26, 2015)

ESxKyeq6


----------



## Llust (Aug 26, 2015)

BBYYYY im hungry ;n;


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/KO4aWb.jpg


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12c2QoXCDlY


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/QPtxtUG


----------



## mintellect (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

http://9gag.com/gag/aXXPRvz


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Strings_Attached_(film)

Was showing someone the Wiki page of No Strings Attached. Lovely movie, loved it so much.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

☆ 

A star!


----------



## Silvermist (Aug 27, 2015)

Phantom: i added one 'one' too much XD
Phantom: there's one one blue one.


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)


i don't know what that is


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2015)

_3 」∠)_


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

BNDL: ECONOMICS PRIN & APP + APLIA


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 28, 2015)

natural home or environment of an animal, plant, or other organism.


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

Women in the world


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine was an order form for a shop


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2015)

CHEESE23


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2015)

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;☺☺&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856; xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 28, 2015)

Yea pretty much the only reasons i want to go to school are furnishing and art


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

stop trolling


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 28, 2015)

https://youtu.be/x4-GTf3MeEc


Accidental self promotion


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/KO4aWb.jpg

Oh jeez


----------



## rubyy (Aug 28, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1646775622270003&id=100008127420842


----------



## JessSux (Aug 29, 2015)

All villagers measure at approximately 6 inches by 4 inches. This measurement may have slight variations depending on which villager you choose.


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

#JOANNE4PREZ

..campaigning


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

A.  $306.15
 		B.  $373.90
 		C.  $415.90
 		D.  $377.90


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 29, 2015)

Ronk


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

http://tbt-confessions.tumblr.com


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

South Carolina's 2nd congressional district special election, 1795


----------



## DinaAzz (Aug 31, 2015)

March 4, 1999 (age 16)

^ lol I copied Brooklyn Beckham's birthday as a proof he's not 15 xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

List of Greenlandic submissions for the Academy Award for Best Foreign Language Film


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

cin >> x1 >> y1;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

lnsincerety


----------



## cayden (Sep 1, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)

http://prntscr.com/8bifll


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/99hVhBf


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?256542-LINE-Group&p=5489687&viewfull=1#post5489687


----------



## Silvermist (Sep 1, 2015)

highwind: Next you'll be seeing a scary lion coming at you or something crazy like that. XD


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/01/asia/japan-teen-suicides/index.html


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Last edited 12 months ago by Fayenatic london
Edit
Watch this page
Immanuel Lutheran School, Mayville, Wisconsin
Immanuel Lutheran School was founded in 1855 and is one of the oldest continually operating elementary schools in the state of Wisconsin.

In the 2013-2014 school year, Immanuel's Kindergarten class scored higher than 99% of schools in the nation on the Iowa Test of Basic Skills.[1]

References


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Approximately Infinite Universe


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/yN-1Eh3ksVA

Oh god
That game will make you cry.
The timing and placement of that song doesn't help either.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

tjuyhn


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

http://www.jvgs.net/dreamsuite/liontown/nurse.jpg


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

http://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/train/U59689/2015/09/05/advanced


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Is Flight Rising Down Right Now"


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, operations like this
are always difficult.
But it's very satisfying
when you get a result


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

It's blank. I just turned on my PC.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

http://img.mylot.com/1901595.gif

wtf


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net..._aikawa.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150607162550


----------



## RegisZDB (Sep 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_imYhNoQ4


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

aaaa


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

<iframe frameborder="0" scrolling="no" width="100%" height="149" src="http://www.tumblr.com/ask_form/----YOUR URL HERE----.tumblr.com" style="background-color:transparent; overflow:hidden;" id="ask_form"></iframe><!--[if IE]><script type="text/javascript">document.getElementById('ask_form').allowTransparency=true;</script><![endif]-->


----------



## duckvely (Sep 3, 2015)

??


----------



## Jacob (Sep 3, 2015)

Sean Lawall
Social Studies
Primary Source Summer Reading

Las Casas
I think that the saying Bartolome de las Casas “lost the battle, but won the war” describes how though the Spaniards lost a moral battle by slaughtering the natives, they conquered and gained much gold, “winning the war.”
If I were in the same time period of these events, I would have acted sympathetic to the natives. Though the time period is different, the morals of the Christian faith were relatively the same.
The encomienda system was a system established by the Spaniards that controlled and regulated the lives and labor of American natives.
The Black Legend was propaganda against the Spanish empire. The legend describes Spaniards as cruel, self righteous, and intolerant.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

http://data.whicdn.com/images/20051821/large.png


----------



## Llust (Sep 3, 2015)

http://goboiano.com/news/3325-27-top-anime-made-imdb%27s-best-tv-of-all-time-ranking


----------



## Luxsama (Sep 3, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?319876-*TOWN-EVENT*-*TOWN-EVENT*-TOWN-EVENT*-FREE-BELLS


----------



## Esphas (Sep 3, 2015)

http://web.archive.org/web/20120504.../images/smilies/crystal/tinysmile_kiss_t4.png


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

John Cena


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRB6sL-Gjfc


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 4, 2015)

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net..._aikawa.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150607162550


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

Motor Voter Act - passed in 1993, this act went into effect for the 1996 election. It requires states to permit people to register to vote at the same time they apply for their driver’s license


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/mane-97/sets/valiant-hearts-game-soundtrack

That soundtrack makes me wanna cry.


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

*roll eyes*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&tab=dragon&did=16449586


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 4, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/7c65e1f7d8d31843202bf4b2985a1b33/tumblr_ntwtbmjF6d1r7mqm8o6_r1_250.gif



oops


----------



## duckvely (Sep 4, 2015)

Time spent: 01:39 minutes


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Friday!


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

Look up who Jeremy Rifkin is. Write a short (1 paragraph) biography of the guy. How does his biography help to understand the purpose of "A Change of Heart about Animals." Connect his Bio to the article. Then, explain how Jeremy Rifkin may reply to one of the four letters to the editor on page 35.


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

mine was blank.


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

? .


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 4, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/OL9HrBy.png


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 5, 2015)

��������������������������������

(My boyfriend and I call them jazz hands of love. Not totally sure if they'll show up on everyone's screens b/c they are emojis.)

Nope, they didn't work


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Blank


----------



## Locket (Sep 5, 2015)

Samanthers (^-^)


For the traditional art contest


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

China–Norway relations


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

http://soft99whip.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/whippy.jpg


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

✿..


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

http://orig09.deviantart.net/78b1/f/2009/203/a/8/ronk_papes_n___snips_by_skippywoodfood.png


----------



## duckvely (Sep 6, 2015)

http://www.serebii.net/games/currentevents.shtml


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

♥.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

Professional Techniques Super Blonde


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

Leftover chicken strip from Red Robin.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OIotSlO9BY


----------



## Peter (Sep 6, 2015)

｡ﾟ✶ฺ.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

8/25/2015


----------



## Celty (Sep 6, 2015)

LEHIGH VALLEY MALL
250 Lehigh Valley Mall #2036B


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/mane-97/6valiant-hearts-ost-nurture

This song is depressing


----------



## Locket (Sep 7, 2015)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...rrel_roll__anim__by_dashrendar100-d3kurjp.gif

Ayyy! it's my signature!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

&#55357;&#56470;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

(｡◕ ∀ ◕｡) I'm entering!
*username:*
*FC:*
*preferred set:*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

AS176 said:
			
		

> HardyHarHarHar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fun


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

Wouldn't it happen to be the world's finest double agent himself, Violent Acrez!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

Tati_Tati_Tati_Tati


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

Guess who's causing trouble in Kalos.


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNqjsQqVEAA8Usm.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

http://orig12.deviantart.net/d5dd/f/2015/252/f/b/memoneo_by_bunstelle-d98zkmv.png


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

Chugga


----------



## duckvely (Sep 9, 2015)

A modern notification system is a combination of software and hardware that provides a means of delivering a


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## mintellect (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Sep 9, 2015)

i dont save my avatars anymore


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

http://orig00.deviantart.net/5ae8/f...hype_train_by_justinitforcomments-d97upxi.png

Funny. I thought Masae was a guy until I watched the Kirby's Dream Land 3 video.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 9, 2015)

http://memoneo.deviantart.com/


----------



## wassop (Sep 9, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/PXtHx9d.png


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

while (add == "Y")
	{

		numberItems++;
		cout << "What is the price of item " << numberItems << "?" << endl;
		cin >> price;
		cout << "How many of this item does the customer have?" << endl;
		cin >> quantity;
		cout << "Does the customer have another item? (type Y for yes or N for no)" << endl;
		cin >> add;

		total = price * quantity;
		gTotal = gTotal + total;
	}


hooray for coding


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

AS176 said:
			
		

> HardyHarHarHar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say this or else this post doesn't count


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Kanien'keh?:ka


----------



## Katattacc (Sep 10, 2015)

1.  In what ways did early Europeans use the Azores and Madeira islands?   What happened to Porto Santo?  How does this story reflect aspects of later European expansion across the Atlantic? 
The early Europeans used the Azores and Madeira islands as a way to navigate their way back to portugal in the beginning, but otherwise were unsure exactly what to do with the islands. They would also use the islands as a place to stock up on wood, water, and maybe small amounts of food. Later, they used the islands as a sort of ?laboratory? in the sense that they tried out new crops that they couldn?t grow in Europe as well as some familiar ones that they could. They also attempted to see what animals would flourish there, and found that most did quite well in the warm tropical climate. Rabbits did particularly well, and eventually overran the island of Porto Santo. 

2.  Which crop was the most profitable cash crop during the 15th century?  Why?  How were the plantations on the Fortunate Isles forerunners to the plantation systems used by Europeans during the next few centuries throughout the ?new world???  How did the Fortunate Isles constitute a laboratory for future European imperialism?  What ?lessons? did Europeans learn in the Canary Islands? 
Sugar was the most profitable crop at the time, because they were unable to grow sugar back in Europe and trading it was both expensive and time consuming. The Europeans were able to use the Fortunate Isles to experiment with which crops can grow in warmer climates, something that at the time they had no prior knowledge to, thus making it a ?laboratory?. The Europeans also experimented with bringing animals over to the Canary Islands, where they learned a few valuable lessons, such as rabbits breed at an unfathomable rate, and can be very destructive.



3.  Who were the initial slaves used throughout the islands? plantations?  How did this change throughout the following years?   How does this image of the early slave trade alter your perceptions of the later European transatlantic slave trade? 
	The early slaves that were brought over to the islands were predominantly white lower class individuals. As they slowly conquered the islands they discovered that the indigenous peoples made better slaves, as they were heartier and knew the land better. They began to enslave as many indigenous males as they could manage.


4.  Who were the Guanches?  How and when did they arrive in the Canaries?  What was their society like?  What kind of technology and agriculture did they possess?  Why does the author compare the Guanches to Darwin?s finches of the Galapagos?  
 	The Guanches were the indigenous people of the canary islands. It is believed that over a long period of time, indigenous people of africa slowly migrated across the sea and found their way to the Canary islands. Thought at the time of their ?discovery? they were not seafaring people, so it is inferred that over the years they forgot how to sail, as they did not need to know. They possessed little modern technology, but did have pigs, sheep, and dogs, as well as a series of weapons, none of which contained metal. 


5.  In your opinion, were the Guanches doomed to defeat as the author suggests?  Did they possess any advantages of warfare over the Europeans?  What factors decided their defeat?  What were the biological forms that ?worked? well on the islands? (see p 91-93)
 	I believe that they were doomed from the beginning. The Europeans had modern technology, such as firearms and metal weapons. The Europeans also had horses, that proved to be a great advantage over the Guanches who had never even seen animals so big. The Guanches however, were numerous, and strong fighters. They knew the environment better and were able to use that to their advantage by hiding in the highlands and throwing rocks at their opposers. However they did not have any immunities to the diseases that the Europeans brought with them, and in the end, as many would agree, is what did them in.


~~ Lol it's my homework assignment!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 10, 2015)

He cheated!!


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 10, 2015)

http://38.media.tumblr.com/bda5ca82c19e01e9285614c9740e9f7a/tumblr_inline_n3broiT47R1qbuokn.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Ideolo


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Use Venom's ulti to slow it down first when initiating a fight.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

http://orig04.deviantart.net/0ef1/f...ng_rescue__by_justinitforcomments-d98qrhn.png


----------



## piichinu (Sep 11, 2015)

:/


----------



## creamyy (Sep 11, 2015)

...this


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Live Peace in Toronto 1969


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

AS176 said:
			
		

> HardyHarHarHar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's still there? Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Green Kougra Skirt


----------



## pafupafu (Sep 11, 2015)

Florida Man inches closer to one-way trip to Mars.

..i can explain


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

http://justinitforcomments.deviantart.com/art/Meet-Seafood-Dinner-559678432

Asian Pony.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/P3lOtsE


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gV6cCHp


----------



## rubyy (Sep 13, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/238696516197018/videos/942815755785087/?pnref=story


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.tetrisfriends.com/i.php?r=2085~n=Underg


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

Dark Matter


----------



## JessSux (Sep 13, 2015)

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2db7e72270b4f60cf9f4f5842a6adad7&oe=56661FCE


----------



## TofuIdol (Sep 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40w5coVTGJE


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.tetrisfriends.com/i.php?r=2085~n=Underg


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## behth (Sep 13, 2015)

Black Cosmos (7)

^
Welp. That was boring. x)


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k42kPpvfHLXP2jd0tY1


----------



## Peter (Sep 13, 2015)

eventually


----------



## [wanderlust] (Sep 13, 2015)

∞
*Guidelines*





​


----------



## JessSux (Sep 14, 2015)

application


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

http://thequietplaceproject.com/thedreamsroom/comfortspot


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

http://orig09.deviantart.net/06dc/f/2015/256/8/3/terrible_trio_by_justinitforcomments-d99iijz.png


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 15, 2015)

OH SO NOW THE TALKING CHEESE IS GONNA PREACH TO US


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2015)

https://media.giphy.com/media/bvT334mDMvXe8/giphy.gif


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

Electioneering


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd2kcZXFU_c


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Dont get this


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLAr-WlxMZY


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)

http://signavatar.com/41626_v.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOKAQSGCm8Q


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

i dont know japan


----------



## riummi (Sep 17, 2015)

This sentence is a very straight-forward sentence.


----------



## jiny (Sep 17, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307499-Haii-people


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 17, 2015)

Nostalgia


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Sep 19, 2015)

19380685
(not a credit card dumber or anything,lol)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 19, 2015)

[COLOR="#800000"*]

^^


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 19, 2015)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69iZUxKUAKm6gZM


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Spoiler: rather long, soz



Watch Dogs is an action-adventure game played from a third-person perspective. Players complete missions—linear scenarios with set objectives—to progress through the story. Outside of missions, players can freely roam the open world of Chicago. The world may be fully explored from the beginning of the game without restrictions, although story progress unlocks more gameplay content.

The player character walking through an urban environment, using his smartphone to scan the area for crime. The heads-up display elements are visible on-screen.
Using the in-game smartphone, players have the ability to view if a civilian is about to be involved in a crime.
In the main game, players take control of Aiden Pearce, a vigilante who can hack into various electronic devices tied to the city's central operating system (ctOS), allowing various methods for the player to solve numerous objectives.[12] The hacking mechanic in the game is performed directly from Aiden's in-game smartphone, which is equipped with multiple applications, namely the "profiler" and the "crime prevention system"; the former allows the player to access information on any citizen in the city, while the latter notifies the player when a crime is likely to occur in the vicinity. The phone is also equipped with applications that interact directly with the environment around the player; for example, players can hack into NPC's phones to retrieve bank data and steal funds as well as unlock new cars, weapons, and in-game music, or they can hack into traffic lights to cause collisions.[13] Players can also receive information on civilians via augmented reality feeds, providing them with information on demographics, health and potential behaviour. Equipment is also provided by smartphone apps, which can be used to summon cars and weaponry. Players can stop trains, raise security barriers, and black out the entire city and can slow down time to shoot.

The game's combat utilises a combination of stealth components and limited parkour (there is no jumping up or across), along with the mechanics of a cover-based third-person shooter.[14] The game allows the players to use non-lethal attacks and avoid killing anyone should they decide to, except the three main antagonists of the game, Damien Brenks, Lucky Quinn and Delford "Iraq" Wade. The hacking element of the game can also be used in combat situations to eliminate opponents, create diversions, or create cover. It can also be used as a stealth tool to sneak past guards. In combat, auto-aim and a cover system are available as assistance against enemies. If players take damage, their health meter will gradually regenerate. If players commit crimes while playing, the police may respond, as indicated by a meter in the head-up display. On the meter, the displayed levels indicate the amount of attention the crime demands; if the player reaches the maximum fifth level, efforts by law enforcement to incapacitate players become very aggressive and increasingly difficult. When players have escaped the officers' line of sight, the level enters a cooldown mode, which recedes when players escape the search area (as displayed on the mini-map).

As the game proceeds, the player can improve Aiden's skills either by expending skill points or earning skills and perks by completing side missions and collecting various items from the in game world, such as finding QR codes on the sides of buildings or finding ctOS servers collecting information on the citizens of Chicago.

Alongside the single-player mode, Watch Dogs features an asynchronous online multiplayer mode. One element to the multiplayer mode is a one-on-one interaction, in which one player secretly joins the single-player experience of another player and attempts to install a "back-door virus" onto their smartphone.[15] In addition, the game features an eight-player free roam mode.[16] Other multiplayer modes include car races, competitive decryption combat, and a ctOS mobile challenge.* A mobile application is also available for smartphones and tablets that allows players to challenge another player in-game and use hacks that triggers traps, in an attempt to stop them from succeeding.[18]*


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/jCKemS6


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 19, 2015)

55fc5f48ed432


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

http://www.tetrisfriends.com/i.php?r=1881~n=Morbid

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol dont actually try and join it was just on my v lol


----------



## Esphas (Sep 19, 2015)

http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121016003624/animalcrossing/images/9/9b/Phyllis_I_hate_you.gif


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

http://www.hdwalls.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/really_cute_turtles-5-300x199.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/isTuR


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95AQ71TrCOQ


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 7, 2015)

Θ ̨Θƪ

heh


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 7, 2015)

Secaucus nj theater


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/Ro6k8Re.gif

apparently


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

http://orig14.deviantart.net/ee48/f/2015/311/a/c/happinessdelight_by_ardrey-d9fvkwn.png


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

http://www.youtube-mp3.org/

i was downloading songs


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 8, 2015)

```
[COLOR="#ff99cc"][/COLOR]
```

That code up there is what I got when I... uhh... pressed 'paste'. (I'm on mobile so CTRL+V doesn't work lol)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2015)

563f71eb9ccdf


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

http://mixlr.com/kyungsooeyebrows/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

Sylvaneer


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

http://youtu.be/e0puK1w7bGo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

♫ ♫


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 8, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

$595.00


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

melanie, lani, summer, ella, em, evvie 
(STREAM QUEENS RULE)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Hippie Turt Queen


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPslvBVqJp8


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHlckEyluRY


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

Shawn Mendes - Strings (Audio)

Don't know why this would be copied.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

does anyone know the website to apply for UC

^ when ur trynna get answers and one group chat is not reliable enough


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

Θ ̨Θƪ


----------



## Llust (Nov 9, 2015)

WATCH ME WHIP BTCH, WATCH ME NAE NAE
LOL but no, you cant just copy my art projects and essays then claim it as yours. please do your own hw, naked piece of sht

--

keep in mind that this is sarcasm, the person i sent this to knows that im joking. im not that much of a btch


----------



## taugeeee (Nov 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysks3fjlPck

..recommending music..


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

http://youtu.be/Xy_-7OXophY


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

Θ ̨Θƪ


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)

Tai-Kai Codestone


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

https://steamcommunity.com/app/440/discussions/1/882959708462616177/

Was helping a friend look for how to do a thing in TF2. o.o


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/014a1e6d09d3da9a9397f38a8c0dd2da/tumblr_inline_ndr0brx16u1r2h8qj.png


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

(┛◉Д◉)┛


----------



## duckvely (Nov 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRw8CfSfF68


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukAvTZbnN94


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Penis fencing is a mating behavior engaged in by certain species of flatworm, such as Pseudobiceros hancockanus. Species which engage in the practice are hermaphroditic; each individual has both egg-producing ovaries and sperm-producing testes.[1]

The flatworms "fence" using two-headed dagger-like penises which are pointed, and white in color. The mating ritual involves a violent battle during which two hermaphroditic flatworms attempt to pierce the skin of one another with one of their penises. One organism will inseminate the other; this flatworm becomes the father. The sperm is absorbed through pores in the skin, causing fertilization in the second, who becomes the mother.[2][3][4] The battle may last up to an hour.[5]


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

╰(*?︶`*)╯


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

I am not even embarrassed about that last post....

Maple syrup urine disease


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

ピーター


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5L1NLUj5rE


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 14, 2015)

http://youtu.be/4-QacmltD4g


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

(≧∇≦)b


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

★ ★ ★


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

List of number-one albums of 2000 (Canada)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

proficiently


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.neopets.com/winter/snowager.phtml


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrXIQQ8PeRs


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

✩✩✩✩


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

http://findicons.com/files/icons/423/harry_potter/128/home.png


----------



## Llust (Nov 14, 2015)

LethalLulu


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/ice-cream-swirl-summer.png


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjpHzLYHkwA


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

http://mixlr.com/ky_haru/


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9VS9DkbOxw


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

ATK 4980	HP 15720
Don't ask xD


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6yna9dWf_A
(i recommend you don't watch that if you don't want to die of laughter)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Rainbows FTW










My TBT besties :3
Sugerella, piinichu, Buddy, P o c k y, and Sparro

Married to L Cocoabean as of 10/16/15
I love ya! <3​


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

http://youtu.be/V9CFdfc6GYI


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/suley40?fref=ts
disgusting people on this planet


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

(≧∇≦)b


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

Hoorah!
You've made Floaty a very happy Kadoatie.


*Mew!*

Thanks for doing a good deed!

(Also, in case you were wondering, you have now fed 106 Kadoaties in all!)


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

https://t.co/tK1aSnKRDk


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

United States presidential election in Wyoming, 2012


----------



## Llust (Nov 15, 2015)

dragomon hunters ranch breeding guide


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/FGiPQAB


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

10/10


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

Studio Killers are a European virtual electropop band, composed of fictional characters vocalist and designer Cherry, keyboardist Goldie Foxx, DJ Dyna Mink, and manager Bipolar Bear. The real identities of the band's members are unknown.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 15, 2015)

selkirk rex cat


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

We're still friends. I still care about you.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 15, 2015)

circulatory system diagram


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

[11:01:56 PM] Roxi: dude
[11:02:00 PM] Roxi: his **** costed him
[11:02:01 PM] Roxi: um
[11:02:04 PM] Roxi: $1300
[11:02:05 PM] Roxi: I think
[11:02:05 PM] Roxi: LMAO
[11:02:24 PM] Roxi: taylor sit on my face
[11:02:32 PM] tm: LMFWAO
[11:02:33 PM] tm: omfg



well this is embarrassing, sorry roxi.


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.ibiblio.org/ebooks/Douglass/Narrative/Douglass_Narrative.pdf


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

♦
e.e


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 15, 2015)

Spoiler:  Warning- Very long



YESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYEYSYYESYESYESYESYESYES​YEYSYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEY​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​YSYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​EYSYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEYS​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YEYSYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEY​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYES​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​EYSYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYEYSYYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​EYSYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEYS​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YEYSYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEY​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​YSYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESYES​YESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESY​ESYESESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEY​SYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYEYSYESYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYEYSYYESYESYE​SYESYESYESYEYSYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYESYEYSYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES​YEYSYESYESYESYESYESYESYE​SYESYESYEYSYESYESYESYESY​ESYESYESYESYESYEYSYESYES​YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYEY​S



xD I don't even know what this is


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-&#12301;&#8736;)&#65343;-l-Mini-Update-11-13


----------



## tae (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COBpRXm_CUQ


haha. nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

http://jibaking.blogspot.se/2012/02/6cd.html


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 16, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/eDT2ntXdblU


----------



## Tease (Nov 16, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/IWzD6Ve.png

My siggy! Done by Lolita.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

Prins Carl och ryske ministern inspekterar R?da korsets t?g f?r utv?xling av krigsf?ngar.

uhhh assignment i had to copy a film title for it ahah


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 16, 2015)

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J_Ouo-SssA


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

https://youtu.be/56IszFGgOho


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

senxing




LOL... this isn't sexual don't worry. it's a bff's tumblr.


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltq6bx0jHZ1r27f5r.png


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...kleberg.gif/revision/latest?cb=20120202214354


----------



## Llust (Nov 17, 2015)

i had to be a teachers assistant at a middle school in a sixth grade classroom today for volunteer work. it was hell, they annoyed the sht out of me and when i got into my friend's car afterwards, i just screamed


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES

How did this get there wtf lmao


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

http://www.pe.com/articles/report-784536-case-county.html


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

synonym


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

http://media.pldh.net/pokemon/gen5/blackwhite_animated_front/585-summer.gif


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

legislation


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

Youth in the SSW
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Youth in the SSW
SSWUngdom (Danish)
Jugend im SSW (German)
Logo of the Youth in the SSW
President	Max Kahrmann
Founded	2010
Headquarters	Aktivitetshuset
Norderstra?e 49
24939 Flensburg
Mother party	South Schleswig Voter Federation
European affiliation	European Free Alliance Youth (EFAy)
Magazine	Nyt fra SSWUngdom
Website
www.sswungdom.de

The Youth in the South Schleswig Voter Federation (Youth in the SSW) (Danish: SSWUngdom, German: Jugend im SSW), a political youth organization in Germany, is the youth wing of the South Schleswig Voter Federation.

Contents  [hide] 
1	Names
2	Positions
3	History
4	Structure
4.1	Internal
4.2	Relations to the SSW
5	List of Chairpersons
6	See also
7	References
8	External links
Names[edit]
The official name of the organisation is Sydslesvigsk V?lgerforenings Ungdom in Danish and Jugend im S?dschleswigschem W?hlerverband in German. The corresponding abbreviations are SSWUngdom and Jugend im SSW, respectively. There is no official English name, but a rough translation of the German name is Youth in the South Schleswig Voter Federation, abbreviated Youth in the SSW. The organisation itself rejects the abbreviations SSWU, SSW-U and SSW-Ungdom.

Positions[edit]
According to themselves,[1] they are non-ideological. Instead, they choose to let their positions be determined by three factors. The members of their party and minority all have a connection to Denmark and Northern Europe. They all come from a minority. And they are all young. From these three circumstances, they deduce the four key principles they use to determine their position on a given matter:

Because of their situation as a minority, they defend the right of every human being to choose one's own path.
Because of their attachment to Northern Europe, they desire to establish a welfare state in Schleswig-Holstein and Germany as the ones found in Scandinavia.
Because of their situation as a minority, they are very attached to the region wherein they live (as opposed to those parts of Germany where the minority rights of the Danish population group do not apply), and wish to see it developed together with its old Danish counterpart, Northern Schleswig.
And because of their youth and their attachment to their home region, they wish to have the state actively defend the environment.
History[edit]
Historically, the SSW has often had a youth wing, but these occurrences have always faded out as the persons in charge gradually left Southern Schleswig to study in the greater cities of Denmark or Germany, which is why, in 2009, the group of initiators under Manuel J. Thomsen decided to create a solid and democratic structure for the youth wing. It was their belief, that such structures would prohibit the usual disappearance of the organisation when they left the region to study. Therefore, they decided to hold the first National Convention in 2010, where the members adopted the first by-laws, the first political program and elected the first Board. Under the chairmanship of Lukas A. Lausen, who was elected on this occasion, the youth wing increased its membership fivefold, its budget was doubled, its activity level increased significantly and the contacts to the SSW and the press were formalised. On the National Convention of 2011, the by-laws were changed, among other thing to allow for the creation of local branches, and the second National Board was elected under the chairmanship of Jonas Knickmeier. Since then, the positive trend has continued.[2]

Structure[edit]
Internal[edit]
The Youth in the SSW consists of two local branches (one in Flensburg and one in Schleswig) and the national federation. The local branches, or districts, are responsible for the local politics, recruiting new members and arranging informative and social gatherings. The national federation is responsible for communications and national politics. On both levels, the members gather once a year for a local or national convention, in order to discharge the old board, elect the new one and debate the challenges of the coming year. The National Board consists of the chairperson and two deputies. In addition to this, an indeterminate number of ordinary board members are also elected every year. The same goes for the Local Board, who are nevertheless usually somewhat smaller.

Relations to the SSW[edit]
Legally, the Youth in the SSW is a working group within the mother party. In that sense, it is not an independent organisation. Nevertheless, it chooses its own course, without further interference of the SSW. Furthermore, all members of the SSW under the age of 26 are members in the Youth Wing and vice versa. It sees itself as the political voice of the youth in the Danish minority of Southern Schleswig, and as responsible for making the ideas and political beliefs of that demographic clearly visible in the actions of the political representation of the minority. Therefore it primarily functions within the bigger framework of the SSW. Some elected officials of the youth wing are ex officio members of the organs of the mother party, whereas other members of the Youth in the SSW get elected to these organs in their own right. For example, the members of the youth wing elect three delegates to the National Convention of the SSW, but nothing prohibits SSW members under the age of 26 to be elected delegates by their local party branches. Financially, the bonds are tight, since 80% of the youth wing's budget come from the mother party, a proportion which is nevertheless expected to decrease as the government institutions on different administrative levels increase their share.

List of Chairpersons[edit]
Manuel J. Thomsen (2009–2010)
Lukas A. Lausen (2010–2011)
Jonas R. T. Knickmeier (2011)
Claas-Frederik Johannsen (2011-2013)[3]
Max Kahrmann (2013-)[4]
See also[edit]
South Schleswig Voter Federation
Southern Schleswig
Youth wing
Schleswig-Holstein
National minority
Duborg-Skolen
Flensburg
References[edit]
Jump up ^ https://www.facebook.com/SSWUngdom?sk=info
Jump up ^ http://www.sswungdom.de/SSWU____DE/Unsere_Geschichte.html
Jump up ^ http://www.fla.de/?UNF=11&G=84a3
Jump up ^ http://www.fla.de/artikel/SSW-U-fik-ny-formand-13b50.html
External links[edit]
Official Website (Danish and German)
Official Newsletter as an e-pub (Danish)
Official Facebook page (Danish)
Official Website of the South Schleswig Voter Federation (German)
Blog of EFAy
News about the Youth in the SSW from Google
[hide] v t e
Europe Members of the European Free Alliance Youth
Full membership	
Federation of Student Nationalists jong N-VA P?C Plaid Cymru Ifanc Kernow X Young Scots for Independence Gazte Abertzaleak JERC JEN Mlodziz Gonoslaska FNPjongeren youthAlands Frammtid UDBy JungeS?dTirolFreiheit JBP LVRMC youthSRS Youth Rainbow Party Youth PNC chobent? Juventudes Andalucistas Youth Unitat Catalana Galiza Nova Youth in the SSW Bloc Jove
Observer	
GMISS Youth Partido Roma Mlad? Moravan? Unga Tj??veldi?
European Free Alliance Politics of Europe European Free Alliance Youth
Categories: Youth wings of political parties in GermanyPolitics of Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

I gotta have some of that


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

緋牡丹博徒 金髪艶歌


----------



## Llust (Nov 17, 2015)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/286745
brah. BRAH
how can you say youve lived even though you havent seen the series


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

http://orig01.deviantart.net/c3a9/f/2014/199/b/3/jingles_groom_by_waffle_pies-d7r7ljw.gif


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

<?php if ($counter === 0 || $counter === $maxPosts - 1) : ?>
		<div class="content">
			<div class="box big-box"></div>
		</div>
		<?php else : ?>
			<?php if ($counter % 4 === 1) echo '<div class="content">'; ?>
			<div class="box"></div>
			<?php if ($counter % 4 === 2) echo '</div>'; ?>
		<?php endif; ?>

Oh I'll be amazed if I can submit this. Well I'll be damned.
...I was demonstrating something I think.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2015)

It was just to the link, but I thought y'all deserved this piece of knowledge.


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Is it okay if I offer the buyout now?
Honestly I don't know, I've never done an auction before. I did one, but I was noob


----------



## Soigne (Nov 17, 2015)

░░░░░░▄▀▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ 
░░░░░█▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
░░░░█▒▒▄▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
░░▄▀▒▒▒▄█████▄▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▄█████▄▒█
░█▒▒▒▒▐██▄████▌▒█▒▒▒▒▒█▒▐██▄████▌▒█
▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▀█████▀▒▒█▒░▄▒▄█▒▒▀█████▀▒▒▒█


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

[x]


----------



## BetaChorale (Nov 17, 2015)

Edit:
Oh yeah, i was updating my art thread.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

ﾟ･✿ヾ╲(｡◕‿◕｡)╱✿･ﾟ


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

朝丘雪路

oh ahah just looking of some of the ladies on this record


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibEdgQJEdTA


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

Ryllae
oh right adding on fr


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 18, 2015)

http://7-themes.com/data_images/out/36/6891002-dogs.jpg


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

(｡◕‿◕｡)


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Ah ha. A print screen of my originality score on a coursework I'm working on currently, I was sharing it with a friend I guess. I probably shouldn't share that whole image...
Score was 6% though. Which is good; lower is better as it means more of the work is original and not just taken straight from references.
YAY REPORTS! Sobs gently.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://youtu.be/UKWmsrbIU04


----------



## jiny (Nov 18, 2015)

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/...ners/Adventure_Time_pixel_cast_by_JaJitsu.png


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 18, 2015)

"Lets see.. Ill start from the beginning. Me and malani had been dating for several years, and she was like a big sister to Alice. One day, alice went missing, to this realm i guess.. One of her friends told us she told them that she was running away through some portal..which i still dont know why-" yasuke was cut off by alice
"I wanted a fresh start...or i was just drunk, i dunno," Alice told him
"Um..okay then. Continuing on, we found out where the portal was, and me and Malani said some stuff, and went through. We both had our gems, opal and onyx, held tightly in our hands. With our open hands, we held hands tight. When I went through the portal..she wasnt there. Just me, the opal, and the onyx..no Malani..I'm maybe thinking only one person can go through at a time..I looked around, but she wasnt there. Not anywhere..then I stumbled upon Alice, or she stumbled upon me..-" he was cut off again, but not by Alice. By a voice in his head. Malani's  (might make form for her, for now, shes going to be talking to him in his head only. As purple) _Yasuke..where are you?? And wheres my gem?? Wait..how am i talking to you through my head??! What the hell is going on?!_ Malani said to yasuke through his head. "Malani..shes okay! She just talked to me in my head..becaus its a fusion, right?" Yasuke said _Malani..youre okay..I'm in the gem realm, through the portal. Theres snow everywhere.. Oh..your gem, funny you should ask. Apparently, i accidently 'fusioned' them together..theyre one gem now..it has our powers combined. I can make it dark, i dont know what your gem originally did..Alice is okay, shes right next to me..where are *you?*_ Yasuke said to Malani in his head


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

(ʘ∇ʘ)ク 彡 ┻━┻


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

John Milton Earle: “The Convention”
Massachusetts Spy {Worcester), 23 October 1950


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

entry


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 19, 2015)

I can ship it to you


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

q(❂‿❂)p


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8VNylJlr90


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 20, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2yStD2GWhU


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

nagisa no uwasa


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 20, 2015)

A picture of a stuffed toy I helped fund on KickStarter!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/3thwet/tifu_by_offering_doritos_to_a_military_police/


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

Keynesian economics


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 20, 2015)

form
in game name: 
town name: 
fc: 
two items:


I was ordering items from another thread


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 20, 2015)

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...r-Favor.gif/revision/latest?cb=20131209214518


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

star759


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 20, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

TH4NKS


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 20, 2015)

Enzo do you need more nsfw reddit stories


----------



## duckvely (Nov 20, 2015)

Olivia the Snooty Cat


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

http://dildoyeol.tumblr.com/tagged/audio

lol omfg. that's my tumblr. don't go there.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?262183-Draw-my-Waifu-Akame

No shame at all.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

~(˘▾˘~)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/uzS5lq2Dp8o


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 20, 2015)

http://justinitforcomments.deviantart.com/art/Alternate-Selves-Part-3-573383845


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

http://orig14.deviantart.net/4379/f...ring_ribbon_divider_by_phoeberose-d4tmzrw.gif


----------



## aericell (Nov 21, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/bts.bighitofficial/


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

----------x----------


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Wildenharv


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## tsantsa (Nov 21, 2015)

Is it easy for someone to make you smile? Yup
Tell me why you like the last song you listened to?Because its Hell No’s and Headphones
What color are your eyes? IDFK
Where was the last place you fell asleep other than your bed? Class
How many people of the opposite sex do you fully trust?Not many
What would your name be without the first three letters? I AM A
Last thing you touched not computer-related? Chocolate
What colors are you wearing right now? Gray white and yellow xD
You currently in a fight with someone? Nah
Have you ever stood up for someone you hardly knew? yup
Do you have an older brother? Non biologically, yes
Have you ever laughed so hard you cried? Yup
Do you look at the keyboard when you type? sometimes
What are you listening to right now? nothing
Do you laugh a lot? YES
Are you ticklish? YES
What always makes you feel better when you’re upset? Janae And Music
Have you ever been on a boat? Nope
Last person you gave a hug to? Mirlinda
Tell me about the shirt/shirts you’re wearing? This isn’t phone sex
When you are home alone do you still close the door when you shower? PERSONAL
Do you have plans for today?NOPE
When is the last time you took a nap? An hour ago
What was on your mind most today? PERSONAL
Do you talk about your feelings or hide them? Depends
What instant messaging service do you use? Whatsapp
How long does it take for you to fall asleep at night? AGES
Do you have any siblings? Do you get along? Yup,and sometimes
What are you drinking? nothing
Honestly, if you could go back 8 months and change something, would you? Nope
Do you know what you’re wearing tomorrow? Nope


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Villery is a commune in the Aube department in north-central France.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...s/f/f1/May-the-odds-be-ever-in-your-favor.gif


----------



## Libra (Nov 21, 2015)

Dark star (Newtonian mechanics)


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 21, 2015)

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=917fde6aa9e4bce88bd3f35ca1dcdacf&oe=56E9D84F



omg.. xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

https://45.media.tumblr.com/96b7caab305144cf49b2bf0f91e1841c/tumblr_nsocgn8qF91uc84s1o1_500.gif


----------



## Megan. (Nov 21, 2015)

(○?―`)ゞ


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

≧◠◡◠≦


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

\HKEY_CURRENT_USERS\Software\IM Providers\DefaultIMApp 

oh lol was trying to find a thing not that i had it tho


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 21, 2015)

wink wank 
-
i am not sure why i copied that


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Gunnaka - 2 
Hadger - 1
jeastteam88 - 1


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

https://youtu.be/IPVLgVPTMV4

More The Fray songs


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

> In Lumatown, I have Poppy, Eugene, Hazel, Alfonso, Felicity, Rudy, Wendy, Frobert, Olaf and soon I will have Melba.



Well, now you know who I have in my town.


----------



## Llust (Nov 21, 2015)

mother fcking btch p/ss wanker giraffe lookin wh/re, AYUUU ily

*had to censor some words before posting, and just saying that this is a thing my friend and i do. its nothing offensive to her, i swear xD its just how we greet eachother tbh


----------



## Mariah (Nov 21, 2015)

?15.99


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...x-Tabby.png/revision/latest?cb=20121109201350


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/oK0zcF8.jpg


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Nov 22, 2015)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Mauris fringilla lobortis enim blandit tristique. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla semper, ligula ac tempor placerat, purus nisl sollicitudin nisi, et fermentum justo lacus eget urna. Nam volutpat leo ac lectus interdum, id molestie lectus bibendum. Cras ut odio mauris. Nam rhoncus pellentesque suscipit. Pellentesque commodo enim ac varius congue. Pellentesque convallis sapien id vehicula facilisis. Morbi vel dignissim libero. In velit justo, lacinia vehicula varius pharetra, interdum eget lorem. Donec vitae erat sit amet ante tincidunt ornare a elementum lacus. Ut sit amet luctus velit. Ut vitae fermentum urna, vel gravida diam.

Nulla erat leo, finibus at condimentum quis, luctus ac magna. Ut at congue lorem. Curabitur sed libero fermentum, elementum massa at, viverra nisl. Vivamus maximus scelerisque cursus. Nam in libero a augue feugiat viverra rhoncus non leo. Duis faucibus felis mauris, vel aliquam purus imperdiet id. Suspendisse at imperdiet nisl. Vestibulum et neque aliquet, facilisis erat id, facilisis urna. Proin lacinia faucibus tortor, et interdum augue elementum nec. Praesent ut justo vel justo sollicitudin varius. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Sed facilisis nisi sit amet lectus sagittis malesuada.

Maecenas ut diam ac massa pellentesque molestie in vel ipsum. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Sed et vestibulum est. Praesent elementum, orci ut feugiat pulvinar, odio turpis pulvinar dui, ut aliquet neque nibh a ante. Duis gravida diam ut lectus molestie sodales. Fusce consectetur arcu eget mattis sollicitudin. Morbi in risus ornare, commodo lorem a, elementum enim. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nullam diam augue, vestibulum et augue ac, tempus condimentum sapien. Sed sollicitudin lorem at leo posuere convallis. Maecenas eget iaculis libero. Aliquam ut mattis turpis, auctor accumsan ipsum. Quisque mollis tellus sed rhoncus auctor. Etiam convallis bibendum nunc id lacinia. Aliquam sollicitudin turpis nisl, eget lobortis lacus scelerisque bibendum. Sed ac tristique dui.

Nulla purus orci, dignissim et tellus nec, tristique rutrum mauris. Fusce ac massa luctus, hendrerit urna eu, imperdiet purus. Morbi congue tellus a nibh feugiat pharetra nec ut lectus. Etiam id elit sollicitudin dui rutrum efficitur. Vestibulum accumsan tempor risus, dignissim malesuada metus eleifend sit amet. Integer porta nunc id risus sollicitudin, et luctus eros imperdiet. Nam mattis rutrum arcu sed ultrices.

Praesent finibus leo et libero sodales tincidunt. Mauris consectetur ultrices leo id pulvinar. Praesent eget tempor nibh. Ut maximus mollis sodales. Proin vitae nulla eget nibh ultricies volutpat ut a dui. Nulla urna justo, feugiat vel metus imperdiet, ullamcorper congue ipsum. Aliquam ornare diam nec mi ornare dictum. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae;


----------



## Llust (Nov 22, 2015)

dude so the place i usually volunteer at got closed so i was forced to assist in a sixth and seventh grade classroom instead. ugh it was terrible, the things middle schoolers talk about are so stupid and theyre just annoying af in general ;v; ughh i really should have just stayed home altogether. bUT ANYWAYS BABEE, i got an 97% on calculus, whoo. probably the highest score ill ever get for calc, i crawled through hell to get that grade

side note: ^ this is the sht you have to deal with if we're friends. i just btch all the time lol


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

???????????


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

PulseOfTheMaggot


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

opera update pc crash


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Vilma Valera - I Gotta Get Out Of This Town


----------



## Arstotzkan (Nov 22, 2015)

Panda1376 said:


> seriously guys im so angry right now... i can't believe we couldn't even lynch someone who was clearly mafia....


You seemed awful conflicted about leaning towards a Labelle lynch for someone being thaf obvious ._.,


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

This Left Feels Right


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

http://www.neopets.com/winter/snowager.phtml


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 22, 2015)

protagonist


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0zwak4Z8l4


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/yvMmJb0.png?1


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 22, 2015)

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...8088_993204197404592_291973040198538645_o.jpg

some dude is selling his 3ds and wares for cheap and i desperately want it :/


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/jbHdsDo.gif


----------



## Brain.Boy (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_ZMeOh_VBc

I've been binge watching Markiplier all morning XD


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

I have this color code and size copied.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

PulseOfTheMaggot

lol copied their name cause i pinged them for replies on fr


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

86193


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times
To tell you I'm sorry for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

http://imgur.com/ZBfjeYQ


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/dvad.gif


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 22, 2015)

May I please lurk for Genji, Fuchsia, Zucker, and Punchy?
(lol all the villagers i was looking for the other day)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

>A girl I knew in class was a total attention whore.
>Never arrived to class on time and always made sure to make a huge fuss about it.
>Didn't talk to her all that much, but I had a few conversations with her.
>Her wrists had cuts and burns all over them. She wore t-shirts so she never hid them.
>I asked her why she would hurt herself like that.
>She said "No one loves me and my life is painful" etc., etc.
>"No one loves you? What about your parents or your boyfriend?"
>Answer she gave me was something like "They actually don't love me," or some **** like that.
>Made a point to not interact with her too much after that, because she's too much of an attention whore.
>End of the school year, she came up to me and asked if I wanted to go somewhere with her that Sunday.
>I'm not good with these situations, so I couldn't say no, even though I didn't like her.
>Sunday came, and we went to one of those tower car parks.
>Just as we got to the top, she told me that she wanted me to be here as a witness for her suicide.
>"Oh ****," I thought. She was going to jump and was forcing me to watch!
>Had I known that she was going to do this, I wouldn't have gone with her.
>"Not watching unless you do a flip." I said that to try and shock her into realizing this was stupid.
>Complete shock was written all over her face. She thought I'd try and stop her.
>"E-eh? You're not going to stop me?"
>"No, go on ahead. If you really wanted to live, you'd stop yourself."
>After a while, she got off the ledge.

She walked up to me afterwards and tried to hug me with tears in her eyes, but I told her I loved someone else. She asked me who, and I told her to read the first letter of every section.

~~~~~~~~
Oh lord, this


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

i hope you have the best day of your life, happy birthday Jas0n!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

http://filmarkivet.se/sv/Film/?movi...//filmarkivet.se/sv/Sok/?q=journalfilm&page=1

nvm had to hyperlink a thing in my document


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 23, 2015)

https://scontent-sin1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=93ef21ec468047e521e30767b3ba606e&oe=56F21CCA


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Moko
Moko - Today 04:52 PM
Edit Report

    SOON ENOUGH AH I HOPE


----------



## rubyy (Nov 23, 2015)

Super stretchy, soft-touch jersey
Semi sheer finish
Ribbed round neckline
Regular fit - true to size
Machine wash
95% Viscose, 5% Elastane


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30

oh ahah


----------



## piichinu (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...dom-thoughts&p=5853826&viewfull=1#post5853826


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

annuum


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193881&page=3


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

Aye, black kid, come over here


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 24, 2015)

BC6D31

This shade of orange apparently. No idea why I had it copied, though...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

Flaming Hot Corndog

oh wtf was trying to feed kads lmao


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

Name:
Species:
Personality:
What you look like:
Shirt:
Catch phrase:
Would you invite the person above you to live in your town? Why/ Why not?:

I was in the New Leaf boards


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

http://kpwebben.se/musikrecensioner/

lol dont go there its just weeb reviews in swedish by 9 yo's


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

compost


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

/IMG]


----------



## snowdrop (Nov 24, 2015)

＼（＾▽＾）／


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tri-Slosher


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/58bb76a0fb7caa4ad3214cbc1fe467fc/tumblr_inline_nn0wijdfVG1rpam5i_500.gif


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

(●?ω｀●)


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

i'm not ok.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nt_B57D_eM


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

(▰˘◡˘▰)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 26, 2015)

http://youtu.be/yCyu_XyyTBU


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

<3


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGMO1ko5EuM


----------



## duckvely (Nov 26, 2015)

https://sdl-stickershop.line.naver.jp/products/0/0/1/3631/iphone/main@2x.png


----------



## duckvely (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow! You got a Needle (Red) collectibyte!
You can see your collection here!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 26, 2015)

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...ew_Leaf.png/revision/latest?cb=20130708040004


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey You take some Lint Jelly .Thank you very much, you are very considerate.

Just something Santabot said XD


----------



## aericell (Nov 26, 2015)

♡ ♡


----------



## duckvely (Nov 26, 2015)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ZbzWWKIkCJc/VhM0mVTnyDI/AAAAAAAHHEo/HRAtTsODqUM/s1600/TF003393.png


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4EwKrTgtLQ


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXYOFk-VdJQ

I don't like the main tab I'm using being not at the very front of the tabs, so I copied-and-pasted the link and switched them around.


----------



## sunflower (Nov 26, 2015)

~

(my keyboard doesn't have a ~ symbol)


----------



## Heyden (Nov 26, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VBmMU_iwe6U


----------



## jiny (Nov 26, 2015)

http://imgur.com/7XPflaP


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

COROHAMCORON


----------



## aericell (Nov 28, 2015)

https://twitter.com/taehbeingextra


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 28, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV2cDdiugsM


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 28, 2015)

Miss Representation


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121720046681?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)

one of my dergs xD


----------



## duckvely (Nov 28, 2015)

? Drift the Jock Frog (Tier 5 - AUTOVOID)


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

18765971


----------



## gameboy (Nov 29, 2015)

Quillson (タックン, Takkun?) is a smug duck villager who made his debut in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Quillson could be a combination of quill, a writing utensil made from a feather, and the name Wilson. His catchphrase is a combination of the words "ridiculous" and "duck", his species.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO3_xJqaaxw


----------



## Joy (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Spongebob (Nov 29, 2015)

http://youtu.be/tz82xbLvK_k

it's A GOOD SONGggggggg


----------



## jiny (Nov 29, 2015)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-DtfGa8G6Z...O4/s1600/7c8723b1b42211ed0b89254e20791424.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqoyGBOXeDU

um ya


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 1, 2015)

Esteban Julio Ricardo Montoya de la Rosa Ramirez

(oh my god w h y)


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Dec 1, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/arx18o/gg3s


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello, it's me


----------



## aericell (Dec 1, 2015)

Engle v. Vitale


----------



## mintellect (Dec 1, 2015)

There are many different chargers to start with. Some people say to start small with a Squiffer or bamboozled and work your way up to the E-Liter, but I personally started with E-Liter and tried the other ones later on. I suggest trying them all out and seeing which one you like most, because there's lots of options to choose from and factors to consider! Do you want to use the short ranged ones with a short charge time, like a Squiffer, something in the middle, like a splat charger, something with long range but a long charge time, like and E-liter, wether or not you want a scope, and your favorite subs and specials. Eventually you'll find something that you like.
Hope this helped!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bored.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 1, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## jiny (Dec 1, 2015)

all, completely; fairy maiden"


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 1, 2015)

oh sweet jesus


----------



## Joy (Dec 1, 2015)

5AM-11PM


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Beardfish - THE ONE INSIDE PART 3 - RELIEF


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVX9S0QUwAAYR3W.jpg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cdfRohhcg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

moko
Mexican Slang for booger.
Hey, wipe your nose, you've got a moko.


----------



## Llust (Dec 4, 2015)

amerian horror story season 4 ep 4


----------



## milkyi (Dec 4, 2015)

[Invadertak] i draw jaspidot yiff


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 4, 2015)

#MyColdLeftArm


----------



## mintellect (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm learning to not be a stereotypical charger and just stay in high spots. I jump around and snipe and walk on every level on a stage.


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 5, 2015)

I have "blank amount of points"
I want "this prize"
I want to pick it up today/tomorrow

for some clarity http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?338326-The-Riddle-of-The-Sphinx


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 5, 2015)

They all looked towards a broken spaceship that looked like the end of a plunger with legs.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Marcheris


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2015)

#DAA520


----------



## duckvely (Dec 5, 2015)

https://twitter.com/ibaekrauhls/status/525041843008851969


----------



## Squidward (Dec 5, 2015)

https://tera-forums.enmasse.com/forums/tempest-reach/topics/Buddyup-Code-for-new-players


----------



## sock (Dec 5, 2015)

Miss Peregrines

not even kidding


----------



## aericell (Dec 6, 2015)

https://www.mymusictaste.com/promotion/1720#


----------



## duckvely (Dec 6, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...heon-Cycling-&#127845;-Boxes-Julian-New-Elmer


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 6, 2015)

dawsoncreek


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

also someone accused me of being fake, so i put riummi's drawing of me as my profile pic instead
(oh haha something i wanted to send but didn't so i copied it)


----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2015)

http://imgur.com/cD1QOZg


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> http://imgur.com/cD1QOZg



riskiest click ever

edit: nvm it's safe ;p


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwgf3wmiA04


----------



## riummi (Dec 6, 2015)

Mcpherson, James, Dr. "A Brief Overview of the American Civil War." Council on Foreign Relations. Council on Foreign Relations, n.d. Web. 06 Dec. 2015.

-i was citing a source lol


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

discreetly

(yes I was confused with discrete vs. discreet)


----------



## Llust (Dec 7, 2015)

phone case diy


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Kitty2201 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwgf3wmiA04



*clicks link*
*closes page*

my ctrl v:



Sugarella said:


> http://imgur.com/cD1QOZg



lol yes this is actually my ctrl + v!


----------



## Mariah (Dec 7, 2015)

?22581 JPY


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't know if you were looking at me or not
You probably smile like that all the time


for the lyrics thread


----------



## Peter (Dec 7, 2015)

DNA has not migrated out of the gel into the running buffer around the positive electrode

...I hate assignments


----------



## jiny (Dec 7, 2015)

http://imgur.com/D9hRWiJ


----------



## duckvely (Dec 7, 2015)

`~1!2@3#4$5%6^7&8*9(0)-_=+Backspace
TabQWERTYUIOP[{]}\|
CapsLockASDFGHJKL;:'"Enter
ShiftZXCVBNM,<.>/?Shift
  Space


----------



## aericell (Dec 11, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=193881&page=3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

Embassy of Sweden, London


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 11, 2015)

18967285


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 11, 2015)

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...fficial.png/revision/latest?cb=20130721205124


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sanshin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pSUbrq84aE


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

Spoiler: ctrl+v



data:image/jpeg;base64,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


oh dear.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

http://www.namemysim.com/

ah I love this site!


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 12, 2015)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Faihrie


----------



## Peter (Dec 12, 2015)

owner


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/gqLtL6U.png

it's a ref of my oc


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

popipopipopipo


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 17, 2015)

☃☃☃


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 17, 2015)

Jimmy yES

I was talking to my friend and for some reason I copied what she said.
I'm weird in my own way.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXIALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXIALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XIALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXIALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXIALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXIALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXIALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXIALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXIALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXIALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXIALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXIALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXIALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXISA​LEXISALEXIALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXIALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXIALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​IALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXIALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXIALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXIALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIS​ALEXISALEXISALEXIALEXISA​LEXISALEXISALEXISALEXIAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXISALEXISALEXISALEXISAL​EXIALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXISALEXISALE​XISALEXISALEXIALEXISALEX​ISALEXISALEXISALEXISALEX​ISALEXIALEXISALEXISALEXI​SALEXISALEXIS 

...dont ask


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Jayden asked me out to his school dance--which is tomorrow--and I'm so excited. <3
Dunno if I should tell Ajay, he might get jealous.

no regrets


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Jayden asked me out to his school dance--which is tomorrow--and I'm so excited. <3
> *Dunno if I should tell Ajay,* he might get jealous.
> 
> no regrets



See this is why I get jealous, you don't tell me things


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> See this is why I get jealous, you don't tell me things



_"You know I always thought about him,
Even when the other boys sneak in."_


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

Spoiler: donate to me so i can get my togepi egg



no donators 



lol


----------



## aericell (Dec 17, 2015)

><


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

NO REGRETS NO REGRETS

So I plan on wearing a tight, short, black, sweet-heart necklined, dress tomorrow. I also plan on asking Jayden, "Is this dress tight enough?" Maybe I'll give him a lil' kiss too. x3


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> NO REGRETS NO REGRETS
> 
> So I plan on wearing a tight, short, black, sweet-heart necklined, dress tomorrow. I also plan on asking Jayden, "Is this dress tight enough?" Maybe I'll give him a lil' kiss too. x3



How awkward.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How awkward.



I put this here to see your reaction.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I put this here to see your reaction.



Wow, how rude.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Wow, how rude.



You know I'm a btch.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Djiu Di Galinha 

oh just an album i want :c


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/rendern/350/191921/19192006_350.png?mtime=VnUsjwACXQs


----------



## mintellect (Dec 19, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/hI0kEJ3h.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Kaoguiamo! Korda skrabu

another weird ass album ive been trying to find uhuh


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/LjDpDJn.png


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 20, 2015)

Pentax K100 – 35mm SLR Film Camera


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

```
[table="width: 500, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td][spoiler= ]~lawl~[/spoiler][/td]
	[td][spoiler= ]~lol~[/spoiler][/td]
	[td][spoiler= ]~lmao~[/spoiler][/td]
[/tr]
[/table]
```

There ya go!
Replace the ~lawl~, ~lol~, and ~lmao~ with stuff you want in the left, middle, and right mini-spoiler respectively

Just a PM that I got for a code for my spoiler


----------



## mintellect (Dec 20, 2015)

http://www.journaldugamer.com/files/2014/06/Splatgif3.gif


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

melanie martinez dollhouse ep full album


----------



## aericell (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.ultraimg.com/images/cf3e79fc54147dd4bb1d353e7828f0bd.jpg


----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

/me chest*


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2015)

http://static1.fjcdn.com/comments/D...ri+jesu+_7b7ac027b32425acdc309f7a488eb62c.jpg


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 24, 2015)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

I wonder how many gifts will I have to wrap tonight?


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 24, 2015)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=206585&tab=dragon&did=19232450


----------



## mintellect (Dec 24, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/U9Te6V4.jpg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

FERIASCP


----------



## N e s s (Dec 24, 2015)

( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)

lol i always have a lenny face on my ctrl C


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

(◡‿◡✿)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAhWTNlXNUE


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd72/sierra6661luvszackyv/The Outsiders/Awe23.jpg


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

http://createapk.com/project/2014/0...er/image/116500-jungkook-bts-hd-wallpaper.png


----------



## frio hur (Dec 25, 2015)

Rairu

^ best friend


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Mini-Me-Nod-and-Wave.gif


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/xnOSvrE.png


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uq1ks


----------



## mintellect (Dec 25, 2015)

( ͡ ͜ʖ ͡)


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/719279311f06c6fd38b43e71c8e033ea/tumblr_ngtixv62Af1rz3h7mo1_400.png


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2015)

recipes


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Get a Ladder, 'Cause This Crap's Gettin' Deep!



In this bad future, Perfect Crusader (the fusion of the Cutie Mark Crusaders) was unable to defeat Perfect Janken (the fusion of the Terrible Trio). As a result, Perfect Janken was free to build her entire empire up some more. She turned Equestria into stone, and went back to Kalos to create her empire. She renamed the following famous locations in Kalos: The bustling town of Couriway was turned into Rookie Town, the seas of Kalos were changed to Splashy Sea, the Unovian Route 4 was renamed Scorpion Desert, the Relic Castle was suffering due to the huge pyramid built on top of it, the quiet forest before Santalune was changed to the Hiho Forest (with Santalune following suit on being renamed Hiho City), the towering Reversal Mountain was renamed to Rock Mountain, and the regal Parfum Palace had been completely transformed into the ominous Sky Castle, and remained that way for a long time. The landmasses of Kalos, or as she renamed it, Paperock, had turned from a star-shaped nation connected to a circular nation to the shapes reminiscent of the game she built her empire around. Perfect Janken had an idea then. She wanted to have her own peon to take care of the castle. She then created Ashra, a four-armed guardian tasked with taking utmost care of the Sky Castle, out of a piece of the pure darkness that was her heart. Many years passed, and the New Paperock Empire flourished, due to "some mild usage of propaganda". The environs around Perfect Janken and her empire slowly turned from the muddy brown of destruction to the bright blues, reds, and greens it once had many years ago, due to the utopian feel. Then, a wise king from nearby planet Aries, known only as Thor, had the idea of visiting Paperock. Little did he know, that day was the anniversary of the creation of the NPE. May 29th. The day Perfect Janken had done away with every last one of her "personal" problems. Perfect Janken was walking the streets of Central Hub City (what Lumiose had become), getting praise from every citizen, every worker, every tourist, every pony, every human, every Pokemon. The Empress of Perfection (as she preferred to be called) kindly offered him what seemed to be a tour of the Sky Castle. He accepted the "offer". He was escorted into the throne room, where he was quickly strapped to the throne by means of metal binds, and subjected to propaganda that would slowly deteriorate his mourn for his son and replace it with a desire to be loyal to the Empress of Perfection. He would be fed once every six hours during this treatment. Four days later, he was completely converted. The Perfect Empress had an idea concerning the four-armed guardian Ashra. She wanted to make him the underling of the newly-brainwashed King Thor. Many months later, a young man named Alex Kidd (the distant grandson of Hoenn hero Desiree), hailing from what was once Hoenn, had heard a rumor of his father being alive on this planet named Paperock. He went on a daring quest to try to rescue his father, braving many obstacles, meeting many strange characters, until finally, he dealt with Ashra. He went to see his father, King Thor, and just like that, the high king was glad to see his son. He told the story about how he met Ashra and the Empress of Perfection. They, according to him, were just perfect. The realization that Thor the King was alive was all it took for Alex to be converted as well. King Thor had signed a pact with the Perfect Empress soon after, and thus, Aries and Paperock had joined forces. Aries would be converted some 4 months later, in much the same fashion that Kalos had many years ago. Aries became Paperock Prime. The following evening, King Thor and the Empress of Perfection were married. And that's the idea I have for the lore behind Alex Kidd and the Enchanted Castle. The titular castle had been given the titular treatment by Perfect Janken.﻿


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

http://imgur.com/D55dpOv


----------



## alphys (Dec 26, 2015)

http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/jake_spoankenhuemer_6001.png


----------



## jiny (Dec 26, 2015)

http://data.whicdn.com/images/107489151/large.png


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Rank of Pet names: Babe: Everyone, Doll: Precious people, Babydoll: I LOVE YOU AS A FRIEND, Sweetpea: You dig okay, Pepsi-Cola: MARRY ME NOW, Dallyboy: YOU ARE MY HUSBAND.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 3, 2016)

http://dan-ball.jp/en/javagame/dust2/46125.html

Vsauce may like explosives but i like my parachutes.


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 3, 2016)

Cydewinder: Chris
The Chris: Cyde


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 3, 2016)

Egg Table


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjEYCUJuh-g


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

http://bangtancrossing.tumblr.com


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 4, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> The mods have given out a link to a certain program that can make all font readable if you're unable to take in other's font preference. You can ask them what it is if this issue persists. ^^
> 
> Also, welcome, new member! Enjoy your stay. c:


Thank you! o͡͡͡╮⁞ ^ ▃ ^ ⁞╭o͡͡͡


----------



## N e s s (Jan 4, 2016)

Sacrificial Lambs

uh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i googled that???


----------



## Aetherinne (Jan 4, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/60/62/9e/60629e43537ca18525b258ec026fe3df.jpg

I was telling a friend that in ACNL your creativity is basically endless in ACNL. I sent him this as an example.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxIkf5LqHZU


----------



## focus (Jan 4, 2016)

(ෆ癶◡癶ෆ)

comes in handy


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/MkSpuU9.png


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

Ughfufhfufhh I just found out that in Sherlock, Watson is flippin mARRIED

my friend was ranting about Sherlock : P
although i dont know why I copied it 
ha


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/auth/forward?location=https://miiverse.nintendo.net/activity I was getting mayor photos lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

6z5d4BFX I don't know where this came from


----------



## Bjork (Jan 4, 2016)

https://twitter.com/_MinajMyHeart/status/672854167422013440

ok but this is me


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 4, 2016)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.mypokecard.com/en/Gallery/my/galery/EwHwj51bmKv.jpg

lolol!


----------



## Aali (Jan 4, 2016)

*ref:*
*emotion:* (50tbt per extra emotion)
*extra details:*
*bg colour:* has to be a funky bright colour~
*offer:*

A art order form XD


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/MkSpuU9.png

An OC reference I think

It's the URL for my icon


----------



## mintellect (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Llust (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.aeriagames.com/forums/en/index.php?f=2356


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 5, 2016)

let it snow


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

white


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bviufFaS-Y


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_OGaSy99vU


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 7, 2016)

features:
Killing is unnecessary: negotiate out of danger using the unique battle system. 
Time your attacks for extra damage, then dodge enemy attacks in a style reminiscent of top-down shooters. 
Original art and soundtrack brimming with personality. 
Soulful, character-rich story with an emphasis on humor. 
Created mostly by one person. 
Become friends with all of the bosses! 
At least 5 dogs. 
You can date a skeleton. 
Hmmm... now there are 6 dogs...? 
Maybe you won't want to date the skeleton. 
I thought I found a 7th dog, but it was actually just the 3rd dog. 
If you play this game, can you count the dogs for me...? I'm not good at it.

I thought I already bought this game


----------



## mintellect (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPkMUU9tUqk

I had to send my friend this video because she "couldn't find it"
i regret nothing


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

Aali


----------



## duckvely (Jan 8, 2016)

http://moridb.com/items/dresses/citrus-gingham-dress


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rGRVAOJFps


edit: I had that exact alarm clock when I was kid, and it was possessed. It literally would not stop, no matter what.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

The main star of the Sonic the Hedgehog series. He's an easygoing hedgehog who blows past the competition with his speed. Seriously, on the ground he's faster than anyone else in Smash Bros. Use this to your advantage, avoiding blows while landing lightning-fast attacks.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?72186-jopony


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho32Oh6b4jc


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

【】


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vOMQPQjR2c

oh just a film i wanna watch later


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/xnOSvrE.png

my oc


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

56929f7e224f8


----------



## aericell (Jan 11, 2016)

≥ .


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012PKP2VE?ref_=cm_sw_r_em_awd_c_MAdLwb9WWBCGB

just ordered that today :3


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 15, 2016)

Vajra: Oh yay people!
XxSparksxX: Merp ^^
Skitty4: Burp!


----------



## mintellect (Jan 15, 2016)

[]


[/spoiler]​
When I was editing my signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Outro fato importante a se recordar ? o uso de um filme de produ??o cubana que foi exibido durante muitas forma??es pol?ticas dos timores: “Am?lcar Cabral – O pai da na??o guineense” ? uma s?ntese de suas ideias com imagens da luta armada no continente africano.

ohh that


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat



(looked her up to send her a message haha)


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

❦

eh


----------



## mintellect (Jan 17, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/fJa37Ie.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Resolutions: Contemporary Video Practices


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

pie crust is the best part of pie


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 17, 2016)

https://imgflip.com/i/xhssp

Oh yeah... forgot I made this


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

♡hi


----------



## Mariah (Jan 18, 2016)

Jenna Earle


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2016)

569c31fd8455c


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

TRANSLATION :
[Jungkook] Don’t think of anything
Don’t say even a single word
Ayo…
Just laugh with me
Yeah…

[V] I can’t still believe it
All of these seem like a dream
Ayo…
Don’t try to dissapear
Yeah…

[Jungkook] Is it true? Is it true?
You…you…
It’s too beautiful, so I’m afraid

[Jimin] Aren’t you? Aren’t you?
You…you…you…

[Jungkook] Will you stay by my side?
Will you promise me?
I’m afraid that if I let go of your hand
You’ll fly away, you’ll shatter

[Jimin] Will you stop the time?
I’m afraid that if this moment passes
This might not have happened
You’ll fly away, you’ll shatter

[Jin] Butterfly…butterfly
Butterfly like a butterfly
Butterfly like a butterfly
Butterfly like a butterfly

oops


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

A36C-9678-89ED-57B0


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 23, 2016)

http://a.deviantart.net/avatars/v/u/vulpix.gif?1


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

+1 (262) 388-****
(i had someone's number but took out the last digits because you know)


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

http://data.whicdn.com/images/69267520/large.gif


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

http://memesvault.com/wp-content/uploads/Pepe-The-Frog-Happy-21.jpg


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

?\_(ツ)_/? Emoji


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130829085518/animalcrossing/images/e/e2/Rudy.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

http://images.sodahead.com/polls/00..._nein_nein_nei_nein_nein__answer_6_xlarge.jpg


uh wtf


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

http://imgur.com/zPeQwPF

this is a screenshot I took lol


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

OMG STOP NO THIS IS ALL ILLEGAL I AM PUSHEEN AND YOU GUYS ARE STEALING MEEE AND MY ADVENTURESS STOPPP

ye idk lmao


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 24, 2016)

Krushems

Oh.
I don't even remember copying that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

Grupo de Ac??o Cultural ‎– A Cantiga ? Uma Arma 

oh . some album i wanted.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 24, 2016)

i need more snowbaz


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## meowduck (Jan 24, 2016)

http://www.quibblo.com/quiz/dBog3wY/What-Harvest-Moon-Guy-is-Right-For-You
x) heeheeeheee


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

:steamsalty:


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2016)

jmaslaki


----------



## Peter (Jan 26, 2016)

In an energy-coupled process, in which the energy from ATP hydrolysis drives the formation of supercoiled DNA, what happens to the free energies (G) of the reactants?

kill me


----------



## mintellect (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?307204-Are-you-shy&p=5273454#post5273454


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

2681-0403-6787


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

Amura

oh some user i pinged on fr lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

- Added Conduct Summary popup, which tells you how many reports, abandons, and commends you have received in the past 25 games. http://www.dota2.com/conductsummaryfaq/
- Restored the notification when action was taken against a player whom you recently reported.
- Added support for Live Rewind while spectating.
- Improved CPU usage on low end machines
- Improved rendering performance (heroes, shadows, particles, water)
- Improved lighting integration of weather effects for visual clarity and quality
- Improved rendering of low and high quality water
- Default global items such as couriers are now visible within the armory so you can control their shuffle state from there.
- Improved the ability to control shuffle state from the context menu of items in the armory 
- Bundles are now inspectable. The owned item details page will show you all items in the bundle and allow you to unbundle it.
- Announcer, Mega-kill, Music, and Voice items now preview their sounds in the loadout, owned item details, and store item details screens.

- Updated textures for Clockwerk's Power Cogs
- Added new Enchant Remnant animation for Earth Spirit
- Added a sound when blink dagger distance is within the threshold between the max distance and the clamped distance 
- Updated Iron Talon sound
- Fixed Brood Webs ambient sound 
- 50% chance between short and long version of Skywrath's ITB line
- Players competing in the Dota 2 Majors will now be required to use their registered name when competing in a tournament
- Fixed Illusory Orb doing no damage to Spirit Bear
- Fixed effigies appearing incorrectly in the portrait window in-game
- Fixed a bug and corrected textures to address prismatic gems not tinting Terrorblade or his Demon Form to the correct color.
- Fixed a bug where Terrorblade's Metamorphosis would sometimes leave Terrorblade's Demon in a running-in-place animation
- Fixed a glitch that occurred in the cast animation of Terrorblade's Metamorphosis
- Fixed a bug where some of Terrorblade's Demon Form particles were not being affected by prismatic gems when seen in the portrait window
- Fixed a bug where taunt animations looked bad when the hero became stunned or flailing
- Fixed Exalted Quality issue with Tempest Helm of the Thundergod Bundle and Tempest Helm item
- Fixed missing material on El Gato courier
- Fixed custom portrait for Timbersaw's Steam Chopper Top Hat
- Fixed broken idle rares for Captain Bamboo courier and Spirit of Anger bear
- Fixed model distortion in Children of Verdicia treant
- Fixed missing geometry on Armlet of Mordiggian
- Fixed Aegis winners display for 2014 splitting onto two lines.
- Chat: if you ignore someone, then their messages will immediately be hidden. If you unignore them, then the messages will reappear.
- Emoticons now preview in tooltips, and the store and owned item details pages. They also preview in the confirmation dialog that appears when you unlock a set of emoticons.
- Emoticons can be unlocked from the owned item details page.
- Workshop tools: Added support for previewing items using the currently equipped terrain
- Workshop tools: Fixed crash when placing too many trees in a map
- Custom Games: Fixed a memory leak with modifier_lua and CheckState().


Russian Voiceover: 
- Added Gyrocopter, Luna, and Necrophos.
- Reworked Silencer and Wraith King VO, and made volume adjustments to Sven.


----------



## tae (Jan 27, 2016)

hahaha


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 27, 2016)

http://i98.beon.ru/60/47/1894760/67/102857967/tumblr_m9nnnma5DP1r3cmlqo2_r1_500.gif

I was editing my sig : P


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 27, 2016)

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer.
Take one down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

Edi??o Do P.A.I.G.C ‎– Hino Nacional Da Rep?blica Da Guin?-Bissau 

oh uh lol just an vinyl record i want.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 28, 2016)

http://orig10.deviantart.net/4292/f/2016/027/5/7/try_this_music__by_blyueskies-d9pk2qp.png


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 28, 2016)

https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...aff2f9a93ab7bf24/version/1373813050/image.jpg


----------



## mintellect (Jan 28, 2016)

Haikus are easy. But sometimes they don't make sense. Refrigerator.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 28, 2016)

Rosie... bc DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 28, 2016)

>:^(


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

Veronica Rapella 

oh uh looking up some stuff


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

hehsnajwjdjsjs


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

nice


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi <:
I like to say hi to random people
So just saying hi, and perhaps chatting with a few people of the forums
MAYBEH EVEN MAKE SOME NEW BUDDIES


----------



## Finnian (Jan 28, 2016)

The best thing about having siblings who don't use the internet a lot is that I can use old memes and they'll think I'm clever and funny.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/ea54bca82f449a52f44f27648cee1892/tumblr_inline_nehh5539W01syn702.png


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 28, 2016)

because I'm obsessed with Oh Wonder!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

Merengue Julian Lolly Marshal Colton Beau


----------



## Llust (Jan 29, 2016)

justkiddingnews


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 29, 2016)

..


----------



## tae (Jan 29, 2016)

oh gosh.


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Finnian (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

http://www.deviantart.com/download/...ff11af335f36f2d997866edda51c1aa&ts=1454040262


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

ōnō, :?), ? ^ ?, 

I... honestly have no idea what I was doing. Probably something weird with my friend at 5 A.M.

i regret nothing


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

27 cups of coffee in The Roost, 27 cups of coffee.
Take one down and pass it around, 26 cups of coffee in the roost!


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

아낀다

I wanted to translate it to english


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 29, 2016)

http://im2.ezgif.com/tmp/ezgif-4292745233.gif

Don't click on it, it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

22 cups of coffee in The Roost, 22 cups of coffee.
Take one down and pass it around, 21 cups of coffee in the roost!


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

Now, if she does it like this
Will you do it like that?
Now, if she touches like this
Will you touch her right back?
Now, if she moves like this
Will you move it like that?


----------



## N e s s (Jan 29, 2016)

░░░░░░░░██████████████████
░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████
░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██
░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██
██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██
██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██████░░░░██
██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██████░░░░██
██░░░░██████░░░░██░░░░██████░░░░██
░░██░░░░░░░░░░██████░░░░░░░░░░██
████░░██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██░░████
██░░░░██████████████████████░░░░██
██░░░░░░██░░██░░██░░██░░██░░░░░░██
░░████░░░░██████████████░░░░████
░░░░░░████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████
░░░░░░░░░░██████████████﻿

ahahaha i love this as my ctrl v


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

Your cat ate herself but burned Lightning Mcqueen's dirty-minded chef.


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## mintellect (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/1a/cb/68/1acb681ca48ac5cbb70bbcdbc4abc159.jpg


----------



## scotch (Jan 30, 2016)

yeah, my least favorite villager is elise. shes snooty and sooo ugly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry wrong thread1


----------



## Eledien (Jan 30, 2016)

Vanilla Bean Frappuccino
    Add Raspberry Syrup (1 pump tall, 1.5 pumps grande, 2 pumps venti)


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

Two jumps in a week
I bet you think that's pretty clever don't you boy?
Flying on your motorcycle,
Watching all the ground beneath you drop
You'd kill yourself for recognition,
Kill yourself to never ever stop
You broke another mirror,
You're turning into something you are not

Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry
Don't leave me high, don't leave me dry


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2016)

ヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉ

ヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉヽ(✧ω✧)ﾉ


----------



## mintellect (Feb 3, 2016)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69i2knwMWa9H_yU


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...aint-doodles&p=6125976&viewfull=1#post6125976

im lauging


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 3, 2016)

Vajra: Boingle =3


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?349980-free-ms-paint-doodles&highlight=


----------



## Lumira (Feb 3, 2016)

happy birthday!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 3, 2016)

Ten Hour Guy
          Yellowstone and more


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

♡

idk


----------



## jiny (Feb 3, 2016)

Wacouta is an unincorporated community in Wacouta Township, Goodhue County, Minnesota, United States.

The community is located southeast of Red Wing along Highways 61 and 63. Bullard Creek flows through the community, with the Mississippi River and Lake Pepin located nearby.

Nearby places include Red Wing, Frontenac, Hay Creek, and Lake City.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 3, 2016)

Jenkins the Escort

N1: Sans

If I die to the SK then Sans is 

lol i was playing Town of Salem


----------



## riummi (Feb 3, 2016)

meowlerrz


----------



## Lumira (Feb 4, 2016)

https://getsquad.us/i/eD2kt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

IGN:
Town:
FC:
Set/s:
Items:
Total TBT

uh lol wtf ya maybe thinking of ordering a few sets if they're on lel.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 4, 2016)

✓✓


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

The Motnăul Puturos River is a tributary of the Motnău River in Romania.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

https://getsquad.us/i/eD2kt


----------



## mintellect (Feb 6, 2016)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69ivcn4oEcK6o0Z


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzYeeFd3aLc


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 6, 2016)

https://youtu.be/twrjqeRTHpk


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ki2eckOIP8


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

✦✦


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2016)

Eh, I find it very addicting, but I'm doing too well to reset Heaven, which I just got 1/19/2016.

^One of my posts?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Collectibytes Booster (User Creations #2)! Check your adoptables to see it or click here to edit it directly!


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

happy valentine's day ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_I2uQkGxIy...AAFyU/Sylgu9lx4yE/s400/lemonparty+cracked.jpg


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/400da961f52303b48c61578292f3fc93/tumblr_n69vncV0tP1tc14yjo1_500.gif

I was spamming BTS gifs to my mom


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duDNQoJVlRI


----------



## rubyy (Feb 14, 2016)

http://www.watchfree.to/watch-29dce6-About-Time-movie-online-free-putlocker.html#close-modal


----------



## mintellect (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

ooh this is so suspenseful


----------



## Llust (Feb 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iIZCB2GEf4


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71PwztJ25IL.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

BlackStatic

uhh lol . ah some fr person


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/JAG1qUm.gif


----------



## Heyden (Feb 15, 2016)

Server


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2016)

Quetzal: It's a new legion adopt  If you have been watching the livestreams, you'll know what it is

That's what I had?


----------



## teshima (Feb 18, 2016)

Before leaving, Dyatlov had agreed he would send a telegram to their sports club as soon as the group returned to Vizhai. It was expected that this would happen no later than February 12, but Dyatlov had told Yudin, before his departure from the group, that he expected to be longer. When the 12th passed and no messages had been received, there was no immediate reaction, as delays of a few days were common with such expeditions. It was not until the relatives of the travelers demanded a rescue operation on February 20 that the head of the institute sent the first rescue groups, consisting of volunteer students and teachers.[2] Later, the army and militsiya forces became involved, with planes and helicopters being ordered to join the rescue operation.

On February 26, the searchers found the group's abandoned and badly damaged tent on Kholat Syakhl. The campsite baffled the search party. Mikhail Sharavin, the student who found the tent, said "the tent was half torn down and covered with snow. It was empty, and all the group's belongings and shoes had been left behind."[2] Investigators said the tent had been cut open from inside. Eight or nine sets of footprints, left by people who were wearing only socks, a single shoe or were even barefoot, could be followed, leading down toward the edge of a nearby woods, on the opposite side of the pass, 1.5 kilometres (0.93 mi) to the north-east. However, after 500 metres (1,600 ft) these tracks were covered with snow. At the forest's edge, under a large cedar, the searchers found the visible remains of a small fire, along with the first two bodies, those of Krivonischenko and Doroshenko, shoeless and dressed only in their underwear. The branches on the tree were broken up to five metres high, suggesting that one of the skiers had climbed up to look for something, perhaps the camp. Between the cedar and the camp the searchers found three more corpses: Dyatlov, Kolmogorova and Slobodin, who seemed to have died in poses suggesting that they were attempting to return to the tent.[2] They were found separately at distances of 300, 480 and 630 metres from the tree.

Searching for the remaining four travelers took more than two months. They were finally found on May 4 under four metres of snow in a ravine 75 metres farther into the woods from the cedar tree. These four were better dressed than the others, and there were signs that those who had died first had apparently relinquished their clothes to the others. Zolotariov was wearing Dubinina's faux fur coat and hat, while Dubinina's foot was wrapped in a piece of Krivonishenko's wool pants.

Another notable find besides the four remaining hikers was a camera around Zolotariov's neck. The camera was not reported as having been part of the equipment. Also, the film in the camera was reported to have been damaged by water.[3]


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3JiWHvaua4


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJr-iFh1OZk


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Damien Rice (born 7 December 1973) is an Irish singer-songwriter, musician and record producer who plays piano, guitar, percussion and clarinet.


----------



## mintellect (Feb 18, 2016)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69i5vwmgLxhpXZk


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

John Martin Van Boxmeer (born November 20, 1952 in Petrolia, Ontario) is a former Canadian professional ice hockey player. He has also served extensively as a hockey coach with various teams from 1984 to the present.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 18, 2016)

ヤンデレ


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2016)

Now?


----------



## Trip (Feb 18, 2016)

believed

why did i copy that?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2016)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/6816799.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2016)

Connection Error Sorry, could not complete the action. Please try again later. If this problem continues, press F5 to refresh your browser.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

http://img.olx.pt/images_olxpt/8398...al-tv-da-cano-cad-especial-imagens_rev007.jpg


lol just some pic of two portuguese people i found cute


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh... I just thought it kinda sounded like a secret
(Um ignore this)


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2016)

I did not have sexual relations with that lizard person, Mr. Trump


----------



## Llust (Feb 18, 2016)

(• ◡•)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

I don't have an ASCII input, so I have to copy-paste.


----------



## hestu (Feb 18, 2016)

To further understand the evolution of schooling and learning spaces, we may choose to focus on William T. Harris of St. Louis, who helped set up a ?model? kindergarten, which has been used as a basis as to what kindergarten is like today. Its purpose is to allow children to transition from life at home to a school setting, or moving from an informal to formal setting.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 19, 2016)

- Free & Open!~ | Dragon Trading | Flight Rising


----------



## kelpy (Feb 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95iz5vCUAhg&ab_channel=CzłowiekDrzewo


----------



## pipty (Feb 19, 2016)

*What did you last copy ctrl v*

No cheating 

http://rileyredgate.com/post/127127188732/one-of-the-most-important-things-to-me-about-harry


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 19, 2016)

oops its really long spam lol


----------



## laineybop (Feb 19, 2016)

A super long chapter for a fan fic... LOL


----------



## mintellect (Feb 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHhWBcGhltc


----------



## jiny (Feb 19, 2016)

http://nwebsterllc.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Why-Making-Your-Bed-Matters.jpg


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 19, 2016)

yes we cant wh.mp3


----------



## milkyi (Feb 19, 2016)

deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts deez nuts


----------



## Trip (Feb 19, 2016)

A Bug's Life script

[Bird Chirping ] 

[ Insects Buzzing, Chittering ] 

[ Gasps ] 

No, no, no. Oh, no. Oh, no. 

I'm lost! Where's the line? 

It just went away. What do I do? 

- Help! - We'll be stuck here forever! 

Do not panic. Do not panic! 

We are trained professionals. Now, stay calm. 

We are going around the leaf. 

A-Around the leaf? I don't think we can do that. 

Oh, nonsense. This is nothing compared to the twig of '93. 

- [ Whimpering ] - That's it. That's it. Good! 

You're doing great! There you go. There you go! 

Watch my eyes. Don't look away. 

- And here's the line again. - Thank you. Thank you, Mr. Soil. 

[ Laughing ] Good job, everybody! 

Oh, my. There's quite a gap, Mr. Soil. 

- Shouldn't we tell the queen? - I don't think we need to involve the queen in this. 

She's got enough on her plate already, training her daughter. 

Oh, yes. Princess Atta, the poor dear. 

Oh, wind's died down. They'll be here soon. 

- Just be confident, dear. You'll be fine. - [ Gasps ] There's a gap. 

There's a gap in the line. What are we gonna do? 

It's okay, Your Highness. Gaps happen. We just lost a few inches, that's all. 

Oh. Right. 

Your Highness, I can't count when you hover like that. 

Oh, of course. I'm sorry. Go ahead. 

- Guys, go shade someone else for a while. - [ Pet Chirps ] 

Okay, Atta. Now what do we do? 

Ahh-- Oh! Don't tell me. I know it. What is it? 

- We relax. - [ Chuckles ] Right. 

Oh, it'll be fine. It's the same, year after year. 

They come, they eat, they leave. That's our lot in life. 

It's not a lot, but it's our life. [ Laughs ] 

[ Chuckles ] 

Isn't that right, Aphie? Oh, you're such a cute little aphid. 

[ Rumbling ] 

- Ditch Dot! - Yeah, yeah! 

Hey, come back here! 

[ Strains, Grunts ] 

- Dot! - Yes, Mother. 

What did I tell you about trying to fly? 

Not until my wings grow in. 

- Right. - But Mom-- 

Dot, you're a young queen ant and your wings are too little-- 

I was talking to Mother. You're not the queen yet, Atta. 

Now, Dot, be nice to your sister. 

It's not my fault she's so stressed out. 

[ Sighs ] I know, I know. 

- I'm always acting like the sky is falling. - Look out! 

- Atta! - Princess Atta! 

- Oh! - Hey! 

- Stop that! - What do you think you're doing? 

- You could have killed somebody over here. - [ Gasps ] I'm sorry! 

- Oh, it's Flik. - Oh-- 

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm so sorry! 

- Please forgive me. I'm sorry! - [ Coughing ] 

- [ Screams ] Princess Atta! - Flik, what are you doing? 

Oh, this! This is my new idea for harvesting grain. 

No more picking individual kernels. You cut down the entire stalk! 

- We don't have time for this. - Exactly! We never have time to collect food for ourselves. 

We spend all summer harvesting for the offering. 

- But my invention will speed up production. - Oh, another invention? 

Something for you too. 

Since you're gonna be queen, you could use this to oversee production. 

- Dr. Flora, if I may. - This is all very nice, but-- 

- Just an ordinary blade of grass and a bead of dew, right? - Flik, please. 

- Wrong! It is, in fact, a telescope. - [ Both Laugh ] 

- It's very clever, Flik, but-- - Hello, Princess! Aren't you looking lovely this morning! 

Not that you would need a telescope to see that. 

Listen! The princess doesn't have time for this! 

You wanna help fill this thing? Get rid of that machine, 

get back in line and pick grain like everybody else! 

- Like everybody else! - Please, Flik. Just go. 

I'm sorry, I was really just trying-- 

trying to help. 

Harvester. Why, we harvested the same way ever since I was a pupa. 

[ Sighs ] Where were we? 

- The food pile, Your Highness. - Oh, yes, yes. 

Hey, Flik! Wait up! 

Oh. Hello, Princess. 

You can call me Dot. Here, you forgot this. 

Thanks. You can keep it. I can make another one. 

- I like your inventions. - Really? Well, you're the first. 

- I'm beginning to think nothing I do works. - This works. 

Great. One success. [ Sighs ] 

- I'm never gonna make a difference. - Me, neither. 

I'm a royal ant and I can't even fly yet. I'm too little. 

- Being little's not such a bad thing. - Yes, it is. 

- No, it's not. - Is too! 

- Is not. Is not! Is not! - Is too. Is too! Is too! 

Oh! A seed. I need a seed. Ahh-- 

Ohh! 

Ah, here, here. 

Pretend-- pretend that that's a seed. 

- It's a rock. - I know it's a rock. 

But let's just pretend for a minute it's a seed. We'll just use our imaginations. 

Now, do you see our tree? 

Everything that made that giant tree... 

is already contained inside this tiny little seed. 

All it needs is some time, a little bit of sunshine and rain, and... 

voila! 

This rock will be a tree? 

Seed to tree. You've gotta work with me, all right? 

You might not feel like you can do much now, 

but that's just because, well, you're not a tree yet. 

You just have to give yourself some time. You're still a seed. 

But it's a rock. 

I know it's a rock! 

Don't ya think I know a rock when I see a rock? I've spent a lot of time around rocks! 

You're weird, but I like you. 

[ Horn Sounds ] 

[ Gasps ] They're here. 

- [ Gasping ] - [ Horn Continues ] 

[ Panicked Chattering ] 

- They're coming! - Run! 

- Dot! Dot! - Mom! 

- Mom! - Thank heavens! 

- Food to the offering stone. - [ Whistles ] Everyone, single file. 

Food to the offering stone and into the anthill. Now let's go! 

Go, go, go, go! 

Come on, keep movin', keep movin'! Good. [ Panting ] 

Okay. That's everyone. 

[ Flik ] Hey! 

Hey, wait for me! 

Get the food to the offering stone, then into the anthill. 

[ Screams ] 

No! No, no, no, no, no! Oh, oh! 

Oh


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PEiVj2ZVv4



laineybop said:


> A super long chapter for a fan fic... LOL



So long, it actually exceeded the 250,000 character limit?


----------



## Elov (Feb 23, 2016)

I joined that site in like 2008. Used it for a long time, and I always knew about the belltree, but never joined it until New Leaf came out. I still go on it from time to time but the atmosphere is a lot different.

lol wow. I copied the last thing I posted on here. I don't even remember doing that.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

COLOR="#40E0D0"]♢[/COLOR]


----------



## riummi (Feb 23, 2016)

Mejia, Camilo. "U.S. Imperialism in Nicaragua." One Struggle. One Struggle, 8 Oct. 2012. Web. 22 Feb. 2016.

-typing up a bibliography ^


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPvKdInJcfk


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFbIkbQGD7M


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

http://36.media.tumblr.com/4da415ffc851fb3fad42aee8e0688bd4/tumblr_inline_nz7lq7Pwaw1s16iwt_500.png


----------



## mintellect (Feb 27, 2016)

Gr8 b8, m8. I rel8, str8 appreci8, and congratul8. I r8 this b8 an 8/8. Plz no h8, I'm str8 ir8. Cr8 more, can't w8. We should convers8, I won't ber8, my number is 8888888, ask for N8. No calls l8 or out of st8. If on a d8, ask K8 to loc8. Even with a full pl8, I always have time to communic8 so don't hesit8. dont forget to medit8 and particip8 and masturb8 to allevi8 your ability to tabul8 the f8. We should meet up m8 and convers8 on how we can cre8 more gr8 b8, I'm sure everyone would appreci8, no h8. I don't mean to defl8 your hopes, but its hard to dict8 where the b8 will rel8 and we may end up with out being appreci8d, I'm sure you can rel8. We can cre8 b8 like alexander the gr8, stretch posts longer than the Nile's str8s. We'll be the captains of b8, 4chan our first m8s the growth r8 will spread to reddit and like real est8 and be a flow r8 of gr8 b8, like a blind d8 we'll coll8, meet me upst8 where we can convers8, or ice sk8 or lose w8 infl8 our hot air baloons and fly, tail g8. We could land in Kuw8, eat a soup pl8 followed by a dessert pl8 the payment r8 won't be too ir8 and hopefully our currency won't defl8. We'll head to the Israeli-St8, taker over like Herod the gr8 and b8 the jewish masses, 8 million, m8. We could interrel8 communism, thought it's past it's maturity d8, a department of st8, volunteer st8. reduce the infant mortality r8, all in the name of making gr8 b8 m8.﻿


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/116b095485dfd95ec3b7645fd7e0c686/tumblr_mzm9z4zqfF1rnvb0co2_500.gif


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Mar 8, 2016)

View attachment 166603


----------



## KingKazuma (Mar 8, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

TeaTime/afternoon blend


----------



## Moonlight- (Mar 8, 2016)

Woman Robs Store w/ Curling Iron


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2016)

21693889


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

HTML:


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

y
[... i dunno why i copied that]


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow! You got a Scarf (Red Spots) collectibyte!
You can see your collection here!


Wow! You got a Jester Hat (Flower Garden) collectibyte!
You can see your collection here!


Wow! You got a Beanie (Blue) collectibyte!
You can see your collection here!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## tae (Mar 8, 2016)

i'm still laughing about this kai.


----------



## himeki (Mar 8, 2016)

Mobile-friendly - 18 Nov 2012 - ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) i


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

3QSNDE3MUXXXABB* 

(My game code LMAO)


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 8, 2016)

Warning, this is EXTREMELY LONG. I mean it, it's really really long so if you're gonna read it, pull up a chair and knock back a hot cocoa. I actually had to remove 8300ish characters so lemme know if you want the rest of it.



Spoiler



So, there's a man crawling through the desert.

He'd decided to try his SUV in a little bit of cross-country travel, had great fun zooming over the badlands and through the sand, got lost, hit a big rock, and then he couldn't get it started again. There were no cell phone towers anywhere near, so his cell phone was useless. He had no family, his parents had died a few years before in an auto accident, and his few friends had no idea he was out here.

He stayed with the car for a day or so, but his one bottle of water ran out
and he was getting thirsty. He thought maybe he knew the direction back, now that he'd paid attention to the sun and thought he'd figured out which way was north, so he decided to start walking. He figured he only had to go about 30 miles or so and he'd be back to the small town he'd gotten gas in last.

He thinks about walking at night to avoid the heat and sun, but based upon
how dark it actually was the night before, and given that he has no flashlight, he's afraid that he'll break a leg or step on a rattlesnake. So,
he puts on some sun block, puts the rest in his pocket for reapplication
later, brings an umbrella he'd had in the back of the SUV with him to give
him a little shade, pours the windshield wiper fluid into his water bottle
in case he gets that desperate, brings his pocket knife in case he finds a cactus that looks like it might have water in it, and heads out in the
direction he thinks is right.

He walks for the entire day. By the end of the day he's really thirsty. He's
been sweating all day, and his lips are starting to crack. He's reapplied the sunblock twice, and tried to stay under the umbrella, but he still feels sunburned. The windshield wiper fluid sloshing in the bottle in his pocket is really getting tempting now. He knows that it's mainly water and some ethanol and coloring, but he also knows that they add some kind of poison to it to keep people from drinking it. He wonders what the poison is, and
whether the poison would be worse than dying of thirst.

He pushes on, trying to get to that small town before dark.

By the end of the day he starts getting worried. He figures he's been walking at least 3 miles an hour, according to his watch for over 10 hours. That means that if his estimate was right that he should be close to the
town. But he doesn't recognize any of this. He had to cross a dry creek bed a mile or two back, and he doesn't remember coming through it in the SUV. He figures that maybe he got his direction off just a little and that the dry creek bed was just off to one side of his path. He tells himself that he's close, and that after dark he'll start seeing the town lights over one of these hills, and that'll be all he needs.

As it gets dim enough that he starts stumbling over small rocks and things,
he finds a spot and sits down to wait for full dark and the town lights.

Full dark comes before he knows it. He must have dozed off. He stands back
up and turns all the way around. He sees nothing but stars.

He wakes up the next morning feeling absolutely lousy. His eyes are gummy and his mouth and nose feel like they're full of sand. He so thirsty that he can't even swallow. He barely got any sleep because it was so cold. He'd forgotten how cold it got at night in the desert and hadn't noticed it the night before because he'd been in his car.

He knows the Rule of Threes - three minutes without air, three days without water, three weeks without food - then you die. Some people can make it a little longer, in the best situations. But the desert heat and having to walk and sweat isn't the best situation to be without water. He figures, unless he finds water, this is his last day.

He rinses his mouth out with a little of the windshield wiper fluid. He waits a while after spitting that little bit out, to see if his mouth goes numb, or he feels dizzy or something. Has his mouth gone numb? Is it just in
his mind? He's not sure. He'll go a little farther, and if he still doesn't
find water, he'll try drinking some of the fluid.

Then he has to face his next, harder question - which way does he go from here? Does he keep walking the same way he was yesterday (assuming that he still knows which way that is), or does he try a new direction? He has no idea what to do.

Looking at the hills and dunes around him, he thinks he knows the direction he was heading before. Just going by a feeling, he points himself somewhat to the left of that, and starts walking.

As he walks, the day starts heating up. The desert, too cold just a couple of hours before, soon becomes an oven again. He sweats a little at first, and then stops. He starts getting worried at that - when you stop sweating he knows that means you're in trouble - usually right before heat stroke.

He decides that it's time to try the windshield wiper fluid. He can't wait
any longer - if he passes out, he's dead. He stops in the shade of a large
rock, takes the bottle out, opens it, and takes a mouthful. He slowly
swallows it, making it last as long as he can. It feels so good in his dry
and cracked throat that he doesn't even care about the nasty taste. He takes
another mouthful, and makes it last too. Slowly, he drinks half the bottle.
He figures that since he's drinking it, he might as well drink enough to
make some difference and keep himself from passing out.

He's quit worrying about the denaturing of the wiper fluid. If it kills him,
it kills him - if he didn't drink it, he'd die anyway. Besides, he's pretty
sure that whatever substance they denature the fluid with is just designed to make you sick - their way of keeping winos from buying cheap wiper fluid for the ethanol content. He can handle throwing up, if it comes to that.

He walks. He walks in the hot, dry, windless desert. Sand, rocks, hills,
dunes, the occasional scrawny cactus or dried bush. No sign of water.
Sometimes he'll see a little movement to one side or the other, but whatever moved is usually gone before he can focus his eyes on it. Probably birds, lizards, or mice. Maybe snakes, though they usually move more at night. He's careful to stay away from the movements.

After a while, he begins to stagger. He's not sure if it's fatigue, heat
stroke finally catching him, or maybe he was wrong and the denaturing of the wiper fluid was worse than he thought. He tries to steady himself, and keep going.

After more walking, he comes to a large stretch of sand. This is good! He
knows he passed over a stretch of sand in the SUV - he remembers doing
donuts in it. Or at least he thinks he remembers it - he's getting woozy
enough and tired enough that he's not sure what he remembers any more or if
he's hallucinating. But he thinks he remembers it. So he heads off into it,
trying to get to the other side, hoping that it gets him closer to the town.

He was heading for a town, wasn't he? He thinks he was. He isn't sure any more. He's not even sure how long he's been walking any more. Is it still morning? Or has it moved into afternoon and the sun is going down again? It must be afternoon - it seems like it's been too long since he started out.

He walks through the sand.

After a while, he comes to a big dune in the sand. This is bad. He doesn't
remember any dunes when driving over the sand in his SUV. Or at least he
doesn't think he remembers any. This is bad.

But, he has no other direction to go. Too late to turn back now. He figures
that he'll get to the top of the dune and see if he can see anything from
there that helps him find the town. He keeps going up the dune.

Halfway up, he slips in the bad footing of the sand for the second or third
time, and falls to his knees. He doesn't feel like getting back up - he'll
just fall down again. So, he keeps going up the dune on his hand and knees.

While crawling, if his throat weren't so dry, he'd laugh. He's finally
gotten to the hackneyed image of a man lost in the desert - crawling through
the sand on his hands and knees. If would be the perfect image, he imagines, if only his clothes were more ragged. The people crawling through the desert
in the cartoons always had ragged clothes. But his have lasted without any
rips so far. Somebody will probably find his dessicated corpse half buried in the sand years from now, and his clothes will still be in fine shape -
shake the sand out, and a good wash, and they'd be wearable again. He wishes his throat were wet enough to laugh. He coughs a little instead, and it hurts.

He finally makes it to the top of the sand dune. Now that he's at the top,
he struggles a little, but manages to stand up and look around. All he sees
is sand. Sand, and more sand. Behind him, about a mile away, he thinks he
sees the rocky ground he left to head into this sand. Ahead of him, more
dunes, more sand. This isn't where he drove his SUV. This is Hell. Or close enough.

Again, he doesn't know what to do. He decides to drink the rest of the wiper
fluid while figuring it out. He takes out the bottle, and is removing the
cap, when he glances to the side and sees something. Something in the sand. At the bottom of the dune, off to the side, he sees something strange. It's a flat area, in the sand. He stops taking the cap of the bottle off, and tries to look closer. The area seems to be circular. And it's dark - darker than the sand. And, there seems to be something in the middle of it, but he can't tell what it is. He looks as hard as he can, and still can tell from
here. He's going to have to go down there and look.

He puts the bottle back in his pocket, and starts to stumble down the dune.
After a few steps, he realizes that he's in trouble - he's not going to be able to keep his balance. After a couple of more sliding, tottering steps, he falls and starts to roll down the dune. The sand it so hot when his body hits it that for a minute he thinks he's caught fire on the way down - like a movie car wreck flashing into flames as it goes over the cliff, before it ever even hits the ground. He closes his eyes and mouth, covers his face with his hands, and waits to stop rolling.

He stops, at the bottom of the dune. After a minute or two, he finds enough
energy to try to sit up and get the sand out of his face and clothes. When
he clears his eyes enough, he looks around to make sure that the dark spot
in the sand it still there and he hadn't just imagined it.

So, seeing the large, flat, dark spot on the sand is still there, he begins
to crawl towards it. He'd get up and walk towards it, but he doesn't seem to
have the energy to get up and walk right now. He must be in the final stages
of dehydration he figures, as he crawls. If this place in the sand doesn't
have water, he'll likely never make it anywhere else. This is his last
chance.

He gets closer and closer, but still can't see what's in the middle of the
dark area. His eyes won't quite focus any more for some reason. And lifting
his head up to look takes so much effort that he gives up trying. He just
keeps crawling.

Finally, he reaches the area he'd seen from the dune. It takes him a minute of crawling on it before he realizes that he's no longer on sand - he's now crawling on some kind of dark stone. Stone with some kind of marking on it - a pattern cut into the stone. He's too tired to stand up and try to see what the pattern is - so he just keeps crawling. He crawls towards the center,
where his blurry eyes still see something in the middle of the dark stone
area.

His mind, detached in a strange way, notes that either his hands and knees are so burnt by the sand that they no longer feel pain, or that this dark
stone, in the middle of a burning desert with a pounding, punishing sun
overhead, doesn't seem to be hot. It almost feels cool. He considers lying
down on the nice cool surface.

Cool, dark stone. Not a good sign. He must be hallucinating this. He's
probably in the middle of a patch of sand, already lying face down and
dying, and just imagining this whole thing. A desert mirage. Soon the
beautiful women carrying pitchers of water will come up and start giving him
a drink. Then he'll know he's gone.

He decides against laying down on the cool stone. If he's going to die here
in the middle of this hallucination, he at least wants to see what's in the
center before he goes. He keeps crawling.

It's the third time that he hears the voice before he realizes what he's
hearing. He would swear that someone just said, "Greetings, traveler. You do
not look well. Do you hear me?"

He stops crawling. He tries to look up from where he is on his hands and
knees, but it's too much effort to lift his head. So he tries something
different - he leans back and tries to sit up on the stone. After a few
seconds, he catches his balance, avoids falling on his face, sits up, and
tries to focus his eyes. Blurry. He rubs his eyes with the back of his hands
and tries again. Better this time.

Yep. He can see. He's sitting in the middle of a large, flat, dark expanse
of stone. Directly next to him, about three feet away, is a white post or
pole about two inches in diameter and sticking up about four or five feet
out of the stone, at an angle.

And wrapped around this white rod, tail with rattle on it hovering and
seeming to be ready to start rattling, is what must be a fifteen foot long
desert diamondback rattlesnake, looking directly at him.

He stares at the snake in shock. He doesn't have the energy to get up and
run away. He doesn't even have the energy to crawl away. This is it, his
final resting place. No matter what happens, he's not going to be able to
move from this spot.

Well, at least dying of a bite from this monster should be quicker than
dying of thirst. He'll face his end like a man. He struggles to sit up a
little straighter. The snake keeps watching him. He lifts one hand and waves
it in the snake's direction, feebly. The snake watches the hand for a
moment, then goes back to watching the man, looking into his eyes.

Hmmm. Maybe the snake had no interest in biting him? It hadn't rattled yet -
that was a good sign. Maybe he wasn't going to die of snake bite after all.

He then remembers that he'd looked up when he'd reached the center here
because he thought he'd heard a voice. He was still very woozy - he was
likely to pass out soon, the sun still beat down on him even though he was
now on cool stone. He still didn't have anything to drink. But maybe he had
actually heard a voice. This stone didn't look natural. Nor did that white
post sticking up out of the stone. Someone had to have built this. Maybe
they were still nearby. Maybe that was who talked to him. Maybe this snake
was even their pet, and that's why it wasn't biting.

He tries to clear his throat to say, "Hello," but his throat is too dry. All
that comes out is a coughing or wheezing sound. There is no way he's going
to be able to talk without something to drink. He feels his pocket, and the
bottle with the wiper fluid is still there. He shakily pulls the bottle out,
almost losing his balance and falling on his back in the process. This isn't
good. He doesn't have much time left, by his reckoning, before he passes
out.

He gets the lid off of the bottle, manages to get the bottle to his lips,
and pours some of the fluid into his mouth. He sloshes it around, and then
swallows it. He coughs a little. His throat feels better. Maybe he can talk
now.

He tries again. Ignoring the snake, he turns to look around him, hoping to
spot the owner of this place, and croaks out, "Hello? Is there anyone here?"

He hears, from his side, "Greetings. What is it that you want?"

He turns his head, back towards the snake. That's where the sound had seemed
to come from. The only thing he can think of is that there must be a
speaker, hidden under the snake, or maybe built into that post. He decides
to try asking for help.

"Please," he croaks again, suddenly feeling dizzy, "I'd love to not be
thirsty any more. I've been a long time without water. Can you help me?"

Looking in the direction of the snake, hoping to see where the voice was
coming from this time, he is shocked to see the snake rear back, open its
mouth, and speak. He hears it say, as the dizziness overtakes him and he
falls forward, face first on the stone, "Very well. Coming up."

A piercing pain shoots through his shoulder. Suddenly he is awake. He sits
up and grabs his shoulder, wincing at the throbbing pain. He's momentarily
disoriented as he looks around, and then he remembers - the crawl across the
sand, the dark area of stone, the snake. He sees the snake, still wrapped
around the tilted white post, still looking at him.

He reaches up and feels his shoulder, where it hurts. It feels slightly wet.
He pulls his fingers away and looks at them - blood. He feels his shoulder
again - his shirt has what feels like two holes in it - two puncture holes -
they match up with the two aching spots of pain on his shoulder. He had been
bitten. By the snake.

"It'll feel better in a minute." He looks up - it's the snake talking. He
hadn't dreamed it. Suddenly he notices - he's not dizzy any more. And more
importantly, he's not thirsty any more - at all!

"Have I died? Is this the afterlife? Why are you biting me in the
afterlife?"

"Sorry about that, but I had to bite you," says the snake. "That's the way I
work. It all comes through the bite. Think of it as natural medicine."

"You bit me to help me? Why aren't I thirsty any more? Did you give me a
drink before you bit me? How did I drink enough while unconscious to not be
thirsty any more? I haven't had a drink for over two days. Well, except for
the windshield wiper fluid... hold it, how in the world does a snake talk?
Are you real? Are you some sort of Disney animation?"

"No," says the snake, "I'm real. As real as you or anyone is, anyway. I
didn't give you a drink. I bit you. That's how it works - it's what I do. I
bite. I don't have hands to give you a drink, even if I had water just
sitting around here."

The man sat stunned for a minute. Here he was, sitting in the middle of the
desert on some strange stone that should be hot but wasn't, talking to a
snake that could talk back and had just bitten him. And he felt better. Not
great - he was still starving and exhausted, but much better - he was no
longer thirsty. He had started to sweat again, but only slightly. He felt
hot, in this sun, but it was starting to get lower in the sky, and the cool
stone beneath him was a relief he could notice now that he was no longer
dying of thirst.

"I might suggest that we take care of that methanol you now have in your
system with the next request," continued the snake. "I can guess why you
drank it, but I'm not sure how much you drank, or how much methanol was left
in the wiper fluid. That stuff is nasty. It'll make you go blind in a day or
two, if you drank enough of it."

"Ummm, n-next request?" said the man. He put his hand back on his hurting
shoulder and backed away from the snake a little.

"That's the way it works. If you like, that is," explained the snake. "You
get three requests. Call them wishes, if you wish." The snake grinned at his
own joke, and the man drew back a little further from the show of fangs.

"But there are rules," the snake continued. "The first request is free. The
second requires an agreement of secrecy. The third requires the binding of
responsibility." The snake looks at the man seriously.

"By the way," the snake says suddenly, "my name is Nathan. Old Nathan,
Samuel used to call me. He gave me the name. Before that, most of the Bound
used to just call me 'Snake'. But that got old, and Samuel wouldn't stand
for it. He said that anything that could talk needed a name. He was big into
names. You can call me Nate, if you wish." Again, the snake grinned. "Sorry
if I don't offer to shake, but I think you can understand - my shake sounds
somewhat threatening." The snake give his rattle a little shake.

"Umm, my name is Jack," said the man, trying to absorb all of this. "Jack
Samson.

"Can I ask you a question?" Jack says suddenly. "What happened to the
poison...umm, in your bite. Why aren't I dying now? How did you do that?
What do you mean by that's how you work?"

"That's more than one question," grins Nate. "But I'll still try to answer
all of them. First, yes, you can ask me a question." The snake's grin gets
wider. "Second, the poison is in you. It changed you. You now no longer need
to drink. That's what you asked for. Or, well, technically, you asked to not
be thirsty any more - but 'any more' is such a vague term. I decided to make
it permanent - now, as long as you live, you shouldn't need to drink much at
all. Your body will conserve water very efficiently. You should be able to
get enough just from the food you eat - much like a creature of the desert.
You've been changed.

"For the third question," Nate continues, "you are still dying. Besides the
effects of that methanol in your system, you're a man - and men are mortal.
In your current state, I give you no more than about another 50 years.
Assuming you get out of this desert, alive, that is." Nate seemed vastly
amused at his own humor, and continued his wide grin.

"As for the fourth question," Nate said, looking more serious as far as Jack
could tell, as Jack was just now working on his ability to read
talking-snake emotions from snake facial features, "first you have to agree
to make a second request and become bound by the secrecy, or I can't tell
you."

"Wait," joked Jack, "isn't this where you say you could tell me, but you'd
have to kill me?"

"I thought that was implied." Nate continued to look serious.

"Ummm...yeah." Jack leaned back a little as he remembered again that he was
talking to a fifteen foot poisonous reptile with a reputation for having a
nasty temper. "So, what is this 'Bound by Secrecy' stuff, and can you really
stop the effects of the methanol?" Jack thought for a second. "And, what do
you mean methanol, anyway? I thought these days they use ethanol in wiper
fluid, and just denature it?"

"They may, I don't really know," said Nate. "I haven't gotten out in a
while. Maybe they do. All I know is that I smell methanol on your breath and
on that bottle in your pocket. And the blue color of the liquid when you
pulled it out to drink some let me guess that it was wiper fluid. I assume
that they still color wiper fluid blue?"

"Yeah, they do," said Jack.

"I figured," replied Nate. "As for being bound by secrecy - with the
fulfillment of your next request, you will be bound to say nothing about me,
this place, or any of the information I will tell you after that, when you
decide to go back out to your kind. You won't be allowed to talk about me,
write about me, use sign language, charades, or even act in a way that will
lead someone to guess correctly about me. You'll be bound to secrecy. Of
course, I'll also ask you to promise not to give me away, and as I'm
guessing that you're a man of your word, you'll never test the binding
anyway, so you won't notice." Nate said the last part with utter confidence.

Jack, who had always prided himself on being a man of his word, felt a
little nervous at this. "Ummm, hey, Nate, who are you? How did you know
that? Are you, umm, omniscient, or something?"

Well, Jack," said Nate sadly, "I can't tell you that, unless you make the
second request." Nate looked away for a minute, then looked back.

"Umm, well, ok," said Jack, "what is this about a second request? What can I
ask for? Are you allowed to tell me that?"

"Sure!" said Nate, brightening. "You're allowed to ask for changes. Changes
to yourself. They're like wishes, but they can only affect you. Oh, and
before you ask, I can't give you immortality. Or omniscience. Or
omnipresence, for that matter. Though I might be able to make you gaseous
and yet remain alive, and then you could spread through the atmosphere and
sort of be omnipresent. But what good would that be - you still wouldn't be
omniscient and thus still could only focus on one thing at a time. Not very
useful, at least in my opinion." Nate stopped when he realized that Jack was
staring at him.

"Well, anyway," continued Nate, "I'd probably suggest giving you permanent
good health. It would negate the methanol now in your system, you'd be
immune to most poisons and diseases, and you'd tend to live a very long
time, barring accident, of course. And you'll even have a tendency to
recover from accidents well. It always seemed like a good choice for a
request to me."

"Cure the methanol poisoning, huh?" said Jack. "And keep me healthy for a
long time? Hmmm. It doesn't sound bad at that. And it has to be a request
about a change to me? I can't ask to be rich, right? Because that's not
really a change to me?"

"Right," nodded Nate.

"Could I ask to be a genius and permanently healthy?" Jack asked, hopefully.

"That takes two requests, Jack."

"Yeah, I figured so," said Jack. "But I could ask to be a genius? I could
become the smartest scientist in the world? Or the best athlete?"

"Well, I could make you very smart," admitted Nate, "but that wouldn't
necessarily make you the best scientist in the world. Or, I could make you
very athletic, but it wouldn't necessarily make you the best athlete either.
You've heard the saying that 99% of genius is hard work? Well, there's some
truth to that. I can give you the talent, but I can't make you work hard. It
all depends on what you decide to do with it."

"Hmmm," said Jack. "Ok, I think I understand. And I get a third request,
after this one?"

"Maybe," said Nate, "it depends on what you decide then. There are more
rules for the third request that I can only tell you about after the second
request. You know how it goes." Nate looked like he'd shrug, if he had
shoulders.

"Ok, well, since I'd rather not be blind in a day or two, and permanent
health doesn't sound bad, then consider that my second request. Officially.
Do I need to sign in blood or something?"

"No," said Nate. "Just hold out your hand. Or heel." Nate grinned. "Or
whatever part you want me to bite. I have to bite you again. Like I said,
that's how it works - the poison, you know," Nate said apologetically.

Jack winced a little and felt his shoulder, where the last bite was. Hey, it
didn't hurt any more. Just like Nate had said. That made Jack feel better
about the biting business. But still, standing still while a fifteen foot
snake sunk it's fangs into you. Jack stood up. Ignoring how good it felt to
be able to stand again, and the hunger starting to gnaw at his stomach, Jack
tried to decide where he wanted to get bitten. Despite knowing that it
wouldn't hurt for long, Jack knew that this wasn't going to be easy.

"Hey, Jack," Nate suddenly said, looking past Jack towards the dunes behind
him, "is that someone else coming up over there?"

Jack spun around and looked. Who else could be out here in the middle of
nowhere? And did they bring food?

Wait a minute, there was nobody over there. What was Nate...

Jack let out a bellow as he felt two fangs sink into his rear end, through
his jeans...

Jack sat down carefully, favoring his more tender buttock. "I would have
decided, eventually, Nate. I was just thinking about it. You didn't have to
hoodwink me like that."

"I've been doing this a long time, Jack," said Nate, confidently. "You
humans have a hard time sitting still and letting a snake bite you -
especially one my size. And besides, admit it - it's only been a couple of
minutes and it already doesn't hurt any more, does it? That's because of the
health benefit with this one. I told you that you'd heal quickly now."

"Yeah, well, still," said Jack, "it's the principle of the thing. And nobody
likes being bitten in the butt! Couldn't you have gotten my calf or
something instead?"

"More meat in the typical human butt," replied Nate. "And less chance you
accidentally kick me or move at the last second."

"Yeah, right. So, tell me all of these wonderful secrets that I now qualify
to hear," answered Jack.

"Ok," said Nate. "Do you want to ask questions first, or do you want me to
just start talking?"

"Just talk," said Jack. "I'll sit here and try to not think about food."

"We could go try to rustle up some food for you first, if you like,"
answered Nate.

"Hey! You didn't tell me you had food around here, Nate!" Jack jumped up.
"What do we have? Am I in walking distance to town? Or can you magically
whip up food along with your other powers?" Jack was almost shouting with
excitement. His stomach had been growling for hours.

"I was thinking more like I could flush something out of its hole and bite
it for you, and you could skin it and eat it. Assuming you have a knife,
that is," replied Nate, with the grin that Jack was starting to get used to.

"Ugh," said Jack, sitting back down. "I think I'll pass. I can last a little
longer before I get desperate enough to eat desert rat, or whatever else it
is you find out here. And there's nothing to burn - I'd have to eat it raw.
No thanks. Just talk."

"Ok," replied Nate, still grinning. "But I'd better hurry, before you start
looking at me as food.

Nate reared back a little, looked around for a second, and then continued.
"You, Jack, are sitting in the middle of the Garden of Eden."

Jack looked around at the sand and dunes and then looked back at Nate
sceptically.

"Well, that's the best I can figure it, anyway, Jack," said Nate. "Stand up
and look at the symbol on the rock here." Nate gestured around the dark
stone they were both sitting on with his nose.

Jack stood up and looked. Carved into the stone in a bas-relief was a
representation of a large tree. The angled-pole that Nate was wrapped around
was coming out of the trunk of the tree, right below where the main branches
left the truck to reach out across the stone. It was very well done - it
looked more like a tree had been reduced to almost two dimensions and
embedded in the stone than it did like a carving.

Jack walked around and looked at the details in the fading light of the
setting sun. He wished he'd looked at it while the sun was higher in the
sky.

Wait! The sun was setting! That meant he was going to have to spend another
night out here! Arrrgh!

Jack looked out across the desert for a little bit, and then came back and
stood next to Nate. "In all the excitement, I almost forgot, Nate," said
Jack. "Which way is it back to town? And how far? I'm eventually going to
have to head back - I'm not sure I'll be able to survive by eating raw
desert critters for long. And even if I can, I'm not sure I'll want to."

"It's about 30 miles that way." Nate pointed, with the rattle on his tail
this time. As far as Jack could tell, it was a direction at right angles to
the way he'd been going when he was crawling here. "But that's 30 miles by
the way the crow flies. It's about 40 by the way a man walks. You should be
able to do it in about half a day with your improved endurance, if you head
out early tomorrow, Jack."

Jack looked out the way the snake had pointed for a few seconds more, and
then sat back down. It was getting dark. Not much he could do about heading
out right now. And besides, Nate was just about to get to the interesting
stuff. "Garden of Eden? As best as you can figure it?"

"Well, yeah, as best as I and Samuel could figure it anyway," said Nate. "He
figured that the story just got a little mixed up. You know, snake, in a
'tree', offering 'temptations', making bargains. That kind stuff. But he
could never quite figure out how the Hebrews found out about this spot from
across the ocean. He worried about that for a while."

"Garden of Eden, hunh?" said Jack. "How long have you been here, Nate?"

"No idea, really," replied Nate. "A long time. It never occurred to me to
count years, until recently, and by then, of course, it was too late. But I
do remember when this whole place was green, so I figure it's been thousands
of years, at least."

"So, are you the snake that tempted Eve?" said Jack.

"Beats me," said Nate. "Maybe. I can't remember if the first one of your
kind that I talked to was female or not, and I never got a name, but it
could have been. And I suppose she could have considered my offer to grant
requests a 'temptation', though I've rarely had refusals."

"Well, umm, how did you get here then? And why is that white pole stuck out
of the stone there?" asked Jack.

"Dad left me here. Or, I assume it was my dad. It was another snake - much
bigger than I was back then. I remember talking to him, but I don't remember
if it was in a language, or just kind of understanding what he wanted. But
one day, he brought me to this stone, told me about it, and asked me to do
something for him. I talked it over with him for a while, then agreed. I've
been here ever since.

"What is this place?" said Jack. "And what did he ask you to do?"

"Well, you see this pole here, sticking out of the stone?" Nate loosened his
coils around the tilted white pole and showed Jack where it descended into
the stone. The pole was tilted at about a 45 degree angle and seemed to
enter the stone in an eighteen inch slot cut into the stone. Jack leaned
over and looked. The slot was dark and the pole went down into it as far as
Jack could see in the dim light. Jack reached out to touch the pole, but
Nate was suddenly there in the way.

"You can't touch that yet, Jack," said Nate.

"Why not?" asked Jack.

"I haven't explained it to you yet," replied Nate.

"Well, it kinda looks like a lever or something," said Jack. "You'd push it
that way, and it would move in the slot."

"Yep, that's what it is," replied Nate.

"What does it do?" asked Jack. "End the world?"

"Oh, no," said Nate. "Nothing that drastic. It just ends humanity. I call it
'The Lever of Doom'." For the last few words Nate had used a deeper, ringing
voice. He tried to look serious for a few seconds, and then gave up and
grinned.

Jack was initially startled by Nate's pronouncement, but when Nate grinned
Jack laughed. "Ha! You almost had me fooled for a second there. What does it
really do?"

"Oh, it really ends humanity, like I said," smirked Nate. "I just thought
the voice I used was funny, didn't you?"

Nate continued to grin.

"A lever to end humanity?" asked Jack. "What in the world is that for? Why
would anyone need to end humanity?"

"Well," replied Nate, "I get the idea that maybe humanity was an experiment.
Or maybe the Big Guy just thought, that if humanity started going really
bad, there should be a way to end it. I'm not really sure. All I know are
the rules, and the guesses that Samuel and I had about why it's here. I
didn't think to ask back when I started here."

"Rules? What rules?" asked Jack.

"The rules are that I can't tell anybody about it or let them touch it
unless they agree to be bound to secrecy by a bite. And that only one human
can be bound in that way at a time. That's it." explained Nate.

Jack looked somewhat shocked. "You mean that I could pull the lever now?
You'd let me end humanity?"

"Yep," replied Nate, "if you want to." Nate looked at Jack carefully. "Do
you want to, Jack?"

"Umm, no." said Jack, stepping a little further back from the lever. "Why in
the world would anyone want to end humanity? It'd take a psychotic to want
that! Or worse, a suicidal psychotic, because it would kill him too,
wouldn't it?"

"Yep," replied Nate, "being as he'd be human too."

"Has anyone ever seriously considered it?" asked Nate. "Any of those bound
to secrecy, that is?"

"Well, of course, I think they've all seriously considered it at one time or
another. Being given that kind of responsibility makes you sit down and
think, or so I'm told. Samuel considered it several times. He'd often get
disgusted with humanity, come out here, and just hold the lever for a while.
But he never pulled it. Or you wouldn't be here." Nate grinned some more.

Jack sat down, well back from the lever. He looked thoughtful and puzzled at
the same time. After a bit, he said, "So this makes me the Judge of
humanity? I get to decide whether they keep going or just end? Me?"

"That seems to be it," agreed Nate.

"What kind of criteria do I use to decide?" said Jack. "How do I make this
decision? Am I supposed to decide if they're good? Or too many of them are
bad? Or that they're going the wrong way? Is there a set of rules for that?"

"Nope," replied Nate. "You pretty much just have to decide on your own. It's
up to you, however you want to decide it. I guess that you're just supposed
to know."

"But what if I get mad at someone? Or some girl dumps me and I feel
horrible? Couldn't I make a mistake? How do I know that I won't screw up?"
protested Jack.

Nate gave his kind of snake-like shrug again. "You don't. You just have to
try your best, Jack."

Jack sat there for a while, staring off into the desert that was rapidly
getting dark, chewing on a fingernail.

Suddenly, Jack turned around and looked at the snake. "Nate, was Samuel the
one bound to this before me?"

"Yep," replied Nate. "He was a good guy. Talked to me a lot. Taught me to
read and brought me books. I think I still have a good pile of them buried
in the sand around here somewhere. I still miss him. He died a few months
ago."

"Sounds like a good guy," agreed Jack. "How did he handle this, when you
first told him. What did he do?"

"Well," said Nate, "he sat down for a while, thought about it for a bit, and
then asked me some questions, much like you're doing."

"What did he ask you, if you're allowed to tell me?" asked Jack.

"He asked me about the third request," replied Nate.

"Aha!" It was Jack's turn to grin. "And what did you tell him?"

"I told him the rules for the third request. That to get the third request
you have to agree to this whole thing. That if it ever comes to the point
that you really think that humanity should be ended, that you'll come here
and end it. You won't avoid it, and you won't wimp out." Nate looked serious
again. "And you'll be bound to do it too, Jack."

"Hmmm." Jack looked back out into the darkness for a while.

Nate watched him, waiting.

"Nate," continued Jack, quietly, eventually. "What did Samuel ask for with
his third request?"

Nate sounded like he was grinning again as he replied, also quietly,
"Wisdom, Jack. He asked for wisdom. As much as I could give him."

"Ok," said Jack, suddenly, standing up and facing away from Nate, "give it
to me.

Nate looked at Jack's backside. "Give you what, Jack?"

"Give me that wisdom. The same stuff that Samuel asked for. If it helped
him, maybe it'll help me too." Jack turned his head to look back over his
shoulder at Nate. "It did help him, right?"

"He said it did," replied Nate. "But he seemed a little quieter afterward.
Like he had a lot to think about."

"Well, yeah, I can see that," said Jack. "So, give it to me." Jack turned to
face away from Nate again, bent over slightly and tensed up.

Nate watched Jack tense up with a little exasperation. If he bit Jack now,
Jack would likely jump out of his skin and maybe hurt them both.

"You remember that you'll be bound to destroy humanity if it ever looks like
it needs it, right Jack?" asked Nate, shifting position.

"Yeah, yeah, I got that," replied Jack, eyes squeezed tightly shut and body
tense, not noticing the change in direction of Nate's voice.

"And," continued Nate, from his new position, "do you remember that you'll
turn bright purple, and grow big horns and extra eyes?"

"Yeah, yeah...Hey, wait a minute!" said Jack, opening his eyes,
straightening up and turning around. "Purple?!" He didn't see Nate there.
With the moonlight Jack could see that the lever extended up from its slot
in the rock without the snake wrapped around it.

Jack heard, from behind him, Nate's "Just Kidding!" right before he felt the
now familiar piercing pain, this time in the other buttock.

Jack sat on the edge of the dark stone in the rapidly cooling air, his feet
extending out into the sand. He stared out into the darkness, listening to
the wind stir the sand, occasionally rubbing his butt where he'd been
recently bitten.

Nate had left for a little while, had come back with a desert-rodent-shaped
bulge somewhere in his middle, and was now wrapped back around the lever,
his tongue flicking out into the desert night's air the only sign that he
was still awake.

Occasionally Jack, with his toes absentmindedly digging in the sand while he
thought, would ask Nate a question without turning around.

"Nate, do accidents count?"

Nate lifted his head a little bit. "What do you mean, Jack?"

Jack tilted his head back like he was looking at the stars. "You know,
accidents. If I accidentally fall on the lever, without meaning to, does
that still wipe out humanity?"

"Yeah, I'm pretty sure it does, Jack. I'd suggest you be careful about that
if you start feeling wobbly," said Nate with some amusement.

A little later - "Does it have to be me that pulls the lever?" asked Jack.

"That's the rule, Jack. Nobody else can pull it," answered Nate.

"No," Jack shook his head, "I meant does it have to be my hand? Could I pull
the lever with a rope tied around it? Or push it with a stick? Or throw a
rock?"

"Yes, those should work," replied Nate. "Though I'm not sure how complicated
you could get. Samuel thought about trying to build some kind of remote
control for it once, but gave it up. Everything he'd build would be gone by
the next sunrise, if it was touching the stone, or over it. I told him that
in the past others that had been bound had tried to bury the lever so they
wouldn't be tempted to pull it, but every time the stones or sand or
whatever had disappeared."

"Wow," said Jack, "Cool." Jack leaned back until only his elbows kept him
off of the stone and looked up into the sky.

"Nate, how long did Samuel live? One of his wishes was for health too,
right?" asked Jack.

"Yes," replied Nate, "it was. He lived 167 years, Jack."

"Wow, 167 years. That's almost 140 more years I'll live if I live as long.
Do you know what he died of, Nate?"

"He died of getting tired of living, Jack," Nate said, sounding somewhat
sad.

Jack turned his head to look at Nate in the starlight.

Nate looked back. "Samuel knew he wasn't going to be able to stay in
society. He figured that they'd eventually see him still alive and start
questioning it, so he decided that he'd have to disappear after a while. He
faked his death once, but changed his mind - he decided it was too early and
he could stay for a little longer. He wasn't very fond of mankind, but he
liked the attention. Most of the time, anyway.

"His daughter and then his wife dying almost did him in though. He didn't
stay in society much longer after that. He eventually came out here to spend
time talking to me and thinking about pulling the lever. A few months ago he
told me he'd had enough. It was his time."

"And then he just died?" asked Jack.

-----

not THE END


Let me know if you want to read the rest. Post too long to include it all.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 8, 2016)

yeast donuts


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

* Order Up !!* ———————— *Mayor Name:* insert here *Town Name:* insert here *Friend Code:* do not say side bar ———————— *Items:* item one - price item two - price etc, etc *Sets:* set one - price set two - price etc, etc ———————— *Total:* insert total / grab bag type *Do you have a Loyalty Card:* yes / no [/FO


----------



## Megan. (Mar 8, 2016)

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii542/****zaiger/zombie/Puke1.gif


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

b e a u t i f u l ??

Alexis is an amazing person
give her my love
all of it*


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

♥♥


----------



## mintellect (Mar 8, 2016)

http://56.media.tumblr.com/c239d27df643f3b9bbf3d0af1918afb7/tumblr_inline_o3oqedJT6E1r7nnqr_1280.png


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 8, 2016)

Short Rules: Reservations and Lurking on Current Villagers/ Accept Lurkers for Tier 6's not in town ONLY


----------



## f11 (Mar 8, 2016)

mfchvrd.tumblr.com/tagged/me


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

http://comments.deviantart.com/4/28181039/4077190668


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

1,900,000IGB


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

http://youtu.be/I3dezFzsNss


----------



## Locket (Mar 10, 2016)

My 3ds broke


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My 3ds broke


Omg nooooo

(What game is that??)


----------



## Locket (Mar 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Omg nooooo
> 
> (What game is that??)



It's an animal crossign theme 

Yeah, I put it in my closet and I can't play it


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> It's an animal crossign theme
> 
> Yeah, I put it in my closet and I can't play it



Ohh I see noww

And ahh that sucks ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

Frank's normal voice is hot af.﻿


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Frank's normal voice is hot af.﻿



Omg I agree xD

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3?edit=1


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5e1HPeusiA


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 10, 2016)

"OMG A GROUP OF FERRETS IS CALLED A BUSINESS AND IF YOURE NOT THINKING ABOUT A GROUP OF FERRETS RUNNING ABOUT IN SUITS MAKING CALLS ABOUT THE STOCK MARKET YOU’RE WRONG"


----------



## Ami (Mar 10, 2016)

21693889


----------



## meowduck (Mar 10, 2016)

100TBT = 20 million IGB
50 TBT = 10 million IGB


----------



## Seastar (Mar 10, 2016)

Poyo o.o

Uh... what?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

Pepe 625.00%
Meme Lord 00%
Shrek 14.17%
This is Sparta 28.33%
Cory in the House 312.50%
Amigo 28.33%
Marmite 28.33%
Mr Magoo 28.33%
Shoe 28.33%
Ronald Mcdonald 28.33%
Barney 28.33%
Where's Waldo 00%


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

http://sta.sh/0o1vqqjvfv


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forums. As you saw in twentyonepilot's thread, there *will* be occasional drama and salt mines, but try not to let it get to you. Let's be friends!


----------



## Legendery (Mar 10, 2016)

persimmons


----------



## Megan. (Mar 10, 2016)

https://kissanime.to/Anime/Danshi-Koukousei-no-Nichijou-Specials


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elainawahl/park-jimin#.xmxNQ9JKl


----------



## KingKazuma (Mar 12, 2016)

6700-6294-8819


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

http://img.ifcdn.com/images/c953a57837d659dc15468d941ca323a524e02c833fc7d8bb9de2ef4baa36318e_1.jpg


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 12, 2016)

Swipp will trade cloudy feathered wings in exchange for these items:
Wow .


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

Fhulufhuwani


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 19, 2016)

Lineage

    Adopted by 48skitty on March 18 2016
    Evolved into Kuron Karint (Dreaded) by Gwiazdeczka on March 19 2016

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lineage

    Adopted by 48skitty on March 18 2016
    Evolved into Kuron Karint (Dreaded) by Gwiazdeczka on March 19 2016


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)

/join coralbeach


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

anyways

.. lol why did i copy the word "anyways"


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201


----------



## Lumira (Mar 19, 2016)

22080844


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

*Lani Clarke*There is*1*person in the U.S. named Lani Clarke.


----------



## mintellect (Mar 20, 2016)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/T3Oxl7Y9jM


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

/join shadowblast

lol why do i keep copying aqw locations xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 20, 2016)

Dreamies: TBA /SIZE]


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

http://modthesims.info/t/402565


----------



## milkyi (Mar 20, 2016)

http://orig08.deviantart.net/7134/f/2016/079/6/9/chrysocolla_quartz_before_she_was_a_gem_by_xcherriix-d9vuw9c.jpg[img]
^ Chrysocolla when she was human.

[img]http://orig15.deviantart.net/362e/f/2016/079/c/8/galaxite_by_xcherriix-d9vuxqp.jpg[img]


----------



## Ami (Mar 20, 2016)

22070749


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

..[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

https://49.media.tumblr.com/20cf011e64818351e65c64c17b838a17/tumblr_nr6fs0fzng1tqou9go1_500.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

?o

uhh why did i copy that


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?81-Re-Tail


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 24, 2016)

http://sta.sh/0opr1cgxluf


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?81-Re-Tail


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

≧◡≦


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Refrigerator


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

Canada


----------



## mintellect (Mar 26, 2016)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69iutB_gTTGqpv4


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

;_~


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

E)89_PBDLKSIO


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 27, 2016)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/cb7b453f69172ecbb2814695d51c809f/tumblr_o4kpo0rqF71r2ps52o1_500.jpg

Picture of my snoot.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 27, 2016)

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTmqXeVyvLHMJ2CsLqX5KeShoo_zwCli34CK8uJPpQOhnM7Xt6M

What even is this?...


----------



## Seasons-Crossing (Mar 27, 2016)

19

(jesus christ i'm so interesting amirite ladies)


----------



## meowduck (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-face-guide.htm
Cx
New town


----------



## Ami (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

http://sta.sh/214fvor52g77?edit=1


----------



## Holla (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

delicious


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

http://40.media.tumblr.com/d6dc65758538e8555ae59e9bd3c2f47f/tumblr_o012qsC7v91ufhk47o3_250.png


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE


----------



## Lumira (Mar 28, 2016)

53DB-A532-A7E1-E5BA


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2016)

Anamaria Vartolomei


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

/join dragonchallenge


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 28, 2016)

Snips, Ronk, and Papes


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjk_Rlw-xYA


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 30, 2016)

Feel The Love (feat. Childish Gambino)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Mar 30, 2016)

so you're paying in game bells for the bell tree forum bells, right? XD cause I think I have 1,000 bells, and it's been a while since I've been on these forums so I don't know the slang anymore xD if I'm right on the bells thing then I'll pay you 200 for


----------



## Radda (Mar 30, 2016)

naimoli1980﻿


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgmBP-PE23c


----------



## lars708 (Mar 30, 2016)

https://45.media.tumblr.com/2cf00785da61936c85b062552bfde625/tumblr_nlfivyVWk71qiodg3o1_500.gif

Or in image form







It isn't hard to see what this is lolol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon:_The_Lost_Valley


----------



## Radda (Mar 30, 2016)

https://yanderedev.wordpress.com/downloads/


----------



## Silvermist (Mar 30, 2016)

aestrai: Hyper fang!
Mega_Shark: Hyper hyper!
kirakira: Hype hype!
The Chris: Hype hype hype


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

horchata

i was looking up a recipe XDD


----------



## jiny (Mar 30, 2016)

http://40.media.tumblr.com/91aa4b69d1375e5de52cb8b812ac63f8/tumblr_npiwm1TaYO1unqctdo1_250.png


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2016)

500 Clove Rd, Staten Island, NY 10310


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/fXSovfzyx28


-----
tf is this video


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2016)

Umm an email for the lady I had to contact about a 12 month student rental, as I'm looking for a place.

I deleted the actual email for obvious reasons.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

dulce o salado


lol completely forgot about that!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> dulce o salado
> 
> 
> lol completely forgot about that!



LOL WHY DID YOU COPY THAT


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Moko said:


> LOL WHY DID YOU COPY THAT



lol i mustve done it by accident XDDD


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

http://prntscr.com/amm4sf


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 31, 2016)

As a joke, I was going to put in a porn site URL, but I figured against it...

Anyways...

http://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/48227204.jpg

Interesting...


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

ugh, im trying to find one of my favorite songs but it isnt showing up ANYWHERE, i guess it will always be a grooveshark exclusive, and since grooveshark was taken down..... (; - 


woops forgot about that!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/EUoh0n7os_E


----------



## Radda (Apr 1, 2016)

(•̀o•́)ง


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2016)

Retrato em Branco e Preto


----------



## Diancie (Apr 1, 2016)

[insert phone number here]


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

it's a picture of a dog
hold on i'll make it an actual photo lmao


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 1, 2016)

Ushio: When I first saw today's news post, for a brief moment, I thought all adopts got turned into bacon for April Fools. XD


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2016)

that's true, i lost my legs the second i ate meat.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 1, 2016)

♥

^^


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

t-t


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 2, 2016)

http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/ninportable.001-640x480.jpeg


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 2, 2016)

View attachment 167854


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 2, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrU7LMxgxFM


----------



## milkyi (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

조금 너무 조용

;p


----------



## Xylia (Apr 2, 2016)

☆

was editing my title


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

JACK MCBRAYER

hes so cute!!!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 3, 2016)

197847


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2016)

zara larsson


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 5, 2016)

nsfw pepe

MY FRIEND TOLD ME TO GOOGLE IT FFS


----------



## ellarella (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## illunie (Apr 5, 2016)

Damage Taken from "Orbdragon25" - 95 in 2 hits

CS:GO


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 5, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGvAfJJEVgM


----------



## mintellect (Apr 5, 2016)

keg7x


----------



## meowduck (Apr 5, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/La-Riche-Dire...lour-Dye-all-colours-/222015740125?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

/join ravenbreak


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ

- - - Post Merge - - -

ʕ?ᴥ?ʔ


----------



## Aquari (Apr 12, 2016)

Suppose scientists decided to harvest the mineral nodules on the sea floor. Identify two environmental problems that might occur if the nodules are harvested.

helping my cousin with his homework XDD


----------



## Trip (Apr 12, 2016)

こんにちは


woo my 1,000th post!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2016)

56b2f64c9b4875000b2099f2


----------



## focus (Apr 12, 2016)

well f*** me sideways then


----------



## jiny (Apr 13, 2016)

✩


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 13, 2016)

http://orig14.deviantart.net/5b4e/f...iibo_killager_by_chibisilverwings-d878kdr.jpg

oh dear


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 14, 2016)

Silver Dice-A-Roo

JACKPOT!
WOOHOO! YOU WIN THE JACKPOT OF 5365 NEOPOINTS!!!


Something Has Happened!
You are now eligible to use 'Dice-A-Roo' as an avatar on the NeoBoards!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

Super


----------



## aericell (Apr 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr0gkxYHx8o


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 15, 2016)

p


After I paste something, I usually copy a random letter so no one can know what I pasted a while ago.
*Hehe*


----------



## focus (Apr 15, 2016)

Entertainment Recommended videos for you	Subscribe337,207  
 1:02 
The Truth.
TobyTurner 
2,040,829 views4 days ago





what


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

cluck


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 16, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnhkekQEQmw


----------



## Heyden (Apr 16, 2016)

10330


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2016)

https://res.cloudinary.com/teepubli...0/v1446243167/production/designs/291536_2.jpg


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Apr 17, 2016)

Gave out my Razer Death Surround Sound Activation Code. Oops


----------



## BetaChorale (Apr 17, 2016)

Whoops I'm thinking about making an art thread, SCANDALOUS


----------



## Ami (Apr 17, 2016)

22565522Tty


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)

cheesy


----------



## Silvermist (Apr 18, 2016)

The Chris: I hit custom order Er manual order on my adopts and my laptop turned into a toaster


----------



## Heyden (Apr 18, 2016)

daenerys


----------



## riummi (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

Teriyaki


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

...


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bAPlojfgO0


----------



## Mariah (Apr 26, 2016)

770 E Main St Suite 369 Lehi, UT 84043 USA


----------



## Seroja (Apr 26, 2016)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/evildogbot/

oh.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Apr 26, 2016)

March 8, 1874,

This is the day the 13th president, Millard Fillmore, died.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2016)

/join terradefesta


----------



## focus (Apr 26, 2016)

Amigas, cheetahs, friends for life

edit: PMG IM CRYING I LOVE CHEETAH GIRLS DONT JUDGE ME


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

581


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

yuyt43112


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 28, 2016)

422
why do I always copy numbers?


----------



## Seroja (Apr 28, 2016)

Hee hee hee!
The ray is fired at marianitana...



... and he changes gender!!!!


--

Hahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=674387550

oh lol stardew valley


----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

wow, delish quinoa, susan

- - - Post Merge - - -

why do i always copy the most random things


----------



## Heyden (Apr 28, 2016)

http://tamagotch.channel.or.jp/tamagotchi_tv/chara/index.php#img


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 28, 2016)

大合奏!バンドブラザーズP デビュー 紹介映像


what


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 28, 2016)

733


----------



## f11 (Apr 29, 2016)

http://tinyurl.com/jmc3jjv


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2016)

dreamfyre: Nope ;O
The Chris: Anyone here? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

dreamfyre: Nope ;O
The Chris: Anyone here? xD

(It mysteriously broke when I was posting)


----------



## Jp_ (May 6, 2016)

I was just making my signature, and I really like red ribbons.


----------



## Akira-chan (May 6, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/twelveroses/televisions-new-flesh


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

http://sta.sh/22r9xsg3yoy?edit=1


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 6, 2016)

r̶u̶n̶ ̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶f̶l̶o̶w̶e̶r̶s̶


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2016)

ZeoViolet: I'm only missing two kinds of...oh, Drat!


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

toot


----------



## Nightmares (May 7, 2016)

Ajay
Ajay
Ajay
Ajay
Ajay
Ajay
Ajay
Ajay
Ajay


----------



## himeki (May 7, 2016)

lol im making an oc ref and was gonna post the wip in my gallery so :^)


----------



## visibleghost (May 7, 2016)

http://awen-darkling.tumblr.com/post/130095650769/baby-trying-to-eat-hard-food-for-the-first-time


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

tamale pie


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

934


----------



## brownboy102 (May 18, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/UZ08qht.jpg


----------



## jiny (May 18, 2016)

http://67.media.tumblr.com/b0345dfebff7ec6fa369e97006ac2a64/tumblr_nvb2zfQSYj1ufhk47o1_250.png


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 18, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=beZFLT0Ixag


----------



## Elov (May 19, 2016)

Darude - Sandstorm﻿

I'm not even kidding


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69jOF4ywmV6cub1

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok but my mayor is so cute lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/kianlicandy_zpsh6kdtwsd.png

turt for kianli lol


----------



## namiieco (May 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co5Zo6Ng9-c


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 19, 2016)

Pink hydrangea

ummmm....


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)




----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

http://ipku.deviantart.com/art/Furry-Situation-SUPER-SECRET-BONUS-PAGE-602696021


oh god....lol i forgot about this its about a comic i read


----------



## chapstick (May 19, 2016)

As the name entails, for the next hour or so (and probably the next few days) if you ask me to, I will do ANYTHING you ask me to in your town. You offer the price, and I will decide if it is reasonable. I will except IGB, TBT, or items.

Make your post like this:


Hi! I'm Mayor ...... of ........
I need you to .........
Does ...... sound reasonable to you?
My friend code is ....-....-....
I will be available ..:.. .. EST on ..... 
(optional)Please VM me!
(optional)Please PM me!

My friend code is in the sidebar!

My last thread oops!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

252


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/avatar_5f7160010402_128.png


----------



## Mink777 (May 22, 2016)

Heal Kirby, hurt Yoshi.

DK- 21
Yoshi- 15
Kirby- 23


----------



## unravel (May 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiQIc7fG9pA


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 22, 2016)

https://45.media.tumblr.com/459e2dfb1d4b91d699ef3acc275aaa45/tumblr_ncouukRrub1t18ch9o1_400.gif


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

https://t.co/35kzmdrISN


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 22, 2016)

resonanceofterror


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

Deep Sea City Underground


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y74/umpa21/pepperturt_zpsy0krtcor.png


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

https://www.drinkarizona.com/wp-content/themes/arizona/img/logo-lrg2.jpg


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 22, 2016)

HYPE INTENSIFIES


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/BTS_twt/status/733934043037720576


----------



## Acruoxil (May 28, 2016)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/ps4/805577-bloodborne/faqs/71399?page=2#Moonside Lake

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.gamefaqs.com/ps4/805577-bloodborne/faqs/71399?page=2#Moonside Lake


----------



## hestu (May 28, 2016)

^ↀᴥↀ^


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 28, 2016)

https://vine.co/v/imnx0grd3uM


----------



## visibleghost (May 28, 2016)

myser!!!


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

https://vine.co/v/iKle1Y2zjtD

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG PLEASE TAKE 10 SECONDS OUT OF UR DAY AND WATCH THAT VINE PLEASE ITS THE BEST THING EVER I PROMISE


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

banana chips


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

fidothehoarder


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Collectibytes Booster (User Creations #2)! Check your adoptables to see it or click here to edit it directly!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

?

lol what did i have that on copy for


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

chocolate covered chocolate cake

- - - Post Merge - - -

No such thing as too much chocolate am I right?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 31, 2016)

Healthy Clubs


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 31, 2016)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...W_2f_-XYjNjt0daDrbKELePA&ust=1464798595447332


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-wv0wJgr6o4s/UTDJ8eGPypI/AAAAAAAAdlw/bCueKmMWwO8/s640/Srgio+Godinho+p.jpg

rip pants


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

"The best way to find something is to stop looking for it."

wow, that's deep. lololol


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

♀
hi there


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)

ent?o

o_____________o   right why did i copy that lmao


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

♡♡


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Borders


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 1, 2016)

Spawn is a fictional character, an anti-hero that appears in a monthly comic book of the same name published by Image Comics as well as annual compilations, ...


Copied from straight from wikipedia xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

http://vdexproject.net/poke.php?&id=3002357


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 1, 2016)

i dont really like playing as her


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

http://pre00.deviantart.net/448c/th...0s_carhop_la_caf__by_mackenzie971-da4qttl.jpg
she looks in pain


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)

https://www.twitch.tv/directory/following


----------



## namiieco (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## focus (Jun 2, 2016)

she did That™


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

InfinityFlames*
rainbowcherry


----------



## cherrypup309 (Jun 2, 2016)

Wednesday 26
Thursday 27 May 1982:
Friday 28 1982:
Saturday 29 May 1982:
Sunday 30 May
Monday 31
Tuesday 1 June 1982:
(my dad was doing diary entries)


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

Subscribed Threads with New Posts: (21)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded 1 blue bottlecap!


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2016)

そんなことないよ、日本語すごく上手だよ！&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;どんな漢字が難しい？？


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 25, 2016)

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?役場#m65fb11d


----------



## jiny (Jun 25, 2016)

http://fav.me/da7q8n4


----------



## Aquari (Jun 25, 2016)

"ayo guess hoo came back"

lmao that was from this morning


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

I HATE YOU AND YOUR CHEEK SMH SMH XD LOL #YOLO COLON SPACE PEACE

I.. don't know who wrote this.. aha... screw my stupid copy pastes.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFoKhknf_wA


why


----------



## focus (Jun 25, 2016)

Scientists agree that drinking without a mouth will lead to a huge mess

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT THE HELL HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 30, 2016)

Glaucus Atlanticus


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-s...hanced/webdr10/enhanced-7792-1406834332-1.jpg

:3


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

i tried to make my title match my sig but at the end it burned my eyes out


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 30, 2016)

喜欢等互动。


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/e8q3OET5dwk


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 30, 2016)

Mayor Kera said:


> *The Legendary Starfy*
> 
> - the fact that hardly anyone has played it (at least in North America) and it's a pretty obscure DS title, from what I can tell.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## duckvely (Jun 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwlO_WCsDfI


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 30, 2016)

AyaAkiyama


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 30, 2016)

NintendoCaprisun - 10 points
Josh Jepson - 10 points
Proton Jon - 10 points
MasaeAnela - 10 points
Lucahjin - 9 points
ChuggaaConroy - 11 points


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAM5olzIrsE oh


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 30, 2016)

G7P 2G8

Lol, I think it's a postal code that I was shipping something to


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 1, 2016)

Rockruff


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jul 1, 2016)

It was embarrassing to say the least.

...


----------



## focus (Jul 1, 2016)

Cow Chop First Panel | Part 2 | RTX 2016
AFK Anthony 
AFK Anthony
Subscribe2,676
Add to   Share  More


(i really have no idea how i always end up copying video titles)


----------



## vel (Jul 1, 2016)

"The point is, you can never be too greedy."
Read more at http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/blogs/550112/donald-trump-quotes.html#b2lI3CopsAJSJBk3.99
Read more at http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/blogs/550112/donald-trump-quotes.html#XMEwGOVBTSHbXSas.99

- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk why I copied the read stuff.


----------



## Touko (Jul 1, 2016)

KEITO-SAAAAN, SHOOT ME WITH AN ARROW ☆

o-oh... I just remembered I was putting that as my guild message in a mmo


----------



## Mints (Jul 1, 2016)

my battery is 69%


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 1, 2016)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=202500


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 2, 2016)

Antonio -5
Axel -5
Bam -5
Biff -5
Bill -5
Boone -5
Buck -5
Bud -5
Coach -5
Cobb -5
Cousteau -5
Curly -5
Drift -5
Flip -5
Frobert -5
Gengi -5
Goose -5
Hamlet -5
Iggly -5
Jay -5
Jitter -5
Kevin -5
Kid cat -5
Kody -5
Leornado -5
Mac -5
Moose -5
Mott -5
Peck -5
Pierce -5
Poncho -5
Ribbot -5
Roald -5
Rod -5
Rory -5
Rowan -5
Rudy -5
Samson -5
Scoot -5
Sheldon -5
Sly -5
Snake -5
Sparro -5
Sterling -5
Stinky -5
Tank -5
Teddy -5


----------



## vel (Jul 2, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?89759-Velour

self promo ?


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

http://orig05.deviantart.net/f2f7/f/2016/181/3/3/sparklenfade1184_by_yoonbun-da89i8j.png


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

Rita Isbell 

she was in some murder scene if i can remember


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2016)

You have 104 Rock Candys!


----------



## riummi (Jul 3, 2016)

-not yet started-


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

https://toyhou.se/200746.cherice


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 3, 2016)

how to obtain 9 laslows:
make some tea
sit at a nice, two person coffee table outside
put up a sign saying "looking for bf"
profit

_oh no my secret to dating has been revealed_


----------



## Soraru (Jul 3, 2016)

profiterole


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Axel -7
Bam -6
Biff -5
Bill -6
Bud -18
Coach -5
Cobb -5
Drift -5
Frobert -1
Gengi -5
Goose -5
Hamlet -13
Iggly -5
Jay -7
Jitters -18
Leonardo -6
Peck -4
Pierce -6
Poncho -5
Ribbot -5
Roald -7
Rod -5
Rory -4
Rowan -4
Samson -8
Scoot -5
Sheldon -5
Sly -6
Sparro -8
Sterling -5
Tank -30
Teddy -8

lmao


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 4, 2016)

https://twitter.com/WrathxChaos


----------



## Tensu (Jul 4, 2016)

Axel -5
Bam -6
Biff -5
Bill -5
Bud -17
Coach -5
Cobb -5
Cousteau -3
Drift -5
Frobert -6
Gengi -5
Goose -5
Hamlet -11
Iggly -5
Jay -7
Jitters -19
Kody -5
Leonardo -5
Peck -4
Pierce -6
Poncho -5
Ribbot -5
Roald -7
Rod -5
Rory -5
Rowan -5
Samson -8
Scoot -5
Sheldon -5
Sly -6
Sparro -8
Sterling -5
Tank -25
Teddy -6


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 4, 2016)

Janken

- - - Post Merge - - -

Under this Post Merge, I'll say that I thought that picture by Tyrannux was on my Clipboard...


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 4, 2016)

know


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jul 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJGtjBbNCV4


----------



## goner (Jul 5, 2016)

Perilous Plunge

yikes


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.sosostris.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/HNI_0089.jpg


----------



## duckvely (Jul 5, 2016)

Chạy Mưa


----------



## raeepow (Jul 5, 2016)

http://ifunny.co/fun/CpC85IPo2


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2016)

Spoiler: if ur bored...heres the beemovie script, im serious(cut bc character limit)



Bee Movie Script



According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


Ma! I got a thing going here.


- You got lint on your fuzz.
- Ow! That's me!


- Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
- Bye!


Barry, I told you,
stop flying in the house!


- Hey, Adam.
- Hey, Barry.


- Is that fuzz gel?
- A little. Special day, graduation.


Never thought I'd make it.


Three days grade school,
three days high school.


Those were awkward.


Three days college. I'm glad I took
a day and hitchhiked around the hive.


You did come back different.


- Hi, Barry.
- Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.


- Hear about Frankie?
- Yeah.


- You going to the funeral?
- No, I'm not going.


Everybody knows,
sting someone, you die.


Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.


I guess he could have
just gotten out of the way.


I love this incorporating
an amusement park into our day.


That's why we don't need vacations.


Boy, quite a bit of pomp...
under the circumstances.


- Well, Adam, today we are men.
- We are!


- Bee-men.
- Amen!


Hallelujah!


Students, faculty, distinguished bees,


please welcome Dean Buzzwell.


Welcome, New Hive Oity
graduating class of...


...9:15.


That concludes our ceremonies.


And begins your career
at Honex Industries!


Will we pick ourjob today?


I heard it's just orientation.


Heads up! Here we go.


Keep your hands and antennas
inside the tram at all times.


- Wonder what it'll be like?
- A little scary.


Welcome to Honex,
a division of Honesco


and a part of the Hexagon Group.


This is it!


Wow.


Wow.


We know that you, as a bee,
have worked your whole life


to get to the point where you
can work for your whole life.


Honey begins when our valiant Pollen
Jocks bring the nectar to the hive.


Our top-secret formula


is automatically color-corrected,
scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured


into this soothing sweet syrup


with its distinctive
golden glow you know as...


Honey!


- That girl was hot.
- She's my cousin!


- She is?
- Yes, we're all cousins.


- Right. You're right.
- At Honex, we constantly strive


to improve every aspect
of bee existence.


These bees are stress-testing
a new helmet technology.


- What do you think he makes?
- Not enough.


Here we have our latest advancement,
the Krelman.


- What does that do?
- Oatches that little strand of honey


that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.


Oan anyone work on the Krelman?


Of course. Most bee jobs are
small ones. But bees know


that every small job,
if it's done well, means a lot.


But choose carefully


because you'll stay in the job
you pick for the rest of your life.


The same job the rest of your life?
I didn't know that.


What's the difference?


You'll be happy to know that bees,
as a species, haven't had one day off


in 27 million years.


So you'll just work us to death?


We'll sure try.


Wow! That blew my mind!


"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?


One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.


I'm relieved. Now we only have
to make one decision in life.


But, Adam, how could they
never have told us that?


Why would you question anything?
We're bees.


We're the most perfectly
functioning society on Earth.


You ever think maybe things
work a little too well here?


Like what? Give me one example.


I don't know. But you know
what I'm talking about.


Please clear the gate.
Royal Nectar Force on approach.


Wait a second. Oheck it out.


- Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
- Wow.


I've never seen them this close.


They know what it's like
outside the hive.


Yeah, but some don't come back.


- Hey, Jocks!
- Hi, Jocks!


You guys did great!


You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!


- I wonder where they were.
- I don't know.


Their day's not planned.


Outside the hive, flying who knows
where, doing who knows what.


You can'tjust decide to be a Pollen
Jock. You have to be bred for that.


Right.


Look. That's more pollen
than you and I will see in a lifetime.


It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.


Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it
and the ladies see you wearing it.


Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?


Distant. Distant.


Look at these two.


- Oouple of Hive Harrys.
- Let's have fun with them.


It must be dangerous
being a Pollen Jock.


Yeah. Once a bear pinned me
against a mushroom!


He had a paw on my throat,
and with the other, he was slapping me!


- Oh, my!
- I never thought I'd knock him out.


What were you doing during this?


Trying to alert the authorities.


I can autograph that.


A little gusty out there today,
wasn't it, comrades?


Yeah. Gusty.


We're hitting a sunflower patch
six miles from here tomorrow.


- Six miles, huh?
- Barry!


A puddle jump for us,
but maybe you're not up for it.


- Maybe I am.
- You are not!


We're going 0900 at J-Gate.


What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?


I might be. It all depends
on what 0900 means.


Hey, Honex!


Dad, you surprised me.


You decide what you're interested in?


- Well, there's a lot of choices.
- But you only get one.


Do you ever get bored
doing the same job every day?


Son, let me tell you about stirring.


You grab that stick, and you just
move it around, and you stir it around.


You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.


You know, Dad,
the more I think about it,


maybe the honey field
just isn't right for me.


You were thinking of what,
making balloon animals?


That's a bad job
for a guy with a stinger.


Janet, your son's not sure
he wants to go into honey!


- Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
- I'm not trying to be funny.


You're not funny! You're going
into honey. Our son, the stirrer!


- You're gonna be a stirrer?
- No one's listening to me!


Wait till you see the sticks I have.


I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!


Let's open some honey and celebrate!


Maybe I'll pierce my thorax.
Shave my antennae.


Shack up with a grasshopper. Get
a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!


I'm so proud.


- We're starting work today!
- Today's the day.


Oome on! All the good jobs
will be gone.


Yeah, right.


Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring,
stirrer, front desk, hair removal...


- Is it still available?
- Hang on. Two left!


One of them's yours! Oongratulations!
Step to the side.


- What'd you get?
- Picking crud out. Stellar!


Wow!


Oouple of newbies?


Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!


Make your choice.


- You want to go first?
- No, you go.


Oh, my. What's available?


Restroom attendant's open,
not for the reason you think.


- Any chance of getting the Krelman?
- Sure, you're on.


I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.


Wax monkey's always open.


The Krelman opened up again.


What happened?


A bee died. Makes an opening. See?
He's dead. Another dead one.


Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.


Dead from the neck up.
Dead from the neck down. That's life!


Oh, this is so hard!


Heating, cooling,
stunt bee, pourer, stirrer,


humming, inspector number seven,
lint coordinator, stripe supervisor,


mite wrangler. Barry, what
do you think I should... Barry?


Barry!


All right, we've got the sunflower patch
in quadrant nine...


What happened to you?
Where are you?


- I'm going out.
- Out? Out where?


- Out there.
- Oh, no!


I have to, before I go
to work for the rest of my life.


You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?


Another call coming in.


If anyone's feeling brave,
there's a Korean deli on 83rd


that gets their roses today.


Hey, guys.


- Look at that.
- Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?


Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.


It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.


Really? Feeling lucky, are you?


Sign here, here. Just initial that.


- Thank you.
- OK.


You got a rain advisory today,


and as you all know,
bees cannot fly in rain.


So be careful. As always,
watch your brooms,


hockey sticks, dogs,
birds, bears and bats.


Also, I got a couple of reports
of root beer being poured on us.


Murphy's in a home because of it,
babbling like a cicada!


- That's awful.
- And a reminder for you rookies,


bee law number one,
absolutely no talking to humans!


All right, launch positions!


Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz,
buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!


Black and yellow!


Hello!


You ready for this, hot shot?


Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.


Wind, check.


- Antennae, check.
- Nectar pack, check.


- Wings, check.
- Stinger, check.


Scared out of my shorts, check.


OK, ladies,


let's move it out!


Pound those petunias,
you striped stem-suckers!


All of you, drain those flowers!


Wow! I'm out!


I can't believe I'm out!


So blue.


I feel so fast and free!


Box kite!


Wow!


Flowers!


This is Blue Leader.
We have roses visual.


Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.


Roses!


30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.


Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.


That is one nectar collector!


- Ever see pollination up close?
- No, sir.


I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it
over here. Maybe a dash over there,


a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.


That's amazing. Why do we do that?


That's pollen power. More pollen, more
flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.


Oool.


I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow.
Oould be daisies. Don't we need those?


Oopy that visual.


Wait. One of these flowers
seems to be on the move.


Say again? You're reporting
a moving flower?


Affirmative.


That was on the line!


This is the coolest. What is it?


I don't know, but I'm loving this color.


It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.


Yeah, fuzzy.


Ohemical-y.


Oareful, guys. It's a little grabby.


My sweet lord of bees!


Oandy-brain, get off there!


Problem!


- Guys!
- This could be bad.


Affirmative.


Very close.


Gonna hurt.


Mama's little boy.


You are way out of position, rookie!


Ooming in at you like a missile!


Help me!


I don't think these are flowers.


- Should we tell him?
- I think he knows.


What is this?!


Match point!


You can start packing up, honey,
because you're about to eat it!


Yowser!


Gross.


There's a bee in the car!


- Do something!
- I'm driving!


- Hi, bee.
- He's back here!


He's going to sting me!


Nobody move. If you don't move,
he won't sting you. Freeze!


He blinked!


Spray him, Granny!


What are you doing?!


Wow... the tension level
out here is unbelievable.


I gotta get home.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Oheck out my new resume.
I made it into a fold-out brochure.


You see? Folds out.


Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.


What was that?


Maybe this time. This time. This time.
This time! This time! This...


Drapes!


That is diabolical.


It's fantastic. It's got all my special
skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.


What's number one? Star Wars?


Nah, I don't go for that...


...kind of stuff.


No wonder we shouldn't talk to them.
They're out of their minds.


When I leave a job interview, they're
flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.


There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.


I don't remember the sun
having a big 75 on it.


I predicted global warming.


I could feel it getting hotter.
At first I thought it was just me.


Wait! Stop! Bee!


Stand back. These are winter boots.


Wait!


Don't kill him!


You know I'm allergic to them!
This thing could kill me!


Why does his life have
less value than yours?


Why does his life have any less value
than mine? Is that your statement?


I'm just saying all life has value. You
don't know what he's capable of feeling.


My brochure!


There you go, little guy.


I'm not scared of him.
It's an allergic thing.


Put that on your resume brochure.


My whole face could puff up.


Make it one of your special skills.


Knocking someone out
is also a special skill.


Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.


- Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
- Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.


- You could put carob chips on there.
- Bye.


- Supposed to be less calories.
- Bye.


I gotta say something.


She saved my life.
I gotta say something.


All right, here it goes.


Nah.


What would I say?


I could really get in trouble.


It's a bee law.
You're not supposed to talk to a human.


I can't believe I'm doing this.


I've got to.


Oh, I can't do it. Oome on!


No. Yes. No.


Do it. I can't.


How should I start it?
"You like jazz?" No, that's no good.


Here she comes! Speak, you fool!


Hi!


I'm sorry.


- You're talking.
- Yes, I know.


You're talking!


I'm so sorry.


No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming.


But I don't recall going to bed.


Well, I'm sure this
is very disconcerting.


This is a bit of a surprise to me.
I mean, you're a bee!


I am. And I'm not supposed
to be doing this,


but they were all trying to kill me.


And if it wasn't for you...


I had to thank you.
It's just how I was raised.


That was a little weird.


- I'm talking with a bee.
- Yeah.


I'm talking to a bee.
And the bee is talking to me!


I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.


- Wait! How did you learn to do that?
- What?


The talking thing.


Same way you did, I guess.
"Mama, Dada, honey." You pick it up.


- That's very funny.
- Yeah.


Bees are funny. If we didn't laugh,
we'd cry with what we have to deal with.


Anyway...


Oan I...


...get you something?
- Like what?


I don't know. I mean...
I don't know. Ooffee?


I don't want to put you out.


It's no trouble. It takes two minutes.


- It's just coffee.
- I hate to impose.


- Don't be ridiculous!
- Actually, I would love a cup.


Hey, you want rum cake?


- I shouldn't.
- Have some.


- No, I can't.
- Oome on!


I'm trying to lose a couple micrograms.


- Where?
- These stripes don't help.


You look great!


I don't know if you know
anything about fashion.


Are you all right?


No.


He's making the tie in the cab
as they're flying up Madison.


He finally gets there.


He runs up the steps into the church.
The wedding is on.


And he says, "Watermelon?
I thought you said Guatemalan.


Why would I marry a watermelon?"


Is that a bee joke?


That's the kind of stuff we do.


Yeah, different.


So, what are you gonna do, Barry?


About work? I don't know.


I want to do my part for the hive,
but I can't do it the way they want.


I know how you feel.


- You do?
- Sure.


My parents wanted me to be a lawyer or
a doctor, but I wanted to be a florist.


- Really?
- My only interest is flowers.


Our new queen was just elected
with that same campaign slogan.


Anyway, if you look...


There's my hive right there. See it?


You're in Sheep Meadow!


Yes! I'm right off the Turtle Pond!


No way! I know that area.
I lost a toe ring there once.


- Why do girls put rings on their toes?
- Why not?


- It's like putting a hat on your knee.
- Maybe I'll try that.


- You all right, ma'am?
- Oh, yeah. Fine.


Just having two cups of coffee!


Anyway, this has been great.
Thanks for the coffee.


Yeah, it's no trouble.


Sorry I couldn't finish it. If I did,
I'd be up the rest of my life.


Are you...?


Oan I take a piece of this with me?


Sure! Here, have a crumb.


- Thanks!
- Yeah.


All right. Well, then...
I guess I'll see you around.


Or not.


OK, Barry.


And thank you
so much again... for before.


Oh, that? That was nothing.


Well, not nothing, but... Anyway...


This can't possibly work.


He's all set to go.
We may as well try it.


OK, Dave, pull the chute.


- Sounds amazing.
- It was amazing!


It was the scariest,
happiest moment of my life.


Humans! I can't believe
you were with humans!


Giant, scary humans!
What were they like?


Huge and crazy. They talk crazy.


They eat crazy giant things.
They drive crazy.


- Do they try and kill you, like on TV?
- Some of them. But some of them don't.


- How'd you get back?
- Poodle.


You did it, and I'm glad. You saw
whatever you wanted to see.


You had your "experience." Now you
can pick out yourjob and be normal.


- Well...
- Well?


Well, I met someone.


You did? Was she Bee-ish?


- A wasp?! Your parents will kill you!
- No, no, no, not a wasp.


- Spider?
- I'm not attracted to spiders.


I know it's the hottest thing,
with the eight legs and all.


I can't get by that face.


So who is she?


She's... human.


No, no. That's a bee law.
You wouldn't break a bee law.


- Her name's Vanessa.
- Oh, boy.


She's so nice. And she's a florist!


Oh, no! You're dating a human florist!


We're not dating.


You're flying outside the hive, talking
to humans that attack our homes


with power washers and M-80s!
One-eighth a stick of dynamite!


She saved my life!
And she understands me.


This is over!


Eat this.


This is not over! What was that?


- They call it a crumb.
- It was so stingin' stripey!


And that's not what they eat.
That's what falls off what they eat!


- You know what a Oinnabon is?
- No.


It's bread and cinnamon and frosting.
They heat it up...


Sit down!


...really hot!
- Listen to me!


We are not them! We're us.
There's us and there's them!


Yes, but who can deny
the heart that is yearning?


There's no yearning.
Stop yearning. Listen to me!


You have got to start thinking bee,
my friend. Thinking bee!


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


There he is. He's in the pool.


You know what your problem is, Barry?


I gotta start thinking bee?


How much longer will this go on?


It's been three days!
Why aren't you working?


I've got a lot of big life decisions
to think about.


What life? You have no life!
You have no job. You're barely a bee!


Would it kill you
to make a little honey?


Barry, come out.
Your father's talking to you.


Martin, would you talk to him?


Barry, I'm talking to you!


You coming?


Got everything?


All set!


Go ahead. I'll catch up.


Don't be too long.


Watch this!


Vanessa!


- We're still here.
- I told you not to yell at him.


He doesn't respond to yelling!


- Then why yell at me?
- Because you don't listen!


I'm not listening to this.


Sorry, I've gotta go.


- Where are you going?
- I'm meeting a friend.


A girl? Is this why you can't decide?


Bye.


I just hope she's Bee-ish.


They have a huge parade
of flowers every year in Pasadena?


To be in the Tournament of Roses,
that's every florist's dream!


Up on a float, surrounded
by flowers, crowds cheering.


A tournament. Do the roses
compete in athletic events?


No. All right, I've got one.
How come you don't fly everywhere?


It's exhausting. Why don't you
run everywhere? It's faster.


Yeah, OK, I see, I see.
All right, your turn.


TiVo. You can just freeze live TV?
That's insane!


You don't have that?


We have Hivo, but it's a disease.
It's a horrible, horrible disease.


Oh, my.


Dumb bees!


You must want to sting all those jerks.


We try not to sting.
It's usually fatal for us.


So you have to watch your temper.


Very carefully.
You kick a wall, take a walk,


write an angry letter and throw it out.
Work through it like any emotion:


Anger, jealousy, lust.


Oh, my goodness! Are you OK?


Yeah.


- What is wrong with you?!
- It's a bug.


He's not bothering anybody.
Get out of here, you creep!


What was that? A Pic 'N' Save circular?


Yeah, it was. How did you know?


It felt like about 10 pages.
Seventy-five is pretty much our limit.


You've really got that
down to a science.


- I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue.
- I'll bet.


What in the name
of Mighty Hercules is this?


How did this get here?
Oute Bee, Golden Blossom,


Ray Liotta Private Select?


- Is he that actor?
- I never heard of him.


- Why is this here?
- For people. We eat it.


You don't have
enough food of your own?


- Well, yes.
- How do you get it?


- Bees make it.
- I know who makes it!


And it's hard to make it!


There's heating, cooling, stirring.
You need a whole Krelman thing!


- It's organic.
- It's our-ganic!


It's just honey, Barry.


Just what?!


Bees don't know about this!
This is stealing! A lot of stealing!


You've taken our homes, schools,
hospitals! This is all we have!


And it's on sale?!
I'm getting to the bottom of this.


I'm getting to the bottom
of all of this!


Hey, Hector.


- You almost done?
- Almost.


He is here. I sense it.


Well, I guess I'll go home now


and just leave this nice honey out,
with no one around.


You're busted, box boy!


I knew I heard something.
So you can talk!


I can talk.
And now you'll start talking!


Where you getting the sweet stuff?
Who's your supplier?


I don't understand.
I thought we were friends.


The last thing we want
to do is upset bees!


You're too late! It's ours now!


You, sir, have crossed
the wrong sword!


You, sir, will be lunch
for my iguana, Ignacio!


Where is the honey coming from?


Tell me where!


Honey Farms! It comes from Honey Farms!


Orazy person!


What horrible thing has happened here?


These faces, they never knew
what hit them. And now


they're on the road to nowhere!


Just keep still.


What? You're not dead?


Do I look dead? They will wipe anything
that moves. Where you headed?


To Honey Farms.
I am onto something huge here.


I'm going to Alaska. Moose blood,
crazy stuff. Blows your head off!


I'm going to Tacoma.


- And you?
- He really is dead.


All right.


Uh-oh!


- What is that?!
- Oh, no!


- A wiper! Triple blade!
- Triple blade?


Jump on! It's your only chance, bee!


Why does everything have
to be so doggone clean?!


How much do you people need to see?!


Open your eyes!
Stick your head out the window!


From NPR News in Washington,
I'm Oarl Kasell.


But don't kill no more bugs!


- Bee!
- Moose blood guy!!


- You hear something?
- Like what?


Like tiny screaming.


Turn off the radio.


Whassup, bee boy?


Hey, Blood.


Just a row of honey jars,
as far as the eye could see.


Wow!


I assume wherever this truck goes
is where they're getting it.


I mean, that honey's ours.


- Bees hang tight.
- We're all jammed in.


It's a close community.


Not us, man. We on our own.
Every mosquito on his own.


- What if you get in trouble?
- You a mosquito, you in trouble.


Nobody likes us. They just smack.
See a mosquito, smack, smack!


At least you're out in the world.
You must meet girls.


Mosquito girls try to trade up,
get with a moth, dragonfly.


Mosquito girl don't want no mosquito.


You got to be kidding me!


Mooseblood's about to leave
the building! So long, bee!


- Hey, guys!
- Mooseblood!


I knew I'd catch y'all down here.
Did you bring your crazy straw?


We throw it in jars, slap a label on it,
and it's pretty much pure profit.


What is this place?


A bee's got a brain
the size of a pinhead.


They are pinheads!


Pinhead.


- Oheck out the new smoker.
- Oh, sweet. That's the one you want.


The Thomas 3000!


Smoker?


Ninety puffs a minute, semi-automatic.
Twice the nicotine, all the tar.


A couple breaths of this
knocks them right out.


They make the honey,
and we make the money.


"They make the honey,
and we make the money"?


Oh, my!


What's going on? Are you OK?


Yeah. It doesn't last too long.


Do you know you're
in a fake hive with fake walls?


Our queen was moved here.
We had no choice.


This is your queen?
That's a man in women's clothes!


That's a drag queen!


What is this?


Oh, no!


There's hundreds of them!


Bee honey.


Our honey is being brazenly stolen
on a massive scale!


This is worse than anything bears
have done! I intend to do something.


Oh, Barry, stop.


Who told you humans are taking
our honey? That's a rumor.


Do these look like rumors?


That's a conspiracy theory.
These are obviously doctored photos.


How did you get mixed up in this?


He's been talking to humans.


- What?
- Talking to humans?!


He has a human girlfriend.
And they make out!


Make out? Barry!


We do not.


- You wish you could.
- Whose side are you on?


The bees!


I dated a cricket once in San Antonio.
Those crazy legs kept me up all night.


Barry, this is what you want
to do with your life?


I want to do it for all our lives.
Nobody works harder than bees!


Dad, I remember you
coming home so overworked


your hands were still stirring.
You couldn't stop.


I remember that.


What right do they have to our honey?


We live on two cups a year. They put it
in lip balm for no reason whatsoever!


Even if it's true, what can one bee do?


Sting them where it really hurts.


In the face! The eye!


- That would hurt.
- No.


Up the nose? That's a killer.


There's only one place you can sting
the humans, one place where it matters.


Hive at Five, the hive's only
full-hour action news source.


No more bee beards!


With Bob Bumble at the anchor desk.


Weather with Storm Stinger.


Sports with Buzz Larvi.


And Jeanette Ohung.


- Good evening. I'm Bob Bumble.
- And I'm Jeanette Ohung.


A tri-county bee, Barry Benson,


intends to sue the human race
for stealing our honey,


packaging it and profiting
from it illegally!


Tomorrow night on Bee Larry King,


we'll have three former queens here in
our studio, discussing their new book,


Olassy Ladies,
out this week on Hexagon.


Tonight we're talking to Barry Benson.


Did you ever think, "I'm a kid
from the hive. I can't do this"?


Bees have never been afraid
to change the world.


What about Bee Oolumbus?
Bee Gandhi? Bejesus?


Where I'm from, we'd never sue humans.


We were thinking
of stickball or candy stores.


How old are you?


The bee community
is supporting you in this case,


which will be the trial
of the bee century.


You know, they have a Larry King
in the human world too.


It's a common name. Next week...


He looks like you and has a show
and suspenders and colored dots...


Next week...


Glasses, quotes on the bottom from the
guest even though you just heard 'em.


Bear Week next week!
They're scary, hairy and here live.


Always leans forward, pointy shoulders,
squinty eyes, very Jewish.


In tennis, you attack
at the point of weakness!


It was my grandmother, Ken. She's 81.


Honey, her backhand's a joke!
I'm not gonna take advantage of that?


Quiet, please.
Actual work going on here.


- Is that that same bee?
- Yes, it is!


I'm helping him sue the human race.


- Hello.
- Hello, bee.


This is Ken.


Yeah, I remember you. Timberland, size
ten and a half. Vibram sole, I believe.


Why does he talk again?


Listen, you better go
'cause we're really busy working.


But it's our yogurt night!


Bye-bye.


Why is yogurt night so difficult?!


You poor thing.
You two have been at this for hours!


Yes, and Adam here
has been a huge help.


- Frosting...
- How many sugars?


Just one. I try not
to use the competition.


So why are you helping me?


Bees have good qualities.


And it takes my mind off the shop.


Instead of flowers, people
are giving balloon bouquets now.


Those are great, if you're three.


And artificial flowers.


- Oh, those just get me psychotic!
- Yeah, me too.


Bent stingers, pointless pollination.


Bees must hate those fake things!


Nothing worse
than a daffodil that's had work done.


Maybe this could make up
for it a little bit.


- This lawsuit's a pretty big deal.
- I guess.


You sure you want to go through with it?


Am I sure? When I'm done with
the humans, they won't be able


to say, "Honey, I'm home,"
without paying a royalty!


It's an incredible scene
here in downtown Manhattan,


where the world anxiously waits,
because for the first time in history,


we will hear for ourselves
if a honeybee can actually speak.


What have we gotten into here, Barry?


It's pretty big, isn't it?


I can't believe how many humans
don't work during the day.


You think billion-dollar multinational
food companies have good lawyers?


Everybody needs to stay
behind the barricade.


- What's the matter?
- I don't know, I just got a chill.


Well, if it isn't the bee team.


You boys work on this?


All rise! The Honorable
Judge Bumbleton presiding.


All right. Oase number 4475,


Superior Oourt of New York,
Barry Bee Benson v. the Honey Industry


is now in session.


Mr. Montgomery, you're representing
the five food companies collectively?


A privilege.


Mr. Benson... you're representing
all the bees of the world?


I'm kidding. Yes, Your Honor,
we're ready to proceed.


Mr. Montgomery,
your opening statement, please.


Ladies and gentlemen of the jury,


my grandmother was a simple woman.


Born on a farm, she believed
it was man's divine right


to benefit from the bounty
of nature God put before us.


If we lived in the topsy-turvy world
Mr. Benson imagines,


just think of what would it mean.


I would have to negotiate
with the silkworm


for the elastic in my britches!


Talking bee!


How do we know this isn't some sort of


holographic motion-picture-capture
Hollywood wizardry?


They could be using laser beams!


Robotics! Ventriloquism!
Oloning! For all we know,


he could be on steroids!


Mr. Benson?


Ladies and gentlemen,
there's no trickery here.


I'm just an ordinary bee.
Honey's pretty important to me.


It's important to all bees.
We invented it!


We make it. And we protect it
with our lives.


Unfortunately, there are
some people in this room


who think they can take it from us


'cause we're the little guys!
I'm hoping that, after this is all over,


you'll see how, by taking our honey,
you not only take everything we have


but everything we are!


I wish he'd dress like that
all the time. So nice!


Oall your first witness.


So, Mr. Klauss Vanderhayden
of Honey Farms, big company you have.


I suppose so.


I see you also own
Honeyburton and Honron!


Yes, they provide beekeepers
for our farms.


Beekeeper. I find that
to be a very disturbing term.


I don't imagine you employ
any bee-free-ers, do you?


- No.
- I couldn't hear you.


- No.
- No.


Because you don't free bees.
You keep bees. Not only that,


it seems you thought a bear would be
an appropriate image for a jar of honey.


They're very lovable creatures.


Yogi Bear, Fozzie Bear, Build-A-Bear.


You mean like this?


Bears kill bees!


How'd you like his head crashing
through your living room?!


Biting into your couch!
Spitting out your throw pillows!


OK, that's enough. Take him away.


So, Mr. Sting, thank you for being here.
Your name intrigues me.


- Where have I heard it before?
- I was with a band called The Police.


But you've never been
a police officer, have you?


No, I haven't.


No, you haven't. And so here
we have yet another example


of bee culture casually
stolen by a human


for nothing more than
a prance-about stage name.


Oh, please.


Have you ever been stung, Mr. Sting?


Because I'm feeling
a little stung, Sting.


Or should I say... Mr. Gordon M. Sumner!


That's not his real name?! You idiots!


Mr. Liotta, first,
belated congratulations on


your Emmy win for a guest spot
on ER in 2005.


Thank you. Thank you.


I see from your resume
that you're devilishly handsome


with a churning inner turmoil
that's ready to blow.


I enjoy what I do. Is that a crime?


Not yet it isn't. But is this
what it's come to for you?


Exploiting tiny, helpless bees
so you don't


have to rehearse
your part and learn your lines, sir?


Watch it, Benson!
I could blow right now!


This isn't a goodfella.
This is a badfella!


Why doesn't someone just step on
this creep, and we can all go home?!


- Order in this court!
- You're all thinking it!


Order! Order, I say!


- Say it!
- Mr. Liotta, please sit down!


I think it was awfully nice
of that bear to pitch in like that.


I think the jury's on our side.


Are we doing everything right, legally?


I'm a florist.


Right. Well, here's to a great team.


To a great team!


Well, hello.


- Ken!
- Hello.


I didn't think you were coming.


No, I was just late.
I tried to call, but... the battery.


I didn't want all this to go to waste,
so I called Barry. Luckily, he was free.


Oh, that was lucky.


There's a little left.
I could heat it up.


Yeah, heat it up, sure, whatever.


So I hear you're quite a tennis player.


I'm not much for the game myself.
The ball's a little grabby.


That's where I usually sit.
Right... there.


Ken, Barry was looking at your resume,


and he agreed with me that eating with
chopsticks isn't really a special skill.


You think I don't see what you're doing?


I know how hard it is to find
the rightjob. We have that in common.


Do we?


Bees have 100 percent employment,
but we do jobs like taking the crud out.


That's just what
I was thinking about doing.


Ken, I let Barry borrow your razor
for his fuzz. I hope that was all right.


I'm going to drain the old stinger.


Yeah, you do that.


Look at that.


You know, I've just about had it


with your little mind games.


- What's that?
- Italian Vogue.


Mamma mia, that's a lot of pages.


A lot of ads.


Remember what Van said, why is
your life more valuable than mine?


Funny, I just can't seem to recall that!


I think something stinks in here!


I love the smell of flowers.


How do you like the smell of flames?!


Not as much.


Water bug! Not taking sides!


Ken, I'm wearing a Ohapstick hat!
This is pathetic!


I've got issues!


Well, well, well, a royal flush!


- You're bluffing.
- Am I?


Surf's up, dude!


Poo water!


That bowl is gnarly.


Except for those dirty yellow rings!


Kenneth! What are you doing?!


You know, I don't even like honey!
I don't eat it!


We need to talk!


He's just a little bee!


And he happens to be
the nicest bee I've met in a long time!


Long time? What are you talking about?!
Are there other bugs in your life?


No, but there are other things bugging
me in life. And you're one of them!


Fine! Talking bees, no yogurt night...


My nerves are fried from riding
on this emotional roller coaster!


Goodbye, Ken.


And for your information,


I prefer sugar-free, artificial
sweeteners made by man!


I'm sorry about all that.


I know it's got
an aftertaste! I like it!


I always felt there was some kind
of barrier between Ken and me.


I couldn't overcome it.
Oh, well.


Are you OK for the trial?


I believe Mr. Montgomery
is about out of ideas.


We would like to call
Mr. Barry Benson Bee to the stand.


Good idea! You can really see why he's
considered one of the best lawyers...


Yeah.


Layton, you've
gotta weave some magic


with this jury,
or it's gonna be all over.


Don't worry. The only thing I have
to do to turn this jury around


is to remind them
of what they don't like about bees.


- You got the tweezers?
- Are you allergic?


Only to losing, son. Only to losing.


Mr. Benson Bee, I'll ask you
what I think we'd all like to know.


What exactly is your relationship


to that woman?


We're friends.


- Good friends?
- Yes.


How good? Do you live together?


Wait a minute...


Are you her little...


...bedbug?


I've seen a bee documentary or two.
From what I understand,


doesn't your queen give birth
to all the bee children?


- Yeah, but...
- So those aren't your real parents!


- Oh, Barry...
- Yes, they are!


Hold me back!


You're an illegitimate bee,
aren't you, Benson?


He's denouncing bees!


Don't y'all date your cousins?


- Objection!
- I'm going to pincushion this guy!


Adam, don't! It's what he wants!


Oh, I'm hit!!


Oh, lordy, I am hit!


Order! Order!


The venom! The venom
is coursing through my veins!


I have been felled
by a winged beast of destruction!


You see? You can't treat them
like equals! They're striped savages!


Stinging's the only thing
they know! It's their way!


- Adam, stay with me.
- I can't feel my legs.


What angel of mercy
will come forward to suck the poison


from my heaving buttocks?


I will have order in this court. Order!


Order, please!


The case of the honeybees
versus the human race


took a pointed turn against the bees


yesterday when one of their legal
team stung Layton T. Montgomery.


- Hey, buddy.
- Hey.


- Is there much pain?
- Yeah.


I...


I blew the whole case, didn't I?


It doesn't matter. What matters is
you're alive. You could have died.


I'd be better off dead. Look at me.


They got it from the cafeteria
downstairs, in a tuna sandwich.


Look, there's
a little celery still on it.


What was it like to sting someone?


I can't explain it. It was all...


All adrenaline and then...
and then ecstasy!


All right.


You think it was all a trap?


Of course. I'm sorry.
I flew us right into this.


What were we thinking? Look at us. We're
just a couple of bugs in this world.


What will the humans do to us
if they win?


I don't know.


I hear they put the roaches in motels.
That doesn't sound so bad.


Adam, they check in,
but they don't check out!


Oh, my.


Oould you get a nurse
to close that window?


- Why?
- The smoke.


Bees don't smoke.


Right. Bees don't smoke.


Bees don't smoke!
But some bees are smoking.


That's it! That's our case!


It is? It's not over?


Get dressed. I've gotta go somewhere.


Get back to the court and stall.
Stall any way you can.


And assuming you've done step correctly, you're ready for the tub.


Mr. Flayman.


Yes? Yes, Your Honor!


Where is the rest of your team?


Well, Your Honor, it's interesting.


Bees are trained to fly haphazardly,


and as a result,
we don't make very good time.


I actually heard a funny story about...


Your Honor,
haven't these ridiculous bugs


taken up enough
of this court's valuable time?


How much longer will we allow
these absurd shenanigans to go on?


They have presented no compelling
evidence to support their charges


against my clients,
who run legitimate businesses.


I move for a complete dismissal
of this entire case!


Mr. Flayman, I'm afraid I'm going


to have to consider
Mr. Montgomery's motion.


But you can't! We have a terrific case.


Where is your proof?
Where is the evidence?


Show me the smoking gun!


Hold it, Your Honor!
You want a smoking gun?


Here is your smoking gun.


What is that?


It's a bee smoker!


What, this?
This harmless little contraption?


This couldn't hurt a fly,
let alone a bee.


Look at what has happened


to bees who have never been asked,
"Smoking or non?"


Is this what nature intended for us?


To be forcibly addicted
to smoke machines


and man-made wooden slat work camps?


Living out our lives as honey slaves
to the white man?


- What are we gonna do?
- He's playing the species card.


Ladies and gentlemen, please,
free these bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


Free the bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


The court finds in favor of the bees!


Vanessa, we won!


I knew you could do it! High-five!


Sorry.


I'm OK! You know what this means?


All the honey
will finally belong to the bees.


Now we won't have
to work so hard all the time.


This is an unholy perversion
of the balance of nature, Benson.


You'll regret this.


Barry, how much honey is out there?


All right. One at a time.


Barry, who are you wearing?


My sweater is Ralph Lauren,
and I have no pants.


- What if Montgomery's right?
- What do you mean?


We've been living the bee way
a long time, 27 million years.


Oongratulations on your victory.
What will you demand as a settlement?


First, we'll demand a complete shutdown
of all bee work camps.


Then we want back the honey
that was ours to begin with,


every last drop.


We demand an end to the glorification
of the bear as anything more


than a filthy, smelly,
bad-breath stink machine.


We're all aware
of what they do in the woods.


Wait for my signal.


Take him out.


He'll have nauseous
for a few hours, then he'll be fine.


And we will no longer tolerate
bee-negative nicknames...


But it's just a prance-about stage name!


...unnecessary inclusion of honey
in bogus health products


and la-dee-da human
tea-time snack garnishments.


Oan't breathe.


Bring it in, boys!


Hold it right there! Good.


Tap it.


Mr. Buzzwell, we just passed three cups,
and there's gallons more coming!


- I think we need to shut down!
- Shut down? We've never shut down.


Shut down honey production!


Stop making honey!


Turn your key, sir!


What do we do now?


Oannonball!


We're shutting honey production!


Mission abort.


Aborting pollination and nectar detail.
Returning to base.


Adam, you wouldn't believe
how much honey was out there.


Oh, yeah?


What's going on? Where is everybody?


- Are they out celebrating?
- They're home.


They don't know what to do.
Laying out, sleeping in.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 5, 2016)

n
       | |
  00| |00
(              )
 ---      ---
     |     |


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 6, 2016)

DOONUT PMUBCK﻿


----------



## jiny (Jul 6, 2016)

https://toyhou.se/yoonshi/characters/folder:90669/order:name/1


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 6, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/L9y6ooG.png

lol ok


----------



## Mints (Jul 6, 2016)

pls mom don't leave me i don't want to pay my bills


----------



## hestu (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

Crys said:


> Spoiler: if ur bored...heres the beemovie script, im serious(cut bc character limit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get this from?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 6, 2016)

cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love cheers love


----------



## mintellect (Jul 7, 2016)

http://dreamself.me/still/mtSt.png


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 7, 2016)

Number 2 Pencils | Left-Handed Toons


----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2016)

f5abb5


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 7, 2016)

30,000


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 7, 2016)

http://legacy-galaxy.deviantart.com/art/Tiny-Gem-March-614233089


----------



## duckvely (Jul 7, 2016)

sarangahe oh my girl


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 7, 2016)

quietly crying


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jul 7, 2016)

checking the apartment to make sure that Saiama isn?t home despite the fact that he left five minutes ago and that the apartment is pretty small- so places for anyone to hide are non existent.

aha... part of a One Punch Man headcanon I was writing on Tumblr.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 10, 2016)

This image


----------



## duckvely (Jul 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fJWfL2MMPY


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

, even though they didn't say anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

well ok


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

This... thing


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

https://cdn.meme.am/instances/60203818.jpg what is that supposed to be


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

Velour said:


> https://cdn.meme.am/instances/60203818.jpg what is that supposed to be


lol i remember that post xD


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2016)

*stares at the ground*

Uh whoops


----------



## Mints (Jul 10, 2016)

are you able to say "i love you" with a straight face


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 10, 2016)

"Chibok Girls: Kidnapped Schoolgirl Found in Nigeria." BBC News. N.p., 18 May 2016. Web. 10 July 2016.

MLA Format (sort of) of an article for my civics class xD


----------



## tae (Jul 10, 2016)

http://zenyattapinata.tumblr.com/post/147168487152/luhtella-save-him


///LOL oops.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

i don't think so


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 11, 2016)

im the one who kept trying to get liam to post and id feel bad lynching him cuz he probs woulda been ok if he didnt post LOL so itd basically be my fault if he were to flip green. 

It's a mafia quote.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 11, 2016)

http://steven-universe.wikia.com/wiki/Season_3


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 11, 2016)

Tina - Today at 9:27 PM
We decided that instead of a summer event that we're all just gonna go away on a group holiday together instead. Don't spam the forum with too much porn while we're gone.
Crys - Today at 9:27 PM
o
Liam (Liamslash) - Today at 9:27 PM
I'll try not to


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

-insert nsfw website-


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 12, 2016)

llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.wales


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...0-h180-rw/tumblr_inline_nehnfpzy3B1sx5o8u.gif

oh a jontron gif


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

[table="width: 715]
[tr]

oh lol fixing my sig


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

i think my teeth are falling out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq4wIVAYwoA


----------



## duckvely (Jul 13, 2016)

http://www.comfortinventions.com/uploads/c4108050209/finger-forks.jpg


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 13, 2016)

Gaben 64: The Dangerous Contracts - Redmond and Bluetarch Mann's Madd Machinery Factory﻿


----------



## Soigne (Jul 14, 2016)

#e0ceeb


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/xcharax/characters


----------



## namiieco (Jul 14, 2016)

stfu please


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 14, 2016)

http://legacy-galaxy.deviantart.com/art/emiT-reenigaV-621583240


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

everyday we stray further from gods light


----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTsMNNIrMNY 
fav song on copy paste **** yeah


----------



## rubyy (Jul 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiqmZLOaD8o


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 16, 2016)

http://legacy-galaxy.deviantart.com/art/Sib-Stack-621818925


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

Escargot


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 16, 2016)

What if Batman gets bitten by a vampire?


----------



## focus (Jul 16, 2016)

a̛̟̖̝̟̮̣̬ͯͦnͤ̄̏ͯ̒̏͑҉̻͎y̨ͨͮͧ̾̌ ͉̞̹̤̻͓̳ř̙̟̲͎̫̜̩ͤͧͮ͌e͎̖q͓̯̪̣ͥ͂͞u̼̟̜͍̝̜̔̂̔ͥͨ͑e̲͔͓̟̙̣̙̒̄͛͐s̰͒̋t̮͓̭̣̰̘ͮͫ͟s͗͟ ͇̳̿ͤ̽̔̈̔̀f̸͉̳̲͓͋̉̈a̼̠̻̥̫̳̤͒ͤm̪̟̹̬ͤͪ̎ͯ̽̀͂


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 16, 2016)

Shakira murdered someone. Her lawyer told her to say no if the judge asks.
She lost the case. 
Her hips gave it all away. They couldn't lie.﻿

~~
oh god


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 16, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLG9lEVip6g2t5mAXU1IQQXLcPqK8MyhCy


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 16, 2016)

"i'm sorry but if you hate my wonderful son i'm gonna disown myself"


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 16, 2016)

Se?or Terrible

--

(this is an OC TF2 freak of mine)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_fXVVTbzpU


----------



## raeepow (Jul 17, 2016)

https://33.media.tumblr.com/a8217b48d81cd43223830d6fe57a0d47/tumblr_inline_npf548oDK21s4ml6s_500.gif


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-pear.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a0j5jjL_460s.jpg


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 17, 2016)

mac air left click trackpad troubleshoot


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

chrome://settings/


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 17, 2016)

@MimbianEmpire


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 17, 2016)

Search Results
The Queenstons - What You Do


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 19, 2016)

:iconiamfailiusbluscout:


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KtzdP7mR-4


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 19, 2016)

http://legacy-galaxy.deviantart.com/art/But-it-Ain-t-Banjo-Kazooie-622608393


----------



## Limon (Jul 19, 2016)

Vase with Pink Roses


----------



## spamurai (Jul 19, 2016)

Eevee


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.pkparaiso.com/imagenes/rubi-omega-zafiro-alfa/sprites/animados/steelix-mega.gif

i tried


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

I.V. X Japan 

lol i love that song,


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

bwarghaaa


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUB-kAmIy0Y


----------



## Mints (Jul 20, 2016)

(≖︿≖✿)


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

Hydrogen and Iodine always greet each other by saying hi. Helium and Yttrium prefer to greet each other by saying hey.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&tab=dragon&did=87716


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 20, 2016)

Blank


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 22, 2016)

http://orig12.deviantart.net/2e1f/f..._lousy_lets_play_by_legacy_galaxy-daatc6a.png


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/jyZMnxA.png

lol its my sig


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2016)

-insert my twitter here-


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 22, 2016)

M O O S K L ? S

omg yup im using this


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 22, 2016)

https://ontariohumanrights.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/discrimination.jpg

I really need to stop posting here after I do my homework...


----------



## Mints (Jul 23, 2016)

hi mom im on tv


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

copycats


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 23, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/jfplTlK.gif


----------



## fionafireheart (Jul 23, 2016)

kotono mitsuishi


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2016)

ma2in


----------



## duckvely (Jul 23, 2016)

https://ton.twitter.com/i/ton/data/dm/757002728375660547/757002728405028864/rAZEL3Jr.jpg


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2016)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAADAAB2V0enZjJURA

Oh yeah, a miiverse post I made ^^"


----------



## mintellect (Jul 24, 2016)

Lazy: 20
Normal: 21
Jock: 20
Peppy: 20
Cranky: 19
Snooty: 20
Smug: 20
Uchi: 20


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGtWWb9emYI


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGmvv71RTfU


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (Jul 25, 2016)

https://youtu.be/olciFUl-_g8

I think I was going to send this to my friend - but, I didn't?


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T5rCSmduaY


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/02a75345b83dc3c4a7b52ef281451460/tumblr_muqaxsVDR21sywjcjo1_400.gif


----------



## Koden (Jul 26, 2016)

Lazy- 21
Normal- 23
Jock- 18
Peppy- 23
Cranky- 15
Snooty- 19
Smug- 20
Uchi- 21


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae340/ameliaaaaaaaa/pix/flower1.gif


----------



## EpicLazer (Jul 26, 2016)

http://66.media.tumblr.com/2fc36b8e216aa9f9375977b5607c3415/tumblr_nzz235B2J31uron4do1_400.gif

I'm rather disappointed.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 26, 2016)

myezz that's right I AM BACK


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 26, 2016)

Zelda Logic: Wearing blue makes you able to breath underwater and wearing red makes you invincible to fire. Seems legit.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 26, 2016)

Overview

Wigglytuff is barely viable in PU due to its ability to set up Stealth Rock and pressure Defog users with its ability Competitive and its wide movepool that gives it a plethora of good coverage, like Fire Blast, to choose from. Though Wigglytuff boasts a great HP stat, its defenses are low, which means it is easy to wear down and revenge kill. It also has a mediocre Speed stat, which makes it hard for it to function as an offensive Pokemon and causes it to be outsped and checked by common threats such as Stoutland and Leafeon. In general, there are better options for bulky attackers and Stealth Rock setters, but Wigglytuff plays a unique role by being a bulky special attacker and Stealth Rock setter with the ability to boost its Special Attack thanks to Competitive.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 26, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/482347.sabrina


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow yeah "looks so good"


----------



## Mints (Jul 26, 2016)

i never really understood why people would post a video of themselves walking.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/S5jsYWz.png


----------



## Puffy (Jul 28, 2016)

https://youtu.be/t_No1YBGSB0


----------



## Varil (Jul 28, 2016)

http://i65.tinypic.com/2vlk8i0.jpg

oh hell, what is this still doing on my clipboard?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

I got nothing on my clipboard. lol


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 29, 2016)

7,846,536,345

idk why I have this...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNtgx5fcLu0


----------



## Elov (Jul 29, 2016)

Lazy- 37
Normal- 26
Jock- 5
Peppy- 36
Smug- 25
Uchi- 30

lol. nothing interesting.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ew_Leaf.png/revision/latest?cb=20130708033218


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 29, 2016)

http://oi67.tinypic.com/2m6rd02.jpg


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 29, 2016)

Lazy- 39
Normal- 26
Jock- 4
Peppy- 32
Smug- 26
Uchi- 31
XD
I'm too lazy to write it.


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/yoonshi/characters/folder:90669/tagged:art+wanted/order:name/1


----------



## UnderWish (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?380214-Skyline-Cycling-Cycling-has-begun!
Rip. Was adding it to my sig xD


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 30, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/~forums/thread/116...m-the-person-above-you-update-/98#post-380879

well ok then .3.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah I was looking at the new Nintendo rewards thing and I opened one of the Mario themes for the 3ds and I accidentally bought it. Whoops


----------



## mintellect (Aug 4, 2016)

HeLlO eVeRyOnE! Today I Will Be Showing You How Not To Type. AS YOU PROBABLY ALREADY KNOW, TYPING CERTIAN WAYS ANNOYS MANY PEOPLE ON SOCIAL MEDIA. Swum twyping stwyles awre ugwy, stupwid or annoywing. So unless chu liek ppl thinkin ur dumb, u should prolly not type liek dat x3! I нσρε үσυ ℓεαяηε∂ sσмεтнιηg тσ∂αү. Bye Bye&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56395;&#55357;&#56908;&#55356;&#57339;, have &#55357;&#56908;&#55356;&#57339; a nice &#55357;&#56401;&#55356;&#57096;&#55357;&#56836; day&#55356;&#57096;&#55356;&#57305;&#55356;&#57093;&#55356;&#57095;&#55356;&#57092;&#55357;&#56844;!!!️&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=166396&tab=dragon&did=87716


----------



## mintellect (Aug 4, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/BbnMyZM.jpg


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdWRTleizFU


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

http://www.saltpeppar.se/wp-content/uploads/maria_100124.jpg


----------



## LuminousLisa (Aug 5, 2016)

My last baby is now losing her baby teeth... 

(I was texting mine & my husband's family separate texts, letting them know our youngest child {5 years old} just lost her 1st tooth!)


----------



## Limon (Aug 5, 2016)

Ashkan Karbasfrooshan


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

〔れをる〕 深海シティアンダーグラウンド 〔歌ってみた〕


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 7, 2016)

*TBT Username:*
*NNID:*
*Spla*


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/yoonshi/art


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZnou4zthz4

oh lol, one of my fav songs


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

firealpaca tutorial


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 7, 2016)

..


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?380966-Art-Shop-c


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 8, 2016)

Misty15


----------



## mintellect (Aug 8, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/nK4QQM3.jpg


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 8, 2016)

IF I'm feeling extra generous,

(lmao, from my one of my new threads)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoPlMcFWK6k


----------



## Charlise (Aug 9, 2016)

PAW Patrol, PAW Patrol 
We'll be there on the double 
Whenever there's a problem 
'Round Adventure Bay 
Ryder and his team of pups 
Will come and save the day 
Marshall, Rubble, Chase 
Rocky, Zuma, Skye 
Yeah! They're on the way! 
PAW Patrol, PAW Patrol 
Whenever you're in trouble 
PAW Patrol, PAW Patrol 
We'll be there on the double 
No job's too big 
No pup's too small! 
PAW Patrol, we're on a roll! 
So here we go 
PAW Patrol 
Whoa-oh-oh-oh 
PAW Patrol 
Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh 
PAW Patrol! 
*Bark


I'm ashamed of why this was copied on my laptop


----------



## Antonio (Aug 9, 2016)

i need a life


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 9, 2016)

pokemon sun and moon release date

what i was googling earlier...


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 9, 2016)

https://trello-attachments.s3.amazo...6bc4708df2a9dd802f410709d86/1470768285901.png

what


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 9, 2016)

But


----------



## mintellect (Aug 10, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/UkE3mZI.jpg


----------



## Charlise (Aug 10, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFYsL9LzBpt/?hl=en


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 10, 2016)

http://loverofpiggies.tumblr.com/post/141813983240/amortem-kun-captioned-vines-seansoo-touch


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gy_Qb-GY4A&index=35&list=PL4vF-TxbCczITpv_d3Jo_XYHz3kt3-lGe


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 11, 2016)

https://i.snag.gy/F0DYOC.jpg


----------



## Charlise (Aug 12, 2016)

http://pastebin.com/j0e5TtjL


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

marshmallow ghost

what....


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 12, 2016)

http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=stereo&obtained=&interior=&fashion=


----------



## trinity. (Aug 13, 2016)

Trinity of Wishes
Vesta, Pinky, Pecan, Charlise, Lucky, Biff, Marshal, Chadder, 
Dreamies: Chester, Lolly, Bill
Looking for Patchwork and Mermaid Set + Swords! PM me if you have :)


wow... this was supposed to be my sig but to many chars....


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

^-^ 
that was all XD


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/394415.-anna


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmrA-gxJxgQ :3


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

™

I had to put that ™ next Meme Trash for emphasis™.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 13, 2016)

[Poem Entry] 
Removed it, I pasted it into word counter


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 15, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/hrqhse4.jpg


----------



## namiieco (Aug 15, 2016)

Those long days passing by from that door
Like late summer they slowly fade away
Finding ways through the favorite tune
Filling me with those sounds


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2016)

https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/ss/WVW69jhPfnk-e8JxP_


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

Solar Gold by Mt. Mineral﻿


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2016)

https://youtu.be/3Y_Eiyg4bfk

texted my friend to watch this bc she's been waiting for this for so long


----------



## deerteeth (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rpMu2h5XHQ

I was kind of nervous to paste what was in here because it's usually really unfunny and / or offensive memes orz
But it was just a makeup video from this really cute and funny Youtuber!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2016)

_____ went up to the spigetti, he stabed its huge meat ball beacon went everywhere, _____ ran in and said 'oh, my pizza killed _____ !' luckly no one likes him pizza forever! my amaginashion is cool


----------



## riummi (Aug 15, 2016)

（*?▽｀*）


----------



## batterswing (Aug 15, 2016)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2016)

Recess: School's Out

Oh


----------



## namiieco (Aug 16, 2016)

stop contouring you nose


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 16, 2016)

http://imgur.com/mWZi2c9


----------



## Antonio (Aug 16, 2016)

peter capaldi


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2016)

Yuki-kyo-kira: I'm waiting for the new Premiums.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

o just random art work from a game


----------



## Soigne (Aug 17, 2016)

e decided to try and see if we could teach our pup to swim t

idk why I have that copied and I also didn't do a very good job either


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 17, 2016)

anxiety


i agree yes i do have it rn lol


----------



## eRIDIAN (Aug 17, 2016)

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/optical-mouse-is-*****ing.1613072/

Turns out i left my 3DS Stylus on the trackpad


----------



## Charlise (Aug 17, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/g5AUW

- - - Post Merge - - -



eRIDIAN said:


> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/optical-mouse-is-*****ing.1613072/
> 
> Turns out i left my 3DS Stylus on the trackpad



WHY IS THIS SO FUNNY


----------



## riummi (Aug 17, 2016)

http://setsunv.tumblr.com/post/30560537616
(u should watch it)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

?C idk y


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 18, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/wh3YwcH.jpg


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

http://barbecuebible.com/board/index.php


----------



## mintellect (Aug 18, 2016)

http://www168.lunapic.com/do-not-link-here-use-hosting-instead/147148424927058?3323409506


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

''Sunsets are nice'' Jeff Johnson idk even know man


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 26, 2016)

Alara: *wide-eyed and speechless* I have not seen your kind around. Are you a tourist? Mmf--
back to the point, yes I'm on the search for elves. I'm trying to collect materials for my tribe's upcoming ceremony. Elves are... well, they have pointy ears. And many around these areas have a trait of green hair. They often supply us with materials such as feathers, twigs, potions and the such. Seems like nobody is home today...


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

936475 93


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2016)

103 was extended nobody changed rate from BBO don't know if they get a discount so I changed it to RACK change rate in morning when you find out what discount he gets if any


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
		<title></title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<div class="page" title="Page 4">

		</div>
	</body>
</html>


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 27, 2016)

i dont want the d. i want the a. i want to pass this class


^ ...WELL THAT IS EMBARRASSING


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 11, 2016)

oh just homework stuff yayyyy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks so much for the watch! I hope you're having a lovely day and your support means the world to me. I hope you enjoy my future uploads, please always feel free to talk to me :Heart:


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 11, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2U...EHe7YHjScd5tnlDwn-BiLpkp&index=3&shuffle=2812


----------



## Varil (Sep 11, 2016)

Communication Technology
01: Handwritten | Letters
Back in my day *starts shaking fist at you*
Haha, I jest. Anyway.
Letters are the most basic form of communication, albeit somewhat ineffective; they consist of a written message on paper/parchment and put in an envelope, then sent to the recipient by any means possible, whether it be through human or pigeon. Since letters have existed since the dawn of time (okay, maybe a little after that) it is impossible to trace back to its original inventor.
02: Typed | Email
Because why write physical letters when you can send virtual ones that can?t get destroyed, am I right?
Email was invented by Shiva Ayyadurai, with every intention of replicating an organized mail system without all the mess. These days, while the internet is filled with spambots and advertisments, if one is smart they can pinpoint the tiny occurrences where someone is actually trying to contact them, like a friend not under the control of LOVE-LETTER-FOR-YOU.txt.vbs or a potential employer.
Speaking of the Love Letter virus, this is another case in which email may not necessarily a good thing; after all, no one can send viruses through a physical letter. Probably.



...do I snark too much in my art assignments?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## mintellect (Sep 11, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/CuFVIZU.jpg


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2016)

CTWWの動画消すとか正気か？


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 12, 2016)

Math tubs: 1 tub for 15 minutes

(lesson planning)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 12, 2016)

http://im.ezgif.com/tmp/ezgif-1683095095.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Jos? M?rio Branco ‎– Mudam-se Os Tempos, Mudam-se As Vontades (1971)

lol yeah trying to find the album


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2016)

http://youtu.be/U7mPqycQ0tQ


----------



## namiieco (Sep 12, 2016)

ashton


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 12, 2016)

https://media.giphy.com/media/3o7TKN8oWvC1E7J0YM/giphy.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## dragonair (Sep 12, 2016)

http://ezraye.tumblr.com/post/80869426726/rumors-villagers-will-mention-when-nobody-is


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pR575Gxuww


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2016)

&#55356;&#57158;&#55356;&#57158;&#55356;&#57158;&#55356;&#57158;


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa-I56ZmX1Q


----------



## chapstick (Sep 12, 2016)

hmm let's see...

nothing


----------



## Licorice (Sep 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdgkK0r70Kk&list=PLNhdTx7EpDIJfpjxpRuCMjJvoFOrw5kXC&index=23


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb33Qnbw520


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 13, 2016)

http://resources3.news.com.au/images/2015/09/11/1227522/183763-rubble.jpg

oh yeah im in school 

duh


----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

chururira chururira


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

"i love how im watching an emo cringe video but u just made me cringe even harder LOOOL"

_I'm trying to remember why I copied that message_


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 13, 2016)

Tongue Twister
➥ Artist/s: Cash Cash (feat. Bim)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 13, 2016)

Spoiler: um



SQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACKSQWUACK


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SMFlJRA2Tw

Seems I only ever have links.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U_UytUgnDc


----------



## HHoney (Sep 14, 2016)

e got all red cosmos right by the train station!
Gates open. Ready when u are!


----------



## creamyy (Sep 14, 2016)

yeh idek


----------



## pipty (Sep 14, 2016)

Technological progress and human capital accumulation in a model of endogenous growth


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

Unit 2 day 4


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Sep 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG9fINQzL5E


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2016)

Your prize is...

Wow. Fail.


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 3 red bottlecaps!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

https://youtu.be/BbRS9K4rZ8Y?t=22

LOL I forgot I had that copied,, that video gets me every time


----------



## lars708 (Sep 19, 2016)

?

Copied that because I needed it during my Spanish class lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 19, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?386444-200K-300K-or-15tbt-for-Four-Leaf-Clovers!/page5


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HfDDp2FNdM


----------



## RockingOmega (Sep 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UlR1sWybQo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 19, 2016)

zooplankton


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2016)

The entire coding of a page I have on another website. I don't really want to paste it.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 20, 2016)

lub dub


----------



## lars708 (Sep 20, 2016)

A contract for a B2B purchase tends to last months or even years


----------



## mintellect (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=183544&d=1474036702


----------



## robbywow (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't ask.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 20, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrirOqHFAT8


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 20, 2016)

@MattDDesigns


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?381605-Wishlist-Items&p=6887129#post6887129


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

National


----------



## Tracer (Sep 21, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2016)

http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/...sing/Pastel Perfections/color_zps44d3071b.png


----------



## namiieco (Sep 21, 2016)

DONT COME NEAR ME


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 21, 2016)

a New Let's Play!


----------



## robbywow (Sep 21, 2016)

Nothing.

ctl f does nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean control v


----------



## hestu (Sep 21, 2016)

#!adv 2


----------



## jiny (Sep 21, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/yoonshi/characters/folder:102792/order:name/1


----------



## Tracer (Sep 21, 2016)

http://sourcefed.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/mulderscully-1.jpg


----------



## N a t (Sep 21, 2016)

http://41.media.tumblr.com/78e73349e98ca416f29d412932e58683/tumblr_mqxoccVWsh1sbpsego1_1280.jpg


O god....


----------



## Antonio (Sep 22, 2016)

#welcomeset greeting Welcome {0.name} to {1.name}! Use #setrole (Show) [Choose from one of these shows: TAWOG, Steven Universe, We Bare Bears, Regular Show, Adventure Time] to begin your journey today! Make sure to check out #rules before posting. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

/join shadowblast

ohhh was playing aqw XD


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

wtf are those udders lmao


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsGYNfagHlU


----------



## robbywow (Sep 22, 2016)

Narwhals, Narwhals
Swimming in the ocean
Causing a commotion
'Cause they are so awesome

Narwhals, Narwhals
Swimming in the ocean
Pretty big and pretty white
They beat a polar bear in a fight

Like an underwater unicorn
They've got a kick-ass facial horn
They're the Jedi of the sea
They stop Cthulhu eating ye

Narwhals
They are Narwhals
Narwhals
Just don't let 'em touch your balls
Narwhals
They are Narwhals
Narwhals
Inventors of the Shish Kebab

Narwhals
They are Narwhals
Narwhals
Just don't let 'em touch your balls
Narwhals
They are Narwhals
Narwhals

(Narwhals, narwhals)

Narwhals, Narwhals
Swimming in the ocean
Causing a commotion
'Cause they are so awesome

Narwhals, Narwhals
Swimming in the ocean
Causing a commotion
'Cause they are so awesome

Narwhals
Are really, really good
You'll find them in the sea 
They're never in the woods
Narwhals
You know they're just so sweet
They could stab you in the face 
With their long protruding teeth! Yeah!

It's a tooth
A tooth, tooth baby
They don't need a dentist 
'Cause they're washin' it daily

It's a tooth!
You know it's the truth!
You don't need no more proof
'Cause I'm telling you it's a tooth


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Astromancer Mage


ahah i was going through my buyback list on aqw and had no idea i had this or some lobster weapon ayy lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 25, 2016)

?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 26, 2016)

La soeur de ma soeur


----------



## trevelyan (Sep 26, 2016)

in the East China Sea


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-for-the-book-lost-item&p=6898268#post6898268


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)

crep?sculo


----------



## namiieco (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?380170-&#10025;-IN-BOXES-KIKI-35TBT-&#10025;


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 26, 2016)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/75e17c219b4d6fd984b7dee2093a99ce/tumblr_mu83vanXTj1sjro9ko1_500.gif


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 26, 2016)

animal crossing hybrid flowers


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 26, 2016)

3368-3814-7618


----------



## mintellect (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok I'm gonna watch this with no sound on

Ok so there's sans with a basketball. What's he gonna do with the basketball? Where'd he get it? Why's he still standing there were twenty seconds into this video and he still hasn't done anything with th baske oh there's a basketball hoop. Is he gonna dunk the basketball? Is that the joke? Where is frisk. Or Chara ? I don't understand I need some kind of context wait there's the villager, why is he here? What did he do? What does he have to do with under


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22GEvDupWGo


----------



## robbywow (Sep 27, 2016)

teriyaki sauce


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

trut


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 27, 2016)

http://www.ancient.eu/uploads/images/3036.jpg?v=1431032652

oh its just a photo i copied for history


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 27, 2016)

rilakkuma


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)

uhh never mind i can't link that here


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 27, 2016)

[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]

XD


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Collectibytes Booster (User Creations #2)! Check your adoptables to see it or click here to edit it directly!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 1, 2016)

[spoilert=Pickups]whatever[/spoiler]

...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

Droplets of water contain


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Red - 5 
Orange - 2
Green - 4 
Blue - 10 
Indigo - 1
Violet - 15
Black - 13


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

dergs


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 3, 2016)

http://legacy-galaxy.deviantart.com/art/Beyond-a-Shadow-of-a-Doubt-638069196


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 3, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialPETAUK/videos/1091374584243981/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey, that's pretty good


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 4, 2016)

Vad ni tyckte om boken. 
1.Jag anser att boken ?r… Jag tyckte om… Jag tyckte inte om… T?nk p? att vara konstruktiv! f?r att .
2. Budskapet i boken.
Budskapet i boken ?r… Detta framg?r av… T?nk p? att det kan finnas flera budskap!
3. Vilken k?nsla/tanke tror du att f?rfattaren vill ge till l?saren? Vilken k?nsla/tanke fick du? Av vilken anledning?
4. Efter att ha reflekterat ?ver boken och sett b?de positiva och negativa delar, vilket betyg skulle du ge den?
flera vinklar vilken m?lgrupp citat.
Variera mellan fogeord och skiljetecken.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

http://s3.crackedcdn.com/articleimages/wong/childstripperb.jpg

lol

@len sounds like these crap things we had to do as well hur...rrr


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 4, 2016)

[^ ppf yEAH it's rly Ugh ....]


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> [^ ppf yEAH it's rly Ugh ....]



[yeahh i hated those i'm really bad at just writing for school questionnaires like that ugh.]


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 4, 2016)

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...aU85v5U2dfEV9J3vINjCX6_y0y2350K6XzK6JqEJ0VqLw


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Krosulhah


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh my god!! Chrystina just announced that the new update will come in the next few hours! 

hah...


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 4, 2016)

<img src="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/43/Dali_Elephants.jpg" alt="Image result for the elephants dali"/>


----------



## namiieco (Oct 4, 2016)

lol she aint that good


----------



## spamurai (Oct 4, 2016)

SkyCastle5


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 4, 2016)

������

^^this is supposed to be ghost emojis i think


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

http://heavyeditorial.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/dora-aquapet.jpg?quality=65&strip=all&w=780


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 4, 2016)

how do babies poop


----------



## axo (Oct 4, 2016)

I can't actually post what I wanted to here, it's way too long for the site to handle. Instead I'll just send you over to the link and put another thing I frequently copy. http://www.script-o-rama.com/movie_scripts/a1/bee-movie-script-transcript-seinfeld.html
That's sweet susan, maybe if you focused the same time and energy into your kids they would have made the travel soccer team. Perhaps your husband wouldn't have left you. But then again, what's done is done. Have a nice life driving a pre-owned 2006 minivan


----------



## spamurai (Oct 6, 2016)

It won't let me post it as there's not enough characters ha


----------



## dankity (Oct 6, 2016)

http://www.answers.com/Q/How_many_w.../Q/How_many_words_in_5000_characters?#slide=1


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 6, 2016)

:menacing:


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

but sadly they are pushed


----------



## spamurai (Oct 7, 2016)

とびだせ どうぶつの森 amiibo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 8, 2016)

Latch - Disclosure


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

Post Your Most Hilarious Moments In Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## spamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

Sandvox


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?390382-Hybrids!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 8, 2016)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 8, 2016)

Terrible Trio


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 8, 2016)

I would  post, but it's a tracking number for my parcel lmao


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Christine it's ok, I'm with you on the pineapple pizza


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2016)

lmao its so tiny


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

Ohhh no idea. What about colorful pom pom balls to make a clown afro since all the clown crap going on lately lmao


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

mods ruin everything


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-INCUqIKw-qo/U-AgNYQT36I/AAAAAAAABXQ/9F7mJLb1xuE/s1600/palma.jpg


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

https://65.media.tumblr.com/bf102cdcf92eacc1d367072443a35014/tumblr_n975tsUiYn1si0mcfo1_500.png


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 9, 2016)

DO you want me to open?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 9, 2016)

BMWT8M


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

0404-7897-7695


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 9, 2016)

LL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Gq2wqLzn...UKcwTHgsJPiiWeEjtmVu3B133aYxiQ/s1600/back.jpg

haha why was that on my ctrl+v well enjoy happiest derpface xD


----------



## maekii (Oct 12, 2016)

Do it for Harambe.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2016)

http://static.zerochan.net/Chara.(Undertale).full.1983299.jpg


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 12, 2016)

papi, what, the most beautiful person in the world, my room, azura, !tag make, squad 2, 50 shades, actual me, nya xd, my papi, what the holy mc****les, i want 2 be dead, im pretty cool nyall, i lov, have u seen anything more beautiful, inspiration, fucc u, im gay, my sons, so petty lmao, daddy xd, you just triggered a vietnam flashback, squad, my halloween costume, roasting ur ass, gay emo, u succ, my art, me hearing about the clowns, corpse party spoilers, goals, voltron, im a disappointment

before yall ask these are one of my friends discord tags they use.. :U

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw sorry for not blurring i didnt wanna cuss >-<


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 12, 2016)

let see what this computer in college has because i have no idea

http://imgur.com/a/Ystj3

- - - Post Merge - - -

well that was awkward..... but i dint know i was surprised...never do that again with a computer in college


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsHIMAT3lIg


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?45582-Maynlavigne


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/8165487/800

oh haha that image XD


----------



## Greggy (Oct 12, 2016)

http://zombiemiki.tumblr.com/post/103720867717/a-pile-of-strawberry-jam-filled-pokemon-bread
I was hungry and craving for some Pokemon and I love eating buns... Don't judge me.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 12, 2016)

Smol cricket


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

Udju Azul di Yonta

oh lol was looking up this movie


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 12, 2016)

The 15 Most Disturbing Illustrations From “Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark”


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 12, 2016)

“It is the bloody business which informs thus to mine eyes” (2.1, 48-49)


----------



## vel (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?390940-so-i-finally-bought-overwatch


----------



## Varil (Oct 13, 2016)

https://archiveofourown.org/works/314773


...oh, oops.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IAlrXheQ7I


----------



## lars708 (Oct 13, 2016)

BTEC National Diploma in Business		 
Unit 01: The Business Environment			
Assignment 01.1: Two businesses on our doorstep
BTEC-qualification	National Diploma in Business
BTEC-unit number and title	01: The Business Environment
Assignment	01.1: Two businesses on our doorstep (Research two local contrasting businesses, covering purpose, ownership, organisational structure and strategic planning)

Students name	
Student number	
Class & year	
Assessor name	
Date issued		Completion date	
Submission date		Unit code	
Resubmission date	
Credit value	          10	Guided learning hours	        60

Learner Declaration

I certify that the work submitted for this assignment is my own and all research sources are fully acknowledged.

Learner signature:                                                                            Date:



Internal verification. This assignment has been verified as being fit for purpose.
Model assignment author(s)	Peter Ejiofor	Version	0.9	Date	
Quality adviser Edexcel		Date	
Assessor name	
Assessor signature		Date	
Internal Verifier	
Signature	
	Date	

___________________

Whoa


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/sophiegadd...m-up-kid-logic?utm_term=.vaNVe7xVz#.ul724PG2O


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...NGRmNmFiXkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyMjUyMTE3MTc@._V1_.jpg

oh ye some movie poster


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

I hope I don't murder me
I hope I don't burden you
If I do, I do


hahahaha lyrics.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 14, 2016)

hey guys im gonna throw a pizza in the cookerator


----------



## Licorice (Oct 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fVqfFratOk


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2016)

http://67.media.tumblr.com/eb7940faa2206efffe1cae0321bc35b9/tumblr_inline_nm38qr7zGL1t7u8e3_540.png


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 14, 2016)

and they don't stop coming


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

マリンスーツ


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 15, 2016)

https://danielx.net/composer/#3a0cc8a0983b17b6734ad9e004caca3e


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 15, 2016)

https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/616542814319415296/McCTpH_E.jpg


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

05:36 PM - kianli clicked Like for this post: Place your random thoughts. by Nanako
Can the school just fire...
05:23 PM - Nicole. clicked Like for this post: Hybrids, Saplings, Clovers & Bushes [Accepting Additional Requests] by Nanako
bump ~
05:08 PM - NeonxVandal clicked Like for this post: Which Villager did you just lose? by Nanako
Awh bad luck I guess ...
05:02 PM - ShayminSkies clicked Like for this post: Do you like school? by Nanako
I'm happy b/c I'm going...
05:01 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Do you like school? by ShayminSkies
I'm happy b/c I'm going...
04:57 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Rate the signature above you! by Worldsvamp
10/10
04:56 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Compliment the user above you by Whiteflamingo
Hydrangeas are one of my...
04:55 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Rate the Avatar above You. by kianli
10/10
04:36 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Muffy the uchi sheep by PrincessAurora
I'd like to take her if...
04:27 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Muffy the uchi sheep by PrincessAurora
Muffy the uchi sheep...
03:56 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Compliment the user above you by Worldsvamp
what kind of flowers are...
03:52 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Compliment the user above you by KeatAlex
You're pretty darn...
02:34 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: [Tips] How to cheat the system (Tbt receiving) by Oblivia
I just want to address a...
02:06 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Your Opinions by Azure
Pushy vegetarians/vegans...
02:00 PM - Amherst clicked Like for this post: Which Villager did you just lose? by Nanako
Awh bad luck I guess ...
12:31 PM - Amherst clicked Like for this post: &#55357;&#56538; Literary / Bookish Villagers? &#55357;&#56534; by Nanako
I know goodie liked...
12:30 PM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: Villager Popularity List by Elin1O
Bump ~ rip villager...
11:01 AM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: ✩ ~ CLOSED FOREVER ~ ✩ ~ Nana's Cycling ~ ✩ by Sibero78
Hi! How much for...
10:51 AM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: LF: Merengue FT: Bells, Orderables, Hybrids, Mushrooms, Bushes, More by Jake
Looking for villager...
09:53 AM - Nanako clicked Like for this post: ✩ ~ CLOSED FOREVER ~ ✩ ~ Nana's Cycling ~ ✩ by Elin1O
Yeah, it's quite weird...


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

Death Row


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

100px-Agnes
Agnes	Pig
Canberra
Canberra	Koala
Charlise NL
Charlise	Bear
Hannah
Cherry	Dog
Deirdre
Deirdre	Deer
Aida
Diva	Frog
Flo
Flo	Penguin
Ovinia
Frita	Sheep
FuchsiaNL
Fuchsia	Deer
Hazel
Hazel	Squirrel
Katt
Katt	Cat
Mirako
Mira	Rabbit
Muffy2
Muffy	Sheep
Pashmina
Pashmina	Goat
Phoebe
Phoebe	Ostrich
Rachel
Paula	Bear
Ren?e
Ren?e	Rhino
Rocket No 4 ACNL
Rocket	Gorilla
Cherry (villager)
Shari	Monkey
Sylvia
Sylvia	Kangaroo
Anessa
Tammy	Cub
Names in other languages
Flag of South Korea 단활-Danhwal

Flag of Spain Dulce-Meaning something sweet or sugary

Trivia
Uchi villagers are the last to wake up in the morning, at 11:00 AM.
They will almost always give the player medicine when they have been stung by bees.
The Japanese name 'uchi' is a personal pronoun that is feminine and informal, but does not give off an aura of cuteness the way pronouns like 'atashi' do.
Uchi villagers can be known to give hybrids, but only in letters.
They are the least common personality, with only 21 villagers so far.

 [Expand]  Personalities
Categories:
Articles with conjectural titles Personalities Uchi Villagers
Help us grow Animal Crossing Wiki!
GET STARTED
Trending Fandom Articles

 NYCC: Did 'The Walking Dead' Accidentally Reveal Negan's Victim?
NYCC: Did 'The Walking Dead' Accidentally Reveal Negan's Victim?
 15 Must-See Fall 2016 Anime
15 Must-See Fall 2016 Anime
 Five Theories About 'Five Nights at Freddy's Sister Location'
Five Theories About 'Five Nights at Freddy's Sister Location'
 Top 5 ‘Sister Location’ FNAF Story Reveals
Top 5 ‘Sister Location’ FNAF Story Reveals
 ‘Dirk Gently’s Holistic Detective Agency’ Escape Room
‘Dirk Gently’s Holistic Detective Agency’ Escape Room
Recent Wiki Activity

Agnes
edited by Superjellysmashbros 20 hours ago
Pietro
edited by Myelle 1 day ago
Hazel (New Leaf)
edited by Pichu11223366 1 day ago
Claudia
edited by Pichu11223366 1 day ago
See more >
Chat
Animal Crossing Wiki
 Start a Chat
Also on FandomRandom Wiki
Games
Movies
TV
Explore Wikis
Follow Us

Overview

About
Careers
Press
Contact
Wikia.org
Terms of Use
Privacy Policy
Global Sitemap
Local Sitemap
Community

Community Central
Support
Fan Contributor Program
WAM Score
Help
Can't find a community you love? Create your own and start something epic.
START A WIKI
Community Apps

Take your favorite fandoms with you and never miss a beat.
Advertise

Media Kit
Contact
Animal Crossing Wiki is a Fandom Games Community. Content is available under CC-BY-SA.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-95-ZuYF9e...AAA6Q/CDONXB61beY/s1600/portugal-jpalma04.jpg

oh lol


----------



## Capeet (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-95-ZuYF9e...AAA6Q/CDONXB61beY/s1600/portugal-jpalma04.jpg
> 
> oh lol


http://img0.rtp.pt/icm//thumb/phpTh...200023a4b5&w=473&sx=0&sy=0&sw=640&sh=413&q=75

Branco is not approving


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

Cosmic Kid said:


> http://img0.rtp.pt/icm//thumb/phpTh...200023a4b5&w=473&sx=0&sy=0&sw=640&sh=413&q=75
> 
> Branco is not approving



chato 
http://www.bulhosa.pt/images/products/9723710978.JPG


----------



## Capeet (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> chato
> http://www.bulhosa.pt/images/products/9723710978.JPG


https://i.ytimg.com/vi/_Adp77ivpT8/hqdefault.jpg

gtfo Derpio


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

i said no salt branco

http://www.bulhosa.pt/images/products/9723710978.JPG


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

Popular
Cats
Cubs
Deer
Dogs
Ducks
Frogs
Hamsters
Horses
Octopi
Rabbits
Squirrels
Wolves

Not Popular
Alligators
Anteaters
Bears
Birds
Bulls
Chickens
Hippos
Cows
Eagles
Elephants
Goats
Gorillas
Kangaroos
Koalas
Lions
Mice
Monkeys
Ostriches
Penguins
Pigs
Rhinos
Sheep
Tigers


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 16, 2016)

Somebody said that she's Palutena's long-lost sister. 

Actually, these two don't share any similarities other than wings made of magic and a nice dress.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 16, 2016)

:clap:


----------



## mintellect (Oct 16, 2016)

Fill in the thought/speech bubbles! The entry that gets the most votes will win a $10 gift card! 

TO ENTER:
❶ Sticker this post.
❷ Repost with text.
❸ Post in your diary with #SayWhat.
❹ Comment "done" here.
DEADLINE: 10/15/16 
Have fun & Good Luck~!!

:Cherri Clouds


----------



## Greggy (Oct 16, 2016)

i'm pulling off a van gogh angst in myself but not in my art


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 16, 2016)

Style Board.pdf

aight


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 16, 2016)

here's a relevant video


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

Ocean foot
Take me by the snoot
Lead me to the root
Which is home to Groot


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

painchri589 (i kept spelling their username wrong on pokeheroes that's why i have it copied)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5467/2209/320/fausto.jpg

lmao that pic "fausto wants YOU!"


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 17, 2016)

http://wanwan.moe/

wha t


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

4am-9 am, 4pm-9pm (Mar-Jun)
4am-9pm (Sept-Nov)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 17, 2016)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...acht_bei_Issus_(Alte_Pinakothek,_München).jpg


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

Ich am die Schule.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 17, 2016)

var A = window;
var E = document;

var debugMode = false;

var posX, posY;
var lastX, lastY;

var lastFrame;
var currentFrame;

var initialLoad = true;
var buttonIndex = 0;
var maxButtons = 20;
var buttons = new Array(maxButtons);
for (var i = 0; i < maxButtons; i++)
    buttons_ = new Array(3);

var auraEnabled = false;
var auraTime = 0;
var auraRadius = 10;

var markerEnabled = false;

var movementEnabled = true;

var imageScale = 1.0;
var imgData = [ [17,49,17,57],
[18,44,18,52],
[18,55,18,59],
[19,41,19,46],
[19,58,19,60],
[20,40,20,42],
[20,60,20,62],
[21,38,21,40],
[21,61,21,63],
[22,37,22,39],
[22,62,22,64],
[23,37,23,38],
[23,63,23,65],
[24,36,24,37],
[24,64,24,65],
[25,35,25,37],
[25,65,25,66],
[26,34,26,36],
[26,65,26,67],
[27,33,27,35],
[27,66,27,67],
[28,32,28,34],
[28,67,28,68],
[29,32,29,34],
[29,67,29,68],
[30,31,30,33],
[30,67,30,69],
[31,31,31,32],
[31,68,31,69],
[32,31,32,32],
[32,68,32,69],
[33,30,33,31],
[33,55,33,59],
[33,68,33,69],
[34,30,34,31],
[34,53,34,58],
[34,59,34,61],
[34,68,34,70],
[35,29,35,31],
[35,52,35,57],
[35,61,35,62],
[35,69,35,70],
[36,29,36,30],
[36,50,36,57],
[36,62,36,63],
[36,69,36,70],
[37,29,37,30],
[37,50,37,58],
[37,62,37,63],
[37,69,37,70],
[38,28,38,30],
[38,49,38,58],
[38,69,38,71],
[38,108,38,115],
[39,28,39,29],
[39,49,39,57],
[39,63,39,64],
[39,70,39,71],
[39,107,39,110],
[39,114,39,116],
[40,28,40,35],
[40,48,40,57],
[40,63,40,64],
[40,70,40,71],
[40,107,40,109],
[40,116,40,117],
[41,27,41,32],
[41,35,41,36],
[41,48,41,57],
[41,63,41,64],
[41,70,41,71],
[41,107,41,108],
[41,117,41,118],
[42,26,42,32],
[42,36,42,37],
[42,48,42,56],
[42,62,42,64],
[42,70,42,72],
[42,107,42,108],
[42,118,42,119],
[43,25,43,32],
[43,36,43,38],
[43,41,43,42],
[43,48,43,56],
[43,62,43,63],
[43,70,43,72],
[43,107,43,108],
[43,118,43,119],
[44,25,44,32],
[44,37,44,38],
[44,40,44,41],
[44,47,44,55],
[44,61,44,63],
[44,71,44,72],
[44,107,44,108],
[44,118,44,119],
[45,24,45,32],
[45,37,45,40],
[45,48,45,50],
[45,59,45,62],
[45,71,45,72],
[45,107,45,108],
[45,118,45,119],
[46,24,46,32],
[46,37,46,40],
[46,49,46,51],
[46,58,46,60],
[46,71,46,72],
[46,107,46,108],
[46,119,46,120],
[47,23,47,32],
[47,37,47,39],
[47,50,47,53],
[47,55,47,58],
[47,71,47,73],
[47,107,47,108],
[47,119,47,120],
[48,23,48,31],
[48,36,48,39],
[48,52,48,56],
[48,72,48,73],
[48,107,48,108],
[48,119,48,120],
[49,23,49,30],
[49,35,49,38],
[49,62,49,65],
[49,72,49,73],
[49,106,49,108],
[49,119,49,120],
[50,24,50,29],
[50,34,50,38],
[50,43,50,46],
[50,61,50,64],
[50,72,50,74],
[50,106,50,108],
[50,119,50,120],
[51,24,51,28],
[51,32,51,34],
[51,36,51,37],
[51,40,51,42],
[51,45,51,46],
[51,58,51,62],
[51,72,51,74],
[51,106,51,108],
[51,119,51,120],
[52,25,52,32],
[52,36,52,37],
[52,45,52,46],
[52,56,52,60],
[52,73,52,74],
[52,106,52,108],
[52,119,52,120],
[53,26,53,28],
[53,35,53,37],
[53,44,53,46],
[53,55,53,58],
[53,73,53,74],
[53,106,53,107],
[53,119,53,120],
[54,26,54,27],
[54,36,54,38],
[54,41,54,45],
[54,52,54,56],
[54,73,54,75],
[54,106,54,107],
[54,119,54,120],
[55,26,55,27],
[55,37,55,44],
[55,50,55,54],
[55,74,55,75],
[55,106,55,107],
[55,119,55,120],
[56,26,56,27],
[56,47,56,51],
[56,74,56,75],
[56,106,56,107],
[56,119,56,120],
[57,26,57,27],
[57,45,57,49],
[57,74,57,76],
[57,106,57,107],
[57,119,57,120],
[58,26,58,27],
[58,42,58,46],
[58,74,58,76],
[58,106,58,107],
[58,115,58,116],
[58,118,58,119],
[59,26,59,28],
[59,39,59,44],
[59,75,59,76],
[59,105,59,107],
[59,118,59,119],
[60,27,60,28],
[60,37,60,41],
[60,75,60,77],
[60,105,60,106],
[60,118,60,119],
[60,124,60,125],
[61,27,61,28],
[61,33,61,38],
[61,76,61,77],
[61,105,61,106],
[61,117,61,118],
[61,123,61,127],
[62,27,62,28],
[62,30,62,35],
[62,76,62,78],
[62,104,62,106],
[62,116,62,118],
[62,122,62,124],
[62,126,62,128],
[63,27,63,28],
[63,30,63,31],
[63,77,63,78],
[63,98,63,102],
[63,104,63,105],
[63,116,63,117],
[63,121,63,123],
[63,126,63,128],
[64,27,64,28],
[64,77,64,79],
[64,95,64,105],
[64,116,64,118],
[64,119,64,121],
[64,126,64,128],
[65,27,65,29],
[65,68,65,69],
[65,78,65,79],
[65,92,65,96],
[65,103,65,105],
[65,115,65,120],
[65,123,65,126],
[65,127,65,128],
[66,28,66,29],
[66,63,66,64],
[66,68,66,70],
[66,78,66,80],
[66,91,66,93],
[66,103,66,104],
[66,117,66,118],
[66,127,66,128],
[67,28,67,29],
[67,63,67,64],
[67,69,67,70],
[67,79,67,80],
[67,89,67,91],
[67,103,67,104],
[67,126,67,128],
[68,28,68,29],
[68,64,68,65],
[68,69,68,70],
[68,79,68,81],
[68,87,68,89],
[68,102,68,104],
[68,120,68,131],
[69,28,69,29],
[69,69,69,70],
[69,80,69,82],
[69,87,69,88],
[69,102,69,103],
[69,122,69,132],
[70,29,70,30],
[70,70,70,71],
[70,80,70,82],
[70,85,70,87],
[70,101,70,113],
[70,132,70,133],
[71,29,71,30],
[71,65,71,66],
[71,70,71,71],
[71,81,71,83],
[71,85,71,86],
[71,91,71,92],
[71,99,71,116],
[71,132,71,133],
[72,29,72,30],
[72,65,72,66],
[72,70,72,71],
[72,81,72,85],
[72,91,72,94],
[72,97,72,100],
[72,115,72,118],
[72,132,72,134],
[73,29,73,30],
[73,70,73,72],
[73,81,73,85],
[73,94,73,99],
[73,118,73,120],
[73,132,73,133],
[74,29,74,30],
[74,71,74,72],
[74,81,74,84],
[74,95,74,98],
[74,119,74,120],
[74,132,74,133],
[75,30,75,31],
[75,66,75,67],
[75,71,75,72],
[75,82,75,84],
[75,94,75,96],
[75,120,75,121],
[75,128,75,129],
[75,131,75,133],
[76,30,76,31],
[76,66,76,67],
[76,71,76,72],
[76,83,76,84],
[76,89,76,90],
[76,94,76,95],
[76,121,76,122],
[76,124,76,125],
[76,129,76,132],
[77,30,77,31],
[77,72,77,73],
[77,83,77,84],
[77,93,77,94],
[77,121,77,123],
[77,129,77,132],
[78,30,78,32],
[78,67,78,68],
[78,72,78,73],
[78,84,78,85],
[78,92,78,93],
[78,122,78,123],
[78,125,78,129],
[79,30,79,32],
[79,67,79,68],
[79,72,79,73],
[79,85,79,86],
[79,91,79,93],
[79,122,79,128],
[80,31,80,32],
[80,67,80,68],
[80,72,80,74],
[80,91,80,92],
[80,122,80,123],
[81,31,81,33],
[81,73,81,74],
[81,91,81,92],
[81,123,81,124],
[82,31,82,33],
[82,68,82,69],
[82,73,82,74],
[82,102,82,103],
[82,123,82,124],
[83,32,83,33],
[83,68,83,69],
[83,73,83,74],
[83,101,83,102],
[83,123,83,124],
[84,32,84,33],
[84,68,84,69],
[84,73,84,74],
[84,123,84,124],
[85,32,85,34],
[85,69,85,70],
[85,73,85,74],
[85,123,85,124],
[86,33,86,35],
[86,69,86,70],
[86,74,86,75],
[86,123,86,124],
[87,34,87,35],
[87,74,87,75],
[87,123,87,124],
[88,34,88,36],
[88,70,88,71],
[88,75,88,76],
[88,122,88,124],
[89,35,89,36],
[89,70,89,71],
[89,75,89,81],
[89,122,89,123],
[90,35,90,37],
[90,71,90,72],
[90,81,90,84],
[90,121,90,123],
[91,36,91,37],
[91,71,91,72],
[91,84,91,85],
[91,121,91,122],
[92,36,92,38],
[92,70,92,71],
[92,84,92,85],
[92,121,92,122],
[93,37,93,39],
[93,70,93,71],
[93,76,93,78],
[93,83,93,85],
[93,120,93,122],
[94,38,94,39],
[94,69,94,70],
[94,77,94,83],
[94,120,94,121],
[95,38,95,40],
[95,69,95,70],
[95,73,95,74],
[95,77,95,78],
[95,119,95,121],
[96,39,96,41],
[96,69,96,70],
[96,73,96,74],
[96,77,96,78],
[96,104,96,105],
[96,119,96,120],
[97,40,97,41],
[97,69,97,70],
[97,73,97,75],
[97,77,97,78],
[97,118,97,120],
[98,40,98,42],
[98,69,98,70],
[98,73,98,76],
[98,78,98,79],
[98,117,98,119],
[99,41,99,43],
[99,69,99,70],
[99,73,99,74],
[99,75,99,78],
[99,108,99,109],
[99,117,99,118],
[100,42,100,44],
[100,69,100,71],
[100,72,100,73],
[100,76,100,78],
[100,116,100,118],
[101,43,101,45],
[101,70,101,72],
[101,115,101,117],
[102,43,102,45],
[102,114,102,116],
[103,44,103,46],
[103,113,103,115],
[104,45,104,47],
[104,111,104,114],
[105,46,105,48],
[105,109,105,113],
[106,47,106,48],
[106,107,106,111],
[107,48,107,49],
[107,101,107,109],
[108,48,108,51],
[108,101,108,105],
[109,49,109,52],
[109,103,109,104],
[110,51,110,54],
[110,96,110,98],
[110,103,110,104],
[111,52,111,55],
[111,94,111,98],
[111,103,111,104],
[112,54,112,57],
[112,92,112,95],
[112,97,112,98],
[112,103,112,104],
[113,55,113,59],
[113,90,113,93],
[113,97,113,99],
[113,103,113,105],
[114,57,114,61],
[114,87,114,92],
[114,98,114,99],
[114,103,114,105],
[115,59,115,65],
[115,83,115,90],
[115,98,115,99],
[115,104,115,105],
[116,61,116,87],
[116,98,116,99],
[116,104,116,105],
[117,66,117,82],
[117,98,117,100],
[117,104,117,105],
[118,70,118,71],
[118,74,118,75],
[118,99,118,100],
[118,104,118,106],
[119,70,119,71],
[119,74,119,76],
[119,91,119,93],
[119,99,119,100],
[119,105,119,106],
[120,70,120,71],
[120,74,120,76],
[120,88,120,101],
[120,105,120,106],
[121,70,121,71],
[121,74,121,76],
[121,88,121,90],
[121,98,121,101],
[121,105,121,107],
[122,70,122,71],
[122,74,122,76],
[122,89,122,91],
[122,106,122,107],
[123,69,123,71],
[123,74,123,76],
[123,90,123,92],
[123,106,123,107],
[124,69,124,71],
[124,74,124,75],
[124,91,124,94],
[124,106,124,107],
[125,69,125,71],
[125,74,125,75],
[125,92,125,95],
[125,106,125,107],
[126,69,126,70],
[126,75,126,76],
[126,94,126,97],
[126,106,126,108],
[127,69,127,70],
[127,75,127,76],
[127,96,127,99],
[127,107,127,108],
[128,69,128,71],
[128,74,128,76],
[128,98,128,103],
[128,107,128,108],
[129,69,129,71],
[129,74,129,75],
[129,101,129,108],
[130,58,130,63],
[130,70,130,71],
[130,74,130,75],
[131,57,131,59],
[131,63,131,66],
[131,69,131,71],
[131,74,131,75],
[132,58,132,59],
[132,65,132,68],
[132,69,132,71],
[132,74,132,75],
[133,58,133,60],
[133,67,133,71],
[133,74,133,75],
[134,59,134,61],
[134,68,134,70],
[134,74,134,75],
[135,60,135,62],
[135,74,135,75],
[136,61,136,63],
[136,73,136,75],
[137,62,137,65],
[137,73,137,75],
[138,64,138,66],
[138,73,138,74],
[139,65,139,68],
[139,72,139,74],
[140,67,140,74],
[141,70,141,73],
];

var fontSize = 2;
var letterOffset = 0;
var alphabet = new Array(200);
alphabet[58] = [
    [0,0,0,1],
    [2,0,2,1]
];
alphabet[40] = [
    [0,2,1,0],
    [2,2,1,0]
];
alphabet[41] = [
    [0,0,1,2],
    [2,0,1,2]
];
alphabet[63] = [
    [1,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,1,2],
    [1,2,1,1],
    [1,1,2,1]
];
alphabet[97] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,2,2],
    [1,0,1,2]
];
alphabet[98] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,2,2],
    [2,2,2,0],
    [1,0,1,2]
];
alphabet[99] = [
    [2,2,2,0],
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2]
];
alphabet[100] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,1],
    [0,1,1,2],
    [1,2,2,1],
    [2,1,2,0]
];
alphabet[101] = [
    [2,2,2,0],
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [1,0,1,2]
];
alphabet[102] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [1,0,1,2]
];
alphabet[103] = [
    [1,1,1,2],
    [1,2,2,2],
    [2,2,2,0],
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2]
];
alphabet[104] = [
    [0,0,2,0],
    [0,2,2,2],
    [1,0,1,2]
];
alphabet[105] = [
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,1,2,1],
    [2,0,2,2]
];
alphabet[106] = [
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,1,2,1],
    [2,0,2,1]
];
alphabet[107] = [
    [0,0,2,0],
    [1,0,0,2],
    [1,0,2,2]
];
alphabet[108] = [
    [0,0,2,0],
    [2,0,2,2]
];
alphabet[109] = [
    [0,0,2,0],
    [0,0,2,1],
    [2,1,0,2],
    [0,2,2,2]
];
alphabet[110] = [
    [0,0,2,0],
    [0,0,2,2],
    [0,2,2,2]
];
alphabet[111] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,2,2],
    [2,2,2,0]
];
alphabet[112] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,1,2],
    [1,2,1,0]
];
alphabet[113] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,2,2],
    [2,2,2,0],
    [1,1,2,2]
];
alphabet[114] = [
    [2,0,0,0],
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,1,2],
    [1,2,1,0],
    [1,1,2,2]
];
alphabet[115] = [
    [0,0,0,2],
    [1,0,1,2],
    [2,0,2,2],
    [0,0,1,0],
    [1,2,2,2]
];
alphabet[116] = [
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,1,2,1]
];
alphabet[117] = [
    [0,0,2,0],
    [0,2,2,2],
    [2,0,2,2]
];
alphabet[118] = [
    [0,0,2,1],
    [0,2,2,1]
];
alphabet[119] = [
    [0,0,2,0],
    [0,2,2,2],
    [2,0,1,1],
    [2,2,1,1]
];
alphabet[120] = [
    [0,0,2,2],
    [2,0,0,2]
];
alphabet[121] = [
    [0,0,1,1],
    [0,2,1,1],
    [1,1,2,1]
];
alphabet[122] = [
    [0,0,0,2],
    [0,2,2,0],
    [2,0,2,2]
];


function sa(f) {
    return f << 1
}

function ta(f) {
    return f << 1
}

function U() {
    //return E.pointerLockElement === y || E.mozPointerLockElement === y || E.webkitPointerLockElement === y
}

function ba() {
    a.fillStyle = "#000000";
    a.font = "35px NovaSquare";
    a.fillText("Please do not embed our website, thank you.", 400 - a.measureText("Please do not embed our website, thank you.").width / 2, 300);
    a.font = "16px NovaSquare";
    a.fillText("Play the game on http://cursors.io/", 400 - a.measureText("Play the game on http://cursors.io/").width /
        2, 330);
    top.location = "http://cursors.io";
    throw "Please do not embed our website, thank you.";
}

function ua(f) {
    V(f)
}

// Apparently unimportant
function W(f, b) {
    J = f;
    K = b;
    k = v = f;
    q = w = b;
    B = v << 1;
    C = w << 1
}

// Handles clicking
function va(f) {
    if (D) return L = !1, V(f), !1;
    //U() ? X || (X = !0, W(k, q)) : (X = !1, D || M.checked || y.requestPointerLock && y.requestPointerLock());
    if (L) L = !1, Q();
    else if (V(f), (f.ctrlKey || f.shiftKey) && !H.checked) Y = !0, R = k, S = q;
    else if (100 < t - ca && v == k && w == q) {
        ca = t;
        I.push([v << 1, w << 1, t]);
        wa(v, w, 10);
        var b = [v, w];
        N.push(b);
        setTimeout(function() {
            N.remove(b)
        }, 1E3)
    }
    return !1
}

// Apparently unimportant
function xa(f) {
    Y = !1
}

// Sets local storage for cursor lock and drawing
function ya() {
    A.localStorage && M && (A.localStorage.setItem("noCursorLock", M.checked ? "1" : "0"), A.localStorage.setItem("noDrawings", H.checked ? "1" : "0"))
}

// Handles mouse movement and drawing
function V(f) {
    if (U()) {
        var b = f.webkitMovementX || f.mozMovementX || f.movementX || 0;
        f = f.webkitMovementY || f.mozMovementY || f.movementY || 0;
        300 > Math.abs(b) + Math.abs(f) && (B += b, C += f, v = B >> 1, w = C >> 1)
    } else f.offsetX ? (B = f.offsetX, C = f.offsetY) : f.layerX && (B = f.layerX, C = f.layerY), v = B >> 1, w = C >> 1;
    k = v, q = w; /* Changed to allow movement through walls */
    lastX = posX;
    lastY = posY;
    posX = k;
    posY = q;
    if (debugMode) console.log(v + ", " + w);
    if (Z(), !U() || v == k && w == q || (f = b = 0, v > k && (b = 1),
            w > q && (f = 1), v = k, w = q, B = (v << 1) + b, C = (w << 1) + f), Y && (R != k || S != q) && 50 < t - da) {
        b = R;
        f = S;
        var a = k,
            d = q;
        if (!D && null != u && u.readyState == WebSocket.OPEN) {
            var g = new ArrayBuffer(9),
                e = new DataView(g);

            e.setUint8(0, 3);
            e.setUint16(1, b, !0);
            e.setUint16(3, f, !0);
            e.setUint16(5, a, !0);
            e.setUint16(7, d, !0);
            u.send(g)

            if (markerEnabled) {
                e.setUint8(0, 3);
                e.setUint16(1, b+2, !0);
                e.setUint16(3, f, !0);
                e.setUint16(5, a+2, !0);
                e.setUint16(7, d, !0);
                u.send(g)
                e.setUint8(0, 3);
                e.setUint16(1, b, !0);
                e.setUint16(3, f+2, !0);
                e.setUint16(5, a, !0);
                e.setUint16(7, d+2, !0);
                u.send(g)
                e.setUint8(0, 3);
                e.setUint16(1, b-2, !0);
                e.setUint16(3, f, !0);
                e.setUint16(5, a-2, !0);
                e.setUint16(7, d, !0);
                u.send(g)
                e.setUint8(0, 3);
                e.setUint16(1, b, !0);
                e.setUint16(3, f-2, !0);
                e.setUint16(5, a, !0);
                e.setUint16(7, d-2, !0);
                u.send(g)
            }
        }
        R = k;
        S = q;
        da = t
    }
}

// Apparently not important
function Z() {
    ea(k, q) && Q();
    if (z(k, q)) {
        var a;
        a: {
            a = k;
            var b = q,
                c = [],
                d = new Uint8Array(12E4);
            c.push([a, b]);
            d[a + 400 * b] = 1;
            do {
                var g = c.shift(),
                    e = g[0],
                    g = g[1];
                if (!(0 > e || 0 > g || 400 <= e || 300 <= g)) {
                    if (!z(e, g)) {
                        a = {
                            x: e,
                            y: g
                        };
                        break a
                    }
                    d[e -
                        1 + 400 * g] || (c.push([e - 1, g]), d[e - 1 + 400 * g] = 1);
                    d[e + 1 + 400 * g] || (c.push([e + 1, g]), d[e + 1 + 400 * g] = 1);
                    d[e + 400 * (g - 1)] || (c.push([e, g - 1]), d[e + 400 * (g - 1)] = 1);
                    d[e + 400 * (g + 1)] || (c.push([e, g + 1]), d[e + 400 * (g + 1)] = 1)
                }
            } while (0 < c.length);
            a = {
                x: a,
                y: b
            }
        }
        k = a.x;
        q = a.y
    }
    if (k != v || q != w) a = fa(k, q, v, w), k = a.x, q = a.y;
    ea(k, q) && Q()
}

// Cleans up map on level transition
function $() {
    console.log("Next map");
    initialLoad = true;
    for (var i = 0; i < maxButtons; i++)
        buttons = new Array(3);
    buttonIndex = 0;
    T.set(za);
    r = [];
    I = [];
    O = []
}

// Enables image smoothing
function ga(f) {
    a.imageSmoothingEnabled = f;
    a.mozImageSmoothingEnabled = f;
    a.oImageSmoothingEnabled = f;
    a.webkitImageSmoothingEnabled = f
}

// Prints connected message
function Aa() {
    $();
    console.log("Connected!")
}

// Prints socket closed message
function Ba(a) {
    $();
    console.log("Socket closed: " + a.reason)
}

// Prints socket error message
function Ca(a) {
    console.log("Socket error")
}

// Gets strings, but without it the map won't load
function Da(a, b) {
    for (var c = "", d = 0, g = 0; 0 != (g = a.getUint8(b)); ++b) d <<= 8, d |= g, g & 128 || (c += String.fromCharCode(d), d = 0);
    0 != d && (c += String.fromCharCode(d));
    return [c, b + 1]
}

// You get a TERRIBLE framerate if you remove the contents of this function
function Ea(a, b) {
    setTimeout(function() {
        var c = a.getUint16(b, !0),
            d = 0;
        a: for (; d < c; d++) {
            for (var g = a.getUint16(b + 2 + 4 * d, !0), e = a.getUint16(b + 4 + 4 * d, !0), n = 0; n < N.length; n++) {
                var l = N[n];
                if (l[0] == g && l[1] == e) {
                    N.splice(n, 1);
                    continue a
                }
            }
            I.push([g << 1, e << 1, t])
        }
    }, 100);
    return b +
        2 + 4 * a.getUint16(b, !0)
}

// Apparently not important
function Fa(a, b) {
    !H.checked && setTimeout(function() {
        for (var c = a.getUint16(b, !0), d = 0; d < c; d++) {
            var g = a.getUint16(b + 2 + 8 * d, !0),
                e = a.getUint16(b + 4 + 8 * d, !0),
                n = a.getUint16(b + 6 + 8 * d, !0),
                l = a.getUint16(b + 8 + 8 * d, !0);
            O.push([g << 1, e << 1, n << 1, l << 1, t])
        }
    }, 50);
    return b + 2 + 8 * a.getUint16(b, !0)
}

// Draws the level. Or at least, without it the level doesn't show up.
function Ga(a) {
    buttonIndex = 0;
    initialLoad = false;
    a = a.data;
    var b = new DataView(a);
    switch (b.getUint8(0)) {
        case 0: // If this doesn't run then you see two of your cursor. One of them lags behind
            ha = b.getUint32(1, !0);
            break;
        case 1: // Without this, doors don't show up
            var c;
            ia = c = b.getUint16(1, !0);
            ja = 100 <= c;
            var d = [],
                g;
            for (g in F) F.hasOwnProperty(g) && d.push(g);
            for (var e =
                    0; e < c; e++) {
                g = b.getUint32(3 + 8 * e, !0);
                var n = b.getUint16(7 + 8 * e, !0),
                    l = b.getUint16(9 + 8 * e, !0);
                if (g != ha)
                    if (null != F[g]) {
                        for (var p = 0; p < d.length; p++)
                            if (d[p] == g) {
                                d.splice(p, 1);
                                break
                            }
                        g = F[g];
                        g.oldX = g.getX();
                        g.oldY = g.getY();
                        g.newX = n;
                        g.newY = l;
                        g.time = t
                    } else F[g] = new ka(n, l)
            }
            for (e = 0; e < d.length; e++) delete F[d[e]];
            c = Ea(b, 3 + 8 * c);
            g = b.getUint16(c, !0);
            c += 2;
            for (d = 0; d < g; d++) {
                a: for (n = b.getUint32(c, !0), e = 0; e < r.length; e++)
                    if (r[e].id == n) {
                        var k = r[e];
                        if (1 == k.type)
                            for (var n = k.x | 0, l = k.y | 0, p = k.width | 0, k = k.height | 0, m = l; m < l + k; ++m)
                                for (var h =
                                        n; h < n + p; ++h) --T[h + 400 * m];
                        r.splice(e, 1);
                        break a
                    }c += 4
            }
            g = b.getUint16(c, !0);
            c += 2;
            for (d = 0; d < g; d++) {
                a: {
                    e = b.getUint32(c, !0);
                    for (n = 0; n < r.length; n++)
                        if (r[n].id == e) {
                            e = r[n];
                            break a
                        }
                    e = {
                        id: e
                    };
                    r.push(e)
                }
                c += 4;c = la(b, c, e)
            }
            c = Fa(b, c);
            if (a.byteLength < c + 4) break;
            aa = b.getUint32(c, !0);
            break;
        case 4: // Without this the level don't show
            $();
            W(b.getUint16(1, !0), b.getUint16(3, !0));
            g = b.getUint16(5, !0);
            c = 7;
            for (d = 0; d < g; d++) e = {}, e.id = b.getUint32(c, !0), c += 4, c = la(b, c, e), r.push(e);
            a.byteLength >= c + 4 ? G = Math.max(G, b.getUint32(c, !0)) : a.byteLength >= c + 2 && (G = Math.max(G, b.getUint16(c, !0)));
            Z();
            break;
        case 5: // Without this things don't trigger unless you are drawing. Also, you can't click buttons.
            W(b.getUint16(1, !0), b.getUint16(3, !0)), 9 <= b.byteLength ? G = Math.max(G, b.getUint32(5, !0)) : 7 <= b.byteLength && (G = Math.max(G, b.getUint16(5, !0))), Z()
    }
}

// Without this, your position only updates if you click or draw
function Q() {
    lastFrame = currentFrame;
    currentFrame = new Date().getTime();

    if (!(D || L || null == u || u.readyState != WebSocket.OPEN || k == J && q == K) && movementEnabled) {
        var a = new ArrayBuffer(9);
            b = new DataView(a);
        b.setUint8(0, 1);
        b.setUint16(1, k, !0);
        b.setUint16(3, q, !0);
        b.setUint32(5, G, !0);
        u.send(a);
        J = k;
        K = q
    }

    if (auraEnabled) // Drawing cursor aura
        drawAura(J, K);
}

// Without this clicking doesn't actually get transmitted to the server
function wa(a, b, numClicks) {
    if (!D && null != u && u.readyState == WebSocket.OPEN) {
        var c = new ArrayBuffer(9),
            d = new DataView(c);
        d.setUint8(0, 2);
        d.setUint16(1, a, !0);
        d.setUint16(3, b, !0);
        d.setUint32(5, G, !0);
        for (var i = 0; i < numClicks; i++) { u.send(c) } // Changed to click multiple times
    }
}

function la(f, b, c) {
    function d() { // Handles drawing stuff
        if (c.type == 4 && initialLoad) {
            c.x = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            buttons[buttonIndex][0] = c.x
            b += 2;
            c.y = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            buttons[buttonIndex][1] = c.y
            b += 2;
            c.width = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.height = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2

            buttonIndex++;
        } else {
            c.x = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.y = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.width = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.height = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2
        }
    }
    function g() { // Handles coloring stuff
        for (var a = f.getUint32(b, !0).toString(16); 6 > a.length a = "0" + a;
        b += 4;
        c.color = "#" + a
    }
    var e = f.getUint8(b);
    b += 1;
    c.type = e;
    switch (e) {
        case 255:
            break;
        case 0: // Draws text
            c.x = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.y = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.size = f.getUint8(b);
            b += 1;
            c.isCentered = !!f.getUint8(b);
            b += 1;
            e = Da(f, b);
            c.text = e[0];
            b = e[1];
            break;
        case 1: // May relate to cursor movement?
            d();
            var n = !c.color;
            g();
            var e = c.x | 0,
                l = c.y | 0,
                p = c.width | 0,
                k = c.height | 0;
            if 
                for (n = l; n < l + k; ++n)
                    for (var m = e; m < e + p; ++m) ++T[m + 400 * n];
            break;
        case 2: // Draws exit points
            d();
            c.isBad = !!f.getUint8(b);
            b += 1;
            break;
        case 3: // Handles the area triggers
            d();
            c.count = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            g();
            break;
        case 4: // Something about buttons, but also affects doors and area triggers
            d();
            c.count ? c.count > f.getUint16(b, !0) && (c.lastClickAt = t) : c.lastClickAt = 0;
            c.count = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            if (initialLoad) buttons[buttonIndex-1][2] = 1;
            b += 2;
            g();
            break;
        case 5:
            c.x = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.y = f.getUint16(b, !0);
            b += 2;
            c.queue = [
                [0, c.x, c.y]
            ];
            c.potentialQueue = [];
            c.explored = new Uint8Array(12E4);
            c.img = a.createImageData(400, 300);
            e = E.createElement("canvas");
            e.width = 400;
            e.height = 300;
            c.canvas = e;
            c.ctx = c.canvas.getContext("2d");
            break;
        default:
            throw Error("Unknown object type " + e);
    }
    return b
}

function ea(a, b) {
    if (-1 != J && -1 != K) {
        var c = fa(J, K, a, b);
        if (c.x != a || c.y != b) return !0
    }
    for (c = 0; c < r.length; c++) {
        var d = r[c];
        if (2 == d.type && !(k < d.x || q < d.y || k >= d.x + d.width || q >= d.y + d.height)) return !0
    }
    return !1
}

function ma() {
    a.clearRect(0, 0, 800, 600);
    a.save();
    if (null != u && u.readyState != WebSocket.OPEN || L) {
        var f;
        if (null == u) f = "Click to begin";
        else switch (u.readyState) {
            case WebSocket.CONNECTING:
                f = "Connecting";
                break;
            case WebSocket.CLOSING:
            case WebSocket.CLOSED:
                f = "Lost connection to server";
                break;
            default:
                f = "Click to begin"
        }
        a.font = "60px NovaSquare";
        a.fillText(f, 400 - a.measureText(f).width / 2, 315);
        na();
        oa(!1)
    } else {
        a.fillStyle = "#000000";
        a.save();
        a.globalAlpha = 1;
        Ha();
        for (f = 0; f < r.length; f++) {
            var b = r[f];
            if (0 == b.type) {
                a.font = b.size + "px NovaSquare";
                var c = b.x << 1,
                    d = b.y << 1;
                b.isCentered && (c -= a.measureText(b.text).width / 2);
                a.fillStyle = "#000000";
                a.fillText(b.text,
                    c, d)
            } else if (1 == b.type) a.fillStyle = b.color, a.fillRect(b.x << 1, b.y << 1, b.width << 1, b.height << 1), a.strokeStyle = "#000000", a.globalAlpha = .2, a.lineWidth = 2, a.strokeRect((b.x << 1) + 1, (b.y << 1) + 1, (b.width << 1) - 2, (b.height << 1) - 2), a.globalAlpha = 1;
            else if (2 == b.type) a.fillStyle = b.isBad ? "#FF0000" : "#00FF00", a.globalAlpha = .2, a.fillRect(b.x << 1, b.y << 1, b.width << 1, b.height << 1), a.globalAlpha = 1;
            else if (3 == b.type) {
                var c = b.x << 1,
                    d = b.y << 1,
                    g = b.width << 1,
                    e = b.height << 1;
                a.fillStyle = b.color;
                a.globalAlpha = .2;
                a.fillRect(c, d, g, e);
                a.globalAlpha =
                    .5;
                a.fillStyle = "#000000";
                40 > b.width || 40 > b.height ? (a.font = "30px NovaSquare", a.fillText(b.count, c + g / 2 - a.measureText(b.count).width / 2, d + e / 2 + 10)) : (a.font = "60px NovaSquare", a.fillText(b.count, c + g / 2 - a.measureText(b.count).width / 2, d + e / 2 + 20));
                a.globalAlpha = 1
            } else if (4 == b.type) {
                c = b.x << 1;
                d = b.y << 1;
                g = b.width << 1;
                e = b.height << 1;
                a.fillStyle = b.color;
                a.strokeStyle = b.color;
                a.globalAlpha = 1;
                a.fillRect(c, d, g, e);
                a.globalAlpha = .2;
                a.fillStyle = "#000000";
                a.fillRect(c, d, g, e);
                a.globalAlpha = 1;
                a.fillStyle = b.color;
                var n = 150 > t - b.lastClickAt,
                    l = n ? 8 : 12;
                a.fillRect(c + l, d + l, g - 2 * l, e - 2 * l);
                a.strokeStyle = "#000000";
                a.globalAlpha = .1;
                a.beginPath();
                a.moveTo(c, d);
                a.lineTo(c + l, d + l);
                a.moveTo(c + g, d);
                a.lineTo(c + g - l, d + l);
                a.moveTo(c, d + e);
                a.lineTo(c + l, d + e - l);
                a.moveTo(c + g, d + e);
                a.lineTo(c + g - l, d + e - l);
                a.moveTo(c, d);
                a.rect(c, d, g, e);
                a.rect(c + l, d + l, g - 2 * l, e - 2 * l);
                a.stroke();
                a.fillStyle = "#000000";
                a.globalAlpha = .5;
                50 > b.width || 50 > b.height ? (a.font = "35px NovaSquare", a.fillText(b.count, c + g / 2 - a.measureText(b.count).width / 2, d + e / 2 + 13)) : (a.font = "45px NovaSquare", a.fillText(b.count,
                    c + g / 2 - a.measureText(b.count).width / 2, d + e / 2 + 16));
                n && (a.fillStyle = "#000000", a.globalAlpha = .15, a.fillRect(c + l, d + l, g - 2 * l, e - 2 * l));
                a.globalAlpha = 1
            } else 5 == b.type && (ga(!1), a.drawImage(b.canvas, 0, 0, 400, 300, 0, 0, 800, 600), ga(!0))
        }
        a.restore();
        D || (a.font = "12px NovaSquare", a.strokeStyle = "#000000", a.fillStyle = "#FFFFFF", a.lineWidth = 2.5, f = ja ? "Area too full, not all cursors are shown" : 30 < ia ? "Area too full, drawing is disabled" : "Use shift+click to draw", a.globalAlpha = .5, a.strokeText(f, 10, 590), a.globalAlpha = 1, a.fillText(f,
            10, 590), 0 != aa && (f = aa + " players online", b = a.measureText(f).width, a.globalAlpha = .5, a.strokeText(f, 790 - b, 590), a.globalAlpha = 1, a.fillText(f, 790 - b, 590)));
        na();
        if (!H.checked) {
            a.save();
            a.strokeStyle = "#000000";
            a.lineWidth = 1;
            t = +new Date;
            for (f = 0; f < O.length; f++) b = O[f], c = 10 - (t - b[4]) / 1E3, 0 >= c ? (O.splice(f, 1), --f) : (1 < c && (c = 1), a.globalAlpha = .3 * c, a.beginPath(), a.moveTo(b[0] - .5, b[1] - .5), a.lineTo(b[2] - .5, b[3] - .5), a.stroke());
            a.restore()
        }
        a.save();
        for (var p in F) F.hasOwnProperty(p) && a.drawImage(P, sa(F[p].getX()) - 6, ta(F[p].getY()) -
            6);
        a.restore();
        oa(!0)
    }
    a.restore();
    A.requestAnimationFrame(ma)
}

function na() { // draws circles when you click
    a.save();
    a.strokeStyle = "#000000";
    t = +new Date;
    for (var f = 0; f < I.length; f++) {
        var b = I[f],
            c = (t - b[2]) / 1E3,
            d = 1 - 2 * c;
        0 >= d ? (I.splice(f, 1), --f) : (c *= 50, a.beginPath(), a.globalAlpha = .3 * d, a.arc(b[0], b[1], c, 0, 2 * Math.PI, !1), a.stroke())
    }
    a.restore()
}

function oa(f) {
    if (D) a.save(), a.globalAlpha = 1, a.drawImage(P, B - 5, C - 5);
    else {
        var b = 0,
            c = 0;
        v != k || w != q ? (a.save(), f && (a.globalAlpha = .2, a.fillStyle = "#FF0000", a.beginPath(), a.arc(B + 2, C + 8, 20, 0, 2 * Math.PI, !1),
            a.fill()), a.globalAlpha = .5, a.drawImage(P, B - 5, C - 5), a.restore()) : (b = B & 1, c = C & 1);
        a.save();
        f && (a.globalAlpha = .2, a.fillStyle = "#FFFF00", a.beginPath(), a.arc((k << 1) + b + 2, (q << 1) + c + 8, 20, 0, 2 * Math.PI, !1), a.fill());
        a.globalAlpha = 1;
        a.drawImage(Ia, (k << 1) + b - 5, (q << 1) + c - 5)
    }
    a.restore()
}

function ka(a, b) {
    this.oldX = this.newX = a;
    this.oldY = this.newY = b;
    this.time = t
}

function pa(a) {
    return a * a * (3 - 2 * a)
}

function fa(a, b, c, d) {
    a |= 0;
    b |= 0;
    c |= 0;
    d |= 0;
    if (z(a, b)) return {
        x: a,
        y: b
    };
    if (a == c && b == d) return {
        x: c,
        y: d
    };
    var g = a,
        e = b;
    c = c - a | 0;
    d = d - b | 0;
    var n =
        0,
        l = 0,
        p = 0,
        k = 0;
    0 > c ? n = -1 : 0 < c && (n = 1);
    0 > d ? l = -1 : 0 < d && (l = 1);
    0 > c ? p = -1 : 0 < c && (p = 1);
    var m = Math.abs(c) | 0,
        h = Math.abs(d) | 0;
    m <= h && (m = Math.abs(d) | 0, h = Math.abs(c) | 0, 0 > d ? k = -1 : 0 < d && (k = 1), p = 0);
    c = m >> 1;
    for (d = 0; d <= m && !z(a, b); d++) g = a, e = b, c += h, c >= m ? (c -= m, a += n, b += l) : (a += p, b += k);
    return {
        x: g,
        y: e
    }
}

function z(a, b) {
    return 0 > a || 400 <= a || 0 > b || 300 <= b ? !0 : T[a + 400 * b]
}

function Ja() {
    for (var a = 0; a < r.length; a++) {
        var b = r[a];
        5 == b.type && Ka(b)
    }
}

function Ka(a) {
    function b(a, b, c) {
        e.push([c, a, b]);
        l[a + 400 * b] = !0;
        g(a, b)
    }

    function c(a, b, c) {
        p.push([c,
            a, b
        ]);
        l[a + 400 * b] = !0
    }

    function d(a, b) {
        return 255 != k[4 * (a + 400 * b) + 3] && !l[a + 400 * b]
    }

    function g(a, b) {
        var c = 4 * (a + 400 * b);
        k[c + 0] = 255;
        k[c + 1] = 153;
        k[c + 2] = 153;
        k[c + 3] = 255
    }
    for (var e = a.queue, k = a.img.data, l = a.explored, p = a.potentialQueue, r = e.length, m = 0; m < p.length; m++) z(p[m][1], p[m][2]) || (g(p[m][1], p[m][2]), e.push(p[m]), p.splice(m, 1), --m);
    for (m = 0; m < r; ++m) z(e[m][1], e[m][2]) && (p.push(e[m]), e.splice(m, 1), --m, --r);
    for (r = 0; 50 > r && 0 != e.length; ++r) {
        for (var h = Number.POSITIVE_INFINITY, q = [e[0]], m = 1; m < e.length; ++m) {
            var x = e[m][0];
            .01 > Math.abs(x - h) ? q.push(e[m]) : x < h && (h = x, q = [e[m]])
        }
        for (m = 0; m < q.length; ++m) {
            var x = q[m][0],
                h = q[m][1],
                s = q[m][2],
                qa = e.indexOf(q[m]); - 1 != qa && e.splice(qa, 1);
            0 < h && d(h - 1, s) && (z(h - 1, s) ? c(h - 1, s, x + 1) : b(h - 1, s, x + 1));
            0 < s && d(h, s - 1) && (z(h, s - 1) ? c(h, s - 1, x + 1) : b(h, s - 1, x + 1));
            400 > h + 1 && d(h + 1, s) && (z(h + 1, s) ? c(h + 1, s, x + 1) : b(h + 1, s, x + 1));
            300 > s + 1 && d(h, s + 1) && (z(h, s + 1) ? c(h, s + 1, x + 1) : b(h, s + 1, x + 1));
            0 < h && 0 < s && d(h - 1, s - 1) && (z(h - 1, s - 1) ? c(h - 1, s - 1, x + Math.SQRT2) : b(h - 1, s - 1, x + Math.SQRT2));
            0 < h && 300 > s + 1 && d(h - 1, s + 1) && (z(h - 1, s + 1) ? c(h - 1, s + 1, x + Math.SQRT2) :
                b(h - 1, s + 1, x + Math.SQRT2));
            400 > h + 1 && 0 < s && d(h + 1, s - 1) && (z(h + 1, s - 1) ? c(h + 1, s - 1, x + Math.SQRT2) : b(h + 1, s - 1, x + Math.SQRT2));
            400 > h + 1 && 300 > s + 1 && d(h + 1, s + 1) && (z(h + 1, s + 1) ? c(h + 1, s + 1, x + Math.SQRT2) : b(h + 1, s + 1, x + Math.SQRT2))
        }
    }
    a.ctx.putImageData(a.img, 0, 0)
}
var y, a, ia = 0,
    v = 0,
    w = 0,
    B = 0,
    C = 0,
    k = 0,
    q = 0,
    J = -1,
    K = -1,
    M = null,
    H = null,
    P = new Image;
P.src = "img/cursor.png";
var Ia = P,
    D = -1 != A.location.search.indexOf("editor"),
    I = [],
    O = [],
    t = 0,
    ca = 0,
    u = null,
    ha = -1,
    F = {},
    aa = 0,
    ja = !1,
    Y = !1,
    R = 0,
    S = 0,
    da = 0,
    X = !1,
    L = !D && !0,
    T = new Uint8Array(12E4),
    r = [],
    N = [];
Array.prototype.remove =
    function(a) {
        a = this.indexOf(a);
        return -1 != a ? (this.splice(a, 1), !0) : !1
    };
var G = 0;
ka.prototype = {
    oldX: 0,
    oldY: 0,
    newX: 0,
    newY: 0,
    time: 0,
    getX: function() {
        var a = this.newX - this.oldX,
            b = (t - this.time) / 100,
            b = pa(0 >= b ? 0 : 1 <= b ? 1 : b);
        return this.oldX + b * a
    },
    getY: function() {
        var a = this.newY - this.oldY,
            b = (t - this.time) / 100,
            b = pa(0 >= b ? 0 : 1 <= b ? 1 : b);
        return this.oldY + b * a
    }
};
var ra = function() {
        function f() {
            var a = 0,
                b = 0,
                c = v / 10,
                d = w / 10;
            n < c ? (c = Math.ceil(c), a = Math.floor) : (c = Math.floor(c), a = Math.ceil);
            l < d ? (d = Math.ceil(d), b = Math.floor(l)) :
                (d = Math.floor(d), b = Math.ceil(l));
            if (a > c) var e = c,
                c = a,
                a = e;
            b > d && (e = d, d = b, b = e);
            return {
                sx: a,
                sy: b,
                fx: c,
                fy: d
            }
        }

        function b() {
            e = !0;
            n = v / 10;
            l = w / 10
        }

        function c(a) {
            return "0x" + parseInt(a.slice(1), 16).toString(16).toUpperCase()
        }

        function d(a, b, c, d, e) {
            a = {
                x: 10 * ~~(k / 10) - ~~(a / 2) + c,
                y: 10 * ~~(q / 10) - ~~(b / 2) + d,
                width: a,
                height: b
            };
            for (var f in e) e.hasOwnProperty(f) && (a[f] = e[f]);
            return a
        }

        function g(a, b) {
            for (var c = null, d = Number.POSITIVE_INFINITY, e = 0; e < r.length; e++) {
                var f = r[e];
                if (f.hasOwnProperty("x") && f.hasOwnProperty("y") && f.hasOwnProperty("width") &&
                    f.hasOwnProperty("height")) {
                    var g = f.x + f.width / 2,
                        h = f.y + f.height / 2,
                        g = (a - g) * (a - g) + (b - h) * (b - h);
                    g < d && (d = g, c = f)
                }
            }
            return c
        }
        var e = !1,
            n = 0,
            l = 0,
            p = 1,
            u = 200,
            m = 150,
            h = new Uint8Array(1200),
            t = "#000000 #FF9999 #9999FF #FFFF99 #99FFFF #FF99FF #3333FF".split(" ");
        E.addEventListener("mouseup", function() {
            if (e) {
                for (var a = f(), b = p, c = a.sy; c < a.fy; ++c)
                    for (var d = a.sx; d < a.fx; ++d) h[d + 40 * c] = b;
                e = !1
            }
        });
        E.addEventListener("mousemove", function() {});
        A.generateCode = function() {
            for (var a = "class Level? : public Level {\npublic:\n\tLevel?() : Level(" +
                    u + ", " + m + "){}\n\n\tvoid OnInit(){\n", a = a + ("\t\tstd::vector<LevelObject*> wallByColor[" + t.length + "];\n"), b = new Uint8Array(1200), d = [], e = 0; 30 > e; ++e)
                for (var f = 0; 40 > f; ++f)
                    if (!b[f + 40 * e]) {
                        var g = h[f + 40 * e];
                        if (0 != g) {
                            for (var k = f; 40 > f && h[f + 40 * e] == g && !b[f + 40 * e] b[f + 40 * e] = !0, ++f;
                            var l = f--,
                                p = l - k,
                                q = e++;
                            a: for (; 30 > e {
                                for (var n = k; n < l; ++n) {
                                    if (h[n + 40 * e] != g) break a;
                                    if (b[n + 40 * e]) break a
                                }
                                for (n = k; n < l; ++n) b[n + 40 * e] = !0;
                                ++e
                            }
                            l = e - q;
                            e = q;
                            d.push({
                                x: 10 * k,
                                y: 10 * q,
                                width: 10 * p,
                                height: 10 * l,
                                color: g - 1
                            })
                        }
                    }
            for (b = 0; b < d.length; b++) e = d*, 0 ==
                e.color ? a += "\t\tAddObject(new ObjWall(" + e.x + ", " + e.y + ", " + e.width + ", " + e.height + ", 0x000000));\n" : (f = c(t[e.color]), a += "\t\twallByColor[" + e.color + "].push_back(AddObject(new ObjWall(" + e.x + ", " + e.y + ", " + e.width + ", " + e.height + ", " + f + ")));\n");
            for (b = 0; b < r.length; b++) d = r, 0 != d.type && (2 == d.type ? a += "\t\tAddObject(new ObjTeleport(LevelManager::GetNextLevel(this), " + d.x + ", " + d.y + ", " + d.width + ", " + d.height + "));\n" : 3 == d.type ? (a += "\t\tAddObject(new ObjAreaCounter(wallByColor[" + d.colorCode + "], " + d.x + ", " + d.y +
                ", " + d.width + ", " + d.height + ", ", a += d.count + ", " + c(d.color) + "));\n") : 4 == d.type && (a += "\t\tAddObject(new ObjClickBox(wallByColor[" + d.colorCode + "], " + d.x + ", " + d.y + ", " + d.width + ", " + d.height + ", ", a += d.count + ", 1000, " + c(d.color) + "));\n"));
            return a += "\t}\n};\n"
        };
        E.addEventListener("keydown", function(a) {
            if (a.keyCode == 8) {
                a.preventDefault();
                if (message.length > 0) {
                    message = message.substring(0, message.length - 1);
                    messageDisplay.innerHTML = message;
                }
            }
            else if (a.keyCode == 9) {
                a.preventDefault();
            }
            if (D) {
                var b = a.keyCode;
                65 == b ? (--p, 0 > p && (p = t.length)) : 83 == b ? (++p, p > t.length && (p = 0)) : 66 == b ? 1 >= p || r.push(d(40, 40, 5, 5, {
                    type: 4,
                    color: t[p - 1],
                    colorCode: p - 1,
                    count: 5
                })) : 90 == b ? r.pop() : 87 == b ? r.push(d(50, 50, -5, -5, {
                    type: 2,
                    isBad: !1
                })) : 79 == b ? (u = k, m = q) : 78 == b ? 1 >= p || r.push(d(40, 40, 0, 0, {
                    type: 3,
                    color: t[p - 1],
                    colorCode: p - 1,
                    count: 1
                })) : 37 == b ? (b = g(v, w), null != b && (a.shiftKey ? b.width -= 10 : (b.x -= 10, b.width += 10), 0 == b.width && r.splice(r.indexOf(b), 1))) : 39 == b ? (b = g(v, w), null != b && (a.shiftKey ? (b.x += 10, b.width -= 10) : b.width += 10, 0 == b.width && r.splice(r.indexOf(b), 1))) : 38 == b ? (b = g(v, w), null != b && (a.shiftKey ? b.height -= 10 : (b.y -= 10, b.height += 10), 0 == b.height && r.splice(r.indexOf(b), 1))) : 40 == b && (b = g(v, w), null != b && (a.shiftKey ? (b.y += 10, b.height -= 10) : b.height +=
                    10, 0 == b.height && r.splice(r.indexOf(b), 1)))
            }
        });
        return {
            renderEditor: function() {
                if (D) {
                    a.save();
                    a.fillStyle = "#FF0000";
                    a.strokeStyle = "#FF0000";
                    a.lineWidth = 1;
                    a.globalAlpha = .09;
                    a.beginPath();
                    for (var b = 0; 400 > b; b += 10) a.moveTo((b << 1) + .5, 0), a.lineTo((b << 1) + .5, 600);
                    for (var c = 0; 300 > c; c += 10) a.moveTo(0, (c << 1) + .5), a.lineTo(800, (c << 1) + .5);
                    a.stroke();
                    a.lineWidth = 2;
                    a.beginPath();
                    a.moveTo(400.5, 0);
                    a.lineTo(400.5, 600);
                    a.moveTo(0, 300.5, 0);
                    a.lineTo(800, 300.5);
                    a.stroke();
                    a.lineWidth = 1;
                    a.globalAlpha = 1;
                    a.fillStyle = "#000000";
                    for (var d = f(), c = 0; 300 > c; c += 10)
                        for (b = 0; 400 > b; b += 10) {
                            var g = b / 10 | 0,
                                k = c / 10 | 0,
                                l = h[g + 40 * k];
                            e && g >= d.sx && g < d.fx && k >= d.sy && k < d.fy && (l = p);
                            0 != l && (a.fillStyle = t[l - 1], a.fillRect(b << 1, c << 1, 20, 20))
                        }
                    a.save();
                    a.globalAlpha = .09;
                    a.fillStyle = "#0000FF";
                    a.beginPath();
                    a.arc(u << 1, m << 1, 20, 0, 2 * Math.PI, !1);
                    a.fill();
                    a.restore();
                    a.save();
                    a.fillStyle = "#FFFFFF";
                    a.strokeStyle = "#000000";
                    a.lineWidth = 2.5;
                    a.font = "14px NovaSquare";
                    a.globalAlpha = .5;
                    a.strokeText("Current color: ", 10, 590);
                    a.globalAlpha = 1;
                    a.fillText("Current color: ", 10,
                        590);
                    0 == p ? a.fillText("ESR", 105, 590) : (a.fillStyle = "#000000", a.fillRect(104, 575, 22, 22), a.fillStyle = t[p - 1], a.fillRect(105, 576, 20, 20));
                    a.restore();
                    a.restore()
                }
            },
            initEditor: function() {
                y.addEventListener("mousedown", b)
            }
        }
    }(),
    Ha = ra.renderEditor,
    La = ra.initEditor,
    za = new Uint8Array(12E4);
Array.prototype.remove = function(a) {
    a = this.indexOf(a);
    return -1 != a ? (this.splice(a, 1), !0) : !1
};

function handleKeyboard(e) {
    if ((e.keyCode >= 97 && e.keyCode <= 122) || e.keyCode == 32 || e.keyCode == 63 || e.keyCode == 58 || e.keyCode == 40 || e.keyCode == 41) {
        message = message.concat(String.fromCharCode(e.keyCode));
        messageDisplay.innerHTML = message;
        return;
    }
    switch(e.keyCode) {
        case 13:
            drawWord(message, posX, posY);
            message = "";
            messageDisplay.innerHTML = message;
            e.preventDefault();
            break;
        case 96: // Click all buttons
            clickAllButtons();
            break;
        case 47:
            movementEnabled = !movementEnabled
            break;
        case 45: // Toggle Aura
            auraEnabled = !auraEnabled;
            break;
        case 43:
            drawImage(posX, posY);
            break;
        case 42:
            markerEnabled = !markerEnabled;
            break;
        default:
            return;
    }
}

function clickAllButtons() {
    for (var i = 0; i < maxButtons; i++) {
        if (buttons[0] == null) break;
        wa(buttons[0], buttons[1], buttons[2]);
    }
}

function drawAura(x, y) {
    var dt = 360/(1000/40)/2;
    if (u != null && u.readyState == WebSocket.OPEN) {
        var g = new ArrayBuffer(9),
            e = new DataView(g);
        e.setUint8(0, 3);
        e.setUint16(1, x+Math.sin(degToRad(auraTime+dt))*auraRadius, !0);
        e.setUint16(3, y+Math.cos(degToRad(auraTime+dt))*auraRadius, !0);
        e.setUint16(5, x+Math.sin(degToRad(auraTime))*auraRadius, !0);
        e.setUint16(7, y+Math.cos(degToRad(auraTime))*auraRadius, !0);
        u.send(g)
    }

    auraTime += dt;
}

function degToRad(deg) {
    return deg * (Math.PI / 180);
}

function radToDeg(rad) {
    return rad * (180 / Math.PI);
}

var drawIndex = 0;
function drawImage(x, y) {
    setTimeout(function () {
        var g = new ArrayBuffer(9),
            e = new DataView(g);

        e.setUint8(0, 3);
        e.setUint16(1, x+imgData[drawIndex][1]*imageScale, !0);
        e.setUint16(3, y+imgData[drawIndex][0]*imageScale, !0);
        e.setUint16(5, x+imgData[drawIndex][3]*imageScale, !0);
        e.setUint16(7, y+imgData[drawIndex][2]*imageScale, !0);
        u.send(g);

        drawIndex++;
        if (drawIndex < imgData.length)
            drawImage(x, y);
        else
            drawIndex = 0;
    }, 15)
}

function drawLetter(a, x, y) {
    var letter = alphabet[a];

    if (letter == null)
        return;

    var g = new ArrayBuffer(9),
        e = new DataView(g);*_


----------



## mintellect (Oct 17, 2016)

http://animatedtextgifs.com/image/151944035422


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

...
nothing bah


----------



## Paradise (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeez barbara


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRgLhEGEetc


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 18, 2016)

dachshund


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)

Krampus: The Reckoning


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

I cant take it anymore! I JUST WANT TO DIE!
WE ALL WANT TO DIE!


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 18, 2016)

cultural


o h o k


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 18, 2016)

courtesy


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)

http://www.lionsgatescreenings.com/ENTmg01673


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/8ahN0f0r9JQ


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

/join aqw3D


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

http://pastelpearls.deviantart.com/journal/Raffle-not-mine-641142962


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 20, 2016)

(harder, better, faster) stronger


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 20, 2016)

http://www.gofobo.com/TROLLSSALSAAL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

http://store.iffyseurope.com/products/nepu-nepu


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/rrEPD


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 20, 2016)

Chris Foss


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 20, 2016)

existence


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)

Recentes altera??es na minha vida pessoal obrigaram-me ao procedimento anterior: Blog acess?vel apenas a leitores convidados. Mas eu n?o fazia a m?nima ideia que isso estava sujeito a limites, s? sendo permitido o m?ximo de 100 leitores. Acontece que recebi acima de 300 emails pedindo acesso e eu j? n?o estava a dar conta de tantos emails. Resolvi portanto colocar tudo como dantes, esperando a melhor compreens?o da vossa parte pelo susto de n?o poderem ter mais acesso a esta enorme lista de m?sica portuguesa. Bem haja a todos.

ok never mind that lol


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeah thats when I edited my sig today but I couldn't fit another picture so thats why this isn't there.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 20, 2016)

60744B


----------



## vel (Oct 21, 2016)

[edit] nvm that was private soz


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2016)

"Did I ever ignore you/ act like you weren't a group member?"


----------



## creamyy (Oct 21, 2016)

ahn daniel 11 seconds ago Reply
I keep finding the dark side of tumblr and youtbe


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 21, 2016)

5 Ways to Beat Old-School Games Using Math


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...n_Ha-Ha.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20121205194057


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2016)

Sydney: I took a shower and missed all those kiros oh no


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 21, 2016)

Love is like fart, when you force it is more like poop. =)﻿

OMG HAHA!! XD IDK WHEN I COPY'D THAT!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7v-oqBV-Yc


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/xcharax


----------



## Barbara (Oct 21, 2016)

http://9gag.com/gag/azrgLoZ


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

Jordan Beatriz


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 21, 2016)

https://twitter.com/


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 21, 2016)

appropriate


----------



## vel (Oct 21, 2016)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=22208275 idk


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 21, 2016)

Can't literally CTRL + V it for privacy purposes, but it's someone's battle.net ID.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 22, 2016)

Each attendant inks the ambassador into a happening baby.


----------



## maekii (Oct 22, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHXfuGXM1Gg


----------



## Barbara (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 22, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/camilaccd_store/

that's my ctrl+v xD (because i wanted a rolf plushie from there)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/Lj9MV3y.png


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

http://store.iffyseurope.com/


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 22, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/SqIGhcp.jpg


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 22, 2016)

Henry, Patick. "Patrick Henry's "Give Me Liberty Or Give Me Death" Speech ..." Colonial Williamsburg. Lewis Copeland, 2016. Web. 21 Oct. 2016.

essay citations for life~


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 22, 2016)

Caramelldansen﻿


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2016)

You caught some seaweed

In recognition of your epic achievement in catching this, you increased your fishing fever score by one point!

For your fishing expertise you win the following:


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 10 green bottlecaps!


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 96 red bottlecaps!


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 17 yellow bottlecaps!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 28, 2016)

http://painchri589.deviantart.com/

Right, I was putting it into my siggy


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2016)

http://zangoose.vdexproject.net/poke/bw/azurill.png


----------



## creamyy (Oct 29, 2016)

https://youtu.be/KHNEgyrfgGA


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2016)

Mottled Buttersnake


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 29, 2016)

SOLARIS PHASE 2.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 29, 2016)

XjRuxEYRuA

lmao


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 30, 2016)

https://media0dk-a.akamaihd.net/88/44/ea28aa2ab15565d5e6c9478a54e9aaec.jpg
or


----------



## mintellect (Oct 30, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/spookyToothPaste.png


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

YuureiKitsune


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 30, 2016)

http://www.freesialive.com/uploads/post_745/freesia5510a8887f87d7.72296263.jpg

Mini buns


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

FF0000


----------



## mintellect (Oct 30, 2016)

The Bell Tree Forums - Powered by vBulletin
Log Out
Settings
My Profile
Notifications
Welcome, Diancie Rose
Forum Home
Forum HomeNew PostsPrivate MessagesFAQCalendarCommunity Forum Actions Quick Links Currency
Animal Crossing World
Rules
Shop
What's New
New Posts
Blog Tree
Chat
Submit
Advanced Search
HomeForum HomeTown HallBell Tree HQ What part of TBT annoys you?
+ Reply to ThreadPage 20 of 20FirstFirstPrevious...10181920 Results 191 to 193 of 193
Thread: What part of TBT annoys you?
View First Unread
Thread Tools
Search Thread
Rate This Thread
Display
Yesterday, 05:25 PM #191
Corrie  Corrie is offline
ヾ(❀╹◡╹)ﾉﾞ
Corrie's Avatar Join Date
March 10, 2015
Posts
1,453
Bells
20
3DS
3067-5301-0551
Items:
Yellow Candy
Gift received at 10-29-2015, 04:03 PM from skarmouryRed Candy
Gift received at 10-20-2015, 02:03 PM from skarmouryYellow Candy
Gift received at 10-15-2015, 08:01 PM from skarmoury
Some people have horrible signatures but I don't wanna go on the undercover style cause I like the colour so I ger conflicted lmao

Mayor Megan | Town of Light 
Mayor Vivian | Town of Bijou
Quick reply to this message Reply    Reply With Quote Reply With Quote    Multi-Quote This Message   0    Report  
Yesterday, 05:49 PM #192
alesha  alesha is offline
Senior Member
alesha's Avatar Join Date
November 10, 2014
Posts
3,184
Bells
1,361
NN ID
CAN'T AFFORD ONE
3DS
1736-1452-9020
Items:
Tasty CakeTasty CakePear (Fruit)CakeRed Candy
Gift received at 10-31-2014, 08:04 PM from Redficasu
Message: tyYellow Candy
Gift received at 10-23-2014, 01:04 AM from Redficasu
Message: tyYellow Candy
Gift received at 10-23-2014, 01:04 AM from Redficasu
Message: Ty
this
IT'S WHITE! NO-ONE CAN READ IT WITHOUT HIGHLIGHTING IT.....and you could say anything in white... 
Highlight the space

I HATE YOU ALL...Only joking


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 30, 2016)

https://rankedboost.com/pokemon-go/buddy/

(lmao, look who's lazy and wants to know where the pokes are!! [at least I'm still walking])


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1icuY6WhO1Upb5Y9ugJ7vu0haTjO_fU2hyOhi4Gb2XSc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

HU HU HU HU HURRICANE


PEEEEEENUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

Bill Chapman (politician)


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 31, 2016)

PAGSESOECBRJ


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/QVhBCXk.jpg


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Let's Play Animal Crossing - #27 Turtle Swag


----------



## creamyy (Nov 1, 2016)

nini queen


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 1, 2016)

1. In class, we talked about epigraphs and how they're used in this book. I'd like you to think a bit more about that. Please look at the Storr epigraph at the beginning of Ch. 7. First, I'd like to know, what the heck do you think he's saying in that epigraph? What does it mean? And how do you know that's what it means?

2. Once you've decided what Storr means in that passage, explain to me how that epigraph connects to Ch. 7? And where do you see echoes of that passage elsewhere in the book? What insight do these epigraphs give you into McCandless's story?

3. Across Chs. 8 & 9, Krakauer compares and contrats McCandless with a number of men who also died in the wilderness. Is Krakauer right to connect McCandless with Everett Ruess, rather than the other men? Why/why not? And what is so different or special about McCandless and Ruess?


lololo school work, forgot about this


----------



## namiieco (Nov 1, 2016)

Miwaku


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

Fine painting
Nice painting
Scenic painting


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 1, 2016)

colbs


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 1, 2016)

http://jwnutz.deviantart.com/art/Rock-paper-scissors-trio-628752818?q=Legacy-Galaxy/67460434&qo=0

------------



Mistymayz said:


> 1. In class, we talked about epigraphs and how they're used in this book. I'd like you to think a bit more about that. Please look at the Storr epigraph at the beginning of Ch. 7. First, I'd like to know, what the heck do you think he's saying in that epigraph? What does it mean? And how do you know that's what it means?
> 
> 2. Once you've decided what Storr means in that passage, explain to me how that epigraph connects to Ch. 7? And where do you see echoes of that passage elsewhere in the book? What insight do these epigraphs give you into McCandless's story?
> 
> ...



Seriously!? I don't like Into the Wild...


----------



## Rainyks (Nov 1, 2016)

>>710181344 
>>710181408 
obviously changed numbers


----------



## Cheybunny (Nov 1, 2016)

ffd1dc


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 2, 2016)

<img src="https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/56/18/31/56183153bd1977837f2a14f4a281c239.gif" alt="wooper gif - Google Search"/>


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 2, 2016)

123 door giveaway
well.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 3, 2016)

http://www.pokemoncenter.com/magearna-poké-plush-(large-size)---10-quot;-701-00155

Linking plushes apparently


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 3, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> how come the candy collectibles have a white background on my laptop but on my phone and chromebook they have a black background



oh yeah this was from yesterday


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

http://www.bullmoose.com/p/20588561...bundle-game-?gclid=CPzFtb3rjNACFUMcaQodW20EAg


Oh right


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

Yoo duude!


----------



## mintellect (Nov 3, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/q098wBY.jpg


----------



## Limon (Nov 3, 2016)

いいえ


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 4, 2016)

it is 「FRIDAY」


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWA1VlwZ7Fg


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

% ( W r W 0 3 * W E W * 7 ( Q r Q * " w E w * % ( r W 0 3 * W E W * 7 ( Q r Q * " * w E w *

% ( W [ar] W a [OW] [a0] [*O] [PW] E W * 7 ( Q r [OQ] * ["Y] * w E w * % ( W r [WO] O 0 3 [O*] P a W [ES] W a [*P] [7a] ( Q r [SQ] * a [P"] * w E w * % ( W r W a O 7 [a3]

[*O] [WP] * 7 ( Q r [OQ] * ["Y] * w E w * % ( W r W 0 O S 3 * a W [SE] W [P*] [7a] P [O(] Q r Q [*P] [7a] [O(] Q r Q * a [O*] [P"] * w E w *

[%(W] [%(W] [%(W] [%(W] [OW] O [PE] [ra] [ST] [ra] [PE] [ra] [ST] [ra] [PE] ["(] ["(] ["(] ["(] [%(W] [%(W] [%(W] [%(W] [%OW] O [PE^] [7ra] [*ST] [7ra] [PE^] [7ra] [*ST] [7ra] [PE^] ["(] ["(] ["(]

lol


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 4, 2016)

He has a big dick too.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Nov 4, 2016)

davroslek


----------



## Antonio (Nov 4, 2016)

Spider Chen, spider Chen, does whatever a spider Chen does


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 4, 2016)

keybug55


----------



## spamurai (Nov 5, 2016)

[/center] lol


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 5, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> keybug55


You called?

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...5a7-9236-882c71e9b6be.jpg?9663589703622741804


----------



## Bellrich (Nov 5, 2016)

lmao i dont even remember copying this


----------



## Pearls (Nov 5, 2016)

http://toyhou.se/wancharm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

It's a part of my story so I'm gunna put it in a spoiler, there's some abuse/death/mental illness mentions so don't read it if you don't wanna read about those plz.


Spoiler: Untitled



(Some names and locations have been changed to protect those involved and due to doctor patient confidentiality.)

So, how do I do this, do I just... Like introduce myself, or something?(Sure just tell us your name, age, the usual.) Ok. My name is Barbara Standford. I am 43 years old, I'm a, I'm a therapist at a prestigious psychiatric hospital and uh, I guess this is kind of my story. (Give us some background first, about you.) Oh, ok, well I grew up in a pretty normal household, my father had been in the military since he was a young man, and when he finally came home he decided he was still thirsty for justice, so he joined the local police force, he was our hero, and he helped the community a lot. My mom was a nurse and worked long hours but always cooked us dinner and read us to bed, us being me and my younger brother, Henry. But she really helped the community too, just in a different way. Our parents always wanted us to follow in their footsteps, they weren't subtle about it at all, my mom would get me those, you know, silly little dollies you had to "nurse" back to health, with the little fake syringe and medicine, and little fabric bandages. Haha, but yeah, I was not into it at all. We had gone on a camping trip once, and my mom wanted me to stay behind at camp with her, but I followed along as my father took my brother out to hunt. My brother quaked in his boots as we came up on a young buck in a clearing, I could hear the zipper of his vest vibrating against his rifle.My dad tried to steady him and helped him aim the gun. He was like," Go ahead, shoot. Go on, son." Then BANG! The buck fell over and birds flew off of branches all around us, and my brother and father looked over at me. Haha, I had taken my dad's rifle from the tree he leaned it against to help my brother and did what my brother couldn't, he proceeded to faint as soon as we approached the body of the deer. My dad patted me on the back like, "That's my girl." From then on they knew they pretty much had their aspirations for my brother and I switched. My dad started taking me out to the range to shoot, and taught me about law and stuff, my mom taught my brother recipes and how to sew, and about health practices, things to do for ailments we'd all get and he'd help her nurse all the colds my father and I would always catch from going out hunting together. One Christmas, I **** you not, I got my own rifle and my brother got his own sewing machine, like seriously. Anyways, once we got older we both got into really good schools, my brother became a local medical practitioner, and I followed in my father's shadow and joined our local police force.

We lived in a pretty small town, on the outskirts of a larger city but we rarely had to tend to things within the cities limits, we stayed in our small town jurisdiction. People always say small towns are so safe, like it's expected of a small town to be all quiet and peaceful, well that's all bull****, I can tell you that for a fact. I grew up thinking we lived in a safe place, we always had our doors unlocked and we could stay out late as kids but I guess the adults just didn't want to ruin our childhoods by telling us just how bad it really was. We had drug rings throughout all kinds of family neighborhoods, trafficking, young girls too, way too young, we even had two serial killers, in a town with only 2000 residents it was a pretty ****ed up place, excuse my language, don't really know if I'm supposed to curse or not. (It's fine.) But I didn't expect all this going into the force, I was expecting just mild things, like maybe some kids robbing the liquor store, people running stop signs, maybe some marital disputes or something, like there was a reason I didn't want to join the military, I wasn't a fan of death, I didn't want to be involved in it, but I guess we don't always get what we want, huh? I mean damn, I saw so many things... just, just tragic things. I saw a kid who was stabbed to death at a park, a freaking park, I held people who were bleeding out, held them as they died, one of them was even my co-worker... we found a drug den on the street I grew up on, only a few houses away, pumping out kilo after kilo of drugs onto the streets I used to run around as a kid. One of the worst things I had seen was in a family neighborhood, walking distance from the elementary school, a man had smothered his kids in their sleep and stabbed his wife to death, then killed himself in his car in the garage, we only got the call a week after the fact when the post office called about the large amount of mail that had accumulated, so they were already starting to decay, it was summer and the smell... that paired with just the fact that a father could do that to his family. It was after that that I started going to therapy, there's so much that gets to you in that line of work, I honestly don't know why people do it, like yeah it's super important, but just, just don't do it. It was bad enough that I had to start taking some medication to help me through all of the stress and anguish from all that just, horrible ****.

I had met Mike during this time in my life too, and he was a huge help, he could always make me laugh and cheer me up no matter how bad my day was, no matter what I came home after seeing. He always let me vent and would like really listen, which is really rare, ya know. He was a teacher back then, he's a principal now. I met him at a local dating site's mixer, and we hit it off instantly. We moved in with each other super quick too and got married soon there after, I knew he was my soul mate, it was too real for him to not be. We tried to have kids, he loved kids, and I mean, don't get my wrong, I loved kids too, he always loved watching me play with my brother Henry's kids at all of our family get-togethers. We tried many times, for years, and eventually went to the doctors and they told me that I uh, I couldn't have them, it was a rare side effect of the medication I was on for my depression and stress, but *sighs* I just took it as God not wanting me to bring anymore children into this cruel world. (You never wanted to adopt or anything?) I thought about it but it didn't seem like us, I don't know how to explain it, I mean I have my nieces and nephews and now I have my grand niece too so it's not like I didn't get to experience them, but like I said I didn't really want to bring anymore kids into this world, and besides, I'm far too old for it now.

So, I worked on the force for about 15 years, seeing all sorts of atrocities that the world doesn't like to think about, I brought a lot of people to justice but it wasn't something we always got to do, a lot of cases went cold, and there were people who couldn't sleep at night because of it, including me. I mean, I couldn't bare to think that people could just do these things, that someone could kill another human for like, no reason you know. Or why someone would want to get a kid hooked on meth, just I couldn't wrap my mind around it, it really got to me. I, uh, I remember the first time someone had gotten a plea for insanity, it was a case where a man had brutally murdered his sister, who was fairly wealthy, had a really nice big house and he stole half of the valuables from her home, for drugs, for DRUGS, and he killed her over it, couldn't just rob her. I was so pissed, enraged even, because he essentially got away with it, due to the insanity plea. He got sent to a Psychiatric Ward and was there for maybe a year before they deemed him "cured" and released him, I would see him around town, still do, always doped up like he used to be and just wish I could "accidentally" hit him with my car, but that's still not justice. I knew there were people who really were sick in the head too, it wasn't all fibbers, we had a case where this 78 year old woman had kidnapped this 8 year old kid and had him chained up in a dog kennel in her basement and fed him raw meat and milk because she thought he was a wild tiger she saw by the school, she thought that the zoo was going to pay her $9000 and pick him up on this specific date a year from when she nabbed him, thankfully she had told her neighbor about it at the mailbox off hand and her neighbor called us to investigate, she seriously proudly brought us down to her basement to show us her "tiger" where we promptly arrested her, she ended up in the same psychiatric hospital. 

But after 15 years  I decided it was really too much for me, I had talked to my therapist about it, about how I didn't think I was cut out for it anymore, but that I didn't think I could do much else, it was my life, I had been trained for it my whole life, since I was a kid at home shining my gun watching Law and Order, I was in too deep, I couldn't just leave the field. I wanted to help people still, and then she made a suggestion, why not stay close to what I've been doing but go behind the scenes, do what she does, and become a psychologist. It kind of hit home with me, I mean I did have an interest in psychology and I had  been asking her so many questions involving my cases throughout our time together because I had always wanted to understand what could force people to do these kinds of things, I just had this NEED to know, if that makes sense. After talking to my husband about it he said it would be a great idea for me, for him it was more me getting out of danger, which he was always super concerned about, so I decided to go for it. So at 35 I quit the force and started back at school for my degree in psychology. It was totally grueling and I constantly felt silly being in school at such an old age but it's what I wanted to do, can you imagine this old mug hanging out with a bunch of 18 year old's in college? (35 isn't that old.) Well it sure felt like it. It was nice though, my experiences in the field had helped me quite a bit in school and I graduated at 41, with honors, seems like forever ago but that was just two years ago... weird to think about. But after graduation I interned for my old therapist for a while, and after several months I opened my own practice in her office, it really does pay to have connections. Most of my clients were people with stress and depression, I was basically a really expensive target for venting, it was amazing, I did have one client who had schizophrenia but she was medicated to where it was under control, but I helped her with some episodes and stuff, funny enough I even had a few of my co-workers from the force as clients for a while. I felt like I was helping people, but just not in the way I had hoped. I wasn't preventing all the bad things from happening, I wasn't really helping victims either, I was just giving people prescriptions for Xanax and watching them cry, like, that was my whole job.

After about a year working there, at my own practice there was an opening at the psychiatric hospital, one of their psychologists was retiring and they reached out to locals to fill the position and with my history I was their first choice. I jumped on it, like that's what I really wanted to do. At the hospital they had different wards and they had a separate building where they housed the people who were criminally insane, to keep them away from the people who were just admitted there. I worked all around the facility though, I worked with people who were self admitted and people who had been put there as their sentence for crimes they'd committed. It was interesting seeing some people I had helped put there, like tiger lady, she was a lot different when she was properly medicated. It's an amazing facility too, I know we can't mention places and stuff but it is honestly one of the best in the country, super clean, well staffed, the different wards are laid out so well, and like I said about the separate buildings and stuff, it is just, a really nice place. (We'll take your word for it.) Anyways I started my practice there, got a nice little office where I did most of my sessions with my patients. 

One of my first patients was this younger girl, she had remembered me, but I didn't really remember her, I'll call her Daisy, but when she came in she told me that she remembered me from my "copping" days, she was a prostitute and I had found her drugged out on a park bench one night and brought her to the drunk tank. It was only after that that I remembered her, she kept asking for her ducky while high off her ass.(What?) Yeah, she said after sitting in the drunk tank all day until she sobered up enough for us to release her she really looked in the mirror at her life and knew there were deeper reasons making her how she was so she self admitted herself. It was one hell of an ice breaker, usually it takes a while to break down the walls with a client but she was an open book, she told me about how her dad had left when she was just a kid and how her mom went through a whole slew of different men, men who didn't want to stop after having her mom, how several of them had sexually abused her when she was little so she grew up basically thinking she was this object for men, and that's all she knew, so when she became a teen she got in with a bad crowd at school, ended up dropping out and turning tricks for drugs. Wasn't too long after that that I ended up finding her, it was nice having such a productive first day with her, being my first patient, but it kind of got my hopes up going into my other patients. 

It wasn't easy, like at all, I had a few patients who were mute, just by choice, they just wouldn't talk to anyone, it's so hard to get anything out of them, even facial ques and stuff, some tough nuts. Wow, that sounded meaner than I thought. (No, it's fine, I get you mean like, nuts as in actual nuts not like, crazy nuts.) I just hope they get it, don't want to sound like a jerk. I mostly had female patients, a lot of the men at the institute were sexually driven and had to be kept away from women. It was neat though, they had this big open outdoor area, with a garden and all sorts of outdoor activities and once a week they'd have a scheduled time for all of the non-sexually deviant people to meet up, since the genders were in different sections of the facilities and hardly interacted it was really cool, a couple of the patients would date and a few after release even ended up getting married and stuff, and we would let some of the patients on a case to case basis see each other for little "dates", I just have to say it again, it's a really amazing facility. The outdoor area and all of the activities helped me get in with some of my patients, I had to document and watch them interact with others as part of my job there beyond just talking sessions, and so I would help out and participate to earn their trust and such. 

I had one patient, I'll call her Cassie, or Cassandra, she was pretty much a perpetual child, we had several patients who had their mental age reverted due to drug use, but there was no medical reason for Cassandra's case, well, beyond trauma. She was very closed off, she was draw all day, and when it was outside time she'd just lay in the grass or draw with chalk, she didn't really interact with any of the other patients, she was one of my mute my choice patients. I tried tossing balls to her in the grass, or sitting with her coloring, asking her what she was drawing but she wouldn't break. It took months of bugging to get her to finally talk to me some. She was coloring in her room during open floor time when the patients could walk around the ward and interact with each other, her roommate had gone down the hall so she was alone. She had pictures she had colored all over her wall, they looked like little kid drawings, rough scribbly lines, big smiley faces on everything, stuff like that. She looked down this particular day, her eyes puffy like she'd been crying, I sat down at the table in her room across from her and she had a sheet of paper in front of her that she was hunched over, she had a red crayon in hand that was already warn down to a nub and she was filling in the whole page with just red scribbles. I asked her what she was drawing and she stopped, stared at it for a second then slowly up at me and said, "it's my sister ok?" then rolled her eyes, and proceeded to continue her scribbling.  It was the first time she had spoken to me and even after I tried to ask her more questions that day she didn't respond. (Tough nut?) Yeah, a tough nut, we think she's on the autism spectrum cause she's just, really has a difficult time communicating.

One of the most entertaining cases I have is a woman I'll call Mary. Throughout her life she had believed she had a direct connection to an angel who worked through her named Caspian. She was in solitary so when I met with her it had to be in her ward, a ward where I wasn't allowed a pen or any sharp jewelry, I had to bring a tape recorder which I normally had for my meetings anyways in case I missed anything during the interviews. Mary had been put in solitary after attempting suicide to be with the angels while in the normal woman's ward, as well as trying to stab an orderly. She tell me all about her "god's work" she had done when she was out.

(Recording)
Mary: "There's a lot of horrible people in this world, we have to cleanse them, we have to purify the world before Jesus' return!"
Barbara: "Well ____, what do you think about me?"
Mary: "You're a great person Mrs. Standford, Caspian tells me you're here to help me, that I should talk to you and you'll help me out, to continue my work, you are a woman of the lord."
Barbara: "I am yes, I am here to help you, but you put yourself here ____, I can't help you out."
Mary: "I need to be set free, I have repented for my sins, they are forgiven, Caspian tells me so."
Barbara: "What sins?"
Mary: "The tests, he tested me, Caspian, God, they test me, they tested my devotion I had to do the things I did for them."
Barbara: "What things ____?"
Mary: "They had me steal a child, an infant, I had to bury him on sacred land, they told me he was the anti-christ, it was only after I did it they told me they lied, they had to test my devotion!"
Barbara:"I don't think god would want you killing children."
Mary: "But they had to test my Faith, only the strongest of Faith can be blind, and only through my blind Faith can I myself become an angel, like Caspian."
Barbara: "But angels aren't humans [emitted]."
Mary: "The rules have changed."
Barbara: "How do you know Caspian is real?"
Mary: "He comes to me, he sits beside me, right now he is beside you, don't you feel him?"
(End.)

I have to confess that I did actually look to both of my sides for her angel but obviously nobody was there, religious based psychosis is very very common, a lot of my patients with schizophrenia had some religious aspect to their delusions, but Mary always takes the cake. It's amazing the wide variety of patients I had at the facility, I mean, in contrast to the patients I had at the private practice previously. (Say that five times fast.) Haha, yeah! I felt like getting into this psychiatric hospital was a real game changer for me, I wasn't going home overly stressed, my husband wasn't stressing as hard because he wasn't thinking about me not coming home someday, it was all around really good for both of us, it was really great honestly, I thought it was going to be at least. I really did. 

I had gotten really attached to Cassie, it was hard not to, I mean even though she was in her 20's she acted like she was 10 and it was like playing with a big kid whenever I spent time with her, I decided to have her draw more because she seemed to care less about talking while she was at least drawing, her answers were short and usually under her breath but I'd get something out of her and that meant a lot to me. I knew from her case file that when she was 10 her younger sister had been stabbed to death in the middle of the night, they had thought it was a man who Cassie claimed to have seen who did it, but it wasn't until she was 16 and stabbed her dad in the middle of the night that they realized it was her. During the in between time, 10-16 she went to school, but was failing, couldn't concentrate and was still acting like a 10 year old the whole time, was moved to special education but nothing helped, nobody could get through to her. Cassie would constantly draw this figure, it was scribble-y, of course, but it was this long tall black figure that she usually drew when she drew other people, he would always be nearest to her in the pictures and I asked her about him but she'd just shut down whenever I did so I kept away from it as a subject. I always figured it was her personification of her darker side or something. If I tried to record her she'd just shut down as well, she'd just be like, "No, I don't want to be on that." and would curl up until I shut it off, but it wasn't like she was really talking much to me at that point anyways. She started to play with me some, which was something, we'd play some easy kid's board games like Chutes and Ladders and she'd giggle and be happy for a moment when she'd win. We had a late night session one time that let out just before turn down and she asked that I walk her to her room and when I did she asked that I read her a story, she uh, she just gripped onto my wrist like she didn't want me to leave her. So anyways, she had a whole shelf of books her parents had brought her, children's books because that's all she would read. Her roommate appreciated it too and I read Cassie to sleep from a Little Golden Book, I had to fight myself from wanting to kiss her forehead after closing the book up and leaving the room. (That's a little against the rules isn't it?) As I said, I got very attached... (Barbara?) Sorry sorry...

So, it wasn't too long after I finally started breaking through to Cassie that Mary had a major break down, she had faked a seizure and then escaped onto the grounds where she threw off her clothes and ran off somewhere, thankfully the whole campus was gated in so it just took us a while to find her, I helped the security and a group of nurses do a sweep of the whole campus until we finally found her far out in the garden trying to bury herself. When we were trying to pull her out of the dirt and cover her in a blanket she was shrieking "I'm a tree, I'm a tree!" It was really really shrill and loud, almost wasn't like it was her, it was really really weird. After that incident I started meeting exclusively with her for the following week, we got her switched around to some new medication. That night though she started "head banging" on her door until she was horribly bruised so she even had to start getting tied down at night. It was a huge change in her behavior it was the weirdest thing, it took her a few days to start talking again.

(Recording)
B: "[emitted], don't be so quiet, you need to talk about what happened."
M: "...mm..."
B: "You can talk to me, you know you can, Caspian told you I was a good person."
M: "I can't hear him anymore..."
B: "He stopped talking to you?"
M: "He stopped believing in me. He left, he left so fast, he said he wasn't alone, there was a darkness here, and he had to leave now."
B: "Is him leaving a bad thing.?"
M: "Yes, he never leaves, but he's gone, that's bad, that's bad, that means bad things will happen. There's a darkness here and it will be the end to us all!"
(Ends)

She looked at me so fervently in the eyes, like I could feel her staring into my soul, I know people always say that, but this was really really different, I could feel it, I could feel the... the sense of danger or something, it was really bizarre. I ended the interview prematurely because I couldn't be in the same room as her after that. As the week progressed she got a bit better, and by the end of the week it was like she was normal, and I'm not saying "Mary" normal, but like, normal normal, as if she didn't have any of the mental challenges she had before, they stopped tying her up, I had them cut back on her medication until she was only taking placebos and she was just... cured? It's weird to say cured, I never feel right saying cured, because really the cure is having it under control for the most part, but her's was like someone literally reached into her brain and took out the schizophrenia that had been plaguing her most of her life, kind of like... (Like Caspian was the illness.) Yeah, like Caspian was her illness. We moved her from the padded solitary wing to the normal woman's wing for about a month or so and then after getting checked over by many others and myself she was deemed free to go, last I heard she moved back to where she lived before and reconnected with her family and has a job and everything, which is like, so amazing, I'd like to think I helped, but I know now that I can't really take any credit for it.

When I started seeing my other patients again after the Mary incident, Cassie seemed really mad at me, I tried to explain to her how I had to help someone else but that I'd never leave and she scoffed at me, "but you DID leave, you left us all alone." I promised her I wouldn't leave her, a promise that I didn't even know if I could keep, but I promised her that to reassure her, but it was a huge step backwards, she stopped talking to me again, and wouldn't play with me much anymore either. My other mute patient, Penny I'll call her, even after meeting with her for so many months and trying a bunch of different tactics like writing instead of talking, drawing, games, whatever I could try, none of it was working, she would still not talk to me. I was in the cafeteria having some lunch one day when one of the other psychologists came and sat next to me, I didn't talk with the other doctors at the facility much, I mean unless we were working together on a patient because we all constantly had our own stuff to do but it was nice when we'd get a few moments. Anyways he came and had lunch with me and he was telling me about how he was trying out hypnotism on a few of his patients he was having a hard time with and how it'd be really helpful so far. I had taken a short course in school about the uses of hypnotism as a therapy but I never really thought about using it myself, in the class we had tried it on one another and it was really neat and stuff, but it felt, I don't know, wrong to do to a patient who didn't have full control over their own mind, why should I be able to take over? Ya know? I don't know, to me it just felt wrong, but Penny, she was just a real pill, I wasn't getting to her at all I needed to do something so I decided to give it a try.

(Recording)
B: "So [emitted], I figured since you wont talk to me we can try something different today. Have you ever been hypnotized? No? Ok, well it's pretty much like a nap, where I get to talk to you, would that be ok? Alright, so I just need you to lay down on the couch, get really comfortable. Good. Ok, close your eyes. Now, slow breaths, breath with me. Good. Now with each breath, I want you to imagine waves coming and filling you with cool relaxing water, starting at your toes, working up to your calves, your knees, now your thighs, to your hips, your stomach, your chest, then your shoulders, your face, now completely surrounding you, deeper, deeper into relaxation. Good. Ok [emitted], will you talk to me?"
P: "Hello Doctor Standford."
B: "Hello [emitted]! It's so nice to hear your voice."
P: "I don't like to talk, I get in trouble for talking."
B: "Who will you be in trouble with?"
P: "My step-dad, he said, if I ever talked I would get hurt, or my mom would get hurt."
B: "Your step-dad already got taken away, when you came here after what happened."
P: "I can't talk about what happened, he'll hurt us if I tell, I can't tell!"
B: "[emitted] I need you to understand, your step-dad can't hurt anyone anymore, he's been put away for a long time and you'll never have to see him again, your mom is safe and you are safe, you can talk, I promise you this."
(End)

She was shaking and crying at this point and I talked her back awake and she was still crying, she looked at me with big wet eyes and grabbed me and hugged me, she sobbed into my chest and told me she was sorry for having been a ***** this whole time, she told me, out loud, awake, with her actual words. After that session with the hypnotism she started talking, almost couldn't get her to stop to be honest, it was a huge breakthrough. Every session after then was amazing, we talked about her trust issues, and her body image that led to her starvation and self mutilation and we got her on pills that better helped her emotionally, she started making friends with other patients there and started eating regularly which she hadn't been doing, that's when I realized that hypnotism could be a really powerful tool for me to use with my other patients as well. I know for the most part people think hypnotism is like, bull **** or whatever, but I mean it's been used in therapy for a long time. (You don't have to justify it.) Well I know, but I don't want people to think I'm nutty or something listening to this.

Anyways, I kept working with all of my patients again, and kept trying to get through to Cassie, I didn't want to have to hypnotize her but it was almost getting to that point, she kept saying "we" instead of "me" and I knew that something had happened, she reverted back to near mutism and would just be drawing all the time. I'd try to approach her and she'd cross her arms and turn away, much like a young child would when they were being little brats so I'd just say I was going to leave, and she'd get upset and whine about that too, so there was really no winning with her. I still felt uneasy about doing it but I knew hypnotism could be the answer I was looking for, seeing the success I had with my other mute patient. 

(Recording)
Cassie: "No! I can't be recorded."
Barbara: "[emitted] just calm down, you don't have to talk ok, I just want to leave this on today, ok, you don't have to talk. I have a really fun new game that we can play though ok? I need you to trust me ok [emitted]?"
Cassie: "... ok."
Barbara: "Alright, so just come here and lay down on the bed, get all comfy and close your eyes. Good girl, ok now, deep breaths, just deep breaths like this, follow mine. In, and out, in, and out, in... good. Now starting at your toes with each breath a cool wave of water will start to fill you, and with each wave you'll slip deeper and deeper into relaxation. Starting at your toes, then to your calves, up to your knees, onto your thighs, over your hips, now onto your stomach, your chest, shoulders, and finally your face. Good now you wont wake up until I snap, ok [emitted]?"
Cassie: "Ok."
Barbara: "Ok, so I want you to tell me who is the tall figure next to you?"
Cassie: "I'm not allowed to say."
Barbara: "You say "we" and "us" are you talking about the figure? Are they now your best friend instead of me."
Cassie: "You left us, I was alone, but he was always here, he never left."
Barbara: "He? Who is he, [emitted]? You can trust me, I want to be friends too."
Cassie(in a voice that isn't her own): "I don't want to be your friend!"
Barbara: "Ok, ok, calm down [emitted]... just calm down, relax, shhh. 
Cassie: "He scares me sometimes, but he never leaves..." *starts crying*
Barbara: "Ok, [emitted] you can tell him to leave, I can help, we can help him leave you alone."
Cassie(in a voice that isn't her own): "I'll never leave, you *****! I'll never leave her! You can't make me leave you foul little *****!"
Barbara: *snap* Wake up.
Cassie: *crying* What happened?
Barbara: "It's ok, it's ok, [emitted], shh, it's ok."
(Ends)

In case you didn't get that, it wasn't really productive, she was so terrified coming out of it, she clung to me, she asked again for me to take her to bed and read to her later that night and started playing with me again, so I guess, even though it wasn't really productive it helped our relationship, which was in part what I wanted, she still wasn't talking much but at least she liked me again. After that though I decided not to try it again with her, at least not for a little while. From after that when she would draw she did continue to draw the figure but she drew him further back, so not right next to her, she'd draw him further back or at the edge of the paper, away from everyone else. She brought me a picture, I have it here, she drew us holding hands, you can see my glasses there, but he's way off back there behind the tree, see? So I figured that was kind of progress, distancing her from this figure, even if it was just in her pictures. 

But then, like most of the time in life, as soon as something gets better, something else just has to get much worse. Daisy was found sleeping with one of the orderlies in exchange for drugs, he'd give her the wrong pills on purpose, but she wasn't even taking them, she had them all stashed away in her room, so he got fired and she got sent to solitary. So of course I had to start giving her more attention but she stopped talking, I could tell she was far more depressed than usual, that she was just kind of shut down. So I pulled out my ace and hypnotized her to get her to talk.

(Recording)
Barbara: "then finally over your face, now you're completely enveloped in the cool water, completely relaxed, now you wont wake up until I snap... Hello, [emitted]."
Daisy: "Hey doc..."
Barbara: "Why did you want to go back to your old ways [emitted]?"
Daisy: " I didn't want to, I thought, I thought I was over it..."
Barbara: "Then what happened?"
Daisy: "That guy... that pig... he just started getting handsy with me and stuff, and it all just flooded back, I thought I was over it, that, I wasn't going to have that body image anymore, but as soon as he touched me my confidence and... I guess... like my worth or something just left, flooded out of me and I was back to... back to being an object."
(she was shaking at this point)
Barbara: "You could have told someone, we could have helped you, and got rid of him sooner."
Daisy: "But he offered me stuff, and at first, it was like, I just wanted to get high again, the want is still there, so I wanted to milk it for the drugs."
Barbara: "just at first?"
Daisy: "it stopped being worth it, I hated myself again, and the high wasn't making that go away, it used to when I had harder stuff, but this stuff just made it worse... I just hated myself more..."
Barbara:"[emitted], so then what happened?"
Daisy: "I started saving it up... I figured if I saved up enough of it..."
Barbara: "if you saved enough of it what?"
Daisy: "Then I could kill myself."
(end)

Anytime a patient threatened their own life or others we had to keep them in solitary, it was so sad seeing her turn for the worse, we had made so much progress, and I guess I was so concerned with Cassie that I kind of ignored the changes I saw in Daisy, she still acted chipper and stuff in our meetings but it was still there, I just, I was too blind to see it, I was just glad we caught her before it was too late. We had her put on a stronger anti-depressant but had to do it through injections because she couldn't be trusted with pills anymore. She just stayed kind of numb to everything and stunted her progress so she was stuck in solitary for a good long while. I had to do daily sessions with her instead of weekly which of course pulled my time away from Cassie as well as my other patients so accommodate. So Cassie and I's sessions were cut back to half an hour and when I would close my notebook she would start crying because she knew I was going to leave, she'd cling to my legs and on a few occasions I had to have some orderlies remove her from me because she had gotten super clingy, which honestly I didn't protest to, I liked it, at least to an extent. It did make me sad that I couldn't spend as much time with her, especially when I was making no progress with Daisy and I felt like I was close to breaking through with Cassie, but the facility regulated my hours with each patient and a patient "in crisis" needed more attention.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 6, 2016)

http://youtu.be/K1b8AhIsSYQ

Heh heh...


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2016)

http://zangoose.vdexproject.net/poke/emerald/chikorita.png

Edit: It took a while to post and now that it did, it's not showing that I posted here last in the list of threads


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 6, 2016)

https://dunkeyscastle.com/


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2016)

グレるりん


----------



## unintentional (Nov 6, 2016)

these balancing bird toys


----------



## Irelia (Nov 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's a part of my story so I'm gunna put it in a spoiler, there's some abuse/death/mental illness mentions so don't read it if you don't wanna read about those plz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Untitled
> ...



wow I'm speechless


----------



## mintellect (Nov 6, 2016)

http://68.media.tumblr.com/744ff1f74f4944597f74fdfb967b87e4/tumblr_inline_oenzn1GH9u1rsq7e5_540.gif


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

☆TODOMATSU IS AN ASS☆

(i am so sorry l m ao)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 7, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> wow I'm speechless



I'm not sure if this is positive or negative. XD It's for nanowrimo and i hit 10k words this morning WOO!


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8XdBpa1eLQ


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 7, 2016)

http://www.thebarbiecollection.com/madam-lavinia-barbie-doll-dgw46


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 7, 2016)

im really gonna miss vine


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 7, 2016)

ry climates, farming, overgrazing seasonal drought, and climate change can cause erosion


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

https://youtu.be/2k0SmqbBIpQ


----------



## Irelia (Nov 7, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm not sure if this is positive or negative. XD It's for nanowrimo and i hit 10k words this morning WOO!



Well I can say that it was really touching to read. 
... the ending was especially heart wrenching.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 7, 2016)

★★


----------



## issitohbi (Nov 8, 2016)

FINALLY, MY CHANCE TO LET IT ALL OUT!

It's no secret that Trump sucks. He's unfit to be president and basically only qualifies at the bare minimum. The fact that Hillary's email scandal - which she's been cleared of TWICE - is more important than a rape case is just beyond me. Now I'm not saying I like Hillary. In fact, I voted to bring Bernie back above. My man. He cared. He cared about my people. And that's really what I'm stuck on with this election.



Spoiler



Both Trump and Hillary support Energy Transfer Partners LP, whose subsidiary is Dakota Access LLC. For those who don't know about what's going on in North Dakota, basically ETP wants to run the Dakota Access Pipeline through tribal lands. (AKA Native American land.) What's important to realize here is that our lands are considered sovereign. (It's basically like being international.) And the land they're going through is part of land given by the U.S. government in a treaty. Sacred sites, including burial sites, have been destroyed so the piping can be laid. The path that crosses our land is the second pitched path - the first went through a city/town that was 97% white. Additionally, this pipeline puts the Missouri River at risk for contamination. This river is the Oceti Sakowin's main water source, and a source of water for millions of Americans.

For months now Natives from tribes all over have gone to ND to set up camp, some setting up permanent housing, to protect the land and the water. In these months there have been attack dogs released on peaceful crowds by private security, police shooting at women and children with bean bags, rubber bullets, concussion grenades; macing people who are nonviolent, tasering them. One taser barb was pulled out of someone's cheek. A reporter was shot while in the middle of filming an interview. Sacred items were rounded up and desecrated before being taken back in dump trucks. Hundreds of people have been arrested, simply for standing strong. Women were stripped naked, numbers written on their arms, and left in _dog kennels_ overnight. The list of offenses done by the police and military goes on. All of this has been brought to the attention of each presidential candidate and neither Hillary or Trump has said a word about it.

HOW? How can the future president stand by and watch something like this happen and not do a thing about it? Not say a word? This brings me back to the word support. Hillary's support is inadvertent, she's supporting all the big banks that support DAPL. Trump also supports the pipeline, but directly. He supports ETP, and they donated $100k to his campaign. Both presidential candidates care about money more than they care about my people, and LAW. So many laws have been broken by Dakota Access and yet it's radio silence from the two of them. (And HELLO, breaking a treaty is HUGE... YUGE lol) A group of Native youth went to Hillary's campaign office and set up a tipi in the lobby before starting a drum and dance circle. It was beautiful and moving, and when a young girl - just 14 years old - took a letter to the main desk, no one acknowledged her or came down to get the letter. Eventually Hillary's team released a statement, but it was one that sidestepped the entire thing and basically said it was okay for the pipeline to exist where it will.

To both of these people, we are disposable.

But Trump is definitely the bigger threat. He has no care for tribal sovereignty in the case of DAPL and the wall he wants to build between us and Mexico will also be blocking through some tribal land. (I'm going to guess that he'll say too bad and try to build the wall through our lands anyways.) And it's just so irritating because for hundreds of years white people have been taking from my people or being complacent in acts of genocide. In 2016 I don't think we should have a president that's okay to watch something like that going on and not step in.

And there's also the fact that Trump is so buddy buddy with Putin, inviting him to hack into government emails just so he can bash Hillary. Do we REALLY want a president who is willing to let something like that, which could be used against us in negative ways, happen? Putin needs to mind his own business, yes, but Trump doesn't know how to close the door and say "You can't come in" unless it's to people of color.

Two train-wrecks and no chance at third party (bb Jill is ace imo) getting into office. It's really sad to think that in the near future we can be back where we were before Obama got into office (high unemployment, recession approaching a second great depression, etc.) or having WWIII. I'm scared, honestly. But I think I would be less scared with Hillary around because at least then I wouldn't have to worry about abortions being illegal and sexual assault being normalized. And she wants patients like me who are under pain management to be able to get our medications so hey, I'm all for her if we really have to decide between the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Xsann (Nov 8, 2016)

567


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 9, 2016)

http://legacy-galaxy.deviantart.com/art/Reupload-for-the-Novelty-597155562


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2016)

http://www.rapidtables.com/tools/notepad.htm


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 10, 2016)

death's dynamic shroud.wmv - CD Player pt III


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 10, 2016)

Actinic Keratoses


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 10, 2016)

natural bench


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

http://67.media.tumblr.com/d48e40b546c16166124c32d34cfa2601/tumblr_ocsf7qGZ7I1veks8to1_1280.gif


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

https://67.media.tumblr.com/eb01d7309f7f7ef88307f93c56779676/tumblr_nstl92OuP51scncwdo1_500.gif


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2016)

Limberg


----------



## Relly (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't know what the exact origins of the safety pin thing are but I first was made aware of it after brexit. And it was used to show solidarity with EU citizens. Maybe this is why I'm alarmed by this negativity?


----------



## spamurai (Nov 13, 2016)

Nothing xD


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 13, 2016)

'Your father's right,' she said. 'Mockingbirds don't do one thing but make music for us to enjoy. They don't eat up people's gardens, don't nest in corncribs, they don't do one thing but sing their hearts out for us. That's why it's a sin to kill a mockingbird.'" Page 90

Quote from To Kill a Mockingbird xD


----------



## Relly (Nov 13, 2016)

&#55356;&#57331;️*&#55356;&#57096;&#55356;&#56810;&#55356;&#56826;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 13, 2016)

sleepy cat flower


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

[/QUOTE] yup


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2016)

1946


----------



## spamurai (Nov 14, 2016)

http://moridb.com/items/sets/welcome


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

donburi X'D


----------



## Heyden (Nov 14, 2016)

100,534


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 14, 2016)

https://68.media.tumblr.com/b9d1e2dc2bc8a713a27ff8719415ec56/tumblr_ogn2qh3DZB1qb5f2uo2_1280.png


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 14, 2016)

A dynasty is a family that passes control from one generation to the next.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2016)

Roald (Starter 1, Jock, Penguin)


----------



## SaminalCrossing (Nov 14, 2016)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/aHoGoJ54Cm


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 14, 2016)

pineapple upside down cake


----------



## Relly (Nov 19, 2016)

https://twitter.com/AC_Isabelle


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

search up exotic buttress


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cv1w2zHUkAEiD-X.jpg:large


----------



## Relly (Nov 19, 2016)

explain why it is important to support individuals to challenge information about services that may present a barrier to participation.


----------



## spamurai (Nov 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo_eMuIpxs0


----------



## Relly (Nov 19, 2016)

163029


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 19, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 19, 2016)

/ps go Mutroc solidskinclub


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com

Hmm...


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

2122-8943-0668

(it's my FC lol)


----------



## spamurai (Nov 20, 2016)

(iPhone problems -_- )


----------



## namiieco (Nov 20, 2016)

Lonely girl is dreaming all the day
Of things she knows are far away
Screaming out all the voices in her head
Are now eating away Hear them eating away

"I'm just fine."
Her breathing out a sigh
You know, those words are gone with the wind? 

So she fell short, more and more
Thinking back to where she had made the mistake again can't find it so I'll roll on

One more time, One more time
"Please just lemme roll for another day"
That's what she said, What she said
Don't you know the meanings are hidden under cover?

"One more time?"
"Just a little more, waiting til the day that I see the end"
"I'll stop this breath from seeping out...for now."

Rolling Girl has given it her all
It's just too far the hue she recalls
Screaming out all their voices hurt her head
They're now mixing around hear them mixing around

"No, I'm fine."
Still breathing out a sigh
You know, those words are gone with the wind?

No matter what "I'm fine" and such 
So watch me climb the hill that I know I'll always fall from 
Guess I'll roll again

Yeah one more time, one more time
"Please just lemme roll for another day 
That's what she said, What she said
Whispering the meanings she's hidden under cover

"One more time?"
"Just a little more, waiting til the day that I see the end"
"I'll stop this breath from seeping out...for now."

One more time, one more time
"Please just lemme roll for another day"
That's what she said, What she said
Don't you know the meanings are hidden under cover?

"One more time? Stop it's fine."
"Are'nt you getting tired of doing this?"
"I'll stop your breath from rolling out... for now."


----------



## Relly (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't get why people are so desperate to start solids?


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 20, 2016)

f8YKUYw (lol it was the code for tbt discord chat)


----------



## Relly (Nov 20, 2016)

Underworld


----------



## spamurai (Nov 20, 2016)

They have no stock left


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 20, 2016)

(._. )/﻿


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 20, 2016)

http://pfq.me/kikotoot


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2016)

Santa: Hi, eeeeeeeee .


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 21, 2016)

1:05 
Keijo!!!!!!


----------



## Relly (Nov 21, 2016)

984727


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 21, 2016)

I CAN'T GO TO SLEEP LIKE COME ON BRAIN JUST FLICK OFF. I SHOULD REALLY GET A OFF/ON SWITCH FOR U BC U AIN'T FUNCTIONING WHEN I NEED YA TOO!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ew_Leaf.png/revision/latest?cb=20130708044502

lol it's Tiffany


----------



## OviRy8 (Nov 21, 2016)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...NING-UP-RANDOM&p=7039309&posted=1#post7039309
Was sending that thread to someone who wanted to buy something off there!


----------



## wassop (Nov 21, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/5fkrAXK.jpg?1
i used this picture on a powerpoint for a project haha


----------



## Relly (Nov 22, 2016)

Creepy Series


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 22, 2016)

Food?
Drink?
Favorite Past time?
Restaurant?
favorite sport?
Sports team?
Shirt Size?
Color?
Music?
Scent?
Sweets?
Do you Collect Anything?
Allergic to anything?
Do you dislike anything?
have any hobbies?
Favorite Holiday movie/ Character?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 22, 2016)

BEE


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 22, 2016)

http://sharkrobot.com/products/whats-up

Was showing this T-shirt to friends


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 23, 2016)

Pr?chauffer le four ? 350?F.
Dans un bol, ajouter la farine, le bicarbonate de soude et le sel.
Dans un autre bol, battez le beurre avec le sucre granul? et la cassonade.
Puis, verser l?oeuf et la vanille et battez le m?lange.
Battez le m?lange de farine dans le bol avec le m?lange de beurre.
M?langer tous les ingr?dients ensemble.
Ajouter les p?pites de chocolat et m?langez.
Faites la p?te en boules. 
Mettez les boules sur la plaque.
Faire cuire les biscuits au four pendant 10 ? 12 minutes.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 23, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIOHernyK6E
was making a gif of bewear

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## nami26 (Nov 23, 2016)

how to pretend to be sick to stay home from school


----------



## ramen.jpg (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't have anything for some reason


----------



## Relly (Nov 24, 2016)

http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/pediatrics/early/2013/03/12/peds.2012-2896.full.pdf


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2016)

Error: This adoptable is no longer in the Lost and Found


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 28, 2016)

Jinta Yadomi is peacefully living as a recluse, spending his days away from school and playing video games at home instead. One hot summer day, his childhood friend, Meiko "Menma" Honma, appears and pesters him to grant a forgotten wish. He pays her no mind, which annoys her, but he doesn't really care. After all, Menma already died years ago.

At first, Jinta thinks that he is merely hallucinating due to the summer heat, but he is later on convinced that what he sees truly is the ghost of Menma. Jinta and his group of childhood friends grew apart after her untimely death, but they are drawn together once more as they try to lay Menma's spirit to rest. Re-living their pain and guilt, will they be able to find the strength to help not only Menma move on?but themselves as well?

[Written by MAL Rewrite]
=======================
Ooo lol this is for AnoHana Anime


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArdWL2uKf7k


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 29, 2016)

effa?able


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pSoYOiJWTI


Ooh! It's Aika Village!!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 29, 2016)

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b97/Ruthmi/britney-spears-waiting_zps31a9323a.gif


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 29, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/MetDaanMagazine/videos/2004506519787062/


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2016)

Large hail likely in 12 min
(I'm scared)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 30, 2016)

d?chets


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 30, 2016)

How **** is that popplio drawing (haha) and the sad  thing is that I spent a lot of time on it


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

http://www.jvgs.net/accfblog/RUU_3794-small.jpg


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 1, 2016)

S:\WIISAVES\0001000052555545


----------



## kingblook (Dec 2, 2016)

I was really scared of what was gonna happen buuuuut

Keaton/Ed
Tammy
Jeremiah/Cube
Jitters/Hamlet
Anabelle/Tangy
Willow/Diana
Rolf/Wolfgang
Goldie/Midge/Lolly

it's just me trying to choose dreamies for my second town, lmao


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 2, 2016)

http://legacy-galaxy.deviantart.com/art/Oh-Yeah-That-Redesign-s-Here-Too-649079384


----------



## Zireael (Dec 2, 2016)

https://youtu.be/oWffg90Es9E

Could be worse. I was trying to link a guide to a post earlier and I guess I forgot to copy the page URL before pasting, I almost linked a naughty Witcher jigsaw puzzle that I sent to my bf earlier for shizzles. _Almost_ disastrous.

"Here read this guide"
**tiddies**
"... Oh"


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 2, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTFXMf0lfnw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 3, 2016)

https://youtu.be/2k0SmqbBIpQ


----------



## bigfootsboyfriend (Dec 3, 2016)

https://nookipedia.com/w/images/5/58/Nate_CF.png

this is literally just my icon i havent copy-pasted in like 4 days


----------



## FleuraBelle (Dec 3, 2016)

https://toyhou.se/~forums/thread/23376.-draw-for-the-person-above-you-new-thread-/27#post-582099


huh


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DB6hBRPsWc


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

((this ctrl-v might not be suitable for all audiences but is a quote from Supernatural))

Castiel: Did you know that a cat's penis is sharply barbed along its shaft? I know for a fact the females were not consulted about that!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2016)

Phantom: i'll rescue it anyway! freedom for everyone!


----------



## spamurai (Dec 12, 2016)

Zelda Breath of the Wild


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 12, 2016)

https://img1.etsystatic.com/106/0/10617817/il_570xN.937042731_1pe1.jpg



O H YE AH I REMEBER THIS.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uozsVbRpxY


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 12, 2016)

Mars was almost identical to Earth roughly four billion years ago. Today, it remains the
only planet in our solar system that's enough like Earth to even possibly sustain human life. It's
half the size of our pale blue dot, but has the same amount of land, which means we'd have a
place to settle and flourish. The temperature on Mars is frigid, but its ice means we'd have a
water source. The planet's oxidized soil means we could grow food, and the existence of methane
gas means we could create fuel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a passage I copied down from an article


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


----------



## Alex518 (Dec 12, 2016)

אחי, אני רוצה כישוף למוסך הפניקס!

it was for the google translate game on here lol


----------



## KatRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Some historians argue that slaves “freed themselves” by fleeing to Union armies, thereby forcing lincoln to issue the emancipation Proclamation. How persua- sive is that argument?


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 12, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_3DS_colors_and_styles


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 12, 2016)

How easy is adding skins? cuz if it's


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S-MbldB6R0


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2016)

Paarse linnen look TPU booktype hoes voor de Samsung Galaxy Core Prime


----------



## mintellect (Dec 13, 2016)

*Username:* 
*Character type:* (e.g. OC / Mayor / Fanart) 
*Character name:* 
*Ref(s):* 
*Personality:* 
*Notes:*


----------



## amemome (Dec 13, 2016)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/g5LpCh2v7s


----------



## Antonio (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice




http://aidagency.typepad.com/good_stuff/images/2007/04/24/uglysanta.jpg


----------



## Barbara (Dec 14, 2016)

אין דער זעלביקער צייַט, די מידיאַ


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013ND3MU/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## spamurai (Dec 14, 2016)

Cactus xD


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2016)

We Wish You a Metal Xmas and a Headbanging New Year


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPGl6QGSZN8&list=PLOTmJhq5oQ9oEJ846wzJO5K0ymQjDYEce&index=38


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 17, 2016)

https://toyhou.se/695095.ziika


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwmSjveL3Lc


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

YasAteSatan


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 22, 2016)

"I'm pretty good on politics. 'California is bankrupt...and California, California.'"


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 23, 2016)

sunflower, pothos,


----------



## Mariah (Dec 23, 2016)

India Tree Jimmies - Carnival Mix


----------



## Xandra (Dec 23, 2016)

Very, very little, too late, dude.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## freshmilk (Dec 23, 2016)

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...MoPNAc9.gif/revision/latest?cb=20130602091504

!! there I am,


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 23, 2016)

leggo my eggo


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW5oGRx9CLM


----------



## spamurai (Dec 30, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/


----------



## Haskell (Dec 30, 2016)

connor and jude the fosters


----------



## Xandra (Dec 30, 2016)

recipe for churros


----------



## namiieco (Dec 30, 2016)

Gryffindors


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/y3y9Ln8Kv14


----------



## Mariah (Dec 31, 2016)

Mulberry Raccoon Family


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 31, 2016)

System Of A Down - Lonely Day


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 31, 2016)

Full name:
Nickname:
Gender:
Species:
Date of birth:
Nationality:
Blood status:
Wand:

Appearance

Hair colour:
Hair style:
Eye colour:
Skin tone:
Height:
Weight:
Clothing style:
Accessories:
Other distinguishing features:

Personality

Traits:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Good at:
Bad at:
Hobbies:
Fears:
Ambition:

Family

Father:
Mother:
Sibling:
Paternal grandparents:
Maternal grandparents:
Uncles:
Aunts:
Cousins:
Pet:
Other noteworthy relatives:
Family home:
Blood Status:
Social standing:
Family background:

Individual magic

Wand reaction when first held:
Boggart:
Patronus:
Animagus:
Polyjuice:
Amortentia:

Prologue

(What happened before Hogwarts)

Years at Hogwarts

First year
Sorted into:
Best subject:
Favorite subject:
Favorite teacher:
Worst subject:
Least favorite subject:
Least favorite teacher:
Quidditch:
Friends:
Christmas holiday:
Other:

Second year
Best subject:
Favorite subject:
Favorite teacher:
Worst subject:
Least favorite subject:
Least favorite teacher:
Quidditch:
Friends:
Christmas holiday:
Other:

Third year
Elective subjects:
Best subject:
Favorite subject:
Favorite teacher:
Worst subject:
Least favorite subject:
Least favorite teacher:
Quidditch:
Friends:
Hogsmead:
Christmas holiday:
Other:

Fourth year
Best subject:
Favorite subject:
Favorite teacher:
Worst subject:
Least favorite subject:
Least favorite teacher:
Quidditch:
Friends:
Hogsmead:
Christmas holiday:
Other:

Fifth year
Best subject:
Favorite subject:
Favorite teacher:
Worst subject:
Least favorite subject:
Least favorite teacher:
Quidditch:
Friends:
Hogsmead:
Christmas holiday:
Other:

O.W.L. Scores

Sixth year
Dropped subjects:
Best subject:
Favorite subject:
Favorite teacher:
Worst subject:
Least favorite subject:
Least favorite teacher:
Quidditch:
Friends:
Hogsmead:
Christmas holiday:
Other:

Seventh year
Best subject:
Favorite subject:
Favorite teacher:
Worst subject:
Least favorite subject:
Least favorite teacher:
Quidditch:
Friends:
Hogsmead:
Christmas holiday:
Other:


----------



## KatRose (Jan 2, 2017)

? 

(wow, such an interesting copy)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

chrome://components


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Jan 3, 2017)

http://dennismichaellynch.com/college-professor-caught-tape-referencing-students-vote-hillary/


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 4, 2017)

<img src="https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/t/young-happy-man-military-uniform-gesturing-peace-sign-isolated-white-48363288.jpg" alt="Image result for stock image military"/>


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 4, 2017)

Togedemaru

Looks like I was looking up Pok?mon again.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S1uSQJ1fKQ&ab_channel=Phandomoverdose

..I'm trash


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jan 8, 2017)

Typically masculine noun endings (+90%)

-an, -and, -ant, -ent, -in, -int, -om, -ond, -ont, -on (but not after s/c?)
-eau, -au, -aud, -aut, -o, -os, -ot
-ai, -ais, -ait, -es, -et
-ou, -out, -out, -oux
-i, -il, -it, -is, -y
-at, -as, -ois, -oit
• -u, -us, -ut, -eu
-er, -e?after C (C=t)
-age, -ege, – ` eme, -ome/- ` ome, -aume, -isme
-as, -is, -os, -us, -ex
-it, -est
-al, -el, -il, -ol, -eul, -all
-if, -ef
 -ac, -ic, -oc, -uc
-am, -um, -en
-air, -er, -erf, -ert, -ar, -arc, -ars, -art, -our, -ours, -or, -ord, -ors, -ort, -ir, -oir, -eur
(if animate)
-ail, -eil, -euil, -ueil
-ing
Typically feminine noun endings (+90%)

 -aie, -oue, -eue, -ion, -te, – ? ee, -ie, -ue
-asse, -ace, -esse, -ece, -aisse, -isse/-ice, -ousse, -ance, -anse, -ence, -once
 -enne, -onne, -une, -ine, -aine, -eine, -erne
-ande, -ende, -onde, -ade, -ude, -arde, -orde
-euse, -ouse, -ase, -aise, -ese, -oise, -ise, -yse, -ose, -use
 -ache, -iche, -eche, -oche, -uche, -ouche, -anche
-ave, -eve, -ive
 -iere, -ure, -eure
-ette, -ete, – ˆ ete, -atte, -otte, -oute, -orte, -ante, -ente, -inte, -onte
-alle, -elle, -ille, -olle
-aille, -eille, -ouille
-appe, -ampe, -ombe
• -igue


Hahaha....French Noun Gender rules xD


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 9, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/DisneyBeautyAndTheBeast/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRkghPaRzZk


----------



## Koden (Jan 9, 2017)

Djrobert


----------



## Licorice (Jan 10, 2017)

http://49n2wa1rmtzn2t7jio3ohnd8.wpe...-content/uploads/2012/08/Black-man-Crying.jpg


----------



## Soraru (Jan 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwnefUaKCbc


----------



## intropella (Jan 13, 2017)

Durarara!


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 13, 2017)

play.mcpz.net


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

http://a.fod4.com/misc/swansonhell.gif


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 13, 2017)

https://youtu.be/LVOS_lzgEpQ


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 13, 2017)

https://68.media.tumblr.com/a9f6333776a034275922d8d653b54ce4/tumblr_o4g52gh40O1tzkxdco1_540.jpg


----------



## aschton (Jan 14, 2017)

Me do ?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?215482-chibi-mayors-for-200-tbt!!-xx


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 15, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YKTis8DKdsU

7:39 onwards is the best part.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mikkq9fD5ok&list=PLLZKqAJ7VaSAwhyY_TyNlzmpyzj5L5oSt


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 18, 2017)

buzzfeed.com?quizzes


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 19, 2017)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/sgUkaJqw9x


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 19, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?106181-pinkcotton
Oh, yeah, _that_.


----------



## chapstick (Jan 19, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?406369-collectibles 

my collectibles thread (maybe you should check it out?)


----------



## spamurai (Jan 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 27, 2017)

Watercolor pencils: Faber Castle


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Mayor of Oblivion


----------



## spamurai (Feb 5, 2017)

Pen-case Chair


----------



## Bcat (Feb 5, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T09qJFxQdE


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 5, 2017)

lul


----------



## Haskell (Feb 5, 2017)

Guild ---> The Misc.

Invitation! ^_^


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 5, 2017)

5D5F71


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 6, 2017)

NM it was 2 long...


----------



## Soigne (Feb 6, 2017)

whups that was  part of my homework i bettter not


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 6, 2017)

It's a picture


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/nqfWP6M.gif


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 10, 2017)

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Feb 10, 2017)

https://en.shindanmaker.com/215100

3% waifu TwT


----------



## Captain James (Feb 10, 2017)

Johann Philipp Trump

Research


----------



## spamurai (Feb 11, 2017)

0_o


----------



## namiieco (Feb 11, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/nZxFIQV.png


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm going with: Jin is dead; maybe Jungkook is the child; and Jimin... I doN't kNow? He was alone at the beach (Omelas is said to be in "close proximity to the sparkling sea") so maybe he's the one who leaves Omelas? This is so confusing T________T help


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 11, 2017)

Animals in temperate deciduous forests also have to adapt to the changing seasons. They must be able to cope with cold winters when food is in short supply. Migration and hibernation are two adaptations used by the animals in this biome.

A great variety of birds migrate to warmer places where they can find food more easily.

Some mammals (e.g., bears) hibernate during the cold winter months.

Hibernation is an inactive, sleeplike state that some animals enter during the winter. Animals that hibernate protect themselves against the cold and reduce their need for food. A hibernating animal's body temperature is lower than normal, and its heartbeat and breathing slow down greatly. An animal in this state needs little energy to stay alive and can live off fat stored in its body. Thus, hibernating animals can more easily survive the cold winter months.
Squirrels, chipmunks, and some jays often store large supplies of food (such as nuts and seeds) in the ground, under fallen leaves, or in tree hollows for use during the cold winters when food is scarce. Cold temperatures help prevent the decomposition of the nuts and seeds.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

I jumped and jumped till the jumping was jumped over.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 20, 2017)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/9214042.gif



Spoiler



Couldn't find anything in the rules against reviving this. Did I miss something?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 20, 2017)

https://flat.io/score/58d02bee2010ed4914b0fa7c-another-one-like-what


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Ay
> 
> 
> how's the pears?



What even


----------



## Byebi (Mar 20, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Next person to post I'll give 50 TBT to.





Oh right


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/IB3eEou.jpg

A ref of my mayor lololol


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 21, 2017)

1209006


lol i found out a way to download line stickers with their id


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2017)

10*(2cos(t))+8*(2sin(t))

I'm studying for my maths test lol


----------



## Byebi (Mar 21, 2017)

doing a bit of research :thinking:


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

Find an item that brings back memories or that you cherish a lot.
Wrap the gift in wrapping paper.
Go to a remote place in town - that also won’t be disrupted by possible villagers moving in (like the beach), or maybe even the island instead - and bury the wrapped gift.
Write your future self a letter with either a kind message, an inspirational quote, or really whatever you’d like.
Ask Pelly or Phyllis to set it for a specific date in the future.
Add that date to your calendar app, daily planner or wherever you keep your future events visible.
When it’s time to find your capsule and open your letter, post pictures about it here!Find an item that brings back memories or that you cherish a lot.
Wrap the gift in wrapping paper.
Go to a remote place in town - that also won’t be disrupted by possible villagers moving in (like the beach), or maybe even the island instead - and bury the wrapped gift.
Write your future self a letter with either a kind message, an inspirational quote, or really whatever you’d like.
Ask Pelly or Phyllis to set it for a specific date in the future.
Add that date to your calendar app, daily planner or wherever you keep your future events visible.
When it’s time to find your capsule and open your letter, post pictures about it here!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 21, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tYya_LOPEw


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2017)

Dovahkiin


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

sh 10
Hau 10
May 10
Brendan 10
Wally 10
Steven 10
Cynthia 10
Lillie 10
Nebby 12
Kukui 10
Gladion 10
Iris 10
Serena 10
Getsis 10
Jessie 10
James 10
Giovonni 10
Archie 10
Maxie 10




lol who is sh


----------



## Barbara (Mar 21, 2017)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d7/66/29/d76629e93ab257f4ea2698fec1b00b29.jpg


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Play forum games or yabber in a repetitive discussion thread with fellow TBTers.


----------



## hamster (Mar 21, 2017)

Bet you sleep like a child with your thumb in your mouth. I could creep up beside you, and put a gun in your mouth.

oh


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

Cherub said:


> Bet you sleep like a child with your thumb in your mouth. I could creep up beside you, and put a gun in your mouth.
> 
> oh


thats just.. ohh
i still have Play forum games or yabber in a repetitive discussion thread with fellow TBTers.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 21, 2017)

เมื่ออายส์ติดเกมม


----------



## forestyne (Mar 21, 2017)

Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherub said:


> Bet you sleep like a child with your thumb in your mouth. I could creep up beside you, and put a gun in your mouth.
> 
> oh



jesus christ


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWy1utqHD0s&t=32s



WUBBADUBBADUBBA DAT TRUUUU~?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 21, 2017)

*☆Mayor Name:
☆Town Name:
☆Time Zone:
☆Delivery or Pickup (if preferred):
☆Friend Code:
☆Items You Want:
☆Offer:*


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 22, 2017)

' vi el cellular blanco y pense que era el guys '

???

i don't even remember where this conversation is from lol


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

https://www.the-qrcode-generator.com

wat


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

The traits of the Nine and those of the Eight conflict with each other: Nines are passive and desire harmony with others, while Eights are aggressive, asserting themselves and follwoing their self-interest. Since Nine is the basic personality type, people of htis subtype tend to be fundamentally oriented to others, receptive, unself-conscious, agreeable, and so forth, while some part of them asserts itself strongly, at least at times. There is a "mellow,: out-going quality about them. They are sociable, like to tell jokes and stories, and spend time with their friends. Nines with an Eight-wing are more sensual and instinctive than the Nines with a One-wing, and tend to operate more on feelings and hunches. They tend to embody more the easygoing demeanor associated with Nines , but also give the impression of being more "physical," more grounded. This is one of the most difficult subtypes to understand because their component types are in such diametrical opposition to each other.

In healthy persons of this subtype, the Eight-wing adds an element of inner strength and willpower, as well as an expansive, passionate quality to the overall style of the personality. Healthy Nines with an Eight-wing combine the comforting, positive qualities of the Nine with the endurance and strength of the Eight, resulting in a subtype at once powerful and gentle. Despite their unselfconsciousness, healthy people of this subtype are able to assert themselves effectively; despite their graciousness and concern for others, they can be quite strong and forceful; despite their ability to subordinate themselves to others and to common goals, they can be courageously independent; despite an easygoing manner, they can have formidable tempers, although these are rarely resorted to. Thus, healthy persons of this subtype give the impression of strength and good nature, sensuality, and power. The Nine with an Eight-wing wants to engage with people and things in the world more than the other subtype. They enjoy socializing, have a wonderfully dry sense of humor, and may have numerous skills, although they tend not ot promote themselves. They are concerned with their immediate needs and circumstances ,and more accepting of people as they are. Nines with an Eight-wing often enjoy the helping professions, consulting, sales, and services, and can be very effective in business, especially in negotiations or working in human resource capacities.

Average people of this subtype compartmentalize their emotions completely. While their self-image is one of peacefulness, they may occasionally be quite aggressive without realizing the extent of it. Unfortunately, the Nine with an Eight-wing is more likely than the other subtype to get caught up in a kind of sensual indolence which can interfere with their ability to stay directed. They can be complacent, even lazy, about achieving success in some areas of their lives, while being extremely competitive in others. If they are not intellectually gifted, they may seem slightly slow-witted--good-natured but thickheaded----because neither the Nine nor the Eight is a particularly intellectual or thinking component. These people have strong elemental drives for psychological and sexual union with the other. Their self-interest is bound up with the material comfort. They can be more stubborn and defensive than Nines with a One-wing, and although usually easygoing and pleasant, people of this subtype can have bad tempers. Others cannot predict what will set them off, but usually can see their anger building. Typically, people of this subtype lose their tempers when others interfere or interrupt their sense of well-being and peace of mind. They can be blunt and explosive, but just as suddenly, they return to their "normal," placid self. When their protective instincts are aroused, they do not wish to hurt others so much as protect themselves and their property. Average persons of this subtype can become belligerent and confrontational toward others, but with little long-lasting personal animosity. Their greatest ire is aroused against those who attack their families , their beliefs, or their way of life. But once the crisis has passed, they are apt to sue for peace, making allies of their former enemies. As they deteriorate, Nines with an Eight-wing tend to dig in their heads, refusing to listen to or cooperate with anyone threatening to disturb their safe routines.

Unhealthy Nines with an Eight-wing often resemble unhealthy Fours: they are usually depressed adn have very little energy. Unlike the Four, there is a general flatness and lack of emotional affect, with occasional tremors of tearfulness and anxiety. The fear of control in the Eight-wing adds to the Nine's resistance to help. Unhealthy Nines with an Eight-wing are capable of violence with little concern about the consequences of their actions. Aggressions and id impulses are strong in people of this subtype, and when they are emotionally unstable, there is little ego strength left to regulate these forces. Their aggressions may be particularly aroused by sexual jealousy of their spouses. Separation from a loved one through alienation of affections is devastating to the Nine's self of self, and inflames the Eight's rage out of wounded pride. As a result, Nines with an Eight-wing can be physically dangerous, striking out impulsively. They may retaliate against those with whom they have come into conflict while dissociating themselves emotionally from the harm they do. Chronic depression, extreme dissociation, and addiction are also possible.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 22, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwdhQJb3QBE&list=PLFwObPlg7Y1pnZVEKHOE6QW66XZacCFxY&index=46


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/161/142/ac3.jpg

which is basically 






- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwdhQJb3QBE&list=PLFwObPlg7Y1pnZVEKHOE6QW66XZacCFxY&index=46



was nintendo's idea of a sick new soundtrack sliding their hands up and down a keyboard


----------



## Seastar (Mar 22, 2017)

1
jirachi100	
7
1076
2
MintyDreams7	
5
1378

Uh


----------



## Barbara (Mar 23, 2017)

≠ ..


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

87 bottles of bleach on the wall, 87 bottles of bleach.
Take one down and pass it around, 86 bottles of bleach on the wall.


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 23, 2017)

0748-6991-4133

One of my Tumblr followers asked for my friendcode.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

2595-4157-6964


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jcuLU58u3U


Okay then.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

Decided to make this thread as a lot of folk on here are into manga anime stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmfao


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 24, 2017)

oh yeah


----------



## Barbara (Mar 24, 2017)

http://umekozaru.tumblr.com/post/113958498651/hello-again-heres-another-path-i-made-the


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

/ask


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 24, 2017)

93 bottles of bleach on the wall, 93 bottles of bleach.
Take one down and pass it around, 92 bottles of bleach on the wall. XD


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 26, 2017)

S105,S150,S305,S330,S500,C105,C340,C375,C400,C1300,C1325,D55,D150,D200,D320,D1275,E135,E145,E250,E275,E460,A120,A250,A270,A400,A1200,W150,W180,W290,W320,W330,W400

me playing realm grinder at R51


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 26, 2017)

君の体温

LOL... ok so this says kimi no taion which is a vocaloid song i was listening to and i copy and pasted it into youtube to see if there were any covers... this is my new favorite game but i need to forget and then remember to post here


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 26, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6717-&#9834;-Mistwood-Day-1-March-24th-2017-&#9834;


----------



## Barbara (Mar 27, 2017)

Site:https://mobile.twitter.com/pitbull


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=437544766590079&id=117753738569185


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/30/52/0d/30520d8df2fb3b33a4d7988dbc44c3c5.gif


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

LOL
edit: ninja'd


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

97 guests what is happening


----------



## Seastar (Apr 9, 2017)

LadyRainb said:


> Deoxys. A shiny one. Shiny Deoxys defense form! Nickname: SHINYRAINB. That's where my usernames (and NNID) comes from!
> I have a shiny Deoxys named SHINYRAINB, because I couldn't fit ShinyRainbow. He's still on my Pokemon Black game.
> 
> Celebi or Manaphy takes second place for my favourite mythical Pokemon. Who here played Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky?


Oh


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...iew-thread-♡&p=7299822&viewfull=1#post7299822


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

*town name:* _shamplin_
*dream code:* _5A00-0026-D661_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:*


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.blankmediagames.com/


----------



## Barbara (Apr 11, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/RRX2HER.jpg


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

http://yesnobutton.com/answer.html


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 11, 2017)

According to all known laws
of aviation,

there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.

Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.

The bee, of course, flies anyway

because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.

(why the bee movie??)


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQdC7h609k8


----------



## Byebi (Apr 12, 2017)

sussuko


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

The Nine with an Eight-Wing: "The Comfort Seeker"

The traits of the Nine and those of the Eight conflict with each other: Nines are passive and desire harmony with others, while Eights are aggressive, asserting themselves and follwoing their self-interest. Since Nine is the basic personality type, people of htis subtype tend to be fundamentally oriented to others, receptive, unself-conscious, agreeable, and so forth, while some part of them asserts itself strongly, at least at times. There is a "mellow,: out-going quality about them. They are sociable, like to tell jokes and stories, and spend time with their friends. Nines with an Eight-wing are more sensual and instinctive than the Nines with a One-wing, and tend to operate more on feelings and hunches. They tend to embody more the easygoing demeanor associated with Nines , but also give the impression of being more "physical," more grounded. This is one of the most difficult subtypes to understand because their component types are in such diametrical opposition to each other.

In healthy persons of this subtype, the Eight-wing adds an element of inner strength and willpower, as well as an expansive, passionate quality to the overall style of the personality. Healthy Nines with an Eight-wing combine the comforting, positive qualities of the Nine with the endurance and strength of the Eight, resulting in a subtype at once powerful and gentle. Despite their unselfconsciousness, healthy people of this subtype are able to assert themselves effectively; despite their graciousness and concern for others, they can be quite strong and forceful; despite their ability to subordinate themselves to others and to common goals, they can be courageously independent; despite an easygoing manner, they can have formidable tempers, although these are rarely resorted to. Thus, healthy persons of this subtype give the impression of strength and good nature, sensuality, and power. The Nine with an Eight-wing wants to engage with people and things in the world more than the other subtype. They enjoy socializing, have a wonderfully dry sense of humor, and may have numerous skills, although they tend not ot promote themselves. They are concerned with their immediate needs and circumstances ,and more accepting of people as they are. Nines with an Eight-wing often enjoy the helping professions, consulting, sales, and services, and can be very effective in business, especially in negotiations or working in human resource capacities.

Average people of this subtype compartmentalize their emotions completely. While their self-image is one of peacefulness, they may occasionally be quite aggressive without realizing the extent of it. Unfortunately, the Nine with an Eight-wing is more likely than the other subtype to get caught up in a kind of sensual indolence which can interfere with their ability to stay directed. They can be complacent, even lazy, about achieving success in some areas of their lives, while being extremely competitive in others. If they are not intellectually gifted, they may seem slightly slow-witted--good-natured but thickheaded----because neither the Nine nor the Eight is a particularly intellectual or thinking component. These people have strong elemental drives for psychological and sexual union with the other. Their self-interest is bound up with the material comfort. They can be more stubborn and defensive than Nines with a One-wing, and although usually easygoing and pleasant, people of this subtype can have bad tempers. Others cannot predict what will set them off, but usually can see their anger building. Typically, people of this subtype lose their tempers when others interfere or interrupt their sense of well-being and peace of mind. They can be blunt and explosive, but just as suddenly, they return to their "normal," placid self. When their protective instincts are aroused, they do not wish to hurt others so much as protect themselves and their property. Average persons of this subtype can become belligerent and confrontational toward others, but with little long-lasting personal animosity. Their greatest ire is aroused against those who attack their families , their beliefs, or their way of life. But once the crisis has passed, they are apt to sue for peace, making allies of their former enemies. As they deteriorate, Nines with an Eight-wing tend to dig in their heads, refusing to listen to or cooperate with anyone threatening to disturb their safe routines.

Unhealthy Nines with an Eight-wing often resemble unhealthy Fours: they are usually depressed adn have very little energy. Unlike the Four, there is a general flatness and lack of emotional affect, with occasional tremors of tearfulness and anxiety. The fear of control in the Eight-wing adds to the Nine's resistance to help. Unhealthy Nines with an Eight-wing are capable of violence with little concern about the consequences of their actions. Aggressions and id impulses are strong in people of this subtype, and when they are emotionally unstable, there is little ego strength left to regulate these forces. Their aggressions may be particularly aroused by sexual jealousy of their spouses. Separation from a loved one through alienation of affections is devastating to the Nine's self of self, and inflames the Eight's rage out of wounded pride. As a result, Nines with an Eight-wing can be physically dangerous, striking out impulsively. They may retaliate against those with whom they have come into conflict while dissociating themselves emotionally from the harm they do. Chronic depression, extreme dissociation, and addiction are also possible.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...rio_kart_8_deluxe_switch_bundle_just_went_on/


----------



## Barbara (Apr 12, 2017)

http://bramblescrossing.tumblr.com/post/159432957388/some-recolors-of-this-design-by-request-more


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/h6mgaWY.gif


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

Call us at (888) 744-9335
HOME BIO SHOWS STORES COLLECTIONS PRESS CONTACT US
2017
American Craft Council Wholesale & Retail, St. Paul, MN -- April 6 - 9
​American Craft Council Craft Show, San Francisco - Aug 4 - 6
Smithsonian Craft2Wear, Washington, DC Oct 5 - 7
One of A Kind Show, Chicago, IL -- Dec 1 - 4 

2016
American Craft Council Wholesale & Retail, Baltimore, MD -- Feb 17 - 21
American Craft Council Craft Show, St. Paul, MN -- April 7 - 10
​American Craft Council Craft Show, San Francisco - Aug 5 - 7
Philadelphia Museum of Art Contemporary Craft Show, Philadelphia, PA -- Granted Admission Nov 9 - 13
Grand Central Terminal Holiday Fair, New York, NY -- Nov 14 - Dec 24
One of A Kind Show, Chicago, IL -- Dec 1 - 4 

2015
American Craft Council Wholesale & Retail, Baltimore, MD -- Feb 18 - 22
American Craft Council Craft Show,  Atlanta, GA -- March 12 - 15
Paradise City Art Show, Malborough, MA -- March 20, 21 & 22
American Craft Council Craft Show, St. Paul, MN -- April 9 - 12
Smithsonian Craft Show, Washington, DC -- April 23 - 26
Spring Crafts at Lyndhurst, NY -- May 1 - 3
Paradise City Arts Festival, Northhampton, MA -- May 23 - 25
Manayunk Arts Festival, Philadelphia, PA -- June 20 - 21
American Craft Council Craft Show, San Francisco, CA -- July 31 - Aug 2
Fall Crafts at Lyndhurst, NY -- Sep 18 - 20
Rhinebeck Arts Festival, Rhinebeck, NY -- Oct 2 - 4
Paradise City Arts Festival, Northhampton, MA -- Oct 10 - 12
Craftwestport, West Port, CT -- Nov 7 - 8
Philadelphia Museum of Art Contemporary Craft Show, Philadelphia, PA -- Nov 11 - 15 
                --- Ornament Magazine Sponsored National Prize Winner for Excellence in Art to Wear
One of A Kind Show, Chicago, IL -- Dec 3 - 6
Craft Boston Holiday, Boston, MA -- Dec 11 - 13

2014
American Crafts Festival at Lincoln Center, New York, NY 
Westhampton Festival of The Arts, Westhampton, NY
Nassau County Craft Show, Long Island, NY
Paradise City Arts Festivals, Northhampton, MA
Sugarloaf Crafts Festival, Gaithersburg, MD
Sugarloaf Crafts Festival, Somerset, NJ
Philadelphia Museum of Art Contemporary Craft Show, Philadelphia, PA   
Washington Craft Show, Washington, DC
One Of A Kind Show, Chicago, IL

2013
The Buyers Market of American Craft, Philadelphia, PA
Philadelphia Museum of Art Contemporary Craft Show, Philadelphia, PA    
Grand Central Terminal Holiday Fair, New York City, NY 

2012
New York International Gift Show, Handmade, New York, NY
American Craft Council Craft Show, Baltimore, MD
Craft Boston, Boston, MA
Accessory The Show, New York, NY 
ENK Accessory Circuit, New York, NY 
American Craft Festival, Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts, New York, NY 
Philadelphia Museum of Art Contemporary Craft Show, Philadelphia, PA    

2011
California Gift Show, Los Angeles, CA
New York International Gift Show, Handmade, New York, NY
American Craft Council Craft Show, Baltimore, MD
Smithsonian Craft Show, Washington, DC
Northern Virginia Fine Arts Festival, Reston, VA
American Craft Festival, Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts, New York, NY
Westchester Craft Show, White Plain, NY 
Washington Craft Show, Washington DC


2010
American Craft Council Craft Show in Baltimore, MD
Westchester Craft Show, White Plain, NY
Philadelphia Museum of Art Contemporary Craft Show, Philadelphia, PA
Washington Craft Show, Washington DC    

2009
One of 14 artists selected to present work in the Altcraft section of the American Craft Show, Baltimore, Maryland.
D & A Fashion Trade Show, New York, NY 
The first mainland Chinese designer chosen for American reality TV show Project Runway season 7


2008
One of 15 semifinalists in the accessory category in the Ecco Domani Fashion Foundation 2009 Competition.
One of 14 artists selected to present work in the Altcraft section of the American Craft Show, Baltimore, Maryland. 
T-shirt design for earthquake donors in addition to other volunteer work for China Earthquake Relief Effort


2007 
One of 8 designers selected to participate in the Qi Pai Cup Costume Creation Contest during Beijing’s International Fashion Week
Premiere Classe trade show Paris, France.
One of 5 accessory artists featured in Artists Up Close, celebrating the 40th anniversary of the Chicago Museum of Contemporary Art.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2017)

https://www.icepets.com/images/items/2928.png


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

[•] 99


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 15, 2017)

https://i.snag.gy/WTwlaN.jpg


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

my partner in crime


----------



## Barbara (Apr 15, 2017)

I hear this fun guy can make you a huge celebrity in Autumn.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 15, 2017)

Spoiler:  ✨ steam ✨


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2017)

I think someone's been sneaking steroids into Pooh's honey jar &#55357;&#56872;


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

@meowitslucy hello lucy amelia evenden


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 16, 2017)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 16, 2017)

umm, needless to say, it was a link to danisnotonfire's channel. why did i copy that..


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

When you like too many things about a video and don't have enough time to go through them all ughhhh </3 this is so cool tess!!﻿


----------



## Barbara (Apr 17, 2017)

http://sig.grumpybumpers.com/host/tbtpuzzle6.gif


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

Alligator - Drago.
Anteater - Pango.
Bear - Tie, Curt and Teddy.
Bird - Midge.
Bull - I don't have a favorite bull either. 
Cat - Tie, Felyne and Stinky.
Chicken - None
Cow - Tipper.
Cub - I guess Stitches or Vladimir
Deer - All of them lol but probably Beau or Erik.
Dog - Tie, Maddie and Shep.
Duck - Freckles or Molly.
Eagle - Apollo.
Elephant - Tucker.
Frog - Lily.
Goat - Pashmina.
Gorilla - Cesar.
Hamster - Rodney.
Hippo - Bitty.
Horse - Julian and Clyde.
Kangaroo - Marcie.
Koala - Melba or Alice.
Lion - Mott.
Monkey - Deli.
Mouse - Penelope.
Octopus - Marina.
Ostrich - None.
Penguin - Sprinkle and Iggly.
Pig - Gala.
Rabbit - Tiffany.
Rhino - Rhonda.
Sheep - Pietro.
Squirrel - Poppy.
Tiger - Bianca.
Wolf - Freya.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 17, 2017)

http://random.cat/i/tumblr_lzprpvz2Sb1qfjjglo2_250.gif

Typical


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

UCgiatOB8K_lEH2pJNKylOLQ


----------



## Ami (Apr 18, 2017)

【開催店舗】
アニメイト新宿店、アニメイト横浜店、アニメイト名古屋店、アニメイト池袋本店、アニメイト金山店、
アニメイト東岡崎店、アニメイト岐阜店、アニメイト沼津店、アニメイト天王寺店、アニメイト町田店


----------



## Primarina (Apr 18, 2017)

I got nothing. lol


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

u nee


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?414694-&#10022;-Chao-Egg-SB-100-TBT-&#10022;


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

Out of the Skies, Under the Earth by Chris Zabriskie is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution licence (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/)
Source: http://chriszabriskie.com/reappear/
Artist: http://chriszabriskie.com/


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2017)

[adoptable]5510763[/adoptable]


----------



## namiieco (May 13, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVNhphgwR90&t=43s


----------



## fallensnow (May 13, 2017)

He engages in practical number activities and is beginning to use the vocabulary involved in adding and subtracting.

***

Oh The joy of writing reports!


----------



## Xandra (May 13, 2017)

She sells seashells by the sea shore


----------



## Goth (May 13, 2017)

synonyms for *****


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2017)

4091


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 13, 2017)

https://www.tumblr.com/dashboard/blog/gunzonyatmblr/154270077728


----------



## carp (May 14, 2017)

[artsy shots]

this video is inspired by so many things.
i am a type 9. i've done many tests, quizzes and even been
judged by some fellow compadr?s of mine into the 9 category;
i'm a peacemaker. accepting, trusting and stable. some common
traits are optimism, creativeness and supportiveness. we
avoid conflict like the plague, but can be a little
complacent with our avoidance of problems, often simplifying
them too far. 

[on a shot with me 1 "my response" on the one side with me 2 "a perfect 9" on other]
>>e.g; head and shoulders next to head and shoulders

[text: me vs. perfect 9]

both say; "my basic fear"
1; loss of family and friends
2; loss and seperation
both say; "my basic desire"
1; happiness and peace of mind
2; to have inner stability or "peace of mind"

[back to artsy shots]

i often get lost in my own thoughts and daydream, or zone out entirely.
sometimes, entire days, actions and often exams or simple tasks such as
closing the curtains completely disappear from my memory, as i'm not there.
music gives me 
i have little made up worlds in my head, and memories can repeat indefinitely
for several minutes or hours. if i giggle or laugh to myself, i've just
replayed a funny memory or invented a scenario in my head. my personality
moulds to other people to avoid any issue, i'm a chameleon of every friendship
group.

i always see both points of view, see both the glass half full and half empty,
like some silly spot the difference drawing, but without the similarities. my
response to pain or bad situations is glazed over eyes or total ignorance.
premature peacefulness is more enjoyable than any tension i may encounter.
being numb to me is better than being depressed. i focus on the silver lining
so my peace of mind isn't rubbed away, but i really need to realise that the
only way for me to deal with situations is by tackling them head on.

on the level one to nine scale on the levels of development, i'm definitely
in the healthy levels, but sometimes i do relate to the average levels. the
healthy levels include loving care and the feeling of being autonomous, with
healing and calming influences, whilst being emotionally stable, whereas the
average parts i relate to are the tuning out of reality and the minimisation
of problems, as well as the procrastination of things.

procrastination motivates me to do other things: i get my best ideas and
work my hardest when i'm avoiding doing something important. the constriction
of it is binding, like a pair of trousers that don't fit. type 9s should not
focus on individualism or being unique or standing out from the crowd, but
most of my personality revolves around me being very different to the main
body of humanity. my clothing style also screams for attention, really. but,
type 9s should also contain the positive traits of all the other types, which
does include the creativity of a depressing four, so i guess i fit into the
mould that way.

but really, as much as all of these character traits fit me into this nine
box, there's no real need to categorise myself in this way, except to better
understand my thought processes, actions and emotions. me not being driven
could be put down to my complacency with not conflicting others, for example.

i'm just happy being me, really.

thank you for watching, and have a nice day. goodbye.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20pAJPNaAyw


----------



## hamster (May 15, 2017)

49491716


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Water. Earth. Fire. Air. Tree. Deep sea.

Long ago, the seven eggs lived together in harmony. Then everything changed when the Fire Eggs attacked.

Only the Mayor, master of all seven elements, could catch  them. But when the town needed him/her most, he/she vanished.

The mayor time travelled and a hundred years passed, me Isabelle,and my brother and I discovered the new Mayor , a traveller named _____ and although his/her town perfecting  skills are great, he/she still has a lot to learn before he/she is ready to save anyone.

But I believe The Mayor can save the town.


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2017)

http://www.virtuadopt.com/pc.php?do=cp


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

hop banner by: A r i a n e)


----------



## Barbara (May 18, 2017)

spj?ll?da


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Signature is too big


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 18, 2017)

diphenhydramine


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Shishi-Oh (May 18, 2017)

https://www.brighterblooms.com/images/P/cherry-rainier-1-400-01.jpg

This was a link that I posted in a "favorite ACNL fruit" thread. This is what ACNL's perfect cherries are based on! :3c


----------



## Barbara (May 19, 2017)

http://stardustshine.tumblr.com/pos...mprehensive-guide-to-the-villager-reset-trick


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Absolute power does not corrupt absolutely, absolute power attracts the corruptible.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 19, 2017)

Hey. Take care of her. She is one of a kind.


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Diancie (May 20, 2017)

http://iv1.lisimg.com/image/9199594/640full-princess-ruto.jpg


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

https://youtu.be/fzzjgBAaWZw


----------



## GADKAN (May 20, 2017)

http://puu.sh/vWmFt/5ca60df332.png


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

https://68.media.tumblr.com/0211c24ed7c2af08c91e25bf20205af6/tumblr_oq9galKN6w1u1kmpro1_400.png


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

Djali


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

Apparently only 4/5 give a **** and people wonder why I don't like him?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_PzNqvAO3p...NzM/R96lWcull4g/s1600-h/SérgioGodinhoHair.jpg

haha .. godinho u derp <3


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm4WrmkNvbQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aatr_2MstrI


----------



## m12 (May 23, 2017)

1. Do you agree with May that many psychologists study human behavior and experience in abstract and oversimplified terms? Give reasons for your judgment. 
2. Do you agree with May that we have lost our moral compass? What can we do to regain it? 
3. Is there too much emphasis in our culture on technology and gadgets and mastery of the environment? Do we have a good understanding of our relationship to the environment? Have you seen any progress recently in our attempts to preserve the environment? 
4. Do people really endure unsatisfying relationships because they are afraid of loneliness? 
5. Do you think that many students are struggling to become independent of parental control? If you are a nontraditional student, do you still have issues concerning parental control? Do you agree with May that one of the basic struggles in life involves our attempts to accept ultimate responsibility for our actions? Is dependency always harmful to the person?


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/mjfMsaa-nDQ/maxresdefault.jpg


NO EMOJI!!!


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

f3adb9

a colour code - cute pink one too


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2017)

3mOChick1993: Put cool stuff in the pound


----------



## visibleghost (May 24, 2017)

blow out candles with my nose, make creepy sounds and movements (like, if someone touches me and i do it they get creeped out) with my shoulder blades, and


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piBNguFMPRc


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2017)

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator at support@virtuadopt.com to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Apache/2.4.12 Server at www.virtuadopt.com Port 80


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EShUeudtaFg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2017)

http://www.virtuadopt.com/images/adoptables/5060077.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

Bandam


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Hair - vers?o brasileira - 1969

yeah was trying to look it up on youtube and stuff


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

i'm a type 9 [art nouveau vlog] < script written


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

https://www.rtp.pt/rtpmemoria/gramofone/os-mutantes-por-joao-carlos-callixto_155


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 5, 2017)

[ spoiler=Optional title ] Contents of Spoiler [ /spoiler ]


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 6, 2017)

Onyx (Black)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-U9WQSmkyM

hoo yeah best song ever


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/37/Iron_will.jpg


----------



## monokumafan999 (Jun 8, 2017)

J-Stars Victory VS+


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 8, 2017)

The FitnessGram™ Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. [beep] A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, start.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

http://www.metalmusicarchives.com/images/covers/cirith-ungol-one-foot-in-hell-20170108153150.jpg


----------



## Licorice (Jun 8, 2017)

https://68.media.tumblr.com/706712d0c6b523a054e3d6ea7c95efc1/tumblr_inline_nsxnocA3rT1raim3h_500.gif


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 8, 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

http://www.tiedyedshop.com/


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 8, 2017)

東京グールファンフィクション（案2）


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRUXu7dK5Ic


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 8, 2017)

giant inflatable resetti


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 8, 2017)

http://g04.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1DlU....ion-Figures-Super-Saiyan-Collection-Model.jpg


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jun 8, 2017)

https://youtu.be/vTIIMJ9tUc8

HAHAH WHY


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/618/027/2b5.jpg

lol


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 9, 2017)

Pink Feather/ Kirby Egg / Togepi Egg and Yoshi Egg!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/50/bc/47/50bc47fd2d815f6699b0ce0d85ec06ae.jpg


----------



## carp (Jun 9, 2017)

?.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 9, 2017)

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1a0af78672631412d4d881451e3beeef5555e147&dn=Mario+Kart+Wii+%5BWBFS%5D+%28RMCE01%29+%7BNTSC%7D+%5BwiiGM%5D&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fzer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

0137549202


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 10, 2017)

:thumb681704179:

Ah, from dA. d:


----------



## Alex518 (Jun 10, 2017)

.@JayMacRadio @OnAirRomeo please play Crying In The Club by Camila Cabello on @MostRequestLive #MostRequestedLive #RomeoPlayCryingInTheClub

welp.. the only explaination is stan twitter


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

http://pa1.narvii.com/5841/2a5f4688a6831fea624500d003ad74582b611ca3_hq.gif


----------



## Funnydog890 (Jun 10, 2017)

http://dilbert.com/strip/1994-08-01

There was a post on Reddit about bad names for companies...


----------



## Relly (Jun 11, 2017)

He's never liked the woman because she sacked him


(About George Osborne)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

?o

always have to vopy those ~a because i can't make them on my keyboard on my laptop ugh


----------



## himeki (Jun 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyzhvC32j5s


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/ympg7I8ghm0


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2017)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/ruby_treat.png


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

http://www.metalmusicarchives.com/images/covers/sturm-und-drang-learning-to-rock-20121014230330.jpg


----------



## forestyne (Jun 12, 2017)

Everyone starts off somewhere.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyuCqe1P9HY


----------



## hamster (Jun 12, 2017)

#ff6666


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYDMxwoTx9k


----------



## spirited (Jun 12, 2017)

????


----------



## karixia (Jun 12, 2017)

Dark Polka Skirt	bottom	Modern
Blue Retro Dress	dress	Modern
Cool Dress	dress	Modern
Cloche Hat	hat	Modern
Gracie Hat	hat	Modern
Gracie Glasses	accessory	Modern
Oval Shades	accessory	Modern
lol!!!


----------



## easpa (Jun 13, 2017)

maslaigh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Help@TieDyedShop.com

lol just asked them again if they ship overseas and stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2017)

https://s18.postimg.org/jx8n0gk5l/CCcontest_Hooble_entry3.png

Oh, just an art contest I entered... No, the quality doesn't exactly matter. Hard to explain...


----------



## hamster (Jun 16, 2017)

oa


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Captain The Picture Favourite Week 1

haha love that weird "typo" thing


----------



## karixia (Jun 16, 2017)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Animal-Cross...918996?hash=item466584e554:g:HEcAAOSwJ4hY~5UM


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zPbD-kqaCE


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2017)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/10460960.gif


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/82/RottingChristSOTA.jpg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 16, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/sERoxJR.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

https://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/b/b9/Spr_3e_149_s.png

for my avatar


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 17, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=uch...YCw&safe=active&ssui=on#imgrc=23ouczcTgGBDeM:


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2017)

moonglade should wear: ornate gold bracelet, iron filigree breastplate, celebration tassel and aviator gloves o: stella should have the oxyblablabla flames skin enjoy! <3

oh whops some fr stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2017)

[adoptable]10217350[/adoptable]

BB code that only works on a specific site.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

http://www.tiedyedshop.com/tie-dyed-457.html

oh ye


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2017)

Corgi (Black)

Um... the dog is virtual, okay?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2017)

♪.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

http://orig09.deviantart.net/5de3/f/2017/169/b/b/mayor_emmaka_by_tifachu-dbd5jz6.png


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2017)

A passing Nekoin will bring good fortune!


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 19, 2017)

En anglais, ils disent "beep beep lettuce" sens tu es belle comme les etoiles, et je pense que c'est tr?s po?tique

Shoutout to French for teaching me how to write this


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 19, 2017)

http://abc7chicago.com/news/london-...sque-police-say-number-of-casualties/2116150/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2017)

In English, they say "beep beep lettuce" meaning you're beautiful like the stars, and I think it's very poetic

Lol I just had to translate that French sentence.  I get that reference. XD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2017)

Create A Pinata


----------



## Squidward (Jun 20, 2017)

@

What can I say, I don't know how to use a mac!


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:4bd2ccb1ec20d3cfb1501e06246ba51504bf7953&dn=Animal%20Crossing%20New%20Leaf%20OST%20%282012%29%20%5B3DS%5D%20%5Bmp3-v0%5D%5Bv4%5D&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fcoppersurfer.tk%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2F9.rarbg.me%3A2710%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.best-torrents.net%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fmgtracker.org%3A2710%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fannounce.torrentsmd.com%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt.careland.com.cn%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fpow7.com%2Fannounce


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Rita Chao & The Quests - Crying In The Storm

just copied the song name from youtube for to post in that listening thread earlier


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

Type the person above's username with your elbow! - Page 24


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2017)

nuraititlno


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

https://www.metal-archives.com/images/1/3/7/5/137587.JPG


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 20, 2017)

This was actually the last thing I copied, honest. I saved it to post to a sticky note to read later.

Dragon Dance lets Dragonite boost its Attack and Speed, turning it into a threatening sweeper and wallbreaker. Thunder Punch in combination with Electrium Z becomes a 140-Base Power Gigavolt Havoc, letting Dragonite break past its typical counters, such as Slowbro, Skarmory, Toxapex, Mega Gyarados, and Tapu Fini. Fire Punch hits most Grass- and Steel-types, especially Tapu Bulu, Scizor, Kartana, Tangrowth, and Ferrothorn. Dragon Claw is a reliable STAB move and rounds out Dragonite's neutral coverage. It is helpful for breaking past Ground-types such as Landorus-T. Alternatively, Outrage could be used for more power, but it allows Dragonite to be easily revenge killed by the common Fairy-types in the meta, such as Magearna, Tapu Fini, Tapu Koko, and Tapu Lele. Earthquake could be used in place of Fire Punch to better damage Heatran, Magearna, and Rock-types in exchange for difficulty in breaking past Grass-types and being vulnerable to Tapu Bulu's Grassy Terrain.

Set Details

Electrium Z boosts Thunder Punch into a 140-Base Power Gigavolt Havoc, letting Dragonite deal heavy damage to Tapu Fini, Skarmory, Celesteela, Toxapex, Slowbro, and other would-be counters. Multiscale is used to allow easy setup, as it reduces damage by half if Dragonite is at full health. 252 Speed EVs are used to maximize Dragonite's effectiveness as a sweeper. A Jolly nature is used to further boost Speed?in comparison to an Adamant nature, a Jolly nature lets +1 Dragonite outspeed Tapu Koko and Ash-Greninja, and it enables +2 Dragonite to outspeed Choice Scarf Keldeo and Choice Scarf Gengar. 252 Attack EVs are used to ensure Dragonite hits as hard as possible, letting it wallbreak and sweep effectively.

Usage Tips

Dragonite can be used either mid-game to wallbreak for a teammate, or saved until late-game to attempt to sweep. Try to prevent Stealth Rock from being set or remove it before bringing in Dragonite to ease setup. Do not let Dragonite become inflicted with status. Burn halves Dragonite's Attack, destroying its effectiveness as a physical sweeper, while Toxic will put Dragonite on a timer. Both Toxic and burn will additionally break Dragonite's Multiscale. Paralysis can leave Multiscale intact, but it will allow Dragonite to be easily revenge killed. Use Gigavolt Havoc to break through Pokemon that would otherwise check Dragonite. Calculate damage carefully and only use Gigavolt Havoc when necessary, as Dragonite only gets one shot with it. Be wary of the potential for the opponent to pivot, and consider the risk versus reward of OHKOing what's in front of Dragonite with the potential to waste a Z-move compared to otherwise 2HKOing Dragonite's foe with a standard Thunder Punch.

Team Options

Dragonite needs hazard removal support to ensure its Multiscale stays intact. Excadrill can use Rapid Spin, while Mew, Scizor, Zapdos, and Skarmory can use Defog effectively. In general, avoid using Tapu Fini for Defog support, as Misty Terrain will weaken the power of Dragon Claw or Outrage against grounded targets. Also, keep in mind that Misty Terrain will not protect Dragonite from status conditions, as it isn't grounded. Wallbreakers like Mega Medicham and Mega Mawile can soften the opposing team to allow Dragonite to sweep. Pokemon that can answer Ice-types are very helpful, as Dragonite is 4x weak to their STAB moves. Scizor, Keldeo, Mega Mawile, and Magearna can be good partners in this regard. Healing Wish Jirachi is a possible partner, as it can restore Dragonite's Multiscale and heal any status it has. Jirachi checks dangerous Fairy-types like Tapu Lele and can either eliminate them or force them out, allowing Dragonite a chance to set up. Healing Wish lets Dragonite both soften walls early-game and attempt a sweep late-game. Latias is another good partner?even though it stacks typing with Dragonite, it can use both Defog and Healing Wish to keep Dragonite healthy and its Multiscale intact.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

-What tattoos do you have and where?
-What tattoos do you want and where?
-Are you against tattoos? For tattoos?
-What do you think of tattoos in the work place?
-Do you think tattoos will ever be accepted and considered normal?
-Would you mind a leader of a country to have tattoos?
-If you got one did it hurt?

yeah answered that thread


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2017)

Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu: Sukeroku Futatabi-hen


----------



## iuuv (Jun 20, 2017)

The Bee Movie script, which was 5314 characters too long to paste in.


----------



## LolliTheCat (Jun 20, 2017)

how to tell if redds paintings are fake new leaf


----------



## Soigne (Jun 20, 2017)

thankful by doujinshi


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

banana spider


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Los Vegetales


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

http://www.metalmusicarchives.com/images/covers/hail-spirit-noir-pneuma-20120103140205.jpg


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UgiJPnwtQU


----------



## oliversacnl (Jun 23, 2017)

character name:
town name:
order:
Total price:

(i just got done asking someone to do a trade with me. if that wasn't obvious.)


----------



## limiya (Jun 23, 2017)

?The most important things are the hardest to say. They are the things you get ashamed of, because words diminish them ? words shrink things that seemed limitless when they were in your head to no more than living size when they?re brought out. But it?s more than that, isn?t it? The most important things lie too close to wherever your secret heart is buried, like landmarks to a treasure your enemies would love to steal away. And you may make revelations that cost you dearly only to have people look at you in a funny way, not understanding what you?ve said at all, or why you thought it was so important that you almost cried while you were saying it. That?s the worst, I think. When the secret stays locked within not for want of a teller but for want of an understanding ear.? Stephen King, Different Seasons


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 23, 2017)

https://media.giphy.com/media/6tJLYios4MbiU/giphy.gif


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 23, 2017)

Searching For A Doctor at an Anti-Vaccine Rally - BMB Ep 1 - 1/4


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 23, 2017)

This was an excerpt from my dream journal I was sending out, enjoy!

I was at a cliffside garden. I recall dreaming of this place a long time ago. I don't recall specifics, but it was before a very long bridge across water that led to a port of some kind. Unlike my previous visit to this park, the cliff was completely fenced off and the ditch below the cliff was covered up. I walked up to the cliff and began trying to toss rocks through the grates and off the edge. At some point, a larger man with a beard walked up. He had with him a sizable bag full of individually wrapped Samoas (? it was some crunchy mint type one, with cookie in it and other things. I'm not certain if this is right, but in my dream I referred to them as samoas, so I will here as well), caramel Snickers (square shape) and some third type of chocolate (I believe it had nuts of some sort). He gave me a number of the Samoas. I recall eating one or two, and then continued to throw a small number through the grates of the cliff fence. He then gave me the majority (possibly all) of the snickers. I declined, but he insisted on giving me them refusing to waste any of them. I then remember at some point leaving through a round tunnel. That's all I remember, but I still vaguely recall something about these twin shirts. They were floating and had a charged aura. I woke up after everything


----------



## hamster (Jun 23, 2017)

[6e] [6e] [6e] [6e] 4q 4q 30 30 [6e] [6e] [6e] [6e] 4q 4q 30 30
[6t] r [6e] 0 [6t] r [6e] 0 [4t] r 4e 0 [3y] t [3r] t
[6t] r [6e] 0 [6t] r [6e] 0 [4t] r 4e 0 [3y] t [3r] t
[6t] e 6 t e [6t] e 6 t e [4t] e 4 t e [3t] e t e [3t] e
t e [6t] r t 6 t r [6t] r t 6 t r
[4t] r t 4 t r [3t] r r r [3t] r r r
[6t] e 6 t e [6t] e 6 t e [4t] e 4 t e [3t] e t e [3t] e
t e [6t] r t 6 t r [6t] r t 6 t r
[4t] r t 4 t r [3t] r r r [3t] r r r
[6t] r r e [6e] t t [6t] r r e [6e] t t
[4t] r r e 4e e e e 3e r r r [3r] t t t
[6t] r [6e] 0 [6t] r [6e] 0 [4t] r 4e 0 [3y] t [3r] t
[6t] r [6e] 0 [6t] r [6e] 0 [4t] r 4e 0 [3y] t [3r] t
[6t] e 6 t e [6t] e 6 t e [4t] e 4 t e [3t] e t e [3t] e
t e [6t] r t 6 t r [6t] r t 6 t r
[4t] r t 4 t r [3t] r r r [3t] r r r
[6t] e 6 t e [6t] e 6 t e [4t] e 4 t e [3t] e t e [3t] e
t e [6t] r t 6 t r [6t] r t 6


----------



## Barbara (Jun 24, 2017)

https://waypoint.vice.com/en_us/art...ins-why-they-didnt-focus-on-indie-games-at-e3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 24, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/nUTunnj.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

https://myfigurecollection.net/blog/8020

yeah fetched a guide for my bf


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 24, 2017)

http://www.greatwar.nl/books/meinkampf/meinkampf.pdf

Oh goodness. I forgot all about this. Well if you ever want to read Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler, then here you go. XD


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2017)

baskets of laundry


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jun 24, 2017)

Character name:
Town name:
FC:
Available to trade: (time/timezone)
Pickup or Drop-off:
Items: 
Total: 

was apparently too lazy to do this myself. (a form i needed to get some collectible item thing) im a boring person.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 26, 2017)

http://www.suicide.org/international-suicide-hotlines.html


----------



## InfinityFlames (Jun 26, 2017)

https://open.spotify.com/track/6H0AwSQ20mo62jGlPGB8S6


----------



## Diancie (Jun 26, 2017)

When data collection has finished, remove the O2 gas sensor from the Nalgene bottle. Rinse
the bottle with water and dry with a paper towel.
 6. Move your data to a stored run. To do this, choose Store Latest Run from the Experiment
menu.


----------



## limiya (Jun 26, 2017)

Pour assister ? un mariage samedi apr?s-midi, Jacques


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 26, 2017)

https://puu.sh/j0qN5/c90679dd62.jpg

lol i was doing a commission form and that was the ref


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hippie turts are communist turts.



lol yeah fetching for my sig


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 26, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/578080/PLAYERUNKNOWNS_BATTLEGROUNDS/

Well then lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/klDqKng.gif


----------



## phietle (Jun 26, 2017)

#746081


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 26, 2017)

This is what lights the darkness. A chance to make everyone happy!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

http://batman.wikia.com/wiki/The_Eraser

I need a life.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2017)

#070648

No clue what this was for


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 30, 2017)

http://prntscr.com/fq9a5d


----------



## casual.kyle (Jul 1, 2017)

I voted pink but my teen angst ridden emo side wouldn't complain about black

This was referring to the cosmos vote but idk why I copied it


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 6, 2017)

The Border Collie is a working and herding dog breed developed in the Anglo-Scottish border region for herding livestock, especially sheep. It was specifically bred for intelligence and obedience.

Considered highly intelligent, extremely energetic, acrobatic and athletic, they frequently compete with great success in sheepdog trials and dog sports. They are often cited as the most intelligent of all domestic dogs.[1] Border Collies continue to be employed in their traditional work of herding livestock throughout the world.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2017)

Hipster Bedroom: tapestry, record player, hanging chair, cup of tea, antique shelf, zen cushion, folk guitar, hospital tv, cabin bed, cabin bookcase


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

△△●


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

hi?a?tus
hīˈādəs
noun
a pause or gap in a sequence, series, or process


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo6bf88iHHU

so good song x.x


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 7, 2017)

Well, okay.. xD


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 7, 2017)

you but then her smile fell. "I don't remember where I put the key..."


----------



## Diancie (Jul 7, 2017)

conna�tre


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

* What do you think about Resetting/Time-Traveling?
* Have you ever used Amiibo Cards/Figures?


----------



## amanecer (Jul 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bIjQTWgdLA&feature=youtu.be

I had no idea what it was going to be but this pretty much sums me up


----------



## tifachu (Jul 11, 2017)

Chelsea's set (33 TBT)
Toby's set (42 TBT)
Etoile's set(39 TBT)
Chai's set (36 TBT)
Rilla's set
Marty's set


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 11, 2017)

5429-8977-4179

Oh it's my friend code


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cM2Jk-kr0A


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 12, 2017)

Wait a minute ⏱ Who &#55357;&#56693; Are you? &#55357;&#56903;&#55357;&#56392; Come play &#55357;&#56861;&#55356;&#57283;&#55357;&#56451; With us partner! &#55357;&#56422;&#55357;&#56423;&#55357;&#56422;&#55357;&#56423; Let's have fun &#55357;&#56833; fun &#55357;&#56843; fun &#55357;&#56860; fun &#55357;&#56836; fun &#55357;&#56842;! I like to sing &#55357;&#56879;&#55356;&#57252; dance &#55357;&#56451; pretend &#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56491;&#55357;&#56622; aaaaannddd KAAAAZOOOOO &#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274; You can do it &#55357;&#56397;✔&#55356;&#57274;  nothing to it &#55357;&#56901;&#55356;&#57274; just kazoo it! &#55357;&#56495;&#55357;&#56613;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274; Send this to 15 special friends that you are glad that they came along! &#55357;&#56431;&#55357;&#56553;&#55357;&#56562; Get 5 back you're a fake ***** Hilda &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56398; Get 10 back you're a JONATHAAAAAN &#55357;&#56422;&#55356;&#57271;&#55357;&#56960;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56397; Get 15 back you're ultimate kazoo master Brett! &#55358;&#56600;&#55357;&#56485;&#55358;&#56599;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57119;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56495;&#55357;&#56495;&#55357;&#56834; Now go &#55356;&#57283; summon &#55357;&#56400;&#55357;&#56448; that pretend spirit! &#55357;&#56442;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;&#55356;&#57274;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh, ok.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 12, 2017)

KRICKZ - BREAK YA NECK 


Krickz *-*


----------



## duckvely (Jul 12, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/kduckies/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

Toftan?s Sverige 
F?rs?ndelsen ?r p? v?g  

oh right checked the status of my package lmango


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jul 15, 2017)

meaningful and relevant content

uhm ok? lol


----------



## tifachu (Jul 15, 2017)

[/color] . .


----------



## Diancie (Jul 16, 2017)

Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## Kokillue (Jul 16, 2017)

07/18/17, 2pm


----------



## CrackersPlease (Jul 16, 2017)

Why did Ross, the largest friend, not simply eat the other five? He could have had all the money for himself.

Well then.


----------



## macaire (Jul 17, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?423871-Town-Name-Idea-Thread!&highlight=Town+names

I was giving someone a list of town name ideas..


----------



## tifachu (Jul 17, 2017)

15 purple pansies
15 orange tulips
15 purple tulips
10 pink tulips
10 pink roses


----------



## twins (Jul 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82n1rp1WYrQ

ENJOY MY LORDE BB! This is a really good song I highly recommend you check it out.


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 17, 2017)

f3707d 

Needed a color to change the font of my signature!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 17, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/ElMcUCt.png

A pretty coolio sig I made


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9vAa2mNoqQ


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2017)

Kirby Super Star

Hmm


----------



## boring (Jul 26, 2017)

I LITERALLY SAT THERE LIKE DIANA YOU CANT BE SERIOUS RIGHT NOW ARE YOU KIDDING ME

-

so yeah, me raging + my friend about Diana


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 26, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Jmd4OLzhQw0

I don't even...probably from the "before the mods come" game


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK0I8kPUqsg


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

http://www.play-asia.com/games/nintendo_3ds/consoles/14/71188


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2017)

10596455


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 14, 2017)

Using a phone so I can't do that but Ctrl v is paste right?
 It's time to jump up in the air
Jump up, don't be scared
Jump up and your cares will soar away
And if the dark clouds start to swirl
Don't fear, don't shed a tear 'cause
I'll be your 1-UP girl
Now listen, all you boys and girls
All around the world
Don't be afraid to get up and move
You know that we're all superstars
We're the ones who made it this far
Put a smile on that face
There's no time to waste, so
Let's do the Odyssey! Love this song


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 15, 2017)

what about us


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 15, 2017)

https://i.pinimg.com/236x/47/91/b7/...lower-outline-tattoo-rose-drawing-outline.jpg


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

t.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2017)

Error: You must set all the controls!


----------



## unravel (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V3pnk7J7QM


----------



## carp (Aug 15, 2017)

burger 384-393:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9vAa2mNoqQ


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't have anything saved in my CTRL+V lmao


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf00mUR-_rg

oh god no.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 15, 2017)

Amelia: 47/34/34/35/23 173 BST
Tana: 36/34/36/25/25 156 BST
Innes: 35/33/34/14/31 147 BST
Seth: 37/32/31/32/22 154 BST
Valter: 42/32/31/34/19 158 BST


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 15, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ohHHCzb7Hko
Summertime lovee in in in ing loving in the summertime!


----------



## carp (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-fGyvmYbtM


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd woken up early, and I took a long time getting ready to exist. 

lol copied a quote to show in a convo


----------



## carp (Aug 16, 2017)

gent 	 Jule


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

http://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/b270378558

lol wtf buys this lmao


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 16, 2017)

.

1: Why did you name your character and town the way you did?
2: Who is your favorite current villager?
3: Who is your least favorite current villager?
4: If you could pick any villager to move in, who would it be and why?
5: If you could date one special character (think Isabelle and others like her) who would it be?
6: Who or what truly runs your town?
7: Which K.K. Slider song do you like the most?
8: What is your least favorite K.K. slider song?
9: If you were a villager, what type of villager (species and personality) would you be?
10: When and why did you start playing animal crossing?
11: What is your nickname in the game?
12: What is a random fact about your town?
13: Do you time travel?
14: If you could introduce one new villager species to the series, what would it be?
15: Favorite island tour?
16: How much time do you spend playing new leaf on average each day?
17: When is your character's birthday?
18: What is your favorite flower in the game?
19: What town project is your favorite?
20: What town project do you hate the most?
21: If you could add something to the game, what would it be?
22: How would you describe your main character in three words?
23: Have you ever done something you are a shamed of or regret in this game?
24: What hobby do you like the most, bug hunting, fishing, or diving?
25: Do you have any special characters that you dislike? If so, explain.
26: What furniture series do you like the most?
27: What furniture series do you like the least?
28: What would Tom Nook be willing to do for bells?
29: Could Isabelle rule the world?
30: Who do you think was supposed to be mayor instead of you?
31: What is your favorite thing about the game?
32: What is your least favorite thing about the game?
33: Ever had a villager you loved move out on you?
34: Who is the ugliest villager that you ever had or have?
35: What do you want the most in this game right now?
36: Who is your most favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
37: Who is your least favorite villager in the entire game? Why?
38: What does your character look like? (Their face, clothes, etc..):


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hasbro_Studios


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

https://youtu.be/FdIX36A8lMQ

Oh boy it's my jam


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2017)

http://www.newlook.com/uk/womens/clothing/jackets-coats/khaki-faux-fur-trim-hooded-duffle-coat/p/522646334


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 16, 2017)

https://s.yimg.com/lo/api/res/1.2/z...wallpaper-animal-crossing-new-leaf.jpg.cf.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2017)

issomax: PM ME THE PART YOU STUCK IN ??

Don't ask.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

and the peppermint tea


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh boi guess who


----------



## mayor-rain (Aug 18, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/

are you kidding me


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2017)

https://pokefarm.com/summary/7wy2G


----------



## dedenne (Aug 22, 2017)

username:
shop name (main text):
any other text:
font/text effects/style:
main colors/theme:
background:
animated, yes/no:
shape:
villager sprites (if included):
any other pictures I should add (if any):
other info:
offer in TBT:



oh god


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBJtS3IhwCY

x3


----------



## Farobi (Aug 22, 2017)

http://4pics1wordanswer.com/4-pics-1-word-daily-puzzle-august-1-2017-answer/


----------



## wizard (Aug 23, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?ebc=ANy...BicbAKmNgwSzgGglclVsSXFJSYVXwhQ&v=xv-4upVLXFk

This is a problem, watch it and you'll see why.


----------



## unravel (Aug 23, 2017)

And though I once said I was better off just being dead
Better off just being dead, without my old friend
True, I once said, I was better off just being dead
But I didn't know you yet


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 23, 2017)

nothing in crtl-v 
BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Farobi (Aug 24, 2017)

https://www.quicktopic.com/52/H/NNyFwekLAHf


----------



## Chick (Aug 24, 2017)

Why does my chicken keep falling over

Oh, that's what I had. I remember searching that up yesterday, but I just realised that she's just lost weight and she's alright.


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 24, 2017)

( ͡O      ͜ʖ      ͡O)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2017)

Pok?mon TCG: Sun & Moon—Burning Shadows | Team Skull vs. Team Pikachu Dance Battle!


----------



## Mash (Aug 24, 2017)

Mayor:
Town:
Friend Code:
Items:

I guess it was for a shop.


----------



## goro (Aug 30, 2017)

Forest Nuts ★★: Mixed nuts. Sounds like my last family reunion. Right? Right?!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 30, 2017)

no, I said the yellow  textbook


----------



## allainah (Aug 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL3JDVqqhU4


----------



## squidpops (Aug 31, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBkHHoOIIn8


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 31, 2017)

delivery


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 31, 2017)

9183810870


----------



## Seastar (Sep 1, 2017)

Not at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

The Shop is currently down for maintenance. Please check back soon!


----------



## Allure (Sep 1, 2017)

http://tiphero.com/father-and-son-lip-syncing/


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 1, 2017)

Schedule appointments for housing counseling. Provide housing referrals to clients. Filing/faxing/ photo copying and other office duties as required. Answering multi-line phone system. Process and refer voice mail messages from telephone voice mail system. Data entry of confidential client information. Refer calls to appropriate staff member and/or take messages.


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 1, 2017)

http://sketchtoy.com/68297127


----------



## tifachu (Sep 2, 2017)

https://www.animalplanet.com/tv-sho...ung-boy-is-attacked-mauled-by-mystery-monster


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

Fee for one Deed Poll	?37


----------



## Moosta2112 (Sep 4, 2017)

pttjbohgty7rzs9iebxdnair0 idk


----------



## 5cm/s (Sep 4, 2017)

https://kyurikai.deviantart.com/art/ACNL-Nameko-and-kappas-535570522

i guess i was stalking someone's art


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 4, 2017)

Lanstar said:


> -While this might be an unpopular opinion: The Amiibo Functionality must go away. To me, this is borderline microtransactions, the way it gives players the rights to villagers, items and minigame advantages over other players. Give everyone a level playing field here!


So what you're saying is you _don't _ want my lil brother to be able to get his precious cheri or annalisa back?
And amiibo support gives more meaning to the fact I bought that amiibo fest bundle / own tom nook?
Ok ok *Phew* enough ( how I see it ) "attacking" someone :O Ok now what I _DONT _want in ac switch is

1.i _Don't _want such a hard way of maintaining deteriorated grass I really don't see the big deal it takes forever to make and is easy to get rid of
2. I _Don't _want such small towns give us ( WARNING LUDACRIS-Y ALERT ) high chance huge 3 tier towns ( as in with a low chance of 2 tiers ) WAYY bigger then CF give us a chance for our creativity to * Blossom*
3. I _Don't _want crankys and snootys to be so nice! I loved emulating ( on my Wii ?m a ADDVANCED hAcKeR ) ac pg and seeing how just simply rood they were!
4. I _ Don't_ Want Amazingly random placement I don't want exact placement but just place them in a zone
5.I _Dont_ Want such a small villager limit! Give us *comical awe voice* _20_ villagers!
Oh yeah.. I was worried that my post wouldn't go through so I copied it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 5, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCros...is_back_up_and_updated_from_creators/dbiodar/


----------



## goro (Sep 5, 2017)

海底囚人


----------



## Cress (Sep 5, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_MlOT4vdOg


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 5, 2017)

Switch

How'd that end up there?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/168/586/8cf.jpg


----------



## carp (Sep 6, 2017)

-What tattoos do you have and where?
-What tattoos do you want and where?
-Are you against tattoos? For tattoos?
-What do you think of tattoos in the work place?
-Do you think tattoos will ever be accepted and considered normal?
-Would you mind a leader of a country to have tattoos?
-If you got one did it hurt?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 6, 2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2256613/?ref_=rvi_tt


----------



## Pearls (Sep 6, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/6sO18Kx.png


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eevt2glBfMg

just this thing
pretty good song if you feel like listening


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)

https://68.media.tumblr.com/d41bdba2593eb9c18e9d3ddd97827f32/tumblr_np7sx2H5C81tyw21qo1_500.jpg


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 8, 2017)

*TBT Username:
Character/mayor name:
Town name:
FC:
Why do you want to win?:
*
I think I was filling out a giveaway again


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/89/14/87/...4719290c--lettering-design-hand-lettering.jpg


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 8, 2017)

???????.._,,-~????????~-,,
??????..,-?? ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;??-,???????????.._,,,---,,_
??????.,? ; ; ;,-? , , , , , ?-, ; ;?-,,,,---~~??????~--,,,_?..,,-~?? ; ; ; ;__;?-,
??????.| ; ; ;,? , , , _,,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ???~?-,,_ ,,-~?? , , ?, ;?,
??????.?, ; ; ?-, ,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-, , , , , ,? ; |
????????, ; ;,?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-, , ,-? ;,-?
???????.,?-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-? ;,,-?
??????..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,?
??????,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-???: : ??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;?,
?????..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : :| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-???: ???-, ; ; ;?,
?????.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,_: : _,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : :| ; ; ; |
?????,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,,_ : :,-? ; ; ; ;|
????..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~?? , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ;|
..????,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,? , , , , , , ,( : : : :  , , , ,??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
???.,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?, , , , , , , , ,?~---~?? , , , , , ,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
??.,-?? ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??~-,,,,--~~???????~-,,_ , ,_,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,-??-~??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,?; ,??? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ?-,
???.,? ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ;?, . . . . .,? ;,? ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,?-, ; ;,? ??~--???
???,?-~? ,-?-~?? ?, ,-? ?, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ; ?~-,,,-?? ; ,? ; ; ; ; ?, ;,-?? ; ?, ,-?, 
???.,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ?? ; ; ;?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??-,,_ ; ; ; _,-? ; ; ; ; ; ;?-?? ; ; ; ?? ; ;?-,
??..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;????? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-,
??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,
?..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..?-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ?,
?.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,???.???,-~? ; ; ; ; ; ,?
?,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?~-,,,,,--~~??????~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,??..,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
?| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,??,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
??, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??.?, ; ; ; ; _,,-??
?.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,???.??~~???
?..??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
?????~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
???..| ; ; ;??????? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-?
???..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?
????| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
?????, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
????.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-??.??-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
???..,? ?- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?????.?-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,
???.,? ; ;? ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-??????.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,
???,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-???????????-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
??..,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-????????????, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,???????????,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,?
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??????????..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,??
??..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,??????????.,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
??..?,_ , ; , ;,??????????.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?
????,,?,?,?,??|?????????.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?--,,
????.?????????????..?-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??~,,
???????????????????-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??~-,,
??????????????????..??-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;?-,??-,
???????????????????..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,__,\\--\\.
?????????????????????-, ; ; ;,,-~??? \\ , ,|, |
???????????????????????~-??_ , , ,,?,_/--?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

^lol that gyriod

:strawberry:


----------



## carp (Sep 8, 2017)

Judy Olmsted


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 8, 2017)

http://reguluscrossing.tumblr.com/post/153233705592/tried-to-edit-some-of-rehoeass-pixels-to-make


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

http://www.bulhosa.pt/images/products/9723710978.JPG


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

░░░░░░░░▄▄█▀▀▄░░░░░░░ 
░░░░░░▄█████▄▄█▄░░░░░ 
░░░░░▄▀██████▄▄██░░░░ 
░░░░░█░█▀░░▄▄▀█░█░░░░ 
░░░░░▄██░░░▀▀░▀░█░░░░ 
░░▄█▀░░▀█░▀▀▀▀▄▀▀█▄░░ 
░▄███░▄░░▀▀▀▀▀▄░███▄░ 
░██████░░░░░░░██████░ 
░▀███▀█████████▀███▀░ 
░░░░▄█▄░▀▀█▀░░░█▄░░░░ 
░▄▄█████▄▀░▀▄█████▄▄░ 
█████████░░░█████████


----------



## dedenne (Sep 9, 2017)

https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAADAAADV44XY2FQSA


Oh


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▀▀▀▄▄███▄
░░░░░▄▀▀░░░░░░░▐░▀██▌
░░░▄▀░░░░▄▄███░▌▀▀░▀█
░░▄█░░▄▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▐░░░░█▌
░▐█▀▄▀▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▌░░░░░▐█▄
░▌▄▄▀▀░░░░░░░░▌░░░░▄███████▄
░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐░░░░▐███████████▄
░░░░░le░░░░░░░▐░░░░▐█████████████▄
░░░░toucan░░░░░░▀▄░░░▐██████████████▄
░░░░░░has░░░░░░░░▀▄▄████████████████▄
░░░░░arrived░░░░░░░░░░░░█▀██████

Well.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Sep 9, 2017)

Mayor-
Town-
Bundle/items you would like-
TBT Price-
Additional Info/ suggestions for me!-


that's pretty lame


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ Mtn Dew poured and making ftps shart, with this chant i summon bad ascii art ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
 ....................../??/) 
....................,/?../ 
.................../..../ 
............./??/'...'/???`?? 
........../'/.../..../......./??\ 
........('(...?...?.... ?~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........''...\.......... _.?? 
............\..............( 
..............\.............\...


----------



## ashlif (Sep 9, 2017)

[td]
✿​ Villagers in Aladus ✿​​Shep _ Wendy
Erik _ Poppy _ Zell
Wolfgang _ Diana _
Skye _ Lyman _ Cherry[/td]

Well this was for my sig. ._.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view1/3166689/riding-on-cars-o.gif

Ah, that's the gif I tried to put in my sig!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 9, 2017)

//chec = string(id)

if endval = 0 image_index = 1;
else if endval = 8 or endval = 2
 image_index = 2;
else image_index = 3;

indexadd = 0;
if id mod 2 == 0 indexadd += 3;
if id mod 3 == 0 indexadd += 7;


oh look, coding.


----------



## TalkativeTiaD (Sep 9, 2017)

http://talkativetiad.tumblr.com/post/165131533130/talkativetiad-very-interesting


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

p I n E a P p L e S


----------



## carp (Sep 10, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jyu9ntf4UY


----------



## squidpops (Sep 10, 2017)

&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 10, 2017)

░░░░░░███████ ]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃
▂▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂
I███████████████████].
◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤ Tanks for the random crit! >:c

Musta been playin TF2


----------



## Soigne (Sep 10, 2017)

http://english.fsu.edu/canterbury/

whoops guess what i'm doing that's right homework


----------



## Midna64 (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh...needed to show something to my friend....lol


Spoiler: Omg




[\spoiler]


----------



## carp (Sep 10, 2017)

from / if / is / in- / the / course, / remembered / my / happened / thrown / name / I / the / story / my / could / names / are / yet. / myself. / this / the / are / minute / so / perspective / them / whilst / is / detail / know / but / even / and / the / nor / a / and / of / both / it / my / This / entirely / my / scribble / introduce / is / it / of / of / one / I / life. / told / titbits / record / is / a / in / places / The / changed, / story / main / I / is / and / many / one / simply / character / don’t / fresh / - / describe / book. / forget / every / also / want / narrator, / with / not / I / I / but / sense / Let / that, / to / it / first / and / Rufus. / mind, / am / need / for / as / my / of / title / and / a / the / dates / to / me / complete / in / haven’t / even / best / it, / story, / ‘plot’, / factual, / is / It / don’t / down. / it



remembered- / slightly / or / so / I / dating / and / instead: / destination / about / I / and / the / back / Wales. / only / the / to / had / parents. / birthing / had / easiest, / as / particularly / nervous / screenshots / quaint, / friend’s / rather / of / timing / gruesome / Right, / exams / have / outings, / earliest / had / up / earliest / trips / warm / an / Quite / with / a / summer / past / his / the / I / are / are / prior / to / excitement, / July, / The / adventure / which / beginning. / shall / with / signing / it / to / left / was / It / off / Not / far / dull / set / as / only / though / to / the / school / isn’t / well / then. / but / off’ / a / tale, / weeks / month / this / little / app. / I / destinations- / child / been / or / mine / the / however, / doing / from / after / the / 16 / my / 18th / of / exact / the / a / 17th, / the / my / holiday. / wasn’t / thus / far, / 17th / date / summer, / was / weather / a / ‘far / was / during / to / needed / although / filled



app, / focused / 100 / few / So, / a / probably / into / However, / boyfriend / through / me / little / first” / loved, / the / flipping / initially / a / not / had / and / 17th / habit. / already / wanted / being / lusting / and / make / to / in / of / with / do / I / similar, / miles / My / signed / weep / chubby / “bio”- / right / I / one / first / shell- / friends- / if / metaphorically / message / evening / making / an / dumped / fairly / left / do / with, / The / with / or / me / for / time. / found / swipe / stature / raising / for / I / attractive, / 18 / all / on / a / complete / concept, / child’s / the / last / smoking / on / mind, / had / same / find / man / you / to / for / to / the / with / These / start / premise- / above / someone / was / 23 / a / beard, / next. / with / A / my / our / planned / are / odd / and / only / spent / with / nearer. / you / “I / app. / if / did / for / we / chaff / anyone / and / go / not. / the / the / the / hours / had / dating / apps / I / were / and / won’t / or / between / up



rule, / my / course. / Well, / find / of / my / broke / I / him? / view / of / With / of / honestly, / point / a / little / from / And / quite / (friendliness, / how / did / bit / flirtatiousness / I / supposed


----------



## Shayden (Sep 10, 2017)

bump image by A r i a n e​
yeah that was to be expected ^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

12-Sai. Torokeru Puzzle Futari no Harmony


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

!csBXgkdgd!

OH CREAM THAT'S A DISCORD CODE
I'll just censor it and...
There.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 11, 2017)

Fluoxetine you expect me to be able to spell that?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 12, 2017)

All the sadness in the world, I soak
I want to cry, but instead, I choke
Upon my 'stache, we will ride
But broken am I deep inside
My brothers forget me
The princess left me
Maybe dreams do come true…
Maybe… maybe they will shout my name…
Maybe I'll find my fame, orange is a lonely color
Being a Sponge…
****ing suuuuuucks…

Oh hey, the lyrics to The Ballad of Sponge! Cool!


----------



## Razpup (Sep 12, 2017)

N1 - Lookout. Watched John, Eela attacked.
N2 - Watched Tylr, not attacked.
N3 - Watched salad, attacked by Eela again.
N4 - Watched Frenchie, not attacked. Jailed.
N5 - 
Playing Town of Salem, I assume. Mafioso notes.


----------



## Shayden (Sep 13, 2017)

Why is this thread tagged as destiel I'm so confused

Also I guess I have nothing copied because it didn't work hhhhHHHh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/concerto-la-chanson-de-combat-portugaise/

listening to this concert rn, real good


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 13, 2017)

&#55356;&#57166;


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 13, 2017)

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer, If this screen appears again, follow these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.

Technical information:

STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x0000000C,0x00000002,0x00000 000,0xF86B5A89)

gv3.sys - Address F86B5A89 base at F86B5000, DateStamp 3dd9919eb

Beginning dump of physical memory...

Physical memory dump complete.

Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance.



Uh…
Also page 699


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

ok lol that was some tracking number... scrub it


----------



## carp (Sep 13, 2017)

eeeeeeeeeee private link no


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 13, 2017)

welp I'm not gonna be able to use this till I get 1000tbt for animated avatar :[


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 13, 2017)

(m?gel, damm, r?k, sot, br?nnskador etc.)

Lol, it says "mold, dust, smoke, soot, burn etc.)"

Stupid P.E. assignment.


----------



## carp (Sep 13, 2017)

You call me up
say that you been busy
but something made you just reach out

and we meet up
tell each other stories
bout how we been since we last talked

our coffee date
moves into the evening
we wonder how it got so late

we walk around
and i keep asking how
I don't know better by now

chorus:

You try but you can't shake me
I think we're going crazy
keep saying that we're through but
baby I'm not over you

we're quick to go attack
but when we split I need you back and
I tell myself we're though but
baby I'm not over you

(you-oo-oo)
you're the one it's gotta be and I
(oo-oo-oo)
gotta get ya next to me

You try but you can't shake me
I think we're going crazy
keep saying that we're through but
baby I'm not over you

you wear your clothes
like you're trying to impress me
but I just think you're over dressed

you roll your eyes
cause I keep my room messy
and you think we're too old for that

but I gotta know
how you can tweet but you can't text me
you say that I just need control

we go around
and I keep asking how
I don't know better by now

now you say choose it my favorite music
we dance round my bedroom floor
run to the store and pick up snacks for
a movie we can ignore


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 13, 2017)

Roses are red, violets are blue, I wasn't first, neither are you.

Oh look! My reaction on every youtube comments section ever!
Srsly tho, why the fu*ck is getting a bot to say "first" on every youtube comment section ever a thing?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 13, 2017)

Spoiler: this pic


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 14, 2017)

Town Name:
Mayor Name:
FC:
Items:
Total:

(I think I was  ordering something here earlier)


----------



## carp (Sep 14, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T62maKYX9tU


----------



## Aazia (Sep 14, 2017)

ど Collectable

xD was copying and pasting it cuz I didn't know how to get the symbol :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

http://splatoon.wikia.com/wiki/Squid_Sisters

Well... Thats pretty much self-explanatory.

I'm such a weeb -.-


----------



## gaydani (Sep 17, 2017)

mood https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eadTdwpB5oI

ok


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

流

i like flowing too


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 28, 2017)

Initial Development of Trust

^ lol was working on an essay ;;


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

HNI_0074.JPG

Was moving some photos between folders


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsrEAWcAvRg

I was just sending a vid to some people, nothing much


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 17, 2017)

Soisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoisoi


----------



## amai (Oct 17, 2017)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/2c5ac33b9a0a8a680dc4374fcba6b071/tumblr_nsbo2nPupG1tl8p9uo1_500.gif
this gif


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

ly deserves to be listened to.﻿


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

best competitive Pokemon for brick bronze

Well... You cant blame me. I like playing competitive.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukmobha2krY


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/HjAaPwe.png


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/3W0cnT0.gif

lol just uploading my sig


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 24, 2017)

010138CD


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 24, 2017)

ぷよぷよ

You know it.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALbt17LLH54   huh youtube lol


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

The following strings are located in ACNL's code.bin executable file.
Starting at 0x7DD430:

BankTable::destroy() 忘れ
AcFtrMannequinHeap
Ftr/Common/%s
N_all
mouth
%sVramA
s_carpetB
dummy_carpet
m_carpetB
s_carpet
m_carpet
EFGHIJKLMNOPInsect/ins_bee_group.bcres
Insect/InsectMuseumParameter.bin
Insect/InsectMuseumInfo.bin
Mode=Save,Dir={GARDEN_ROOT_WINPATH}\rawdata\Graphics\3D\Light,FileName=%s,Mode=Open,Filter=固定ライトパラメーターファイル(*.bltpa)|*.bltpa,
Mode=Save,Dir={GARDEN_ROOT_WINPATH}\rawdata\Graphics\3D\Light,FileName=%s,Mode=Save,Filter=固定ライトパラメーターファイル(*.bltpf)|*.bltpf,

Also found in code.bin
Starting at 0x80C9A8:

PlayerBankTable::destroy() 口アニメバンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 目アニメバンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 道具バンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 帽子バンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() アクセサリバンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 靴バンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 脚バンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() トップスバンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() ボトムスバンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 頭バンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 顔バンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() 体バンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
PlayerBankTable::destroy() MIIバンク使用中 - 破棄を見送ります Frame<%d>
[internal name garden]

gpu_test (internal name girl04a) is a model of a female villager's head. Contains textures for emotions. Probably used to test expressions? 

animal_model and sample10 are both models of Bob. Sample10 contains a running animation of him, while animal_model is simply an idle model of him. Used to test villagers??

animal_model2 is a model of Cesar. 

Inside the directory 'debug' is the files debug_cylinder, debug_cube, debug_sphere, and DebugFile.bin. Probably test models for buildings? DebugFile.bin is placeholder, which contains 'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' literally.

ACNL's internal name was Garden, but it was changed to GardenPlus with Welcome Amiibo update. Since it's a PLUS from the original. 

Located inside \Item\Model\bash.stackdump. It's a stackdump from a bash crash. No idea what this means. Added in WA update.
Exception: STATUS_ACCESS_VIOLATION at eip=610202F7
eax=00DEFE60 ebx=612257EC ecx=77411ABE edx=003441B8 esi=00000000 edi=0028F9E4
ebp=61020A10 esp=0028C7B4 program=D:\home\Ctr\GardenPlus\Env\cygwin\bin\bash.exe, pid 8948, thread main
cs=0023 ds=002B es=002B fs=0053 gs=002B ss=002B
Stack trace:
Frame     Function  Args
End of stack trace
~~

I was poking around inside ACNL's internal files. These were my notes from said studies.


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 24, 2017)

&#55357;&#56495;
enough said.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 28, 2017)

*TBT Username*:
*In-game name*:
*Friend ID*:


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2017)

Something you want will soon be sold on the Marketplace!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

http://68.media.tumblr.com/9ab92b0252303c8d761b01c828910328/tumblr_n01ipgxRK21rj18w5o1_400.jpg


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/zYtMmcLJFnw


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 29, 2017)

Order:
Name:
Town:
FC:
Total amount in TBT:

anticlimactic -_-


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrvmURFvacc


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 29, 2017)

ツ


Ooook


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 30, 2017)

1.	[NH4+] + [H3O+] = [A-] + [OH-]
(chemistry notes)


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2017)

riw;wm


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 30, 2017)

a picture of a taco. idk how to post pictures


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

as one study found, job applicants with white-sounding names get called back about 50% more of the time than applicants with black-sounding names, even when they have the same exact resumes

Lol I'm writing an essay for a college scholarship...


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2017)

Stay away from the CGP Level 2 today - You're in for some trouble!


----------



## SamZzz (Nov 8, 2017)

disposal fee

.. HAHA! I was trying to figure out why I keep earning gems for beehives when they supposedly have a "disposal fee".


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

LOL


----------



## wheneverking (Nov 8, 2017)

http://tomatoland.org/dada/acnl/static/villagers-db/icons-en/lucky.gif


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNYEy2qabKU


----------



## Seastar (Nov 9, 2017)

Sorry, you guessed the wrong number. The correct number was 1. Try again later.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AEK0psjkZo


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 13, 2017)

buhgingi the vigingi
n1 - obviously cant shoot lol
n2 - still no
n3 - i might die
n4 - taking a BIG gamble here
n5 - i dont even know anymore, going for fleegle


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 13, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dBIkQ4Mz1M

y tho


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

?toile lool


----------



## namiieco (Nov 13, 2017)

Hei Akim


----------



## carp (Nov 13, 2017)

jjjjjjjj


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 13, 2017)

არც მე


----------



## Espurr (Nov 13, 2017)

*Challenge #4 Entry*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/51/1e/e3/511ee3c69d20afabfb7070a7a50a14a9.jpg

what a cute pic ;w;


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 9, 2017)

6400-2587-0340
 Dream address I guess?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

“Don’t forget:
Cheese (the kind we put on sandwiches I’ll send you picture)
Cat food
Chicken (get the skinless breast)
Sugar cookies (no not the ones from McDonald’s. You bring those home and I’m locking you out, the frosted ones are what I like)
Frosted Flakes (NOT THE CINNAMON KIND! I will lock you out)
Waffles (any kind will do, preferably the chocolate chip kind) 
Milk
Water
That should be it &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56856; ok I love you! “

My grocery list to my husband /.\


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/00d1e0093722f0b7de0927b475f55f50/tumblr_n1qmbtMSrj1toamj8o1_400.gif


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

I actually don't really listen to BTS, but this song popped up in my recommendations the other day and I found it really catchy so I decided to do an English cover of it! ;v; Hope you like it!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/92c83c39e8fcdda6e4125f475967156b/tumblr_mnrzmkM8Lc1rf85dso3_250.gif


----------



## mitfy (Dec 10, 2017)

http://aro-alien.tumblr.com/post/168405680020/combustible-lemons-you-reposted-in-the-wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBuNrlM5N8w


----------



## thisistian (Dec 15, 2017)

http://ww2.cartooncrazy.net/watch/phantom-requiem-for-the-phantom-episode-8-english-dubbed/

The anime I was watching


----------



## duckvely (Dec 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Rqas7vToQE


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2017)

https://twt-media.washtimes.com/media/image/2015/12/07/127_2015_b1-hudak8201.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Dec 16, 2017)

Name: White Wafers
Level: 102
Type: Ameko (Rosy Friend)
Credits: 9

Oh, okay.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 16, 2017)

just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika 

i was spamming my friend


----------



## mitfy (Dec 16, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66780-Ace-Attorney




namiieco said:


> just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika just monika
> 
> i was spamming my friend



*JUST MONIKA.*


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOhsP6F2RmQ


----------



## namiieco (Dec 19, 2017)

It wasn’t my responsibility to go against the world.
It wasn‘t my path to become world-famous.
That’s why they say it‘s hard to go against the world and to become famous. Why did I choose this path? It’s quite funny now that I think about it.
It‘s a miracle that I endured through it all this time.
What more can I say. Just tell me “good job.”
You did great. Tell me I suffered enough.
Even though you can’t laugh right now, just don‘t send me off blaming me.
Good job.
You suffered a great deal.
Good-bye.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 19, 2017)

Snowman Template (Offering to Others)
I Have: Snowman
His Number Is: ...

Snowman Template (Need) 
I Need: Snowman
Numbers I Need: ...

lol


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Dec 20, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&field-brand=San-X Co., Ltd&search-alias=toys

I'm such a nerd, they're just so cute though...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 20, 2017)

content://media/external/file/12982


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

uhh nvm that was a tracking number


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 20, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZs1AHQBz24


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 20, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/tE3SPNe.gif

- - - Post Merge - - -



DivaBlueGirl said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=UTF8&field-brand=San-X Co., Ltd&search-alias=toys
> 
> I'm such a nerd, they're just so cute though...



Ahh! That is super cute! >//w//< Now I want one lol.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 20, 2017)

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/keVoP


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

『赤い稲妻』 サロメの唇

uhh looked for a song on yt


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

Himawari: 5E00-006F-F1D4
Elm Isle: 4D00-001E-7040
Florence: 6A00-0010-7961

for my dream address thread


----------



## namiieco (Dec 21, 2017)

misogynist


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

https://imgur.com/eqRoa16

for a blog post i still didn't do yet


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tdu4uKSZ3M


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 24, 2017)

Just gonna cp this


Just gonna cp this

- - - Post Merge - - -

S
The Bell Tree Forums - Powered by vBulletin

    Log Out
    Settings
    My Profile
    Notifications
    Welcome, 50m4ra

    Forum Home
        Forum Home
        New Posts
        Private Messages
        FAQ
        Calendar
        Community
        Forum Actions
        Quick Links
        Currency
    Animal Crossing World
    Rules
    Shop
    What's New
    New Posts
    Blog Tree
    Chat

    Advanced Search

    Home
    Forum Home
    General Discussion
    The Basement
    The CTRL + V Game

+ Reply to Thread
Page 707 of 707 FirstFirst Previous ... 207607657697705706707
Results 7,061 to 7,069 of 7069
Thread: The CTRL + V Game

    View First Unread
    Thread Tools
    Search Thread
    Rate This Thread
    Display

    12-20-2017, 05:20 AM #7061
    Sheila
    Sheila is offline
 happy xmas &#55357;&#56474;
    Sheila's Avatar

    Join Date
        October 16, 2013
    Posts
        47,986	
    Bells
        1,246 
    3DS
        3025-0828-1588
        Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-07-2017, 05:01 PM from PolymathemaChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-06-2017, 10:27 AM from p e p p e r Message: Merry Christmas bonita!!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-04-2017, 09:52 PM from King Dorado Message: hope you have a Feliz Navidad, mi amiga! and that Santa brings you a big jar of Amerikansk sauce!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 09:57 PM from dizzy bone Message: yo!!! lights!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 09:19 PM from Seroja Message: ayyyy turt queenChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 12:53 PM from mogyay Message: HAPPY HOLS MY LUVChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-02-2017, 01:16 PM from skarmoury Message: Wow, you're cool. As cool as the winter season. Happy holidays! B)Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 09:06 PM from Stalfos Message: Merry Christmas, comrade!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 08:24 PM from Dawnpiplup Message: DON'T KNOW WHERE I'LL BE TOMORROOW Hope you have a Merry Christmas, Sheila! <3Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 04:38 PM from xSuperMario64x Message: Simply having a wonderful Christmas time~❤Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 11:48 AM from Oblivia Message: Your lights got me pregananant.Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 11:16 AM from Capeet Message: hippie holidays bro!

        uhh nvm that was a tracking number 


        quem s?o os traidores
        se ? quem nos rouba o p?o
        ou se n?s os desertores
        que ? guerra dizemos ?n?o?

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    12-20-2017, 06:46 AM #7062
    SensaiGallade
    SensaiGallade is online now
    &#55356;&#57220;Ƒeştiɤe Tąƈticiaŋ&#55356;&#57220;
    SensaiGallade's Avatar

    Join Date
        September 13, 2015
    Posts
        5,219	
    Bells
        948 
    3DS
        5129-2913-6475
    Switch
        0000-0000-0000
    NN ID
        aerobubble1230
        Christmas LightsChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 10:05 AM from Diancie Message: Hi! Have a great Christmas dude. Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 07:46 AM from VanessaMay18 Message: Hope your holidays are SENSAI-tionalChristmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas LightsHoliday Candy CaneTimmy Christmas Doll Gift received at 12-24-2015, 06:08 AM from Amaixen Message: merry christmas! <3Kapp'n Christmas Doll Gift received at 12-23-2015, 06:53 AM from sizzi Message: Happy Holidays! May the Merry Bells keep Ringing... Happy Holidays to you!Jingle Christmas Doll Gift received at 12-16-2015, 07:02 PM from SharJoY Message: Merry Christmas!Winter Mittens Gift received at 12-13-2015, 11:03 PM from Megatastic Message: Happy Christmas!Winter Mittens Gift received at 12-13-2015, 10:51 PM from CuteYuYu Message: Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZs1AHQBz24 


        "You've been naughty!"

        Pok?mon and person
        Gallade is dope
        Lynch him on day one
        It's a slippery slope

 Sensai's Pocket Monster Shop

 Discord - SensaiGallade#7263


    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    12-20-2017, 07:39 AM #7063
    SoraDeathEater
    SoraDeathEater is offline
    &#55356;&#57144;Mayors Sora Yumi Skai&#55356;&#57144;
    SoraDeathEater's Avatar

    Join Date
        August 13, 2013
    Posts
        842	
    Bells
        18 
    3DS
        3025-0769-7279
        Tasty CakeMailboxChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 04:15 PM from klashtonx18User Title Color Change

https://i.imgur.com/tE3SPNe.gif

        - - - Post Merge - - -

        Quote Originally Posted by DivaBlueGirl View Post
https://www.amazon.com/s?_encoding=U...rch-alias=toys

        I'm such a nerd, they're just so cute though...
        Ahh! That is super cute! >//w//< Now I want one lol. 


        Please ”Like” my post so I can notice you!
        (Plus I'm pregnant and super forgetful! So I forget where I post or where to check)
        Signature By: A r i a n e

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    12-20-2017, 08:54 AM #7064
    Dedenne2
    Dedenne2 is offline
    &#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57225;Dedenne's Xmas&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57220;
    Dedenne2's Avatar

    Join Date
        August 12, 2017
    Posts
        1,922	
    Bells
        463 
    3DS
        0920-1319-3898
    NN ID
        ZHENBEARISTHEBES
        Christmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-05-2017, 10:34 PM from padfoot6 Message: What does a sheep say at Christmas? Fleece navidad!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-05-2017, 08:56 AM from A r i a n e Message: Joyeux No?l, thank you for the gift ^^Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 10:05 AM from whatnamenowChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-02-2017, 11:16 AM from ~Unicorn~ Message: Merry ChristmasChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 03:14 PM from Issi Message: Happy Holidays to my Special TBT friend!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 10:56 AM from Bunny from tiger Message: merry christmas and a happy bunny year!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 02:48 AM from Haydenv019 Message: Merry Christmas! Since I bought 12 on accident, I might as well give one to you Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 02:13 AM from EvieEvening23 Message: Merry Christmas!

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/keVoP 


        Sig by A r i a n e <3

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    12-20-2017, 10:38 AM #7065
    Sheila
    Sheila is offline
 happy xmas &#55357;&#56474;
    Sheila's Avatar

    Join Date
        October 16, 2013
    Posts
        47,986	
    Bells
        1,246 
    3DS
        3025-0828-1588
        Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-07-2017, 05:01 PM from PolymathemaChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-06-2017, 10:27 AM from p e p p e r Message: Merry Christmas bonita!!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-04-2017, 09:52 PM from King Dorado Message: hope you have a Feliz Navidad, mi amiga! and that Santa brings you a big jar of Amerikansk sauce!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 09:57 PM from dizzy bone Message: yo!!! lights!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 09:19 PM from Seroja Message: ayyyy turt queenChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 12:53 PM from mogyay Message: HAPPY HOLS MY LUVChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-02-2017, 01:16 PM from skarmoury Message: Wow, you're cool. As cool as the winter season. Happy holidays! B)Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 09:06 PM from Stalfos Message: Merry Christmas, comrade!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 08:24 PM from Dawnpiplup Message: DON'T KNOW WHERE I'LL BE TOMORROOW Hope you have a Merry Christmas, Sheila! <3Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 04:38 PM from xSuperMario64x Message: Simply having a wonderful Christmas time~❤Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 11:48 AM from Oblivia Message: Your lights got me pregananant.Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-01-2017, 11:16 AM from Capeet Message: hippie holidays bro!

        『赤い稲妻』 サロメの唇

        uhh looked for a song on yt 


        quem s?o os traidores
        se ? quem nos rouba o p?o
        ou se n?s os desertores
        que ? guerra dizemos ?n?o?

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    12-20-2017, 11:11 AM #7066
    ~Unicorn~
    ~Unicorn~ is offline
    &#55356;&#57217; xmas &#55356;&#57217;

    Join Date
        June 21, 2017
    Posts
        3,514	
    Bells
        6,239 
    3DS
        0877-0451-9474
    NN ID
        Timezone: EST
        Timmy Christmas DollBlack Feather Gift received at 12-20-2017, 06:25 PM from Oblivia Message: 12 Days of Collectibles - December 20th, 2017 Raffle WinnerTasty CakeChristmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-11-2017, 08:04 PM from Cascade Message: We wish you a Merry Chriistmas and a happy New Year :3Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-05-2017, 10:34 PM from padfoot6 Message: ❄ Merry Christmas! ❄Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 10:05 AM from whatnamenowChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 08:33 AM from Keldi Message: Merry Christmas Uni! Thanks for the lights, now you get some ^_^ Lights for everyone!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-02-2017, 02:10 PM from Flare Message: &#55356;&#57220; !Merry Christmas! &#55356;&#57220;Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-02-2017, 07:54 AM from lunatepic Message: HO HO HO

        Himawari: 5E00-006F-F1D4
        Elm Isle: 4D00-001E-7040
        Florence: 6A00-0010-7961

        for my dream address thread  

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    12-21-2017, 04:10 PM #7067
    namiieco
    namiieco is offline
    JUST MONIKA
    namiieco's Avatar

    Join Date
        April 24, 2016
    Posts
        8,167	
    Bells
        256 
    3DS
        3368-2629-4535
    NN ID
        pp by @hiba_tan
        Christmas Lights

        misogynist 


        toyhou.se - myanimelist

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    12-22-2017, 07:40 PM #7068
    ~Unicorn~
    ~Unicorn~ is offline
    &#55356;&#57217; xmas &#55356;&#57217;

    Join Date
        June 21, 2017
    Posts
        3,514	
    Bells
        6,239 
    3DS
        0877-0451-9474
    NN ID
        Timezone: EST
        Timmy Christmas DollBlack Feather Gift received at 12-20-2017, 06:25 PM from Oblivia Message: 12 Days of Collectibles - December 20th, 2017 Raffle WinnerTasty CakeChristmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas LightsChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-11-2017, 08:04 PM from Cascade Message: We wish you a Merry Chriistmas and a happy New Year :3Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-05-2017, 10:34 PM from padfoot6 Message: ❄ Merry Christmas! ❄Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 10:05 AM from whatnamenowChristmas Lights Gift received at 12-03-2017, 08:33 AM from Keldi Message: Merry Christmas Uni! Thanks for the lights, now you get some ^_^ Lights for everyone!Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-02-2017, 02:10 PM from Flare Message: &#55356;&#57220; !Merry Christmas! &#55356;&#57220;Christmas Lights Gift received at 12-02-2017, 07:54 AM from lunatepic Message: HO HO HO

https://imgur.com/eqRoa16

        for a blog post i still didn't do yet 

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    Yesterday, 12:11 AM #7069
    GreatUsername
    GreatUsername is offline
    that one person
    GreatUsername's Avatar

    Join Date
        May 29, 2017
    Posts
        4,890	
    Bells
        287 
    3DS
        5301-0517-8474
        December 24th TicketGalaxy Easter Egg Gift received at Yesterday, 06:14 PM from Oblivia Message: 12 Days of Collectibles - December 23rd, 2017 Raffle WinnerKapp'n Christmas DollHot FeatherRad FeatherThe Bell Tree Fair 2017 PatchMint Gift received at 11-11-2016, 11:23 AM from <Near> Message: given out once every 10,000 years to those with truly great usernames

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tdu4uKSZ3M 


        meh, nothing to see here
        Dream villagers: Eugene, Ozzie,Alice, Hopper, Canberra, Lyman, Yuka/Kabuki???Friga, Roald, Sprinkle Bolded-Have
        sig and profile pic done by the amazing Pansear-and-Nana 

    Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message  0

     Report  
    Today, 12:51 AM #7070
    50m4ra
    50m4ra is online now
    I'm a porg person now
    50m4ra's Avatar

    Join Date
        June 25, 2017
    Posts
        1,351	
    Bells
        408 
    3DS
        4485-0924-3767
        IsabelleNew LeafJack

        Just gonna cp this


        Just gonna cp this 

        Spoiler


        If you want to play with me in anything...
        If you know of any winter dirt paths VM me the QR! (I'm desperate lol )

    Edit / Delete Edit Post   Quick reply to this message Reply   Reply With Quote Reply With Quote  Report  

+ Reply to Thread
Page 707 of 707 FirstFirst Previous ... 207607657697705706707
Quick Navigation The Basement Top
Quick Reply Quick Reply

    Show your signature

? Previous Thread | Next Thread ?
Thread Information

There are currently 1 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 0 guests)

    50m4ra 

Tags for this Thread
Add / Edit Tags
akoya-sama is life, control v, copy it paste it, destiel, games, i hate pizza, i'm smexii, i'm the llama queen, jaydencake is otp, kitkat is outta control, mama june, more tags so swag, nano is shmexy, no tags so sad, oh., peppa pig u loser, purpl was here *duckface*, purpl>existence, snoop dog approves, sparro was here yo, supernatural, turts r life, we need more llamas, what tags, why do we have these tags

View Tag Cloud
Posting Permissions

    You may post new threads
    You may post replies
    You may post attachments
    You may edit your posts


    BB code is On
    Smilies are On
     code is On
    [VIDEO] code is On
    HTML code is Off

Forum Rules

    Contact Us The Bell Tree Forums Archive Top 

All times are GMT -6. The time now is 12:49 AM.
Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2017 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
Tweet Poster, vBCredits II Deluxe, vBAvatars, Advanced Post Thanks / Like, vBShop, Post Templates, Username Change - vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright ? 2017 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Post Merge - - -[/COLOR]

『赤い稲妻』 サロメの唇
For Google translate


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpTpEsE9G8c&list=RDMM-itZVX-SUkI&index=8


----------



## Magicat (Dec 24, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/295010586130120705/394459898617790464/tumblr_p1ffecB5mQ1wnz7q6o1_1280.jpg

I honestly cannot explain myself


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KfaQ6pmv18


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 24, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Ol-Fcdochx4


----------



## namiieco (Dec 25, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh my god this art ;-;
> 
> character reference: my girl Caramel
> offer (TBT): 200??
> ...


--


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLdI44R0RQA


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 29, 2017)

https://youtu.be/7OX7dIRReSA
Wowow it's creepy


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 29, 2017)

Terminated due to employee grazing, eating apple dippers without paying.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 29, 2017)

<iframe width="1769" height="690" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/DpOfkQ46SO4" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/56/b9/12/...ina-from-bobs-burgers-tina-belcher-quotes.jpg

lmao why


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 29, 2017)

/kill @e[type=YourMob]


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiUzE0FiD5w&index=8&list=PLyKlHYKy2j5dl_642h2QGsRyZwtG3T0OW


----------



## Diancie (Dec 29, 2017)

M13/5/MATME/SP1/ENG/TZ1/XX


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 30, 2017)

https://youtu.be/JsFQAXpqHXs
dont ask im bts trash


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 30, 2017)

YEAREND17


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 30, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/IT2gz

Lol I didn't even know what that was and don't know why it was in my clipboard xDD


----------



## RosieCheeks (Dec 30, 2017)

VM me when you get online I'll get the site every hour or so until I get to bed. Also someone gave me a cake dress for free can I swap it for a


----------



## namiieco (Dec 30, 2017)

灰色と青


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 6, 2018)

https://toyhou.se/1273546.lulu


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)

샤워


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 9, 2018)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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 I copied image location from a email and this is what happened


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

https://img00.deviantart.net/eecf/i/2015/241/a/3/fat_birb_by_swaigetoo-d97orry.png

lmao


----------



## dedenne (Jan 9, 2018)

It was someone's phone number whoops


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORNtKbL43X4


----------



## mitfy (Jan 10, 2018)

&#55357;&#56875;


----------



## Chele (Jan 11, 2018)

4442-4336-0668

I think that’s my 3DS FC lol


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jan 11, 2018)

く,.ヘヽ.　　　　/　,ー､ 〉
　　　　　＼ ', !-─‐-i　/　/?
　　　 　 ／｀ｰ'　　　 L/／｀ヽ､
　　 　 /　 ／,　 /|　 ,　 ,　　　 ',
　　　ｲ 　/ /-‐/　ｉ　L ﾊ ヽ!　 i Post this weeb **** babe on 10 weeaboo profiles in the next
　　　 ﾚ ﾍ 7ｲ｀ﾄ　 ﾚ'ｧ-ﾄ､!ハ|　 | 30 seconds
　　　　 !,/7 'ゞ'　　 ?irﾊiソ| 　 |　　　
　　　　 |.从"　　　　 ,,,, / |./ 　 |
　　　　 ﾚ'| i＞.､,,__　,.イ / 　.i 　|
　　　　　 ﾚ'| | / k７/ﾚ'ヽ,　ﾊ.　|
　　　　　　 | |/i 〈|/　 i　,.ﾍ |　i　|
　　　　　　.|/ /　ｉ： 　 ﾍ!　　＼　|
　　　 　 　 kヽ>､ﾊ 　 ,.ﾍ､ 　 /､!
　　　　　　 !'〈//｀Ｔ?', ＼ ｀'7'ｰr'
　　　　　　 ﾚ'ヽL|_i,,ンﾚ|ノ
　　　　　 　　　ﾄ-,/　|./ Or u will be haunted by anime for the rest of ur life ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## dedenne (Jan 11, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YKaxC8l_M1KwRW99eLOd9dtf8QE/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 11, 2018)

T? me traes un poco loco, un poquititito loco
Estoy adivinando qu? quieres y pa' cu?ndo
Y as? estoy celebrando, que me he vuelto un poco loco


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 11, 2018)

WDW6pi3
Just an imgur link apparently for my signature, -.-


----------



## Diancie (Jan 11, 2018)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/ae/cf/68/aecf689e614a42dde67c56d4b7e938d6.jpg


----------



## mitfy (Jan 11, 2018)

https://twitter.com/jordanbrown10/status/931751528603537408


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 11, 2018)

Jester: A third party role that must meet their win condition by getting lynched during the day. Also sometimes referred to as "fool."
lol


----------



## namiieco (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-itZVX-SUkI


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

http://sketchbrook.co.uk/dvdSim.html


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2018)

Edit Value
    3025-0828-1588 

my fc lol also i love how edit value is that space around it


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2018)

https://toyhou.se/namiieco/characters


----------



## dedenne (Jan 12, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YKaxC8l_M1KwRW99eLOd9dtf8QE/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## mitfy (Jan 12, 2018)

http://transfem-berserker.tumblr.com/post/169636527194/africanaquarian-vaantablack


----------



## Alex518 (Jan 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nsWMmFYRqE


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Departures


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

I legit never have anything to paste when I'm on this thread xDD


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)

chop suey


----------



## moonford (Jan 14, 2018)

&#55357;&#56469; &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Diancie (Jan 14, 2018)

Soliman, Amel M., et al. “New Insights into Sepsis Therapy Using Sepia Officinalis.” Jundishapur Journal of Microbiology, Kowsar, 9 Jan. 2016, www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4834027/.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 14, 2018)

girly boy and i don't care (kinda) &#55356;&#57143;
244,933 views

32K

145

SHARE


----------



## dedenne (Jan 14, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/z5GaIJW.gif


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2GOGmxjpCY


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannonball_Titcomb


----------



## thisistian (Jan 14, 2018)

Each molecule of NAD+ can acquire two electrons; that is, be reduced by two electrons. However, only one proton accompanies the reduction. The other proton produced as two hydrogen atoms are removed from the molecule being oxidized is liberated into the surrounding medium.

oh yeaah I was doing my bio homework


----------



## dedenne (Jan 14, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/0k9PGij.gifv


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

New Nintendo 2DS XL - Pikachu Edition

lol was googling the price incase i had to get a new one


----------



## rylan (Jan 14, 2018)

Vanse lingered in the hallway.


(part of my writing)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

™

Oh yeah my phone didn't have this key so I copied it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

screen, chair, wall radio, dresser

yeahh listed the cabana items i still need in my buying thread


----------



## namiieco (Jan 15, 2018)

Timwhen she's wi


----------



## mitfy (Jan 15, 2018)

http://joshpeckofficial.com/post/169741296450/emma-velocirapity-youaremyeverlovin-you-know


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/2452130/85432668.jpg

oml


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 16, 2018)

https://toyhou.se/Soradeatheater/characters


----------



## mitfy (Jan 16, 2018)

http://souakama.tumblr.com/post/169788036068/hqscans-official-twitter-october-4-2016


----------



## namiieco (Jan 20, 2018)

{
  "ns": "yt",
  "el": "detailpage",
  "cpn": "2qrg03Xs37o8erf7",
  "docid": "TtLfK6W1rwI",
  "ver": 2,
  "referrer": "https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=no+more+dream+bts+dance+break",
  "cmt": "1.01",
  "plid": "AAVjPynePNKVU5sF",
  "ei": "m-tjWt-NM5yeVpHUm9gL",
  "fmt": "247",
  "fs": "0",


oh 
ok


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 21, 2018)

raf9Qgkj


----------



## Diancie (Jan 21, 2018)

https://pics.me.me/nintendo-of-amer...inlendo-please-stop-asking-us-if-29225873.png


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cecil because he was insulting her father. This set her off and was only stopped when Jem had to forcefully pull her off

I was doing an assignment...


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

STAY FROSTY ROYAL MILK TEA

Lol, I was spamming this to my friend...


----------



## namiieco (Jan 21, 2018)

0:00 - Life in Ruins
1:09 - Hyrule Field (Day)
3:59 - Riding Horse (Day)
5:54 - Riding Horse (Night)
7:48 - Rito Village (Day)
11:37 - Mount Hylia
14:10 - Sheikah Tower
16:17 - Zora's Domain
20:01 - Water Side
23:29 - Temple of Time
25:31 - Fairy Fountain
27:13 - Dragons
29:18 - Kakariko Village
33:11 - Colosseum Ruins
35:48 - Cave Shrine
38:56 - Mipha's Theme
40:16 - Gerudo Canyon
42:32 - Hateno Village (Day)
46:14 - House
49:32 - Hyrule Field (Night)
54:42 - Stables
57:08 - Flight Range
59:44 - Tarrey Town (Complete)﻿


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

IceBreaker Bow

uhh looking random stuff for a game


----------



## Seastar (Jan 24, 2018)

kounix


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

N4. Indigo: mafia!


----------



## Relly (Jan 24, 2018)

Piers Morgan's face is always punchable


----------



## Diancie (Jan 24, 2018)

https://i.pinimg.com/564x/75/46/55/75465587bf4e0657c4b844537c2aa275--gamer-humor-animal-crossing.jpg


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 24, 2018)

うちにいきましょう


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNoTvg0t52c


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

Unidentified Floor Orange


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 24, 2018)

!!!radio RMF Grunge


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apzWZ9HmG-U


----------



## Rhapsody (Jan 25, 2018)

This trailer is completely based off the original plot that was scrapped which is why it's so frustrating to see. In the original story, Stella (Luna) was killed by Noctis before the events of the game but he forgot he killed her for some reason and she basically haunts him for the rest of the story. It's a shame they changed it because that would have been much more interesting- and this trailer proves that. Noctis being potentially influenced by something evil = sign me up.﻿

copying a youtube comment to talk about with my girlfriend, lol.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2018)

Rusty K - Dark Eyes


----------



## Cheren (Jan 25, 2018)

✎

I was editing my signature lol


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 25, 2018)

Merengue


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

uhh nvm it was a tracking number


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 25, 2018)

ctV5dk1


----------



## Diancie (Jan 26, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LhN6E01Mkc


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2018)

Dreemur


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 26, 2018)

January 31


----------



## namiieco (Jan 26, 2018)

Isamu Tanonaka


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/219Ze5m.png


----------



## Cheren (Jan 26, 2018)

大丈夫ですよ


----------



## dedenne (Jan 26, 2018)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?71217-momiji345


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 26, 2018)

Eloise


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 27, 2018)

What is the meaning of life? Well. That's self explanatory


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

http://moridb.com/items/furniture/cool-globe

yeah had to look up an item to see where the heck it was from originally...


----------



## Rob1n (Jan 27, 2018)

I?ve learned love is like a brick you can
Build a house or sink a dead body

Lol, it's Lady Gaga lyrics


----------



## Diancie (Jan 27, 2018)

il y avait 105
?g/m? de PM10 et 110 ?g/m? de PM2,5. Si
vous comparer ces chiffres avec ceux
aux villes les plus pollu?es en Chine, o?
le niveau de PM2,5 est beaucoup plus
?lev?, la pollution ? Paris peut ne pas
para?tre si grave. Cependant, un peu de
pollution peut aussi nuire ? la sant?
apr?s une exposition longue. Et bien s?r,
la pollution s’aggravera si vous ne faites
rien.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

panini


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Na??o Valente

lol oh title of an album i had to copy to a folder bc i had to change its name to that


----------



## dedenne (Jan 29, 2018)

Pick a colour: Red, blue, green, or yellow
How seriously are you going to take this game?
What roles do you think are in the game?


Mafia stuffs


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 29, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUZn1I6llJs


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

you don't have to worry and fret so much over a GUY. yeah you think he's "the one" and everything right now but there's a chance, and if i'm honest a somewhat big chance you two will never date. but there are sooo many guys out there who will worship the ground you walk on and will love you to the fullest. even if you did end up dating and marrying chocolate it doesn't matter right now because you can't even date yet. you need to be yourself and have him think "wow, that girl isn't like any other girl, she's really special because she acts like herself and isn't FAKE", which is what you would be if you acted different around him. you underrate yourself so much and it gets my blood boiling, because you don't know how f***ing spectacular you are. you don't know yet that you are beautiful no matter what, but i pray you will someday and someday soon. i love you and so will the guy you end up marrying and falling in love with. don't worry about what's going to happen in ten years, maybe even more than that. and if you reply "ughghgh" or "i'm ugly stop" to this message i swear to our lord and savior jesus christ that i will come to your house, drag you by the hair, tie you to a tree, and BEAT you within an inch of your life with a sandal.

How awkward. I was ranting to my best friend because she was worrying about a guy liking her (the guy's code name is "chocolate", by the way) and I copied it so I could send it to her again the next time she acts up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

ポルトガル

oh lol was gonna search for a thing on a japanese website so


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

and they were roommates omg they were roommates

yeah ok texts to my girlfriend and closing apps


----------



## Diancie (Feb 1, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svnBJedRshU


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd6Ir1NCEkw


----------



## ujenny (Feb 1, 2018)

http://www.webtoons.com/en/challenge/forget-me-not/ep-6/viewer?title_no=127637&episode_no=7
new line webtoon ep came out..


----------



## Dormire (Feb 1, 2018)

angry midgets
vs food


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

0390331461369

oh lol tried looking up some italian scam number don't dial it for the lord


----------



## ujenny (Feb 2, 2018)

You shine like the stars
You light up my heart

lyrics part from exo?s ?been through?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYE4-_Yzj60


----------



## Minto (Feb 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otI3TCATS-k

hfjfshn i forgot the other night, me and my bf were looking up them strange old kk covers from years ago and sending them to each other.


----------



## pique (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah sorry i had a nice chat with mummy

Just talking to my best friend on Discord. She was freaking out trying to tell me stuff and I was chatting with "mummy".


----------



## carp (Feb 3, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMRwWg5yoSo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

Freshly-Picked Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland


----------



## pique (Feb 3, 2018)

who toucha my spaghet


----------



## Diancie (Feb 3, 2018)

1:   Introduction


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2018)

€??

- - - Post Merge - - -

€??

Edit: Apparently my browser wanted to double send it for no reason and it auto-merged.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 9, 2018)

@everyone BetterDiscord is now against the ToS and Discord Staff will take "any administrative action" they feel is appropriate.  I would suggest just uninstalling it, I wouldn't risk it, even if you like the themes and plugins it has to offer. It's just not worth losing your account.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 9, 2018)

https://imgur.com/gallery/yZ1x3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2018)

❤

Aww ^^


----------



## dedenne (Mar 9, 2018)

(҂⌣̀_⌣́)


----------



## pique (Mar 9, 2018)

you look demonic i'm weeeeak


----------



## Elijo (Mar 9, 2018)

https://s.surveyplanet.com/Hk1j0ZCdM



(I have been promoting for young adults to do a survey for me. It's for school so if any young adults want to place their opinions I would greatly appreciate it. No NSFW answers.)


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2018)

m

(why do I literally just have one letter?)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 10, 2018)

868182


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

yeah the smiley here lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQ403SHTPM


----------



## dedenne (Mar 10, 2018)

http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/35300000/Dedenne-pokemon-35314953-500-500.jpg


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 10, 2018)

c?cumber


----------



## Diancie (Mar 11, 2018)

"A sword wields no strength unless the hand that holds it has courage." - Hero's Shade


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/76/7a/49/767a4900978d8c232d5f56afef935df7.png


----------



## pique (Mar 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leZHuQLipJE


(oof)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

reddt.com/r/svexchange

oh lol was just checkin it out


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

oh it wont show up without text in the middle... My bad
...i was trying to do something on my blog here and everytime id go to change the font color it would go to the begining of the post so i had to copy it so i could paste it where i want the word to be that color lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

https://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/thumb/b/bc/673Gogoat.png/250px-673Gogoat.png


----------



## Diancie (Mar 14, 2018)

Electron tomography used to produce images oactive mitochondria


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 14, 2018)

I'll have that one too please


----------



## Diancie (Mar 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OARiNiJ_w8


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 20, 2018)

apparently nothing????


----------



## pique (Mar 20, 2018)

LOATHE ENTIRELY


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/212235896274157579/424585607348617216/image.jpg

oh just my turt i think


----------



## tifachu (Mar 20, 2018)

I finally started watching breaking bad the other night.Im on episode 3 now where theyre cleaning up the blood and guts and I'm eating strawberry yogurt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

https://pm1.narvii.com/6387/317f7eac988486684414f7bc401621d665d9ab7b_hq.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2018)

You will find something special in the marketplace


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 24, 2018)

Personality:

Powers:

Ark:
                            ~~~~
Oh yeah...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

gynecomastia


----------



## pique (Mar 24, 2018)

6, 735, 996


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compression_stockings


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

https://pics.me.me/do-not-want-2-your-wii-is-not-thirsty-it-30302259.png


----------



## pique (Mar 25, 2018)

w h e e z e


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 25, 2018)

mc no you mcdont 

???


----------



## Seastar (Mar 27, 2018)

http://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/10473128.gif


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2018)

Mississippi mud pie


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9qvN5BNDIA


----------



## pique (Mar 27, 2018)

:heart: 

- talking to my best friend group chat on Discord.


----------



## Pondo (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't worry, I'm looking at your butt as well


... w h a t


----------



## Seastar (Mar 29, 2018)

Name: DarkSunshine92
(Administrator)


----------



## Diancie (Mar 29, 2018)

M14/4/PHYSI/HPM/ENG/TZ1/XX


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 29, 2018)

Good music isn't dead; it just isn't on the radio.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 29, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV-ypF0L6Xs


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 29, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wWoBjem98A


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 30, 2018)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/3a/7b/51/3a7b517228d2d1e4b8cf9d203e4f483b.png


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bxr0s5S26k

omg yes XD


----------



## PrincessApple (Mar 30, 2018)

wFSfrHy4 

... nice HAHA


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 31, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u1AXv8oju1c


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2018)

Palossand


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2018)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 1, 2018)

h?łp


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2018)

function [siteName] = getsiteName(tline)
    % returns and prints the site name, and prints headings
    siteline = [',' tline ','];
    commaPos1 = strfind(siteline, ',');
    index1 = 1;
    siteName = siteline((commaPos1(index1)commaPos1(index1+1))));
    siteName = siteName(2length(siteName)-1));
end

EDIT: oh lol would you look at that some matlab code for you all


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2018)

http://www.metalmusicarchives.com/i...th-night-of-the-stormrider-20170614142717.jpg


----------



## gaydani (Apr 1, 2018)

:thinking:


----------



## Seastar (Apr 1, 2018)

Where’s Waldo? Find out on Google Maps


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 1, 2018)

triskaidekaphobia


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 1, 2018)

triskaidekaphobia


----------



## Seastar (Apr 2, 2018)

Exeggcute


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2018)

0.2‐0.8 depth method


----------



## dedenne (Apr 2, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/s1cSI


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 2, 2018)

3x the pointless and forever out of stock.


----------



## 50m4ra (Apr 2, 2018)

astigmatism 

Saw that word so I copied paste to see what it meant


----------



## Seastar (Apr 2, 2018)

Smile. You're awesome.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

don't ask


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 2, 2018)

Q=  1/n AR^(2/3) S^(1/2)	(2)

yay so much assignment related stuff from me lately
^^ and omg that is amazing yet horrifying at the same time xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2018)

and yeah, infinite destruction lol


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diancie (Apr 3, 2018)

M12/4/PHYSI/HPM/ENG/TZ2/XX


----------



## Pondo (Apr 3, 2018)

“According to the College Board, the average cost of one year at a public university for an in-state student is $20,090. That increases to $34,220 if you hail from out of state.”

Oh... that was a discussion in the discord chat.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 4, 2018)

senator


----------



## Diancie (Apr 4, 2018)

*insert google drive link*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2018)

https://images.ttcdn.co/media/produ...3d57cde05f2982/hmode/frack-smoking-hyra-0.jpg


----------



## Diancie (Apr 4, 2018)

(つ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)つ


----------



## dedenne (Apr 4, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/eZyz7wv.gifv


----------



## amai (Apr 4, 2018)

->game character

(i was on discord lol)


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 4, 2018)

Yo digo.

Yo dije.

Yo dig?.

Yo dig?. 

????????????????? whAT


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 4, 2018)

mon nez est marche


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 8, 2018)

09-04-2017 02:10 PM

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/eZyz7wv.gifv



Cute


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

plecostomous catfish

yea googled the species of Tina's fish


----------



## Diancie (Apr 8, 2018)

uk weather deserves to have that reputation lmaooo its a miracle when the sun shines
right? my dad travels back and forth between the country so he gets sick a lot


----------



## dreamii (Apr 8, 2018)

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia- the fear of long words.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 10, 2018)

Blue Tech Bow Tie


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

The item is currently in transit to the destination.

ohh tracked a package


----------



## duckykate (Apr 10, 2018)

N537E6ST

some code or something lel


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 11, 2018)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/660aaf3cbbc461f6b8de0e22ec51ba89/tumblr_oe6fc8UT1I1vsjcxvo2_r1_500.gif


----------



## hamster (Apr 11, 2018)

_?ཀ`」 ∠):_


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 11, 2018)

https://imgur.com/F0rKMeJ

.-.’


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

http://www.hippieshop.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/4204WCP101817

yeah do want aha XD


----------



## GothiqueBat (Apr 12, 2018)

The FitnessGram™ Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. [beep] A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. [ding] Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, start.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 12, 2018)

At age 6 I was born without a face. By Arin Hanso

(wow why do i have this on my clipboard still.)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 12, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNfQHT-Oi3U


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2018)

https://ih1.redbubble.net/image.461...16,1,f8f8f8,t-pad,210x230,f8f8f8.lite-1u1.jpg


----------



## pique (Apr 13, 2018)

babeeee you're so sweet oml ily? :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## namiieco (Apr 13, 2018)

the link to my private instagram account


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 13, 2018)

make (something) clear; explain


----------



## namiieco (Apr 13, 2018)

AHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## Marte (Apr 13, 2018)

That awkward momo when you boom snap but then they clap boom snap clam *sliide* and u realize dey bout dat life


----------



## duckykate (Apr 13, 2018)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/453590698/splatterscope-splatoon?ref=related-1

aww was that for me belle :3


----------



## dveggs (Apr 13, 2018)

Payun, suffrin, meydical bills


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz5HoitE8-A

Oh. I was showing this to a friend


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

?o

yeah right have to copy those a's bc my keyboard is ****** lol


----------



## RayisNTDO (Apr 14, 2018)

https://bit.ly/2H02Waf

it was for a commision


----------



## dedenne (Apr 14, 2018)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?441914-Help&highlight=

linking my friend to this as she needed help on drawing hands


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

Pok?mon

It's great have if you want to spell it correctly, since most keyboards don't include accents.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 14, 2018)

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_Wiki


----------



## Pondo (Apr 14, 2018)

♔ become a magical girl? ♔
? yes
♚ no



​
I was making a bio on another site :^)


----------



## hamster (Apr 14, 2018)

Camellias


----------



## pique (Apr 14, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/g6R5F


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2018)

You will make a new friend today!


----------



## dedenne (Apr 15, 2018)

Art of Mayor Zhen?e https://imgur.com/a/nhsEE

art of my mayor


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Nara Le?o


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 15, 2018)

Deserted Desert Scroll


----------



## Marte (Apr 15, 2018)

“I think you should experience it. You always say you want to experience things but I don’t think you actually want to experience things because you would experience it if you wanted to experience things.” -Kendall Jenner


----------



## dedenne (Apr 15, 2018)

J'ai pr?f?r? les math?matiques et l'informatique.

french stuff lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/e4f0cfeb157671c8628880c505cd841d/tumblr_orilkj1NwV1tq6w18o1_500.jpg


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*I'm screaming because your ghost is haunting me. The ghost of the person I used to know.*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 16, 2018)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/c28bfb496d90aaa6b6abcdaf293ee415/tumblr_ot4z4k8dw81w82faso1_500.gif


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2018)

“Go to hell” filters out to “prithee transport thyself to tarnation” and I would love it


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Rory&Easton (Apr 19, 2018)

What effects did the Columbian explain have on Europe and Americas?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2018)

https://images.sobadsogood.com/21-people-who-really-should-consider-changing-their-name/14.jpg


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 5, 2018)

stick figure


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2018)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?178183-The-Katie-Thread


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 5, 2018)

@everyone


----------



## Marte (May 5, 2018)

(⌐□_□)


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/og1j2W8BkkaAw/giphy.gif


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

https://m.popkey.co/ff68b3/kWxNK_f-thumbnail-100-0_s-600x0.jpg


----------



## Nicole. (May 11, 2018)

https://orig00.deviantart.net/b26d/f/2012/260/1/a/the_mask_gif_entering__by_teravita-d5f12um.gif


----------



## matt (May 11, 2018)

66762 GBEL TONB11&12 896Y901211 4 NEWHVGB


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkBfQTEp6oA


----------



## dedenne (May 11, 2018)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?446419-Are-people-too-sensitive&highlight=

- - - Post Merge - - -

i strongly recommend NOT to read that thread


----------



## Mareets (May 12, 2018)

fellas. you eating a glass of kool aid, your girl out buying money, you walk in the kitchen and her sister like this drinking the sheets, she 27 bouta turn 18 last summer, what u gone do?

----

...i was copying and pasting that meme to my friend w a picture of my dog asleep on the couch LMAO


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)

keratosis pilaris


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2018)

Quetzal: There's a limited Traptor event in June, make sure you're around if you want to snag some limited edition Traptors


----------



## Marte (May 29, 2018)

lol


----------



## Sakura625 (May 29, 2018)

( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## StrayBluet (May 29, 2018)

(trespassing, damage to personal property, breaking and entering, something about that knife threat)

ok wow this doesn't look great. Me and my friends were roleplaying online and I was just mentioning some laws a character was breaking.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Feared and reviled throughout the Lands Above, the drow (or dark elves) are perhaps the most numerous, powerful, and wide-spread of the Underdark's native peoples. You have proficiency with the hand crossbow, rapier, and short sword.

i'm a nerd don't judge me


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 6, 2018)

homemade chicken teriyaki donburi


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

I have absolutely nothing in my Ctrl V


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

m:	Freeman, Jessica

(I?m on the school iPad.)


----------



## babykas (Jun 7, 2018)

282990587385

(Search that number on ebay)


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

babykas said:


> 282990587385
> 
> (Search that number on ebay)



No. I don’t got eBay,


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

(^▿^)/


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

http://www.boatingwithtr.com/2005/April/ExplodingComputer/Images/Exploding Computer 04-15-05 040.jpg


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2018)

Aw how darlin lol


----------



## Snafu (Jun 11, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...6659549184/tumblr_p9onxdIdof1vh1euho1_540.gif

i love this gif so much for some reason


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSgR0feR3Ig


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 13, 2018)

http://autism.wikia.com/wiki/Special_Interests


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 13, 2018)

♡♡


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 13, 2018)

ff9999


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 21, 2018)

No way Murray wins Wimbledon


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

Original Tank girl comics for sale


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2018)

Error: Nope


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/JpZCaPs1q6w


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 28, 2018)

Admiral, Agent S, Al, Alfonso, Alice, Alli, Amelia, Anchovy, Ankha, Annalisa, Annalise, Antonio, Apollo, Aurora, Ava, Avery, Axel, Bam, Bangle, Bea, Beau, Becky, Bella, Benedict, Bertha, Bettina, Bianca, Big Top, Bill, Billy, Biskit, Bitty, Blaire, Blanche, Bluebear, Bob, Bonbon, Bones, Boomer, Boone, Boots, Boris, Boyd, Bree, Broccolo, Bruce, Bubbles, Buck, Bud, Bunnie, Buzz, Camofrog, Canberra, Candi, Caroline, Carrie, Celia, Cesar, Cheri, Cherry, Chester, Chevre, Chops, Chrissy, Claude, Claudia, Clay, Cleo, Coach, Cobb, Cole, Colton, Cookie, Cranston, Cube, Curly, Curt, Cyrano, Daisy, Deena, Deirdre, Del, Deli, Derwin, Diana, Diva, Dizzy, Doc, Dora, Dotty, Drago, Drake, Ed, Egbert, Elise, Ellie, Elmer, Eloise, Elvis, Erik, Eugene, Eunice, Fang, Fauna, Filbert, Flip, Flo, Flora, Flurry, Francine, Frank, Freckles, Freya, Friga, Frita, Frobert, Fuchsia, Gala, Gaston, Gayle, Genji, Gladys, Gloria, Goose, Graham, Grizzly, Groucho, Gruff, Hamlet, Hamphrey, Hans, Henry, Hippeux, Hopkins, Hopper, Hornsby, Hugh, Iggly, Ike, Jacques, Jacob, Jay, Jeremiah, Jitters, Julia, Julian, June, Kabuki, Katt, Keaton, Ken, Ketchup, Kevin, Kid Cat, Kidd, Kiki, Kitt, Kitty, Klaus, Knox, Kody, Kyle, Leonardo, Leopold, Lily, Lionel, Lobo, Lolly, Lopez, Louie, Lucha, Lucky, Lucy, Lyman, Mac, Maddie, Maelle, Maggie, Maple, Marcie, Margie, Marina, Marshal, Mathilda, Melba, Merengue, Midge, Mint, Mira, Miranda, Mitzi, Moe, Molly, Monty, Moose, Mott, Muffy, Murphy, Nan, Nana, Naomi, Nate, Nibbles, Norma, O'Hare, Octavian, Olaf, Olive, Olivia, Opal, Ozzie, Pancetti, Pango, Paolo, Papi, Pashmina, Pate, Patty, Paula, Peaches, Peanut, Pecan, Peck, Peggy, Pekoe, Penelope, Phil, Phoebe, Pierce, Pinky, Piper, Pippy, Plucky, Pompom, Poncho, Poppy, Portia, Puddles, Pudge, Punchy, Purrl, Queenie, Raddle, Ren?e, Rex, Rhonda, Ribbot, Rizzo, Roald, Robin, Rocco, Rocket, Rod, Rodeo, Rodney, Rolf, Rooney, Roscoe, Rowan, Ruby, Rudy, Sally, Samson, Sandy, Savannah, Scoot, Shari, Sheldon, Shep, Simon, Skye, Sly, Snake, Snooty, Soleil, Sparro, Spike, Sprinkle, Sprocket, Static, Stella, Sterling, Stitches, Stu, Sydney, Sylvana, Sylvia, Tabby, Tad, Tammi, Tammy, Tangy, Tank, Tasha, Teddy, Tex, Tia, Timbra, Tom, Truffles, Tucker, Tutu, Twiggy, Tybalt, Vivian, Wade, Walker, Weber, Wendy, Winnie, Wolfgang, Yuka, Zell, Zucker
Oh


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 28, 2018)

Admiral, Agent S, Al, Alfonso, Alice, Alli, Amelia, Anchovy, Ankha, Annalisa, Annalise, Antonio, Apollo, Aurora, Ava, Avery, Axel, Bam, Bangle, Bea, Beau, Becky, Bella, Benedict, Bertha, Bettina, Bianca, Big Top, Bill, Billy, Biskit, Bitty, Blaire, Blanche, Bluebear, Bob, Bonbon, Bones, Boomer, Boone, Boots, Boris, Boyd, Bree, Broccolo, Bruce, Bubbles, Buck, Bud, Bunnie, Buzz, Camofrog, Canberra, Candi, Caroline, Carrie, Celia, Cesar, Cheri, Cherry, Chester, Chevre, Chops, Chrissy, Claude, Claudia, Clay, Cleo, Coach, Cobb, Cole, Colton, Cookie, Cranston, Cube, Curly, Curt, Cyrano, Daisy, Deena, Deirdre, Del, Deli, Derwin, Diana, Diva, Dizzy, Doc, Dora, Dotty, Drago, Drake, Egbert, Elise, Ellie, Elmer, Eloise, Elvis, Erik, Eugene, Eunice, Fang, Fauna, Filbert, Flip, Flo, Flora, Flurry, Francine, Frank, Freckles, Freya, Friga, Frita, Frobert, Fuchsia, Gala, Gaston, Gayle, Genji, Gladys, Gloria, Goose, Graham, Grizzly, Groucho, Gruff, Hamlet, Hamphrey, Hans, Henry, Hippeux, Hopkins, Hopper, Hornsby, Hugh, Iggly, Ike, Jacques, Jacob, Jay, Jeremiah, Jitters, Julia, Julian, June, Kabuki, Katt, Keaton, Ken, Ketchup, Kevin, Kid Cat, Kidd, Kiki, Kitt, Kitty, Klaus, Knox, Kody, Kyle, Leonardo, Leopold, Lily, Lionel, Lobo, Lolly, Lopez, Louie, Lucha, Lucky, Lucy, Lyman, Mac, Maddie, Maelle, Maggie, Maple, Marcie, Margie, Marina, Marshal, Mathilda, Melba, Merengue, Midge, Mint, Mira, Miranda, Mitzi, Moe, Molly, Monty, Moose, Mott, Muffy, Murphy, Nan, Nana, Naomi, Nate, Nibbles, Norma, O'Hare, Octavian, Olaf, Olive, Olivia, Opal, Ozzie, Pancetti, Pango, Paolo, Papi, Pashmina, Pate, Patty, Paula, Peaches, Peanut, Pecan, Peck, Peggy, Pekoe, Penelope, Phil, Phoebe, Pierce, Pinky, Piper, Pippy, Plucky, Pompom, Poncho, Poppy, Portia, Puddles, Pudge, Punchy, Purrl, Queenie, Raddle, Ren?e, Rex, Rhonda, Ribbot, Rizzo, Roald, Robin, Rocco, Rocket, Rod, Rodeo, Rodney, Rolf, Rooney, Roscoe, Rowan, Ruby, Rudy, Sally, Samson, Sandy, Savannah, Scoot, Shari, Sheldon, Shep, Simon, Skye, Sly, Snake, Snooty, Soleil, Sparro, Spike, Sprinkle, Sprocket, Static, Stella, Sterling, Stitches, Stu, Sydney, Sylvana, Sylvia, Tabby, Tad, Tammi, Tammy, Tangy, Tank, Tasha, Teddy, Tex, Tia, Timbra, Tom, Truffles, Tucker, Tutu, Twiggy, Tybalt, Wade, Walker, Weber, Wendy, Winnie, Wolfgang, Yuka, Zell, Zucker


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2018)

https://agt.wikia.com/wiki/Special:WikiActivity


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 29, 2018)

Blue Lily, Lily Blue


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2018)

Beware the beak of Fishin' Chip.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

The Malayan night heron (Gorsachius melanolophus), also known as Malaysian night heron and tiger bittern,[2] is a medium-sized heron. It is distributed in southern and eastern Asia.


----------



## Dracotori (Jul 12, 2018)

Vi skal stoppe med at argumentere og holde sammen,”


----------



## Sakura625 (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't think there is an actual way to check the quantity of SOS calls, but whenever I'm chaining, I count my calls by looking at how many attack moves I've used since you're supposed to one-shot the called pokemon ^^


----------



## neoratz (Jul 12, 2018)

https://twitter.com/SplatoonJP/status/1017321798348623872?s=17
apparently had this link copied still.... the new weapon is a bathtub!!!!


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

legeipS ekipS


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2018)

garden


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls3qDfTP0mw


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 17, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/rypyVNU547qrC/giphy.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2018)

http://memeshappen.com/media/create...-brownie-and-ate-twelve-of-them-meme-3739.jpg

ok lmao xD


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 18, 2018)

15
18
11
14
9
17


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2018)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81Z92MAYJsL._SX425_.jpg

Oh, I was showing this plushie to a friend because it looks so weird.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_AOf5r9Dto


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 30, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMwLF3Hryuo


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 31, 2018)

&#55357;&#56345;


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m on mobile so I will just press paste

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theralite#/random

(This is from the random Wikipedia button thread”


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh well, but I just  had to sneeze while taking my biscuti and now it looks like I puked on my WHITE shirt &#55357;&#56849;


_Oh god, that looks slightly embarassing, lol_


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 2, 2018)

Capricorns don’t like negative energy and almost never raise their voices or have a bad word to say about anyone.

I was researching Capricorns for a character I made.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.pokemoncenter.com/wcsst...oducts/P1724/701-00346/P1724_701-00346_01.jpg


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

Emmanuel Osadebe


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

/pm julien_1998_2.0 

_
pretty sure this won't work on this forum, lol_


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 12, 2018)

moriDB


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 13, 2018)

I hate anime.


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 13, 2018)

press f to pay respects


----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)

_pending buy_


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 13, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/9a8R5v

(Ughhh, this is so gross)


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 13, 2018)

Bill, Bruce, Caroline, Celia, Cheri, Claude, Cleo, Dotty, Eunice, Fauna, Filbert, Flurry, Fuchsia, Gayle, Hamlet, Henry, Hornsby, Julia, June, Lily, Lucy, Maggie, Maple, Margie, Melba, Midge, Molly, Nan, Naomi, Peanut, Pecan, Pekoe, Phil, Phoebe, Pierce, Plucky, Pompom, Puddles, Queenie, Roald, Rod, Savannah, Skye, Sly, Sprinkle, Stella, Sterling, Tasha, Wade, Walker, Winnie


...lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canson-Spi...ixed+media&dpPl=1&dpID=51YGQ2uEt4L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 26, 2018)

https://ibb.co/gO2TyU

This was a link to an image I was pm'ing someone yesterday


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

Thomas Ad?s


----------



## salty- (Aug 26, 2018)

e
My e key is busted, I literally have to ctrl+v my e


----------



## BenPlusAC (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRCjVLqjST4&t=843s


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

BenPlusAC said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRCjVLqjST4&t=843s



Oh you watch pannen?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 29, 2018)

https://popupex.weebly.com/ If you're a headphone user, lmk when I can visit your grave.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Admiral, Agent S, Agnes, Alice, Alli, Amelia, Anabelle, Anchovy, Angus, Anicotti, Annalisa, Annalise, Antonio, Apollo, Apple, Astrid, Aurora, Ava, Avery, Axel, Baabara, Bam, Bangle, Bea, Beau, Becky, Benedict, Bertha, Bettina, Bianca, Big Top, Bill, Billy, Biskit, Bitty, Blaire, Blanche, Bluebear, Bob, Bonbon, Bones, Boomer, Boone, Boots, Boris, Boyd, Bree, Broccolo, Broffina, Bruce, Bubbles, Buck, Bud, Butch, Buzz, Camofrog, Candi, Carmen, Caroline, Carrie, Celia, Charlise, Cheri, Chester, Chops, Chrissy, Claude, Claudia, Clay, Cleo, Clyde, Cobb, Coco, Cole, Colton, Cookie, Cranston, Croque, Cube, Curlos, Curly, Curt, Cyrano, Daisy, Deena, Del, Deli, Derwin, Diana, Diva, Dizzy, Doc, Dora, Dotty, Drago, Drake, Drift, Ed, Egbert, Elise, Ellie, Elmer, Eloise, Elvis, Erik, Eugene, Eunice, Fang, Fauna, Felicity, Flip, Flo, Flora, Flurry, Francine, Frank, Freckles, Freya, Friga, Frita, Frobert, Fuchsia, Gabi, Gala, Gaston, Gayle, Genji, Gigi, Gladys, Gloria, Goldie, Gonzo, Goose, Graham, Grizzly, Groucho, Gruff, Gwen, Hamlet, Hamphrey, Hans, Hazel, Henry, Hippeux, Hopkins, Hopper, Huck, Hugh, Iggly, Ike, Jacques, Jacob, Jambette, Jay, Jeremiah, Jitters, Julia, Julian, Keaton, Ken, Ketchup, Kevin, Kid Cat, Kidd, Kiki, Kitt, Kitty, Klaus, Knox, Kody, Kyle, Leonardo, Leopold, Lily, Lobo, Lolly, Lopez, Louie, Lucha, Lucky, Lucy, Lyman, Maddie, Maelle, Maggie, Maple, Marcel, Marcie, Margie, Marina, Marshal, Mathilda, Melba, Merengue, Merry, Midge, Mint, Mira, Miranda, Mitzi, Molly, Monty, Moose, Mott, Muffy, Murphy, Nan, Nana, Naomi, Nate, Nibbles, Norma, O'Hare, Octavian, Olaf, Olive, Olivia, Opal, Ozzie, Pancetti, Pango, Paolo, Papi, Pashmina, Pate, Paula, Peanut, Pecan, Peck, Peggy, Pekoe, Penelope, Phil, Phoebe, Pierce, Pietro, Pinky, Piper, Pippy, Plucky, Pompom, Poncho, Poppy, Portia, Puck, Puddles, Pudge, Punchy, Queenie, Quillson, Raddle, Ren?e, Rex, Rhonda, Ribbot, Rizzo, Roald, Robin, Rocco, Rod, Rodeo, Rodney, Rolf, Rooney, Rory, Roscoe, Rosie, Rowan, Ruby, Rudy, Sally, Samson, Sandy, Savannah, Scoot, Shari, Sheldon, Shep, Simon, Sly, Snake, Snooty, Soleil, Sparro, Spike, Spork, Sprocket, Static, Stella, Sterling, Stinky, Stitches, Stu, Sydney, Sylvana, Sylvia, Tabby, Tammy, Tangy, Tank, Tasha, Teddy, Tex, Tia, Tiffany, Timbra, Tipper, Truffles, Tucker, Tutu, Twiggy, Tybalt, Ursala, Vesta, Vic, Victoria, Wade, Walker, Weber, Wendy, Whitney, Willow, Winnie, Wolfgang, Yuka, Zell

Oh wow...


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 5, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=k...&biw=1024&bih=657&dpr=2#imgrc=eaa_v3w5aD7THM:


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2018)

Admiral, Agnes, Alice, Alli, Amelia, Anabelle, Anchovy, Angus, Anicotti, Annalisa, Annalise, Antonio, Apollo, Apple, Astrid, Aurora, Ava, Avery, Axel, Baabara, Bam, Bangle, Bea, Becky, Benedict, Bertha, Bettina, Bianca, Big Top, Bill, Billy, Biskit, Bitty, Blaire, Blanche, Bluebear, Bob, Bonbon, Bones, Boomer, Boone, Boots, Boris, Boyd, Bree, Broccolo, Broffina, Bruce, Bubbles, Buck, Bud, Butch, Buzz, Camofrog, Candi, Carmen, Caroline, Carrie, Celia, Cheri, Chester, Chops, Chrissy, Claude, Claudia, Clay, Cleo, Clyde, Coco, Colton, Cookie, Cranston, Cube, Curlos, Curly, Curt, Cyrano, Daisy, Deena, Del, Deli, Derwin, Diana, Dizzy, Doc, Dora, Dotty, Drago, Drake, Ed, Ellie, Elmer, Eloise, Elvis, Erik, Eugene, Eunice, Fang, Fauna, Felicity, Flip, Flo, Flora, Flurry, Francine, Frank, Freckles, Freya, Friga, Frita, Frobert, Fuchsia, Gabi, Gayle, Genji, Gladys, Gloria, Goldie, Goose, Graham, Grizzly, Groucho, Gruff, Gwen, Hamlet, Hamphrey, Hans, Hazel, Henry, Hippeux, Hopkins, Hopper, Huck, Hugh, Iggly, Ike, Jacques, Jacob, Jambette, Jay, Jeremiah, Jitters, Julia, Julian, Keaton, Ken, Ketchup, Kid Cat, Kidd, Kiki, Kitty, Klaus, Knox, Kody, Kyle, Leonardo, Leopold, Lily, Lobo, Lolly, Lopez, Louie, Lucha, Lucky, Lucy, Lyman, Maelle, Maggie, Maple, Marcel, Marcie, Margie, Marina, Mathilda, Melba, Merengue, Midge, Mint, Miranda, Mitzi, Monty, Mott, Muffy, Murphy, Nan, Nana, Naomi, Nate, Nibbles, Norma, O'Hare, Octavian, Olaf, Olive, Olivia, Opal, Ozzie, Pancetti, Pango, Paolo, Papi, Pashmina, Pate, Paula, Peanut, Pecan, Peck, Peggy, Pekoe, Phil, Phoebe, Pierce, Pietro, Pinky, Piper, Pippy, Plucky, Pompom, Poncho, Poppy, Portia, Puck, Puddles, Pudge, Queenie, Quillson, Raddle, Rex, Rhonda, Ribbot, Rizzo, Roald, Robin, Rocco, Rod, Rodeo, Rodney, Rolf, Rooney, Rory, Roscoe, Rosie, Rowan, Ruby, Rudy, Sally, Samson, Sandy, Savannah, Scoot, Sheldon, Shep, Simon, Sly, Snake, Snooty, Soleil, Sparro, Spike, Sprocket, Static, Stella, Sterling, Stu, Sydney, Sylvana, Sylvia, Tabby, Tammy, Tank, Tasha, Teddy, Tia, Tiffany, Tipper, Tucker, Twiggy, Tybalt, Ursala, Vesta, Vic, Victoria, Wade, Walker, Whitney, Willow, Winnie, Wolfgang, Yuka, Zell


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 5, 2018)

ангел


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 7, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/gRnh7s9.jpg


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/b35c45e...4b24/tumblr_inline_p8ljrx7spX1qbn90k_75sq.gif


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbqoi9ZBMcs


----------



## Zerous (Sep 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHBv-qqtj-E


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iyb2-uGSggo


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 7, 2018)

https://youtu.be/8cZwPeLbHEo


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 8, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/L7wcCUA.jpg


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 9, 2018)

spiritedawxy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thats so random. (It was from my cycling)


----------



## Luxanna (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

https://www.we-wood.com/


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/V61VZyT0Q9


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 10, 2018)

Fortnite sucks


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2018)

Rich Homie Stan // Fortnite
2 days ago


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 12, 2018)

https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1039876288553484291


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 12, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/4Y0AzxF.png


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 12, 2018)

acnl deli


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

https://youtu.be/EwAajOtfNT8


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 13, 2018)

Villager name:
Friend code:
Availability (don't forget to mention your timezone):
Total:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/square/000/009/721/dog.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Robert Oren Trout (August 4, 1904 – March 15, 1995)[1] was an American sociologist whose principal academic career was based at Louisiana Tech University in Ruston, Louisiana, where he was the longtime chairman of the Social Sciences Department.[2] 

oookay xD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?440272-ask-the-below-user-a-question!/page181

Oh right I was showing my friend this to remind him of something


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 13, 2018)

GB MM, NES MM, or SNES MM.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░
░░░░░░░░▌▒█░░░░░░░░░░░▄▀▒▌░░░
░░░░░░░░▌▒▒█░░░░░░░░▄▀▒▒▒▐░░░
░░░░░░░▐▄▀▒▒▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▒▐░░░
░░░░░▄▄▀▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▄█▒▐░░░
░░░▄▀▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▀██▀▒▌░░░ 
░░▐▒▒▒▄▄▒▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▄▒▒▌░░
░░▌░░▌█▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▀█▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▐░░
░▐░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌██▀▒▒░░░▒▒▒▀▄▌░
░▌░▒▄██▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▌░
▀▒▀▐▄█▄█▌▄░▀▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▐░
▐▒▒▐▀▐▀▒░▄▄▒▄▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒▒▒▌
▐▒▒▒▀▀▄▄▒▒▒▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒▐░
░▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒░▒▒▒▌░
░▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒▄▒▒▐░░
░░▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▄▒▒▒▒▌░░
░░░░▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▄▀░░░
░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▀░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀░░░░░░░░


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 14, 2018)

https://youtu.be/5aC4akD6RUk


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

PARTY


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 14, 2018)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/410/205/f0c.png


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k6sjq9hg-4


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2018)

entrepreneurial


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

ペルソナQ


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Bella
Static
Anchovy
Anabelle
Agent S

VS

Avery
Kidd
Sylvia
Nate
Anicotti


----------



## neoratz (Sep 15, 2018)

< a title="gligar" >


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 15, 2018)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...39/Birb.png/revision/latest?cb=20170302044225


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/BhN4iKX.jpg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

https://youtu.be/btPJPFnesV4

oops, forgot I copied this about a minute ago


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2018)

16. Marie (Level 4054)


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 20, 2018)

https://bongo.cat/


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 20, 2018)

https://image.ibb.co/fsGo9z/ezgif_2_0bf9f510cc.png


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

Did you love reading classics like Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark as a child?
Then you'll love the second entry in the Scary Stories to Tell if You Dare series. Inspired by kids classics like Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark, The Scary Story Reader, and The Scariest Stories You've Ever Heard, Scary Stories to Tell if You Dare is a creepy collection of urban legends and frightening tales from folklore. Each story is accompanied by its own illustration. Stories include... On the Hunt - When a hunter goes missing, it seems his spirit is out for vengeance from beyond the grave. Light - A young boy follows a mysterious light through the woods, even as it leads him deeper and deeper into the forest. In the Snow - A terrifying clue left behind in the snow proves a young girl's imaginary nighttime visitor might not be imaginary at all... These stories, and many more, make Scary Stories to Tell if You Dare 2 the perfect gift for anyone who loves creepy tales from folklore. Be sure to check out other entries in the series too!




Well Damn.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

http://www.animatedimages.org/img-animated-number-image-0199-121100.htm


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 27, 2018)

https://richi3f.github.io/pokemon-team-planner/national_dex.html#rapidash+torterra+staraptor+luxray+floatzel+drapion


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 4, 2018)

View attachment 220845


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2018)

https://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/thumb/f/f5/531Audino.png/250px-531Audino.png


----------



## namiieco (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=entVpj_IT6M


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHmiFHzPqbM


----------



## Sergi (Oct 4, 2018)

Lol from the villager elimination game. 


Alice, Amelia, Anabelle, Anchovy, Angus, Anicotti, Annalisa, Annalise, Apollo, Astrid, Aurora, Ava, Avery, Baabara, Bam, Bangle, Bea, Benedict, Bertha, Bettina, Bianca, Billy, Biskit, Bitty, Blaire, Blanche, Bluebear, Bones, Boomer, Boone, Boots, Boyd, Bree, Broccolo, Broffina, Bubbles, Buck, Bud, Butch, Buzz, Camofrog, Candi, Caroline, Carrie, Celia, Cheri, Chester, Chrissy, Claude, Claudia, Clay, Cleo, Clyde, Coco, Colton, Cookie, Cranston, Cube, Curlos, Curly, Curt, Cyrano, Daisy, Deena, Del, Deli, Derwin, Diana, Dizzy, Dora, Dotty, Drago, Drake, Ellie, Elmer, Eloise, Elvis, Erik, Eugene, Eunice, Fang, Felicity, Flip, Flora, Francine, Frank, Freckles, Freya, Friga, Frita, Fuchsia, Gabi, Gayle, Genji, Gloria, Goose, Graham, Grizzly, Gwen, Hamlet, Hamphrey, Hans, Hazel, Henry, Hopkins, Hopper, Hugh, Iggly, Ike, Jacques, Jacob, Jambette, Jay, Jeremiah, Jitters, Julia, Julian, Keaton, Ken, Ketchup, Kidd, Kiki, Kitty, Klaus, Knox, Kody, Kyle, Leonardo, Leopold, Lobo, Lolly, Lopez, Louie, Lucha, Lucky, Lucy, Lyman, Maelle, Maggie, Maple, Marcel, Margie, Marina, Mathilda, Melba, Merengue, Midge, Mint, Miranda, Mitzi, Monty, Mott, Muffy, Murphy, Nana, Naomi, Nate, Nibbles, Norma, O'Hare, Olaf, Olive, Olivia, Opal, Ozzie, Pancetti, Pango, Paolo, Papi, Pate, Paula, Peanut, Peck, Peggy, Pekoe, Phil, Pierce, Pinky, Piper, Pippy, Plucky, Pompom, Poncho, Poppy, Portia, Puck, Puddles, Pudge, Queenie, Quillson, Rex, Rhonda, Ribbot, Roald, Robin, Rocco, Rod, Rodeo, Rodney, Rolf, Rooney, Rory, Roscoe, Rosie, Rowan, Ruby, Rudy, Sally, Sandy, Savannah, Scoot, Sheldon, Shep, Simon, Sly, Snooty, Soleil, Sparro, Spike, Sprocket, Stella, Sterling, Sydney, Sylvana, Tammy, Tasha, Teddy, Tia, Tipper, Tucker, Twiggy, Tybalt, Vesta, Vic, Victoria, Wade, Walker, Whitney, Winnie, Wolfgang


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.nintendo.com/switch/online-service/special-offers/


What? Oh yea showing sis that website of the splatoon 2 gear lol


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 4, 2018)

Why do so many of these stories feature leads who have self described social anxiety?﻿


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JqY-6q-RNA


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/H4k0tNz.jpg


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 5, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWnLiffxJ4


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GHXEGz3PJg


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

I’m going to change you like a remix
Then I’ll raise you like a phoenix


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gábor_Németh

This was for a different forum game.


----------



## seburin (Oct 24, 2018)

https://youtu.be/bOKnb_5X5zk


----------



## Seastar (Oct 26, 2018)

jirachi100

I have no idea why this is copied


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/YRi6GBF5zB0


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

acnl dotty


----------



## helloxcutiee (Oct 28, 2018)

Humiliating


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IL_Gneist#/random
^for a different forum game


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 29, 2018)

https://jerico-purple.tumblr.com/post/*Friend Code Detected*/some-spooky-pics-of-my-campsite-for-a-contest-on

I don't have a laptop/computer, so I'm just putting what was last on my clipboard. Pretty close right?


----------



## chickenbody (Oct 31, 2018)

self-esteem


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/AbandonedHeartfeltIndochinesetiger-size_restricted.gif


----------



## Marte (Nov 1, 2018)

It's a cold and it's a broken Waluigi


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 2, 2018)

me rn

https://youtu.be/GBCr-tAsKTc


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Fumer de la ganja tous les jours

(Just put it into Googe Translate lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosmer said:


> me rn
> 
> https://youtu.be/GBCr-tAsKTc



I'm cRyInG


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 2, 2018)

Are y'alls comin on with us or no?

Not sure why this is my last thing.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

https://orig00.deviantart.net/0b0d/f/2014/135/6/6/lol___sleepy_poro_by_cubehero-d7ih5mn.png


----------



## Seastar (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.clickcritters.com/adoptable_guide.php?id=4626


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2018)

HMCS Guelph was a modified Flower-class corvette that served with the Royal Canadian Navy during the Second World War. She fought primarily in the Battle of the Atlantic as a convoy escort. She was named for Guelph, Ontario.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2018)

Schoen, John W. “West Virginia Teachers Strike Sheds Light on Stagnant Wages for Educators across the US.” CNBC, CNBC, 5 Mar. 2018, www.cnbc.com/2018/03/05/west-virginia-teachers-strike-teacher-salaries-stagnant-across-us.html.

I was citing sources for an English research paper haha


----------



## neoratz (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1brWfh4ypK8


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2018)

PEPPER & OLIVE RAGU


----------



## Kingshadow3 (Nov 10, 2018)

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Punchy

This was a link for a villager request I made


----------



## koopasta (Nov 10, 2018)

octoling boy fanart


Omg


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 10, 2018)

(งツ)ว


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Thelymyia is a genus of flies in the family Tachinidae.[1] 

random wiki game lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

-Pink-lily bag x3

Shifting things around for my auction lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/gd5tKXP.png

- - - Post Merge - - -

My adorable winter avatar that A r i a n e resized for me


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 12, 2018)

$i$FC9Кєх$DDD? $fffСоокієІαиפ!$FC9 ツ


Well.. that's the code for my skin in TrackMania


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 15, 2018)

https://youtu.be/FpDo90iaAyM


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2018)

https://blog.noplag.com/the-reasons-why-homework-should-not-be-banned/

Yeah basically I just got assigned to a debate team for this topic


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKpN8uEEa5c

I was on a bit of a British comedy binge this morning.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

10-27-2014 12:10 PM


----------



## Seastar (Nov 15, 2018)

At least when this is finally over, she won't have any

Unfinished sentence that I ended up never using. Copied in case I pressed a wrong key (my keyboard has a dumb one next to the backspace) and lost what was typed.


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Jick Nonas


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 15, 2018)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/194167287740235776/512481726572920832/image0.png


my fe heros team im working on


----------



## Silvermist (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## duckvely (Nov 20, 2018)

https://post-phinf.pstatic.net/MjAx...IHHaSmxg4sbveBERV2RU1cg.GIF/11.gif?type=w1200


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 20, 2018)

sternly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2018)

"It's gotten so bad that the state Department of Education has had to issue emergency teacher certifications to replace teachers as quickly as possible,"

...Still working on that research essay for English


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 20, 2018)

Pending sale sorry  I'll let you know if it doesnt go

Lol, dealing with trades through Facebook xD


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 20, 2018)

im howling

https://youtu.be/nV41A8L1r3U


----------



## fwn (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdzKagaiebo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 20, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> im howling
> 
> https://youtu.be/nV41A8L1r3U



Thank you for this glorious video.  I laughed so hard I cried lmfao


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

♪


^ lol that was to add more personality to my messages xD


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

c:

[sup]Riveting, I know[/sup]


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

...Nothing? Oh...


----------



## Soigne (Nov 22, 2018)

things that are fake: gender, time, the government
things that are real: the chupacabra


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Soigne said:


> things that are fake: gender, time, the government
> things that are real: the chupacabra



Where the hell is this from lmao


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 23, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


(Why?)


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2018)

John Cederquist


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/AR2apdm.jpg

Yeah just read it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

Feria Power Red


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 24, 2018)

https://monsterhunterworld.wiki.fextralife.com/Event+Quests


----------



## Marte (Nov 24, 2018)

Dorothy Perkins


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 24, 2018)

☄

TBT said my message was too short so here's some more words


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

https://media.tenor.com/images/40b458c3bb5cbfa54607180eb718c519/tenor.gif

- - - Post Merge - - -

(on my laptop so that's a gif from Tuesday lol)


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

http://rhinoink.ca/artist/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Christmas-stocking-zoom.jpg


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 25, 2018)

~Want‎ list~
Makeup‎ brushes‎ (black‎ elf)
Makeup‎ vanity‎ 
Ear‎ Piercing
Bed‎ sheets‎ 
Red‎ nail‎ polish‎ 
Red‎ heals
Darker‎ lipstick‎ 
Eyeliner‎ 
White‎ eyeliner‎ 
Container‎ for‎ lip‎ scrub‎ 
Makeup‎ organizer‎ 
Polaroid‎ camera‎ (yellow,‎ green,‎ blue)
Small‎ circular‎ lights
Fabric‎ for‎ corkboard‎ 
Mouthpiece‎ 
Spandex‎ pants‎ 
Jansport‎ backpack‎ 
Music‎ stand‎ 
Eyeshadow‎ palettes‎ 
Baseball‎ hats‎ 
Lotions
Sweater‎ 
Dresses
Rings‎ 
Onesie‎ (dragon‎ dino‎ unicorn‎ rabbit)
Contour‎ palette‎ 
Black‎ peel‎ off‎ mask‎ 
Joggers
New‎ Jeans

Not mine, I'm shopping for my sister for Xmas and that's her list.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 25, 2018)

Stealing data from a database by executing query functions quicker after gaining entry.

(Working on a presentation about quantum computers lol)


----------



## koopasta (Nov 25, 2018)

Okay I can't post it here but I had an entire >5000 word chapter from my Splatoon story copied and tbh I have no idea why.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

Lol the emoji for my user title


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 25, 2018)

Ozzie

Most Popular Villager game thingy elimination


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Nothing...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Kaufman#/random

Wikipedia, guys. Y’all gonna learn today.


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

shooketh


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2018)

https://poliwager.net/adopt/levelup.php?id=186143


----------



## koopasta (Nov 27, 2018)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/400fa75447c9f02b74b59380a4c9066f/tumblr_inline_nbarf8U7pf1sh9hx9.gif

One of the Pav? gifs from my signature lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

https://mobile.twitter.com/StellaB40839488/status/1067584252080988162

I posted the avatar Valzed made me there so I could add it to my sig. Didn't work thou :/


----------



## nanpan (Nov 27, 2018)

*A beautiful cover of Simple and Clean by Donald Duck.





*​


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Okay, I gotta make time to watch that.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 27, 2018)

hefty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/RTgFYIL.png

My avatar


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Rate the Pok?mon above


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/uY8gay7.jpg

I made this myself and I'm very proud of it lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2018)

Rectangle

Just the word rectangle


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 29, 2018)

gardine english


----------



## Seastar (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.clickcritters.com/adoptable_guide.php?tag=Ornakit


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

&#55356;&#57173;


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?460771-Black-hybrids

yeah!!


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.behindthename.com/random/


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

COLOR="#339999"COLOR


- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah I copy and paste it I'm a cheater


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/ZYv2FJn.png

I just found this randomly and thought it was funny enough to save.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Statistics

Why?


----------



## Bosmer (Nov 30, 2018)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ 

uh


----------



## Ariiii (Nov 30, 2018)

May I have the zodiac monkey? 

hmmmm


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

V

Ok... WHY THOUGH?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 1, 2018)

https://i.redd.it/p6uvqiws8h121.png


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 1, 2018)

Thai Imbiss

_(Making the christmas sign for my Dad's shop, so that makes sense )_


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

https://youtu.be/cXNWGjK74Lo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/Z0R2rJX.gif


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Civil rights movement in popular culture


----------



## nanpan (Dec 2, 2018)

*Anabelle, Aurora, Ava, Avery, Bam, Bangle, Bea, Bertha, Bianca, Billy, Bitty, Blaire, Blanche, Bluebear, Boots, Boyd, Bree, Bud, Butch, Buzz, Candi, Caroline, Carrie, Celia, Cheri, Chrissy, Claude, Claudia, Colton, Curt, Cyrano, Daisy, Deena, Del, Diana, Dora, Dotty, Ellie, Eloise, Elvis, Eugene, Eunice, Flora, Francine, Frank, Freckles, Freya, Friga, Fuchsia, Gabi, Gayle, Gloria, Graham, Grizzly, Gwen, Henry, Hopper, Hugh, Ike, Jacques, Jacob, Jay, Julia, Julian, Keaton, Ken, Kidd, Kiki, Kitty, Knox, Kody, Leopold, Lobo, Lolly, Louie, Lucha, Lyman, Maelle, Maple, Margie, Marina, Mathilda, Melba, Midge, Mint, Mitzi, Monty, Mott, Murphy, Nana, Norma, Olive, Olivia, Pango, Paolo, Pate, Peanut, Peck, Pekoe, Phil, Pierce, Pinky, Piper, Pippy, Plucky, Poncho, Poppy, Portia, Puck, Queenie, Rex, Roald, Robin, Rod, Rooney, Rory, Rosie, Rowan, Sally, Sandy, Savannah, Sheldon, Sly, Spike, Stella, Sterling, Sydney, Sylvana, Tammy, Tasha, Teddy, Tia, Tipper, Twiggy, Tybalt, Vesta, Vic, Wade

I was playing the villager elimination game LOL*


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 2, 2018)

its that time of year again lads

https://youtu.be/_Z-Nu351j58


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

[/SIZE]

oh uh making my sig


----------



## duckykate (Dec 3, 2018)

Primary Storm Basic
Secondary Black Basic
Tertiary Forest Basic
Eye Typ eIce Uncommon

trying to sell a dragon on flight rising gjgkfkf


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

immoral or wicked behavior.
synonyms:	immorality, wrongdoing, wickedness, badness, evil, iniquity, villainy, corruption, misconduct, misdeeds; More
criminal activities involving prostitution, pornography, or drugs.
synonyms:	immorality, wrongdoing, wickedness, badness, evil, iniquity, villainy, corruption, misconduct, misdeeds; More
an immoral or wicked personal characteristic.
plural noun: vices

I was looking up the definition of "vice" lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2018)

If you are under the age of 13, the administrator may require that a parent or guardian provide consent before allowing you to complete the registration process. More information about this is available during the registration process.

okay yeah


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

xX_L00T_Xx


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 4, 2018)

https://mobile.twitter.com/StellaBlueMoon

This was for my tumblr.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/F6Vkpsg.jpg

Pocket Camp screenshot


----------



## neoratz (Dec 5, 2018)

https://www.homestuck.com/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 5, 2018)

http://yugioh.wikia.com/wiki/Legendary_Dragon#Fusion_Monsters


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 6, 2018)

https://hydeparkwinterwonderland.com/about-winterwonderland/


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 6, 2018)

162,000,000,000


pretty sure this was for a Physics spread sheet... idek


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

https://www.buildabear.co.uk/pre-stuffed-piranha-plant/426726.html

(blame vanessa for this lol)


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

... is a dog that first appeared in Animal Crossing: New Leaf, where she helps the player with their duties as mayor. Her name was first revealed as Hisho during the New Leaf developer commentary,[1] then changed in the June 2012 Nintendo Direct to ...[2] When localized to English, her name became... 

(so spoilerific)


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 11, 2018)

Admiral, Agnes, Alfonso, Alice, Alli, Amelia, Anabelle, Angus, Anicotti, Annalisa, Annalise, Apple, Astrid, Aurora, Ava, Avery, Axel, Bam, Bangle, Barold, Bea, Beau, Becky, Bella, Benedict, Bertha, Bettina, Bianca, Big Top, Bill, Billy, Biskit, Blaire, Blanche, Bluebear, Bob, Bonbon, Bones, Boomer, Boone, Boots, Boris, Boyd, Bree, Broccolo, Broffina, Bruce, Bubbles, Buck, Bud, Bunnie, Buzz, Camofrog, Canberra, Candi, Caroline, Carrie, Cashmere, Celia, Cheri, Chester, Chevre, Claudia, Clay, Cleo, Clyde, Cobb, Coco, Cole, Colton, Cranston, Cube, Curlos, Curly, Curt, Cyrano, Daisy, Deena, Deirdre, Del, Deli, Diva, Dizzy, Doc, Dora, Dotty, Drago, Drake, Ed, Egbert, Ellie, Elmer, Eloise, Erik, Eugene, Eunice, Fang, Felicity, Filbert, Flip, Flo, Flora, Flurry, Frank, Freckles, Freya, Friga, Frita, Frobert, Fuchsia, Gabi, Gala, Gaston, Gayle, Genji, Gladys, Goldie, Goose, Graham, Greta, Grizzly, Groucho, Gruff, Gwen, Hamlet, Hamphrey, Hans, Hazel, Henry, Hippeux, Hopkins, Hopper, Hornsby, Hugh, Iggly, Ike, Jacques, Jacob, Jay, Jeremiah, Jitters, Julia, June, Kabuki, Keaton, Ketchup, Kevin, Kid Cat, Kidd, Kiki, Kitt, Kitty, Klaus, Knox, Kody, Kyle, Leonardo, Leopold, Lily, Lionel, Lobo, Lopez, Louie, Lucha, Lucy, Mac, Maelle, Mallary, Marcie, Margie, Marina, Mathilda, Melba, Merry, Mira, Miranda, Mitzi, Moe, Molly, Monique, Monty, Moose, Mott, Muffy, Murphy, Nan, Nana, Naomi, Nate, Norma, O'Hare, Octavian, Olaf, Olive, Olivia, Ozzie, Pancetti, Pango, Paolo, Papi, Pashmina, Pate, Patty, Paula, Peaches, Peanut, Pecan, Peck, Peewee, Peggy, Pekoe, Penelope, Phil, Phoebe, Pierce, Pietro, Pinky, Piper, Pippy, Plucky, Pompom, Poncho, Poppy, Portia, Puck, Pudge, Punchy, Purrl, Quillson, Rasher, Ren?e, Rex, Rhonda, Ribbot, Roald, Robin, Rocco, Rocket, Rod, Rodeo, Rolf, Rooney, Roscoe, Rowan, Ruby, Rudy, Sally, Samson, Sandy, Savannah, Scoot, Shari, Sheldon, Simon, Skye, Sly, Snooty, Soleil, Sparro, Spike, Spork, Sprinkle, Sprocket, Static, Stella, Sterling, Stu, Sydney, Sylvana, Sylvia, Tad, Tammi, Tammy, Tangy, Tank, Tasha, Tex, Tia, Timbra, Tipper, Tom, Truffles, Tucker, Tutu, Twiggy, Tybalt, Ursala, Vesta, Vic, Victoria, Vladimir, Wade, Walker, Walt, Weber, Wendy, Whitney, Willow, Winnie, Wolfgang, Yuka, Zell


was playing the villager elimination game sorry for the huge block of text


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

https://media.giphy.com/media/ph6ewybUlGbW8/giphy.gif

(I posted this in the How Old Are You thread)


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg0PYsWK1dc

Civ 6 Canada reveal


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

https://mobile.twitter.com/StellaBlueMoon/status/1072355092219736064

Mine always seem to be hyperlinks


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey, I like you. It's ok if you don't uno reverse tho.

This is how my friend was telling me to ask out my crush. I copied it because of how funny it was.


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 12, 2018)

https://youtu.be/-y7fLMNUpak

Apparently this is set in the yakuza universe or something


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2018)

Moderne Kunst in Meister-Holzschnitten, band VII

finally found the name of a book we got gifted to work was trying to find an estimate price on it aha


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 12, 2018)

Mars (Bridget Maher, haha get it?)

Mars is approximately half the diameter of Earth. Mars is less dense than Earth, having 15% of Earth’s volume and 11% of Earth’s mass, resulting in about 38% of Earth’s surface gravity. Mars is a rocky planet, and can have temperatures anywhere from -200? to 70?. It’s distance from the sun is 2.278x10^11a.u. What I found intriguing about Mars was that it was named after the Roman god of war, and that it has the nickname “Red Planet” due to its reddish appearance. Mars is important to investigate due to its similarity to Earth, not only can it tell us more about the planet we inhabit but in the future we may possibly discover a sustainable way to live on Mars. 

Planet’s Name  
Mars
Mass 
6.42x10^23 kg 
Planetary Radius 
3.38x10^6 
Surface Gravity 
3.75 m/s2
Distance from the Sun (a.u.)
2.278x10^11

A mission to Mars would be to discover more about our planet and figure out how to make life sustainable on another planet. According to CNN, they are planning to launch a rocket named Orion, based on the old apollo command modules, to begin testing space tourism. The old apollo command modules look like a roomy, rounded, trapezoid. They would have to withstand freezing temperatures, as Mars is a very cold planet. It would take .707 years, or about 8.8 months, to travel from Earth to Mars.  If the spacecraft where to stay in Mars synchronous orbit, it’d be 20423094.12 meters above the planet’s surface, and would travel at about 1.45x10^10 m/s. If it were to enter the low orbit, one period would be 1.66 hours, and it would travel at a speed of1.26x10^7 m/s.


Travel time from Earth  
.707  years
Opportunity to Launch 
44.04?
Altitude of a Synchronous Orbit 
20423094.12
Speed of a Synchronous Orbit 
1.45x10^10 m/s
Period for a Low Orbit 
1.66 hours
Speed of a Low Orbit
1.26x10^7 m/s


Oh this was for a Physics spread sheet on planets lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

The 2015 Tashkent Challenger was a professional tennis tournament played on hard courts. It was the eighth edition of the tournament which was part of the 2015 ATP Challenger Tour. The tournament took place in Tashkent, Uzbekistan between October 12-17, 2015.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 12, 2018)

4

a placeholder i usually put on my clipboard (like a letter or a number)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/1ODBYIU.png

oh probably my sig


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 15, 2018)

?

Oh that symbol was for an AP Stats IT on confidence intervals


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2018)

http://i.imgur.com/pUbJVmE.jpg

My Christmas tree


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 16, 2018)

"This is a clear example of imeagry / diction, as this description conveys  "

guess who was working on an english essay all of today


----------



## nanpan (Dec 16, 2018)

I was looking at winter town pics on tumblr !! Happy Holidays


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

https://youtu.be/kHpvj1g25XI


----------



## Silvermist (Dec 17, 2018)

ClickCritters: 48skitty just hatched the #8 Kupatu (Diamond)! Great work! [ 0 mins ago ]


----------



## neoratz (Dec 17, 2018)

https://orig00.deviantart.net/e6a6/f/2016/114/7/c/pose_pack_share_by_johneugene-da018sr.png


----------



## mogyay (Dec 17, 2018)

https://www.asos.com/asos-petite/as...&gridsize=4&pge=1&pgesize=72&totalstyles=3830

oh, i linked this to someone to ask if they thought this was ok for an interview lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 17, 2018)

20\sin\left(\frac{\pi}{4}\left(x-1\right)\right)+23


ew this was for a precalc project


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Dec 18, 2018)

https://youtu.be/JqcWI3jPTDY


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 18, 2018)

Carrot


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TX7FjxRoFE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

t!tg train


----------



## boring (Dec 27, 2018)

mondayToday at 11:35
slip a disc, thot


waha, that looks bad out of context,praise discord


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡ ?) oop


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

Lopunny, Magneton, Crobat, Jynx, Huntail, Gorebyss, Mantine, Herdier, Stoutland, Politoed, Seaking, Magmar, Castform, Shieldon, Carracosta, Aurorus, Xatu, Probopass, Silvally, Cinccino, Metang, Porygon2, Porygon-z, Sandile, Krookodile, Claydol, Golett, Golurk, Weavile, Bisharp, Skrelp, Clauncher, Corphish, Mienshao, Hakamo-o, Scizor, Cosmoem.

okay lol just stuff i need for my alola dex i sent to zebraqueen nvm it


----------



## Seastar (Jan 15, 2019)

Open the Party Guitar Case You open the Party Guitar Case and find... Party Guitar Case


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 15, 2019)

theresa may memes


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/StellaBlueMoon/status/1085039814389444608

I guess this was an art piece I did recently.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/gKCX1RuEeEw/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

Melted snow is basically snowman milk.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/5GBYGTA.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukulele_Songs_from_the_North_Devon_Coast


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 16, 2019)

https://full-pockets.tumblr.com

Tryin to make my sig look neat.


----------



## babykas (Jan 16, 2019)

Be-betsuni anta no koto ga... Mou senpai no baka!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

https://media.giphy.com/media/xT9IgLOFX5qD9qqYUg/giphy.gif


----------



## Seastar (Jan 18, 2019)

https://pkmneclipse.net/music_player


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

The next TLC will be on 26th January 2019 at 8PM CET.
We will be playing 3 normal Maps! (Average authortime: 4 - 5 minutes)




_Oh, that's my event in TrackMania _


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 19, 2019)

Diana, Bob, Fauna, Rosie, Merengue, Chrissy, Skye


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2019)

I fully support ppl who don't eat pork meat for whatever reason, it is hella yuck

lol was about to post in the wrong thread so copied it lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 22, 2019)

∞

Lol something I copied for the Hot or Thot thread


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 22, 2019)

anthropomorphic

I wanted to be sure I was spelling that right.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 24, 2019)

The title is

*Translation Plz.*

https://twitter.com/doremimusimusi/status/1098959638932799488



Spoiler:  



It says : it was during the walk outside while having their cat on their shoulder. And the cat looked getting too excited.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

https://www.mariowiki.com/images/thumb/4/42/SMW2_YI_Mufti_Guy.png/100px-SMW2_YI_Mufti_Guy.png


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 24, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuRYl1ggGW3/

Oh yeah, I wanted to show my friends this doggo.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

Elysian - Beautiful or creative: divinely inspired: peaceful and perfect.
Xanadu - A place of great beauty, luxury, and contentment.
Apricity - The warmth of the sun in winter.
Gigil - The irresistible urge to squeeze someone because you love them.
Yugen - A profound awareness of the universe that triggers feelings too deep and mysterious for words.
Alpas - To become free, to break loose.
Belle Ame - beautiful soul 
Halcyon- characterized by happiness, great success, and prosperity

Ah, somethin I'm working on for my second tbt project. Btw, this is not mine, I copied and pasted it from another thread.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 25, 2019)

Captcha


was looking up stuff for tor, and i cant spell reCaptcha lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Feb 25, 2019)

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2309/7535/products/889698124119_1024x1024.jpg?v=1507656684 

Oh


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 25, 2019)

https://full-pockets.tumblr.com

I needed to post a ref. Quality stuff that tumblr, 10/10 would recommend X)


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 4, 2019)

i brought in a small stuffed octopus as a class mascot because why not. It was a class of high schoolers and i didnt imagine theyd actually care much, but one student snuck in a snack and gave it to the octopus as a tribute. Which led to other students doing the same thing, until every day there was a pile of of offerings to Fweej the Overseer, mostly consisting of things like string cheeses and small bags of chips, but sometimes there wouldd be a couple bucks in quarters, one kid brought in some giant pocky i think, and at one point there was a cold stone gift card. This stuffed octopus gained a cult following.
Later i brought in another stuffed octopus that looked exactly the same but bigger and told the class that Fweej the Overseer accepted their offerings and became stronger. These highschoolers lost their minds.

Something I found on Tumblr and wanted to show my friends


----------



## carp (Mar 4, 2019)

https://31.media.tumblr.com/3fde0bba27b941f2da51a762f1525d67/tumblr_n2c3a3IaWt1st7skio3_1280.png


----------



## princepoke (Mar 4, 2019)

p!catch 
was playing pokecord lmfao


----------



## soupysea (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is the best female hairstyle


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 4, 2019)

the bell tree


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 4, 2019)

https://chaotic-wisteria.tumblr.com/post/183202222357/finally-finished-my-anatomical-realistic-hand

Mine are always hyperlinks.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 4, 2019)

aBsOlUtEly ShOoK!

don't ask.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

http://sketchtoy.com/68889511

From the Draw Me A... thread.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 5, 2019)

Breathe Coffee House


----------



## maple22 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Mar 6, 2019)

https://mangadex.org/chapter/60116/1

I was linking my friend where I read Jojolion


----------



## maple22 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Mar 12, 2019)

Your father's a scoundrel, and so it seems are you.

(it's a song lyric)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your father's a scoundrel, and so it seems are you.

(it's a song lyric)


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 12, 2019)

https://full-pockets.tumblr.com/post/183409464546/lil-sketchy-sketch-of-curt-and-poppy-if-youve

Oh I thing I did.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 12, 2019)

#6befd7 for Colors! Thread


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2019)

Motherlode

(I was playing a new file in the sims, and they were fired and the bills needed paying and we had no more than 300 simoleons. shhh don’t tell anyone.)


----------



## maple22 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2019)

You'll have to let me know your opinion on this.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 19, 2019)

https://crossingstation.com/wp-content/uploads/Banner-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Tutorial-Guide.png


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 19, 2019)

http://tobimorieko.blog.fc2.com/?sp=1&page=17


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

"Spatial heterogeneity in temperature anomalies suggests that certain reefs could be targeted for protection because they exhibit differences in thermal stress."


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 19, 2019)

Drum set
Nutcracker
Tea Vase
Regal Sofa
Potbelly stove
Marine Pop Floor
Marine Pop Wall
Tea Table
Polka dot dresser
Tape Deck

Lol it’s a list of stuff I’m ordering from someone else


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2019)

I probably like some metal music, I just don't know it. I don't really pay all that attention to genre and such. Are there any bands you would say aren't suuuper heavy metal?

I mainly listen to rock, so idk of any of these bands do metal but,
Five Finger Death Punch
Theroy of a Deadman
Breaking Benjamin
Roots

Haha, it's a post I made.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

Vich?


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2019)

_Thrown in icy waters
Underneath the waves
Sinking mesmerized...

I'm your heavy anchor
Where the light can't conquer
Oh, we were meant to drown...

I am...I'm your enemy
When you're powerless
I'm your enemy

In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light

I hold all your secrets
Underneath my skin
Faith is hope in bleakness

I am...I'm your enemy
When you're powerless
I'm your enemy

In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light
In darkness, in light_

From the post the song lyrics stuck in your head thread...


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 21, 2019)

https://imgur.com/YcTCXcO


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

??C?mo eres, Ana?
?Soy reservada. No soy _____.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

https://dt2t1o4a01q3k.cloudfront.ne...6f9e5553b08c87b7147bd3d6dbce46096153a8119.png
oh, it's kid cat's amiibo card XD


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

https://openpsychometrics.org/tests/O4TS/1.php


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

50447277


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

a MAC address


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 25, 2019)

https://youtu.be/JOVbv6wX-Kk


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 25, 2019)

gEt OuT oF mY rOoM iM pLaYiNg MiNeCrAfT


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi, my name is Samantha. Please keep in mind that this account is over 3 years old, if I had made it more recently, I wouldn't have such an awful username. -shudders-

Springs Town Rules (applies for all games, even though I really only play New Leaf now)-
1. Do not destroy anything. This includes: running through flowers, chopping down trees, picking wilted flowers, etc. However, if I give you permission, you can do those things.
2. No swearing or inappropriate talk. I'm in middle school so I'm exposed to enough of it daily, but because Animal Crossing is played by all ages, I don't really want to hear such things in a peaceful environment. This also applies for abbreviations.
3. I will greet you when you enter my town (or you might do that first). If I am the first to greet you, please respond.
4. Please don't change the designs on the Able Sisters display, unless I tell you to.
5. Please try not to use sk8 talk. I know it is kind of hard to type sometimes, but please allow me to understand what you are trying to say. You can use abbreviations like LOL, GTG, etc; but no inappropriate abbreviations, like I said in rule 2.
6. HAVE FUN!

(it's my cringe-y old description on Animal Crossing Community)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

Go to the Island, Water Flowers to get a Hybrid, PWP, Daily tasks.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 26, 2019)

ii AZo0oZ ii


----------



## Marte (Mar 26, 2019)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

All times are GMT -7. The time now is 03:35 PM.
Powered by vBulletin?
Copyright ? 2019 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.
Tweet Poster, DragonByte vBForms, vBCredits II Deluxe, vBAvatars, Advanced Post Thanks / Like, vBShop, vBArcade, Post Templates, Username Change - vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright ? 2019 DragonByte? Technologies Ltd.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm tired but not ready to sleep


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2019)

verify_password.php


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

(it's just the bb code colour i use for posting)


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 29, 2019)

つ

From adding a new collectible to my shop! lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 29, 2019)

?

Needed the right E with the accent for Pok?mon, lol.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## rianne (Mar 31, 2019)

Trees between 110 and 200
Flowers over 50


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 31, 2019)

Okay to keep this short, I need villagers suggestions for a possible town I really want to do. The theme is like a pastely creepy magic town. I don't want ALL the villagers to be creepy, but I don't want them ALL to be cute/pastel either. Here are my current thoughts:

Kiki- creepy
Muffy- creepy & kinda cute
Stitches- all kinds of cute
Rodeo*card*- creepy
Chrissy*card*- pastely?
Francine- cause you can't have one without the other

I need more suggestion for creepy, cute and pastel. Which I guess would fall under cute but oh well.
I wish I could have Etoil? since she would be SO perfect for this town.

Sometimes I pre write my post in the memo pad on my phone, then look it over for grammar errors. Then I copy and paste it into a thread on here.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ventriloquism

_It was the secret talent of one of my Villagers and had no idea what it meant, lmao._


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxpIqpAjz0


----------



## maple22 (Apr 3, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?465355-Have-you-seen-Dōbutsu-no-Mori


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 6, 2019)

I was born with glass bones and paper skin. Every morning I break my legs, and every afternoon I break my arms. At night, I lie awake in agony until my heart attacks put me to sleep.

..don't ask.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

(ง •̀ω•́)ง✧


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XqR4D8IgFs


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoIp-AJdIshp5-jayFfCpaLx-OiZVTwO6


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audrey


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Steps unclear, my nuclear reactor did not come out right! It actually blew up and now the entire area is filled with radiation fallout. Currently writing this in prison...﻿


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

&#55356;&#57144;

oh copied it for smth


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

There's already a thread about this, but it's pretty old, and I don't want to bump it.

Mine are:
Alligator - Alfonso
Anteater - Olaf
Bear - Ursala
Bird - Ace (wish he would come back). For NL, Jay.
Bull - Rodeo
Cat - Kid Cat, Rudy, Ankha, Monique, Felicity, Kabuki
Chicken - Ava, Becky
Cow - Naomi
Cub - Maple, Pekoe
Deer - Diana, Erik, Fauna
Dog - Lucky, Shep, Goldie (my top three dogs are in no particular order), Daisy, Maddie, Cookie 
Duck - Molly
Eagle - Avery, Apollo, Amelia, Pierce
Elephant - Opal, Tia, Chai, Big Top
Frog - Lily, Cousteau
Goat - Pashmina, Chevre, Nan
Gorilla - Rilla
Hamster - Flurry
Hippo - Hippeux
Horse - Annalise, Elmer, Papi
Kangaroo - Mathilda
Koala - Eugene
Lion - Elvis
Monkey - Nana
Mouse - Chadder
Octopus - Marina, Octavian
Ostrich - Blanche, Queenie
Penguin - Hopper
Pig - Curly, Rasher
Rabbit - Dotty
Rhino - Merengue
Sheep - ?toile, Pietro


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/JericoPurple/status/1115799000865738752/photo/1

Oh, a relatable thing for all the hardcore AC fans out there.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Fran?oise Hardy


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wqTnwJGvtc Yeah I had a video link copied.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 16, 2019)

caf?


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 16, 2019)

The Framers believed a strong judicial system was necessary because it would


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

https://adventuretime.fandom.com/wiki/Polly_Lou_Livingston


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 16, 2019)

: pensive:


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2019)

Your prize is...

Wow. Fail.


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 1 red bottlecap!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your prize is...

Wow. Fail.


Congratulations!
You have been awarded 1 red bottlecap!

Edit: I have absolutely no idea why it wants to double send.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 24, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMIB7zbfL8Vs9LC-CPtkd-LNWiYx_Vk6E

my music playlist


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

Battle of El Pla..
That was for the wikipedia random article game


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 24, 2019)

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Croque


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 24, 2019)

It's pretty much the same one in my avatar now, I was using http://www.online-image-editor.com and resized it (I think) to 128x128. I think the problem is either bad phone, or cause, I just now realized, the image has a transparent backround (that can't be seen when as my avatar now, tryin to fix that). But here's the raw image, then I cropped it manually using my phone

Me, struggling to be techie.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

Do you want to get smacked?


----------



## hamster (May 1, 2019)

xMonsterGirlx
DEMI I HATE YOUMay 9, 2014, 3:26 PM


----------



## dedenne (May 1, 2019)

https://myanimelist.net/anime/32664/Bananya

me recommending the greatest anime ever


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2019)

51265088

(ID for one of my fodder dragons in FR)


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

http://www.pokestadium.com/sprites/xy/buneary.gif


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBllG7TTLgw


----------



## Stella-Io (May 3, 2019)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/e89b0d0acaef9ba40af1b3241386a5a0/tumblr_pqwr21GDnC1x09nuio1_1280.jpg

A thing I drew.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

One of the most entertaining things to do on websites that allow customer reviews of CDs is read the apoplectic fury Kurt Cobain's fans have for the original Nirvana, the cultily-adored British psych-pop group from the late '60s.

lmao copied from a blog to put in random thoughts


----------



## DragoDrago (May 4, 2019)

June 2018 papers and mark schemes
Insight report: results at a glance June 2018 (919.9 KB)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/B9wbLoQ.gif

Oh, that's my signature lol.


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2019)

?toile


----------



## Breath Mint (May 19, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQnJ6wFvD48


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

p!catch


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/7OrQoBU.png

oh just a thing i made for tina aha


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjZNbIQtWvw

Heh that was for my friends to see


----------



## Bosmer (May 19, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4lGH80MJ5c


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 20, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/n06RQqd.gif
yay


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2019)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Don't ask


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2019)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) 

same


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

88396858176 o think it's my acpc code


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2019)

Henry Jacob Landau is an American mathematician known for his contributions to information theory, including the theory of bandlimited functions and on moment issues.

Landau received an A.B. (1953), A.M. (1955) and Ph.D. (1957) from Harvard University. His thesis On Canonical Conformal Maps of Multiply Connected Regions was advised by Lars Ahlfors and Joseph Leonard Walsh.

Landau later became Distinguished Member of Technical Staff at Bell Laboratories and a twice visiting member at the Institute for Advanced Study in Princeton. He has also served as an adjunct professor at City University of New York, the Chinese University of Hong Kong, and Columbia University.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

Dušan Prelević Prele i Mira Peić - Daj nam Sunca

just a song i like aha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2019)

p!catch

Good old Pokecord.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

Secure Connection Failed 

was searching for some mozilla error


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 25, 2019)

Limitations of the ecological footprint calculator concerning food

lol that's the caption for one of the figures I used in my assignment


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## StrayBluet (May 25, 2019)

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/00...805186L_Chubby_Frog_1200x630.jpg?v=1548365330


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumbleweed

yheaa


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

http://pokemon-planet.com/game.php

only the best non real pokemon game!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mompha


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada_3301


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2019)

315495695

Oh, that's the ID of a Pokemon I bought in Pokecord.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

:rainbow:


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 1, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/spring-sakura.png


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cheddar Bay Biscuits

*EDIT: Didn't realize no else has posted in this thread since my last post... lol*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 2, 2019)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...rdo_HHD.png/revision/latest?cb=20160624003458


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 2, 2019)

The link to some art I had commissioned for one of my dragons on FR. It's made to show up automatically as a picture in your post. Forgot it was still in my clipboard.


----------



## Sakura625 (Jun 2, 2019)

（*?▽｀*）


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

https://youtu.be/3uOPGkEJ56Q

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://youtu.be/3uOPGkEJ56Q


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 10, 2019)

Character:
Background Color:
Accent fruit/Shape: (peaches, apples, stars, etc... please keep it simple!)
Offer:

Oh, an order form I copied


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks so much again for items <3

lol wth


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

AC LOOKS AMAZING!

lmao just spammed loads of servers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

Headkerchief 

right was copying stuff i still needed for my thread


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 12, 2019)

christus


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6-3fbcKxAI


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2019)

1705889


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vgRnxTJw5o&list=RD_vgRnxTJw5o


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/m5idmam.png


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 4, 2019)

help ive fallen and i can't get up!!!


omgggggg


----------



## Pondo (Aug 4, 2019)

#9370DB
it's a pretty purple colour


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2019)

https://images.app.goo.gl/WBUzf7oSARBJVSBq9

accidentally copied this not  too long ago


----------



## xhyloh (Aug 4, 2019)

https://everytimezone.com/

From my signature XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIpZ92U_BTE


----------



## Pondo (Aug 6, 2019)

Citizen 6843: Pondering

whoops


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1992


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

Norte, the End of History

oh yhea was looking up a film's name


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000


----------



## Marte (Aug 11, 2019)

sign me the **** up  good **** go౦ԁ **** thats  some good**** rightth  ere rightthere if i do ƽaү so my selｆ  i say so  thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ  НO0ОଠＯOOＯOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ        Good ****


The emojis dissapeared, nooo!


----------



## sarahac (Aug 12, 2019)

yes
i dont know WHY. i mightve done that by accident or something because,,,, just why


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG_1IHurKkg

Love a bit of Mabel


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

♡  

yeah what's with this weird smiley thing everyone uses at random...


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 12, 2019)

981506332

my minecraft seed lool


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2019)

6724

I'm sure that number held great importance when I used it. Can't remember what it was.


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 12, 2019)

javascript:void(0);

I honestly don't remember what I was working on lol


----------



## Pondo (Aug 12, 2019)

WB28pARAcnownU jMCK%hTk8JHyrT
ok i'll confess
i put in cheats when i play the gamecube animal crossing :^)


----------



## dedenne (Aug 12, 2019)

https://www.boohoo.com/plain-canvas-backpack/MZZ68109.html

a backpack i want for school


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPMFmffXekM


----------



## Pondo (Aug 13, 2019)

https://pokemondb.net/pokedex/swoobat


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2019)

https://archiverse.guide/post/AYMHAAADAAB2V0fQwZ2yBA
Oh, that’s my archiverse for my sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

https://www.hippieshop.com/products/embroidered-shroom-shoulder-bag

want this but slow mail and expensive shipping hnnng


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

We all want to live a happy and fulfilling life ? we wish to have a roadmap to get there faster. Unfortunately, there are no shortcuts or magical solutions. We must all discover our own path.

That?s why I love writing. To share, not to impose, my views. I want to provoke you to think. Here are some random thoughts about life ? some give me clarity; others make me challenge what I take for granted.

Think for yourself.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2019)

^^^
OH


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 16, 2019)

*C0*****D


----------



## Pondo (Aug 17, 2019)

http://moridb.com/catalogs/GuaKEv5REE

oh
it's my wihslist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2019)

a

oh ok


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 19, 2019)

Leamington Spa


----------



## Hat' (Aug 19, 2019)

d...
My d key is completely broken so heh... I got a d pasted in case I need one!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 19, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## seeds (Aug 19, 2019)

DescriptionThe long poem is a literary genre including all poetry of considerable length. Though the definition of a long poem is vague and broad, the genre includes some of the most important poetry ever written. 

—  must’ve been on Wikipedia earlier


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?129689-Kurb

for my tamatalk (quitting that forum)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2019)

The Oxford Dictionary of Literary Terms

trying to find the correct edition but they only have the old or even newer


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2019)

Botanically speaking, a coconut is a fibrous one-seeded drupe, also known as a dry drupe. However, when using loose definitions, the coconut can be all three: a fruit, a nut, and a seed.

i felt the need to share my newfound knowledge with eevryone


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/potionPurpleBat.png

Oh! An image link to the purple bat potion! Neat :3​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBXnw86Mgc


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 22, 2019)

https://picrew.me/share?cd=a7LqRo0t56

Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Modern-China...EPE1UCO/ref=mt_kindle?_encoding=UTF8&me=&qid=

Oh, it's the textbook for my history class. Interesting.


----------



## hamster (Aug 25, 2019)

970538139


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 25, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h26oYuE2h0


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2019)

/join darkthronehub

oh lol stuff in aqw


----------



## Pondo (Aug 26, 2019)

07.29.19 .::. Shiny Meltan (Mercury), *unintentional shiny*.
o
i got ,, a shiny meltan on gpxplus for n oreason


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 27, 2019)

ウーフータウンで記念撮影!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 27, 2019)

_(oldest cat in the world, 30 years old. Equaled with the current wr, might beat it!)_


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2019)

428671615

Oh.  Just a Pokecord market code.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

https://youtu.be/OriSm8tUgi4


----------



## seeds (Aug 28, 2019)

Rose Soda, Hydrangea bed, Afternoon Tea Set, Flower Bouquet, Fancy Tea Set, Silver Axe, Silver...


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/lZGMIZ5.gif

I was editing my avatar by the looks of it


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

<iframe src="https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rC3LhFDMZ46LHPKvVoHtrPo8MCuy0kXb/preview" width="640" height="480"></iframe>

thing i was trying to post


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)

#ffe687

i was having issues with colours, ok


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 2, 2019)

https://www.animaljam.com/game/play
I can explain, I swear


----------



## dedenne (Sep 2, 2019)

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/644...f=sr_gallery-1-3&organic_search_click=1&bes=1


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 2, 2019)

Mayor Name: 
Villager: 
Friend Code: 
Availability:


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2019)

http://tinyurl.com/7zocsan 

Oh boy, a mysterious link. I wonder where it leads...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 8, 2019)

&#55358;&#56698;&#55358;&#56698;&#55358;&#56698;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2019)

https://i.redd.it/7rk6varpa1m31.jpg

Oh yes, the image with the Pocket Camp squirrel outfit I'd give my soul for.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

This song they had playing in a grocery store that makes it as though it's a grand adventure


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 12, 2019)

why do you harm me so

edit: for context, it had to do with my French class


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 12, 2019)

pumpkins

I was trying to bold someone's name but the stupid little copy paste select all menu kept popping up (on mobile).


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 12, 2019)

uwu


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 12, 2019)

https://arcticfoxhaircolor.com/collections/color


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2019)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/emojis/399972553524903938.png?v=1

I don't recommend clicking that.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf9wpChTD34

It's interesting!


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 16, 2019)

I want to test the waters to see if my art is desired for a full fledged shop. So for now I will be doing freebies. Tips, advice and critiques are super appreciated, just be honest not rude.



Spoiler: What I can do



Traditional-
Pencil Sketch: greyscale & shading, probably the best thing I can do. Minimal colour can be included.
Alchohol Markers: bold and solid colours.
Watercoloured Pencils: gives a more soft but patchy look.
Lineart: simple inked lines, no colour.
Paint/diluted watery paint: I normally do this with another medium since I don't have alot of colours nor experience.



Digital-
Flat colour only: digital is still suuuuper new to me, so I won't be doing many of these. For now digital is only headshots. They are sized to 100x100 to optimally fit as an avatar. Larger or smaller sizes can be requested. These come in colour and you can request a general shade you'd like as a backround.



Traditional works are a little quicker to do (depending on what it is) and are a little better in quality compared to digital. There's a very good chance I won't be accepting all request.
Comment down below what you would like drawn and in what style! If it's anythin outside of Animal Crossing, please leave a reference pic.

Will Draw
Almost anything

Won't Draw
Anything that violates TBT's rules
Furries/Full Anthro -minor animal ears and tails are okay-
Anything NSFW

I have an art thread on here and for more examples of my work you can search the #JeriDraws tag (with a space on tumblr) and twitter. Twitter and tumblr have spoke more art that I haven't posted here. With twitter I have 2 accounts, both that get art. Links to my main videogame accounts are in my signature.

Oh good lawd, it's my draft for my eventual thread in the museum. I just haven't posted it yet cause I don't want 2 of my threads on top cause, idk I'm weird.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Ctrl+V



It's been decided that Arzon is the victor once again in his 7th duel after his defeat in his 6th duel! This duel truly gives me a message that i have to create something new, fresh, and innovative in my future anims because some people started to get bored on my animation style. 

I also didn't expect there were many people actually loved Voltire's animation style and voted his more than me in return (Fun fact: from all 7 duels Arzon has done, Arzon lost 5 of them based on people's voting, but eventually won 3 because Staff Vote). It's truly unbelievable. Thanks so much Voltire for the duel and sorry if i underestimated you a bit

I'm gonna open for the 8th duel in the future



*I bet you ain't gonna understand what i was talking about up there. It's something about my animations lol*


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 17, 2019)

毎月ツイッターで休診日等をお伝えしてますが、LINEでの休診日等をお知らせも開始しました
LINEの「ペット手帳（@petpet-techo)」を友だち登録して、ペット登録、「しのはら動物病院」を病院追加してもらうと、お知らせが届きます
登録は↓↓↓からでもできますよ～
https://t.co/vCeluwfAmS


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2019)

nvm just my cookie clicker save


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 17, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70B4kGLdk0s


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/ish6Xsb.png


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 17, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48wv3qvEodY

My group chat was talking about cartoon crushes


----------



## Zura (Sep 17, 2019)

```
public static void main(String [] args) {
		System.out.println("The maximum of 2 and 5 is " + max(3.0, 5.0));
	}
	
	public static int max(double num1, double num2) {
		if (num1 > num2)
			return num1;
		else
			return num2;
		}
	}
```

I was asked to debug someone's program


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48wv3qvEodY
> 
> My group chat was talking about cartoon crushes



How dare you introduce me to this character I've never heard of before and yet I am inexplicably attracted to? >:c


----------



## maple22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Green Party of Canada (GP)
43%


----------



## Bcat (Sep 19, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMrfM711vXI


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)

A Fancy, Shmancy New Outfit

yhea had to search for a quest thing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF7-tBvXU8Q


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 24, 2019)

A367 Bridge


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?471780-%26%239917%3B-Pok%E9ball-%26%239917%3B

just my trade/sell thread


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Length: 300-400 words

Compare and contrast the clip of the vampire film you watched in class with another of the clips. Be specific: what are crucial differences in how the vampire is presented, how the vampire interacts with the world around them, and how we are made to feel about the vampire.

The strongest answers will go beyond just describing differences and say something about what those differences mean and how they impact the viewer. Some questions you can consider (though you do not need to address them all or any in particular):

How do these differences between the two vampires change what is scary about the vampire? For example, in what ways is a vampire who can pass for a human scary in a different way than one who can’t? How does gender play into the comparison? How does the identity of the vampire impact how the audience feels about him/her? How does the style of the movie impact the way the two vampires are perceived?

(Yeah just my English homework lol)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

Cordialement


----------



## Holla (Oct 30, 2019)

http://giphygifs.s3.amazonaws.com/media/ispEc1253326c/giphy.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_grammar#Articles_and_definite_forms

oh lol was showing a friend


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 30, 2019)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/53e5d0ee2b686da600bc6317276ba026/tumblr_q062etV3861ywd2oeo1_1280.jpg

I'm just gonna assume this is my submission to the Monster MASH-UP thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtMUyvwejNA


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

5.4375

Figuring out a conversion for work haha I think that's the inches as I needed Millimeters.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2019)

te

I don't know why that was on my clipboard.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 1, 2019)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/797f8e46b8ccc0f4be6623c2b7cad15c/tumblr_q09vw5BLe01ywd2oeo1_1280.png

?Idk what this is


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Brandon Mably

uh wtf


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 2, 2019)

276417


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 2, 2019)

✿ Mayor Name:
✿ Town Name:
✿ FC:
✿ DA:
✿ Native Fruit:
✿ Time Zone:
✿ Residents:
✿ Colour Theme:
✿ General Theme:
That is self-explainatory


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Nov 3rd 7:00 PM EST

yeah trying to figure the time for token distro which ended up being 1 am for me nope


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

4.4375‬


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 4, 2019)

ATTENTION


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 4, 2019)

https://i.ibb.co/nC1d62N/Stella-Io-signature.gif

Oh lol me trying to put my normal sig back in


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 5, 2019)

ATTENTION

(yep, still)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/cake.png


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 6, 2019)

https://picrew.me/image_maker/28224/complete?cd=6HUtuMjtD8

Back on that again. I like making random people, it gives me inspiration of characters to make for my writing.


----------



## FairyGardens7 (Nov 7, 2019)

5E00-00BD-A9D7

My dream address.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2019)

TBT Username: Sheila
In-game name: Mora
Friend ID: 1457 2373 254 

yeah add on me pc guys


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 8, 2019)

and now they're all goner thanks to my poor knowledge of how to care them properly


----------



## Holla (Nov 8, 2019)

infamous

(I was double checking the definition and copied the word for some reason)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2019)

https://www.worldfamilyibiza.shop/collections/coleccion/products/chaleco-rojo?variant=21311606915126

yes showing a friend the vest i got


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2019)

04-24-2019


----------



## lord (Nov 9, 2019)

&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56479;&#55357;&#56479;&#55357;&#56478;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56477;&#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56477;&#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56467;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56445;&#55357;&#56445;&#55357;&#56445;&#55357;&#56445;&#55357;&#56445;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56858;


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 9, 2019)

my sig!!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 9, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y983TDjoglQ


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 10, 2019)

It was a Seaworld game called Shamu's Deep Sea Adventures. Yeah. Real amazing stuff. You get to battle Poseidon at the end so that's something I guess. I had a weird obsession with that game for a while for some reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...-feather-Purple-feather-&#9733;-B-LF-Pinwheel


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 11, 2019)

That's it for now thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2019)

different from what is usual, ordinary, or expected


----------



## Holla (Nov 11, 2019)

68.89764

That's what 1750mm is in inches in case you wanted to know.


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 11, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REHaJZgWwxY

I had this copied for my signature when you click on it.


----------



## Holla (Nov 12, 2019)

https://imgtc.com/i/T5TZo5Q.png

Just a broken/removed image it seems lol


----------



## lord (Nov 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72KbeqN7pZ4


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/MlTT5CG.jpg


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 12, 2019)

Discord Collectorator
ThatOneMarshalFangirl's AvatarJoin Date
August 27, 2016
Posts
16,352
Bells
1,000
3DS
4828-5586-5769
Strange DollYellow Feather
Gift received at 09-01-2019, 04:33 PM from ahousar97
Message: Here's a little sunshine for your lineup, so you can feel warm even during gloomy days.Cool FeatherFresh Feather
Gift received at 09-03-2017, 05:25 PM from Zane
Message: Miss me much ? LoLPink Feather
Gift received at 12-16-2016, 05:17 PM from cornimer
Message: This feather was originally gifted by Oblivia so it's extra specialPurple Feather
Gift received at 08-21-2016, 11:02 PM from MasterM64
Message: A truly gorgeous purple feather for a beautiful-hearted friend of mine! Candy Easter Egg
Gift received at 03-27-2016, 03:43 PM from ~Unicorn~
Message: participated in my leaving tbt giveaway. i'll never forget you <3October Birthstone (Opal)
Gift received at 10-15-2014, 06:55 PM from CascadeSeptember Birthstone (Sapphire)
Gift received at 09-08-2014, 05:59 PM from bochoAugust Birthstone (Peridot)
Gift received at 08-09-2014, 10:57 AM from bochoJuly Birthstone (Ruby)
Gift received at 07-05-2014, 10:21 AM from bochoFebruary Birthstone (Amethyst)
Gift received at 02-15-2014, 12:32 PM from Cascade
https://i.imgur.com/MlTT5CG.jpg

I really just copied the poster above because nothing was pasting and I wanted to make I was pressing the right keyboard combination for my mac. I  honestly wasn't expecting to get so much haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2019)

Mieko Hirota ‎– ミコR&Bを歌う Mieko Hirota On Stage Exciting R&B Vol.1 

renaming a music folder


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

https://img.pokemondb.net/sprites/black-white/anim/shiny/mime-jr.gif

(refining my avi)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> Discord Collectorator
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl's AvatarJoin Date
> August 27, 2016
> Posts
> ...



Well I guess everyone knows everything about me now lmao


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

WB3912798


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2019)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/842b270a44df490e43b9a961c2f993bf/tumblr_q0vzojpFGv1x09nuio1_1280.jpg

A screenshot I edited in Waifu then used tumblr as my hosting address to post it in a thread.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 14, 2019)

- take a player almost a whole month to earn the 99 tickets achievement assuming the player isn't spending his/her tickets on anything in the meantime


----------



## Holla (Nov 20, 2019)

https://i.pinimg.com/236x/fc/f6/a2/fcf6a2435357d6770c675e37c623ad39.jpg


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 20, 2019)

barfthat

Oh. It's a twitter handle of someone I had to unfollow. Idk if I should block them or not as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?472432-★-LF-Fair-Pinwheel-★

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?472432-★-LF-Fair-Pinwheel-★


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 21, 2019)

12.3 The employer and employee may agree to vary an agreement made under clause 12.2
in relation to a particular rostered shift provided that:
(a) any agreement to vary the regular pattern of work for a particular rostered shift must be recorded at or by the end of the affected shift; and
(b) the employer must keep a copy of the agreed variation, in writing, including by any electronic means of communication and provide a copy to the employee, if requested to do so.
12.4 In the event that no record of an agreed variation to a particular rostered shift under clause 12.3 is kept by the employer the employee is to be paid at overtime rates for any hours worked in excess of their regular pattern of work.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

Some pixel-art I'm making in Minecraft
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EJoDm22WkAYiyGi.jpg


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

828347


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 22, 2019)

: pepeS:


----------



## Ploom (Dec 4, 2019)

>:v            >:v             >:v


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2019)

G         D/F#     Em     C
Fyll ditt sinn med kj?rlighet 
G        C     A    D
La Amors piler fly 
C        G
Naturens sang 
   Em   G  C
Og himlens stjernedryss 
    Am  G   C   A  D
Gir liv til alt p? ny


----------



## Ploom (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

♥

yeah aha


----------



## maple22 (Dec 6, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHyV8noUXC0
for school lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 10, 2019)

I always come to this thread but nothing in my clipboard.


----------



## iExist (Dec 11, 2019)

https://bestdori.com/info/songs/180/Returns
I was telling someone to make a town tune of this...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2019)

To complete his progressive credentials, Defoe also championed the
absolute sovereignty of the people, who could never, he thought, surrender
their right to rebel against an unjust sovereignty. He defended the Quakers,
and spoke up for the merits of an ethnically mixed society.

oh lol from an article i have to read for class lmao


----------



## mogyay (Dec 11, 2019)

Blue Candy 






lol i guess i was fixing something on the collectible guide thing


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2019)

https://jeri-draws.tumblr.com/post/189616283895/i-hope-tumblr-doesnt-butch-the-quality-but

Signature I made for tbt


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 11, 2019)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...of-Everything-&#128012;&p=8380321#post8380321


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 15, 2019)

Write your letter here...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

&#55356;&#57331;*&#55356;&#57096;&#55356;&#57331;*&#55356;&#57096;

windows pride flag emoji stuff


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 9, 2020)

言わなくてもいいことだったと後悔しています。


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 9, 2020)

��

^^cool, won't even show up LUL


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2020)

or something

I have absolutely no idea why that was copied.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 9, 2020)

NH

lol


----------



## A_Pug (Feb 9, 2020)

Shuckle.

Pok?mon


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 13, 2020)

情人节快乐[哇]


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2020)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/c8aa91f.../a1ebbbce8c7a8f6c74e3b635386d829c72bb95cd.png

Prob a drawing I made


----------



## Brookie (Feb 13, 2020)

Part of a hamburger

( I was counting calories)


----------



## duckykate (Feb 13, 2020)

Serebii Update: CoroCoro has done a partial reveal of the silhouette of the brand new Mythical Pok?mon coming to Pok?mon Sword & Shield and the movie Pok?mon the Movie Coco later this year. Details @ https://t.co/gDbXkHSvkT

I rly have no idea where this came from


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 13, 2020)

Spoiler: WARNING: red dead redemption 2 spoilers



https://youtu.be/q9YBzaqXeSs?t=352


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 13, 2020)

I even almost managed to consciously put myself 

this is funny without context lol


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 14, 2020)

|

hm?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 15, 2020)

どうぶつの森


----------



## maple22 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hong Kong, a special administrative region (SAR) of the People's Republic of China, sent a delegation to compete at the 2006 Winter Olympics in Turin, Italy from 10?26 February 2010. The delegation competed under the formal name Hong Kong, China (Chinese: 中國香港). This was the SAR's second appearance at a Winter Olympic Games, and the delegation consisted of a single athlete, short track speed skater Han Yueshuang. Entered in three events, her best performance was 18th in the women's 1,000 metres race.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)

performance contortion

yeha had to google what it was


----------



## thedragmeme (Feb 18, 2020)

Spore cheats

Oh no lmfao


----------



## maple22 (Feb 26, 2020)

Osvaldo Virgil National Airport is an airport in the province of Monte Cristi on the north coast of the Dominican Republic. The airport was opened in 2006 for tourism with flights from other Dominican airports. The runway is just north of the city of Monte Cristi.


----------



## LilysNewLeaf (Feb 26, 2020)

5086-6562-4667

My friend code haha


----------



## Kub (Feb 26, 2020)

http://www.tolweb.org/tree?group=Heliconius&contgroup=Heliconiini

random butterfly facts i guess


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Mary Freehill (born 22 July 1946) is a Dublin City Councillor from the wikipedia thread lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42-WbJyqCaw

lmaoo


----------



## Marte (Feb 27, 2020)

사진 찍는데 자꾸 못찍게 방해함


----------



## maple22 (Mar 3, 2020)

I Am Rosa Parks is a children's picture book written by Brad Meltzer in the Ordinary People Change the World series. It follows the adventures of a young Rosa Parks learning important lessons.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 3, 2020)

The _______________ requires that revenue is recorded when earned and expenses are recorded when incurred.

accounting question :/


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 3, 2020)

_Florey's research team investigated the large-scale production of the mould and efficient extraction of the active ingredient, succeeding to the point where, by 1945, penicillin production was an industrial process for the Allies in World War II._

For an oral presentation on famous Australians, I chose Sir Howard Florey.


----------



## iExist (Mar 3, 2020)

The rainmaker holder cannot splat anyone themselves. If they do, they must jump off the edge.
Weapons: Bloblobber
Goal: Take the Rainmaker to the opponent's base.

I was posting these rules on Discord asking if anyone wanted to play with this ruleset (Splatoon).


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 3, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/vide...animal-crossing-new-horizons-nintendo-direct/

I think I wanted to save the picture. I didn't end up saving it.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

5386-8207-0510

lol my switch FC for some reason I have copied.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2020)

Carlingford Marina is an Irish facility. It is located on the south shore of Carlingford Lough, one km north-east of Carlingford village, County Louth.


----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)

♥ .


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2020)

p!catch


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

"Lately" is a song by American singer Stevie Wonder recorded for his album Hotter than July (1980). The song was covered by R&B group Jodeci and released as a promotional single for the live album Uptown MTV Unplugged in June 1993.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Standing-Baby-Alpaca-Cria-Figure/dp/B00JRWD84M


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

a bunch of spaces for some reason .. o_o


----------



## namiieco (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UztzsbeIdU


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

All times are GMT +1. The time now is 06:28 PM.

lmao ok


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

Gen 7
Gen 4
Gen 1
Gen 2
Gen 3
Gen 5
Gen 6
Gen 8


----------



## mogyay (Mar 8, 2020)

https://personal.rbs.co.uk/personal/credit-cards/the-royal-bank-credit-card.html

yikes


----------



## Harbour (Mar 8, 2020)

it's my password for this site that i always fail to remember : )


----------



## maple22 (Mar 8, 2020)

The Helmet Catch was an American football play involving New York Giants quarterback Eli Manning and wide receiver David Tyree in the final two minutes of Super Bowl XLII on February 3, 2008. It featured Manning escaping from the grasp of three New England Patriots defensive players and throwing a forward pass, followed by Tyree making a leaping catch by pressing the ball against his helmet. The play, a 32-yard gain during a drive on which the Giants scored the game-winning touchdown, was instrumental in the Giants' 17?14 upset victory over the Patriots, who were on the verge of becoming the first National Football League (NFL) team to finish a season undefeated and untied since the 1972 Miami Dolphins, and the first since the NFL adopted a 16-game regular season in 1978. NFL Films' Steve Sabol called it "the greatest play the Super Bowl has ever produced".[1] The play was also named by NFL Films as "The Play of the Decade (2000s)".[2] It was also the final catch of Tyree's NFL career.


----------



## sierra (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Muji-Point-B...1?keywords=muji+gel+pen&qid=1583718457&sr=8-1

my favorite pens!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 8, 2020)

The 2000 Houston Astros season was a season in American baseball. They finished in fourth place in the National League Central division. It was their first season in their new ballpark, Minute Maid Park (known as Enron Field at the time).

From the random wikipedia thread.


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

nintendo direct animal crossing


----------



## maple22 (Mar 9, 2020)

Gaslands is a tabletop game of post-apocalyptic car combat published by Osprey Publishing in November 2017.[better source needed][1][2] It is designed to be played with toy cars, such as Matchbox and Hot Wheels die-cast vehicles. Players ram, skid and race their way through the wreckage of a burnt-out Earth. The game was designed by Mike Hutchinson.

The setting for the game is an alternate history where Mars was colonized in the 1980s. Tensions between Earth and Mars grew into all-out war, with Mars eventually emerging as the victor. In the setting of the game, "Gaslands" is a reality-TV show featuring car combat between desperate people eking out an existence on the devastated Earth.

A second edition of the game, Gaslands Refuelled, was announced in March 2019.[3] The new edition is slated for release in September 2019.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

Genesis P-Orridge

ok why did i google them lol


----------



## maple22 (Mar 11, 2020)

Richard Anthony Jefferson (born 1956) is an American-born molecular biologist and social entrepreneur who developed the widely used reporter gene system GUS,[3] conducted the world's first biotech crop release, proposed the Hologenome theory of evolution, pioneered Biological Open Source and founded The Lens. He is founder of the social enterprise Cambia and a Professor of Biological Innovation at the Queensland University of Technology. In 2003 he was named by Scientific American as one of the world's 50 most influential technologists, and is renowned for his work on making science-enabled innovation more widely accessible.[4][5] He was profiled in 'Open & Shut: The Basement Interviews',[6] and other major media, including in an Economist Feature 'Grassroots Innovator' in 2001.[7]


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 11, 2020)

https://i.imgur.com/jdv7NwA.png


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 11, 2020)

https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/1237727762791583744?s=20


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 11, 2020)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/768c812ed1fdeb8ccbb10c1c534a11db/tumblr_q71iku3GHG1ywd2oeo1_500.png

Hm I guess my art?


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

♥ ♥


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 12, 2020)

https://clionadraws.tumblr.com/post/612293643593793536


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/12555329.gif?447


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
(Ooh) Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETdeBMaUUAA8FWN?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 19, 2020)

ヤギ どうぶつの森


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

Out of 100 females, you are:

Smaller than
15
Taller than
85


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Out of 100 females, you are:
> 
> Smaller than
> 15
> ...



Figured I would give this a try lol



Spoiler: boop








- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm p short rip


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Qzzggn--s


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Figured I would give this a try lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah im 170 cm/28 years old/female so ... im kinda short tbf lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 19, 2020)

6512-8605-8411

lol my switch friend code xD


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

Space channel 5


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2020)

Vouvray (UK: /ˈvuːvreɪ/, US: /vuːˈvreɪ/,[2][3] French: [vuvʁɛ]) is a commune in the Indre-et-Loire department in central France. It is around 9 km east of the centre of Tours.

It is best known for its production of white wine, rated among the best in France.


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

2393-4567-8405


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2020)

Jbeil District (Arabic: قضاء جبيل‎; transliteration: Qadaa' Jbail) is a district (qadaa) of the Mount Lebanon Governorate of Lebanon. It is located to the northeast of Lebanon's capital Beirut. The capital is Byblos, also known as Jbeil. The rivers of al-Madfoun and Nahr Ibrahim form the district's natural northern and southern borders respectively, with the Mediterranean Sea bordering it from the west and Mount Lebanon from the east, separating it from the adjacent district of Baalbek in the Beqaa Valley.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

153 179,02 Hryvnia


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 21, 2020)

The FIU Panthers is the football team that represents Florida International University (FIU) in Miami, Florida. The FIU Panthers are an NCAA FBS college football team in Conference USA led by Butch Davis and play at the on-campus FIU Stadium.

This is a list of their annual results.[1]


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/image.php?type=sigpic&userid=133210&dateline=1585090476


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

https://meriimerodii.tumblr.com/post/613495248444866560


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 25, 2020)

you gotta select "more" and


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ByGD-VlCEAAmUjg.jpg


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2020)

Megachile lefebvrei is a species of bee in the family Megachilidae.[1] It was described by Lepeletier in 1841.[1]


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 26, 2020)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00-viK0DuWk&list=WL&index=16


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

ピティエ


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

https://acpatterns.com/


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

_Was I stupid to love you?
Was I reckless to help?
Was it obvious to everybody else

That I'd fallen for a lie?
You were never on my side
Fool me once, fool me twice
Are you death or paradise?
Now you'll never see me cry
There's just no time to die _


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

oo


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

https://jpegpngs.tumblr.com/post/613800154107101184


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2020)

The men's 200 metres event at the 1995 Pan American Games was held at the Estadio Atletico "Justo Roman" on 21 and 22 March.


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

https://i.imgur.com/eiTF8TD.png


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 30, 2020)

ピティエ


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Mar 31, 2020)

Bill ran from the giraffe toward the dolphin.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 7, 2020)

ピティエ


----------



## sigh (Apr 7, 2020)

Canapé


----------



## Taj (Apr 7, 2020)

Fun is determined by a lot of factors since this game is very specific in what kind of people would end up enjoying it. For one, you won't get full enjoyment if you arent a fan of Pokemon(Duh.).In terms of game genre, it's a Rouge-like, meaning every time you play you will have a different experience whether it's dungeon layouts, item spawns, enemy spawns, etc., which offers VERY HIGH repeatability. While I, like many others, are driven by nostalgia due to me playing the originals back in elementary school days, it doesn't take away from the main gameplay.In terms of controls, they feel rather clunky and most inputs might end up being unresponsive, which require some getting use to, especially so compared to the original which I think was much simpler despite having less buttons.For amount of Pokemon, at least 95% of the mons from Gens 1 through 3 are represented in some form, with a few Gen 4 pokes here and there.4Overall, I think PMD is 100% worth it in terms of being a fun game, and is an amazing experience regardless of whatever your choice of trusted reviewer says.

...my friend wrote this


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hmm what's with people wanting to duel me recently lol 

^
i commented on someone's facebook post lol


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 9, 2020)

744049179209 

my friend code lol


----------



## Imitation (Apr 9, 2020)

: popcornpusheen:


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey hey hey
Ba de ya, say do you remember
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, never was a cloudy day
Ba duda, ba duda, ba duda, badu
Ba duda, badu, ba duda, badu
Ba duda, badu, ba duda


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

Some people can cook very well.
you can’t use the letter c.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln4wcEe1H6Y


----------



## Pinkshade (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t know what to expect and I’m scared

“Attention parents and grandparents of young children. Gerber Life® is accepting applications for their affordable grow up plan! The grow up plan gives your child $10,000 dollars in whole life insurance protection now, and doubles automatically to $20,000 dollars later, at no extra cost! Free information will be sent to parents and grandparents who call now! Don’t wait, help give your child a head-start, for just pennies a day! Don’t wait, call now for free information. Call 1-800-829-8866. Call now!”

yeah that sounds about right


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 21, 2020)

https://www.gamesdatabase.org/Media/SYSTEM/Nintendo_SNES//Manual/formated/Kirby-s_DreamLand_3_-_1997_-_Nintendo.pdf
		


Oh. My friend just got Switch Online and I was giving her the instructions for one of the SNES Online games. XD


----------



## Pondo (Apr 21, 2020)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧*:･ﾟ✧ 

Sometimes you gotta add glitter to your profiles across the internet, y'know?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2020)

Your astrological sign shows you will soon become richer.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 27, 2020)

Private *John Newman* (c. 1785 – 1838) was a member of the Lewis and Clark Expedition. He was born in Pennsylvania and was a member of captain Daniel Bissell's company of the First Infantry Regiment. During the expedition in October 1804, he ran into disciplinary problems and was confined for "having uttered repeated expressions of a highly criminal and mutinous nature." No records remain of the exact nature of his offense. He received a court-martial, and was sentenced to seventy-five lashes. In addition, he was removed from the expedition; however, since they were en route through the wilderness, he continued to travel with them to Fort Mandan. He performed hard labor and tried to redeem himself in the eyes of the two captains, but was sent back east with the return party in April 1805. After the expedition Lewis recommended that Congress grant Newman his pay for his period of service up to his expulsion; he received some pay and a land warrant as a member of the expedition. He settled in Missouri and was married at least once but appears to have had no children. In the 1830s he did some trapping in the Dakotas; he was killed by the Yankton Sioux in 1838.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/474x/be/74/ac/be74ac5684a80931d62f00784e482639--gravity-falls-llamas.jpg


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 28, 2020)

a.length()==0

lol this was for computer science


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)

Tybalt 

I was looking up a villager I didn't know.


----------



## Enxssi (May 1, 2020)

Anson said:


> Some people can cook very well.
> you can’t use the letter c.


wait a minute
_*wait a minute
is that from restricted letters*_


----------



## Stella-Io (May 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255894100638756866
Oh a cute video of a doge


----------



## petaI (May 2, 2020)

t!tg train


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

Cartoonist set


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

d9l4dtd3iy

Hmm... what is this?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

I do not recognize the bodies in the water.


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

_Wizards of Waverly Place_ 


...Oh


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

watch

i was trying to convert touch-tone telephone to mp3


----------



## Loubelle (May 4, 2020)

Enlightenment ideals were a reason for the development of a unique identity and sense of unity among colonists from 1750 to 1776 because of ideas of liberty

I was doing a timed essay lol


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

...Oh. That's... something.


----------



## mistyblossom (May 5, 2020)

__





						Bushfire | Community Safety  | Geoscience Australia
					

Our team supports Australia’s ability to manage the impact of bushfires and helps inform decisions about risk.




					www.ga.gov.au
				




research papers lol


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/animalcrossing/images/c/cc/Inkwell_NL.png/revision/latest/top-crop/width/360/height/450?cb=20190407024459
		


Oh. Okay then.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 5, 2020)

Isn't Norma's yard just...lovely?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257579007257632768
Oh it's a post that has a google doc with all the villager exteriors


----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

oh dang, this is from an animation i was making
i dont even remember copypasting this


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)




----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

*Song*
Intro (Live in der Columbiahalle Berlin, 09.11.2019)

......Okay, I can explain. This video stole the intro music from Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door and now a bunch of Paper Mario videos are getting false copyright claims as a result.


----------



## petaI (May 10, 2020)

t!tg train


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 10, 2020)

Uhh, this is awkward


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Big picture








We're supposed to make a comic for school, and...


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

ok i needed a retro stereo for my cafe area and the seller id found started being kinda rude to me so i ditched him and im looking for another lol


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

617664990110957568

I don't know what this even is...


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

"there's something morally wrong about having two periods a month"


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 10, 2020)

☽


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

there are some things that should never be shared publicly and my CTRLV right now is one of them


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/VUPMtvzYuF4/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 11, 2020)

+ increase in the normal component of M + an increase in the pressure ratio

lmao was typing notes for my compressible aerodynamics final in a few mins orz;;


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2020)

oh


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Congratulations!
You have been awarded a Painter Kuruchi (Red)! Check your adoptables to see it or click here to edit it directly!


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 11, 2020)

Hey~ Still buying n***s?❤ I can do full front pics or closeup pics of a**, p**** or t***-

Holy crap I’m sorry I’m going to have to remove most of that and censor half of what’s left. Points for honesty at least? Support SWs guys


----------



## biibii (May 12, 2020)

kraft mac and cheese the little microwave ones

ramen

one or two spicy ramens

normal peanut butter

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Rosie Moon said:


> Hey~ Still buying n***s?❤ I can do full front pics or closeup pics of a**, p**** or t***-
> 
> Holy crap I’m sorry I’m going to have to remove most of that and censor half of what’s left. Points for honesty at least? Support SWs guys


secure the bag mama


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

https://kirby.nintendo.com/assets/img/home/kirby-pink.png


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 12, 2020)

__
		https://knaiifu.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F617183311334408192

For some reason it's not showing the actual link?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2020)

prejudice


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

sagittarius

Oh.


----------



## StarlightReverie (May 12, 2020)

✦ ⠇ˎˊ˗


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Stickerbush Symphony

....Oh


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

"Twirling, whirling, the weather just keeps changing!"
Cure Up・RaPaPa!

Being selfish isn't that cool
But I'd also say freedom is wonderful
Of course there are still rules we must follow though


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Behemoth 

Oh


----------



## biibii (May 13, 2020)

Mr Justice Forbessubsequently sentenced Shipman to life imprisonment on all fifteen counts of murder, with a recommendation that he never be released, to be served concurrently with a sentence of four years for forging Grundy's will.


----------



## moonolotl (May 13, 2020)

this made me chuckle lol so i sent it to my friends when it happened
censored their name and discord group to protect their identity
for context: this person dmed me like a week ago from nookazon saying that they have the item i was asking for on the server and i replied asking how much they'd like for it. They didnt reply until today, just sending me a link to their discord and it frustrated me because they didnt even reply to the trade :/


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

https://cdn.bulbagarden.net/upload/b/bb/Spiky-eared_Pichu_DP_1.png


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

ピティエ


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/pokemon/images/b/be/494Victini_Dream_2.png/revision/latest?cb=20190102095925


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

jesus everytime i control+v italways takes up the entire gosh dern page


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/27dbbda7-320b-488b-b8cb-6d993296f095/ddixkkv-5e9e912c-ca19-49a5-b324-6f77ab78b476.png?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOiIsImlzcyI6InVybjphcHA6Iiwib2JqIjpbW3sicGF0aCI6IlwvZlwvMjdkYmJkYTctMzIwYi00ODhiLWI4Y2ItNmQ5OTMyOTZmMDk1XC9kZGl4a2t2LTVlOWU5MTJjLWNhMTktNDlhNS1iMzI0LTZmNzdhYjc4YjQ3Ni5wbmcifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6ZmlsZS5kb3dubG9hZCJdfQ.Mcg2y3u9SL95uS7uKmLcoEzjHqhv2nw9jyvd6igmKQo
		



...Oh dear, that's a long link.


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

A fishery is an area with an associated fish or aquatic population which is harvested for its commercial value. Fisheries can be marine (saltwater) or freshwater. They can also be *wild* or *farmed*.

Wild fisheries are sometimes called *capture* fisheries. The aquatic life they support is not controlled in any meaningful way and needs to be "captured" or fished. Wild fisheries exist primarily in the oceans, and particularly around coasts and continental shelves. They also exist in lakes and rivers. Issues with wild fisheries are overfishing and pollution. Significant wild fisheries have collapsed or are in danger of collapsing, due to overfishing and pollution. Overall, production from the world's wild fisheries has levelled out, and may be starting to decline.

As a contrast to wild fisheries, farmed fisheries can operate in sheltered coastal waters, in rivers, lakes and ponds, or in enclosed bodies of water such as tanks. Farmed fisheries are technological in nature, and revolve around developments in aquaculture. Farmed fisheries are expanding, and Chinese aquaculture in particular is making many advances. Nevertheless, the majority of fish consumed by humans continues to be sourced from wild fisheries. As of the early 21st century, fish is humanity's only significant wild food source.


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

https://i.ya-webdesign.com/images/cinnamoroll-transparent-pixel-art-18.gif


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

https://sickr.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/splatoon_2_splatfest_sanrio.jpg


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20-meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. A sing lap should be completed every time you hear this sound. Remember to run in a straight line and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark. Get ready… Start.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5e/7a/2e/5e7a2e0d177ec30abe63f661e11a969b.gif
		


Of course.


----------



## dino (Jun 2, 2020)

lawl


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 2, 2020)

Molly


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

eou7wxf36n6spn9 

Uhhhh yes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

8130 1824 6148

I don't even remember this


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Its something questionable from a whole AO3 fanfic, don't ask.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

WHAT IN THE WORLD IS THIS DOING ON MY CLIPBOARD?! I don't remember pressing the print screen button! Also very creepy that it immediately turned this into an attachment when other places would likely not paste it at all.


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Uhh... This is from my drawing btw


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

http://images.neopets.com/buttons/usulbanner.gif
		


I was looking at a fan database of Neopets images.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I have chocolate milk, okay? I don’t need your feelings


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Mick (Jun 8, 2020)

Good taste, Jirachi!! Those games are easily at the top for my favourite soundtracks 

(that wasn't on my clipboard, this is: )


----------



## Aisland (Jun 8, 2020)

TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				



 figures mine would be a tiktok


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh whats this? That was from my snipping tool when I was drawing, don't know how it got there


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

http://images.neopets.com/images/petcentral_4.gif
		


Oops, I'm back at the Neopets gifs lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

I miss neopets

(I’m on my phone which didn’t have anything to paste)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2020)

nvm it was a password for a thing that i dl'd lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

daikazoku??


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

http://images.neopets.com/template_images/faellie_yellow_fly.gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 8, 2020)

NicoNicoNicotineKills#3732
lmao my discord user


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/27dbbda7-320b-488b-b8cb-6d993296f095/ddixkkv-5e9e912c-ca19-49a5-b324-6f77ab78b476.png?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOiIsImlzcyI6InVybjphcHA6Iiwib2JqIjpbW3sicGF0aCI6IlwvZlwvMjdkYmJkYTctMzIwYi00ODhiLWI4Y2ItNmQ5OTMyOTZmMDk1XC9kZGl4a2t2LTVlOWU5MTJjLWNhMTktNDlhNS1iMzI0LTZmNzdhYjc4YjQ3Ni5wbmcifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6ZmlsZS5kb3dubG9hZCJdfQ.Mcg2y3u9SL95uS7uKmLcoEzjHqhv2nw9jyvd6igmKQo
		


*Why is it so long?!*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2020)

❤ 

yeah basically the command for the heart emoji


----------



## Mick (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

https://data.whicdn.com/images/189087004/original.gif


----------



## pipty (Jun 9, 2020)

Your organization's data cannot be pasted here.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Viché 

I just want to get the "é" every time I mention her. Weird that I don't do this for the word Pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2020)

フライヤー 

ye searched for johnny's fliers lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

https://pa1.narvii.com/5734/ac2852e44d5cb256cc2049499f708e83bcb67d8e_hq.gif


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 10, 2020)

the final stonk
					

why is this fun   profit to make,price (daisy mae),price (nook),RESULTS,BELLS NEEDED,trips 620,050,90,400,min-mae & 400nook   ,^  turnips to buy  ^,2,010,180,900,1 110,500,min-mae & 500nook   ,1,520,136,800,1 600,min-mae & 600nook   ,1,220,109,800,1 max-mae & 400nook   ,2,140,235,400,1 max-mae & ...




					docs.google.com
				




ah, this! it's for the turnips nook miles achievement, to help me take care of it in one go, and after that i'll be free from turnips!! i did almost all the math by myself :>
(feel free to make a copy for yourself & change the starting prices/profit if u need it)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f5/37/61/f537610b50d9ac2e8682d3923a24c8f2.gif


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				



I was supposed to be watching a video on youtube and...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/GfUubtmOyw0/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

my ****ty art, i guess :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2020)

tried helping mom with unemployment money applications 

copied for a discord reply bc they typed so fast and had to post a thing inbetween


----------



## Clock (Jun 11, 2020)

talk with eachother about nonsense
					

you very well know



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Wanted to go back to this amazing thread


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

https://i.makeagif.com/media/11-25-2018/QJbuiO.gif


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 11, 2020)

!spoilers

It was for a twitch streamer doing a blind playthrough of BOTW


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ScratchyShadowyDassie-size_restricted.gif


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271168819541585920twitter stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/26/0a/52/260a528e873d1c086cd78f3a2c9568b9.gif


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

Its just a white square


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 12, 2020)

You’ve qualified for a Splatoon 2 in-game reward 

I was trying to figure out why I don't have the 12 month membership clothes from nintendo for splatoon i think?


----------



## Clock (Jun 12, 2020)

What?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Scribblenauts


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)

The _*Settebello*_ was a famous[4] Italian high-speed express train that linked Milano Centrale in Milan with Roma Termini station in Rome, via Bologna and Florence. Introduced in 1953, it was operated by the Italian State Railways (FS) and used the distinctive ETR 300-type[2][3][5] electric multiple unit trainsets, featuring observation lounges at the front and rear of the train. When introduced, it "set a standard of speed and luxurious travelling accommodation previously unknown in Italy [and] rivalling anything else on European rails."[2] It was a Trans Europ Express (TEE) from 1974 until its withdrawal, in 1984.


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn%3AANd9GcT05k6I3HtfXErflq-jT_FthptBIKVk1mIpmAR3d9I47E95rvKZ&usqp=CAU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 13, 2020)

muscle in stomach that squeezes when scared

Something my nurse told me about when we were dissecting frogs. I wasn't even scared but I felt sick and missed the class :[


----------



## Alterheld (Jun 13, 2020)

__





						The Bell Tree Forums
					

Animal Crossing forums for trading and meeting New Horizons players online.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



---
fitting. I believe I made a new shortcut and couldn't be bothered to type out the website myself.. but then again, isnt that the point of copy and paste?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Vxx3tu1uqgo/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

tsuchinoko

I think it was for a commission?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

https://46.media.tumblr.com/761acd4cd19bf1ee9f7f00b207d71aba/tumblr_pknm29lhhF1we6z1vo2_540.gif


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

https://image.shutterstock.com/image-photo/young-business-boy-computer-funny-260nw-689957431.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

*Guys am I actually on the dark side? Because I swear I'm actually still sane despite what I've said earlier about my sanity.*

OH NO why did I copy that?


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Viché 

I actually cannot remember where I used her name last night.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 14, 2020)

‘<center>‘

I was on goatlings and writing smth lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/95722031beef3b1948fb116f32a9006c/tumblr_inline_p6nyiq9unj1ua8eh3_500.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2020)

タッキー&翼/Hatachi

searching for copies of said album lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

https://pokefarm.com/upload/Kirbyfan/avatar9.png
		


Yes I use Pokefarm to upload my pictures if I'm not using TBT's uploader.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

__





						So... O'hare has orange teeth.
					

This caught my attention recently and I was thinking about how strange it was because I never noticed it (I never had him in my town though). I'm curious, does anybody know if there's any other villager with different colored teeth?



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I was showing this thread to Rosie lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 14, 2020)

DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete
DeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDeleteDelete

Don't ask


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid II: Return of Samus 

...oh


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

[Removed because its too cringy]


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

Nosegay - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




yeah was looking up a villagers name supposed origin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

lunchables pizza treatza

....oh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I do what I want- I'm a crazy anarchist who's going to take over the octos ome bean at a time.


it's a quote from another thread because I was making something


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

wh- why was I called out-


----------



## Kurb (Jun 15, 2020)

Eine Umfrage vorschlagen
i dunno


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Unofficial Splatoon thread
					

This is just a general meeting place for the Inklings and Octolings! I'm going to put it in the basement because it might get spammy. Please stay on topic!  I hope this is allowed, I'm really sorry if it isn't!  Edit: now revived as the lemon Inkling thread Edit: back to normal



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Wahoo


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

apparently nothing.

but here's what I had before that according to my clipboard manager: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/memoirs-from-xanthye-isle.518650/


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

__





						Splatoon - Splatoon 3 - Wishes, hopes and thoughts
					

Now that the final Splatfest is over, it's only a question of time till Splatoon 3 will be a thing. According  to the development team, a 3. title is not in development yet, but I guess there will be a new Splatoon  game soon or later. For now, how about we talk about our wishes, hopes and...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/xEWeIxr

I was making inkling some for another thread so yeah.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/15/e3/2d/15e32d393ec3856bb78baf74cab93b5d.gif


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 15, 2020)

richard horvitz

I wanted to know if this guy was the voice of Invader Zim. He is.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 15, 2020)

Entering For (Egg/TBT/Both):
Message Y/N:
Comment/Questions:

for a giveaway


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

nichijou


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

icon I used earlier


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Entering For (Egg/TBT/Both):
Message Y/N:
Comment/Questions:

Same reason as Rosie


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Woo-hoo enjoy what I just pasted


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

The reference on the squid tank


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

https://25.media.tumblr.com/ff4bde2dff83f7549773bd8ef816b91e/tumblr_mrqj3wj9et1rc5qp7o1_500.gif


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow how did my drawing make it? >.>


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 18, 2020)

__
		https://speremint.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F616694372022517760

was chatting with someone about canon or headcanon LGBT+ chars in AC, aand sharing fanart in this case ;p


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Its Bob


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Goatlings
					






					www.goatlings.com
				




I just coded his page and I was super proud of it lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## shion (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

ff69b4 

The hex code for hot pink


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Spoiler



<center>
<table bgcolor="bfd8ff" width="600">
<tr>
<td><img src="ht tps://cutekawaiiresources.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/tumblr_lnn19rgexc1qhizsv.gif" width="600" /></td></center>
<tr>
<td><center><b>~SPECTRE 6~</b></center></td></tr>
</center>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
<img src="ht tps://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/690340592353673226/704290115815735354/sdsdfsd.png" width="600" /></tr></td>
<tr>
<td><img src="ht tps://cutekawaiiresources.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/small_divider.png" width="600" /></tr></td>
<tr><td>
<center>“I’ve been on my own since I was seven, ok? If I’d let myself believe my folks were alive, believed they’d come back and save me, I would never have learned to survive.”</center></td></tr></table>
<tr><td>
<p><tr><td>• ᵃʳᵗ ᵇʸ <a href="ht tps://www.goatlings.com/profile/u/66369"> ᴸᵉᵒⁿᴷᵉⁿⁿᵉᵈʸ </a>•</p></td></tr></table></center></tr></td>



Lmao should’ve thought this through better that’s super long


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/204736ecf10baf1954f2e75afb129a75/tumblr_ozy172MNgh1s9w7nuo1_400.gifv


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/81/1a/72/811a72e32be4f65c1e644ebcd575edc4.gif


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

2
its just the number 2


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Spoiler



[/SPOILER



My failed attempt at infinite spoilers


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

funny unexplainable pictures
Oh forgot that showed on my clipboard


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you’re supposed to do is copy them inside one another


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

Hmm, okay. Just asking because one of the sites I joined has mentioned DragonAdopters before.

Okay then... thanks me for copying what I was saying.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Oh.


----------



## marea (Jun 20, 2020)

Pokemon DLC clothes

someone posted about the new ones and i wanted to check them out. I dont know why the font size got so big, and it was even in bold XD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

The "You're Banned" Game
					

Give a reason to ban the person above you.  Ready... start!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




The banned game? I don't even remember this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks, Discord.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee

Couldn't remember the spelling so I had to copy paste her name to put in in my shoutouts


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

tom the cranky cat is very handy. if anyone needs anything to be fixed, they turn to Tom and his quick British wit. rumor has it he is a good singer, But he's careful to not let anyone hear him. he also enjoys talking to Wolfgang.

it's a badly written bio for Tom


----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)

You have clicked 3204 times today, averaging 8.66 clicks per minute. You have got 28 questions incorrect today.


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Its bob, but I don't know how he ended up here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

https://i.makeagif.com/media/11-25-2018/QJbuiO.gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 21, 2020)

oh
oh no


----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

cute video bump.

WELP. ​


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

https://i.redd.it/iceu7f2l548z.png


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

*Ward Edwards* (1927–2005) was an American psychologist, prominent for work on decision theory and on the formulation and revision of beliefs.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

タッキー&翼


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Tcx5YPDk0vA/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Well I had to copy paste anyways


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 23, 2020)

ProbablynotJosuke’s Art Dump
					

Y’all mind if i just throw my drawings here?👁👄👁   And then I became pretty unmotivated for like 2-3 months until mid-April tragic i know  1592865069 And an extra 2 drawings that didn’t fit the above post



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Was sharing my best friend's art dump,, check it out pls


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2020)

clothes by abc | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View clothes, a list by abc containing 70 items




					villagerdb.com
				




was making some new wish lists for when I reset my island xD if you can't tell im aiming for a tropical island/resort


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

ff69b4 

Hex code for hot pink


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 23, 2020)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Kirbyfan's Profile - PokéFarm Q
					

Collect eggs, hatch them and care for the Pokémon that emerge in this free-to-play online game!




					pokefarm.com


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

ima koko kara sekai ga tsunagaru


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

https://em.wattpad.com/aad5029e974045edef74f15f9f71617d2b4b77db/68747470733a2f2f73332e616d617a6f6e6177732e636f6d2f776174747061642d6d656469612d736572766963652f53746f7279496d6167652f6166304c7331586b716232534e773d3d2d3232313137303333372e313433333437323765663434373938382e676966


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/cfac74fa4f34a8de0b8cfcb0096368ca/db3f61cfc7da4be9-ad/s540x810/d81a8fe442a969d75b2e7102d595225dba5339dc.gifv


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/wJXEQMm

i dunno, profile pic stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2020)

タッキー&翼/Hatachi 

ya trying to find aight listings for it


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)

Apr 21, 2019 

For date trading cakes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/cdXltjz


I was showing off my new oc haha


----------



## Zerous (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2020)

lol didn't know posting link made it automatically a pic but yeah it was my recent WDYLL thread



https://imgur.com/lfehX0M


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

ff69b4 

Hex code for hot pink... again.


----------



## marea (Jun 24, 2020)

It was a screenshot i took in my laptop, but it says it is too big when i paste it using ctrl+v, so i guess you seeing it is not meant to be.


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

https://as1.ftcdn.net/jpg/02/55/04/18/500_F_255041829_D1i8xpX8IoKygNU5Ko1nN6EmM2EbNK6R.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

https://24.media.tumblr.com/206131dfe45607bd3c3c69240969b08c/tumblr_mss8tewKyu1s4fjimo1_500.gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler: oop has a swear





__
		https://pukicho.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F181217890080


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/803/762/5a6


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

ff69b4 

Hot pink again...


----------



## Neb (Jun 25, 2020)

https://media.discordapp.net/attach...2100/20200624_045855.jpg?width=785&height=671


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

https://i.imgur.com /lqjtESO.gif

Was being helped with my sig


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2020)

*mars xx* 

Was copy/pasting Discord usernames.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh it's my old lineup lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

*Ory* is a surname, and may refer to;


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5f/81/18/5f8118e1c6c81e8300404e81e7148685.jpg


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 25, 2020)

kabuki

Idk why I had copied that?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

__





						Kirsten  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



Someone was giving away freebies.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/1b/65/5d/1b655d7f30d4076ff2b663297dd6a946.png


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

ñ 


Hey look it's "n-yay"


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

FreeHelium

....oh dear


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

One of the most wholesome videos I've EVER come across


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/animalcrossing/images/6/6a/Sherb3.gif/revision/latest?cb=20200609033159


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

ff69b4 

Hot pink... Don't ask why I need this a lot.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 26, 2020)

Some homophobe was linking and spamming a circus song, so I hit him with another link to see how he responds. :]


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Ah. This. I was saving a screenshot because of the strange text underneath.


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

https://st2.depositphotos.com/2249091/9572/i/950/depositphotos_95727724-stock-photo-bored-kid-in-bad-mood.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

ff69b4 

Ugh, this again.


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

w.f
How did this get here???


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

14㎝ダッフィー ぬいぐるみバッジ用コスチュームです。

とても豪華で可愛いです。

裏地も付けて丁寧にお作り致しました。

☆ジャケット
☆ベスト風ブラウス
☆ベルト
☆ズボン
☆紐靴
☆アクセサリー

剛君ver.衣装1セットのお値段です。


ダッフィーは付きません。 

lol basically someone made clothes for teddy bear based on an idol band lol


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

It's super long, so i'm not gonna post it here
something about thesis


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

*Oblivion Blade of Nulgath (Rare)* 

yeah trying to decide on a rare item i could possibly get so yhea


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

https://i.makeagif.com/media/8-08-2018/8BIj8g.gif


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> One of the most wholesome videos I've EVER come across


THAT'S ONE OF MY FAVORITE VIDEOS EVER




			https://i.ibb.co/f8YF3D2/20200626-112537.jpg
		


I found a floating door in SM64 lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

https://i.redd.it/j9e11yjoj8241.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

https://78.media.tumblr.com/38de9b779db0a71668b9d8a01a3977a8/tumblr_pdpyrnKF791slew45o2_r1_400.gif


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 27, 2020)

lf: Bud, O'Hare, Lyman, Keaton, Goose, Anabelle, June, Melba, Plucky

my dreamies lol xD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/club-penguin-rewritten/images/8/81/Gary10_zpsc8f0d06e.png/revision/latest?cb=20191030185027


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

https://i.redd.it/4cu0tdl7so431.jpg


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

vidoe


----------



## abalonei (Jun 27, 2020)

1NLKD


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> lf: Bud, O'Hare, Lyman, Keaton, Goose, Anabelle, June, Melba, Plucky
> 
> my dreamies lol xD


O'Hare?

N i c e






And this is mine lmao


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/a441f58a61c68e5e42463821a77c0f95/tumblr_meqx0yrGQ11rlg0ybo1_500.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2020)

/join northpointe 

join command for a game lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

You have *13,905* clickstravaganza clicks left. Make sure to use them before the end of July 19th!


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 28, 2020)

#4a0055

Hex code for coding a toyhouse page


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/001/155/822/1c8.png


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

xTech said:


> I voted for tabby just to annoy ohare hehehe.


Ah


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 28, 2020)

cupioromantic  
hmmmmmmm


----------



## namiieco (Jun 28, 2020)

p32nb/revision/3

to learn about alkanes and homologous series and complete and incomplete combustion. 

Please submit your answers to the que


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

https://media3.giphy.com/media/ntrXPwbNOkSBi/source.gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

https://tcrf.net/images/9/9c/Pok%C3%A9mon_Mystery_Dungeon-_Explorers_of_Sky-title.png


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Why is my drawing on the clipboard??


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

https://imgur.com/N8VF7Fd


Oh no


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Oh its an eye...


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/666/083/729.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2020)

*タッキー&翼*


----------



## Mick (Jul 2, 2020)

Buying - Wishlist items! (List is complete for now)
					

You found my trading thread!  Hi. I have a wishlist. Do you have items?  Update: someone is going to get me all of the items on this. Guess that's it for now! https://nook.exchange/u/Michel/wishlist  The colour variations do matter here and I would prefer to trade for TBT but I can do most...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 2, 2020)

I think it's cute 

(I actually can't remember what I was commenting on lmao   )


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

https://66.media.tumblr.com/c0914d51e12d90fa0ce1c46497ea2512/tumblr_ox9qlumwmv1v68t0mo1_250.gifv


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

bakanishi's bday tomorrow huehuehue 


lmaoooo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Heh


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 3, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/data/dbtechShop/itemIcons/0/332.jpg?1586824938
		






I was researching my ideal collectible lineup last night and adding to the bottom of my "My Villagers" signature spoiler so I wouldn't forget. (The thing is that my ideal lineup is impossible because that collectible is non-tradable   )


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

ff69b4 

...this again


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 3, 2020)

*Jean-Louis Deniot* 

I was looking up an influential interior designer lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 4, 2020)

*168cm* 
A character's height


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Sleep deprived Inkling

Don't ask.


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

Its a link to a thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/7b63c7e2-4bf6-4e8b-addc-90c5d76fab93/ddjgfqm-8d1ad23b-0a42-4c53-9879-11afc5f37900.png?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOiIsImlzcyI6InVybjphcHA6Iiwib2JqIjpbW3sicGF0aCI6IlwvZlwvN2I2M2M3ZTItNGJmNi00ZThiLWFkZGMtOTBjNWQ3NmZhYjkzXC9kZGpnZnFtLThkMWFkMjNiLTBhNDItNGM1My05ODc5LTExYWZjNWYzNzkwMC5wbmcifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuOnNlcnZpY2U6ZmlsZS5kb3dubG9hZCJdfQ.qw8Ry7sObYYL_m7qDhji1FllOnc6BPNebaViNNdkXfY


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

S e n d M e m e s
		


Uhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachments/2018062123195200-cba841b50a92a904e313ae06df4ef71a-jpg.283130/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

hallucinogens 
This looks real sus don't it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/5d/91/03/5d9103a1132e06c04fd67997a6d07292.gif


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

*useum*
How did this show up???


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

https://images.lookhuman.com/render/standard/TtIO09NRUq9MxHBsEj6RJ4RHhHsiV1S5/3600-black-z1-t-zelda-is-my-favorite-pokemon.jpg
		


Oh...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Huh
Well


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ESbso1vU8AEveLZ.jpg


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 6, 2020)

lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

__





						last person to post wins
					

wait, why did we change from splatoon to night in the woods? ... or no, back to splatoon



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

_*Under tha Influence*_ is the sixth album by rapper/producer DJ Quik. It was released on June 4, 2002 on Ark 21 and was his first album to be released on an independent record label. The album included the singles "Trouble" featuring AMG, and Put It on Me featuring Dr. Dre. The album debuted at twenty seven on the U.S. _Billboard_ 200 chart, with 41,000 sold in its first-week.[1]


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 9, 2020)

momo yaoyorozu

oh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

ff69b4 

Of course...


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

accidentally promotion for my son
but am i complaining


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

The sport of field lacrosse was played at the 1904 Summer Olympics, which marked the first time that lacrosse had been featured at the Olympic Games. Three teams participated — two from Canada and one from the United States. One of the Canadian teams consisted entirely of Mohawk nation players.[1] The victorious Shamrock Lacrosse Team is more commonly known as the Winnipeg Shamrocks.


----------



## Neb (Jul 9, 2020)

I was sharing a song I liked on Discord.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 9, 2020)

__





						I'll turn any object into Donald trump for free
					

title  pls don't bother asking why I made this im tired



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




uh


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 9, 2020)

Dont judge me i was reliving my childhood by looking at phineas and ferb songs leave me alonee T^T


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 9, 2020)

oh neat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 9, 2020)

“8 am chokes me up with nostalgia”

well, it does, if you’re talking about 8AM the song in NL. I’m watching a funny LPer to decompress


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

ff69b4 

Hot pink hex code again... yep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Ö


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Y̵̨̧̨̨͖͇͖̜͚͓̻̤̘̳̘̜͖̗̯̞͎̳̠̘̞̱̹̖͖͔̙̙̝̰̪̲̦̬͕̖͚̦̠̖̆̑̀̈́͜ͅ
eh...


----------



## dedenne (Jul 10, 2020)

$wish miles edgeworth $nana shimura $kei tsukishima $envy $yu narukami

me playing mudae on discord lmao


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

(I'd ctrl v it, but what's on my clipboard is against the rules)
So here's a copy pasted "g"


----------



## kazaf (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

A boss theme of epic proportions.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

_*What? I just closed snipping tool... What do you mean it saves it when I do that?!*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 11, 2020)

Picrew｜つくってあそべる画像メーカー
					

つくってあそべる画像メーカー「Picrew（ピクルー）」です。自分のイラストで、画像メーカーをつくれる！つくった画像メーカーで、みんなであそべる！




					picrew.me
				



kero kero


----------



## Chinchillin' (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

https://i.redd.it/qolnp58wlpf11.png


----------



## dedenne (Jul 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104385791311011840


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/SyDfY0x


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

ff69b4


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2020)

Dark Holiday Collection Chest 

yeah been lookin up rare items i want and trying to narrow em down c;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 11, 2020)

I got....
I would like to speak with your manager.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone else up for Celtic folk music?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 11, 2020)

stsiehta

Honestly, no idea what it is.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

ff69b4 

I'm not very happy about this being stuck on my clipboard lol.
Why is pink not one of the colors I can choose by default??


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

why is yuta so cute

@milktae


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachments/cftcehi-png.286375/


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

ff69b4


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Rage on mabushii hikari
surudoku me wo somukeru isshun he

I don't really know how to explain this


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Cozi Zuehlsdorff 
oh, haha.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Edit: I thought it was a separate thing, oof. Here’s a legendary seal video then.


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

A guy walked down and into a basement and saw a book about beans. "Beans!" said his dog while eating some carrots. Suddenly a very large cannonball landed where they decided to sit down while enjoying a cup of tea, destroying the million dollar mansion that was about to have a fire. Then a brave person rescued both the carrots and Squipracker. They asked "how did you rescue both of those odd carrots? I said "screw Squipracker and eat these


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 13, 2020)

https://dodo.ac/np/images/thumb/a/ad/ChowPicACNH.png/180px-ChowPicACNH.png


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 13, 2020)

brandon rogers is a comedic genius

...... wait am i even allowed to post this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

The Game (mind game) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




>:3


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

unabashedly love the fruit 

fröot ninja


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

𝐵𝑜𝒷


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 15, 2020)

I COPIED THIS LIKE TWO DAYS AGO TO SEND TO MY FRIENDS WHO HAVE A HAMSTER LMAO


----------



## milktae (Jul 15, 2020)

My dad knew I liked beans so he was just like playing with beans and then he dropped a rock and then it slid and then hot water started falling and then-
 COFFEE ​


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Uh so this is pretty cool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Listen to it, if ya like jpop


----------



## seularin (Jul 15, 2020)

HE WATCHED HENT

i didnt finish it for the sake of the children, yw


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

YES SPLATOON TIME
Hopefully my internet doesn't stop me please....

Well... I was supposed to play Splatoon 2, but I have NAT D even though my internet is ok...
But before it was NAT A ;;


----------



## pipty (Jul 15, 2020)

How to clean your jewellery: Using toothpaste or vinegar may do more harm than good
					

Whether it’s costume jewellery, a family heirloom or your wedding ring, your baubles need some TLC to last longer. Here are simple tips on how to clean your bling.




					cnalifestyle.channelnewsasia.com
				




Yeah idk


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

It was a Bit.ly link, but I don't want to get in trouble


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

FF69B4


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 16, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/DvqYXOb

My Tomodachi mii qr code haha


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 16, 2020)

9

I have no idea why my clipboard is just a single number.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 17, 2020)

hulsinating

Uhh I forgot how to spell it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 17, 2020)

What did you collect?

i think this was for an early 00s thing i was writing
not gonna say much outside of that


----------



## dedenne (Jul 17, 2020)

404 Kurisutina Not Found#2931

my discord lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Dr. Heinz Doofenshmirtz


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMVFhUXGBcVGBYYFxgWFxgXGBcXFxoVFhUYHSggGBolGxUVITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0lHyUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0vLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIARMAtwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIEBQYHAwj/xABEEAACAQIDBQUFBAgEBgMBAAABAhEAAwQSIQUGMUFRImFxgZETMqGxwQdCUvAUI2JygpKi0bLC4fEkM0NTo7MVg5M0/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQMAAgQFBv/EADERAAICAQMCBQIFAwUAAAAAAAABAhEDEiExBEETIjJhcVGBBRShsdGRwfAjJDNC8f/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A3ChNHRVCABmhNFB60PGoQOjrmONLFQgdChQqEG155OUUk4cnmKXhBxpxRAtyOuLGlINOsZxFNqKKsKaImgxooogDpLGgaid6No+wwt26OIUhf3m0HxNFAbpGa/aTvIb104e2f1dsw0cGccSe4cB3zUVZ3Cxhwz4prYRFXPDnK7D9lI+cTyrRPs23GVFXF4lc11u1bRtcgOodgeLniJ4ePC3bzYtQiWSAxvMFg8gO0W8svxFM1JPShWl6XJmSYr7PLVvD+1uXWkKGIyiNY0HrVO2js+ypHsmLdSR/atp3nvhLYB4CXI/Ztif8RQedYyVk6CpKO6lZFPsNBhQRqK4XMEyHPbPDlU6lvSgmH1kcKjQVI77Ly4i3nGjjRuoPXzFCudkfo10XQOw4IYd/EfH60KS9S2Q1OL5PStChQqowKaFHRGoQKKVSSaMVCB0KFCoQav2TPI/mKM4nurpibAdSjcCI7/EHkayzefDYzD3Cov3cn3TmbUdxnj3UyEdQrJNw4RpFxyTXMmsQxW1MQP8Ar3ientG085qPu7QvHi9w+LsfrTfB9xPjP6fqb7IHMUhryjiyjzFefbl9jxJ9aSEY/dn41PCB4z+hvlzaFkcbtsfxr/emN+3ZxrW7IuI6rcW7cVWDSqagEDkXyDzrExgbp4WnPgjH6Von2O2mt3MVntsrZbQGZSNJeePgtBw0qwqTk6ZqV67HjWf4m+bu2CA0rYsQRyDu2vnAFXO43Ek99Z3uKZOMxTe691yCdTlX/WaXBblsztpDb7Qcdo6zxK2h5frH+dseVUHC25NS+9uJLXFQ8QMzfv3DnI8pA8qa4NIFPlzQuPFihbqRwmG7qTgsPOtTuEwlSitkc2zQ6NbPcR6/7iip9t7aSYQKxGZmEBR48T3UKlIspNGzUK52rysJUg10rIbQURo6I1CBEUYoUBUIHQoUi9dCqWJgAEk9wqEFzUdtjaOGtJ/xD2wp0h4M92U8azPebe/EXS9u2SASMoXj2SOY48KzbbePvXCTcYkkdepzVohhX/ZiJTm15V/U1nF79bJUwMKLg6+yt/AMad4TfPZjLmt2LSxxVraq4/hVSI86wC3dPH8mndnEkEMpIYa9f960acae918iF4rXKv4N4TfrCg6LbH8Ef1CflU5sveuxccW4ykwAR7hLGAASASZgaA8a883d58VwF3L3rasg+TBMw9ad2t/L4w5sXVS6VZLtm6VC3LV226uGzAdoHLB4GCdarl8F7RjX3s04k4p65avhV+tv9vuemrtyBTNjrNQ+7289jHW/aWXBMDMn3kJ5EfWpY1jotdjfHgFGHVSPUVSsDhxhsAttjxLZj3SWY/yg+tXS+dKzzfvHZbQQcSMv8xlvgAPOmY+RORWUW5cN26znizE+pqRsWpIFNsFYgT1qe2XhOdMRSW2w92dhOVP9oYxMNaNx+WgHNjyArsWS1bNxyAqiSazDePbbYm5mOiDRF6Dqe80XsVSsbbU2i9+41xzqeA5AcgKOo8mjqoxFy2FvHds/8i/oPuE5k9DqPKr/ALH+0kcMTaK/tp2l8SPeHxrDbeMbmFbxEH+ZYNSeE2my8/4XOnk/960z0T5Rkh4kPS9j0ps3a9m+ua1cVh3GnwrzXh9qFGzqLqN+NZHxXiKvG6/2g39Fdkvd0hH0+B+FZp4K9LNOPqW/UjXCKRbsqDIFQ2yt6bF2ATkf8Laa93XyqbRgeFZ3Frk1RlGXAqqNv3vGARhLZ/WOwUiOOmaPCInxA61bNs44WLL3fwjQdTwA9SKxDda7+lbUa47T7INcZieLEwOPDtMxjuq0FuFqy7//AASWrRVRL5dWOpJGvHpIrKNv4Ug3WA7KuR4LJynwjTyrdGINZ/vFs+3ZvMbg/UXAyMRqQGOZWA/Zct5EdKtKQ7HBNUZK9uKTmipTaGGKE2ypIk+zeIzDp3+HEVD3SRoeWlOU7RmlDS9hRem1w+lGW1o31FKeweSZ3N3gfB4hbimBOusDz/ZPA9xniBXpuziVdFuKeyyhh4ESPhXkYCK13Ye8b3tkWsOrEXA7Yd2HEW0AbQ9SjIvrUjBzkkhebJHFBzlwi07X37QObeGtNfZTDODFsHmM33iO71rNd7tvl7oJ1UTMCIZjqI7gAPKtP2Vsq1bwtpVUDskwOZ/3qn777Cb2TOy21GcZQmpiDxbnS8fiSzPGlsu9/Pavb6inkj4ayN9rG272IXEZEBEdefhVuw2GCAltAOJPKKyzdS4bOKRZ0Yx58jVl353i9sWsYdlyqua40gBiOKg8/rWhwcJUBSU1ZG73byfpD5EMWVOn7R/Ee7pVaa4KbM1cyTVWxijQ6N0UVNIoULDRM4fAg8a4Y2xGgJ86VhduqPeUjw1oYnaFptZ+Bpm+oS/SRAutOhI8DTy0x7JLmZ75HfNNraa0+tXSFC6e8GHlTNKa3YpyrhGh7s453DJeIbQMpgajgZ7x9at2z9o3LXuXCAOTdpfjw9ayF8begspyxxIOsdPgKF0Yi8rs1xiFEkZiBGnLzpbpLdgU3fFGnfaHvhODyQuZmAlWkaA8vzxqh7j4vCphrr3tbjXivGDARSsddWb41XNpW2S1lIg5p9RI+VT/ANmu7Rvo+IJK5Hyoe/L2tDodGA9aWqOhDU0q5NC3Q2vbus9tGYhRmhplQYjjyMihvBjLZJzCQiljPAAfkU5wGxUwdtmQdtwATzheC/E01w+FS7qQCDoRxHXWlzSs3Y4urKVtrbDLaUXbDezcZkBCjTkVWcw8aqO01Rxntz+0DxBHXv1rZ8RuvZcANJA4CSQPD4VWt6d3LNq0Sixx9T/pNGUkuBccUt7Zkz0C2nnSry6muJP58qs2Z0twy1XL7OCzNdRVLN2SqDiSZBPwGtUipXd7bV3C3Xey2VntvaJ5gNBkd4IEGjGbg9S7Cs/TrqIPE+9fuaHtTbuKw7C3ntBoIChg5ADGQ3IHupt/8pev9m6xIkSsAfKq7+gIUUlQWa3nmTmLcZnhTyxjWGDS7HaBa2XJHiD1mmeNPVbZTJ+H4seKodtt/wD32Oe27dtGypOYcSDw7qiGUUh786k/Gu2zcBexL5LFtrjdF5eJ4KPE1WU3J2yuPGoRpHEqKQY8TU025+OBIazEcRnWfnQG6eM4C2o/jE+tVos5JHLd/ZK3rmVzpBOUannRVqm732ZewfN7QqAigvIl2I7UdFmI8KFVns+UWg21bizMr/2e4teHs2/iI+Ypne3Oxo19gT+6yn61vSkE+7S71sRwrQ2voKSfNnnR9i4leNi6P4T9Ka3LTr7ysPEEfOt8u5Z5U0xCKelXUExTyUYgm0HH3jroae2du3FDKIhhB8K1u1sD9IzR7NVXiWthySeQGlUjGthLV25avW7ZKmAypEjrAOlU8OF6UwyT0a3HYgbm0VvKUKwxiDM6itk+zjDKmzcOOodj4tcc1QcPu/h7gF2zbJUQxZXjLr0Jq4bkbQ/4M5e0LV29bgamA5cQPBhSZpRdJm3pm9PDQ/25hsSTFtlHvQSJHcCJ4dYrvsPBsGcsuVdAo+ZA5Cm13bl0NDWWjrlMfzSa64beSydDKnoQfmBSZRp2dV48kcfH9CdYaVSd/niyfH6MPnVlt4skSaqX2gXAMLcJ7gPEkR8ao3YtNqzIbxEmmbfOnDDQDrrSLay3cPpTbMVBBa554aeh+VOLxifL4imZMk1CWXIEsqj2rhCBCxyI4A06xWFT9BfIGhbizNN/YllBtsBbWLaOSFDnUiAdZ5RVzwnsMLs5Bfudu8xulW1JysbZy9wgetM06a9zNl6nJmbT7e38GXHD9xr1Fu/s6zYs2ktWlVSgJygATA49SZrEMRjrDSys0Hh2Bp61t9m83s1hoGXkO7ShOPFC+nmm2Q+KT9Y/l9aaXVqE3+xFxLyZHZQVMwYkzVSuYy9/3bn8xp8cbasx5usjCbi0bThr7PhUkZiVUnpyoU2wu0gMNZMqpyqACePZEwOfGjrlvC5OztwzJRRDJjzPHTwqJ2zvR7O4tlVe7cbhbQAmOpmnNqSYg+QmoPZ+GvWNpXbl6ywRrZysRPZ01WPDhxrp55LHHVRi6bG8s9LZJ4e+LgzLPMEHQgjQqR1BrumHLCANeVVPdXay3buJOZUm6WAY5dOE69Yq0WdoKjT7VSOYCs3oYp2NuUUxGWMYTaK/vbt84S2bYBF19RDe7HMjnWV3rrMxYmSTJ6+NXD7TMWL14XEHYUezzHSWAk6edUo0vIqkxsJOUV9OxL7E2s9pok5DMidNRxNXrcXafscU+GbRboFy3P41LEjxKn+issGpA6mPWrXt0lcjoxVkClW5qymQfiKRJps6XT9PkngnkXEa/W/4NaxWyiXJKhgTI/I405XCZBogHlFMd3t77OIw6Xcyh4AdJ1VxxHhzB6GnWL3is5ffX1pM2OWWcooTcB51RvtHvFvZWF+82Y+X5J8qldo71IPd17hVS2hiHv3M8QeANKXJHLYq22LAS6AOED+1Mw0KatOL2GWUuTLVU8XoSKbGVmeS7iblyfz+etItDtCkTSkaCKsLLLu3i8k5lDBCGCkSATpPdrT27jvadkjRPdnUATOnnTHdW8PbEMQAwI1iCRqAZqf3gwNwWrd23bkdoMyJosNADwNOZ161qjicvMjHPPX+m/8AL5IbenabMltxGZlIaOqnpyr0Fsu5mw1s9ban+kV5juWi7SQYiCepr0PsW5c/R8OUYZQgDqRqy5BEGdCNKq03yBaY7L7kNv5cAuW5thpU6ksI1HQ1UL2JH/aQebf3q/7y21OJw0kgnNAiQfEzpWXb67cui5ewwf8AVhz2cq6AHQAxMedOg/Kc7LgeTNL+F9EcjvQbbALLASQJOUEwDEnoB6UKp7NQpOmP0Os3KW7Z6J3UvF8Wysztkt59T2e0coEDnxqz7QthkzaHKdfA8ap+yNpNae4FWZUa+BMifA1aNnXFuqxynIVI1iDxB09arlac2mXxXGClEz8blpZxQvI2YX/akLEezI1meamixGIkBYAy+p8avGMZLWTMWKkeyHD3iNPPSs/tlJ/W3AignMzHhlJB8TpTsUo+lfJn6iMn5/sVHeLGZ/a4ZVzFrvtFgaiF1ju0qmPI0rTt4N7MI1209qyT7MklgFRmgQBPGPGo3F7x4S5OayysecKfrS+octmo79/7D8EIu1Kapcf3KjsLZ5uvJkKozE9dRpVo2xgXOH9tAyZskzrPCI8wfKl7ANs+2uqR2QgVToYLdrTpGlTVywGwt+0gZwwS7bAE5WBhlbwis6Te/wBOUer6aMY/hOTw923u/j/P3M42SpGIsjUTdtqe8FwIPdWvbT3aQkECPDSstsrGJttwy3bbH+FgT8jW/FQyiqT5OBDYpFrdxF1iuVzBKDAq14mzUPfsa0mVj1TIzF2QLZ8KyzbSRdbxNa5tMQh8D8qyPbjg3X15j5VbHyKycEeKWorvh9n3bmtu1ccfsozfIVI4fdbGkT+iX/O2w+YptoRRHqxBBFabsDFv7MXbdx1JA1VoHfI4HWeNU+1uVtCP/wCV9erIPgW0q5bo7t4y3adLtrJqCsvbMjn7rGPOtODNBbSaMXVYZvzRTsXtK6l1Ju2VzKQWuWlVLjgnKQy+4TqNYq2bJ3gw9u2ts+1UKIBZAeUfcJ+VQ77tX2BEoJ6sfoDTk7u3APeT+r+1Nnmw8akKxYM3LiyR2ti7V7EYd0vW4ScwZsja9A0TWJ70YoXMZiHUyDcYDvAMSPGJq97dvGxbuExKjyJOg495FZYDQlSSovjx1KUnz/n8CjQoFhQpY83/AGTqznoB/f6Vn28W1cTh8ZdNu49oHK2VGIBBUEFhwJrRd3bWdnXjw+o+tUb7VsPGOux+C3/hiq6m+q0rjSysnp6bnuV/Hbcv3QGuXrjZSGUFjAYcCANJobN2Zisczez7UEZmZwAC0kcTJmDwBqGdiVUDrWh/ZMMrYhTxy2jrI+9eUxI4aR4g1ozZfDg5RQvBi1yqRG2/szxZ967YX+Jz/kp1b+yy4fexSDwtlvmwrTJptj8YbeQBCxZoAGnSdYOsHQfIAkcz83lfB0Py+NFJw32XopB/SnnqqBf8xq0pu5aWybKNcQMIZwyl25SSVgeQAqYoUt9RkfcfDyRcYtpPlW6fyiqr9n+C1kXGkZdXjmDPZA10495qy4a0EUIswBGpk+p40nFuVykHTOoPeGOWPVh6V1IpUpzfciSCYLzjzoCyv4V9BQdAwg0pFgRVNUrLbHN8Oh4qv8oP0rj+goDIC/yinVCaDIJW3w4mOEmlURaKSjhgCDIIBB7jqDUIKFFRzSSagQE0U0RNJJoEMy+1m5lYL/3MreSiD8azcGtR+03Yr37tt0YSLcZToD2iePI8KzPFYV7Ri4pU9/PwPA12YNvHF+xzZJKcl7jaio3NFVbLUbdvLtNLFhmthple0WysdfugcKzrae12vZmJZo7Mscxgd51qI9piMW8du63wH0FS52QcNkF6Dm7TKDAA6ZqtDqI+LpvzNPb4E5MHkvsmtxjgT2MxHPTT7pOUk6gAa8SQOU6mLn9kd0e3uqI7VkN4lLpBJIAB1ccM0AqJ0gUvFsCSCNANVC5iFAMlbfBQFeZYz2OI1FWn7K7p/TXJgzbcOR2iHzITNwDLDFHYBSRp3UM7uDQ7DGpGuCk33IVivEKSB3gaT50c0JrlG4UjSARzg+tHNNcAf1aj8IyHxTsn4qacTUYDjtH/AJbnoMw8V7Q+IpxNIYToeenrXHAsTbSeOVZ8QIPxmp2IOC0amjJpleQNdCtqoUsF5E5gCSOcCP5qPB9lnSdFIK9wYTl8jMDkCooUEF23nushZgqojQrFCSxcSWWG+4BAPXjpDqIrliMOjxmVWiYJAMTx+lN7lj2fatjQe9bHBh+yPusO7Q8DyIOzIO7t1VBZiABxJIAHiTTHZWMtm3bVbiMQMghgxOXszpyOXjTkqjgEhWGjKSARqNCJ7j8a54EBfaIAAFcwBoIZVf5s3pQXBBzRE0RNJJoFgyaQTRMaSTQCQG9R1tn94f4f71E4fCW7qkXFDL0InrUtvZGW33sR/SW+Smo3CyqA95rqxl/s/wBP1MeOKfWfa/0KhvBsDD2zKKR3ZiR8TQpe+F8hQRzMUKTjxykrsdlnCMqo1LZO7du0oCoEXoBqfGqz9qaJaSzAAYkmfdhVAntxIMleGuhjrWmkVT9/NkjFKLYIW4gzW3IBysfHgDA4a1Xpehw9L5lvLvJ8meefJnent9DEbmkEwFkHtApbJBkdgdu5r7VJ5Bl4cKsn2cvl2hZBJkrdQZtGgWz2MgnKVZG94iQRUBjcK9u4yMpV9ZX37kdte3caAAVbUjSMpipbci4Fx9nrn1CjNEh0zXLh4ke0KmIBlTWnJvFghs0bcKOaTNHNcs2HHBmM69HP9QFz5ufSnFN0Qh2adGC6d4zSfQr6V2qNkFU3wHukdHuD+tiPgRXaaZoLqs8KhVmzKS5XTIgIgKeak+dREHV20GgyQRMEcRPEa6EcOPQdKFm0FEDmSSSZJPUnmf7Vxi6SDmtgTqMrMSOgbMI8YNOCajIKmm2KxWXsrrcPur/mb8KjmfmYFd642LCIIRQoJkwOJ6k8z40EQVh7WRFUGcqhZ6wAJ+Fc1BF1zGhRPCQXn4FfSus0malhFE0kmiJpDNQCGxpLGklqSTQCQu+DRZR/w3rRPgx9mfhcprtOEQL0FOd8LHtMHeUccsjWNQwP0qI2njAFJYyFEk9YHGK2YpXj0+4IqpOXsUzezFBnFv8ADqfE8vT50KhcXfzMztxYk0K6EUoqjmzk5ybPUU1V9q3pvtr0/wAIqdd58KquLebz+J+GlLz7RH9JDzX7EfvTsFMVbgyrgdlgSNYYDMB7wGY+p6mc82bh7mHx1hXBBW/bOUAraALxKkmXgMYJ/CQZArWGNQm2kRspZQcrB1nkwMgg8qRrpD5YrdouZNCaJzrRZqwFxU0c0iaGagQXRzSAaGaiQXNCmuLuHRVMFjE/hAEs3poO9hSTg1A7HYP4hxnq34/4pmoAd0kmuVl2KgsAGgSBqAY1APSaMmgEVNEaTNJJqBFT31zY99Ca5sahA5FN3uxcVeRRz5gpHwJpbiabYrRrZ/aKnzRvqoqIjD2mJs3Bpqjj+k1QN4L8WD3qPjFX+4pII66Vl28N6bSjrl+Vaem5+5WbqD+CsMTQozNCukc49Ls9VNXliepJqex12LbHuj10+tVuwdaV1T4Rv6VcsfXH0qv7av6GpjFPAqobfxUA1nfA26NNtPKg9QD8KabQxZVcy/hucvvKuYfBWpOw72fDWG/Fatn+gVz2hYuMBLqBmgBUMjMrJqSxn3ugrGl5tyrexKE1wtYwHL2WAb3WMQdJGgMrI4THrpUY1/NZaHcl7ZCllhSSpMKQqgnpr4TTtrSlM7uzKALnHKoC9oHKkTwnWeFSq5BZIzRTSc1FmqgTkut1j+FQo8WOZvgLfpXeaaYY9q7++P8A1267k0WRCyaSTTX2t38Cf/oY/wAE/Ck2MQxZlcAFQraMWkNmjio5qalEHWauVzEqpVSQC0hR1IEkDyqLa+BiGbMPu2Ss8iqurBf3nA/i7q77Sthjbn8UTzEqxBE8CGCxVtO4LO+KxgRkUgnO0T+EdT3Ziq+Liue0LrKhKkAyvESIzDNIkfdnnTS6rvnDCGVAFYe6XktmXpqiGOXfxpyzC7bjXK6/Bh/Y1NlQUGLbcTcPflVQPDUE/Gue0T2J6MjeQdc39M1zwA7AYliSAGzMSAyyGAnQazw6V0vwy+7mBgaEcGIBPHgAZ8BpU4ZBeesk3neLhQciw9DFa3NZHvTdK4y+CFYZzxE8QG48R71aOkS1bis7ahsQhY0K7Wmtz2gwHQH5EzGvdQrpV7mC/Y3TbNyLcdSP7/SobDPT/bTaKOpPwH+tRyaCs/Ves6fS+gPH3oFUPeO/xq2bRv6VQdsXZY0vH5pAzvTFmu7l3s2Bw5n/AKeX+Ulf8tSO0VY2yF49kjyYH5Cq/wDZ1dnAWh0Nwf8AkY/WrLmrDkdZH8hjvFEfbP8AwaN+GzbceKIrg+qinf6GOGZskyEkZeMxwmO6Y8tKRZw2Wz7KZAUoOXZ1CjyWB5V1w7HKuYQYEjjBjUT40HL6BSO80KRmpJaqhOVj37g6sG9UUf5TXembGLv76x5oSY8SHP8ALXcGiwI6edM3YC8P2rZ/oZY/9hrqTTLEXgXQj7r5G04Zrcx36lOFSJGLw1pHVyyg5muAnnAYpE+C1yuXSbTTq1phMCSxQq482WNP2iKcJlQQIAlm482YsePeTR+1H+1HVuSjqXprg3hSv4GK+A4qP5CtLLdx+XzpE6kgCTE98cOFBPYghsNbktkSSZJyiSTrJMV0muTv+YpBPfRIdGasx39w+TFE/jAafIA/KtJjvNZ/9o4/XW+ns/8AMZ+laeldT+wnOriVWxcCmSgcfhJIHjKkGhXM91Ct5lNp2rcll8DXN8IxGhim2OuwVPjUlgcRmFV6iK8Rpm3ppPw1RVNsYW6JiD6iqXtKw6wWUiSdeVbFiMKGFQe0dlK6FGGh/MjvoYYJPYp1Dk0dfsyY/oX/ANrx4dn6zVsLVWN0MMbGH9lmBKsxPmSR8KmWunrXM6pacrQ3FvBMez4/OkG8KZs1JBHdWexlDs4gfmKL9IpoxoZ6moOkXi2Zh2YzA5l6SJ0J6EEjzorOMDCQSOoIAIPQiNDSbcsYXX5DxpLX7VslmANyIzQJjoD0p2ODmvYOmg8VeIUkDwLMQJ8BqfAcaghta0ysqwSjK7NM5iHDEk+XLSOFc8VnxWYSRbPPr4D606wWy7VtcoURznn46a1aThFUuQyUa25JZcT0jyFGb9N16/Hl6mmt/allJL3EEdWHyFLVsWyR9pXNrtQN3e7CiYcnlopI9aRgd57d7N7MMQokkiBr9dDTI4pvZIo5xXcng/59aAuc6r+0NuOj5BbB0mSTz7orkNrXTwCjyJq7wTT3IpJ8FoHU+QqifaSoz2SOauPQr/c1L3do3iJzAeAFUveO8zupZiTrx+g5U7BjcZWLy+kiWeioismKFa/N2MvlNgx2FLpA4jUd/dUds3HFTlPKpkNTPH4Bbmo7L9eviOda+p6fX5o8gwZ9Gz4JfDYoEV2e0GqmWNom2xRiJUwdam8JtUHnXOtwdM6XlmrRINZyEnrRNd0ml276tx1px7BGGgHpFZ8uF5ZuVgS0qkMFxKn7wnxFL9sB94eWvyruuCtjgonwohZE0PysV3Db+hxF0n3VZvAR8WinljAs2rdkdOJ9eFdWugLpApjjtsqLZgHNwHQmrfl8cWXjdHbam0LdlMqkDqfrNVW9Za5Nx5S3x195/XgO7iaf4SwD+uv+KryH9zTbF4i5fbsW2YDh2THiCdPOm6dWwJSUUdMLce4QlolBpLniB4RUfvgiKoCXL8nQFbjdrTjl4AT61Y8JhRZtZrxC6TkH+brUbsrCfpLvdeIQHKJBiQeI5GB86asUFsl9zLrrz5PhIy58S5zS7kQdJJ4jvnSTx6Ug29CYGnZ5RJPATOggme+nW27arfuKAAARpoBogMRpE+NcFBAgTIPQkFmMcIInL+TVISUoqS7i8kXGTi+wjv7gQTp7oyghoGk/KrNucyReX7xA5z2RIHpPLSCKrYXnBEiCCpOkCDIAmfe9Kf7v4sWsQhaApBRtZAB58TGuUzTsbqSYuStFnx4m4p/ZWu1tda44pe0vcCPRjTi2hmh1C87NHT1pHToMtVbb2CBtNc1lHA7oMfU1arqnLUNilDYe+D+SACPjUwxuVezD1DqGxTbY50KNjQpydGKrNfWaOK5B6J7mnGukZ2UreftXWuK0EdkRpw+dI2BiLtxymmi5s3CeVRmNxBzFSZIJHxinG7WJC3u0Y0I/0+FYJ6MmShmGWSEbstKbQa2wVyATqNRqOoqbwe05qhbzXc1wcYCgHthRxJPefCmWB2jdQjIcwGmUA5NSI7bGRqWXyHGs2TEoyaib8XUNpajVhjRRNjelUjC7zIw1lWgEx2l1A1zcABOsxFEd501hjA0Jy6TBIExzg+lJ0s0+NGi1373PMR+elc0xttTqM58DpVVubeXSXOusZSDEAyRpAggyalLS3vAdaXkyRh6nXyXxKWT0KyWw6m8+e6MtpeC9fGpLFbdVVyWQJ4d3TjwFNdm7INxS1xiSPunQcOY9KhVdkPBCNJU+WkTWjEk+XQjPOUfTGyfwmxbl0+0uMjNMhZJUDvjiZjuFWY4UpZuSAIRogz9091VHAbUtkqrWAJIWQxETofKJq0XlVLN7JOttuJJ/EdJ72Pw6VplFRxuvozmqUp5o6+bRhG3D/wATd1jtxx6SNZ/IFNND+HWPwCCwHfoJXyB76c7WJa/e4++eE8jqPOM3lTcsYMsTqW7WXUkce0TxSfOKxYV/px+EbMzvJJ+7CkGcscSIKg6GQOAOuseJWOoJ15RqdI0GukHIO4/E9KXM6TPdLHkIEKANewvitIfoQBwGoyyOWg0GgU9deOtNFlxw7ylluqgnzVD/AHqXsLUBs95s2T5cZ4Zx8lFWHDcKZl7F8AvGHSqhtrGQhtj7zZj4AcPWPSrXjjpVH26e0PP6UrG6kMzq4EWxoUljQq7ZlSNamkk0KFdcyFI3qsKtyVABOpjmetMtmibinuoUK50/+R/Joj6Ud9vGGJAE9nUgHkTzplgF9qf1hLRmiSf+3cPzRfShQquT1ll6Ro90kgHhxgAKNQoOg01yj0p3i1C3boA0tTkB1CxdXSDxHabQ9aFClvuWfI0ViEJ5yonnBVwRPGI0irrsraN1lXM06LyHQd1ChXP/ABCKeNNo6f4ZJrI6ZadjYhvaROhXXygD4U+xmGXpxOvHmdaOhTOh83TrVvz+7NfWeXO69v2Ge0cIg4KNY5VGWLzQRmaDykgeEUVCsn4r5VHTtya+j3Tv2M9x6j2twx95j/5iPlTH2p14dNABzzdOo+nChQrpQ9C+DzeT1v5HWH7XvEnVeZ+84J9TrTe8xUkA6dOI4d9ChVxZasJ/ybH7oPmSf7mrFheAo6FNy9vhDMHc5486VSNvcR5/SjoUiPqHZvQRBo6FCrGU/9k=
Uh...


----------



## dedenne (Jul 17, 2020)

since he’s uno


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

The Bell System: Sending Bells and Collectibles to Another User (Updated for TBT 3.0)
					

Sending Bells to Another User  For information on what exactly TBT Bells are, please see this page.  This guide will explain to you how you can send TBT Bells or collectibles to another user in exchange for goods and services!  This section of the guide will explain to you how you can send TBT...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/252147970047344640/733407657377005718/e84180aa3971c04fdd555448f464404f.png
		


yeah lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Animal crossing
Undertale
Puyo Puyo Tetris
Mario
Doki Doki Literature Club im way to young for that tho-
Geometry dash
Gacha Life/Verse/Studio blehhhh
Roblox
Splatoon
Pikmin
My little pony
Steven Universe
LPS (Littlest pet shop)
Warrior cats literally haven't even read it

All my old obsessions..


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 17, 2020)

sounds I'm red I'll do I need I fed him in look really I'm I'll let him red to

uhhhh w h a t


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 19, 2020)

https://i.redd.it/3x31l6uvfnb51.png
		


uh yeah


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Honestly, this is one of the best SNES boss themes despite me never playing this game. Just wait for 25-30 seconds for the spoopy music to end before the epicness starts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/303870107975811074/734429894871875594/g8rldnhcmtb51.png


----------



## Kurb (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't remember copying this


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

FF69B4 

...as usual


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

_*Neoperiboeum juanitae*_ is a species of beetle in the family Cerambycidae. It was described by Chemsak in 1991.[1]


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

...Yes. This is happening. Yay.


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

An animated sketch
					

Draw sketches and share replays with friends!




					sketchtoy.com


----------



## dedenne (Jul 21, 2020)

kazuma


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Whats on my clipboard is a password, no I will not CTRL V it here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

FF69B4


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

スーパーイカメーカー
					






					ikasu.lealog.net
				




just the Splatoon link


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 21, 2020)

60000000


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> I lose
> 
> 
> 
> Time to breathn't



[OTE="Saltyy, post: 9377509, member: 142432"]

Time to liven't

[/QUOTE]



Rosie977 said:


> No you don't understand. It's our duty to sacrifice ourselves for the sake of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[QTE="Saltyy, post: 9377517, member: 142432"]

Time to undrownen't

[/QUOTE]



Rosie977 said:


> existn't



[QTE="Saltyy, post: 9377529, member: 142432"]

Find diamondsn't

[/QUOTE]



Rosie977 said:


> I'll take the forest with me then
> 
> 
> 
> Opposite of deadn't





Rosie977 said:


> unburnn't
> 
> 
> 
> wait does that even make sense?


----------



## milktae (Jul 22, 2020)

i don’t remember this @seularin


----------



## seularin (Jul 22, 2020)

milktae said:


> View attachment 290284
> i don’t remember this @seularin


whered u find that pic of me


----------



## milktae (Jul 22, 2020)

seularin said:


> whered u find that pic of me


I was looking at limitless era mark on pintrest lmao


----------



## IonicKarma (Jul 22, 2020)

popipa
pipopa
popipapopipopa


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

_*Ilex tugitakayamensis*_ is a species of plant in the family Aquifoliaceae. It is endemic to Taiwan.[1]


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

oh


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

FF69B4


----------



## dedenne (Jul 23, 2020)

madeyoulook


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

A guy walked down and into a basement and saw a book about beans. "Beans!" said his dog while eating some carrots. Suddenly a very large cannonball landed where they decided to sit down while enjoying a cup of tea, destroying the million dollar mansion that was about to have a fire. Then a brave person rescued both the carrots and Squipracker. They asked "how did you rescue both of those odd carrots?". I said "screw Squipracker and eat these expired old carrots now!" They did want to move up to the second floor but instead attacked the poor kitten that was eating a smelly fish. They yelled "What the hell is going on there? Are octopi outside walking on sharp nails?" Then a rocket shot blue goo all over the mall food court but beans saved the lost boy from his


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2020)

*Japheth Lactaotao Lonzanida*

's a tie-dye artist


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 24, 2020)

(17 pending-sold)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 24, 2020)

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Clock (Jul 25, 2020)

*Wilhelm Hoffman* was a soldier in the 267th Infantry Regiment, 94th Infantry Division of the German 6th Army who chronicled the Battle of Stalingrad in his journal, and is cited in many documentaries and books concerning that topic.[1][2]   His journal provides a firsthand account of what the German 6th Army was experiencing and how they were coping with the situation, without the outside interpretive influence of propaganda and censorship. Although it is limited in information because it only gives the account of one person, it is still one of the few unaltered German accounts to survive World War II.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

lmfaooooo


----------



## dedenne (Jul 25, 2020)

Special Research for Day 1 for Pokémon GO Fest. You must have a ticket and log in during the event to obtain this Special Research.

Event Details (so far): https://t.co/KOW6hVcmvU


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

__





						This item is unavailable | Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Irelia (Jul 26, 2020)

𝓇𝒶𝓂𝑒𝓃


----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2020)

took it off cause it was for discord lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

The family *Proteidae* is a group of aquatic salamanders found today in the Balkan Peninsula and North America.  The range of the genus _Necturus_ runs from southern central Canada, through the midwestern United States, east to North Carolina and south to Georgia and Mississippi.[1]  The range of the olm, the only extant member of the genus _Proteus_, is limited to the Western Balkans.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

oh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

why is that on my ctrl v lolll


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

__





						Shop - (Open)1 NMT/1 TBT Crafting service for rare diys!
					

For a starry garland, I cannot provide materials. if you bring materials, 1 nmt      For mermaid flooring, if i provide materials, 8 nmt, if you provide them, 1 nmt    For Outdoor picnic set, if I provide materials, 8 nmt, if you provide them, 1 nmt    For cherry blossom bonsai, if I provide...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## kikotoot (Jul 30, 2020)

Cutter lemon eucalyptus insect repellen

edit: I'm going camping soon


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

https://i0.wp.com/findthefactors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/221-factor-pairs.jpg?resize=427%2C262&ssl=1


----------



## Megan. (Aug 1, 2020)

https://numerologysecrets.net/wp-content/uploads/fpt-222.jpg


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

An animated sketch
					

Draw sketches and share replays with friends!




					sketchtoy.com


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Vitis (Aug 1, 2020)

JK Reno – Get this Theme for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)
					

Download JK Reno for Firefox. Twitch Streamer JK Reno theme




					addons.mozilla.org


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 1, 2020)

<

oop from another site


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

adios
that's all there is on there idk why


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

YOU MOM

_Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh _ its from the chaos doc don't ask


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/kirby/images/4/46/KTD_Queen_Sectonia_artwork.png/revision/latest?cb=20181130014151&path-prefix=en


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

__





						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

tran
Uh....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

nevermind the thumbnail is too dirty lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Spoiler: oh golly



My name is Yoshikage Kira. I'm 33 years old. My house is in the northeast section of Morioh, where all the villas are, and I am not married. I work as an employee for the Kame Yu department stores, and I get home every day by 8 PM at the latest. I don't smoke, but I occasionally drink. I'm in bed by 11 PM, and make sure I get eight hours of sleep, no matter what. After having a glass of warm milk and doing about twenty minutes of stretches before going to bed, I usually have no problems sleeping until morning. Just like a baby, I wake up without any fatigue or stress in the morning. I was told there were no issues at my last check-up. I'm trying to explain that I'm a person who wishes to live a very quiet life. I take care not to trouble myself with any enemies, like winning and losing, that would cause me to lose sleep at night. That is how I deal with society, and I know that is what brings me happiness. Although, if I were to fight I wouldn't lose to anyone.


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

*Mary Prankster*  is the moniker for an American singer-songwriter, Prankster is primarily associated with Baltimore (now residing in New England[1]), who played a blend of alternative/indie music with frank lyrics. The name is a reference to Ken Kesey's Merry Pranksters. After over 1,000 live performances the Mary Prankster character was retired over "Pranksgiving Weekend" (November 25–28, 2005); the woman behind Mary continues to work on other creative projects.

The musicians who have played in her band include Phil "The Machine" Tang, Jon "E. Cakes" Seidman, Dave "E. Rocket" Vergauwen, Mike Lackey, Cord Neal, Matt Collorafice, Terry Klawth, Andy Mabe, Cliff Retallick, Sam McCall and Michael Smith.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Love is war love is war love is waaarr~

The code is
[color=#FFD13]L[/coloro[/color[color=#FFD13]v[/colore[/color[color=#FFD1F]i[/color[color=#FF1F3]s[/color[color=#FF1F3]w[/colora[/color[color=#FF1F3]r[/colorl[/color[color=#FFD[/COLOR]
1F3]o[/color[color=#FF1F3]v[/colore[/color[color=#FF1F3]i[/color[coor=#FFD1F3]s[/color[color=#FFDF3]w[/colora[/coor[/colorl[/color[color=#FF1F3]o[/olorv[/color[color=#FFD13]e[/colori[/colors[/colorw[/clora[/colora[/colora[/colorr[/colorr~[/color


----------



## Seastar (Aug 5, 2020)

Ah, I can see that you're a radical fisherdude with a fishing score of *16*.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291075053518385153The beginning of a flame war


----------



## Fizzii (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

https://image.shutterstock.com/image-photo/grill-260nw-138329105.jpg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 5, 2020)

𝗜𝗱𝗸 𝗮𝗻𝘆𝗺𝗼𝗿𝗲...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

𝗜𝗱𝗸 𝗮𝗻𝘆𝗺𝗼𝗿𝗲...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2020)

_Friday's child is kind and giving (sucker)_ 

right the birthday day thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

Rnom

Just some jackbox games password haha


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Aug 6, 2020)

__





						Giveaway - 🎉 pay-it-forward giveaway 🎉 COMPLETE: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!
					

i have been given a lot of kindness on the forums recently and i want to pay it forward! so, i'm doing a giveaway, where the aim is to pay-it-forward even more!!  💖🎉🎈🎉💖  *new* wonderful prize additions by @Whohaw ! (with special thanks to @Crash , @BluebearL and @jihux !)   WINNERS:  🎉  🎉...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Clock (Aug 6, 2020)

XJHU
Jackbox code


----------



## milktae (Aug 6, 2020)

this was for rin rin I think
lmao i don’t even remember copying this


----------



## eggie_ (Aug 6, 2020)

twitch emotes lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Spoiler: An entire sketch layer lmao


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

it's my dog


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

WZMI
another jack box code


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

cursed commercial


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

The *2019–20 California United Strikers FC season* was the club's inaugural season in the National Independent Soccer Association, a newly established third division soccer league in the United States.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 7, 2020)

#


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

enjoy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

https://i.ibb.co/zW3FxMv/i-attack-bacl.png
		

ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 8, 2020)

catrave


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

If life is a simulation then can I be patched out in the next update

Hm


----------



## Cheybunny (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/jbg-blobcast-artifacts/Quiplash2Game/94daba5465d198d4f7f7d836bba19df4/anim_3.gif?junk=765


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/176852371689701376/742920632769183794/Thread_Necromancy.png


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

https://pa1.narvii.com/6364/a29b4974556d9e0c6a0393456c1361fb2bf8f4ab_128.gif


----------



## Clock (Aug 13, 2020)

Its basically nothing


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 13, 2020)

*30年をみんなで振り返る！ファイアーエムブレム生座談会*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

someone try to explain this


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

I had a weird dream
Dreamt I was at a relative's house although I've never even seen the "relative" so that's weird And it was a boot camp for whatever reason, she kept getting all the kids there to do boot camp esqe things
Then my dad came and I begged him to take me home and he did lmao

Oh a dream i had last night


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 13, 2020)

t 

I don't know why it's just one letter.


----------



## milktae (Aug 13, 2020)

Master Moon, you know what I’m sayiiin


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 13, 2020)

unavailable


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> *THIS JUST IN:*
> *PINKSHADE NOT DEAD*
> 
> *WHAT A TWIST*



Yeah, I had a quote copied.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Plush DP10 Kapp'n S
					

Havsköldpaddan Kapp'N har alltid funnits där när Animal Crossings bybor velat ta sig från punkt A till punkt B. Han är en stjärna både bakom ratten och vid rodret. Har du tur kanske du får höra en av hans hjärtlämtande sånger om förlorad kärlek. Här är han i plushform med sin karaktärtypiska...




					www.sfbok.se


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 14, 2020)

Splatoon Agent Maker
					

This is my first time making a picrew! Sorry for the mistakes and thank you for using it. If you want to use as an icon please credit my twitter @jellychee_ Thank you ^^!!




					picrew.me
				



Splatoon picrew.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

oh


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Some street name


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



ohare01 said:


> I'm actually getting tempted to @ him lmfao
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> What if nothing happens and it's just super anticlimactic


should I I really wanna see what happens

Just something


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/644338568663138305/744111721655959582/Screen_Shot_2020-08-15_at_6.32.51_pm.png


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

This is not mine...
*Throws soap*


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

__





						Ask the Squid/Octopus!
					

I saw a few of these threads within the past week and decided I'd do one too. I'll probably be able to answer most things, but not everything. It also doesn't really matter whether you want to ask me or my OCs lol



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




...Oh.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

it started showing up in my reccomendations


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...0009425952798/worst-book-covers-titles-49.png  lmao


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

[div="float: left; border-radius: 8px; width: 32px; height: 32px; box-shadow: 0 0 2px 1px #c0c0c0;"][div="opacity: 0.2; width: 32px; height: 32px; overflow: hidden;"] [div="position: absolute; top: -134px; left: 0;"]  [/div] [/div] [/div]

okay then


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

The most active member if staff would probably be either j or harmonia i see them on alot but j is on more then harmonia. I most get along with keyin because we know each other very well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Residing dweller


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Kapp'n 

yeah for color picking purpose for the makeup thing


----------



## Clock (Aug 19, 2020)

Hide all of your distractions before night to sleep better
What is the strongest knot I can use?
Uhhh


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

*Luka Magnotta*

Serial killer dude


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wanna post more cursed info but alas I don't think I can


idk why i copied this but ok


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

haha funny pizza delivery truck go brrrrr
How did this show up??


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 21, 2020)

𝓻𝓮𝓪𝓶𝓲𝓮𝓼✧

lol, messed up editing my sig and had to copy it from another tab


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Uhhh I cannot explain


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Aaaaaaa whoops


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Bulbasaur, Ivysaur, Venusaur, Charmander, Charmeleon, Charizard, Squirtle, Wartortle, Blastoise, Caterpie, Metapod, Butterfree, Weedle, Kakuna, Beedrill, Pidgey, Pidgeotto, Pidgeot, Rattata, Raticate, Spearow, Ekans, Arbok, Pikachu, Raichu, Sandshrew, Sandslash, Nidoran♀, Nidorina, Nidoqueen, Nidoran♂, Nidorino, Nidoking, Clefairy, Clefable, Vulpix, Ninetales, Jigglypuff, Wigglytuff, Zubat, Golbat, Oddish, Gloom, Vileplume, Paras, Parasect, Venonat, Venomoth, Diglett, Dugtrio, Meowth, Persian, Psyduck, Golduck, Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Poliwag, Poliwhirl, Poliwrath, Abra, Kadabra, Alakazam, Machop, Machoke, Machamp, Bellsprout, Weepinbell, Victreebel, Tentacool, Tentacruel, Geodude, Graveler, Golem, Ponyta, Rapidash, Slowpoke, Slowbro, Magnemite, Magneton, Farfetch'd, Doduo, Dodrio, Seel, Dewgong, Grimer, Muk, Shellder, Cloyster, Gastly, Haunter, Gengar, Onix, Hypno, Krabby, Kingler, Voltorb, Electrode, Exeggcute, Exeggutor, Cubone, Marowak, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, Lickitung, Koffing, Weezing, Rhyhorn, Rhydon, Chansey, Tangela, Kangaskhan, Horsea, Seadra, Goldeen, Seaking, Staryu, Starmie, Mr. Mime, Scyther, Jynx, Electabuzz, Magmar, Pinsir, Tauros, Magikarp, Gyarados, Lapras, Ditto, Eevee, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Porygon, Omanyte, Omastar, Kabuto, Kabutops, Aerodactyl, Snorlax, Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Dratini, Dragonair, Dragonite, Mewtwo, Mew


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 26, 2020)

Hansel and Gretel

oh
I think this was for my Theater class and I was too lazy to type it lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/igmv9i/_/g2unwop
ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2020)

A video I made


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

2020-08-26 12:00 

                            USA 

                           The shipment item has been picked-up for transportation


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned because according to the Wikipedia article "history of writing" the first writing appears during the pottery phase of the neolithic. According to a quick Google search, pottery began in the 7th millennium BC. As your dream is "very first writer" although you claim to be 25, this proves you are at least 8000 years old.


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Bulbasaur, Ivysaur, Venusaur, Charmander, Charmeleon, Squirtle, Wartortle, Blastoise, Caterpie, Weedle, Kakuna, Beedrill, Pidgeotto, Pidgeot, Raticate, Ekans, Arbok, Raichu, Sandslash, Nidoran♀, Nidorina, Nidoqueen, Nidoking, Clefairy, Clefable, Vulpix, Ninetales, Jigglypuff, Wigglytuff, Zubat, Golbat, Oddish, Gloom, Vileplume, Parasect, Venonat, Venomoth, Diglett, Dugtrio, Meowth, Persian, Psyduck, Golduck, Mankey, Primeape, Growlithe, Arcanine, Poliwag, Poliwhirl, Poliwrath, Abra, Alakazam, Machop, Machoke, Machamp, Bellsprout, Weepinbell, Victreebel, Tentacool, Tentacruel, Geodude, Graveler, Golem, Ponyta, Rapidash, Slowpoke, Slowbro, Magnemite, Magneton, Farfetch'd, Doduo, Seel, Dewgong, Grimer, Muk, Shellder, Cloyster, Gastly, Haunter, Gengar, Onix, Kingler, Voltorb, Electrode, Exeggcute, Exeggutor, Cubone, Marowak, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan, Lickitung, Koffing, Weezing, Rhyhorn, Rhydon, Chansey, Tangela, Kangaskhan, Horsea, Seadra, Goldeen, Seaking, Staryu, Starmie, Scyther, Jynx, Electabuzz, Magmar, Pinsir, Tauros, Magikarp, Gyarados, Lapras, Ditto, Eevee, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Porygon, Omanyte, Omastar, Kabuto, Kabutops, Aerodactyl, Snorlax, Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Dratini, Dragonair, Dragonite


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Uh-


----------



## Clock (Aug 27, 2020)

Uh....


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 27, 2020)

Spooky scary  skeletons Send shivers down your spine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 28, 2020)

only one of my favorite ever videos ever


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 28, 2020)

My Gift Track List:
“Joyful, Joyful, We Adore Thee”
“O Come All Ye Faithful”
“Let There Be Peace”
“Little Drummer Boy” ft. Isaiah Fisher
“Sweet Baby Jesus”
“Hallelujah” ft. John Legend
“O Holy Night”
“Mary, Did You Know?”
“Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas”
“Away In A Manger”
“Silent Night”


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2020)

63094150


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 28, 2020)

Ace Attorney Objection Maker
					

An online ace attorney case maker and generator.



					objection.lol
				



Based on something that happened in Basement Dwellers


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Throw a bucket of water on the fire
How to get rid of mosquitoes?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 29, 2020)

Miss Kobayashi's Dino Maid 

oh um


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 29, 2020)

NYAN NEKO SUGAR GIRLS

...._research purposes_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

Takoroka Galactic Tie Dye
yeah was showing a friend a shirt bc i still need it


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Its a quote
I'm not pasting it since I could quote someone


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachments/1598728381022-png.312080/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/rPs5cyP


----------



## milktae (Aug 30, 2020)

TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				




i always send tiktoks on discord lol


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> The One Where Abri Is Sad Because Krub Left To Play Car Game


out of context


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

13.192HD Lreen Dilay AD Ren 5 250U 2H(3. 6Gost) Qcesor AD RadRX Vga 8 Gics 16GDDR4 2400 Meor 256GB Slte De 1ac Wi + Bluh 4. 1 Wiws 10 H 64-BiMudio Proakers 3-celLy Ints: 1x B 2. 0 1x U 3. 0 w/ Pare 1x B T-C 1x HI 1x Sder 1x Hone/Micrne comck 7 inceight 7 incidth 8 inchth 84 pouht

yes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Uhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Or European?

Must've accidentally copied it when I made it big


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

I think I have Stockholm Syndrome so I’m going home.”

For my title


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. | Seafood Restaurant Chain in the USA & International
					

Family-friendly chain for seafood & American fare served in a fishing-boat-themed setting in the USA & International.




					www.bubbagump.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 30, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> YAY AKECHI THATS SO TOTES YEET YO


Don't forget to throw your totes a high speeds teens!1!!1!1111!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

A MAN  HAS FALLEN INTO THE RIVER 🏞 IN LEGO CITY

START  THE RESCUE HELICOPTER 

HEY️

BUILD  THE HELICOPTER  AND OFF TO THE RESCUE️

PREPARE THE LIFELINE , LOWER THE STRETCHER ️️ AND MAKE THE RESCUE

THE NEW  EMERGENCY  COLLECTION FROM LEGO CITY


----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

“*Per se* is a phrase taken directly from the Latin, meaning “by itself,” and with the sense of “in and of itself.” *Per* is a preposition that can mean “through” or “by means of” and *se*is a reflexive pronoun.”


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Clockwise#1059


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 1, 2020)

zoo wee bama


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Don't forget to throw your totes a high speeds teens!1!!1!1111!


_rosie what

also:
BANG BANG EXPLOSION DEATH NOISES_


----------



## Seastar (Sep 1, 2020)

__





						Basement Dwellers
					

Basement Dwellers discord chat question mark  haha missing out go brrrr



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 1, 2020)

ガイアとアグルの野太い声いいね！


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 1, 2020)

Spoiler: It's really long lmao



123! 123! 123! It's up to you! 123! 123! 123! Let's go read a buncha books! Yay! 123! 123! 123! 123! 123! Ok, it's on! 123! 123! It's up to you! 123! Let's go read a buncha books! Rah-rah sis boom bah boom! 123! 123! 123! It's up to you! Let's go read a buncha books! Yay! 123! 123! 123! 123! It's up to you! Rah-rah sis boom bah-boom! It's up to you! 123! 123! It's up to you! It's up to you! 123! Let's go read a buncha books! Let's go read a buncha books! It's up to you! It's up to you!  Ok, it's on! It's up to you! It's up to you! Ok, it's on! It's up to you!  Ok, it's on! Let's go read a buncha books! Yay! Rah-rah sis boom bah-boom! 123! 123! 123! 123! 123! It's up to you! 123! It's up to you! 123! It's up to you! 123! 123! Ok, it's on!


 if you get it, you get it-


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Bulbasaur, Venusaur, Wartortle, Blastoise, Caterpie, Pidgeotto, Pidgeot, Ekans, Arbok, Raichu, Sandslash, Nidoran♀, Nidorina, Nidoqueen, Nidoking, Clefairy, Clefable, Vulpix, Ninetales, Jigglypuff, Oddish, Gloom, Vileplume, Parasect, Venonat, Dugtrio, Meowth, Psyduck, Golduck, Mankey, Growlithe, Arcanine, Poliwag, Poliwhirl, Poliwrath, Abra, Alakazam, Machop, Machoke, Bellsprout, Weepinbell, Tentacruel, Golem, Ponyta, Rapidash, Slowpoke, Slowbro, Farfetch'd, Dewgong, Shellder, Cloyster, Haunter, Gengar, Onix, Kingler, Exeggcute, Exeggutor, Cubone, Marowak, Koffing, Weezing, Rhyhorn, Rhydon, Chansey, Kangaskhan, Goldeen, Seaking, Staryu, Starmie, Scyther, Electabuzz, Magikarp, Lapras, Ditto, Eevee, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Porygon, Omanyte, Kabuto, Aerodactyl, Snorlax, Articuno, Zapdos, Dratini, Dragonai


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

I got Exploding Kittens which is a card game

for school


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 2, 2020)

*children lay off the potassium*



















> interesting


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 2, 2020)

*i mean, you ?*

what


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)

f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶h̶i̶p̶

hm crossed out friendship


----------



## milktae (Sep 2, 2020)

silky#3273

my discord :’)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

lmfao


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

Spoiler: wowie it's big



Suppose that you were sitting down at this table. The napkins are in front of you, which napkin would you take? The one on your ‘left’? Or the one on your ‘right’? The one on your left side? Or the one on your right side? Usually you would take the one on your left side. That is ‘correct’ too. But in a larger sense on society, that is wrong. Perhaps I could even substitute ‘society’ with the ‘Universe’. The correct answer is that ‘It is determined by the one who takes his or her own napkin first.’ …Yes? If the first one takes the napkin to their right, then there’s no choice but for others to also take the ‘right’ napkin. The same goes for the left. Everyone else will take the napkin to their left, because they have no other option. This is ‘society’… Who are the ones that determine the price of land first? There must have been someone who determined the value of money, first. The size of the rails on a train track? The magnitude of electricity? Laws and Regulations? Who was the first to determine these things? Did we all do it, because this is a Republic? Or was it Arbitrary? NO! The one who took the napkin first determined all of these things! The rules of this world are determined by that same principle of ‘right or left?’! In a Society like this table, a state of equilibrium, once one makes the first move, everyone must follow! In every era, this World has been operating by this napkin principle. And the one who ‘takes the napkin first’ must be someone who is respected by all. It’s not that anyone can fulfill this role… Those that are despotic or unworthy will be scorned. And those are the ‘losers’. In the case of this table, the ‘eldest’ or the ‘Master of the party’ will take the napkin first… Because everyone ‘respects’ those individuals.”


I have taken the first napkin! lmao without context it hits different


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

twhatshehatsh

what lmao


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

__





						Basement Dwellers
					

excuse hold on what  yea me and plankton are together in that game but plankton hasn't prompted to marry me since then and i'm still mad



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you ____________
Over summer
I would like to hear from  ____________


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

remember that it is not a chat room


----------



## CitrusCakes (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

E="ohare01, convMessage: 3900620, member: 132861"]

Girl charm:

I'm 1st- wh

Then Enxssi, Rosie, Saltyy,,and My sister

[/QU

[QUE="Saltyy, convMessage: 3900621, member: 142432"]

fake news I'm not attractive

[/QUOTE
^^^^^^ [/QUOTE
quotes that I won't actually quote


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

Afternoon market.
Military coats?
_*I'm out*_


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 3, 2020)

_this beautiful image_


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 3, 2020)

https://64.media.tumblr.com/f9048f370ac176cb5e1507db43a3b9e3/8972fb7e80423f66-6b/s1280x1920/03c5853fe7bf9711a48af29352716aa62c6fdd3d.png
		


Uuuuh, prob a drawing I did or a submission


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

*Carl Linnaeus*


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 3, 2020)

*Oooh Rosie is*

what


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

%3F%20%3A%20%40%3F%20%3A%20%40


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

the         FitnessGram™ Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly, but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal. Ding  A single lap should be completed each time you hear this sound. Ding  Remember to run in a straight line, and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start. On your mark, get ready, ding

*oh ok then*


----------



## Bk1234 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

Bulbasaur, Wartortle, Blastoise, Arbok, Raichu, Sandslash, Nidoqueen, Nidoking, Vulpix, Slowpoke, Farfetch'd, Cubone, Marowak, Rhydon, Jolteon


----------



## Bk1234 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 5, 2020)

𝘦𝘭𝘱

where'd this come from


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 5, 2020)

A whole layer for a test thing


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Sep 6, 2020)

Bulbasaur 11
Raichu 10
Cubone 4


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/coloring_contests/skelemental/24556_FF9305-3B3B3B-D95700-73F1FF.png?7172


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2020)

Mara Mayo 5 by 5 tapestry
					

Are you feeling the Love on this amazing tapestry!!! we sure are!!!  Artist: Mara Mayo 5 feet by 5 feet Okay...so we had this amazing tie dye tapestry competition and then this whole pandemic action happened and it took a big dump on our Gala.  Have no fear, the Gala is happening just probably...



					loveonhaightsf.com


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

he'gonwelel

what


----------



## Pondo (Sep 6, 2020)

Pls no


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 6, 2020)

THE EYE SLASHES. Wear them with pride.
PRIDE! They aren't just stray eyeliner marks
they are your soul COMMING OUT THROUGH YOUR EYES AND ON TO YOUR FACE. Your soul.That's just how amazing they are.

what a beautiful qoute


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)

....Wait


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 6, 2020)

Angstkichern 
hm


----------



## Pondo (Sep 6, 2020)

Schrödinger

You think I’m smart enough to remember how to spell that??


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 6, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EgwUI2dVkAAsxsl?format=jpg&name=large
		


oh look it's a WiFi mii


----------



## dedenne (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 6, 2020)

The numbers are after me... seriously HELP

for my title
...it's probably my fault for keeping listening to it


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 6, 2020)

this one dude came and was wondering how and why the thread had 3k pages in a fee momths

hm


----------



## milktae (Sep 6, 2020)

Nerisaaa

i actually don’t know where this is from


----------



## Clock (Sep 7, 2020)

Not pasting it since it could be a possible or incorrect hint to the house of nightmares answer I figured out.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hmmm....


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2020)

Team Alpha is Team Rocket with a T Rex.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

_I'm wheezing_


----------



## milktae (Sep 11, 2020)

𝐆𝐨𝐭 𝐦𝐞 𝐟𝐞𝐞𝐥𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐥𝐢𝐤𝐞 𝐏𝐨𝐩 𝐫𝐨𝐜𝐤𝐬, 𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐰𝐛𝐞𝐫𝐫𝐲, 𝐛𝐮𝐛𝐛𝐥𝐞 𝐠𝐮𝐦

i used this like 3 hours ago for my status


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

̶


...what


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

NRYO


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 11, 2020)

ah, hair for a drawing


----------



## milktae (Sep 12, 2020)

dog wobble


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 12, 2020)

forehead girl? I smell an imposter, who even is that

...hm


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

welcome back to my strange addiction


_[_2:46 PM_]_
here we have kurb


oh


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 12, 2020)

kickass persona with a murder robot under the MY NAIL CHIPPED CALL THE AMBULANCE AND MY MUG DOES *mug noises idfk*

uhm how do I explain this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> kickass persona with a murder robot under the MY NAIL CHIPPED CALL THE AMBULANCE AND MY MUG DOES *mug noises idfk*
> 
> uhm how do I explain this


LMAO


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAIAAAAAAAP///yH5BAEAAAAALAAAAAABAAEAAAIBRAA7


----------



## Seastar (Sep 13, 2020)

*Teletubbies* 

....Please don't ask.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

ahhhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 13, 2020)

.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 13, 2020)

[x2f(x)]


----------



## Seastar (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 13, 2020)

__





						TikTok
					






					vm.tiktok.com
				




i-


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

dyno is crying because yggdrasil betrayed them, its all on the userphone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 14, 2020)

ah right


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 14, 2020)

...you know, normal stuff


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

meitnerium


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 14, 2020)

according to all known laws of avi-

I think I'll spare you all


----------



## milktae (Sep 18, 2020)

Spoiler



da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da



my fyp makes me do this im sorry


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

4422-0136-6725

well would ya look at that


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

*Naganadel*


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

th


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

yeah for my user title haha


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 18, 2020)

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

huh


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Real friends will never make you choose between them. That is manipulative and toxic behaviour. If someone suggests that you cannot be friends with them anymore unless you end another friendship then that means that they do not value you enough and that _*they*_ are the person you should walk away from.



oh


----------



## Clock (Sep 19, 2020)

__





						Caption the image above you!
					

Mario is dancing crazily X_X



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Ruth Bader Ginsburg 

research


----------



## Rubombee (Sep 19, 2020)

[/URL]


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## tessa grace (Sep 19, 2020)

i dont remember why i have this


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

seitokai yakuindomo 

I legit don't remember this


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

You have clicked 87 times today, averaging 10.88 clicks per minute. You have got 2 questions incorrect today.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 22, 2020)

Isn't America basically the planet?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Unofficial Splatoon thread
					

This is just a general meeting place for the Inklings and Octolings! I'm going to put it in the basement because it might get spammy. Please stay on topic!  I hope this is allowed, I'm really sorry if it isn't!  Edit: now revived as the lemon Inkling thread Edit: back to normal



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 22, 2020)

Spoiler



.-- . .----. .-. . -. --- ... - .-. .- -. --. . .-. ... - --- .-.. --- ...- . -.-- --- ..- -.- -. --- .-- - .... . .-. ..- .-.. . ... .- -. -.. ... --- -.. --- .. .- ..-. ..- .-.. .-.. -.-. --- -- -- .. - -- . -. - .----. ... .-- .... .- - .. .----. -- - .... .. -. -.- .. -. --. --- ..-. -.-- --- ..- .-- --- ..- .-.. -.. -. .----. - --. . - - .... .. ... ..-. .-. --- -- .- -. -.-- --- - .... . .-. --. ..- -.-- .. .--- ..- ... - .-- .- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. -.-- --- ..- .... --- .-- .. .----. -- ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. --. --- - - .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-.. . - -.-- --- ..- -.. --- .-- -. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-. ..- -. .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .- -. -.. -.. . ... . .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- -.-. .-. -.-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- ... .- -.-- --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. .- .-.. .. . .- -. -.. .... ..- .-. - -.-- --- ..- .-- . .----. ...- . -.- -. --- .-- -. . .- -.-. .... --- - .... . .-. ..-. --- .-. ... --- .-.. --- -. --. -.-- --- ..- .-. .... . .- .-. - .----. ... -... . . -. .- -.-. .... .. -. --. -... ..- - -.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . - --- --- ... .... -.-- - --- ... .- -.-- .. - .. -. ... .. -.. . .-- . -... --- - .... -.- -. --- .-- .-- .... .- - .----. ... -... . . -. --. --- .. -. --. --- -. .-- . -.- -. --- .-- - .... . --. .- -- . .- -. -.. .-- . .----. .-. . --. --- -. -. .- .--. .-.. .- -.-- .. - .- -. -.. .. ..-. -.-- --- ..- .- ... -.- -- . .... --- .-- .. .----. -- ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. -.. --- -. .----. - - . .-.. .-.. -- . -.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . - --- --- -... .-.. .. -. -.. - --- ... . . -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-.. . - -.-- --- ..- -.. --- .-- -. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-. ..- -. .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .- -. -.. -.. . ... . .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- -.-. .-. -.-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- ... .- -.-- --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. .- .-.. .. . .- -. -.. .... ..- .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-.. . - -.-- --- ..- -.. --- .-- -. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-. ..- -. .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .- -. -.. -.. . ... . .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- -.-. .-. -.-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- ... .- -.-- --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. .- .-.. .. . .- -. -.. .... ..- .-. - -.-- --- ..- --- --- .... --..-- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. --- --- .... --..-- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. --- --- .... -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . --..-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. --- --- .... -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . --..-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. .-- . .----. ...- . -.- -. --- .-- . .- -.-. .... --- - .... . .-. ..-. --- .-. ... --- .-.. --- -. --. -.-- --- ..- .-. .... . .- .-. - .----. ... -... . . -. .- -.-. .... .. -. --. -... ..- - -.-- --- ..- .----. .-. . - --- --- ... .... -.-- - --- ... .- -.-- .. - .. -. ... .. -.. . .-- . -... --- - .... -.- -. --- .-- .-- .... .- - .----. ... -... . . -. --. --- .. -. --. --- -. .-- . -.- -. --- .-- - .... . --. .- -- . .- -. -.. .-- . .----. .-. . --. --- -. -. .- .--. .-.. .- -.-- .. - .. .--- ..- ... - .-- .- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. -.-- --- ..- .... --- .-- .. .----. -- ..-. . . .-.. .. -. --. --. --- - - .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- ..- -. -.. . .-. ... - .- -. -.. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-.. . - -.-- --- ..- -.. --- .-- -. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-. ..- -. .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .- -. -.. -.. . ... . .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- -.-. .-. -.-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- ... .- -.-- --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. .- .-.. .. . .- -. -.. .... ..- .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-.. . - -.-- --- ..- -.. --- .-- -. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-. ..- -. .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .- -. -.. -.. . ... . .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- -.-. .-. -.-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- ... .- -.-- --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. .- .-.. .. . .- -. -.. .... ..- .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- --. .. ...- . -.-- --- ..- ..- .--. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-.. . - -.-- --- ..- -.. --- .-- -. -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- .-. ..- -. .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. .- -. -.. -.. . ... . .-. - -.-- --- ..- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- -- .- -.- . -.-- --- ..- -.-. .-. -.-- -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- ... .- -.-- --. --- --- -.. -... -.-- . -. . ...- . .-. --. --- -. -. .- - . .-.. .-.. .- .-.. .. . .- -. -.. .... ..- .-. - -.-- --- ..-


C:


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

__





						S-so I kinda wanna do another  chaotic acnh thread
					

but uh I think that got me in trouble- But it was fun! That Raymond one was 👀



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Sorry, just looking at old threads


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## samsquared (Sep 23, 2020)

document.querySelector("body > nav > ul > li:nth-child(3) > ul > li:nth-child(2) > ul > li:nth-child(2) > ul li a").click();

yeah seems about right


----------



## milktae (Sep 23, 2020)

˚₊✩‧₊

_sparklez_


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't need it

hmm guess I don't need it


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Some youtube video that can be offensive is on my clipboard, so I'm not posting it lmao


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2020)

Error - [Click Critters]
					

Click Critters is an expansive adoptable / virtual pet hybrid site full of fun games and amazing locations to explore!



					www.clickcritters.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

東京で住んでいるアラサーのスウェーデン女子です。どうそよろしく〜(*^_^*)来日前は、スウェーデンでマンガ家とイラストレーターの仕事をしていました。

日本で住んでいる外国人の日常生活を、四コママンガでブログに投稿しています。時々スケッチだけだけど、読んでもらえばすごく嬉しいです・・・
（日本語はまだまだ間違いが多いですが、申し訳ないです -_-;;）

４コママンガが本になりました！
『北欧女子オーサが見つけた日本の不思議』（KADOKAWA）発売中です。 

uh right was trying to translate that lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

cauldron


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 26, 2020)

Not much. for my duel, PX started the fight because Arzon was playing in his territory 

I was just talking about my OC with my friend


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

George Barnaby - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Seastar (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/flufflebum_cylin.png


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

LENGYQ

among us code


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

petpet
					

petpet gif generator




					benisland.neocities.org


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 27, 2020)

Still wondering how long did that take you to make that lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

Proeulia macrobasana - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 28, 2020)

taiga


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

Yugoslavia


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't even remember what this was for
oh wait it was teeth


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2020)

タッキー&翼


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

wowie


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 30, 2020)

oh


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2020)

You're someone else's problem 

Uhhh I swear this is just a song lyric


----------



## milktae (Sep 30, 2020)

。　　　　•　 　ﾟ　　。
　　.　　　.　　　 　　.　　　　　。　　 。　.
　.　　 。　 ඞ 。　 . •
• hyunjin was not the Impostor. 。　.

Thought it was cool lol


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 30, 2020)

EVERYONE'S GANSTA TILL MIKU SWINGS THE LEEKS

oh alright then


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

Is this revenge I am seeking
Or seeking someone to avenge me
Stuck in my own paradox
I wanna set myself free

wowie


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

__





						Tom Wright (bishop of East Carolina) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

https://i.gifer.com/JDss.gif
		


Oh, I ended up not using this.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 1, 2020)

ah yes
the new agenda


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

__





						Matt Hayward - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 2, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Do you intend to willingly stay or will we need to shackle you to the basement wall by your wrists and ankles?


LMAO THIS QUOTE


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

I think it’s something  that divides an angle in two parts. 
what


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

$12,000.00​

Uh... Excel stuff


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

CORALINE'S STORY
THERE WAS A GIRL HER NAME WAS APPLE. SHE USED TO DANCE A LOT. SHE DANCED AND DANCED UNTIL HER FEET TURND INTO SOSSAJES. THE END. 

Peak writing


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 3, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> CORALINE'S STORY
> THERE WAS A GIRL HER NAME WAS APPLE. SHE USED TO DANCE A LOT. SHE DANCED AND DANCED UNTIL HER FEET TURND INTO SOSSAJES. THE END.
> 
> Peak writing


Lmao sossajes





I can't remember which video this is, please be appropriate
edit: yes


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2020)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				




whats this-
ohhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 4, 2020)

>: )


----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)

!mission N8JI#899

👁


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 5, 2020)

a youtube video for all persona 5 anime cutscenes


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2020)

Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Smashville
Duckburg
Inkopolis
New Bark
Floaroma
Beach City
Petalburg
Lilycove
Littleroot
Jubilife
Hearthome
Snowpoint
Veilstone
Goldenrod
Azalea
Sinjoh
Olivine
Seafoam
Cinnabar
Cerulean
Castelia
Driftveil
Nimbasa
Delfino
Anistar
Lumiose
Melemele
Pokepark
Dream Land
Patch Land
RippleStar
Hoshido
Mafia Town
Ice Cream
Tiny Woods
Beach Cave
Sky Tower
Halcandra
Moonside
New Donk
Stardew
St. Canard
Glitzville


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 6, 2020)

jojos bizarre adventure out of context, not linking the video here because blood and stuff


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

https://media1.tenor.com/images/de4d52bd9e2c5fd4be3b283ec0a1033d/tenor.gif?itemid=16846052
		

Oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 6, 2020)

What is The Constitution of the United States?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

There is totally not a reason for this.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 8, 2020)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello? Is this the truck-kun hotline? I'd like to make an order

ah yes


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 10, 2020)

Amazon.com: Pusheen Prism Violet Pastel Mini Purse : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Buy Pusheen Prism Violet Pastel Mini Purse and other Crossbody Bags at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com
				



wow


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 10, 2020)

Ocean man, the voyage to the corner of the globe is a real trip

oh ok then lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 10, 2020)

e y e s


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

*This site can’t be reached*
*www.marapets.com* took too long to respond.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 11, 2020)

just a quote I don't want to quote here


----------



## milktae (Oct 11, 2020)

hEy⚠dAwNwHaT'sgOiNoN?

GN—


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314637698359910401W h a t


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/11168910.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/839/182/45a.gif
		


yeah lol


----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)

Totally not planning future avatars


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2020)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro
				




I was bored, so I did an accent challenge.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

Uh-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

How to Give a Back Massage: 15 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
					

While performing an advanced, therapeutic back massage requires plenty of professional training, you can still give someone a relaxing, tissue-stimulating massage even without training. By learning some of the basic massage techniques and...




					www.wikihow.com
				




oh for that game


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2020)

I need a monster too clobber that there Kirby!
					

Give me an image of it too! I'm a loyal customer gosh darn it!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




The Woods is great lol


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

take a look at this ****** right here, its an abomination, i hate it. How did anyone think this was a good idea for an emoji? The point of emojis is to show emotion, well what emotion does this show? Do you just wake up in the morning and think, WOW i sure do feel like a massive ******* stone today! It provokes me whenever i see it, it mocks me with its smug visage. What i really wanna do is drive down to the emoji headquarters, find the computer that hosts this specific emoji  and light it on fire! I'd like to push it off a cliff and watch it shatter into itty bitty pieces. And people just comment with it, as if its funny, its not. Oh wow, a stone head im so hilarious and original. I'll use it in every comment i post, NO, Stop it! Why does it have to be so goddamn smug? You're a stone you have no goals, you will never accomplish anything in life apart from pissing me off! Moyai, more like go die! ******.


----------



## milktae (Oct 27, 2020)

𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐚𝐲 𝐤𝐢𝐝𝐬

im working on my carrd lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 28, 2020)

forgot what I copied that for huh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 28, 2020)

*☭ Communist*

interesting


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 28, 2020)

150 micrograms of kelp 

uh there's a reason i copied this


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2020)

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SPFqWUoadMc/Wzn8B9LElLI/AAAAAAABMto/OK3b9_-BtiwTzi6hYO2SMHn88axQ13A_gCLcBGAs/s1600/Pinkie-Pie-Bobble-Head-Plush-1.jpg
		


...Shh I was showing this to my friend


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 28, 2020)

HE BROKE THE ****ING ICECREAM MACHINE 

how do i explain this

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

HE BROKE THE ****ING ICECREAM MACHINE 

how do i explain this


----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2020)

Error - [Click Critters]
					

Click Critters is an expansive adoptable / virtual pet hybrid site full of fun games and amazing locations to explore!



					www.clickcritters.com
				




Uh-


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 28, 2020)

The Bell Tree's Halloween 2020 Event Starts This Weekend!


----------



## Clock (Oct 29, 2020)

The Basement
					

Play forum games or yabber in a repetitive discussion thread with fellow TBTers.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGvIVGWoB0R/
wholesome meme


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

7JQG-Mz23-CN952
idk what this is for


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 30, 2020)

Directed by	Shaunt Nigoghossian


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

ClickCritters: jirachi100 just completed the #14 Spooky Slumber Party legion! Great work! [ 0 mins ago ]


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 30, 2020)

X5 grand queen Alexandra birdwing


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2020)

Spoiler










ah


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2020)

I ain’t never seen two pretty best friends￼


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/12728572.gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2020)

lovely


----------



## samsquared (Oct 31, 2020)

Love Collection (B)
					

Colors: Berry Much in Love, Sandy Toes, Pink Me Up, Lovers Suite, Pour the Bubbly and Sand Storm 6 Nail polish bottles  14.78 ml - 0.5 fl oz  |  ingredients "17-Free" products do not contain: Acetone, Animal-Derived Ingredients, Bisphenol-A, Camphor, Ethyl Tosylamide, Formaldehyde, Formaldehyde...




					www.ellamila.com


----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

Nothing, which I think means the last thing I copied was pictures from my Switch SD card lol


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/3BrtMG1UA3w/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)

https://media1.tenor.com/images/ba4522be91a35531a090d3580cb3656f/tenor.gif?itemid=16778197


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Roby (Nov 2, 2020)

Regidrago


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

Xander Mobus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

Your request (xxxxxx) has been received and is being reviewed by our support staff. 

i switched out bc it's a support ticket thing but yeah trying to see if i can get my neopets account back lol


----------



## Seastar (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Nov 8, 2020)

A personal conversation was on my clipboard


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

...Oh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Farming Items from Fledgling to Endgame - Legion Revenant Farming Guide
					

This will be integrated into the difficulty list, but since it is such a recent item it will have its own page for a while.  Hint: hover over big text for a link that will jump you there next time.




					sites.google.com
				




yeah linked a dude a guide


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 8, 2020)

Copied it cause i don't have this emoji on my phone itself


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Rederiet - Wikipedia, den frie encyklopædi
					






					da.wikipedia.org
				




oh lmao was showing a friend of mine from denmark


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 8, 2020)

*Ni Hao, Kai-lan Theme Song | Nick Jr. | Nick Animation*

oh i was adding it to my to my animations playlist. i forgot how pretty the artstyle is.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)

If lost, please return to Kirbyfan. I try to be really careful about my Pokemon, but since I almost mistook Wonder Trade for Scouter Missions once, I need to say this. 

....I was on Pokefarm


----------



## TofuIdol (Nov 8, 2020)

I look up too many anime photos for potential icons


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




yeah was discussing with a friend whether trump was in a home alone movie or not lmfao


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 9, 2020)

User kemudian menekan tombol “Lanjut”

It's just part of my college assignment in Indonesian language. If you translate it to English it will be "User then click the "Next" button"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> why did I pour cold water on my head
> 
> in winter
> 
> while on my bed





Ametsa Izarra said:


> i do not know why i did that





Ametsa Izarra said:


> my bed is now wet
> 
> i will be very m o i s t u r i z e d


Uhhhhhhh I can't explain this one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 9, 2020)

oh 
3rd place babyyyyyy


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 9, 2020)

needed it so i could check stuff off of an assignment thing on my computer


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 9, 2020)

is it a scarf or a tiny very l o n g blanket

uhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*





           An error occurred while the page was being generated. Please try again later.    


oh lmao


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2020)

*Growth Mindset Posters*


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 9, 2020)

Massachusetts
$282,740
South Carolina
$279,610
North Carolina
$276,550
New Jersey
$274,400
Iowa
$267,870


heh... research project.
Those are the statistics for how much money an orthodontist earns in those states. Interesting, right?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 9, 2020)

Uh-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 9, 2020)

Condition in which a drinker needs alcohol to function and it takes over their life. 

school stuff


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 9, 2020)

(ง •̀_•́)ง 
idk


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 9, 2020)

Kaibaby
					






					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				




oh, don't ask. very weird little forum


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Seastar (Nov 9, 2020)

I have no idea.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 9, 2020)

panel from I'm the Grim Reaper that I thought looked cool


----------



## Seastar (Nov 10, 2020)

...Yeah, I've been using AI Dungeon all day.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 11, 2020)

University of Maryland
idk


----------



## milktae (Nov 11, 2020)

!fuse APCH#2757 ABDA#880 DIJU#1863 DADO#2431 ILJY#2823 IZCW#2472 KABM#1232 IZYU#1910


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 11, 2020)

Spoiler: long 



Orthodontics, also known as dentofacial orthopedics, is the specialty of dentistry that deals with the correction of misaligned and improper teeth and jaw issues. An orthodontist's job is to provide treatment to people with misaligned, missing, and overall very screwed up jaws and teeth. Orthodontists can implement treatment by applying braces and possibly conducting surgery on a patient. Every patient's treatment is varied. An orthodontist will affix braces by gluing metal brackets to the concerned teeth and running a wire through the brackets. The brackets are usually placed on the front side of the teeth facing outwards, but they are occasionally placed on the inside, facing the tongue (called lingual braces). The braces are usually placed on the top and bottom rows of teeth but will occasionally only be placed on one row of teeth.

     After a patient gets braces, they go back to the orthodontics office every 6-8 weeks to get a check-up on their teeth; how the alignment has improved, how they've been brushing, if they've been wearing their extra appliances correctly (i.e. their rubber bands). Oftentimes the orthodontist will make adjustments to the patient's braces during these checkups, like replacing the wire/fixing any broken brackets. An orthodontist is responsible for the regular reports on a patient's braces - after each check-up, an orthodontist is to report on what changes they made to the patient's braces and how the teeth are being affected.
    Orthodontists are not among the major medical professions (since teeth don't need to always be perfectly aligned) but an orthodontist can also help open a person's airways which will improve a person's quality of life, as well as fix the jawline which can make eating far easier and less painful - like in such an instance where the teeth are directly on top of each other.



edit: yes i wrote this myself. no im not the best writer


----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2020)

....I cannot explain.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2020)

S74PCI1MCZ 
code


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Spoiler: It's a bunch of quotes






Ametsa Izarra said:


> anti-salesmen face





Ametsa Izarra said:


> *angry meraki noises*





Seastar said:


> _*Get in the water*_





Ametsa Izarra said:


> *IM AT SOUP*





Seastar said:


> "purple haired anime girl"
> This search got me nowhere





Ametsa Izarra said:


> the calamari WANTS to be grilled this time?





Seastar said:


> ....Why am I laughing at my own suffering?
> What is wrong with me?





Ametsa Izarra said:


> _that's not agent 3_





Seastar said:


> This same game has a noose in the middle of the first town and there's a character named Flurry who uhhh mysteriously got past the ESRB





Seastar said:


> *coughs* Lucina is Chrom's daughter.





Seastar said:


> Nocturnal Woomy





Seastar said:


> Accidentally ended up with a scene where everyone eats pancakes. Oh well.





Ametsa Izarra said:


> oh hello jewel _*shoves pankechi in closet*_





Ametsa Izarra said:


> and then you look on my profile and see art
> art
> art
> art
> ...





Ametsa Izarra said:


> multi-fandom weirdness squad





Meraki said:


> no they're fine without air because yes





Ametsa Izarra said:


> understandable now let her eat you





Seastar said:


> I didn't even show everything Pika said because no






Whoops


----------



## milktae (Nov 21, 2020)

.remind me 2h timely


----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2020)

...Nothing.


----------



## milktae (Nov 23, 2020)

FFBDDD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 23, 2020)

5155572712


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)

[tears][shock]

i was trying to find those tiktok emojis loll


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Nov 26, 2020)

__





						The Bell Tree Forums
					

Animal Crossing forums for trading and meeting New Horizons players online.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## milktae (Nov 26, 2020)

!cy join SMentertainment

for discord but it didn’t work


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 26, 2020)

What’s your story? By Herminia Ibarra and Kent Lineback, Harvard Business Review, January 2005, pgs. 64-71 

HW for my organizational behavior class


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 26, 2020)

red Tam-o'-shanter and a Nutcracker


----------



## deana (Nov 27, 2020)

FGA GLB BAL


----------



## Shawna (Nov 27, 2020)

stifled


----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2020)

If lost, please return to Kirbyfan. I try to be really careful about my Pokemon, but since I almost mistook Wonder Trade for Scouter Missions once, I need to say this. 

....great


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

for making my new title..


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

#FFF8E7


----------



## Clock (Nov 29, 2020)

How to Interact With People Who Have Disabilities: 13 Steps
					

A guide to interacting respectfully and appropriately  It's not uncommon to feel a bit uncertain talking to or interacting with someone who is a physically, or mentally disabled. Socializing with disabled people should be no different...




					www.wikihow.com


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/animalcrossing/images/f/fc/NH-Paolo_poster.png/revision/latest?cb=20200522185319
		


him...


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

𝙧𝙤𝙗𝙡𝙤𝙭 𝙜𝙪𝙮


----------



## Seastar (Dec 2, 2020)

Piñata Mavira


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

????????


----------



## Seastar (Dec 3, 2020)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/13137016.gif


----------



## Xeleron (Dec 3, 2020)

Spoiler



View attachment 340657



(Just now from another thread lol including the spoiler tag for some reason)


----------



## Seastar (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2020)

the purpose of my research is

One of the specific goals of my research

The rationale of my study embodies why the cultural and social phenomena of the area are

I will use the interview with expert and ordinary people to

I will also treat the questionnaire (survey) in gathering my data

*What*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2020)

Saitama getting more intense


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## ForestFox (Dec 4, 2020)

cheese

I have no clue, your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Clock (Dec 5, 2020)

A cursed video actually is on my clipboard
Hint: Turkey


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CIGBkSxh6uT/

Glad I get to share these cuties


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 5, 2020)

__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				



ah, stickers


----------



## Seastar (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## grayacnh (Dec 7, 2020)

✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 7, 2020)

ZABA

Must’ve been googling something


----------



## Seastar (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 9, 2020)

(I can't say it's someone's adress)


----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)

43990 

Hmm


----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2020)

MOCA wants artists to create works about food and memory for a February exhibition
					

The Virginia Museum of Contemporary Art is inviting Hampton Roads artists of all ages and talents to submit original artwork for two food-themed exhibitions opening in February, "Nourish" and "American Appetite."




					www.pilotonline.com
				




I was considering submitting something for this. :|


----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tessa grace (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 
I am just sending this message to let you know that because of a Shoreline staff event we will need to push callbacks to 3:00pm on Friday. Following the auditions I will send out an email to those who are called back. Please reply to that email so that I know you received it. Then please meet in my room at 3:00pm and prepare to cold read, and sing again. You don't need to bring anything or prepare anything other than a good attitude and your best acting skills! If you don't receive a callback this does NOT mean that you did not make the class, it just means that we don't need to see you a second time! Thanks so much, I am looking forward to seeing all of your auditions! Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns. 

SEE YOU TOMORROW 3:00pm!! Meet in the Choir room!! WAHOO! Break legs!


its the information for the musical i'm doing


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2020)

https://media.pocketmonsters.net/episodes/102/main.png
		


oh i was trying to make a blingee with this image ;w;


----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)

__





						Login required - PokéFarm Q
					

Collect eggs, hatch them and care for the Pokémon that emerge in this free-to-play online game!




					pokefarm.com


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 9, 2020)

golden toilet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2020)

was making something with it


----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 10, 2020)

lol


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Dec 20, 2020)

Some conversation screenshot was stuck on my clipboard


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2020)

Festive Fashion
					

Oh man, I’ve got an idea but none of the pieces for it...guess I’m going to be shopping lol



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Oh whoops


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2020)

Uhhh


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

IT WAS A PICTURE WTF, A SCREENSHOT


----------



## Seastar (Dec 21, 2020)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/bcsigs/user/24556.png?1608583361


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 21, 2020)

alrighty aphrodite


----------



## Seastar (Dec 22, 2020)

blob:https://www.nintendo.co.jp/01ad3600-2eee-4c12-8ac3-92f415e3d703

Huh what is-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Dec 24, 2020)

Video memes ZFMlxl8E8 by JokerThePhantomThief: 1 comment - iFunny :)
					

IFunny is fun of your life. Images, GIFs and videos featured seven times a day. Your anaconda definitely wants some. Fun fact: we deliver faster than Amazon.




					ifunny.co
				




lmao


----------



## Seastar (Dec 24, 2020)

[adoptable]13181606[/adoptable]

Lol that only works on a specific forum.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Clock (Dec 25, 2020)

https://imgur.com/Bd43ZTt


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

Dec 21, 2020 at 12:43 PM

The date of the Bell I just sold off for some tbt haha


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 1, 2021)

ooooh i like to add album art of my own choice when putting songs on my mp3. this was one of them :3c


----------



## Seastar (Jan 1, 2021)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/13198523.gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 2, 2021)

Something I was sent


----------



## Seastar (Jan 2, 2021)

...Oh darnit it's Splatoon related


----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)

*:･ﾟ✧

oh


----------



## shion (Jan 22, 2021)

lol


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2021)

Tauros


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 22, 2021)

gezej danimalu sun njaɢʁejej


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2021)

2755321


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 23, 2021)

ⁿɟiˈnʲæ̃ ˈcelʲe

xaˈkã utʰˠuˈmˠɑʃ celʲeʃ

ˈmaʃˠo ˈcelʲẽd͡ʒæ utʰˠuˈmˠɑʃ‿ãˈɟeniʃ

ʃejeʃeˈʒæ̃ ˈcelẽd͡ʒæ utʰˠuˈmɑʃ ˈpʲinʲemʲæ


----------



## Neb (Jan 24, 2021)

Walk to the Desert


----------



## shion (Jan 28, 2021)

ff69b4


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## visibleghost (Jan 28, 2021)

Integritet som komplex värdering


Värderingar kring yttrandefrihet i kontrast till att inskränka på någon annans integritet


Teknologisk design med värderingar som fokus 
På Facebook kan personer välja om de vill bli “taggade” i inlägg och bilder och kan på sätt kan skydda sin integrite


----------



## DVD (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Holla (Jan 28, 2021)

sudo killall -*STOP* -c *usbd*


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 28, 2021)

lmao i edited off cousteau's moustache to see how it would look x'D


----------



## Clock (Jan 30, 2021)

My name is [Insert my full name here, but I removed it for privacy reasons]


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2021)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/isha_male.gif


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 3, 2021)

☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ

Uh


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 3, 2021)

Suggest and explain what conclusions can be drawn from Fig. 2 about the factors that affected the rate and type of respiration carried out by _S. cerevisiae_ in this batch culture.

..definitely not reverse searching exam questions


----------



## mayor.lauren (Feb 3, 2021)

40230

this is the course code for a class i wanted to drop, submitted the form, then got a burst of energy not to drop and had to cancel the form. good times!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2021)

!s

Well that's boring


----------



## ``` (Feb 5, 2021)

check me out, I'm a little ladybug 

something I sent to a friend while we were having a conversation lol


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 9, 2021)

was making a ****post or something, I can't remember


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 9, 2021)

<!--
<!--
"Back to the classics"
ver. 1.0 (feb/01/2021)
Thnx for using my theme
please don't remove the credits
-->

there was a lot more but it was for my tumblr blog LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2021)

...W h a t


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh no, it's that.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 2, 2021)

i can explain-
(guys i started hanako kun today so i have a new crush)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 3, 2021)

On November 20, 1890, cavalry and infantry reinforcements arrived at Pine Ridge and at the Rosebud Reservation. 

Had to quote it for a thing


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Megaroni (Mar 5, 2021)

__





						I got cute candles... plan a birthday party and i will give you a gift.
					

its march which means my birthday is soon so i will throw you a birthday party! this is especially dedicated to everyone who has had a quarantine bday, which is just about everyone now. obviously this is set in a time with no covid.




					uquiz.com
				




I was doing uquizs with my partner lol. The result I got was pretty candles


----------



## Seastar (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## tessa grace (Mar 18, 2021)

i can't stop simping


----------



## mayor.lauren (Mar 18, 2021)

я люблю есть шоколадный торт.

ah, russian homework. you never fail me. (translates to "i love to eat chocolate cake.)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

lol i was adding album covers to my mp3 songs


----------



## King koopa (Mar 18, 2021)

What is this person saying?




__





						P3 fes MP3 - Persona 3 Fes Original Soundtrack OST - Download Persona 3 Fes Original Soundtrack Soundtracks for FREE!
					

Download P3 fes - Persona 3 Fes Original Soundtrack soundtracks to your PC in MP3 format. Free P3 fes - Persona 3 Fes Original Soundtrack soundtracks, P3 fes - Persona 3 Fes Original Soundtrack MP3 downloads. Browse our great selection of P3 fes music. Unlimited free downloads of your favourite...




					downloads.khinsider.com
				



Ok so Kimi wa ne shika ni ato toki watashi no soba ni itasudatte itasudatte itasudatte sugu yoko de waratteita naku****emo torimodosu kimi wo
Uhhh yeah
 oops


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 18, 2021)

was showing off the gf colors the sign had, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2021)

*Magical Grape Chia Pop*

oh lol checked price of a neopets item but it was bit too expensive rip


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2021)

Cooking Recipes (HM64)
					

Recipes in Harvest Moon 64 are obtained by giving certain products, such as crops or milk, to certain villagers. Although recipes are collected, they cannot be used to create food dishes of any kind. Having all 35 recipes listed below is necessary to impress the Gourmet and receive a positive...




					harvestmoon.fandom.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 19, 2021)

from half alive's instagram profile


----------



## deana (Mar 21, 2021)

Deana ☼ Resident Rep. of Rainshine
Est. May 31 2020
Current Residents:

































well that's not very exciting lol


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 21, 2021)

i played it in a discord call as a joke omg


----------



## Seastar (Mar 21, 2021)

Uh... don't ask.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

monsieur

had to google it, surprisingly I spelled it right on the first try


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 23, 2021)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMfT80IW4AAuImg.jpg
		


oh i was looking at moppy from japanese sesame street. aren't they cute!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh lol I forgot I had this


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 23, 2021)

LOL i was making a joke about being british to a friend


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/7570&p=28155.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2021)

LucianoHuck says "I just wanted to say that you are the coolest owner!"    

yeah copied some RE from neopets


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 23, 2021)

all i do is win win win no matter what

lmao i was looking for the lyrics to that song to make a joke post in the "last person to post loses" thread on here.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2021)

*OH.*


----------



## ForeverALoan (Mar 24, 2021)

rms race that started in 20th century
1914- Germany had greatest increase in their military
Britain and Russia wanted in on that, back and forth military advancements competition



lmao apwh notes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2021)

oops


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 24, 2021)

oreoreo

oh i was on this silly site. the more oreos you type out, the bigger the oreo gets.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 26, 2021)

was making somethin my discord pfp


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 29, 2021)

☁ └>❝ 𝓒𝓸𝓼𝓶𝓲𝓬 𝓲𝓼 𝓽𝔂𝓹𝓲𝓷𝓰..❞
. . .  :ɴᴇᴡ ᴍᴇssᴀɢᴇ ¡
_"Morning darlings !! Cosmic loves yall ! I hope you have a good day !"_ 
꒰꒱


----------



## Seastar (Apr 5, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/2927&p=10712.jpg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)

What, you egg? 
[he stabs him]


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

6:07 PM


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 12, 2021)

\frac{\left(800\cdot100\right)}{290}


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 12, 2021)

__





						raddle acnh - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2021)

Oops, it's almost the same thing


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Apr 21, 2021)

> there's way, way too much music that i feel describes me and/or my life that if i listed it all this would be novel length, so i'll just name the first three that pop into my mind:
> 
> *all gone by mother mother*
> the feeling when you're tired of caring too much, of feeling like your own emotions and choices are weighing you down.
> ...



this post by myself in another thread. was afraid it would eat it or something.


----------



## moonstone1751 (Apr 22, 2021)

- [x]  4. what is a caldecott medal book
- [x] 12. health tips 
- [x] 13. sanitation
- [x] 15. high/scope approach 
- [x] 16. positive guidance strategies 
- [x] 17. timeout 
- [x] 18. challenging behaviors
- [x] 19. types of observation
- [ ] 20. lesson plans 
- [ ] 22. stress management


keeping track of my early childhood notes for my ece class


----------



## Seastar (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2021)

6500k. Fluorescent and LED


----------



## Seastar (Apr 23, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/archive/image.php?k=6091CE269FB3DBAAFEDC8E56DBD1CCC7&bg=99c57c


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

Mecha Topsi Plushie 

o looked up price of a neopets item


----------



## Tomboy974 (Apr 24, 2021)

i love when they let you escape <:snapstim:800763901696278528> the ones that fake it and end up sacrificing you anyways annoy me though

i think I accidentally copied a message on discord lol


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

Uh, well that's me so-


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)

http://images.neopets.com/neoboards/avatars/mr_insane.gif
		


yeah just an unreleased avatar from neopets i found fun lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2021)

*Usul Native Headband* 

oh some wearable on neopets i checked the price on i think?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/data/dbtechShop/itemIcons/0/245.jpg?1586832869
		


I'm guessing this was from the which collectible do you like better thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2021)

*Navigating the Void* 

neopets book


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2021)

*Hee hee hee!*
The ray is fired at *Derisively*...















... and she changes into a Yellow Lenny!!

oh lol neopets


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/Black_Forest_gateau.jpg
		


Responding to a question in Basement Dwellers.


----------



## Holla (Apr 29, 2021)

__





						Amazon.com: Flannel Fleece Throw Blanket,Dango Family Ii Soft Cozy Microfiber Durable Couch Blankets Home Decor Perfect for Bed and Sofa Blankets for All Season，（80"x 60"） : Home & Kitchen
					

Buy Flannel Fleece Throw Blanket,Dango Family Ii Soft Cozy Microfiber Durable Couch Blankets Home Decor Perfect for Bed and Sofa Blankets for All Season，（80"x 60"）: Throws - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Oh... haha I saw a reddit post with an adorable dango blanket from Clannad. They linked where they got it from so I must have saved the link. I haven't bought it especially since it's on the US Amazon so it'd be fairly pricey to buy since I'm from Canada. Tempting though.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

I have been gathering reference images of cakes...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2021)

gary


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2021)

what i was listening to awhile ago lol


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2021)

A friend was confused when I described the Capri Sun ads, so...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CODlY9bKf9V/?igshid=akjupw610bst



_[_12:29 PM_]_


oh yea, someone sent this in a discord and I must've copied the time, too


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 30, 2021)

oh i was gonna show what gigantamax pokemon i needed in my recent post in the what are you happy about today thread, but decided against it. ;w;


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2021)

ᕕ(ﾟ▽ﾟ)ᕗ

Lol I don't have those symbols on my phone keyboard so I copied them from a post I saw on twitter and pasted them in my memo pad so I could now have them


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

3563 

Oh, that was the ID number of a Pokemon... somewhere.


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2021)

define


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 1, 2021)

oh, a layer lol


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

Bouffalant


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

doing a couple of art trades so I needed to send refs of my island rep


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

The Snowager awakes, looks straight at you... then moans and goes back to sleep.  You were lucky! 

neopets stuff lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

*Mystic Wocky Shoes* 

neopets price check


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

Your Turn To Die
					






					vgperson.com
				



oh a link to a very good game


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

Error - [Click Critters]
					

Click Critters is an expansive adoptable / virtual pet hybrid site full of fun games and amazing locations to explore!



					www.clickcritters.com


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

Edinburg


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 3, 2021)

i was putting it on my mp3 don't judge me xD


----------



## Holla (May 3, 2021)

ownitpro | TikTok

I don't have TikTok but I saw a video from there shared on Facebook that I found amusing.


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i was putting it on my mp3 don't judge me xD


omg I love this, person of culture


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CNu5bf2MFuR/
cute art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

nvidia-research-mingyuliu.com
		


cool a.i. thing


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/1598&p=6780.jpg


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 13, 2021)

oh.


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2021)

#ff9900 

oh some colour hex code stuf lol


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2021)

You get no context


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 14, 2021)

.• •̩̩͙  •̩̩͙ •.

a divider from my dream journal


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2021)

password


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 14, 2021)

loafie on TikTok
					

my guy if u see this no u didn’t 💖 #drawing #character




					www.tiktok.com
				




sharing this with amigos


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2021)

Oh...


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

me showing my friend what i wanted lol so she could help me look


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2021)

*Average Nerkmid*


neopets item lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)

*Meteorite Craft Book* 

neopets book


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2021)

4427


----------



## Holla (May 18, 2021)

heal green, hurt blue
Red: -37
Purple: -47
Blue: 33
Green: 45


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 18, 2021)

Heal green, hurt blue
Red: -37
Purple: -47
Blue: 34
Green: 46

damn wait I rlly clicked on this thinking I was in the heal hurt thread and just
copied the person above me eh


----------



## vixened (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2021)

4626


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 19, 2021)

well when i did it it was a personal letter to a friend so oops


----------



## MadisonBristol (May 21, 2021)




----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

thank you ***** , ****** and ***thanks for the among us code let play at 9


----------



## deana (May 22, 2021)

Trapped and isolated in the abandoned town of Little Hope, 4 college students and their teacher must escape the nightmarish apparitions that relentlessly pursue them through an impenetrable fog.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 23, 2021)

Koopadude100


----------



## GreatUsername (May 27, 2021)

*Takoyaki*


----------



## deana (May 27, 2021)

I sent this to someone lol


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2021)

4604


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 27, 2021)

¯\_( ͡❛ ͜ʖ ͡❛)_/ok let go


----------



## Antonio (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Antonio (May 27, 2021)

Let’s watch friends reunion
didn't realize this was a bump omg


----------



## Lavamaize (May 27, 2021)

0.0478\cdot\frac{0.20}{1}\cdot\frac{1}{1}


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 28, 2021)

Defendant is a fit and proper person to have sole custody, care and

control of the minor child. It is in the child’s best interest to be placed in the sole care and custody of Defendant. Defendant seeks this relief _pendente lite_ and permanently.


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2021)

5179


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 28, 2021)

up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, start.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2021)




----------



## warrior_kitty (May 28, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 28, 2021)

oh yeah


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/8731&p=32815.jpg


----------



## GreatUsername (May 30, 2021)

*Tim Anderson Bat Flip Bobblehead*


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2021)

Oh. I was trying to help someone.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 30, 2021)

__





						Flight Rising
					






					www1.flightrising.com
				




Flightrising stuff


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 30, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2021)

This. This right here.

This is horrible. Disgusting. I don't understand why you would post something like this. I am honestly offended.

By posting this, you are honestly offending me. I request that you immediately stop posting things like this. Things like this post honestly offend me more than anything.

I am honestly offended that you would post this, because honestly, this is incredibly offensive to me.

I am being honest here when I tell you that I am honestly offended by this post. I AM HONESTLY OFFENDED BY THIS GARBAGE! WHY WOULD YOU POST THIS GARBAGE! I HONESTLY HATE YOU!

I honestly hate you. I am honestly offended.

Stop with this honestly offensive garbage.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 31, 2021)

(i just found TBT on youtube


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 2, 2021)

riight, an email notification I got lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2021)

s4mur4i.0nn4

ah, an instagram username


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2021)

!s


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jun 3, 2021)

I am a bot, and this action was performed automatically. Please contact the moderators of this subreddit if you have any questions or concerns.


I have no idea why I copied this lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## LordPembroke (Jun 4, 2021)

arachnophobic

I was posting on the What's Bothering You? thread, and had to Google the correct spelling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2021)

p!market buy

Well...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 5, 2021)

Arrivederci

googling stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2021)

[/QUOTE]

lol had to move the quote closer in a thread cause i typed my reply in the quote box lol


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 6, 2021)

Copyright © 2021


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Jun 8, 2021)

I want a tricycle, and a dog that won’t chew my hotwheels, and a brighter future for America! I’m Ralph Wiggum and I’ve been a good boy!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 8, 2021)

How is DNA found in the cells of multicellular organisms?


looking up things for a test


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2021)

thwackey

Oh checking the spelling on a Pokemon


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2021)

Flossima 

a name of a pet in neopets pound but someone grabbed it already


----------



## Holla (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## your local goomy (Jun 9, 2021)

I...uh...had to explain to a friend of mine what "seifuku" was.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 9, 2021)

castle dimitrescu


----------



## a potato (Jun 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402822858024226818


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2021)

4338


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jun 11, 2021)

[="_, post: 10014011, member: 20417"]
Dated before 9/2020.

Looking for 4.

Thanks
[/]

I was moving around a quote lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 22, 2021)

sim


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/1517&p=6451.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2021)

Nancy Psychedelic Cloud High Neck Mini Dress
					

Command attention in our Nancy Psychedelic Cloud High Neck Mini Dress.This mesmerising frock is made for a party with its gorgeous classic vintage shape. Its high neck, wide sleeves and a short vintage mini length are perfect styled with boots and a cute bag. Adorned in our more psychedelic...




					www.thehippieshake.co.uk
				




sadly it's way too large for me, but, still it's v nice.


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 22, 2021)

The liberals put tracking devices in the vaccine it will be no doubt that the government will come and take us proud republicans away and experiment on those of us who got the vaccine it will be extremely painful and you will be awake for the entire thing after all this Gordon Ramsey will come and cook you into an idiot sandwich and you will be fed to Barack Obama himself in conclusion debby Ryan is just John cena in disguise 


my friend wrote this cause she was bored and dw its all a joke


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2021)

Parasect


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2021)

*Bubbling Fungus* 

neopets item i looked up the price for, idk why everyone is pricing it at the same time tho lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2021)

4341


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2021)

Zieie 

some neopets name


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2021)

13310


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2021)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a829F_wYICeJp8y_NnjsR-EcfA6hl9qpbGEoP4v0PvE/edit#
		

oh yea I was trying to type out a Google doc link


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Shawna (Jul 21, 2021)

receptionist


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## neoratz (Jul 22, 2021)

600


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 22, 2021)

oh yea an animation I found


----------



## Meadows (Jul 22, 2021)

That's fine. I will have to earn 50 more tbt first.


Message:

An adorable plush of Kapp'n


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2021)

https://a.poliwager.net/i/185423.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

Kreeln 

some neopets' name


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2021)

13535


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

*Color_Gurl* 

name of a neopet i have, neeed the name for a coding fix lol


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2021)

9217


----------



## inazuma (Jul 28, 2021)

just My new leaf botanical house. i love it.


----------



## vixened (Jul 31, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421053667453542402


----------



## Seastar (Jul 31, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/archive/image.php?k=A66B132972F0E7750A38EEC20CC2669C&bg=99c57c


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 31, 2021)

Villager:
Do you have an open plot now?:
Your time zone:

Looks like I was debating buying a villager from someone...


----------



## Stikki (Aug 1, 2021)

It was my phone number it seems haha yeah not gonna post that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2021)

ah I was pasting this into discord


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh boy, it was this.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)

oh


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 1, 2021)

immediately

I always spell it wrong to I copy pasted it lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Stikki (Aug 3, 2021)

1. What's your fav kk slider song?

2. what's the one item of clothing or accessory you wear the most

3. if you could erase one item in the game from existence what would it be?

4. What's your fav time of day and weather?

5. what's your fav reaction?

^ it was from a thread on TBT.

I'm glad to see so many of you being honest with what's really in your ctrlV cos I was anticipating people peacocking with the edgiest stuff, like lyrics etc haha


----------



## Holla (Aug 3, 2021)

Matryoshka Doll

Was updating my shop and I find this collectible hard to spell, plus I had 3 of them.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 3, 2021)

u hau̯ pala koimkopae neo̯ŋgu 

I create languages for fun, and this is the phonetic transcription of "Wu hau pala koyimkopaë neoqgu" which is Neongu for "I created Neongu in 2021".


----------



## arikins (Aug 4, 2021)

https://us04web.zoom.us/[redacted due to privacy]

ah yes, still doing zoom


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2021)

No way, they're a fire hazard!



from my candle thread lmfao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)

*Mad Aly*

yea was copying an username for a reply lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2021)

*Bubbling Fungus* 

pricing a neopets item haha


----------



## Seastar (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## arikins (Aug 15, 2021)

its a picture of me i took on my computer, not sure if im allowed to post those lol


----------



## S.J. (Aug 15, 2021)

_っしゃあ_

I was Googling the translation of the catchphrase of Gen, the discontinued sheep villager.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2021)

*Zed Codestone* 

neopets item


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/6273&p=22781.jpg


----------



## TofuIdol (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2021)

*Tai-Kai Codestone* 

yup lol


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 20, 2021)

a fa lẽːˈbaɾi fae̯ ˈawɨ piˈsa 

Phonetic transcription of "A-fa lēmbari fae auy pisas" which is Leccio (a language I'm creating) for "I can't believe it's not butter".


----------



## deana (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## your local goomy (Aug 21, 2021)

It keeps its tail raised to monitor its surroundings. If you yank its tail, it will try to bite you.

(Pikachu's Pokédex Entry from Pokémon Yellow...)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 21, 2021)

Nothing, I just had a space copied


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 22, 2021)

lɑsɑˈlɐ̃ː u ˈeːleː æseˈʃẽː ðyz ˈjeːlit͡ʃe æseˈʃẽː ˈdoɣʷũː 

Always a phonetic transcription of my conlangs. This is a transcription of "Lasalã U eelee äseṡẽẽ, düz jeliċe äseṡẽẽ dowũ!" which is Lyladnese for "Emperor Wu liked cake, but not exploding cake!".


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Aug 23, 2021)

─── ･ ｡ﾟ☆: *.☽ .* :☆ﾟ. ───


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2021)

/#round=8148&b=gdbkppdyktbduotcdfktaxuat 

food club betting for neopets using neocities food club, nothing sus lol

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2021



MadisonBristol said:


> lɑsɑˈlɐ̃ː u ˈeːleː æseˈʃẽː ðyz ˈjeːlit͡ʃe æseˈʃẽː ˈdoɣʷũː
> 
> Always a phonetic transcription of my conlangs. This is a transcription of "Lasalã U eelee äseṡẽẽ, düz jeliċe äseṡẽẽ dowũ!" which is Lyladnese for "Emperor Wu liked cake, but not exploding cake!".


I dunno but this remind me of a mix between Zulu and Turkish aha.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2021)

*Slorg Potatoes* 

neopets item, tried feeding a kad but got pwned lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 29, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/8613&p=32531.jpg


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2021)

Sleep for 6 hours? I need 7-9 at least. 

yeha copied a thing to reply to it on a site lol


----------



## MadisonBristol (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/9662&p=52191.jpg


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 31, 2021)

wow, literally a tbt lineup i was planning


----------



## Seastar (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/1414&p=6154.jpg


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 3, 2021)

dont wanna share the link but the last thing i copied was a link to buy an rk71 keyboard lol.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 3, 2021)

ʰ


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 4, 2021)

Things Get Hot Between Adam & Michael | Hell Ones - YouTube

... I am not surprised


----------



## Libra (Sep 4, 2021)

Eeyore ''Monday Morning'' Mug

(I was Googling a birthday present for a friend. )


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 4, 2021)

Some people have to fight
Some people give their lives
Some people don't believe
I was born a champion

Kek


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 5, 2021)

Patagonia


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2021)

Grapes09272010 

neopet name lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 5, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/5069&p=18221.jpg


----------



## b100ming (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Jewli (Sep 5, 2021)

this link ^ when I posted the link it turns into the video
-------------------------------------------------------------------
(How can I post without mentioning that gif, @b100ming  I don't know where it's from but I just kept watching it   )


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 5, 2021)

na aˈjano ni ˈsabiː zej 

It's the phonetic transcription of "Na ajano ni sabī zei", which is Leccio (the language I'm creating) for "I like to go to the lake too".


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 7, 2021)

__
		https://elpicaderodeltroll.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F633328170131701760

... I don't even know what I was searching for this to appear, but I regret nothing!


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## b100ming (Sep 8, 2021)

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/1c/12/F095217F-D0DD-4FAA-86F8-74D958F2DECC/IMG_0854.WEBP


----------



## Seastar (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2021)

You carefully walk in and pick up a snowball from the pile of treasure, and then run for your life!!!!!




*Dry Ice Snowball*


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2021)

its my Tumblr link but it has a bad word so I shouldn't link it just in case KAHACAGJ


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/item/862&p=3856.jpg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Sep 12, 2021)

__





						Homestuck
					

A tale about a boy and his friends and a game they play together. About 8,000 pages. Don't say we didn't warn you.




					www.homestuck.com
				



oh i was linking it to my friend STJKFDDDGJ


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 13, 2021)

(it was a code for something at work, for privacy I'm describing it instead of actually posting it haha)


----------



## vixened (Sep 13, 2021)

quesadillas


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 13, 2021)

70726702

Flight rising dragon id-


----------



## Seastar (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## mogyay (Sep 16, 2021)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HP-DeskJet-Colour-Printer-instant/dp/B09316DC61/ref=sr_1_1?_encoding=UTF8&c=ts&dchild=1&keywords=All-In-One+Printers&qid=1631740203&s=computers&sr=1-1&ts_id=430585031
		


i need a printer   they all look the same, it's very confusing


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Sep 16, 2021)

https://tiermaker.com/create/all-homestuck-characters-220
		

oh yeahh another thing i sent to a friend


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2021)

Sent this because it sounded funny.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 17, 2021)

I was dress shopping :')


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2021)

Hey don't ask why I screenshot an ad


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 19, 2021)

(it was someone's account name for work, can't exactly post it here haha)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks like you have already used this feature! Come back in *77 days* to choose your Neopet's next species change! 

yeah checked on when i can use premium perk again, want a robot kacheek lol


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2021)

*Distortion*

Uh... okay.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 23, 2021)

マリア様がみてる 

Name of an anime I found on MyAnimeList


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> マリア様がみてる
> 
> Name of an anime I found on MyAnimeList


damn haven't heard of that in a while : o

Tegnérgatan                        17 

just an address in my city cause i might go there? xD lol


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 23, 2021)

This. This right here.

This is horrible. Disgusting. I don't understand why you would post something like this. I am honestly offended.

By posting this, you are honestly offending me. I request that you immediately stop posting things like this. Things like this post honestly offend me more than anything.

I am honestly offended that you would post this, because honestly, this is incredibly offensive to me.

I am being honest here when I tell you that I am honestly offended by this post. I AM HONESTLY OFFENDED BY THIS GARBAGE! WHY WOULD YOU POST THIS GARBAGE! I HONESTLY HATE YOU!

I honestly hate you. I am honestly offended.

Stop with this honestly offensive garbage.

oh yeah a copypasta


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 23, 2021)

"Dakota and my mom along with her family and my coaches are along the stands ready to watch the race as it unfolds"

This is from Js memoir and I copy pasted that to prove something


----------



## Seastar (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh, uh- I was going to show someone this but I changed my mind.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

NOOO WHY THIS IS THE THIRD THREAD THIS HAS ENDED UP ON someone take my computer away from me i hate that so much but its funny to me for no reason


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2021)

...There is literally no reason for this to be copied.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

i couldnt figure out why its wrong theres literally two of the same exact answer? oh well


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 24, 2021)

Done now, waiting in tea shop

I like tea


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 24, 2021)

(Username of someone on animalcrossingcommunity.com that I copied for a forum game, not posting it since others in the game are here lol)


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2021)

New Splatoon 3 details from the Squid Research Lab - News - Nintendo Official Site
					

SRL here! New Splatoon 3 details were just announced via video transmission. In addition to some exciting Turf War footage, we also got our first look at the single-player story mode. Check it out! The theme of the Splatoon 3 story mode appears to b…




					www.nintendo.com
				




Uhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2021)

Supergood 

some neopet lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 26, 2021)

and i would love for you too

i dont remember what thats from


----------



## Seastar (Sep 26, 2021)

How about I don't give context


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2021)

*Apple iOS Ringtones - Old Car Horn*

yes lol looking to get that on my new droid phone haha


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## S.J. (Sep 27, 2021)

Nook's Cranny
					

Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Horizons items.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 27, 2021)

My login info for this organization. 

No Im not sharing it lmao


----------



## Seastar (Sep 27, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/archive/image.php?k=87FF739D9C33BA769CCCD84E41687EE9&bg=6189da


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 29, 2021)

︎✌︎☼︎︎☜︎☼︎︎ ︎✌︎☼︎︎☜︎☼︎︎ ✡︎☜︎❄︎ ︎✌︎☼︎︎☜︎☼︎

wingdings font


----------



## Seastar (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 29, 2021)

/hx


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2021)

Time on Chicken Smoothie - Chicken Smoothie
					






					www.chickensmoothie.com
				




I hope it's fine that I'm bumping this


----------



## nocctea (Oct 24, 2021)

ttps://vm.tiktok.com/ZM8Ds3q8C/


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2021)

No, these are not mine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2021)

I met your sister, she's a weak sauce, and now she lives in my ribcage.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Smooth and pleasant trade! Feel free to follow me for the latest giveaways!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2021)

Side note I hate this thing very much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 5, 2021)

rangoli


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 7, 2021)

ʼ


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 7, 2021)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E_dIVoWVIAQO67F?format=jpg&name=medium


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2021)

password
but now this url https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.61169/page-454


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2021)

Wenn ich auf Download drücke, kommt nur "Laden, bitte warten", Hilfe? (Ich bin kein Deutscher, ich benutze Google Translate, also entschuldigen Sie eventuelle Fehler)

oh yeah i was commenting on a german video


----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2021)

73618659 
I think it's a dragon, but not one of mine


----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 11, 2021)

kʰěːŋgà waː sàjtʰá t͡sú maːn dwa meo̯ŋ

That's the phonetic transcription of my constructed language, Neongu. It's "Kēqga wuā saita ju mān dua meoq?" which means "Why does one need six houses?".


----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2021)

Cephalobot


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2021)

https://s8.gifyu.com/images/Screenshot_2021_1112_112647.png
		


Imgbb was acting up so i had to use another image hosting service and that image was for the caption thread


----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2021)

Haha whoops I never used this screenshot.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2021)

Echo and I made Unknown Shiketsu Teacher an actual husbando.

…don’t ask.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 12, 2021)

Ancient Fox Ascension Series Blind Box
					

PRODUCT FEATURE Style: 8 regular style + 2 different color style + 1 hidden style + 1 super hidden style Quantity: Individual / Box of 8 Dimensions: 80 mm Nine Tail Fox Genuine Tide Player Office Boy Home Decore Fairy Caja Ciega




					www.kikagoods.com
				




(I was trying to show my partners how cute one of them was but then it made it overly difficult for me to find a pic of it so I gave up)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2021)

Content from Other Games - Pokémon Brilliant Diamond & Shining Pearl
					

The Content from Other Games introduced in Pokémon Brilliant Diamond & Shining Pearl for Nintendo Switch. Details all the content available in the game if you have save data from other Pokémon games




					serebii.net


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2021)

I just wash up on the beach on my own island.  Gulliver walks by and is like, “wtf happened to you, lol”.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2021)

It was relevant to some conversation


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2021)

I never actually pasted this anywhere but I looked at this and thought "Hey that's just Wish Bear".


----------



## dragonair (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 15, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/pic.php?k=EF0A42CE7E3207FC95B2E4408A704351&bg=8ca4f1


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 15, 2021)

Accent: Fourpoint Serpens


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

6295629562956295629562956295629562956295629562956295629562956295629562956295629562956295629562956295

i-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)

idr why I had this


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2021)

11122


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2021)

fdsfddfsfd

idk


----------



## Holla (Nov 16, 2021)

SCREW, RH 12" DIA. x 12" PITCH, 3/8" THK. FLIGHTS

Heh, I've been working on designing screw conveyors at work so I must have copied this from the bill of material. Probably won't make any sense to most people here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2021)

https://mafia.gg/








Message #news




oh ok


----------



## Seastar (Nov 17, 2021)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/pic.php?k=DF2A5AD93F27CB92BD33A92C1FDF5632&bg=8ca4f1


----------



## Harebells (Nov 17, 2021)

Always winter and never Christmas


----------



## Holla (Nov 17, 2021)

ADDED HOLES FOR BOLTED COVERS

Oh look more work stuff... I totally typed that in the wrong field so I just copy/pasted it into the correct one.


----------



## ughrora (Nov 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461073155250958348


----------



## Seastar (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## th8827 (Nov 17, 2021)

Concept Improvement


----------



## biibii (Nov 17, 2021)

1) Did you make it to the end of the month both times? How far did your money last?  (# of days)

2) What were some of the most difficult choices you encountered? What sacrifices did you have to make?

3) Thinking like a sociologist, what are some structural reasons for poverty?  (Think back to the beginning of the course when we thought about individual-level and structural-level explanations.)


----------



## Seastar (Nov 18, 2021)

Uhhh right-


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2021)

Good pm. Kindly edit this and put your name.

Uhh, rest is info of other peoples names so i cut it out for the sake of their privacy


----------



## Seastar (Nov 19, 2021)

20770


----------



## petaI (Nov 19, 2021)

was sharing my avatar for a fall comp on another forum site


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 19, 2021)

“If anyone ever tells me it’s a mistake to have hope, well then, I’ll just tell them they’re wrong. And I’ll keep telling them till they believe. No matter how many times it takes.” – Madoka Kaname

quote for my signature


----------



## Seastar (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh whoops lol


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/data/dbtechShop/itemIcons/0/401.jpg?1608943872
		


lineup planning stuff


----------



## Seastar (Nov 20, 2021)

Proto Wings


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2021)

PopcornChi 

neopets' name


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

[/SPOILER]

heh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462207675576451078
was sending this to someone lmao


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Nov 21, 2021)

KYVXC0724

cookie run player id


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2021)

https://www.icepets.com/images/Pets/Jakrit/Jakrit_Red.png


----------



## allainah (Nov 24, 2021)

https://imgur.com/Xy6xrh2


i was editing my signature lol


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 24, 2021)

Amazon.com: Little Buddy USA 1470 Splatoon Marie Green Squid Sister Plush, 10" : Toys & Games
					

Buy Little Buddy USA 1470 Splatoon Marie Green Squid Sister Plush, 10": Stuffed Animals & Teddy Bears - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




i was sending something to my mom i wanted 2 buy


----------



## boring (Nov 24, 2021)

5/5 for you today, have a kind day ♥ ♥ ♥ 5/5 for you today, have a kind day ♥ ♥ ♥

I was nookazon-ing


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 24, 2021)

gif for my signature


----------



## your local goomy (Nov 24, 2021)

I know her hair is just pulled back but honestly she needs to chop that ponytail off

Me talking about the new Lusamine outfit in Pokémon Masters, lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2021)

But yeah anyway Neo's not the place to discuss such things in depth so I'll just stop here haha. 


yeah lol got a bit too deep XD


----------



## your local goomy (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes


----------



## dragonair (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2021)

No the grinch that stole thanksgiving.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2021)

ah yes, I was sending someone a doodle in my spanish notebook


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 6, 2021)

Limahl


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 6, 2021)

Ah, the day I laid my fate out.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Dec 7, 2021)

haha feesh go speeen


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 7, 2021)

song


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2021)

Treacy 

some neopet's name


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Dec 8, 2021)

(context: i sent someone this image with the caption "w-what are you doing, step-baka?"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)

man, that's SO greek! 


lmao people reacting to music


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 8, 2021)

was gonna use it as a reaction image but though it'd be lame


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 10, 2021)

a tweet i posted but its embarrassing so im not posting it here LMAO


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 11, 2021)

anastomosis 

(for context I was studying for one of my exams)


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2021)

I can barely read this lol


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 11, 2021)

activated lymphocytes 

_- more anatomy studying_


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2021)

*princess.looking.for.frog*


yeah i was returning lights gifts and copied people's usernames so i didn't forget it  this one happened to be copied now heh


----------



## zissou (Dec 12, 2021)

View attachment 418703- View attachment 418704 - View attachment 418705

^ from adding some funky formatting in my island journal lol


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2021)

*VALBERG (val cb 244 a+ d ssc) | Réfrigérateur Combiné 244 L*


Well, that's the title of the fridge I'm currently selling, lol


----------



## Aquilla (Dec 12, 2021)

ah yes, thanks for the reminder that I should in fact be studying psychology, not browsing the forums ;u;


----------



## S.J. (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2021)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/13/ec/7c/13ec7cde1e5705ae10fb45c43fa7411e.jpg
		


oh yeah lol


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 13, 2021)

oh yeah i made a gif for my sig lmao


----------



## Seastar (Dec 13, 2021)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/advent21/03659dde.png


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 13, 2021)

Awesome job! 10/10 - TA (someone)

I am roleplaying as Teacher's Assistant (TA) in a roleplay site. I put someone instead of my username.


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

renaissance painting chihuahua


----------



## Licorice (Dec 13, 2021)

island username:
timezone:
order:
total tbt:


----------



## Seastar (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 14, 2021)

↳˳;; ❝ fonts ᵕ̈೫˚∗


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2021)

Ah yes, the best Genshin Impact emoji out of all of them.


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 14, 2021)

"it sounds like silent pain" --a youtube comment about all too well (sad girl autumn version)


----------



## zissou (Dec 17, 2021)

It was horrid. I'm not one of those people who does work for fun

^ Self explanatory, I think


----------



## Seastar (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Neb (Dec 17, 2021)

__
		https://neb63.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F670807977125691392


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Dec 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291257103617650691
oh
yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

*Well looky there... You got a chuckle out of him.


King Skarl Says:*
*heh* That was a pretty good joke. I give it a *617* out of 1000.
Here, have a little something from my kitchen.  I hope you like it.

*King Skarl hands you:


Baked Rye Loaf*

He also gives you *79* Neopoints!

neopets rng at its finest


----------



## Seastar (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## catra (Dec 18, 2021)

†


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 18, 2021)

"today i started by getting my fossils ,, which i dont normally do ,, but recently ive been having a really hard time finding them around my island ,, so i wouldve procrastinated them if i had done anything else first. i also got flora in my campsite !! i really wanted her to move in but she wanted to replace sherb so i had to turn her down :( ive been really needing a "

PLS THIS WAS A POST OF MINE I COPIED FOR SOME REASON


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## catra (Dec 19, 2021)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 19, 2021)

aight


----------



## catra (Dec 19, 2021)

Like those fake torches you see in haunted houses.


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 19, 2021)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/9097455.gif


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

Beetle: “Finally, we’re free from the suppression of our species caused by Arataki Itto!  Thank you, Tenryou Commission!  You have our eternal gratitude!”


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 22, 2021)

Chicken Smooth - Chicken Smoothie
					






					www.chickensmoothie.com


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 22, 2021)

I love it when it snows. The world falls completely silent... and I can sleep undisturbed.

a message for a collectable i sold to someone


----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2021)

Congratulations! You have been awarded the *Apprentice Blue Bottlecap Spender* achievement!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 23, 2021)

I was in the "Switch year in review" thread


----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Dec 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474155877481385985the best video in existence


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)

*Hugged A Spardel Poster* 

yeah i was buying a thing for my neopets gallery haha


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Dec 25, 2021)

what if the copier doesn't post their DA or share pictures of their island online, so it's only theirs to enjoy

---

Quoting another user from another tbt thread. I think this was like 2 days ago. Why is this still in my clipboard lol


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 25, 2021)

freak out because i don't know if he'd kill me or kiss me or kiss me and then kill me

oh
i copy my tweets sometimes bc sometimes twitter is glitchy Dies


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 25, 2021)

__





						One moment, please...
					





					finaloutpost.net


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2021)

127.0.0.1


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)

We will check in with the team about removing this feature once we are back from break! ~~Aesop 

oh yeah i posted about neopets about a thing i hope they remove (food being yuck or books being boring dependent on how many letters in your pet's name) and copied the answer from neopian times


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 29, 2021)

aight


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476058614393679874
oh yeah LMAO


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2021)

I hate this weather


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh right, my images codes for my signature, Haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

*Bubbling Fungus* 

neopets item lol


----------



## Seastar (Dec 31, 2021)

Sometimes they're just taking to each other.

Uh, what? ...Also why is this numbered??


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

https://archives.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/d/d9/350MS8.png
		


yess needed a milotic image


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2021)

its a meme but there's bad words so i cant post it here


----------



## Seastar (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## zissou (Jan 2, 2022)

Just a great video I found on one of those "Best Video Essays of 2021" lists analyzing ACNH though an anarcho-utopian (is that a thing? it's a thing now) lens. <3 Obsessed with this channel now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

__





						Neopets - Loading site...
					





					www.neopets.com
				




yeah just a neopets board link lol


----------



## Seastar (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

oh err just something in swedish i cba to explain lol


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 5, 2022)

apparently


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

*Well looky there... You got a chuckle out of him.
King Skarl Says:*
*heh* That was a pretty good joke. I give it a *634* out of 1000.
Here, have a little something from my kitchen.  I hope you like it.
*King Skarl hands you:

Meat and Beans*



 



lmao yeah neopets


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

*Hee hee hee!*
The ray is fired at *Arrenthia*...
















... and she loses *3* defence points!!!!


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 9, 2022)

Lmao. My home address. Let's not share that one.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Friday the 13th Candy 

yeah for my thread lol..it's sold btw


----------



## TofuIdol (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ecstasy (Jan 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480329384842215425


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2022)

_Décimas y Centésimas_ 

yeah i looked up an album by violetta parra


----------



## Seastar (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

etoile


lol help i luv her


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

Theodorakis Mikis 
oh searched to see if this website had his stuff, not really what i was looking for there though.


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 13, 2022)

Gymshark Sherpa Jacket - Black
					

LAYER UP YOUR LOOK Stay comfortable as can be in the Sherpa Jacket. This reversible jacket can be changed between two cosy materials; fluffy Borg and plain fleece. Complete with a roll neck, zip-up design, side pockets (on the Borg side) and a regular fit, keep cosy on your rest day or on your...




					uk.gymshark.com
				



was looking at sherpa jackets


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 13, 2022)

okay so


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

*Har Codestone*


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 24, 2022)

Take me to the lakes where all the poets went to die
I don’t belong and my beloved neither do you
Those Windermere peaks look like a perfect place to cry
I’m setting off but not without my muse
No not without you

lyrics to the chorus of "the lakes" by taylor swift


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 24, 2022)

I made a discord thread for comics with spider-man and deadpool teaming up so I send random screenshots with low-effort jokes attached


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

*Orn Codestone

pricing my neopets shop lol*


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2022)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/10706161.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2022)

Unique Tribal Designed Fashion and Accesoiries
					

Gemaakt van handgeweven en geborduurde  stoffen door  de Indianen uit Peru, Ecuador, Colombia  en Bolivia  en verder handgemaakte materialen uit Marokko,  vele artikelen afgewerkt met hoogwaardig leder.




					www.ibiza-fashion.eu
				




yeah just a clothes site


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2022)

*Well looky there... You got a chuckle out of him.


King Skarl Says:*
*heh* That was a pretty good joke. I give it a *701* out of 1000.
Here, have a little something from my kitchen.  I hope you like it.

*King Skarl hands you:


Ixi Hoof Soup*

lol


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2022)

Haha guess what page this is from


----------



## Giulsac (Jan 30, 2022)

At this point, not only did we resolve a conflict between her and me, but I also wrote several reasons why cats are really very good pets like dogs, as different as they are equally adorable and beneficial.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

_theres some pretty dumb names too ..._ 

lol just a pogo discussion w/ me and a friend on another site


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2022)

*17,275*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2022)

it the little ones that are the nightmares


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 31, 2022)

Azura- Wisdom, Day & Night

I was making a lost of all Daedric Princes from Skyrim and their patronage.


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 31, 2022)

Don't ask...


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh huh


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2022)

*Unripe Puntec Wrap*


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 3, 2022)

oh gif for my signature


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 3, 2022)

_ē_


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## ellarella (Feb 4, 2022)

ib


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2022)

^lol



bubblesz2


Colour: BiscuitSpecies: GelertGender: female

yeah i was pound surfing on neopets


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2022)

refrigerator


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 5, 2022)

- Hisuian Typhlosion
- Empoleon
- Glaceon
- Alpha Leafeon
- Overqwil
- Shiny Rapidash

My team rotated a bunch, but these were my main team.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 6, 2022)

oh yeah uhh I was talking about songs with irrelevant names


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 6, 2022)

"I think so Brain, but we're already naked!"

My goodness. (I'm pretty sure Pinky _did_ say that, though.)


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2022)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/archive/image.php?k=74BC8860AD52E75D018AD0778D1D9D61&bg=6189da


----------



## Neb (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2022)

ジャニーズJr. 

yea


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				




i like shopping


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2022)

You carefully walk in and pick up a plush toy from the pile of treasure!




*Blue Nimmo Plushie*


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

World And Friends - RaveDJ
					

Mashup featuring It'S Great To Be An Engine & Scatman John - Topic made at rave.dj




					rave.dj
				




dont ask


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/Bvd0Dos


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

lucas_eyrie_abc

Colour: BrownSpecies: EyrieGender: female


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2022)

I had never heard of this before, okay?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2022)

_Moedea_

adopted a neopet lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2022)

サイン​
yeah "sign" or, autograph in japanese. were looking at used stuff lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

Nyan Cat, perhaps?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2022)

Snake


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2022)

t_masta_babi

Colour: PurpleSpecies: PteriGender: maleLevel: 14Strength: 65Defence: 23Movement: 32


----------



## Seastar (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

__





						Usul Sailor Jacket | Neopets Items
					






					items.jellyneo.net


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

♪ Welcome back to Termina
Hope you packed your camera
Feeling the nostalgia
Oh, what a wonderful place!

Welcome back to Termina
The people here have a dilemma
Fueling their hysteria
Oh, what a terrible fate! ♪

(I found an old Majora's Mask animation from 2014, I was writing the lyrics for my Zelda-obsessed online friend. XD)


----------



## deana (Mar 9, 2022)

LIERSKOGEN

a discontinued ikea item lol


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

Quiggles and Clovers Gift Box

neopets item had to look up the colour of the ribbon haha


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 11, 2022)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2022)

https://a.poliwager.net/i/299736.png


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

tysonritter

name of neopet


----------



## deana (Mar 13, 2022)

Scheduled Mealtimes For Cats: Why Do It? - monsieurtn
					

It is essential to have scheduled mealtimes for your cats not only for you to control their weight BUT to control their behaviors!




					monsieurtn.com


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

Congratulations, _kankuro, you just found *2,254* Neopoints!

re @ neopets


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

-Ruby (Animal Crossing: New Horizons)

I was most likely writing a quote of sorts.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

Erzähl doch mal was spannendes

A message I wrote to my cousin.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

What I'm currently obsessing over: Cat Game

Something I wrote in my 'About' thing and signature.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 13, 2022)

I think I was sending this to my history teacher or something idek.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

juvbhuvuhyuvbyjubv

What- XD


----------



## Seastar (Mar 19, 2022)

https://www.icepets.com/images/items/2389.png?t=


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

*Drat!  It looks like your joke had no effect on the Grumpy Old King.

King Skarl Says:* Well, thanks for trying...
I'll give you *410* Neopoints for the effort (including a *x10 bonus* since I'm feeling nice today).


You should try again tomorrow.

yeah lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 19, 2022)

とびだせ どうぶつの森 デザインブック その 三 


I was looking for the ACNL japanese design books because I am trying to get everything that is NL themed so I am trying to get the QR books and stuff they released in Japan. ITS SO EXPENSIVE NOW THOUGH


----------



## Seastar (Mar 19, 2022)

76439130

Not my dragon


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2022)

*ROOOOAARRR!!!* - The snowager rears up and fires a MASSIVE icy blast at you and your Neopets!!!  Oh no!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

That is correct!
You have been awarded *399 NP*.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)

’s Poster

I was typing a list for ACNH posters on a Word document. XD


----------



## Seastar (Mar 24, 2022)

Mistral Jamboree


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2022)

Ok Taec-yeon​
yeah i copied his name to a post cause i have like 0 idea about 2PM lol


----------



## Seastar (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

*Starry Scorchipepper*


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 28, 2022)

1e-4


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

A *History of Dirt* suddenly falls from the sky and lands in your lap. The Space Faerie must be in a good mood!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

The person below me prefers to stay in fashion

Don’t know why I copied that, but it’s what the person above me asked in the „Person Below Me“ thread.


----------



## Totally_RandomYT (Mar 29, 2022)

Un-Gifted
					

Around your 7th birthday, everyone gets a gift and a curse, and it changes who you are. However, Kaleb gets none. Gifted with no curse and cursed with no gift, Kaleb gets both on his 15th birthday that would make him the most powerful of all people.




					www.webtoons.com
				




o I forgot about that


----------



## Seastar (Mar 31, 2022)

https://www.clickcritters.com/images/adoptables/12238476.gif


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

George71239

just looked up a neopet lol


----------



## Seastar (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## vinnie (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh, that looks perfect. I knew I could count on you to be a big help with my cooking.


       mild941008's gained 2 defense points and 2 hit points!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 3, 2022)

Uh... Yeah, I was looking up if an Elfilin plushie exists.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 4, 2022)

ˈqʰsmaˌmlakdu


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 4, 2022)

ó


----------



## Seastar (Apr 4, 2022)

Bamboo Crate


----------



## gigii (Apr 4, 2022)

cute scarfs from 1 of my Pinterest boards


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Apr 4, 2022)

hmmm


----------



## vinnie (Apr 7, 2022)

i think i sent this to my friend lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 7, 2022)

_heyo, idk if you saw my activity but i wont be online much cuz of my grandpa's death. i hope you understand, ily bestie and thanks for being there for me ^^_

I didn't feel like typing the same thing to my closest online friends. -w-


----------



## Seastar (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512478433250578435


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 11, 2022)

ol faːreː fi fɨ fu meˈnat͡ʃ


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

Iowa Corn Song - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




lol


----------



## Seastar (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 26, 2022)

https://static.chickensmoothie.com/pic.php?k=E066DF8F18BD2E8BF51F49743DF90AD3&bg=8ca4f1


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 26, 2022)

939466947458924614- A number for something a rather. Goodness knows what lmao.


----------



## Plume (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Apr 27, 2022)

Kirby 30th Anniversary: Mochi Mochi Kirby Plush
					

Kirby 30th Anniversary Japan limited 38cm Kirby on a warpstar large-sized plush. The exclusive anniversary logo design can be seen on the bottom of the plush.




					sugoimart.com
				




want him


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

Friday Night Funkin' but two Russians have a Rap Battle (Tabi VS Ruv)​Edit: and also- beep bop buh beep bop buh


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2022)

__





						Error - [Click Critters]
					

Click Critters is an expansive adoptable / virtual pet hybrid site full of fun games and amazing locations to explore!



					www.clickcritters.com


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 28, 2022)

Meeting ID: [REDACTED] Passcode: [REDACTED]


was forwarding a zoom meeting to a friend, lol (censored for privacy/etc.)


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 29, 2022)

Fricken Diva still haunts me. She was a starter on my first island and I can't stand that freaky purple frog. There are a couple of others I don't like but she's at the top. 

Lmao, that's a reply I sent to a tweet on Twitter o.o


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

Ilha de Fernando de Noronha

yeah i looked it up cause i was curious since it popped up on brazil timezones


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

How to eat an inkling? 


Uhh wha-


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2022)

myfauvouritelittleus

just a name of a neopet in pound there


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 3, 2022)

Maybe it's the way you say my name
Maybe it's the way you play your game
But it's so good
I've never known anybody like you
But it's so good
I've never dreamed of nobody like you
And I've heard of a love that comes once in a lifetime
And I'm pretty sure that you are that love of mine
'Cause I'm in a field of dandelions
Wishing on every one that you'd be mine, mine
And I see forever in your eyes
I feel okay when I see you smile, smile
Wishing on dandelions all of the time
Praying to God that one day you'll be mine
Wishing on dandelions all of the time, all of the time
I think that you are the one for me
'Cause it gets so hard to breathe
When you're looking at me
I've never felt so alive and free
When you're looking at me
I've never felt so happy
And I've heard of a love that comes once in a lifetime
And I'm pretty sure that you are that love of mine
'Cause I'm in a field of dandelions
Wishing on every one that you'd be mine, mine
And I see forever in your eyes
I feel okay when I see you smile, smile
Wishing on dandelions all of the time
Praying to God that one day you'll be mine
Wishing on dandelions all of the time, all of the time
Dandelion, into the wind you go
Won't you let my darling know?
Dandelion, into the wind you go
Won't you let my darling know that?
I'm in a field of dandelions
Wishing on every one that you'd be mine, mine
And I see forever in your eyes
I feel okay when I see you smile, smile
Wishing on dandelions all of the time
Praying to God that one day you'll be mine
Wishing on dandelions all of the time, all of the time
I'm in a field of dandelions
Wishing on every one that you'd be mine, mine


Dandelions Lyrics!?


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2022)




----------



## MadisonBristol (May 6, 2022)

⍼​


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2022)




----------



## allainah (May 6, 2022)

a cute sims self care video I was watching


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Neb (May 7, 2022)

Code realize guardian of rebirth


----------



## allainah (May 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523055886557605889
was sending this to my friend saying dis her future daughter


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

The Fool Collective

yeah looked them up


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 8, 2022)

Picked up the Circle (US) again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

*Eo Codestone*


----------



## Gene. (May 8, 2022)

​ahahah just the emoji...for some reason


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 8, 2022)

Wha-


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2022)

bunbun bunbun


----------



## allainah (May 9, 2022)

​


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

也


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 10, 2022)

action puzzle game that lets players tilt and rotate the Wii Remote to roll a ball around a maze to reach the goal

A description about a game which I posted in another thread.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 10, 2022)

*Can an inkling kill the water?


Uhh wha-*


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2022)

[outfit=1938093]

Oh yeah that doesn't work here


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2022)

In the chest you find:

*5000 NP!*


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2022)

35903


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2022)

*Rusty Sloth Clone Maractite Coin*


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2022)

Adeleine said:
			
		

> Kirby from... you know, Kirby. A game series.
> I think he's adorable. He's also my favorite color, pink.
> No joke, I am currently holding a plush of him while typing this. I am very obsessed.


This is... from 2019 and not from here.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 14, 2022)

*I could be a better boyfriend than him lyrics*


I don't know-


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

As lonh as your pets are in alphabetical order you're fine.

yeah copied a reply... my pets are not when going to abandon page so lol rip


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)

トモダチコレクション 新生活


----------



## allainah (May 17, 2022)

__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7098034768012528938


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2022)




----------



## MadisonBristol (May 18, 2022)

½


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2022)




----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2022)

banger game opening


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

https://imgur.com/GIclz2H


----------



## slzzpz (May 24, 2022)

I just deal with it since I rather not use contact lenses lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

*Uh Oh... Now you've done it!

King Skarl Says:*
That was the worst joke ever! I only give it *252* out of 1000!
Leave my kingdom now!  *Grrrrrrrr*

Hmmm... I'd get out of here if I were you.


----------



## allainah (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2022)

Brenda Lee - Here Comes That Feeling


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 26, 2022)

カバープレート

I was looking for 3DS Cover Plates on Amazon Japan!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 26, 2022)

Nick
					

If you're looking for his Wii Music counterpart, go to Cory. Nick is a CPU Mii from Wii Sports, Wii Sports Resort, and Wii Party. In Tennis, Nick has a poor skill of 300 to 330. He plays with either Rin or Yoshi. In Baseball, he is the second-best opponent, with a skill level between 1166 and...




					wiisports.fandom.com


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

*Totals:*



299 items

           1,798,153 NP

checked the worth of gallery items on neopets


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2022)

Thursday 2 JuneSpring Bank HolidayNo collections or deliveriesFriday 3 JunePlatinum Jubilee Bank HolidayNo collections or deliveries


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

Plus I guess the junk items will be good for CC.

lol was just replying to a person on another site.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2022)

https://a.poliwager.net/i/266963.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2022)

*Bri Codestone*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

*ø*

lol yeah copied a danish letter since i didn't have it on my laptop keyboard.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

The Octopus Garden
					

The Octopus Garden is a fun, colourful destination for rainbow vintage and handmade clothing! All our pieces are specially sourced from all over...




					www.theoctopusgardenvintage.com


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

Spoiler: Tomodachi Life Song



Operation Robodachi

On days I'm feeling way down on my luck

the only way to soothe my soul

is with some dancing

Hot groovy robo dancing

I stay up

all night, a Robodachi

I never get sleepy

Candy

is all that I eat

No one can stop Ro-bo-da-chi


Not surprising, honestly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

Oh, that looks perfect. I knew I could count on you to be a big help with my cooking.


       mild941008's gained 2 defense points and 2 hit points!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

*Small Honey Lemon Smoothie*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2022)

https://a.poliwager.net/i/328614.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

just a pokestop that says the tomato haha


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 1, 2022)

chocolate


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2022)

....


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

A Gnorbu wanders past you. Suddenly, your feet feel cold. How odd.

lol neopets RE


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

*Your vote has been cast for _Krono_ *


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

http://assets1.ignimgs.com/2012/10/05/zeldawindwakerheaderjpg-9d9b13.jpg


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Reddit Post





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/poofesure/comments/vio15y


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2022)

Undersea Star Base


----------



## mistyblossom (Jul 21, 2022)

i was born with glass bones and paper skin. every morning i break my legs, and every afternoon i break my arms. at night i lie awake in agony until my heart attacks put me to sleep.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2022)

Uh... Yeah.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2022)

dGhlIGxvbmVseSBsYXVnaGluZyBndWxs

Oh LOL
Well see, I don't know whether that's gibberish or some secret message.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 28, 2022)

⟡

Yep, that was from my post in the “What are you happy about today” thread.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2022)

I’m wondering which fair collectibles you will be purchasing? These collectibles are so well designed and it’ll be hard to choose.

(Apparently I was creating a thread, lol.)


----------



## Neb (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 11, 2022)

(wow so interesting)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

0047AB

It’s the hex code for cobalt blue, lol.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2022)

Spoiler: This image is a lot bigger than I was expecting


----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)

oB02xu!f

OH a replacement password for this clothing site I used. Dw I changed it after


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 20, 2022)

Poofesure Quotes
					

Here is a list of Poofesure's quotes. If you want to add more quotes, click or tap the edit button. (Not there on the FANDOM app for the phone or tablet. You have to manually go online to do that.) Thanks! "ABBY!!! I THOUGHT YOU LOVE ME!!!" "STOP JUST STANDING THERE, AND DO...




					poofesure.fandom.com


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2022)

Spoiler: Random Kirby lore spoilers



At the end of Guest Star mode, which is confusing on whether that is canon, Galacta Knight appears once again but before you can fight him, an orange butterfly appears and absorbs him, turning into Morpho Knight. The "greatest warrior in the galaxy" gone instantly because of a *butterfly?*
The design for Morpho Knight was previously only seen in a booklet that came with Kirby's Dream Collection. It was concept art on Meta Knight's page with no context, though recently it has been discovered it was supposed to be concept art for a well known cancelled Gamecube Kirby game.
So more about this butterfly- Ever since Kirby Return's to Dream Land, this oramge butterfly started appearing in the opening and ending cutscenes. It is also in the ones for Kirby Triple Deluxe and Kirby Planet Robobot


Oh I was rambling and copied part of it in case I accidentally refreshed the page and lost it.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Tulaash (Aug 24, 2022)

Ike (2)
Kyle (3)
Margie
Pierce
Purrl (3)
Reneigh
Rory (2)
Teddy (4)

I was copying a list of villager photos I had bought earlier in the day!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2022)

Uhhh early version of Splatoon where they were rabbits. Yes, that's what I have.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 26, 2022)

*7tndzgdu *
i don't remember


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2022)

Paris242005

just a name of a neopet lol


----------



## Neb (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Your eyes recover quite quickly after the giant explosion, but that's more than you can say for your Petpet.  The Kookith is kind enough to sweep up *Lazpip* for you and you head home.            

           Do you really want to come back tomorrow?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Sep 19, 2022)

⟡

(I was doing my list in the “what are you happy about today” thread, lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2022)

*Eo Codestone

pricing my neopets shop lol*


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 21, 2022)

é


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2022)

Oh, that looks perfect. I knew I could count on you to be a big help with my cooking.


       water_goddess2020's gained 2 movement points and 2 hit points!


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2022)

Ya weni marei mirekyarahire
Juri yu mirekerason
Kire hyari yoriherahe nyurahera
Nunnyura unera yurawera nyimerani


----------



## Totally_RandomYT (Nov 8, 2022)

Previous costumes


Next costumes


Opacity (%)


Opacity step (%)


Mode

Layering


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2022)

Well I suppose it's reflective of real life where you can get sick randomly....

oh just copying someones reply from neopets loool


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 9, 2022)

ы

(my favorite Cyrillic letter, I love the way it sounds)


----------



## jadetine (Nov 9, 2022)

talkin' bout fireworks yeahhhhhh (get 'em while they're in the shop!)


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 11, 2022)

*mIPKS45A *

access code for hunger games


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2022)

*Cui Codestone

yeah bought one for training my neopet*


----------



## mouthrat (Nov 12, 2022)

♡

aesthetic-izing my profiles for some things~


----------



## S.J. (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 27, 2022)

accompaniment


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2022)

Nerks are about to be 200k a pop lol.

lol wth ...


----------



## Neb (Dec 2, 2022)

AniList
					






					anilist.co


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 2, 2022)

SW-8356-0736-5695

my switch friend code lol


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

♡

Yeah, you can probably guess who I’ve been talking to.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 3, 2022)

https://pikmin.wiki.gallery/images/c/c5/Ai_no_Uta.jpeg


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## S.J. (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2022)

The Grundo Leader attacks!!! He steals *Pant Devil Attractor*.


----------



## Neb (Dec 8, 2022)

*enst*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2022)

Oversized Sand Castle Mold


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Neb (Dec 10, 2022)

It’s already one of my all time favorites too! I read most of the manga already and the anime is just as good.


----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2022)

The Underwhere
					

The Underwhere is the setting of chapter seven in the game Super Paper Mario. It is also called World -1 by one of the residents, a reference to the famous "Minus World" glitch from the original Super Mario Bros. Ruled by Queen Jaydes, The Underwhere makes up one half of the "afterlife"...




					www.mariowiki.com


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2022)

Knowledge Hungry Burger

neopet rare food for gourmet club lol


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## ecstasy (Dec 16, 2022)

help snabsbbbn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2022)

I hit paste and it pulled a screenshot of my pizza order with the address for the pizza place lmao whoops


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I hit paste and it pulled a screenshot of my pizza order with the address for the pizza place lmao whoops


happens to me all the time i always end up with some tracking number for a package and i'm like **** i shouldnt post that... lol.

Lemon Sherbert Jelly Beans

neopets food lol


----------



## Seastar (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## apeisland (Dec 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604092978628161536
I copied this tweet to quote it hehe


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 18, 2022)

Yōko


----------



## Seastar (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2022)

*The Biggest Mistakes of my Life

it's a neopet book lol*


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 30, 2022)

i am NOT posting that here it's something i copied from a roleplay


----------



## Seastar (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2022)

*Main Codestone*


----------



## MadisonBristol (Dec 31, 2022)

ˈklavutu dɔɾˈtal


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2023)

Trectse fo Thade​
anagram book on neopets i bought for one of my pets. (nothing serious or tw; there is an anagram solving game called "eliv thade" you used to be able to play which was rather fun)


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 2, 2023)

I saved every letter you wrote me
From the moment I saw you
I knew you were mine
You said you were mine
I thought you were mine
Do you know what Angelica said
When I told her what you'd done?
She said, "You have married an Icarus
He has flown too close to the sun"
Don't take another step in my direction
I can't be trusted around you
Don't think you can talk your way
Into my arms, into my arms
I'm burning the letters you wrote me
You can stand over there if you want
I don't know who you are
I have so much to learn
I'm re-reading your letters
And watching them burn (burn)
I'm watching them burn (burn)
You published the letters she wrote you
You told the whole world
How you brought this girl into our bed
In clearing your name, you have ruined our lives
Heaven forbid someone whisper
"He's part of some scheme"
Your enemy whispers
So you have to scream
I know about whispers
I see how you look at my sister
Don't, I'm not naive
I have seen women around you
Don't think I don't see how they fall for your charms
All your charms
I'm erasing myself from the narrative
Let future historians wonder how Eliza reacted
When you broke her heart
You have thrown it all away
Stand back, watch it burn
Just watch it all burn
And when the time comes
Explain to the children
The pain and embarrassment
You put their mother through
When will you learn
That they are your legacy?
We are your legacy!
If you thought you were mine (mine, mine)
Don't

ah yes, the lyrics to first burn, amazing


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 2, 2023)

ˈæɕɥæɲ æˈnʲɛɫaj fʲɪˈtˠaci nʲi ˈɟilʲkaj | ˈɯkɯɗˠanʲɛɲ ˈit͡ɕænʲeɲ janˠ fʲɪˈtˠaci


----------



## Seastar (Jan 4, 2023)

76653225


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2023)

collect the first notebook (collects it) dont collect the second notebook im going to do something important (collects it) SJSHSSFGJSHSSCSCSVSNSAVACABN

oh just me going insane


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2023)

Bells                                    4,506                        

yeah my bells lmao need like 1k more


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2023)

Ha! I cast a spell without setting anything on fire -- wait. Never mind.


       For your efforts, *Pyro_Plasma's strength has increased*!    

stupid fire faerie so had to change pet for the quest on neopets


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 6, 2023)

Also, fanfiction writers, please, for the love of God, put your fanfics across multiple platforms. Not only can you achieve a bigger overall audience, but if a fic gets deleted/taken down on one site, you still have it on others. Oh, and remember to use the same name or a similar name on each of those platforms so it's not confusing

if u write fanfiction take dis advice plz


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 6, 2023)

" Commerce"

Something for work!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 6, 2023)

bit.ly/WiiSports

I was making Wii Sports CPU Miis on my Switch - These tutorials are super useful, but I didn't want to type the same thing 100 times. ("bit.ly/WiiSportsAbby", "bit.ly/WiiSportsResortTommy", etc.)


----------



## Clock (Jan 6, 2023)

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/bus-routes-in-london/images/8/8a/292_001.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20180103133656


----------

